#xubuntu 2007-10-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<Mark7> Hey TheSheep!
<Mark7> Lo Ubotu
<Mark7> How are you both?
<Mark7> I'm trying to figure out how to change my plugins in Epiphany
<Mark7> There are some things you just don't need mplayer for
<Mark7> RA and MP3s, for example
<Mark7> I have audacious installed, I was thinking of using that for streaming audio playback.
<Mark7> The problem is I have no idea how to edit the plugins configuration file
<Mark7> Or even if I can do it without breaking something
<Mark7> You guys don't mind me hogging bandwidth here, right?
<Mark7> Cool
<Mark7> So, hands up who's a bot :-)
<Mark7> Or, even better, if you're a bot don't say anything
<Mark7> :-D
<Mark7> :-(
<paulhan> Hi, I'm installing from an iso image and everything is fine until I get to /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. I then get initramfs, but I can't seem to find anything to tell me where to take it from there
<DaBeowulf> Please help I'm trying to get the nvidia-glx-new running again but when X should start it tells me: failed to load module "wfb" and that the kernel is of version 7184 (nvidia-glx which it installed when I tried to activate nvidia-glx-new via the restricted drivers tool) But I deleted that completely and reinstalled glx-new and used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to activate it...
<moforilla_> I recently installed the ntfs-3 package to get access to my windows files, after running some scripts on a link given to mount the drive I was still unable to read or write to it.
<moforilla_> After coming back to xubuntu I find the drive mounted, with read only permissions
<moforilla_> How can I got about making ti read and write?
<moforilla_> it*
<qiuhou> @moforilla: is the drive listed in your /etc/fstab file?
<moforilla_> yes
<moforilla_> qiuhou: #Added by diskmounter utility
<moforilla_> /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Pumpernickel> paulhan: Feisty livecd?
<paulhan> Sorry, yes, that's the one. Burned it too iso and it seemed alright
<qiuhou> sorry, gotta go for an hour or so
<moforilla_> qiuhou: Which of these settings refer to read and writing?
<Pumpernickel> Try the alternate cd or a Gutsy cd.  Both should work; the error you're encountering doesn't have a reliable workaround (bug 96084).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96084 in linux-source-2.6.20 "boot - /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96084
<moforilla_> qiuhou: Im guessing the ro
<Pumpernickel> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<paulhan> pumpernickel: Thanks so far. I tried a trick I saw of using a floppy disk and it loaded straight through. Am now at a login screen, but it won't let me continue until I type  in a password which I don't have. I've tried root
<moforilla> Im using this script to mounta disk
<moforilla> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<moforilla> I was linked to me by someone last time I was in the channel
<moforilla> For some reason the script mounts the disk as read only?
<moforilla> Has this got anything to do with answering no to the use of the experimental FUSE module?
<darrend> is there documentation anywhere regarding if-up.d / if-down.d scripts?  Specifically what variables are made available to them?
<DaBeowulf> dammit I'm short of reinstalling the OS..
<DaBeowulf> Why does it still say the nvidia kernel module is 7184 when I installed nvidia-glx-new?
<darrend> DaBeowulf: yeah, bit quieter here
<xjonex> msg Nickserv puppu
<moforilla> Can I change my X windows manager?
<WippoZippo>  hey, it seems that the ubuntu install can't find my harddrivers, I tried pci=conf1 and acpi=off but none of them solved my problem.  I've been told it has something to do with the kernel? anyone has an idea? thanks :)
<Mark7> Please, someone, talk to me
<Mark7> I can't do this on my own :-(
<vinze> Do what?
<Mark7> Change the plug ins in Mozilla
<vinze> Like?
<Mark7> I don't want Mplayer to handle audio files
<vinze> You mean when they are open in the browser?
<Mark7> Yes
<DaBeowulf> Okay how come after every reboot I've got to 'sudo modprobe nvidia' to get X starting again?
* vinze searches about:config
<DaBeowulf> Otherwise it says nvidia kernel module is 7184 while the module is 9755 and refuses to start X
<DaBeowulf> And why is there no etc/modules which was in the suggestion from #ubuntu to fix this?
<Mark7> And I especially don't want it to hog the browser
<vinze> Mark7, can't you just delete the package mozilla-mplayer?
<Mark7> I did
<vinze> Then how can it still be used?
<vinze> Is it listed in about:plugins?
<DaBeowulf> Anyone?
<Mark7> But that just means that I can't view embedded or streaming video content
<vinze> Mark7, you mean that Firefox *opens* audio files with MPlayer by default, or that it plays them *in the browser window*?
<Mark7> The mplayre plugin is still in the Mozilla plugins folder, so whenever I click on an audio link it goes off to look for that
<Mark7> Yes, except replace Firefox with Epiphany
<Mark7> I want the audio to open in a stand alone app
<neozen> hey there all
<neozen> have questions regarding drag n drop in xubuntu (xfce) ... where might I start looking for information
<neozen> ?
<vinze> neozen, the Xfce wiki?
<Mark7> How come you can only get plug ins for mplayer and totem, anyway?
<vinze> I guess those are the only ones available
<Mark7> Well, there's xine as well
<vinze> Mark7, I think I've found the answer
<Mark7> Oh?
<vinze> In Edit->Preferences, Content tab
<vinze> There you click on "Manage" under "File Types"
<Mark7> IS this for Forefox?
<vinze> O damn
<vinze> I mean not so good
<vinze> Sorry
<Mark7> What's wrong?
<vinze> You use Epiphany of course :s
<Mark7> Yeah
<Mark7> But Epiphany uses the Mozilla plugins
<vinze> Yeah true
<vinze> But it uses another folder for preferences
<vinze> Perhaps you could try and see what is changed if you chance it in Firefox, and try changing the same in the ~/.gnome2/epiphany folder
<Mark7> How do I access that folder?
<Mark7> Remember, I need to be root
<vinze> Why?
<Mark7> Because I want to change the behaviour of the plugins
<vinze> I though you wanted to change the behaviour of the browser (i.e. what content should be handled by what)
<neozen> vinze: O.o wasn't exactly in the wiki .... but found this: http://xfc.xfce.org/docs/howto/html/draganddrop.html
<Mark7> Yeah, that's what I meant
<vinze> Then I don't think you need to be root
<Mark7> But I can't find any other way to do it
* vinze is still looking
<Mark7> There's no such option under Epiphany's preferences
<Mark7> Believe me, I've looked
<vinze> But I'm trying to find out where Firefox saves the preferences regarding file handling
<vinze> Because Epiphany might use the same
<Mark7> Okay
<Mark7> ~/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox, maybe?
<vinze> No, it's user-specific
<Mark7> Right
<DaBeowulf> Does not work. Maybe I should have said that I modprobe to remove the module all the time?
<Mark7> Sorry to hear that DaBeowulf
<TheSheep>  Mark7: about:config
<TheSheep> Mark7: in the address bar
<Mark7> Done that
<Mark7> Now what?
<TheSheep> Mark7: there hsould be a number of entries for your formats
<Mark7> There are LOTS of entries
<TheSheep> Mark7: best do a search for it
<vinze> TheSheep, I tried already, couldn't find anything :(
<Mark7> Search for audio?
* vinze is looking at ~/.mozilla/pluginreg.dat but can't find a similar file for Epiphany
<Mark7> Maybe I'd have more joy with iceape
* vinze gives up :(
<Mark7> Is someone PMing me?
<Mark7> The Systray icon just flashed
<Mark7> Does this look like the right thing? plugin.default_plugin_disabled
<vinze> Found that too, but I don't think it'll help
<vinze> Or perhaps you'd disable *all* plugins with it
<Mark7> Yeah :-(
<Mark7> I just changed plugin.override_internal_types to true
<vinze> And?
<Mark7> Hang on
<Mark7> I'm testing
<Mark7> Hmm.  I suspect a site FU may be the reason
<Mark7> Someone didn't do their html properly
<vinze> Ooooo...
<TheSheep> Mark7: there is a help on mozilla.org
<Mark7> Okay
<Mark7> Let me just PM the site owner
<Mark7> Done
<Mark7> I'm at the Mozilla site. Where next?
<Mark7> How do you write a plugin?
<maxamillion> Mark7: using the mozilla API
<maxamillion> i gotta run
<Mark7> URL me to the Mizilla API
<vinze> Mark7, a plugin or extension?
<vinze> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/embedding/PublicAPIs.html
<Mark7> A plugin
<Mark7> I want to create a plugin that'll open the media player of MY choice
<vinze> I have no idea, but the Mozilla API I googled to be the above URL
<Mark7> Okay
<Mark7> I need to read one of the already installed plugins so I can get some idea of what's involved
<hyper__ch> hiho folks
* hyper__ch needs suggestions for Jabber clients
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: what are yur needs?
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: never tried any... as my ICQ got hijacked yesterday (1128681) I'm saying good-bye to it and lean towards open-protocols now ;)
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: I use gajim, it's written in python and pretty nice and simple
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: what are the servers for in Gaijm?
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: gaijim is just a jabber server ... it will connect to any jabber server you have an account on
* hyper__ch needs a primer in Jabber ;)
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: ah ... hmmm
<hyper__ch> how does it work then?
<hyper__ch> TheSheep meant gajim is nice and simple
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: http://trac.gajim.org/wiki/WikiStart#help_quickstart_guides
<hyper__ch> the creation of an account keeps failing :(
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: i sorry... i just use google talk because i have gmail :)
<Desolato1> hello
<hyper__ch> hiho Desolato1
<Desolato1> I've got a question about installing, what shoudl I make the swap, primary or logical?
<Desolato1> *should
<TheSheep> doens't matter
<TheSheep> doesn't
<Desolato1> I've read that there's a limit of 4 primary partitions, I guess it's not a problem for me
<hyper__ch> Desolato1: that's an ancient limit which you can circumvent with extended partitions
<Desolato1> oh, ok. btw, is ntfs-3g avaialbe for xubuntu?
<zoredache_> or lvm, or many other tricks
<zoredache> Desolato1: yes the package you want to install is 'ntfs-3g'
<hyper__ch> Desolato1: it is, but why do you want that?
<Desolato1> ok, thanks
<Desolato1> I'll carry on installing
<Desolato1> see ya
<jarnos> Hi. I get some kind of errors during startup. (Some llines are shown in console, but graphical login screen is displayed eventually.) How to get rid of the errors?
<hyper__ch> jarnos: there's many ways, but first it would be good to actually know what error messages you get
<user1> hi
<hyper__ch> hiya user1
<user1> anyone know hows i get mailto:n=user3@24-107-235-119.dhcp.oxfr.ma.charter.com to just show my ip not my isp?
<hyper__ch> user1: if you could elaborate a bit more... what you just said does not give much clues of what you want
<user1> n=user3@24.107.235.119
<user1> how i gey my host like that?
<user1> eggdrop does it somehow
<user1> anyone?
<user1> \/join #bind
<user1> srry
<maxamillion> user1: eggdrop is a bot, bots other than ubotu are not allowed in official ubuntu and ubuntu derived channels
<user1> maxamillion its on a another net
<maxamillion> user1: oh ok :)
<siimo> hi, 1 question, why is xubuntu live cd so heavyweight and slow to load
<maxamillion> siimo: because it runs entirely in your system ram
<siimo> maybe they should cut down some programmes? ><
<hyper__ch> siimo: you cuold get more ram ;)
<siimo> hyper__ch: i already have my motherbord maxed out
<hyper__ch> siimo: why do you run it in ram?
<siimo> i usually use it when the comp is in trouble and wont boot
<jax> I think the idea is that it is non-modifying to the system.
<hyper__ch> you could load a smaller system than xubuntu
<siimo> its pretty amazing that i can run slax live cd and it boots 1/3 time as xubuntu and its full KDE system it also runs faster
<siimo> i thought xfce should be faster
<hyper__ch> xubuntu is faster than kubuntu ;)
<siimo> *buntu live cds are very slow
<hyper__ch> siimo: so?
<siimo> hyper__ch: so it shouldn't be so slow
<hyper_ch> the ubuntu live cds are not made for booting quickly but for showing what it will be like
<jax> I recently installed xubuntu on /dev/hdb - which I had added from old box.  I used 40 pin IDE cable instead of 80 pin.  When I get newer cable, are there any settings that I will need to change from what the installer gave.
<jarnos> hyper__ch, there are some messages about firmware microcodes or something during boot, but those text come and go so quickly I cannot follow.
<siimo> jax: no
<hyper_ch> jarnos: so how do you think we can help?
<siimo> hyper__ch: well it also runs pretty slow... so showing what its like is still not very nice
<hyper_ch> siimo: it shows what it is like
<jarnos> hyper_ch, is there some log file where you can see the messages?
<hyper_ch> jarnos: syslog
<TheSheep> jarnos: in the /var/log/ directory
<TheSheep> jarnos: you can also type 'dmesg | less'
<thehollowwithin> how do i burn .daa files it is a iso
<jarnos> There are several lines like this at the end of output of dmes:  "bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed." I am not sure if this is why I see console during startup.
<thehollowwithin> ?
<hyper_ch> jarnos: did you replace any hardware? did you install a new kernel?
<thehollowwithin> how do i burn .daa files it is a iso
<Soskel> hi
<Soskel> how can I add my own program to the top bar?
<hyper_ch> Soskel: right-clicke, add-new item, launcher
<Soskel> thanks
<hyper_ch> Soskel: or add Quicklauncher where you can add multiple launchers (small icons)
<jarnos> hyper_ch, well I have installed all updates. I have also used some third party repositories, and disabled some. Some time ago I started to get message after login from Avahi that complained about my local network domain. I also installed (and later uninstalled) "Spyder2PRO 2.3.5 - Works with Windows Vista" by wine.
<DaveMorris> hi guys, I'm working on mythbuntu which has recently switched to using xfce.  I was wondering if anyone could help me with bug 148301 It's seem that a different locale changes the placement of buttons instead of just the names.  Is this corect or have I put the wrong settings in for xfce?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148301 in mythbuntu "Missing shutdown button in xfce" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148301
<allen> Can I install an epson scanner/printer on xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> bug 148301
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148301 in mythbuntu "Missing shutdown button in xfce" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148301
<hyper_ch> cool
<mick_> hello
<DaveMorris> hi
<mick_> How can I do to have a icon in the bar for check my battery
<mick_> I have a laptop
<DaveMorris> allen: if you can install it on ubuntu then it'll work with xubuntu since it uses the same under the hood programs, it just has a different graphical user interface on it
<DaveMorris> mick_: I'll have a look for you
<mick_> DaveMorris, oh thx verry much
<hyper_ch> mick, right-click the bar, add new item, batter monitor
<mick_> oh ?!
<mick_> I try
* DaveMorris waiting for his laptop to boot
<mick_> hyper_ch, it is ok
<mick_> hyper_ch, thank you
<hyper_ch> mick_: yw
<mick_> :)
<mick_> hyper_ch, why the network icon is not in the same frame
<hyper_ch> mick_: I dunno what you mean
<mick_> I explain
<mick_> in the top bar, I have the network ico side by side the time
<mick_> oh, wait I try a screenshot
<mick_> lol, How can I take a screenshot
<mick_> the touchpad dont work at all
<hyper_ch> there's no screenshot functionality by default in xubuntu
<mick_> oky
<mick_> I try by xterm
<allen> How do I get a ppd file for my printer?
<Soskel> hi
<Soskel> were is my fonts folder?
<siimo> i use ~/.fonts/
<nikolam> 
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> How to know what hardware is supported
<nikolam> E.g. there must be some kind of database for those thing etc.
<Pumpernickel> nikolam: There's no single complete db.  If you're concerned about a specific part, though, it's pretty easy to find out how well supported it is.
<hyper_ch> nikolam: or just try out the desktop/live cd to see what natively works on your computer
<nikolam> I think that I am fullz supported. Just motherboard temperature measurments are weird.
<nikolam> But I think about redirectin someone who is buzing something
<nikolam> Where to look at etc.
<nikolam> I personally can handle it.
<user1> anyone know if i can stream tv to others via the site on my pc?
<cjae> anyone here use tsclient
<siimo> have ppl started doing upgrades to Gutsy via apt
<Merchelo> use the update manager
<steve___> Does anyone know of a way to download the apt-get source lists for both feisty *and* gutsy then have something like apt-show-versions -a PKG_NAME give results from both releases?
<MatBoy> TheSheep, are you here ?>
<steve___> Does anyone know of a way to download the apt-get source lists for both feisty *and* gutsy then have something like apt-show-versions -a PKG_NAME give results from both releases?
<steve___> sorry if that's a repeat, my client was acting oddly.
#xubuntu 2007-10-04
<FFighter> hello
<FFighter> folks
<FFighter> I came from Gnome
<FFighter> and my keboard lyout is now messed up
<FFighter> I can`t find keyboard setting under the system menu
<FFighter> could someone help me
<FFighter> nonone
<FFighter> no one
<wbadger> ?
<wbadger> FFighter, be a bit more specific
<FFighter> wbadger, ok
<FFighter> wbadger, I used to use GNOME
<FFighter> wbadger, my keyboard layout is Brazillian ABTN2
<FFighter> wbadger, just switched to XFCE
<wbadger> ok
<wbadger> I believe gnome stores it's own keyboard layout
<FFighter> wbadger, and the keyboard layout is definetly not Br ABNT2 and I can`t find where to set it up
<wbadger> XFCE keyboard layout is set with the file xorg.conf
<wbadger> or you could try otherwise
<FFighter> wbadger, hmmm... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66115
<FFighter> wbadger, I think I found the answer =)
<wbadger> first lets try opening settings -> keyboard settings
<FFighter> wbadger, I can`t find it!
<wbadger> oh
<wbadger> why not?
<FFighter> wbadger, the keyboard settings
<wbadger> do you not have a menu or no keyboard settings?
<FFighter> wbadger, well, I`ve got a Applications main menu
<FFighter> there`s a system submenu
<FFighter> but there isn`t a keyboard settings item there
<wbadger> yeah but there should also be a settings submenu
<wbadger> you don't need the system submenu
<FFighter> holy cow, sorry my mistake
<FFighter> yeah there is
<FFighter> damn lack of attention
<wbadger> ;) no problem, happened to me too at first
<wbadger> now in the keyboard settings, in the layouts tab, there should be a way to fix this
<FFighter> wbadger, yeah, thanks so much
<FFighter> =)
<wbadger> np ;)
<FFighter> hey!
<FFighter> Is there a way to assign keyboard shortcuts to switch the workspaces in XFCE:
<FFighter> ?
<user1> whats easiest way to stream my tuner card to my freind?
<nikolam> FFighter: You HAVE shortcut: Ctrl+Alt+Arrow
<FFighter> nikolam, yeah, thank you
<vanessa_> when i start up, i have no deskbar
<vanessa_> and i dont know how to turn it on
<wbadger> vanessa_, what do you mean by deskbar..?
<vanessa_> the menu bar at the top and bottom of the desktop in Xfce that sais "Applications" and stuff
<vanessa_> it was there when i installed
<wbadger> what happens if you press alt+f2 and enter in that box that pops up "xfce4-panel", and then press enter?
<vanessa_> now it is wonderful
<vanessa_> thanks!
<vanessa_> why would it run from the live CD install and not when i start up?
<wbadger> I have no idea
<vanessa_> lol
<vanessa_> ok!
<wbadger> write that command down
<vanessa_> ok thanks!
<wbadger> np :)
<Ahmuck> hi, does xubuntu have a printer setup gui?
<Ahmuck> ah, nm, i found it under settings
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ahmuck> if i want to play dvds in xubuntu, where do find that information?
<Ahmuck> if i want to play windows media files, where do i find that information?
<rob> Ahmuck, look at the above urls
<Ahmuck> those are for ubuntu, which gstreamer i suspect installs some media player?  will this work for a memory challenged system?
<rob> dvd playback is provided by libdvdcss2 and windows codecs are available in w32codecs, both not distributable by Ubuntu due to legal reasons explained on those pages, but there are details on where to get them
<Ahmuck> i guess the questiosn should have been, not distributable in the US?
<Ahmuck> or world wide?
<rob> most places, so they don't at all, but there is a third party repo called Medibuntu that has them
<Ahmuck> ah, ok, so what media player does xubuntu use?
<rob> xfmedia is probably best on low-resource computers in conjunction with the right codecs
<Ahmuck> ah, i c, gxine
<Ahmuck> or xfmedia, k, thx
<rob> not sure what the xubuntu default is, personally I find the xubuntu defaults to be way too resource needy for my needs, better alternatives exist for almost everything
<Ahmuck> rob: do you have a page with low resource alternatives?
<rob> umm no, I only know of them from my own research, I might do a page when I get some spare time.
<siimo> xfmedia sucks
<siimo> it uses PCM volume control
<rob> a couple I can recommend are Epiphany instead of Firefox, and claws-mail instead of Thunderbird/Evolution
<siimo> totoally messes with other programs using audio
<siimo> stick to audacious for music man
<rob> to be honest its rare for me to play back video on this laptop, I'd suspect audacious to be overly resource needy too for music
<siimo> for movies i highly recommened VLC Ahmuck
<Ahmuck> i've used VLC before
<siimo> rob: its much lighter than xfmedia  its like an xmms clone
<siimo> xfmedia relies on xine backend
<siimo> Ahmuck: VLC will play everything + kitchen sink
<rob> vlc might be okay, haven't used it in a long time.
<rob> same with mplayer
<siimo> mplayer / xine are ok but i prefer VLC as it does everything i need without even needing win32codes
<rob> mpg123 ftw
<siimo> it uses ffmpeg
<rob> another thing I use a lot is tilda
<rob> I remember kde having something similar
<travisbickkl1> how do i open .ai format in linux?
<totalwormage> inkscape can handle most .ai's :] 
<stinkyfoot> can someone help me out? my arrow keys don't work
<siimo> ><
<siimo> stinkyfoot: you using the wrong keymap maybeh
<stinkyfoot> siimo what do i about this?
<siimo> no idea is that the only keys not working
<stinkyfoot> yes
<siimo> have you tried picking up the kbd and knocking it on the desk a few times? lol i have no ideas
<PlayMeNow> hello
<PlayMeNow> I got a few problems over here
<PlayMeNow> hello?
<xjkx> whats the command line to get that tool to configure the whole xfce
<PlayMeNow> sadly everyone is sleeping here
<xjkx> i found out, thanks
<gromozekin> What a Fucka?i inserted cd with xubuntu, select Start Ubuntu and after 7 min i see xfce. ooh its toooo sloow... after 2 min i select Install and its awfully slow...
<TheSheep> !language | gromozekin
<ubotu> gromozekin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gromozekin> could it be more faster if i burn it on other cd?or its pc trouble?
<gromozekin> anyone have some ideas?
<gromozekin> cunt
<gromozekin> !   
<vonhalenbach> gromo was right. The files on the cd should be serialized to make them load faster.
<TheSheep> !bugs | vonhalenbach
<ubotu> vonhalenbach: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<vonhalenbach> okay
<TheSheep> vonhalenbach: we are users, not devs :)
<vonhalenbach> have to search for the tool to serialize the files first, to make not just another unuseful bug report.
<Pondiboy> hi peeps..
<Tubia87> hi all
<TheSheep> hi bill
<snellpojke> hi
<snellpojke> i get an error when i try to start ubuntu or install ubuntu then it say reboot
<snellpojke> why?
<snellpojke> it work fine on my laptop
<rm130> where is volume control?
<phillips321> anyone here know how to remove automatically added wine programs from the xfce menu list?
<phillips321> they are listed in other
<rm130> phillips321, run uninstaller
<phillips321> rm130, i ran that it did uninstall the ap
<phillips321> if i click the items in the menu they dont start now
<phillips321> all i want to do is remove them from the menu
<phillips321> a restart doesn't refresh the list
<rm130> oh I don't know. I still haven't figured that out
<rm130> try opening terminal
<rm130> and type in uninstaller..see if the item is still listed
<phillips321> okies
<phillips321> nope
<phillips321> not listed
<phillips321> i guess the menu uses the system default settings
<rm130> Dunno then. sorry
<phillips321> okies, thanks for trying
<phillips321> all i need to find now is where the default list comes from...if i click Xfce Menu-->Settings-->Menu Editor
<phillips321> i get name = --include--
<phillips321> command = system
<FFighter> hello
<FFighter> folks
<FFighter> How am I supposed to take screenshots in XFCE?
<FFighter> I'm trying printscreen but it doesn't seem to copy the screen for me
<wbadger> you can add this kinda widget to the bar
<wbadger> the panel*
<wbadger> press right button -> add new item
<wbadger> and then you can choose "screenshot". then just press the newly added button on your panel
<wbadger> or you could install another screenshot application, like the one gnome uses (forgot it's name)
<wbadger> FFighter
<FFighter> wbadger, thank you
<wbadger> np
<neozen> g'morning all
<vinze> g'afternoon neozen :)
<neozen> lol
<neozen> good point
<neozen> s/g\'morning/salutations/
<KlrSpz> anyone have any tips on minimizing ubuntu's disk usage?
<KlrSpz> i noticed it has a bunch of cruft on there like ALL the xorg drivers (when i only need like 2
<KlrSpz> even though those don't take much space, what else can be cleared up?
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: pretty much everything
<neozen> KlrSpz: just install xubuntu... that'll knock off about 3GB
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: anthy and chewing stuff if you don't use japanese and chinese
<KlrSpz> well i installed xubuntu
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: many many fonts if you don't need to have exotic web pages displayed properly
<KlrSpz> not ubuntu, but it still relies on a ton of ubuntu's pkgs and dependancies
* neozen nods
<neozen> still quite a bit lighter
<TheSheep> !xubuntu | KlrSpz
<ubotu> KlrSpz: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<KlrSpz> yeah i know what xubuntu is, that's what i have instlaled
<KlrSpz> but it still installs a bunch of cruft
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: xubunut *is* ubuntu, just with different desktop and default applications, still *all* the packages come from ubuntu
<KlrSpz> ok so we're talking in circles
* neozen nods
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: just remove anything you don't need :)
<neozen> its still early
<KlrSpz> my question wasn't what xubuntu is, but rather what packages are deemed as crap
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: you have a printer?
<KlrSpz> yeah
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: ok, so leave the printing support
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: bluetooth?
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: wifi?
<KlrSpz> nope
<KlrSpz> nope
<neozen> KlrSpz: then whack that stuff out..
<TheSheep> ok, remove bluezutils and bluetooth stuff and wifi-related things
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: etc.
<KlrSpz> hmm ok i guess i'll just use synaptic to show me all installed pkgs, and remove as i see fit
<KlrSpz> man i miss gentoo :)
* KlrSpz ducks
<neozen> KlrSpz: and when you remove the wrong thing..... you'll know
<neozen> heh.. much love for gentoo
<KlrSpz> neozen: hah, in what way? is it recoverable generally? (as long as i don't exit the app)
<neozen> ..........depends on what you killed off
<KlrSpz> i do have to say though, ubuntu has been a hell of an experience... i just like how modular gentoo is
<KlrSpz> figured, ok
<neozen> but generally yes...
<KlrSpz> ok bbl, hopefully :S
<b0lle> Hello!. I cant get my orinoco gold card (inserted into pcmcia) to work (no wireless extensions on lo,eth0 or irda0) but i get some info on Socket 0 when i try 'pccardctl ident'. any ideas?
<Merchelo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zeroflag> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and tightvncserver on a (former) ubuntu 7.04. how can I set tvnc up to serve the active xfce session?
<zeroflag> I don't have a monitor connected, only ssh and vnc.
<jeriko> 'lo
<jeriko> how do i edit the items in the 'system' menu?
<zeroflag> err, more basic question... how do I start xfce? possibly automagically?
<Scunizi> How do you use Xubuntu to view shared folder on other computers via the LAN?  The other folders are already viewable via smb & nfs in Ubuntu & Kubuntu.. it's just Thunar doesn't have a "Network" folder option like Ubuntu
<zoredache> Scunizi: there are a few different ways..  some using fuse to mount things, and one way to use autofs
<syed_> hi does anyone know ho to enable pdf thumbnails in xubuntu
<zeroflag> how can I turn on xfce on a vnc display?
<neozen> zeroflag: share display 0 on vnc
<neozen> zeroflag: provided you're running xfce currently
<zeroflag> neozen: any details on how to do that?
<zeroflag> because I keep getting errors...
<neozen> which errors?
<zeroflag> Error: Can't open display:
<neozen> O.o
<zeroflag> no further details...
<neozen> ok...
<neozen> which vnc server are you using?
<zeroflag> (xfdesktop:5458): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<zeroflag> I'd like to use tightvnc because it's working nicely on windows...
<neozen> nope
<zeroflag> but I'm open for suggestions...
<neozen> I believe x11vnc will do what you need
<zeroflag> resumeable x/vnc sessions?
<neozen> should be able to share out what is currently displayed on your screen (display 0) and allow remote interaction
<neozen> if by this you mean multiple sessions of X running..... have no idea
<zeroflag> well, there's no display 0 active...
<neozen> ....
<neozen> how are you starting X?
<zeroflag> and I have no idea where to start starting it...
<neozen> try running startxfce4 from the console on the machine
<neozen> note... I said console..... not a ssh session... but actually typing into a shell on the box from the keyboard attached to it
<zeroflag> no such thing. :P
<zeroflag> I disabled x forwarding...
<jwishnie> Can someone explain to me how to set my language/locale default from English to Spanish?
<zeroflag> hmmm...
<jwishnie> when I change /etc/default/locale to es_MX.UTF_8
<nanonyme> you people noticed this naming conflict? http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<zeroflag> neozen: I got a vnc connection but no window...
<jwishnie> everything still stays english (I have installed spanish language packages)
<b0lle> i cant get my wifi card in my pcmcia slot to work (pccardctl works tho) but no wireless extensions avalible and no network controller found in 'lspci' any idea?
<F3000> Hi. Anyone here?
<F3000> Maison?
<F3000> Is there typo in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu -- it says "startxfce4", while I was told that it's "start xfce4"?
<zoredache> maybe...
#xubuntu 2007-10-05
* mode/#xubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#xubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<excalibas> hello, how can i install a .obj file?
<pfein> anyone try to run kde apps (konversation, konqueror) under xfce?  they don't seem to be picking up existing configuration...
<Punk_Boi_8> I need some help about a few things
<Punk_Boi_8> Can I have some help please?
<tonyyarusso> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Punk_Boi_8> How do I put a source code together
<Catoptromancy> Punk_Boi_8 : there should be an INSTALL file with source code
<Catoptromancy> Itll probably says to "./configure" then "make" then "make install"
<Catoptromancy> INSTALL file also should list dependencies you need to compile without errors
<Catoptromancy> Punk_Boi_8 : What are you compiling?
<dino__> How can I install ati drivers on my xubuntu so I can run Compiz/Beryl?
<keoni> hello, im new to using linux, where are the kernel conf files stored?
<Punk_Boi_8> Why is a CLI loading instead of Xfce?
<Punk_Boi_8> Can I please have some help?
<TheSheep> Punk_Boi_8: can you tell us some more details?
<Catoptromancy> I wonder if Punk_Boi_8 timed out before he saw what I posted.
<TheSheep> we can't force-help :)
<thrashy> Anyone know a good gui ftp client for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> thrashy: gftp
<thrashy> thanks
<PlayMeNow> hello
<PlayMeNow> I need some kelp with keyboards
<PlayMeNow> first, I know how to set keyboards layouts, but how do I change the hotkeys to change between them?
<magic_ninja> anyone know of a binary to the banshee alarm plugin, i can't find a binary anywhere
<mcscruff> lo all i d/l the latest beta and x wont start,
<mcscruff> *the last ubuntu cd was fine
<vonHalenbach> Can it be, that ".png" files are connected with Mozilla Thunderbird instead of GQview? This is in xubuntu beta. updated yesterday. But it is also on the livecd like this.
<dino_> Anyone online?
<TheSheep> dino_: no, unfortunately we are all offline
<dino_> Funny guy ;) i like that
<dino_> wanna help if i got any problems?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheSheep> in the worst case nobody answers
<dino_> okey ;) i got ati radeon hd2400 and kinda having some driver problems
<dino_> im actually trying to get compiz to work.... i think
<dino_> think about it.. brb
<TheSheep> dino_: hmm... tried to ask on #ubuntu-effects?
<Rasi> im having trouble with a freshly installed xubuntu 7.04, system boots up, after i put in user name and pass all i get is the desktop background
<dino_> what did you say?
<Rasi> he asked if you tried to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<TheSheep> Rasi: do you get a window when you press alt+f2 ?
<Rasi> yes, i do
<Rasi> im accessing the box through ssh at the moment
<TheSheep> Rasi: type 'xfce4-panel' in there
<dino_> ok, i will try
<dino_> gotta say i love xubuntu, compared to ubuntu
<Rasi> GTK warning, cannot open display
<TheSheep> Rasi: where do you get that?
<dino_> everything works so nice here... both my mouse and keyboard at the same time... had serious issues with that in ubuntu
<Rasi> what do you mean?
<TheSheep> Rasi: that "GTK warning, cannot open display"
<TheSheep> Rasi: where is it displayed?
<Rasi> in the SSH window
<TheSheep> Rasi: you ssh from a linux box or a windows box?
<Rasi> windows
<Rasi> i only have one monitor, so i have to disconnect it to switch back and forth
<TheSheep> Rasi: you can run gui applications through ssh from windows
<TheSheep> can't
<TheSheep> *
<Rasi> ah, the command opens a GUI...
<Rasi> my problem is with the desktop not through teh SSH, though
<Rasi> so il try the xfce4-panel command directly?
<TheSheep> Rasi: yes
<Rasi> one sec
<Rasi> i get the same cannot open display error
<TheSheep> Rasi: you are typing it in that window that appears when you press alt+f2?
<Rasi> yes, after i put in my user name and pass
<Rasi> alt f7 brings me back to the desktop wallpaper with nothing in it
<TheSheep> Rasi: not alt+ctrl+f2, but alt+f2
<Rasi> one sec
<Rasi> alt f2 from the desktop has no effect
<Rasi> neither does 1,3 or 4
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> switch to text console
<TheSheep> type 'export DISPLAY=0:0'
<TheSheep> then 'xfwm4'
<Rasi> after the export command nothing happened, and after the xfwm4 command i got the same cannot open display error
<Rasi> it did think for a second or two before it displayed it
<TheSheep> Rasi: hmm.. are you sure the installation finished correctly?
<TheSheep> Rasi: try running 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop', that should finish it
<Rasi> at first it had trouble with a package, and so i did the apt-get again to complete it, im running it again to see what it says
<Rasi> Reading state information... Done
<Rasi> xubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Rasi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 30 not upgraded.
<TheSheep> hm...
<TheSheep> Rasi: ok, try just restarting the x, 'sudo /etc/rc.d/gdm restart'
<Rasi> alright
<Rasi> dont have rc.d, i have rc0.d through rc6.d
<Rasi> oh, and also rcS
<TheSheep> '/etc/init.d/gdm restart'?
<TheSheep> I'm not on a linux box right now, can't check how ubuntu calls them :/
<Rasi> alright, it started and stopped the gnome display manager
<Rasi> il hook the mon up and see whats there now, one sec
<Rasi> got the login screen, i logged in, il give it a few minutes to load
<Rasi> just like last time, i get the loading screen, it gets to nautilus and just stays there
<Rasi> TOP shows processor idle
<TheSheep> Rasi: nautilus???
<Rasi> yeah, when i boot the desktop, theres icons showing up from left to right
<Rasi> nautilus is the 2nd icon
<TheSheep> Rasi: are you absolutely sure it's xubuntu?
<Rasi> im pretty sure. is there a console command i can check with?
<TheSheep> Rasi: because xubuntu doesn't have nautilus, it uses thunar instead
<Rasi> it said Xubuntu along the top when i installed it from the CD, and i specificaly downloaded xubuntu-desktop
<Rasi> the desktop is an orange color, though
<Rasi> any reason why it would install Ubuntu instead?
<TheSheep> Rasi: when you see the login prompt, there is a button that says 'sessions'
<TheSheep> Rasi: what options do you have there?
<Rasi> one sec
<Rasi> box crashed, il reboot it and check
<Rasi> last session
<Rasi> xclient script
<Rasi> gnome
<Rasi> xfce session
<Rasi> failsafe gnome
<Rasi> failsafe terminal
<Rasi> hi badger
<wbadger> hey
<Rasi>    =)
<wbadger> ?
<TheSheep> Rasi: select 'xfce session'
<wbadger> oh
<wbadger> ;)
<Rasi> alright, one sec
<Rasi> alright, now i got to a desktop
<Rasi> no shortcuts to any programs, though
<Rasi> just the file systems
<Rasi> thats normal?
<TheSheep> Rasi: yes, the shortcuts are in the menu
<Rasi> i see it. Thanks sheep!
<wbadger> heh got to go for now, bbl
<neozen> good morning all
<faemir> hiya
<snellpojke> can someone help me
<snellpojke> i have problem to start with ubuntu i get a long text that never ends
<snellpojke> plz i butn 3 cd i still have the sam problem
<snellpojke> burn
<snellpojke> same
<TheSheep> snellpojke: what text?
<snellpojke> you now when you start your computer then its a black backgroud then its text in white it is like that but it nverer ends
<snellpojke> it comes more and more text
<snellpojke> it works fine on my laptop
<TheSheep> snellpojke: have you tried to actually read that text? or a part of it?
<snellpojke> its like an error text you cant read it comes down very fast
<TheSheep> press scroll lock
<snellpojke> ok i try
<TheSheep> (can't remember if it works alone or with shift, ctrl or alt)
<snellpojke> i take a pitchure to
<snellpojke> with my phone
<snellpojke> sry for bad english
<snellpojke> ok brb
<hyper__ch> keoni: if you are new, why do you want to know abouer kernel conf?
<snellpojke> i got a pitch
<snellpojke> wait
<hyper__ch> wow, a 100gb blu-ray disc
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snelpojke^^> http://www.fuskbugg.se/pub/misc/Ubuntu.JPG
<snelpojke^^> here
<hyper__ch> hiho TheSheep
<hyper__ch> snelpojke^^: that looks like a serious error
<TheSheep> snellpojke: you get that with the livecd or with the installed system?
<snellpojke> cd
<snellpojke> ot still works on my laptop lol
<snellpojke> it*
<TheSheep> snellpojke: you have a 64 bit system?
<snellpojke> no
<snellpojke> why
<snellpojke> i dont know
<snellpojke> i aint good at computers
<TheSheep> snellpojke: the error looks serious enough to guess there is some grave incompatibility of the kernel and your hardware
<snellpojke> :
<snellpojke> :(
<snellpojke> so i can't do anything about it?
<snellpojke> i dont think i have a 64 bit system
<SatanGol1a> i'm trying to install skype using skypes apt repository but get libasound2 (> 1.0.12) but 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 is to be installed and corresponding for libqt4-core and libqt4-gui, what to do?
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: add the medibuntu repos
<maxamillion> medibuntu repos?/? ... jeebus, does the *buntu naming convention plague the galaxy?
<hyper__ch> maxamillion: you don't know the medibuntu repositories?
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: no, i stopped running ubuntu before feisty officially released
<TheSheep> snellpojke: I don't have any ideas, you can try and play with kernel options at the boot prompt -- just press 'f1' at the menu and you'll get some hints
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: long story ... but it boiled down to stability issues (i actually still run ubuntu on my laptop, but my desktops and production servers are back on debian stable)
<hyper__ch> maxamillion: traitor!!!
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<snellpojke> TheSheep ok
<snellpojke> ty anyway
<hyper__ch> debian is good for servers
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: no ... op ... i believe op is the word you were looking for ;)
<hyper__ch> ubuntu is good for desktops
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: i completely agree, and i think ubuntu is great for laptops (which is why it is still on my laptop) ... but i don't generally do much media stuff on the computer anyways :/
<hyper__ch> maxamillion: what else can you need a computer for than downloading movies/tv shows and watch them? ^^
<TheSheep> sigh
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: anything wrong?
* TheSheep looks at the photo of Dijkstra over his desk
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: coding :)
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: who is Dijkstra?
<maxamillion> WHAT>@#^
* TheSheep rolls eyes
<maxamillion> i should kline you for that
<maxamillion> >.>
* maxamillion walks away and to keep himself from violating the CoC
* hyper__ch thinks TheSheep when he rolles eyes ;)
<snellpojke> ty for all help
<TheSheep> snellpojke: yw, sorry we couldn't give you a good answer
<snellpojke> no problem
<hyper__ch> snellpojke: you could try another distro instead
<hyper__ch> snellpojke: or did you already try 7.10?
<snellpojke> beta?
<hyper__ch> snellpojke: yes, maybe that works better on your hardware
<TheSheep> yes
<snellpojke> i downloading it right now but i dont have any cd
<snellpojke> haha
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hyper__ch> snellpojke: /me recommends you to get some cd-rws ;) lots of distro testing ;)
<snellpojke> xD
<snellpojke> i buy 10 cds for 1 euro
<hyper__ch> snellpojke: why produce waste?  1-2 cd-rws are always good
<snellpojke> xD
<snellpojke> i buy it tomorrow
<hyper__ch> snellpojke: you don't have to...
<safet> bitchx sucks whats a better irc client
<snellpojke> ??
<snellpojke> why
<hyper__ch> safet: gtk+ only?
<hyper__ch> safet: or also Qt?
<TheSheep> safet: irssi
<snellpojke> Mirc?
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: irssi is still too complicated for my simple mind ;)
<safet> thanks i'll check one out
* hyper__ch likes Konversation
<hyper__ch> safet: irssi is command line only
<TheSheep> safet: it's a greatly improved bitchx :)
<snellpojke> why not Mirc
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: it's not commandline, it uses curses
<hyper__ch> snellpojke: mirc is windoze
<safet> im using command with bitchx now
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: what's teh difference?
<snellpojke> i forgott
<snellpojke> :P
<snellpojke> windows sux
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: with command line, you type commands and get lines of text right under it, with curses you get text all over your screen :)
<safet> im really liking xubuntu although this screen has no backspace function for watever reason
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: if I type long enough I'll also have text all over my screen ;)
<hyper__ch> safet: you need to change something
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: but new only appears at the ned
<TheSheep> end
<safet> yea i think so also
<TheSheep> safet: right click, preferences, advanced, delete key generates
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: ;)
<safet> i think it might be the terminal im using
<hyper__ch> backspace key generates:  control-h
<TheSheep> ^H^H^H
<safet> both are on autodetect
<safet> delete aqnd backspace
<safet> and*
<hyper__ch> set backspace to control-h
<TheSheep> safet: play with them
<safet> thanks that worked :)
<hyper__ch> safet: I know... I learnt from the best *nods towards TheSheep*
<safet> are you guys longtime linux users?
<safet> or gals...
<hyper__ch> safet: me, nope... had a server now for 3 years but started using it as desktop august 2006
<safet> i've been using it on my laptop for about a week now
<safet> and the only thing i've been using my win box for is movies
<safet> i'm in love
<hyper__ch> safet: then you know meanwhile more about computing than about 70% of the computer users ;)
<hyper__ch> why using windoze for movies?
<safet> that machine has a big screen
<hyper__ch> and you couldn't set the resolution right yet in linux?
<hyper__ch> or you don't have linux installed on that machine ;)
<safet> haven't installed it yet
<hyper__ch> ;)
<safet> yet being the key word
<hyper__ch> or swap the big screen
<TheSheep> codecs are sometimes a problem
<TheSheep> and DRM will be too
<safet> thats another thing i was worried about
<hyper__ch> safet: VLC solves almost any problem
<safet> i had enough trouble just getting my wireless working ha
<safet> yea i use vlc on my win box its really nice
<safet> is there any way i can view shared win files thru xubuntu ?
<hyper__ch> well, my wifi card works out of the box
<hyper__ch> !samba | safet
<ubotu> safet: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<snellpojke> TheSheep do you recomend a burning program
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: ok, ive added the medibuntu repos, what do i do next?
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install skype
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39667/
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: gutsy gibbon? Did you remove the skype repo?
<SatanGol1a> still unmet dependencies, hmm
<SatanGol1a> no?
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: should i remove any package?
<hyper__ch> remove the skype repo from your sources.list
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: Keep the following packages at their current version:
<SatanGol1a> skype [Not Installed] 
<SatanGol1a> Y/n?
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: can you pastebin it all?
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39671/
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a:  do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39673/
<hyper__ch> I'd first do that kernel upgrade
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SatanGol1a> and this will not kill my current settings and files? :)
<hyper__ch> no, just install a new kernel
<hyper__ch> the old one will also be kept
<hyper__ch> in case there is hardware compatibility issues
<SatanGol1a> where do i find the old one, if i want to change back?
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: upon boot
<SatanGol1a> ahh
<hyper__ch> the new one will be set as default
<SatanGol1a> ok, but will there be a menu where i can choose?
<hyper__ch> yes
<SatanGol1a> ok
<SatanGol1a> assume its going to take a while... :)
<hyper__ch> depending on your inet connection
<SatanGol1a> but then i'll try with the same approach as above?
<hyper__ch> not yet ;)
<hyper__ch> after that you first ahve to reboot
<SatanGol1a> ah, yes, but then? :)
<hyper__ch> then post your sources.list ;)
<hyper__ch> then we'll try again
<SatanGol1a> alright, thanks alot
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: new kernel works?
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: dont know: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39677/
<SatanGol1a> did it upgrade?
<SatanGol1a> there was no menu upon boot anyways
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: pastebin:   cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: also pastebin:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39678/
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: you did see the menu upon boot:  timeout         3
<hyper__ch> for three seconds
<SatanGol1a> well, some countdown
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39680/   sources.list
<hyper__ch> see, there you had your menu to choose what system to boot
<SatanGol1a> ahh, but didnt it choose the new one?
<SatanGol1a> or didnt it upgrade?
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: it did upgrade
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: and you saw the menu upon boot
<SatanGol1a> ok, yes
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: and you did not add the medibuntu repositories
<hex1a4> any one know where I can get info on setting up a xubuntu mirror?
<SatanGol1a> hmm, no? i thought i did
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: do you see it in your sources list?
<hyper__ch> hex1a4: did you have a look at the xubuntu homepage?
<hex1a4> yes I did
<hex1a4> nothing about being a mirror
<hyper__ch> I'm pretty sure there is
<hex1a4> ubuntu.com has mirrot info ...
<hex1a4> but I only want to mirror Xubuntu ...
<hex1a4> and nothing else
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: oh, ok: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39682/
<hyper__ch> hex1a4: hmmm, good question
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: now:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<hyper__ch> SatanGola: now:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<hyper__ch> SatanGolga: now:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<hex1a4> hyper_ch: I could put the files up manually but it's too much hassle and time having to do it all the time
<hex1a4> I want to setup a proper mirror that'll update automatically
<hyper__ch> hex1a4: dunno
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39684/
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: did you do sudo apt-get update ?
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: yes, i ran your cmd
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: you did add the feisty repos but you use edgy system
<hyper__ch> you first need to fix that
<SatanGol1a> omg, now we're talking
<SatanGol1a> hyper__ch: its all up and running thanks to you!
<SatanGol1a> i really appreciate all your help
<hyper__ch> SatanGol1a: no problem
<SatanGol1a> :)
<nickburns> Hi all, long time Linux user, new Ubuntu user... I've installed Ubuntu on my tablet.  Pen, etc., working just fine when the screen is at normal (0 deg) rotation.  However, when I go to draw a line when the screen is rotated, the line appears jagged and broken until I lift my pen -- and then it goes solid.  Happens with all the inking software I have tried so far.  Any idea?
<ader10> Hello, is there a way for me to check my volume in xfce?
<ader10> (I know it's a nooby question, but I'm used to openbox and kde)
<safet__> bing bong bing bong bing
<hyper__ch> ader10: ???
<ader10> hyper__ch: Maybe you can clarify what you mean by ???
<hyper__ch> ader10: it's about as cryptic as your request
<ader10> hyper__ch: How do I see what level my volume is at?
<ader10> hyper__ch: I thought that was the most easy question to answer :P
<hyper__ch> ader10: a volume can mean many things
<hyper__ch> ader10: add it to your bar
<ader10> ty
<ader10> See? Not too hard to answer :P
<hyper__ch> ader10: see? Not to hard to pose the question clearly
<ader10> hyper__ch: I asked the same question, hardly changed at all.
<hyper__ch> ader10: a small change can make a huge difference
<ader10> hyper__ch: "How can I check my volume" is hardly different than "How do I see what level my volume is"
<hyper__ch> ader10: make a md5 checksum of a text file and then again with 1 character changed
<ader10> hyper__ch: I don't like how you're being so sarcastic. If I was 2 years new to linux I'd go back to windows if everybody was like you.
<hyper__ch> ader10: where have I been sarcastic?
<hyper__ch> ader10: you shouldn't make such accusations lighly
<ader10> hyper__ch: You have a dislikable personality. Please stop trying to make me mad.
<hyper__ch> ader10: then you should leave here
<hyper__ch> ader10: and on the contrary, I have quite a likeable personality ;)
<ader10> hyper__ch: How about just /ignoring you? That sounds much nicer.
<hyper__ch> ader10: that is up to you... but it's interesting you come here and make nothing but accusations and troubles
<hyper__ch> $
<LeewardRail> anyone have any idea on why a USB mouse would stop working soon after bootup ?
<hyper__ch> LeewardRail: has it always been like that?
<LeewardRail> it works fine on boot.. but after a minute it locks up
<LeewardRail> it worked fien with the same mouse with a USB->ps2 adapter  but direct usb  it dies about 1 minute after you boot
<hyper__ch> LeewardRail: could be a conflict somewhere...
<LeewardRail> no other usb hardware
<hyper__ch> LeewardRail: no clue...
<LeewardRail> :(
<LeewardRail> is there a usb log ?
<hyper__ch> syslog
<LeewardRail> cool... i'll see it has any idea..... on boot it shows no errors... weird
<hyper__ch> do other usb mice work?
<LeewardRail> unfort i don't have another one in the place to try....   i'll have to bring one from home next week...
<hyper__ch> and just use the ps2 meanwhile
<LeewardRail> yup
<LeewardRail> i'd just keep using it but the damn adapter is heavy enough to make it unplug every couple days
<hyper__ch> ^^
<thommy> hello
<thommy> can someone help me?
<thommy> aiuto
<TheSheep> !ask | thommy
<ubotu> thommy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thommy> :)
<thommy> i've problem with xfce
<thommy> i don't know why
<thommy> but
<thommy> the 2 panel
<TheSheep> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thommy> (one for windows and one for menu bar) are cancelled
<thommy> how can i do to see them again?
<TheSheep> thommy: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<thommy> now works thank you so much
<thommy> i have another question
<thommy> why if i do it in a windowed terminal it works until the window is open?
<thommy> and why now it works?
<TheSheep> thommy: that's because the processes in linux are hierarchical, they form a tree
<TheSheep> thommy: if you kill a parent, you also kill all the children
<TheSheep> thommy: if you run it form a terminal, the parent is the terminal
<thommy> and with alt+f2 i open a terminal that is ever open?
<TheSheep> thommy: if you run it with alt+f2, the parent is xfwm4, which is part of xfce
<thommy> ok
<thommy> understood
<thommy> thank you so much
<TheSheep> thommy: make sure to save your session when logging out, so that the panels are saved
<thommy> ok
<thommy> but what happen if i save a session? i save all the commands that are open when i shut down?
<TheSheep> thommy: yes, at least the ones that support sessions
<TheSheep> thommy: they are saved in ~/.cache/sessions/
<thommy> tnx again
<thommy> my system is too slow
<TheSheep> thommy: what cpu and how much ram?
<thommy> little
<thommy> cpu-->730 Mhz              ram -->128 Mb
<TheSheep> thommy: try to avoid running more than large application at a time
<TheSheep> thommy: also, if you don't use a printer, disable the printer daemons in system->services
<DaBeowulf> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/ Did you try it? Will it require me to start using a firewall?
<DaBeowulf> Ha ich don't think so the required stuff came with Xubuntu after all... well i.e. unless I don't trust the Skype guys..
<thommy> better
<DaBeowulf> well apart from Qt and it's dependancies.. >_<
<thommy> do you are german?
<TheSheep> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thommy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thommy> i'm italian :)
<TheSheep> thommy: ah, sorry :)
<thommy> nothing
<thommy> you help me so much!!!!!!!!!!!!
<thommy> and i like to communicate in english
<thommy> and there isn't a #xubuntu-it
<thommy> !!!!
<totalwormage> wtan d- the problem?
<TheSheep> thommy: there wouldn't be #xubuntu either if only #ubuntu had less people
<thommy> ok
#xubuntu 2007-10-06
<j1mc> hi all... who all is here?
<d1n0> meepmeep
<j1mc> hi d1n0
<d1n0> high
<j1mc> hai
<d1n0> sup
<j1mc> not much... just going to ask where to file a bug.  a panel icon for 'help' in the new release points to the old 'xubuntu desktop guide,' which no longer exists.
<j1mc> i don't think the bug belongs to 'xubuntu-docs'...
<d1n0> ok dont know
<j1mc> not sure where to file it
<j1mc> i'll ask in ubuntu-bugs
<d1n0> anyone know how i can get extended desktop with ati on a tv?
<Chriswaterguy> hi - is there a way of moving windows without the mouse? Or a way of forcing the title bar to display? I have had trouble trying to change the size of windows, and ended up losing the title bar (the very top part of the window). Now I can "unmaximize" but this is useless as it's still taking up the whole screen and for some reason the mouse won't grab the edges of the window.
<mike> how do enable opengl screen savers in 7.04
<mike> what is the apt-get install command or are they installed in fiesty by default
<allen> I lost my top and bottom tool bars.  How can I get them back?
<The-Kernel> allen alt + F2
<The-Kernel> type in xfce4-panel
<The-Kernel> hit enter
<allen> Thanks alot!
<The-Kernel> allen did it work?
<allen> yes, thank you.
<The-Kernel> allen is it a new install?
<allen> I installed it a couple of weeks ago.
<The-Kernel> oh
<The-Kernel> and this is the first time it happened? What release do you have?
<allen> yea, it just happened yesterday for the first time.  I think I have feisty, but not sure how to checkk.
<The-Kernel> allen "cat /proc/version"
<allen> ubuntu4.1.2
<graelb> Hi there
<graelb> Anyone alive tonight?
* zeroflag dies
<graelb> =P
<zeroflag> just finished breakfast. :P
<graelb> I'm having issues with vnc-ing to a windows computer
<zeroflag> and I probably won't be able to help you, because my first xu installation died of a grub screwup and my second xu died somewhere between aptitude and starting xfce...
<graelb> i keep getting a ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream
<graelb> lol
<graelb> damn
<zeroflag> what client do you use?
<graelb> vncviewer atm
<graelb> realvnc is the server
<zeroflag> hmm, did you try connecting from another PC?
<zeroflag> maybe local loopback on the windows machine?
<graelb> maybe! i didn't try that
<graelb> i don't have the client installed on that machine, i was just using it to be lazy from my bed
<graelb> lol
<zeroflag> join the club...
<graelb> hehe
<zeroflag> worked nicely until I activated aero on the target...
* graelb wonders if it is something to do with the windows machine or xubuntu
<graelb> yeah... it turns aero off by default
<zeroflag> which rendered tightvnc unable to filter out media applications, which caused vnc to go haywire, which caused my (rather powerful) machine to act like a 486 on half clock speed...
<graelb> sweet!
<graelb> good stuff there.
<zeroflag> mh?
<graelb> no, not really
<graelb>  /sarcasm
<zeroflag> btw, I prefer tightvnc on windows. you might wanna check on it if realvnc doesn't work.
<graelb> rdp works correctly to the windows machine, but that's not quite remote control the way i want it
<graelb> tightvnc eh?
* zeroflag shrugs
<graelb> hey, by the way, what's all involved with creating a .deb file once you've compiled from source?
<graelb> do you know by any chance?
<zeroflag> I only use windows->ubuntu (couldn't get xu to work yet) and windows->windows...
<zeroflag> I have no idea but I guess you could ask on #ubuntu
<zeroflag> the people there are quite a bit more (hyper)active than around here...
<graelb> yeah, point made
<graelb> So, you jsut had breakfast... which puts you somewhere in europe or australia?
<zeroflag> europe, yeah.
* graelb nods 
<zeroflag> I'm still sipping on my coffee although I should be out getting my car fixed...
<zeroflag> got a 8mm screw stuck in my tire...
<graelb> ew... yeah, i'm trying to put a new top on my jeep, and i can't get a damn torx bolt loose
<graelb> four actually
<graelb> none of them come out
<zeroflag> wish I had your problems.
<zeroflag> all issues in my car are either software related or broken... :P
<zeroflag> and since ford won't give me an adapter cable, I can't rewrite the firmware. ;)
<graelb> Oh c'mon, sure you could! hehe
<graelb> Software related?
<zeroflag> yeah, bit by bit.
<zeroflag> literarely. ;)
<zeroflag> well, stuff like the nav/mp3 system being unable to read ogg or wma, incapable of understanding multisession cds, etc...
<zeroflag> the ASR being a royal pain in the ass, the lack of control over my boardcomputer, etc...
<graelb> huh.
<graelb> suck dude
<graelb> lol
<graelb> wish i could give you some bit of advice but... yeah
<zeroflag> well, I have a nice car, even though I have to turn off ASR to have fun.
<zeroflag> but with electronical guidance deactivated, you learn how to handle a car properly.
<zeroflag> ...or you don't and end up on some tree...
<graelb> yeah, that would be a bad thing
<zeroflag> you're american, right?
<graelb> yessir
<zeroflag> on european roads, we have these things called "corners" and "curves".
<zeroflag> they're tricky. ;)
<graelb> Hey man, i'm from oregon. We've got plenty of corners and curves
<zeroflag> really?
<graelb> It's those damn californians that don't know how to take corners
<graelb> chya really
<zeroflag> then that's the only part of US I'd not refuse to move to...
* zeroflag loves corners
<zeroflag> and curves.
<graelb> Granted, we don't have everything packed into like.... ten square feet, but still
<zeroflag> outside the context of roads as well...
* graelb snickers
<zeroflag> ok, I still refuse to move there!
<zeroflag> until you americans learn a proper measuring system. :P
<graelb> What!? it's called Imperial for a reason
<graelb> it's just so much better
<graelb>  once again </sarcasm>
<zeroflag> every fibre in my body just refuses to work when I hear "feet".
<zeroflag> it's just that no-go condition for my brain...
<zeroflag> :P
<graelb> lol
<graelb> don't you guys spell color as colour too?
<graelb> and favorite as favourite?
<zeroflag> mmmh, nope.
<zeroflag> at least I don't.
<graelb> well... some of you do
<graelb> lol
<graelb> where are you in europe?
<zeroflag> I prefer AE in most cases because I'm a lazy bastard.
<zeroflag> and I prefer z over s...
<zeroflag> germany.
* graelb blinks at the z
<graelb> Are you from germany?
<zeroflag> yep.
<graelb> Your english is ridiculously good for not being a first language
<zeroflag> thank you. :)
<graelb> Mein deutsch schlecht, aber ich habe <never> sprechen
<zeroflag> I often get the "better than the average american" comment, but I think that could be considered an insult. ;)
<graelb> lol
<zeroflag> nun, mein deutsch ist auch nicht besonders gut. ;)
<graelb> Was beduetet "besonders" im Englisch?
<zeroflag> "especially" or "very"
<zeroflag> varries on the context.
<zeroflag> in this case it's "very".
<graelb> I had three years of german, and my vocab blows
<graelb> my german isn't very good.... right?
<graelb> hehe
<zeroflag> well, I had 6 years of (school) english and I couldn't form a damn sentence...
<graelb> seriously?
<graelb> is it that hard to learn as a second?
<zeroflag> I only started getting better after being tossed into the world of IRC and internet. ;)
<graelb> hehe
<zeroflag> it's not hard to learn a language...
<zeroflag> it's just hard to learn a language in school...
<graelb> oh. ok, i see where you're going with that
<zeroflag> I had to start over again after the first 2 years because I changed schools, and I had to always wait for the slower guys in the classes... so...
<graelb> wonderful
<graelb> Yeah, that sucks. i remember those guys
<zeroflag> yep. :>
<zeroflag> well, I gotta go fix my car.
<zeroflag> see you around. ;)
<graelb> hey,
<graelb> can i get your aim or msn contact?
<zeroflag> I got ICQ...
<zeroflag> which should be the same as AIM...
<graelb> hehe i haven't used icq in years, but my account is still up
<graelb> hehe
<graelb> what's your number?
<zeroflag> did you get that?
<graelb> huh h
<graelb> nope
<zeroflag> that?
<graelb> got it
<zeroflag> I don't want my ICQ number to be public domain. ;)
<zeroflag> well, gotta go. bye.
<graelb> I can't say i blame you for that one
<graelb> have a good time, good luck
<justin__> hello
<justin__> asad
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> I am just sick and tired of killing gam_server and Thunar that uses all CPU. and when mouse start moving badly because of big cpu usage.. I thought I left those problems on Win XP..
<nikolam> Here si content of my /etc/gamin/gaminrc  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39747/
<nikolam> Maybe settig poll value to 3 bilions would stop it?..
<DaBeowulf> Hey, does choosing VESA and 24 bit result in my monitor getting no signal, or how do I properly choose VESA to actually work for Xorg?
<DaBeowulf> *X
<hyper_ch> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hyper_ch> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<justinhuang> help
<justinhuang> ?
<TheSheep> !ask | justinhuang
<ubotu> justinhuang: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<justinhuang> sorry
<justinhuang> no question
<justinhuang> thanks
<TheSheep> :)
<hyper_ch> hiho TheSheep
<TheSheep> greetings earthling hyper_ch
* hyper_ch hands over some chocolate bars to TheSheep
* TheSheep gets a sugar rush
<hyper_ch> ;)
<hyper_ch> Swiss Chocolate ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: from violet cows?
<hyper_ch> no, that's German (Milka)
<TheSheep> eeek
<hyper_ch> our cows are black and whit and brown
<TheSheep> and red
<TheSheep> especially inside
<hyper_ch> lol
* hyper_ch makes now some food - food is good
<TheSheep> nah, food is obsolete
<Pumpernickel> Bacon does not become obsolete.
<Pumpernickel> Ever.
<TheSheep> make love not food!
<hyper_ch> food= love
<justinhuang> good answer
<LM1> anyone here familiar with the shred command??
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LM1> k well I am trying to get shred to shred files inside folders and subfolders using nautilus actions but %M doesn't seem to do jack
<Pumpernickel> You should ask in #ubuntu, nautilus being a Gnome component not shipped with Xubuntu.
<salox> hi
<salox> for an Duron 900 Mhz wich is the right kernel i686 or k7 ?
<LM1> Pumpernickel, yeah I know but usually I only get help here because everyone in #ubuntu is too busy to answer any questions
<salox> which
<TheSheep> salox: both will work
<TheSheep> salox: I think that both are aliases to -generic anyways
<TheSheep> salox: most of the advanced functions are detected on startup nowadays
<salox> i installed i686 typing this "sudo apt-get install linux-686"
<salox> seems to work
<salox> ok
<salox> i try now for k7
<salox> xubuntu moves faster with i686 kernel om my machine
<salox> sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<salox> i restart now
<Cleric> can someone help me burn an iso using xfburn? when i try to use the 'burn CD image' function it doesnt work?
<TheSheep> Cleric: try using graveman instead, or burn from the commandline with wodim
<TheSheep> Cleric: xfburn had a lot of issues, it's dropped in gutsy
<Cleric> TheSheep: ah ok............but very new to linux at all so i need you to guide me throught it please?
<TheSheep> Cleric: sure, open the directory where you have the iso file
<TheSheep> Cleric: right-click on empty space in that window and select 'open terminal here'
<TheSheep> Cleric: now type wodim, the firs few letters of the iso file you want to burn, and hit tabulator key
<Cleric> ok just 1 moment
<MatBoy> Is there a way to solve the memory card disconnect problem ? I see bugs in the buglists, but no fix for now
<user1> how do i make taskbars autohide on only one workspace?
<TheSheep> user1: you don't
<user1> ugh
<user1> xubuntu fails me then
<TheSheep> user1: that's horrible
<PlayMeNow> hello
<PlayMeNow> can anyone help me with keyboard related stuff?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PlayMeNow> I was hoping for the that bot :)
<PlayMeNow> anyway, on ubuntu, I can use the volume keys on my keyboard to change the master volume
<PlayMeNow> but on xubuntu it doesn't work out of the box, what should I do?
<TheSheep> PlayMeNow: can you bind commands to them in settings->keyboard settings?
<PlayMeNow> let's try
<PlayMeNow> yep
<PlayMeNow> what are the commands for vol-up and vol-down?
<TheSheep> PlayMeNow: lets see
<TheSheep> PlayMeNow: amixer with various options
<ActySofts> found it on the forums
<ActySofts> zorg?
<ActySofts> oops wrong window
<ActySofts> Thanks for the help
<TheSheep> amixer -- sset Master playback -10dB
<TheSheep> something like this works for me
<MatBoy> I need a fix form my unexpected stroage disconnect using sdcards :(
<nikolam> Hello
<nikolam> Does anyone use UDF file system
<nikolam> On CD-RW, DVD+-RW and DVD-RAM?
<nikolam> I am trying to make udf disks in Xubuntu 7.04 64 bit and use them on other systems and and also to use udf`s from other systems.
<nikolam> i tryed to use only 2.0x version of UDF but with no luck with use of Linux formated UDFs, even on the same Linux installarion as normal read-write file systems
<nikolam> !udf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MatBoy> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rampi^^> sup
<Rampi^^> i got kernel probs when i press start och install with cd can someone help
<Rampi^^> first time i use xubuntu
<Rampi^^> someone that can help
<nikolam> Rampi^^: What start?
<nikolam> You are installing after boot of Xubuntu CD?
<Rampi^^> start with cd
<Rampi^^> no
<Rampi^^> i cant even boot
<nikolam> Ahh, you need to make shure you set it up in BIOS settings that machine can boot from CD drive
<Rampi^^> it boots
<Rampi^^> but
<Rampi^^> i cant
<nikolam> It is the same like installing any other OS
<Rampi^^> start with cd
<vinze> Try typing your whole sentence on one line ;-)
<Rampi^^> hehe
<nikolam> Did you download Alternate CD to install system on HD or Live CD of Xubuntu?
<Rampi^^> it comes a text den i must reboot the computer
<Rampi^^> then
<Rampi^^> *
<nikolam> You should partition your drive space and make some room for xubuntu to be able to install
<vinze> Rampi^^, do you mean you can't boot from CD?
<Rampi^^> yes
<nikolam> Linux needs separate partition(s) on your HDD to be able to install
<vinze> Rampi^^, and have you set it in the BIOS or something?
<nikolam> Rampi: Look at your motherboard manual how to enter and set BIOS settings and then watch if ti ask you something during boot, to press to boot from CD. Also check CD for defects.
<Rampi^^> you now when you put the cd then it comes some option... i pres start or install with cd .. for me when i press that i get a long long text
<Rampi^^> it is not the cd
<vinze> OK, so you do get the menu of the CD...
<Rampi^^> yes
<vinze> And have you waited for that text to disappear and the LiveCD environment to appear?
<nikolam> Well, select installation in menu and go to the next step
<vinze> nikolam, he hasn't even seen his desktop
<nikolam> I dont see desktop eather, I use alternate CD :)
<Rampi^^> vinze has it
<Rampi^^> http://www.fuskbugg.se/pub/misc/Ubuntu.JPG look
<Rampi^^> you see
<nikolam> Rampi^^: what hardware do you use?
<Rampi^^> how do i know
<Rampi^^> ?
<Rampi^^> xD
<vinze> Rampi^^, hmm... Yeah, that doesn't look perfectly well (but what would you expect if the splash screen doesn't appear :/) but perhaps it was still booting.
<nikolam> Rampi^^: How you dont know what type of machine you use?
<Rampi^^> celeron
<Rampi^^> laptop
<nikolam> Rampi^^: What model/name processor, chipset graphics ETC
<Rampi^^> (CPU) 1-Intel Celeron M processor 1500MHz, 1496MHz, 0KB (0% Load) .:. (RAM) usage: 166/191MB (86.91%) .:. (GFX) VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP, (Display) 1024x768/32bit/60Hz
<Rampi^^> (OS) Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600), (installed for) 31w 4d 21h 17m, (uptime) 9h 46m 5s .:. (HDDs) 11.8GB/37.2GB(31.8%) free
<nikolam> If it is from 2007 and it is Santa Rosa laptop, there could be some problems with default Ubuntu kernel i 7.04
<nikolam> however, 7.10 that will be released in about 10 days from now will boot OK.
<Rampi^^> ok
<nikolam> But that is for Intel chipsets
<nikolam> i see you have Via
<nikolam> So thats not the case..
<Rampi^^> so is it a beta version out?
<nikolam> Are you shure you downloaded right .iso? Beacouse there are i386, amd64 and ppc images..
<Rampi^^> i downloaded the right
<nikolam> beta is out but it is still testing version
<nikolam> But you can try it.
<Rampi^^> yes :P
<nikolam> ALSO
<Rampi^^> i have cd-rw so it is not a prob
<nikolam> you can try using Alternete CD download.
<nikolam> Of 7.04 Xubuntu
<vinze> *Of* or *or*?
<Rampi^^> do i install from det destop
<nikolam> Alternate does not have GUI but only text installer and inknown to install much more often with no problems
<Rampi^^> desktop
<nikolam> I always use alternate CD for install. And I recommend it for install on HD
<Rampi^^> but maybe i install then get the kerne prob xD becaus i cant see the desktop now
<vinze> nikolam, but a LiveCD is useful for testing whether all your hardware is recognised
<Rampi^^> can i have the beta version link
<nikolam> vinze: OK, if you got bandwith to spare for both alternate and live cd
<vinze> Rampi^^, looking it up now ;-)
<Rampi^^> ok ty
<nikolam> Rampi^^: it is not listed as beta on xubuntu.org
<vinze> Rampi^^, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/beta/
<Rampi^^> ty
<nikolam> You can look at it on one of the mirrors
<Rampi^^> ok ty cya i will test
<user2> how do i record what my sound card is playing to file?
<minisrule192> hi
<minisrule192> Two users walked into a bar, /quit and /exit... /exit got bored and walked out, who was left?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@213.78.201.184]  by TheSheep
* mode/#xubuntu [-o The_Kernel]  by TheSheep
* mode/#xubuntu [-o TheSheep]  by TheSheep
<cistein> how much space a fresh install takes?
<cistein> ?
<wbadger> .
<cistein> > cistein>	how much space a fresh install takes?
<wbadger> sorry I don't know
<cistein> no problem :)
<TheSheep> wbadger: I think about 2GB
<wbadger> you mean cistein
<TheSheep> wbadger: ah, yes, sorry
<cistein> TheSheep: thanks ..
<hyper__ch> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<brohan> Hey, I've got a slight issue talking to my print server
<brohan> That is, its configured with a default gateway other than mine; I'm not a networking guru so it's hard
<brohan> So, talking to it is difficult
<brohan> I have a feeling the route command might open up the communication, though I'm not sure how
#xubuntu 2007-10-07
<fluffman> so until I upgraded to Xubuntu Gutsy, anyone on this computer was able to login by clicking their name/face, like in XP.  I know I had to edit something in /etc/pam.d, but I can't find the website from before.
<fluffman> brb
<eegore> is there a font setting somewhere for xfce?
<eegore> everything is just too big
<eegore> where is the global font setting
<eegore> terminal and everything else is just too big, even at 1024x768
<Pumpernickel> eegore: Applications > Settings > User interface settings
<MatBoy> Pumpernickel, is there a known fix for the Unexpected Disconnection for SDcards ?
<eegore> ] I am thoroughly impressed with xubuntu and the hard drive footpriny
<eegore> I only have a 4 gig drive at the moment because my 30 died
<eegore> is there a seting for power conservation in laptops?
<eegore>  is there a setting for laptop power management
<Pumpernickel> eegore: Nothing like gnome-power-manager, which I assume is what you're thinking of.  This might interest you: http://dosnlinux.wordpress.com/2007/01/19/xubuntu-acpi-the-lid/
<Pumpernickel> MatBoy: First I've heard of that problem - if you're reasonably sure it's a software, and not a hardware, problem, you should file a bug report.
<MatBoy> Pumpernickel, there is already a bug reported and re-reported... so I hope it will be fixed... I have it on one system, HW is OK
<eegore> Pumpernickel: then I assume from the lightness of the desktop, it does not strain the batteries too much
<eegore> My cpu does support frequencie scaling
<zeroflag> jesus, I think I have to speed up my switch to xubuntu...
<zeroflag> vista is too broken. =[
<presto101> can a person do anything in xubuntu that they can in ubuntu?
<presto101> in other words i play a few games and have a nvidia card
<presto101> anyone?
<presto101> hello?
<Pumpernickel> Yes.
<Pumpernickel> It's the same system, with a different default desktop environment.
<presto101> ah sorry stepped away for a sec pumpernickel
<presto101> i like ubuntu and i dont need desktop flash and id heard some good things about xfce
<presto101> so if xubuntu does the same things as ubuntu then im set
<coldsteal> hello
<coldsteal> is there xubuntu gutsy?
<coldsteal> yet
<TheSheep> !schedule | coldsteal
<ubotu> coldsteal: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TheSheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<coldsteal> yeah i have gutsy with gnome but i didnt see anything for the xfce version
<preston> i had a couple questions about xubuntu
<coldsteal> preston: lol no one can answer then till they know what the are
<preston> anyone??
<preston> ah just wanted to make sure someone was available
<nanonyme> TheSheep, isn't hardy the one that will have 5 year support?
<preston> on the live cd i cant acess another ext3 partition will i be able to after i install
<preston> same thing for a ntfs external hdd
<TheSheep> preston: "can't access"?
<TheSheep> preston: it should be perfectly possible
<TheSheep> !hardy | nanonyme
<ubotu> nanonyme: Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<preston> to be specific i cant mount them actually
<nanonyme> apparently so
<preston> im finding that xubuntu looks really pretty
<TheSheep> preston: any message you're getting?
<preston> im assuming i cant mount because of it being a live cd
<TheSheep> preston: WRONG
<TheSheep> preston: any message you're getting?
<preston> it says unable to mount sea disk
* hyper__ch thinks xubuntu does not look pretty... it looks straight-forward but not "pretty"
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: des gustibus etc.
<TheSheep> preston: how do you try to mount it?
<preston> thesheep by right clicking and then clicking mount
<TheSheep> preston: ok, try from terminal, you should get a more meaningful message
<TheSheep> preston: mkdir yourdisk; mount /dev/sda1 yourdisk
<preston> ok here is what i got
<preston> logfile indicates unclean shutdown failed to mount sdb1 operation not supported mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use
<preston> i can now it seems acsess my other linux partitions
<TheSheep> preston: boot your windows and shutdown properly
<preston> i dont have windows installed
<preston> this is a external hdd
<TheSheep> well, oops
<TheSheep> next time don't just ript the plug
<TheSheep> preston: the filesystem is left in a state that cannot by mounted on linux
<preston> hmmm ok
<preston> only one other question concerning system monitor
<preston> i cant seem to fire it up i click it but get nothing
<TheSheep> preston: isn't system monitor a panel plugin?
<preston> it is but its also under applications
<preston> i was able to acsess it on the panel
<preston> it says im using 269 megs of memory
<preston> does that sound high for a live cd
<TheSheep> preston: no, that's about normal
<preston> thesheep: whats normal for installed
<Aladark> http://aladark.wordpress.com/
<Joakim> Hi. How can up update my Xubuntu 7.04 to 7.10? Which command? Update-manager doesn't the job.
<hyper_ch> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: online?
<homebrewcider> hey all, can someone help me please. since "dist-upgrade" the other day, the computer's been running like a dog, can I roll back?
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: generally: no
<homebrewcider> hmm
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: it would be much more worthwhile to find out why it's so slow
<homebrewcider> yes it would
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: feisty?
<homebrewcider> any way I can find out memo ry usage?
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: type 'top' in a terminal
<homebrewcider> hmm, opera has 3 entries
<homebrewcider> ?
<TheSheep> try killing them
<homebrewcider> chewing up an enormous amount of cpu
<homebrewcider> killing them ?
<homebrewcider> how?
<TheSheep> press 'k' and type the pid of the process to kill
<TheSheep> pid is the number in the first column
<homebrewcider> i'm on it
<homebrewcider> ok, they're killed, what would cause a program to have 3 entries?
<TheSheep> starting it three times, for exmaple
<homebrewcider> it was crashing, upon restart it would say already running
<homebrewcider> hmmm
<homebrewcider> okay
<TheSheep> it could also have forkedafter you started
<homebrewcider> thanx
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: apparently it didn't crash, it stayed running in memory
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: can you add new things to Ubotu?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no
<TheSheep> !bugs | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<homebrewcider> okay Sheep, many thanks
<homebrewcider> seems "Program manager" Kill function did not fully kill it lol
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: it's not a bug and the ubotu homepage is down
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: wishes qualify too
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: place a wish as a bug?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: place a wish as a feature request/enchacement
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, I see nothing there about that... only about bug filing
<Ben_Cs> hello
<vinze> Hey Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> i've installed a network switch on my network. my xubuntu pc has network (see's other pc's) but no internet. how do i fix this?
<Ben_Cs> oh never mind. it just took it a minute to work
<Ben_Cs> :)
<vinze> :)
<Ben_Cs> and finally, thanks to the switch my network transfers are fast as should be :)
<Ben_Cs> hmmm. i can use Pidgin, and skype, but can't browse http......
<Ben_Cs> when i dualboot to winxp i can browse http
<Ben_Cs> help pleasde
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: do you have your dns set correctly?
<Ben_Cs> ha?
<Ben_Cs> don't know
<Ben_Cs> it's like some port's work and some don't
<Ben_Cs> but winxp has everything working
<Ben_Cs> :(
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: do you have your dns set correctly?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: how do i check?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: system -> network -> dns
<Ben_Cs> seems right
<Ben_Cs> so what could be wrong?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: proxy settings in firefox?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i use crossed cable, but my switch can handle it - handles it fine on WinXP, so that's not the cause i guess
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: since your other programs work, it's not the physical layer
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: it's not only firefox: chatx, firefox, don't work.  pidgin,skype do work
<Ben_Cs> update manager can't connect aswell
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: open terminal
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: and type 'host google.com'
<Ben_Cs> i get info
<Ben_Cs> about google
<Ben_Cs> btw, skype says it's connected but i am not able to make calls
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: mtr google.com
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i have some precentage of packe loss
<Ben_Cs> *packet
<TheSheep> but it gets there?
<Ben_Cs> more accurately: the only internet protocol the works is ICQ
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: looks like it gets there, yes
<Ben_Cs> i want to cry
<Pumpernickel> Sounds like an http proxy problem.
<Pumpernickel> Either you're trying to use one and shouldn't, or you aren't using one and should.
<Ben_Cs> Pumpernickel: the thing is that other ports than http don't work as well. only icq works
<hyper_ch> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<hyper_ch> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyper_ch> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ancient1> hi .trying to install. when it comes to loading X , i get faintblue color and CD thrashes on and on = doesn't load
<Ancient1> any clue ?
<Ancient1> oops. trying to use the live-cd
<pleia2> how much ram do you have?
<Ancient1> 128 sdram
<pleia2> that's not enough to run the livecd
<pleia2> you'll need to use the alternate cd
<Ancient1> it says (F1) thats the minimum. but if u insist.. :)
<Ancient1> is the alternate as easy as this cd ?
<pleia2> it's a text based installer, but yes, it's very easy
<Ancient1> noobs friendly
<pleia2> yep
<Ancient1> ok. do u think it will run in 128 after i install ?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> see the system requirements on http://xubuntu.com/get
<Ancient1> had a hard time.. thought the burning went bad, done again..
<Ancient1> ah . ok . great (hmm must've read that :))
<Ancient1> say. what swap size should I set ?
<pleia2> probably 256
<Ancient1> MB ?   nice
<Ancient1> thanks !
<pleia2> if you're new to this you probably just want the installer to set up partitions for you (including swap), it does a good job
<Ancient1> already installed few distros. but I get stuck easy , if u know what i mean ;)
<anahata> hi
<anahata> can anyone help me figure out how to use an md5 checker to make sure my xubuntu download is uncorrupted?
<hyper_ch> anahata: md5check file
<Ben_Cs> hello
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: hiho
<Ben_Cs> still have the problem that xubuntu can't get a proper internet connection from router, while WinXP can.
<anahata> i'm not in ubuntu right now.... i'm using FastSum and i'm sorry but i don't know how to do it
<anahata> i had used md5 checker, thought i did it right, and it came out that the md5 did not match the one listed on the xubuntu site
<hyper_ch> anahata: well, this is an ubuntu channel... so we use ubuntu tools ;)
<Ben_Cs> meaning: xubuntu gets something like 1% of connection - only icq works, and firefox loads only google.com cause it's lite
<anahata> i had torrented the file, i must be doing something wrong b/c supposedly every distro i download is corrupted then
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: IPv6 deactivated?
<anahata> i just want a clean copy of ubuntu so i can start using it :|
<hyper_ch> !md5 | anahata
<ubotu> anahata: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: don't know: suggestions of action?
<hyper_ch> !ipv6 | Ben_Cs
<ubotu> Ben_Cs: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: you rhink i should DISABLE it?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: yes
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: i would think that if WinXP uses it and it works, then xubuntu should use it as well for internet to work
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: do you think windowsxp uses ipv6 by default as primary internet protocol?
<Ben_Cs> thought so
<Ben_Cs> well hyper_ch, will try this. be back later to tell results
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: you think ipv6 not working with the router itself?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: does it matter? just try it
<Ben_Cs> ok
<anahata> i'm looking at the help files you just pointed me to, and i don't understand it
<anahata> mostly, one page refers to an md5 file but it's in html format... and the programs looks for a .md5 file i think
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: ipv6 concerns only internet or lan aswell? cause my internal network works fine on xubuntu
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: did you read what's written on IPv6?
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: ok it's internet protocol. i did what the doc said, now i have no internet connection at all
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: did you restart?
<Ben_Cs> yes
<hyper_ch> that should have no effect on the connection at all
<hyper_ch> just on the dns queries
<Ben_Cs> one sec
<Ben_Cs_> hyper_ch: ok, so what's now? i have the same problem still. minimum conectivity that is
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs_: no clue then
<Ben_Cs_> ok thnx
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: still here?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: yes
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: remember i had random net drops when had my xubuntu connected directly to winxp pc?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: well, I remember you have some problems
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: and u said i should use a switch?
<ICXCNIKA> I am thinking of using Xubuntu instead of Kubuntu for my Inspiron 5100. Does Xubuntu provide the user with a web browser?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: could be
<hyper_ch> ICXCNIKA: yes
<ICXCNIKA> hyper_ch: What is its default web browser if I may ask?
<hyper_ch> ICXCNIKA: FF
<Ben_Cs> so the only way i got the internet to work is if i set the dsl router as regular dsl modem, which is connected to winxp pc. the winxp pc is in turn connected to a switch and shares the internet connection to the switch. the xubuntu pc is connected to the switch. get the picture? so that should help against random net drops on xubuntu?
<ICXCNIKA> hyper_ch: Good.
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: no clue how your setup works... here my dsl modem sets up the connection itself... and it has 4 ports already for lan
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: so I don't have to go through a win box
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: but as said, I have no clue how yours works
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: good for u. i have a dsl modem with 1 port
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: does it build the connection on its own?
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: my question is: is it better that my xubuntu gets it's connection not directly from winxp machine but channeled through a switch that stands between winxp machine and xubuntu machine?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: a switch is need to connect more than 2 devices together which seems not to be the case for you
<hyper_ch> either hook up a router or a switch to your modem... a switch only if the modem is also a router
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: to hook it as you suggest makes xubuntu have almost no internet connectivity
<hyper_ch> then there is some misconfiguration
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: but you said u don't have an idea what could it be. neither do i
<hyper_ch> well, turning ipv6 off should help
<hyper_ch> do you actually have a gateway in your config?
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: when i look in configs of network in xubuntu the gateway is the routers ip
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: use ifconfig
<Ben_Cs> had it right there aswell
<hyper_ch> then I don't know
<nikolam> After I installed latest update (Xubuntu 7.04 64 bit) Seamonkey wont start
<nikolam> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Ancient1> heya , need to MD5SUM the alternate ISO, cd isn't ok . where do I find the ISO's MD5 ?
<nikolam> )Hello what is the meaning of top showng 100%si ? Mouse and whole machine got stuck every 10 seconds regularly.
<hyper_ch> Ancient1: on the mirror sites where you can download the isos
<nikolam> top is not showing any process that is causing high cpu usage. i can hardy typ anything now.
<nikolam> I have dual core 2ghz amd btw.
<Ancient1> hyper_ch, thx
<Ancient1> nikolam I think there's a fix for that , look in ubuntu forums if no one here knows
<nikolam> thanks Ancient1
<Ancient1> I  remembersomething
<Ancient1> oh. ok . GL
<nikolam> If I dont go mad on coputer stuck and after 5th reinstall..
<Ancient1> no. its something to do with C2D and linux
<Ancient1> hmm dual core isn't Core2Duo ;)
<Ancient1> ufff  so much hassle with getting xubuntu on cd :(
<Ben_Cs> is there a difference for xubuntu if my adsl router configured as pppoe or pppoa?
<Ancient1> laters all , thanks for the help
<nikolam_> hi
<nikolam_> I sort of found solution for blocking machine every ten seconds
<nikolam_> I deinstalled SCIM that appeared in the tray and everything depended on it
<nikolam_> And now it is ok.
<nikolam_> Bah
<M_A_K> I just aquired a Macintosh Laptop with only 64 MB RAM.  Can I install xubuntu?
<TheSheep> M_A_K: it will be SLOW
<Ancient1> f00k me !  everytime I run winMD5sum I get different MD5 !!
<Ancient1> its the 3rd iso i d/l
#xubuntu 2008-09-29
<Odd-rationale> Myrtti: hey, thanks for the tip about terminator... it is just awesome!
 * flyback swears this is the last canucking time he spends half or all of his weekend working on work stuff even just remote
<cody-somerville> floating, hmm?
<cody-somerville> erm
<cody-somerville> flyback, hmm?
 * flyback bbl
 * SmoothPorcupine still has no luck with TS + mic
<bassboi> :D
<telephone> I'm running 8.04 and am wondering how to make my laptop monitor turn off when closing the lid?
<telephone> currently it doesn't even go blank, it just stays on
<telephone> any ideas?
<favro> telephone: what brand/model of lappy is it?
<telephone> dell latitude d630
<cody-somerville> You can configure it in the gnome power manager settings
<telephone> is there anything I can do from the terminal?
<telephone> I remember some type of power manager from Ubuntu
<telephone> but not really in Xubuntu
<telephone> oh wait, I see some power settings through the Screensaver
<homebrewcider> having a bit of trouble getting my new monitor working through DVI, can anyone help please
<homebrewcider> is it a case of editing my xorg.conf file?
<cody-somerville> Probably not
<homebrewcider> any ideas?
<cody-somerville> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh
<cody-somerville> that'll probably do the trick
<homebrewcider> what's the phigh part?
<favro> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg maybe?
<homebrewcider> yeah, that's what I was thinking
<favro> it seems most folks plug only into dvi and it works - *most*
<homebrewcider> nope, not me
<homebrewcider> still not
<homebrewcider> log out?
<favro> do you have options for diff resolutions in xorg.conf?
<favro> you have to logout/in after doing the reconfigure
<homebrewcider> not after running that command i don't
<homebrewcider> will log out
<homebrewcider> no, no joy
<homebrewcider> that dpkg script just stripped back xorg.conf to basically nothing, no resolution options
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: try sudo displyconfig-gtk
<homebrewcider> detects plug and play at 640 x 480
<homebrewcider> no, no DVI, anything else I can do?
<favro> your monitor wasn't listed in displayconfig-gtk?
<homebrewcider> yes, now shows up there as lcd, but dvi doesn't seem to be working
<favro> whats's your vid card then?
<homebrewcider> geforce 8800gt
<homebrewcider> in my nvidia xserver settingd, my monitor still shows up as crt
<favro> it seems you need to use the nvidia driver for dvi
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vussvillem> hello! has anyone had success with adesklets on Xubuntu?
<favro> I played with it a while ago - worked ok
<vussvillem> I installed two desklets - Calendar and Menu. Everything seems to be OK. Except that when I run in terminal: desklets. There is some flashing on the screen but desklets do not appear
<vussvillem> Also. When I had downloaded the desklets and installed them, I was asked weather I want to register them or test them I chose register without knowing what that actually means :)
<Myrtti> I prefer screenlets myself...
<favro> I can't remember how to work adesklets - I've moved to conky
<favro> vussvillem: adekslets --xfce4 -i is how you start it
<vussvillem> favro: I have already done that. I installed Menu and Calendar. Then went to the ~/.desklets directory and installed them by "./****.py". Then did adesklets or adesklets --xfce4 without any success. Screen just flashed but no desklets appeared.
<vussvillem> I am interested in menu and calendar and maybe sticky notes, but conky is for system monitor only?
<favro> I use conky for system email weather (sometimes) fuzzy clock etc
<favro> vussvillem: some reading for you - http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/forum_archive/topics/341.html
<vussvillem> favro: thank you very much! But I seem to have some other issue
<favro> do you get an error showing in terminal at all?
<vussvillem> If I do "desklets :" I get that "press tab for hints | 0 >>>"
<vussvillem> OK, when I tried "adesklets --user" I had to point where I want the desklets appear and they appeared :D
<favro> vussvillem: about half way down here - http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/doc/en/Frequently-asked-questions.html
<vussvillem> Thank You fo your time, Favro. You have been very patient with me. I'll check it out later, but if the answer was really in the FAQ, then just excuse me of being so stupid :)
<favro> hehe np :)
<whyking> hi
<whyking> where can I find the database of the deb packages?
<TheSheep> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<whyking> like gentoo has /usr/local/portage
<whyking> TheSheep, locally
<TheSheep> whyking: /var/lib/dpkg
<whyking> TheSheep, thanks!
<whyking> TheSheep, one package wants to a dependency which has been renamed
<whyking> TheSheep, do you a good way to fix that?
<TheSheep> no
<whyking> it wants libgsl0 which has been replaced by libgsl0ldbl
<whyking> hm.. damn
<whyking> is there a way to create an alias or sth?
<bill--22> hi . when 4.6 xfce add to xubuntu 8.10?
<nnull> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<nnull> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Install%20an%20entire%20lightweight%20system -- how do i install so its blank and i can do this?
<knome> nnull, what do you mean?
<favro> nnull: I use the server cd for a lightweight desktop - there is also a net install and a minimal install
<Skry> i used minimal install and from it installed command line only system
<nnull> how do you do minimal install
<favro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Skry> get cd-image, burn, boot, enter cli at prompt
<nnull> Skry¬ i dont need to install?
<Skry> uhm?
<nnull> burn,boot,enter cli
<nnull> shouldnt install be after boot or?
<Skry> just read that link favro pasted :P
<nnull> lolk
<nnull> wow its tiny
<favro> 10mb iirc
<nnull> wth is the 4 gig of stuff that comes in a normal ubuntu install heh
<Skry> remember to do commandline install when your installing
<knome> i find this a bit misleading: ubuntu is associated with gnome imho, and now they brand the minimal cd as ubuntu :P
 * nnull agree's
<favro> what else could it be called?
<knome> Buntu?
<knome> :P
<nnull> minibuntu
<favro> fair enough :)
<nnull> :)
<Skry> isnt there minibuntu already?
<favro> !minibuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minibuntu
<Skry> minimal cd is minimal only on size, it will install gnome and everything by default
<favro> http://ubuntu-mini-remix.crealabs.it/
<Skry> there's also this one http://ubuntulite.tuxfamily.org/
<calanya_> hello. I need a little help with xubuntu, in regards to an external monitor and a laptop.
<mirex> Hi !
<mirex> I have installed xubuntu 8.04 and I'm happy with it.
<nnull> i cant find ubuntulite irc chan
<nnull> its not where it says it is on their site
<nnull> this iswhat i mean
<nnull> anything for old pcs is old and gone
<nnull> :<
<knome> nnull, why not use the minimal cd?
<nnull> because knowone answered my question of: "if the minimal cd is only 10 mb, whats the 4 gig of stuff that comes in normal ubuntu/x/k/server/any ?
<knome> nnull, the minimal cd doesn't include any software
<nnull> i know
<knome> nnull, neither a desktop environment
<favro> the server is 0nly about 450mb
<nnull> but if hardy heron itself is 10 meg whats all the stuff it installs?
<knome> nnull, libraries, software, de, ...
<nnull> hmm k
<knome> nnull, minimal is just command line
<nnull> so is a server install tho
<knome> nnull, of course you can install all the same stuff for it
<nnull> and its 500 odd meg or 450 as favro said
<knome> nnull, server install has some server software
<knome> nnull, i think apache, php, mysql etc.
<knome> nnull, minimal doesn't have those
<nnull> ahh k
<favro> it does? I can't find it
<nnull> and apache etc are big huh?
<knome> favro, woot? :)
<knome> nnull, well bigger than just a command line...
<favro> :)
<nnull> hmm k
<knome> nnull, if you want absolute minimal system, use minimal.
<knome> nnull, you can install whatever you like in it
<nnull> but i will download alot huh
<knome> nnull, that's a choice one has to make
<knome> nnull, if you download the normal cd, you will anyway dl a lot
<nnull> but i guess no more then if i downloaded the iso's with the extra stuff on it im not using..
<nnull> knome¬ yea
<knome> nnull, yes.
<Skry> i tought that difference between minimal and alternative was that minimal fetches packages from net which alternative has on cd
<Skry> both can be used to install minimal system
<knome> Skry, i'm not 100% sure, but that sounds logical
<knome> Skry, but of course minimal is quicker to dl
<Skry> true. juist did minimal install yesterday :)
<knome> if i had a spare monitor, i'd try a minimal installation
<knome> and i will have in few months \o/
<Skry> well, which ever media you're about to use you need to start it by typin cli or cli-expert at boot prompt
<knome> :)
<Skry> dont remember if alternate has graphical menu for that or not, but at least with minimal you have to
<knome> yeah
<Skry> i did minimal install on my "spare" pc, 2.4GHz P4, i setup raid0 array where i installed and i must say everything just flies
<knome> yeah
<knome> i have a lot of spare pcs
<knome> but not monitors
<hubatka> hi there, for some reason I have no audio. Using intel hardware - http://paste.ubuntu.com/52091/
<Skry> hubatka, is every channel in alsamixer unmuted?
<hubatka> Skry: yes, everything in unmuted
<Skry> laptop?
<thenullman1> so I'm not sure if any of you were in here yesterday, but I'm having a problem with grub I believe.  Dual booting w2k and xub. installed w2k 1st and no problem there, once grub installed, can't shutdown and power back up - restarts work, suspend/sleep in w2k works, not in xub - but that could be b/c of system resources - it doesn't break grub to sleep in xub, but when coming out I get background and no icons for like 5-10 min and 
<thenullman1> I reinstalled xub last night - same problem
<thenullman1> reinstalling grub on sda5 fixes problem until next shutdown and when I do that it gives me options to reinstall grub on sda1, 2, 5,6, but 2 and 6 are read-only
<thenullman1> I partitioned right on reinstall of OS
<hubatka> Skry: nope, compaq desktop
<thenullman1> vidd, where r u
<ron_o> how would one go about decompressing an entire directory with tar.gz files in it?
<ron_o> my command is: tar -xvf *.tar.gz
<ron_o> tar: <name>.tar.gz: Not found in archive
<ron_o> but I can decompress individual ones by name.
<Awsoonn> hi all, I'd like to give xubuntu a go to see if it saves my system on memory use compared to ubuntu. Is there a way to remove all of the packages ubuntu-desktop brings with it so that I can have the equivilant to xubuntu without a total reinstall?
<Awsoonn> I have to be ready for this thursday's hugday afterall :)
<ron_o> Awsoonn, there probably is but a non-expert is best not to try it.
<ron_o> is your /home directory on a different partition?
<Awsoonn> my level of knowlage is not expert, but I'm not afraid of anything.
<Awsoonn> nope /home is on same partition :D for this computer at least
<ron_o> why do you think there are so many distros of ubuntu? for one thing with ubuntu,you get all these application that startup with the system, especially the hog nautilus.
<Awsoonn> *nods* running te default system on 256MB of ram.. not fun
<ron_o> that means you'd need to save everything from /home and then reinstall from scratch.
<ron_o> IMHO, that's your best bet.
<ron_o> Awsoonn, I have less than that, but I went from xubuntu to fluxbox. Perhaps you should do the same.
<ron_o> I'm doing great with fluxbox window manager and I just use xubunutu for all the help you get.
<ron_o> what cpu?
<Awsoonn> I might go back to fluxbox... but not this week.
<Awsoonn> cp is a 1.6 i think
 * Awsoonn looks
<ron_o> ahh, better than mine.
<ron_o> 1 Ghz here. :/
<Awsoonn> 1.8
<Awsoonn> wow, you really use that machine?
<Awsoonn> :P
<ron_o> and to think, my other computer is just sitting there with a core2duo and 2 gig RAM. :`(   the mobo went.
<ron_o> oh it ain't bad at all.
<ron_o> except for video that is too high a resolution.
<Awsoonn> how do you install fluxbox usually? just use an xubuntu disc and apt-get fluxbox?
<ron_o> Awsoonn, yes, or you can go straight to fluxubuntu. :)
<Awsoonn> or I can grab some gentoo action
<Awsoonn> :/
<ron_o> but I like this combo. From time to time I'll use xubuntu to help me out.
<ron_o> hehe, gentoo. :)
<ron_o> there's a great tutorial on setting fluxbox,  but gentoo is a pain in the arse.
 * Awsoonn has a secret love of gentoo but no cd's
<ron_o> I used Sabayon and it really isn't for the average folk.
<Awsoonn> black cds that is
<Awsoonn> oh, havn't heard of that one
<ron_o> black cds?
<Awsoonn> *perks up and googles*
<Awsoonn> blank**
<ron_o> Sabayon is a derivative of Gentoo but it comes with a fricking broken tree to start. It's just Gentoo with everything added, and, man, what a pain.
<ron_o> I'll never try that one again.
<Awsoonn> haha
<ron_o> hmm, getting off topic here.
<Awsoonn> what, this channel has a topic?
<ron_o> yah, xubuntu. And they are pretty strict.
<Awsoonn> good thing they arn't here
<Awsoonn> :D
<Awsoonn> you're herea getting me to board the flux ship
<Awsoonn> hehe
<ron_o> btw, I asked this question earlier. You might know it: how would one go about decompressing an entire directory with tar.gz files in it?
<ron_o> I love fluxbox. Man is it easy.
<Awsoonn> like, a dir of tar files?
<ron_o> <ron_o> my command is: tar -xvf *.tar.gz
<ron_o> <ron_o> tar: <name>.tar.gz: Not found in archive
<ron_o> yah.
<Awsoonn> :/ kk just a sec
 * ron_o is way too used to gui. I'm starting to get into CLI now.
<Awsoonn> ah
<Awsoonn> yea, what the * does is adds all the filenames that match to the endo fo the line there.
<Awsoonn> so really what you'd have to do is write a short bash script to do it for you so that it only untars one file at a time and goes through all the files that match your filextention
<Awsoonn> that's how I'd do it
<Awsoonn> *nods* maybe there is a better way though.
<ron_o> I don't get why the wildcard doesn't work for tar is all.
<Awsoonn> well, lets say you have 2 tarball in a dir
<Awsoonn> it will expand the command
<ron_o> hehe, I got it: http://gleez.com/articles/it-systems/unzip-untar-all-tar-gz-files-specified-directory
<Awsoonn> :3
<ron_o> it just took some time to find it with google.
<Awsoonn> perfeect!
<Awsoonn> find $UNTAR_PATH *.tar.gz -exec tar xzvf {} \;   <= sexy
<ron_o> finding it in the tar.gz file?
<ron_o> that's the issue?
<Odd-rationale> Awsoonn: were you looking for something like this? http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Awsoonn> the problem is that bash will expand the command 'tar -xf *.tar' to 'tar -xf 1.tar 2.tar 3.tar'
<ron_o> this command worked. Look down a little bit: for i in *.tar.gz; do echo working on $i; tar xvzf $i ; done
<Awsoonn> and tar itself can only untar one thing at a time,
<Awsoonn> Odd-rationale: oooh you are the man
<Awsoonn> thatnks!
<Odd-rationale> np
<Odd-rationale> i started using fluxbox again as well... pcmanfm is a great file manager...
<ron_o> I like it..
<Odd-rationale> fluxbox? or pcmanfm?
<Odd-rationale> heres my screenie: http://imagebin.ca/view/Jrt2xM08.html
<ron_o> how is pcmanfm on resources?
<ron_o> I like thunar. but like to try others.
<Odd-rationale> ron_o: probably lighter than thunar...
<ron_o> I like the page you gave about going back to xubuntu.
<Odd-rationale> ron_o: but les features... like video thumbnailing...
<ron_o> I can always try.
<Odd-rationale> plus pcmanfm has tabs... :)
<Awsoonn> I like being able to listen to pandora and ssh..... XD
<Awsoonn> that's all I wanted
<Awsoonn> and how I ended up in here
<ron_o> I was laughing the other day at how much help you get from linux OSs compared to, at least, Windows.
<ron_o> like 80% of the time I get an reply to my question within a half hour.
<Odd-rationale> community support ftw!
<Awsoonn> yes indeed
<Awsoonn> do you deal with RHEL often?
<ron_o> pcmanfm isn't in the repos..
<ron_o> I know there's a deb file, but I hate when I need to go find the dependancies.
<Odd-rationale> !find pcmanfm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find pcmanfm
<Odd-rationale> i think there is a PPA
<ron_o> PPA?
<Odd-rationale> personal package archive
<Odd-rationale> launchpad feature
<Odd-rationale> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Odd-rationale>  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu hardy main
<Odd-rationale>  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu hardy main
<Odd-rationale> those are it ^
<Odd-rationale> pcmanfm is the official fm of lxde.
<ron_o> thanks!
<Odd-rationale> ron_o: i am assuimg you know how to add repos... ?
<ron_o> yah.. :)
<ron_o> I gotta upgrede to hardy....
<ron_o>  soon.
<ron_o> just a bit paranoid. This is my only PC working ATM
<zoredache> make a full backup...  Then you can upgrade without worrying
<zoredache> if anything breaks, just restore
<Awsoonn> *nods*
<Awsoonn> fixing is half the fun anyhoo
<Awsoonn> :D
 * Awsoonn is indeed member of bugsquad
<Awsoonn> well, I ran the command to make my system pure xubuntu... I'm gonna reboot and see if ti worked.. :)
<Awsoonn> I hope to see you soon
<Awsoonn> *also my only working computer atm*
<thenullman1> anyone know how to fix grub
<thenullman1> I can't shutdown and come back up without error18
<thenullman1> restart works
<zoredache> so is this a pure linux system, or a dual-boot setup?  When you say restart works, where you booted to windows before the restart, or what?
<zoredache> google seems to suggest error18 is a BIOS issue...
<thenullman1> dual boot, loaded w2k 1st then installed xubut
<thenullman1> bios didn't have problem with only windows on the machine...
<thenullman1> so I think it's grub, but idk
<thenullman1> the bios sees the size of the drive
<thenullman1> I've seen what ur looking at I think
<thenullman1> what are typical partion percentages
<zoredache> how old of a computer are we talking about...   One of the issues is related to having a bios that won't allow botting past 8gb.
<thenullman1> I have about 11gb to work with and I just did a / and a swap
<thenullman1> drive is 20gb, but yes, it's an old sony vaio pcgr505ts
<thenullman1> I did a bios update
<thenullman1> p3 800mhz, laptop, 128mb ram
<Awsoonn> If you're comfortable with changing BIOS settings, you could check harddisk mode. If it's LBA or AUTO try changing it to NORMAL.
<zoredache> thenullman1: swap should be about 2 times the size of ram.
<thenullman1> I didauto partition with the free space left
<thenullman1> I think it gave it 384 swap and the rest /
<zoredache> thats fine
<thenullman1> I could try the bios setting awsoonn
<zoredache> unless you know you need partitions a certain way, just letting it auto detect is usually a good choice
<thenullman1> would it possibly lose my config or would I be able to change it backafter trying?
<thenullman1> k
<thenullman1> idk why it showed this, butI've hadto reinstall Grub and sda1,2,5,6 showed up as options
<zoredache> loose your config from changing the bios?  No, you shouldn't loose anything
<thenullman1> 2 and 6 are r/0
<thenullman1> *r/o
<thenullman1> I didn't think so
<Awsoonn> sda# # # # are partitions on that disk
<thenullman1> yes
<thenullman1> but wouldthe xub. setup show the windows partition?
<thenullman1> I should only have 3
<Awsoonn> can you paste bin me the output of sudo fdisk -l
<thenullman1> it's fat32
<Awsoonn> the sda# # # show partions, not file syste, it woudl not care what is on there at taht point, you could have your cat in there for all it knows.
<Awsoonn> :3
<thenullman1> ok,might take mea bit - have to boot into xub. - I'll do now and be back
 * Awsoonn promises to learn to type soon
<thenullman1> ok, but why the 4th
<thenullman1> idk
<Awsoonn> why the 4th is missing?
<thenullman1> no why there at all
<zoredache> because you didn't create a 4th
<thenullman1> w2k is 1, 2 idk, 5 is /, 6 is swap
<zoredache> 2 is most likely the extended partition
<thenullman1> ahhh
<thenullman1> that makes sense
<thenullman1> it said it was r/o
<thenullman1> ok,Awsoonn,I'll paste that in a few min.
<Awsoonn> see, hdd's used to be only devisable into 4 partitions,called primary partitions, then as zoredache says, 5 and up are logical partions
<thenullman1> I remember that now
<Awsoonn> hey, best low resouces instant mesenger?
<Awsoonn> is there something better than pidgin?
<knome> Awsoonn, bitlbee :P
<thenullman1> pidgin?
<knome> thenullman1, pidgin, formerly gaim
<Awsoonn> knome: are you serious? a CLI IM program?
 * Awsoonn is skeptical
<knome> Awsoonn, you didn't say cli
<knome> Awsoonn, or not cli
<knome> Awsoonn, :P
<thenullman1> oh, I didn't see awsoonn's 2nd line
<thenullman1> sawry
<Odd-rationale> or finch.... uses libpurple like pidgin...
<knome> Awsoonn, and yes, i'm serious; i use it every day
<Odd-rationale> but bitlbee is not nesecarily cli....
<Awsoonn> ohhh I seee..
<Odd-rationale> you can use xchat with bitlbee
<Awsoonn> this is awesome!
<Awsoonn> or irssi
<knome> yes
<Awsoonn> *nods* I think you just made my day knome, how do I get started with it?
<knome> Awsoonn, connect to im.bitlbee.org with an irc client
<knome> Awsoonn, it gives you instructions
<thenullman1> awsoonn: http://pastebin.com/m60dc6206
<Awsoonn> thenullman1: did you play with teh bios options?
<Awsoonn> I saw a few reports of that helping.
<thenullman1> not yet
<thenullman1> lemme try
<Awsoonn> knome: to you use im.bitlbee.org or your own computer as the server?
<knome> Awsoonn, i use testing.bitlbee.org, it always runs the latest rev
<Odd-rationale> Awsoonn: of course you're always safer using your own server...
<knome> Awsoonn, of course you're always safer when not using any im client at all...
<Awsoonn> :D
<Awsoonn> *nods* I prefer to jsut unplug from teh internet and then jack in for 30 seconds for e-mail only
<knome> Odd-rationale, you should always wear a foliohat
<Awsoonn> *nods*
<Odd-rationale> yep...
<knome> Awsoonn, oh no, in 30 seconds your back account and life will be get robbed
<knome> oh sorry, you won't have a life if you're that paranoid
<Awsoonn> but only ASCII e-mails with a valid pgp signed message from ppl I have physicly excahgne fingerprints
<knome> Awsoonn, >__<
<knome> Awsoonn, that comment reminds me of one my friends
<knome> Awsoonn, he *always* does that
<Awsoonn> :D
<thenullman1> so I'm not seeing an option to change it in the bios
<thenullman1> it is in lba mode
<thenullman1> I can change 32 bit i/o to enabled
<thenullman1> wait
<thenullman1> it has preset stuff
<thenullman1> user is you enter the parameters, auto it selects them, cdrom and removable
<thenullman1> I can disable lba mode control "enabling lba causes logical block addressing to be used in place of cylinders, heads & sectors"
<thenullman1> is that what I want?
<thenullman1> that didn't work
<thenullman1> I got error 18 right away
<thenullman1> maybe b/c I was in the bios too long
<Awsoonn> you can stay in teh bios all day, no effect
<Awsoonn> turing off lba was our goal to test
<Awsoonn> so if you turned it off and got error 18 I'm at a loss.
<thenullman1> I turned off lba mode control
<thenullman1> now I have to reinstall grub, boot into xub. and shutdown to see if it still causes same error
<Awsoonn> sweet, I hope it works for you!
<thenullman1> thx
<Awsoonn> :D
<thenullman1> I just thought it was weird I got the error after making the change in the bios
<Awsoonn> it is.
<Awsoonn> :s
<thenullman1> b/c from my testing, the error doesn't happen when I restart, only when totally shutdown
<thenullman1> so I restarted and went into bios...
<Awsoonn> which is odd in itself
<thenullman1> true
<thenullman1> FAIL
<thenullman1> grrrr
<Awsoonn> did it do anythign new?
<thenullman1> nope
<Awsoonn> well, I'd put it back as you found it and give #ubuntu a shout
<thenullman1> a buddy of mine said to put a 10 second delay in the bios
<thenullman1> yeah, I tried #ubuntu
<thenullman1> no one cares in there
<thenullman1> it's a crazy place
<Awsoonn> yea
<Awsoonn> to say the least
<thenullman1> maybe I'll just try another time in there
<thenullman1> or use the helpdesk-type thing ubuntu has now
 * Awsoonn perks up
<thenullman1> launchpad
<Awsoonn> oh, taht
<Awsoonn> XD I thought there was something new on the block
<Awsoonn> you can try to post a question in launchpad for sure, while your at is post on the forums
<Awsoonn> there's smart ppl out there, just have to find them.
<Awsoonn> sorry, I'm not one of them
<knome> Awsoonn, did you set up bitlbee already?
<Awsoonn> knome: I apt-get installed it... and got busy
<Awsoonn> :p
<knome> bah
<Awsoonn> so nope, it's on the stack
<thenullman1> thx for trying
<Awsoonn> hey, if you can tell me a program for winblows that can give me a report of installed software and hardware, I'll be closer to poping the only thing left on the stack
<thenullman1> I wish vidd was here
<thenullman1> he had some good ideas
<thenullman1> I got one
<thenullman1> but it's free to try I think
<knome> Awsoonn, windows installed software?
<thenullman1> total network scan
<thenullman1> gives a ton of info
<Awsoonn> *googles*
<thenullman1> there's another uninstaller that will sometimes show what add/remove doesn't, but id remember what it's called again
<knome> thenullman1, format?
<thenullman1> u want me to?
<thenullman1> I formatted the linux stuff
<knome> thenullman1, lol no:D
<knome> thenullman1, i meant that format is an alternative for add/remove ;)
<thenullman1> oh
<thenullman1> doesn't ring a bell
<thenullman1> this was a couple of years ago I used
<knome> ding ding
<knome> ;)
<thenullman1> maybe it is same
 * knome rings the bells
<Awsoonn> lol
<Awsoonn> stop pickin' on thenullman, he doesn't even exist
<Awsoonn> how would you like to not exist
<knome> oh, true
<thenullman1> heh
<thenullman1> so I'm a n00b to irc also, what's the *** that people put b/f actions
<knome> thenullman1, /me does things
 * thenullman1 does things
<thenullman1> ah
<knome> bh
<Awsoonn> thenullman1: http://www.softinventive.com/products/total-network-inventory/ is this the proram you were talkign about?
<thenullman1> yeah
<thenullman1> free to try
<thenullman1> there's a free one too I think, I don't remember the name... dern
<thenullman1> try http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4387.html
<thenullman1> SIW might have programs
<DaveDixonII> xUbuntu randomly logs me off at random points while in use. can anyone help me/
<DaveDixonII> ?*
<Odd-rationale> DaveDixonII: could be an xorg issue... what driver? have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
 * DaveDixonII hopes he doesn't freese while checking.
<DaveDixonII> What am i looking for exactly in this file?
<Odd-rationale> DaveDixonII: errors and such... look near the end...
<DaveDixonII> All i got is this:
<DaveDixonII> (II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 0
<DaveDixonII> (II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1
<DaveDixonII> (II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2
<DaveDixonII> Fatal server error: Caught signal 4. Server aborting
<DaveDixonII> The second paste is right above the first.
<Odd-rationale> looks like xorg crashed...
<DaveDixonII> Sorry.
<DaveDixonII> Here are the problems i have: xubuntu randomly freezes and i have to shut down. Windows randomly close, and i randomly get logged out.
<DaveDixonII> and now, the panels just disappeared (even know i know how to bring that back up) Anyone out there?
<Odd-rationale> DaveDixonII: i really don't know what the issue could be... tried booting into recoverymode and select fix xorg ?
<DaveDixonII> Ok, i will try that. Brb.
<Awsoonn> what woudl #xub recomend for a PIII 800mhz 128MB ram 20GB HDD?
<Odd-rationale> Awsoonn: puppylinux
<DaveDixonII> Well, i still need to fix the freezing issue.
<Awsoonn> Odd-rationale: anything else? I didn't care for puppy to much
<Awsoonn> although, they have released a new version since I last tried....
<Odd-rationale> Awsoonn: ubuntu cli ?
<Awsoonn> needs Gooy
<favro> doesn't the xubuntu alternate cd work with 128mb?
<Awsoonn> so, there's no reall good solution here is what I'm feeling huh?
<Awsoonn> 256 is THE minimum.
<favro> ahh - I used gutsy with a pent3 and 128mb...
<Awsoonn> and how did that work for you?
<Odd-rationale> Awsoonn: puppy is a good solution... you just don;t like it... :P
<favro> it was fine - did all that was expected
<Awsoonn> 1
<frank_> Hello.
<frank_> I was curious about installing xubuntu on a stylistic 3400 tablet, anyone available ?
<frank_> What I am wondering, is it possible to put the hard drive in my computer here and copy the files to the hard drive and run the installation?
<cody-somerville> hmm?!
#xubuntu 2008-09-30
 * flyback bbl
<overrider> is there a way i can configure my nvidia card laptop & large dvi connected monitor so that when i am starting up with the monitor connected, the laptop display truly and completely is off / sleeps? all apps have to start on the secondary monitor. is that possible? thanks
<eca> i removed gdm, when i boot i have to ctrl alt f6, then login, then startx. how can i set it up so that it goes straight to command line login?
 * flyback feels like he is about to have a stroke
<zoredache> call the doctor?
 * flyback bbl
<evilbug> how can i change the order of autostarted apps?
 * vussvillem is trying /me
<kingmilo> Hi All. Im about to install Xubuntu, the reason i am using it as apposed to ubuntu is that i have read it is a bit quicker, not so resource intensive. Im looking to get the best performance i can out of my desktop, minimal is better for me. Does anyone know if during the installation i can select the packages i want installed instead of having a bloated installation? - thanks.
<zoredache> kingmilo: you will get most things by default.  You could use the expert install, or do a cli install but it is probably easier to just install and remove what you down't need
<kingmilo> thanks.
<overrider> hello, i have a asus laptop with nvidia card; i daily connect an external dvi monitor to my laptop. is it possible to configure xubuntu in a way so that when i connect my external screen, ONLY the external screen is used, and the laptop display itself is powered off, or at least not in use at all? thank you for any suggestions
<knome> overrider, have you tried nvidia-settings
<overrider> knome: hey, yes i have played. the best i could do until now is to have two displays working at the same time, external is primary display, but still some things show up on the laptop display, some icons from desktop, and also some apps are started on laptop display, especially when my mouse pointer by accident slipped over to the laptop screen.
<overrider> what i really would like is not to have the external and internal display work together, but basically seperate. once the big monitor is connected, i really dont need to have the laptop monitor on or in use at all
<knome> overrider, you can add a mode where the laptop monitor is turned off
<overrider> knome: ok so its all in nvidia-settings? or do i have to manually get down to my xorg.conf?
<knome> overrider, it's in nvidia-settings
<overrider> knome: ok thanks then, ill keep trying
<knome> overrider, at least there used to be a setting like that
<knome> overrider, does nvidia-settings recognise your monitor?
<overrider> knome: yes it does. also most things in there work fine, eg. rearranging order of screens and stuff. i just read maybe try to start with laptop lid closed, though i am not sure yet (if it works at all), if that is a good idea heatwise... anyhow ill keep playing
<knome> overrider, ok, hope you'll get it sorted out
<overrider> really want only ext monitor to work, mainly really due to real eastate on the desk, too many screens
<knome> hah, there is never too many screens ;)
<overrider> he
<knome> eh
<knome> 70meg pdf...
<knome> nice
<knome> anybody wants that with bcc in email? :P
<DaveKong> How does one make it so one hard disk boots Windows and the other Xubuntu?
<DaveKong> Can I put windows on one disk and both a 32bit and 64bit xubuntu one the other or all on one and if two xubuntu installs are on a disk can they use the same swap partition?
<mkan> hello. I installed Xubuntu 8.04 and whenever i bring up a networking interface (upon doing the route add default gw 192.168.1.1) every application that displays graphical content freezes: firefox, even gnomine!! (terminal and other simple applications, or even vlc draw correctly)
<mkan> what could be the problem?
<mkan> i may be lacking some packages because i did a pretty "small" install, not installing packages i would not need
<mkan> any clues? the problem is similar(maybe the same) to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840686 but that dude has obviously got some obsession with trojans and conspiracy theories
<lunartic> hello all
<lunartic> I'm looking for a gui for fsck.  Can you give me some suggestions?
<knome> lunartic, search synaptic :P
 * gnomefreak didnt find oue
<gnomefreak> one
<knome> then there isn't one on the ubuntu repositories
<knome> anyway i don't know why one would want a gui for fsck
<lunartic> knome: curiousity
<knome> curiosity killed the cat.
<lunartic> and my hard drive :p
<mkan> fixed by installing libpng12-0/intrepid
<vussvillem> ﻿I have a Xfce desktop wallpaper problem. I guess it's Ubuntu specific
<vussvillem> ﻿every time when I startup my laptop, 4/5 left-right part of my custom desktop picture is covered by Xubuntu default desktop picture. I have no idea, why
<vussvillem> ﻿when I deleted the Xubuntu 8.04 default desktop picture from my system - the 4/5 left-right part of my custom desktop picture is covered with blue rectangle :)
<vussvillem> http://nagi.ee/photos/photo_sizes.php?id=7878533&size=o&album_id=127405
<htetrasme> Anyone around?
<htetrasme> I have a question.
<knome> just ask
<htetrasme> Thanks -- I booted my install and for some reason the taskbar and menu bar don't show up.
<htetrasme> Anyone know how to correct this?
<bytor4232> htetrasme: hit alt-f2 and type in xfce4-panel
<htetrasme> Works! Thanks a lot.
<bytor4232> htetrasme: When looking for support on IRC its best to ask, and wait.  Most of us lurk while we work, it may take us a half hour or more to realize someone is looking for support.
<bytor4232> htetrasme: And that goes for any IRC based support solution.  Its the same in most of the channels.
<htetrasme> Sure -- no problem. It's the first time I'd looked for support on IRC.
<htetrasme> It just seemed an odd problem; I didn't know how I would search for it!
<bytor4232> htetrasme: Also, sometimes if noone responds, it means we don't know ;)
<htetrasme> Ha! Very fair!
<bytor4232> htetrasme: Thats a common problem with xfce and xubuntu.  It typically means you ran out of memory while booting.
<htetrasme> Oh, OK. I had guessed that ,might be it but rebooting didn't help.
<bytor4232> htetrasme: If you continue to have problems with the desktop iso, try the alternate iso.  Its text based, but still fairly easy to use.
<htetrasme> Text based install, or UI you mean?
 * vussvillem is continueing his own thing: I've filed a bug on my problem as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/275747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275747 in xfdesktop4 "Xfce backdrop reset to erroneous Xubuntu default backdrop" [Undecided,New]
<vussvillem> yap :D thats mine :D
<vussvillem> Important thing, probably, is that when I point my custom desktop picture again and fix the problem, it is OK even when I restart X system (ctrl+alt+del). It only happens when I shut down and start up
<vussvillem> But with laptop, shut down and startup are not so seldom events ;)
<bytor4232> htetrasme: The alternate ISO is a text based installer that runs on very little ram.
<htetrasme> Right; then that's what I think I used to install on the system in question.
<bytor4232> htetrasme: Honestly, I don't use the desktop iso, also known as the live iso.  In fact, i don't install with Xubuntu at all, not even the alternate.
<htetrasme> Thanks for your help all the same, hitting alt-f2 at startup is not the worst of chores.
<bytor4232> htetrasme: I use the mini.iso located here:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<bytor4232> htetrasme: Its only 9 megs, when it boots I enter "cli" at the boot prompt.
<bytor4232> htetrasme: After thats done, I reboot, log in, and run "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<bytor4232> htetrasme: In fact, at my house, I don't even use the mini.iso, I boot over the network from my server using the netboot.tar.gz
<htetrasme> Hmm... I think I will do that on my next install...
<Hillshum_> How do I change the default word processor?
<charlie-tca> Hillshum_: right-click on a text document and click Open with...
<charlie-tca> Pick the app you want to default to and it will change the default for all docs of that type
<Malone> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Malone> guys how do i make it so when i boot i only login to a CLI and then from there type a command if i want to use xfce?
<cody-somerville> Malone, you can disable gdm starting
<cody-somerville> Malone, and then you can run startxfce4
<DCPom> what does sticking a window do?
<Malone> cody, ok! so to disable gdm starting do i change to failsafe terminal or?
<cody-somerville> DCPom, Makes it visible on all your desktops
<DCPom> ooh that's a neat trick, thans
<DCPom> thanks*
<cody-somerville> Malone, no, you use Applications > System > Services
<Malone> cody-somerville: ok.. should i disable the "load gnome blah blah" setting?
<cody-somerville> disable gdm
<cody-somerville> "Graphical Login Manager"
<Malone> cody-somerville: do i need apport enabled?
<Malone> totally unrelated but yeh
<Malone> cody-somerville: its normal to haveto sudo start xfce?
<cody-somerville> If the x server isn't running, yes.
<TheSheep> no, you should never start xfce with sudo
<Malone> cody-somerville: but like it will work just the same as before this way yea?
<Malone> asin ill lose no functionability to X right?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, X has to run as root
<cody-somerville> Malone, No
<cody-somerville> Malone, you'll loose the functionality provided by a login manager
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: it's suid-ed, it will run as root anyways, but not the rest of xfce
<Malone> cody-somerville: is a login manager needed for ssh server?
<cody-somerville> Malone, no
<Malone> k
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, oh, okay.
<TheSheep> Malone: and it doesn't need xfce either
<Malone> ...so what do i do then TheSheep ?
<cody-somerville> Malone, that would require us knowing what you *want* to do? :P
<Malone> be able to use a gui the same as i did before but without using  a GDM..
<TheSheep> Malone: why you don't want gdm?
<Malone> because i was reading !lowmem and it says removing it helps
<Malone> very old pc
<zoredache> so you have a command line, and you want to start the gui?  Is startxfce4 perhaps the command your looking for?
<Malone> oh 4
<Malone> i didnt add that
<TheSheep> and without sudo
<Malone> ok thx ill try that!
<Malone> worked ! :)
<Malone> but for some reason it seems im using more RAM then before :<
<Malone> and less swap
<Malone> im trying to make a shortcut to terminal whats the command to open one pls?
<Malone> eg in ubuntu its gnome-terminal
<Malone> xfce-terminal ? :D
<Malone> where'd u all go :x
<zoredache> xfce4-terminal
<Malone> thx zoredache
<cody-somerville> Malone, you want it using more ram and less swap
<cody-somerville> Malone, you always want as much ram being used as possible because it is so so so much faster than if it gets swapped.
<zoredache> cody-somerville: I think his problem is that it is using all the ram, and then some swap...
<cody-somerville> Whats wrong with that?
<zoredache> the computer gets painfully slow when you don't have enough ram, and you are running from swap?
<Malone> yea it seems better tho.. like when i boot its using 90/120 ram and 50/300 swap and with irssi and firefox open im using 82/128  105-300
<Malone> fells better than before
<Malone> before id be using 150 + on swap and 10-20 more on ram
<Malone> fells = feels
<zoredache> it won't be as great of a web experience, but you might want to try an alternate browser.  For example midori seems faster then firefox...
<Malone> ive disabled font anti aliasing and a few other things,running firefox with 3 tabs open atm no worries :D
<Malone> exit
<bioterror> evening
<zelhar> Hello, I am running x64 Xubuntu  and unable to use the ATI drivers and so unable to use widescreen resolution. My system is: Q6600, sapphire HD3650, P5Q-pro, 4GBDDR2-800. Oddly enough OpenSUSE works fine without any configuration changes
<bioterror> small problem. i noticed that xubuntu is missing application menu with turkish language settings
<knome> bioterror, but you still can add it?
<bioterror> there is that menu, but its empty
<knome> aha
<bioterror> theres 5months old bug report on launchpad about that
<knome> >__<
<knome> cody-somerville, ^
<cody-somerville> bug #?
<knome> i hope that will be addressed before 8.10.
<bioterror> ill give it to you soon
<bioterror> using communicator atm.
<knome> bug 210773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210773 in xfdesktop4 "Turkish translation of XFCE4's menu in "/etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml.tr" is incomplete" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210773
<knome> is it that?
<bioterror> y
<zoredache> Someone should test to see if the bug is still present in the recent daily perhaps?
<bioterror> yes it is ;)
<cody-somerville> It says fixed in Intrepid
<bioterror> hmmm...
<knome> but it still is present in daily build?
<bioterror> should i upgrade my mother in laws hardy ti intrepid?
<bioterror> to
<zoredache> probably not yet
<bioterror> well, father in law just have to deal with finnish then ;)
<knome> o.O
<knome> what's wrong with finnish
<bioterror> nothing, but it's not his mother language ;)
<knome> k
<knome> fathers usually are not mothers
<knome> eh eh ;)
<bioterror> thoho
<zoredache> so xfdesktop has started using 100% of my cpu, is there any trick to figure out what it is actually doing?
<bioterror> if I don't have a .confi/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml, where this xfce reads the menu config?
<bioterror> config even
<bioterror> and where can I change it
<ron_o> if you've tried everything,every kind of *kill* command, and some process won't end, the only way to end it is a restart, right?
<knome> ron_o, kill -s kill [pid]
<ron_o> mplayer has started and it won't end after I played a video last night.
<ron_o> ok.
<ron_o> that did it. I
<ron_o> I'll write that down. :)
<knome> yeah, np
<thinkmassive> I just updated ~/.profile   how can I have the settings applied immediately?
<thinkmassive> whoa, nevermind, I figured it out as soon as I posted the question (figures...)
<thinkmassive> it seems I spoke to soon, the changes are lost when I close the terminal window
<thinkmassive> any way to make it persistent without logging out?
<S-i-A> hi
<S-i-A> how can i disable default keyring?
<S-i-A> make me crazy :)
<S-i-A> every time must i enter the password to connect Wireless
<albert> 3
<S-i-A> hi again
<S-i-A> any soulution for default keyring!??
<S-i-A> any idea?
<knome> S-i-A, set the password to none
<knome> S-i-A, = remove the password
<S-i-A> how?
<S-i-A> knome:
<knome> can't remember how that's donwe
<knome> *done
<knome> sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring-manager
<knome> and run that
<S-i-A> knome: if you can't remember, dont answer ;)
<knome> you should be able to unset password
<S-i-A> and that is not a solution
<knome> S-i-A, duh, so it's better that you don't get an answer at all?
<knome> why is it not a solution?
<S-i-A> because isn't answer
<albert> S-i-A, I just messed with it in different configurations till it worked, and then left it.
<S-i-A> gnome keyring install just make boolshit
<knome> whatever...
<albert> I did have that problem initially,. and still do occasionally on other networks
<albert> I would suggest going to setting>settings manager> auto start apps... make sure it is there.
<albert> Wi-Fi radar was also part of my solution.
<S-i-A> albert: in autostart is just the networkmanager
<S-i-A> i cant remove it becuase i need it
<albert> No don't remove it
<S-i-A> for wireless contacting
<albert> just make sure it is there,...
<S-i-A> isn't there
<albert> go to add/remove programs and get wi fi radar
<albert> applications>system>add/remove programs
<S-i-A> iam not newb
<S-i-A> inow search for aplication without GUI ;)
<S-i-A> ok thanx
<albert> sorry I am this is my first time here. I can trouble shoot though, and that is how i fixed the problem when i had it.
#xubuntu 2008-10-01
<favro> when I first watch a movie in fullscreen all's ok but if I go out of fullscreen then back to fullscreen xfce4-panel is visible - how can I make that not happen
<jals> does compiz work on xubuntu?
<favro> yep it does
<favro> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jals> so i was on kubuntu, but i installed and am now using xfce, if i want to switch permanently can i just remove kde or do i need to install xubuntu-desktop and remove kubuntu-desktop and stuff like that?
<favro> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<jals> thanks favro, you're very helpful
<favro> np :)
<jals> yeah i'm not entirely sure i want to do that juts yet, but just so i know
<jals> hmm i tried to run compiz and it appears to have reverted back to kde
<jals> kwin i mean
<favro> try alt+F2  compiz --replace
<jals> yeah i did
<civixier> hi ppl! i just installed xubuntu on my aspire one, and everything is running fine. but this annoying window about my non-open atheros wlan driver keeps popping up, what should I do to enable the drivers and get rid of the window?
<favro> jals: see if this helps - http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<john__> that's the link i was using :(
<john__> i've had issues with compiz in kubuntu
<john__> back when i used gnome it worked fine
<john__> if i do remove kubuntu is that likely to improve performance any apart from freeing disk space?
<cody-somerville> maybe
<evillizard436> I'd just like to thank you guys for making this Amazing distro way better than the GNOME version im never going back can't wait till 8.10 great work :D
<cody-somerville> :)
<Genelyk> day bugs xubuntu :D
<john__> yeah have to say i've only been using a few days but i dig it
<ronnnn> 3C
<filipegatti_> how can i kill a process from terminal?
<protocol1> can I get some help with something someone plz?
<magnetron> hi! i am running ubuntu 8.04 with the xubuntu-desktop package. when i am in xfce, i have no sound in some apps (like rhythmbox and totem). i tried to "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart", but no response or success at all. how do i get sound?
<excalibas> hello, my xubuntu just went crazy, I lost my program lauchers configurations and firefox is acting crazy, please help me
<excalibas> please help, I dont know what to do
<excalibas> please help, my xubuntu just went crazy I lost some desktop settings and firefox isnt working right (bookmarks are gone), this just happened for no reason please help
<excalibas> xfce is not working right too, if i press the quit button now it just says "exit xfce pannel? cancel quit) insteat of the usual
<pod_> hey folks, testing alpha 6 here, upgraded a few packages with synaptic, now mouse takes 3 scrolls to go right to left. what controls mouse resolution?
<S_A> Hi! I am looking forward to use xubuntu as my base distro for a thin client installation. My main purpose it to get everything running within 500 MB. (no open office or other flashy apps, no compiler etc. only firefox). How should i go about it. any suggestions ?
<zoredache> start with a cli install and just install the packages you want
<S_A> zoredache: You mean with mini.iso ?
<S_A> i checked with alternate iso there was not cli option ?
<nnull> anyone tell me what im doing wrong here? "sudo cp /home/username/Sounds/Borealis /usr/share/sounds"
<zoredache> I thought there was, but maybe not.  I know you can select things in expert mode
<mirex> is 'sounds' directory ? if it is, add slash / at the end
<mirex> nnull: ^
<nnull> oh ok
<nnull> keeps ommiting mirex
<zoredache> the mini.iso would be fine to...  Anyeone instead of installing xubuntu-desktop you'll probably have to install the bits and pieces you want
<mirex> oh it would be great, if in Ubuntu installer you could select programs which you want to install ...
<nnull> i tried with a / at the end of bor and sounds
<nnull> whats ommiting directory mean
<mirex> nnull: try only putting it at sounds
<nnull> mirex¬ i did :x
<nnull> same ommitting directory error
<zoredache> nnull: is Borealis a file or a directory?
<nnull> Directory!
<nnull> ?
<zoredache> cp doesn't copy directories by default... try adding a '-r'
<nnull> ah ok
<nnull> that worked thankyou :)
<zoredache> S_A: 500mb should be pretty easy thoug.... the livecd fits on a single cd
<S_A> zoredache: I am talking about 500MB space on my flash drive. AFAIK live cd is a compressed one.
<zoredache> yes, so compress the filesystem on the flashdrive? You mentioned thinclient so I figured you didn't need the enviroment to be persistant
<nnull> you cant boot from USB on old p3 600 machines huh?
<zoredache> if that is the case you basically just need to custimze a live enviroment
<S_A> zoredache: I an talking about thin client only which has native firefox and a very lite window manager.
<S_A> zoredache: Mt thin client boots from pxe only
<S_A> zoredache: I mean this thin cleint boots from pxe only (no USB booting as of now)
<zoredache> but you should be able to put the files from the livecd onto your nfs/tftp server and boot
<zoredache> I am almost certain I saw a section in the caspar config about mounting root from a squashfs hosted on a nfs server
<S_A> zoredache: hmm. Thanks for the inputs. I am trying now. shall trouble you more as soon as i am stuck
<favro> if I start a video in fullscreen all's ok but if I go out of fullscreen then back to fullscreen xfce-panel is visible - how can I make that not happen?
<ronnnn>  
<dmh65> what is xubuntu like with ati video cards?
<dmh65> can I use the driver from ati?
<dmh65> just like in ubuntu proper
<dmh65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<favro> dmh65: yep - xubuntu uses the same base as ubuntu
<dmh65> cool
<favro> it is :)
<dmh65> life has never been the same after SuSE 9
<dmh65> just cannot settle with a distro
<favro> you just need to break your cd drive then :)
<dmh65> tried to install SuSE 9 and my new pc told me to get lost
<dmh65> :)
<dmh65> anyone know what the google logo is for the uk site today?
<knome> uhh?
<dmh65> thats what I thought
<knome> google.co.uk -> no special logo
<dmh65> uhh, I have
<dmh65> ah, its the doodle for google thing
<dmh65> its the winners effort
<knome> hmnmkay
<favro> if I start a video in fullscreen all's ok but if I go out of fullscreen then back to fullscreen xfce-panel is visible - how can I make that not happen?
<favro> it's hemaroidal
<kahnoie> does anybody know of exploring samba share over the network on xubuntu
<kahnoie> i installed fusesmb but it still doesnt work
<favro> I think it is smb:///path/to/share
<Myrtti> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<kahnoie> i tired like smb://192.169.4.1:/backup
<kahnoie> i tired like smb://192.169.4.1:/samba/backup
<kahnoie> but it didnt work
<favro> sounds like the path is wrong
<kahnoie> smbclient -L localhost or smbclient -L 192.169.4.1 give session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<nnull> whats the : after the 1 for ?
<mirex> kahnoie: I was doing that two weeks ago. I found some easy how-to, which auto-mounts my network to my /mount/network/ . so whenever I wander through that folder I see whole network. Problem is, that I can browse only non-secured shared directories.
<nnull> i find there are some shares i cant get working in Xorg but can with smbclient :s makes me want to make a front end for smbclient
<kahnoie> or sorry that was by mistake
<kahnoie> its not there its 4.1/<path>
<mirex> kahnoie: try some of these: http://www.google.com/search?q=xubuntu+how+to+browse+network
<kahnoie>  sudo mount 192.169.4.1:/samba/IT_backup /mnt/IT_backup/  gives an error
<kahnoie> mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<kahnoie> mount.nfs: internal error
<kahnoie> i restart the machine and i also tried restarting rpcbind service
<kahnoie> pls reply here mirec
<mirex> have you looked through those articles I posted a link to ?
<kahnoie> yes..im going through some of them now...
<kahnoie> the best post is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&page=2  but still it didnt help as yet
<mirex> so do that now. I think I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<mirex> then, first double check if you did every step correctly
<mirex> if it won't work anyhow, then try another of those articles
<kahnoie> ok..thanks..let me try it now
<kahnoie> for step 7 can i add an application like fusesmb 192.169.4.1:/samba/backup  (this is the machine im going to mount the folder from)
<mirex> what about the ':' ? it should not be ther IMHO
<mirex> and step 7 says that you should put there name of your local directory used as mount point
<mirex> try to follow exactly each step, and use '/media/network' just as they say.
<kahnoie> ok
<dmh65> shiney new xubuntu
<favro> it looks good in blue :)
<dmh65> feels cold :)
<favro> I don't try to feel it up :)
<dmh65> just getting some updates, 87 of em
<dmh65> my ubuntu64 does 267 when fresh installed these days
<favro> alot of people work hard to keep it good
<favro> might be time for a new iso maybe..
<dmh65> I have dsl so its not too bad
<favro> I found dsl was limited in it's packages - but it works fine
<dmh65> dsl as in adsl
<favro> ohh
<dmh65> :)
<dmh65> not used thunderbird in a while
<favro> it's my only mail client
<dmh65> mine too now I expect
<dmh65> surprised xubuntu doesnot use iceweasel actually
<dmh65> reboot
<dmh65> I have compiz installed and the ati driver but I dont seem to have effects
<dmh65> maybe on next boot
<favro> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dmh65> never a problem in Ubuntu
<dmh65> must be something simple
<Sakura> Hi, I just installed xubuntu on my laptop but I can't change the screen resolution to 1024x768 (stuck in 800x600). I've already checked ubuntu forums but none of the suggestions have worked for me
<favro> does displatconfig-gtk list your monitor?
<favro> you may need sudo
<Sakura> yes, I want to set it to lcd panel 1024x768 but it always remains as plug & play
<Sakura> my graphics card is S3 supersavage, it won't show the driver so I went for savage (generic) but it remained the same
<favro>  displatconfig-gtk lists monitors - is yours in the list?
<Sakura> no
<dmh65> what client do people use in xbuntu for ssh
<dmh65> gui
<TheSheep> dmh65: ssh doesn't have gui
<TheSheep> dmh65: you can use putty if you really want
<dmh65> ok
<favro> Sakura: you may need to manually set the resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> dmh65: but usually you just open a terminal and type  ssh hostname
<Sakura> under section "screen"?
<favro> yep
<Sakura> what do I change?
<favro> Sakura: SubSection "Display"
<favro> 		Depth		24
<favro> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<favro> 	EndSubSection
<favro> is what I have
<dmh65> Sakura: just leave 1024x768 and get rid of the rest
<Sakura> I don't have any of this
<Sakura> section "screen"
<Sakura> identifier "default screen"
<Sakura> monitor "configured monitor"
<favro> you have to add it with the way X is now
<favro> imo it is less than freindly the way it has evolved
<Sakura> ok so, where do I write those values? at the beginning of the section or before endsection?
<dmh65> put your xorg.conf file on pastebin
<Sakura> yeah thought about it
<dmh65> lets see what we are dealing with
<dmh65> you should back it up as well I suppose
<dmh65> cuz if you mess it up you will have a lovely black or white screen :)
<Sakura> that would be nice :p
<Sakura> ok done
<favro> url?
<dmh65> happened to me lots, I got good at blindly opening a term and going to a folder, deleting the file I messed up and renaming the bkpup
<Sakura> url? saved a copy on my documents
<favro> thought there was a pastebin coming
<dmh65> just save as xorg.conf2
<Sakura> oh, sorry this is not the laptop i'm working in
<dmh65> all you have to do is delete and rename if it goes tits up
<dmh65> save as :)
<Sakura> ok
<dmh65> so you still have xorg.conf
<Sakura> favro, you meant showing here the contents of my xorg.conf?
<favro> yep
<favro> <dmh65> put your xorg.conf file on pastebin
<dmh65> ok
<dmh65> just trying to open it
<favro> that was a quote :)
<dmh65> what editor is installed
<dmh65> lol
<favro> I'm having a chuckle
<Sakura> yeah but i have to copy from another computer
<Sakura> i'm using abiword, is that ok? it was the default
<favro> we know how basic the xorg.conf is so it's not really necessary
<Sakura> it's no big deal, just give me a min
<sakura_> favro,dmh65 it's me, i'm connected from the laptop now
<favro> I right click a text file and select open with other other app and select mousepad just to speed things up
<dmh65> just looked at mine, he is right there are no resolutions
<sakura_> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file) # # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using # values from the debconf database. # # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page. # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.) # # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only* # if it has not been...
<sakura_> ...modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg # package. # # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated # again, run the following command: #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  Section "InputDevice" 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard" 	Driver		"kbd" 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg" 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105" 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"es" EndSection ...
<sakura_> ...Section "InputDevice" 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse" 	Driver		"mouse" 	Option		"CorePointer" EndSection  Section "InputDevice" 	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad" 	Driver		"synaptics" 	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true" 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux" 	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev" 	Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"	"0" EndSection  Section "Device" 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device" 	Driver		"vesa"...
<favro> the new way X works there won't be any options listed
<sakura_> ...EndSection  Section "Monitor" 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor" EndSection  Section "Screen" 	Identifier	"Default Screen" 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor" 	Device		"Configured Video Device" EndSection  Section "ServerLayout" 	Identifier	"Default Layout" 	Screen		"Default Screen" 	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad" EndSection
<dmh65> oooh
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmh65> lol
<favro> Sakura: ^^
<dmh65> I have been kicked for less :)
<sakura_> oops ^^'
<sakura_> sorry about that
<favro> xubuntu is quieter so more tolerant - I wouldn't do it twice tho
<dmh65> I just have a lot of the word 'configured' in my xorg.conf , configured where?
<sakura_> what do you mean?
<favro> the new X is set to configure at every boot - I manually set my xorg.conf so I get the options I want
<dmh65> same as mine, what video card do you have
<favro> I use a backed up gutsy xorg
<sakura_> S3
<dmh65> is there a driver for it?
<favro> that's via?
<favro> lspci | grep VGA will tell
<sakura_> yeah it's s3 supersavage IX/C SDR
<favro> via has poor linux support unfortunately
<sakura_> but it doesn't show on driver options, I was only able to choose a generic s3 savage driver
<dmh65> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=s3+supersavage+IX%2FC+SDR+%2Bubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<dmh65> xserver-xorg-video-savage
<favro> sudo apt-get install
<dmh65> go for it
<favro> or it might be there already
<dmh65> sakura what you doing
<sakura_> I tried before with sudo apt-get install s3-settings
<sakura_> it was a suggestion on the forum with a similar problem
<dmh65> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-savage
<dmh65> see what happens
<sakura_> it says it is already the newest version
<dmh65> ok
<dmh65> just needs to be configured then
<sakura_> on xorg.conf?
<dmh65> doesnt look like
<dmh65> Default Screen" Monitor"Configured Monitor" Device"Configured Video Device"
<dmh65> but where?
<sakura_> what do you mean 'where'
<dmh65> do a ls in the X11 folder
<dmh65> exactly, where?
<sakura_> ls?
<TheSheep> maybe running  sudo displayconfig-gtk   will help? :)
<TheSheep> and then setting the right settings there
<sakura_> thanks thesheep, that was the first thing I tried but it didn't work
<favro> the monitor isn't listed
<sakura_> how can I do ls?
<dmh65> sakura ls shows what files are in the folder
<dmh65> like dir in windows
<sakura_> iknow, I remember it was like DOS but i can't get to it
<dmh65> in a term that is
<dmh65> cd /etc/X11
<dmh65> ls
<dmh65> ls -a will show hidden files
<sakura_> that's what I'm doing but it says no such file or directory
<dmh65> not x11
<dmh65> X11
<sakura_> d'oh ¬¬'
<dmh65> :)
<dmh65> probably a red herring
<dmh65> I expect you need to find where the driver is
<dmh65> joy heh!
<sakura_> heh
<sakura_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52830/
<dmh65> you could try to uninstall the driver, boot and then install again etc
<sakura_> just in case, i didn't install any driver to begin with
<sakura_> those were my defaults
<dmh65> did you backup those xorg.confs?
<sakura_> yes, but I haven't done any changes to it yet
<sakura_> I didn't understand at all where was I supposed to set the values that favro said
<dmh65> he had something else in mind
<favro> in the screen section - just make a new line
<sakura_> right under section? or it does't matter if it's the first or third line of the section?
<dmh65> Mode "1024x768"
<dmh65> hangon
<sakura_> if it's not too much asking, could I get a pastebin of the way the section is supposed to look like?
<favro> sure
<dmh65> http://vinux.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/xorgconf.png
<sakura_> thanks
<dmh65> Modes <tab> "1024x768"
<sakura_> ok
<dmh65> should prove to be a disaster :)
<sakura_> I see I have no data for depth and display
<favro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/52836/
<dmh65> put depth as well then
<sakura_> depth 24?
<dmh65> safer at 16
<dmh65> :)
<sakura_> ok
<sakura_> this is what I've done http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/52838/
<dmh65> looks alright
<dmh65> dont forget to save
<sakura_> Writing error when attempting to save /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dmh65> your not root
<dmh65> :)
<dmh65> you need to use an editor not abiword
<sakura_> oh right
<sakura_> how do I open it as root?
<dmh65> su gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or whatever
<dmh65> what editor is installed in xubuntu?
<dmh65> I only installed a few hours ago
<vinnl> Mousepad
<sakura_> mousepad?
<sakura_> yeah
<vinnl> So "sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<sakura_> ok done. reboot?
<dmh65> go for it :)
<favro> ctrl+alt+bkspace is all that is neede
<favro> *d
<vinnl> Too late xD
<dmh65> looks like he has gone for the boot, wont do any harm :)
<favro> I tried :)
<Sakura> I already knew that:p
<dmh65> me too
<favro> hehe
<Sakura> now there's a window saying "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<Sakura> your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly :(
<dmh65> looks like what you added is conflicting somewhere
<Sakura> "to use higher resolutions, visual effects of multiple screens, you have to configure the display yourself"
<favro> what did you end up with in xorg.conf? - I missed that
<Sakura> isn't it what i've been trying to do all this time? ¬¬'
<dmh65> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/52838/
<Sakura> yep
<dmh65> try the screen rez in settings now
<dmh65> Device		"Configured Video Device"
<dmh65> but where?
<Sakura> something's been bothering me, no matter what I do changing screen and graphics card settings, they won't change at all
<dmh65> thats what you need to find
<dmh65> let me see if I can find mine
<favro> I think you need to name the driver to be used
<favro> in device
<Sakura> like, Device         "S3 whatever blah blah"?
<dmh65> run this  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dmh65> look at this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-October/127842.html
<dmh65> Device		"S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR"
<sakura_> ok
<dmh65> copy the section screen but just put 1024x768
<dmh65> if that fails then retore a backup
<dmh65> I think your almost there
<sakura_> hey my xorg.conf now looks like If such changes never took place
<sakura_> is it possible it reverted at startup?
<dmh65> is that because you ran that command
<sakura_> which command?
<dmh65> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sakura_> lol maybe, no idea
<favro> if you run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg it will revert to having nothing listed for any options
<dmh65> try it now, see if you get a chance to add some details
<dmh65> I will try it in mine
<sakura_> yes I did
<sakura_> well I added the screen res, depth and now the device
<dmh65> well it restored it
<sakura_> i see
<dmh65> ok, make sure you save
<sakura_> ok here I go again
<favro> and back it up
<dmh65> trying mine
<jals> hi, i have a kubuntu setup but have been testing out xfce lately, but for some reason this morning whenever i attempt to login to xfce it crashes back to KDM
<jals> only thing i can think i've changed is plugging in a new usb keyboard
<dmh65> alors c'est bon?
<Sakura> snif, non
<dmh65> lol
<dmh65> what happened
<Sakura> nothing
<Sakura> same old, same old
<dmh65> low graphics still?
<sakura_> yes
<dmh65> just restore one of the backup files
<dmh65> its annoying heh
<dmh65> has the laptop had its good rez with any other distros?
<Sakura> it's the first distro I'm trying
<favro> Sakura: can you paste the xorg.conf that was closest to working?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sakura> some time ago I installed kubuntu with wubi but I was unable to configure my belkin wireless card so I uninstalled it
<sakura_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52847/
<dmh65> I would take a look here also for a_driver.so    /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<sakura_> there's an s3_drv.so and savage_drv.so
<dmh65> not sure if you can look at them
<sakura_> there's no recommended application to open it with
<dmh65> your driver is down as vesa
<favro> Sakura: try this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/52849/
<sakura_> vesa?
<dmh65> you need to put your device in there I would think
<favro> yep
<dmh65> vesa is giving you a basic 800+600
<favro> via is a hemaroid to linux
<dmh65> lol
<sakura_> i see
<favro> you haven't been setting the default depth
<maxamillion> actually favro is mistaken, VIA is the most linux supportive hardware manufacturer in existence at the moment
<dmh65> also, your spanish, that might be a factor :)
<sakura_> ¬¬'
<favro> not from this end but I would be more than happy to be wrong
<maxamillion> VIA's Chrome chipsets have the best kernel framebuffer support of any chipset purely because the company wrote the drivers, open sourced them and sent them upstream to the kernel
<favro> and the non chrome chipstes/
<sakura_> so... do I change it or I leave it as it is?
<dmh65> sakura, where it says driver, it needs to be your device name and not visa
<maxamillion> oh yeah ... then you're screwed :/
<dmh65> all should be ok then
<maxamillion> ok, so VIA loves *and* hates linux
<maxamillion> o.O;
<maxamillion> >.>
 * maxamillion wonders off
<dmh65> but whats the correct device name?
<dmh65> S3
<dmh65> Savage
<dmh65> ??
<favro> maxamillion: there's wonder and wander :)
<maxamillion> favro: i'll do both then ;)
<sakura_> S3 Supersavage IX/C SDR
<dmh65> looks a bit big
<favro> hehe I didn't know about the chrome support - thanks for that :)
<favro> maxamillion: ^^
<favro> I have a certain bias
<dmh65> driver is "savage"
<sakura_> O_o
<dmh65> Identifier "S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR"
<dmh65>         Driver "savage"
<favro> vesa should support 1024x768 for any chip
<favro> *should*
<dmh65> this is sakuras laptop dont forget :)
<favro> hehe
<favro> hence the **
<dmh65> I have to take my dog for a walk soon so I hope it works for him this time
<Sakura> her, please :p
<dmh65> ah
<dmh65> haha
<dmh65> the penny drops
<dmh65> dont tell me you drive as well ;)
<sakura_> hehe
<favro> xorg doesn't respect sex or orientation
<sakura_> ok saved, wish me luck
<favro> luck
<dmh65> go for it
<dmh65> blackscreen of death maybe?
<Sakura> ok i'm seriously thinking i'll embrace 800x600 heaven
<Sakura> fortunately, no black screen so far
<dmh65> try a different rez in settings now
<favro> Sakura: maybe try the vesa driven xorg.conf I pasted?
 * dmh65 is an optimistic soul
<Sakura> i did
<favro> optimism ftw
<Sakura> but the driver shown in the config window is still vesa
<dmh65> its not saving
<Sakura> i made sure i saved it
<favro> it should be with that xorg.conf...
<jals> could changing keyboards cause xfce to fail to start?
<Sakura> i closed it and opened it again and it was saved
<dmh65> that last one with the device name and identifier shoild have sorted it in my opinion
<favro> the one I pasted
<dmh65> *should
<favro> listen to dmh65
<sakura_> that's the one I used
<favro> as an exersize what does  lspci | grep VGA return - I might have missed it if it was reported earlier
<sakura_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05)
<sakura_> now when I tried again to change the driver on preferences, this was shown on terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/52858/
<sakura_> it's the same if I click 'ok' or 'test'
<favro> lots in google for that card
<sakura_> but even after hitting ok, my choice isn't savd
<sakura_> saved*
<dmh65> ok?
<dmh65> you should be in a terminal
<sakura_> on the screen and graphics preferences window
<dmh65> as root
<dmh65> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dmh65> then edit it and save
<favro> is it an BM T23 Thinkpad.?
<sakura_> I am, I was trying again with sudo displaycongif-gtk
<dmh65> keep at it, worse thing you can do is give up
<dmh65> doogy walky time
<sakura_> ok
<dmh65> *doggy
<sakura_> it's a toshiba satellite
<favro> k
<sakura_> ok thank you for your time dmh
<dmh65> np, brb
<dmh65> you just need to tell xorg the device and identifier I reckon
<sakura_> maybe i'll try installing kubuntu just to make sure... but i guess the resolution was alright because it was 'inside' windows, installed with wubi
<dmh65> I would install Ubuntu
<sakura_> is there a performance difference? I went for xubuntu because it's a pentium IV 1,7 mhz 256 ram
<nnull> how come xubuntu comes by default with support for gnome apps enabled?
<nnull> doesnt that kinda stop the point of using xfce?
<favro> it doesn't matter which *buntu - they use the same base
<cody-somerville> nnull, no
<favro> Section "Device"
<favro> Identifier "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV TV"
<favro> Driver "savage" is that something that's been tried?
<cody-somerville> nnull, And besides, what is a "gnome application" anyhow?
<sakura_> yes
<nnull> cody-somerville¬ i was about to ask you that heh
<nnull> im guessing transmission uses gnome, but i never use that, does firefox?
<nnull> ? :x
<cody-somerville> what is "gnome"?
<cody-somerville> Like, how do you make that distinction?
<sakura_> favro, what's the meaning of 'list index out of range'? in my last pastebin
<nnull> i think of it as like a window manager i guess, but i dont really know
<jals> xfce still crashing to kdm :(
<nnull> cody-somerville¬ what is your disitinction of it? :D
<sakura_> this is my current xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/52862/
<nnull> ..
<favro> Sakura: you have diff listing for the device in the device section and the screen section - Identifier	"Configured Video Device" - Device		"S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR"
<sakura_> oh, ok. changed.
<favro> Sakura: computers are dumb - they'll do what you tell them - tell them conflicting stuff and they throw their hands in the air and give up
 * nnull keeps chasing his wild riddle talking goose
<sakura_> hehe me being a complete n00b doesn't help at all
<sakura_> ok I'll see if it works now
<nnull> so do i need gnome support enabled or not?
<nnull> im guessing it do seeing its xubuntu and not xbuntu
<nnull> i*
<favro> I use gnome support as opposed to kde 'cause kde is not on my system - neither is gnome but it is closest - qt vs gtk
<nnull> favro¬ why do you need either gnome or kde support? to run apps?
<nnull> thats what im trying to understand
<nnull> like without one of those 2 you'd only be able to use xfce apps?
<sakura_> no changes.
<cody-somerville> nnull, for gnome stuff, it would just take longer for the gnome applications to start
<cody-somerville> nnull, as for kde stuff, not so resilient - apps may fail to launch
<nnull> cody-somerville¬ ahh ok, for this machine i only really use FireFox and xfce-terminal and am just wondering if i even need to enable it
<nnull> as its a very low end machine
<nnull> well keep it enabled rather
<cody-somerville> you can disable it and see if you notice a difference
<cody-somerville> Login will be faster for sure
<favro> nnull: in the settings manager there is only an option to choose between the two - no option for none
<sakura_> I don't know if it's got anything to do with this but whenever I try displayconfig, the changes I make won't be saved
<nnull> not to mention there are a handful of KDE apps i would like to run but am afriad that having both KDE and GNOME support will make it very slow
<pod_> hey folks, testing alpha 6 here, upgraded a few packages with synaptic, now mouse takes 3 scrolls to go right side of screen to left. what controls mouse resolution?
<charlie-tca> sakura_: try making the changes and don't run displayconfig
<nnull> favro, but what differences would i notice by selecting KDE instead of gnome? If i wanted to use transmission it would just load slower?
<nnull> and is firefox a gnome app?
<cody-somerville> nnull, what is a "gnome app"? lol
<nnull> lol you wont tell me! :P
<nnull> something that uses gnome, so it doesnt start slow?
<cody-somerville> Thats because I don't have an answer
<nnull> something = a program
<nnull> :x
<sakura_> charlie: ok I won't, but I think it's strange I can't save any changes made on this window
<favro> nnull: I wouldn't know - if you use some kde apps use that as the option - I just choose gnome support 'cause xfce is gtk based
<charlie-tca> pod_: check the settings in Applications -> Settings -> mouse preferences
<favro> nnull: and I should add that gnome is gtk based
<pod_> charlie-tca:I did, no joy
<nnull> what is gtk heh
<favro> !info gtk
<ubottu> Package gtk does not exist in hardy
<favro> hehe
<nnull> har
<charlie-tca> sakura_: I normally have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually, and if I run the command
<charlie-tca> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after saving the file, the settings all disappear
<favro> nnull: gtk is how the graphics stuff is made - kde uses qt for that
<nnull> ahh..
<sakura_> I didn't use that command
<nnull> so it would prolly cry then huh
<sakura_> i meant sudo displayconfig-gtk
<favro> vesa *should* give 1024x768 res
<charlie-tca> That erases my settings too
<sakura_> not in my case
<sakura_> my xorg.conf is not affected by displayconfig
<sakura_> maybe that's part of the problem...?
<sakura_> everything I've done on xorg.conf returned zero changes. Except the xorg.conf file, that is
<favro> Sakura: if you don't select a diff setting in displayconfig it won't write to xorg.conf
<sakura_> that's what I'm trying to say
<sakura_> whatever settings I select on displayconfig, they won't be saved
<nnull> cody-somerville¬ so do you think i should use KDE on startup if im going to be using some KDE apps or?
<favro> so choose a diff monitor - one that suits your comp
<favro> !tab | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nnull> thanks for the heads up favro
<charlie-tca> That's what I'm talking about. That's why I have to edit xorg.conf by hand, save it, then not use displayconfig
<favro> k
<nnull> lol
<cody-somerville> nnull, if you have to use KDE apps, I'd say go for it
<nnull> well ill monitor how it goes anyway
<favro> I thought transmission was gtk...
<nnull> unless transmission has a .conf file somewhere i havent found yet i wouldnt touch it with a 10 foot pole regardless
<nnull> not that ive looked for one heh
<cody-somerville> favro, it is
<favro> so kde isn't needed for it
<nnull> nar not for transmission
<nnull> im sure its not kde
<favro> was that the issue nnull ?
<nnull> cody-somerville¬ is running KDE apps on xubuntu going to effect performance do you think?
<cody-somerville> yes
<nnull> grrr
<favro> and alot of added disk space used for dependencies
<nnull> epic grr!
<nnull> cant afford that
<favro> what there is in kde there is in gtk mostly
<sakura_> wee :)
<nnull> theres no compitition in opensource, its like they make a nice specific program in KDE and nothing gets made on the otherside to challenge it :s
<nnull> what is firefox gtk?
<cody-somerville> who knows
<nnull> favro¬ the mostly fails in specific cases :s
<sakura_> my monitor wasn't listed so I had it as generic, but then I started trying out several toshiba monitors and rebooting with each one
<favro> I've not found one - can you tell me about some of them?
<sakura_> finally, I found it
<favro> Sakura: did you have a win?
<sakura_> windows?
<sakura_> win?
<favro> win = success
<sakura_> YEAH!!!
<favro> hehe well done Sakura
<knome> sakura_, you might tell which monitor you have and which one worked with you
<knome> so others could benefit from your testing
<nnull> cody-somerville¬ #ubuntu knows, its gtk and they are writting a qt one atm
<cody-somerville> gtk is the easy answer :(
<sakura_> last time I tried with toshiba monitors it didn't work, probably because the xorg wasn't adjusted
<sakura_> dp566m, equium 15-inch monitor
<sakura_> thank you very much guys
<sakura_> specially favro and dmh65
<favro> dmh did the hard work
<favro> but you are more then welcome :)
<sakura_> :)
<jals> ok someone's gotta help me with this, xubuntu just keeps crashing back to kdm
<cody-somerville> ~/.xsession-errors
<favro> ctrl+h to see hidden files
<jals> the errors seem to be kde related
<favro> missing libs?
<jals> doesn't seem like it
<jals> maybe i need to try xfce again to get those errors
<favro> can you paste the errors?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52882/
<jals> i'm in kde now btw cos as i say xfce won't load
<jals> i did try using failsafe and loading xfce4 that way, would the errors i got there be any use?
<jals> it was something to do with ICE I/O
<favro> jals: it seems that is kde4 based  - try in #kubuntu-kde4 - if you have no luck ping me here
<jals> you think kde4 could be preventing xfce loading?
<jals> i'm gonna try loading xfce again, see if xsession-errors changes at all
<jals> brb
<favro> all the errors are from kde4
<favro> and he's gone...
<jals> ok started xfce4-session through failsafe
<jals> here's what the terminal shows - http://paste.ubuntu.com/52887/
<favro> I think you need to sort out kde4 first - is it 4.1.1?
<jals> no i'm using 3.5
<jals> so you think fixing kde might fix xfce?
<favro> trying to create local folder /home/john/.kde4/share: Permission denied - makes me wonder
<favro> are there .xsession errors now?
<jals> no actually
<TheSheep1> sudo chown -R john.john ~john
<jals> TheSheep1: think it's a permissions issue?
<TheSheep1> jals: may be
<jals> i did wonder
<jals> everything in there's meant to be owned by me anyway right? so i guess it can't hurt to do that
<TheSheep1> yes
<jals> ok i'll give it a go
<favro> hello TheSheep1
<TheSheep1> hi favro
<jals> ok brb again
<jals> not a permissions issue :(
<favro> what does ls -l return from terminal?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jals> in home directory?
<jals> everything looks to have right permissions
<jals> all john john
<frenzy42> hello, i'm trying to download the newest version of the gimp but the apt-get command says i have the latest version, how can i update the respository to see a new version is avaliable
<jals> do you think installing xubuntu-desktop might fix it?
<frenzy42> does anyone have an answer to my question?
<jals> ok googling turned up possibilities
<favro> frenzy42: you have the latest ubuntu package for it - that might not be the latest gimp package - you might find a newer version but it prob will have dpendencies issues
<jals> brb
<magnetron> hi! i am running ubuntu 8.04 with the xubuntu-desktop package. when i am in xfce, i have no sound in some apps (like rhythmbox and totem). i tried to "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart", but no response or success at all. how do i get sound in these applications?
<frenzy42> http://www.gimp.org/downloads/
<frenzy42> well when is the repository going to be updated?
<magnetron> frenzy42, the packages are updated every time a new version of ubuntu is released, that is every 6 months. the next version, 8.10, will be released in a month
<frenzy42> so the packages are not updated inbetween?
<favro> frenzy42: what is missing from the gimp you have now that you think a newer version will have - it works for me but how I use it is less then cutting edge?
<magnetron> frenzy42, the ubuntu approach to stability is to take a snapshot of the current version every 6 months, then tweak them and test them to remove any interoperability problems. updating "inbetween" would require endless testing, which isn't feasible
<frenzy42> ok, nothing is missing i just wanted to be updated if possible
<magnetron> ubottu, latest
<ubottu> Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<frenzy42> i just had this problem with pidgin because i was trying to set up a silc server and i had to manually install the newest version for it to work.
<frenzy42> well thanks anyway
<jals> no joy
<zoredache> is that a question, or ?
<jals> a statement
<jals> xfce is still crashing
<favro> jals: how are you using xubuntu if you didn't have xubuntu-desktop? - it's hard to see from here
<jals> i installed kubuntu, then i installed xfce4
<jals> i'm not sure if that means i'm using xubuntu of not, but i asked in #xfce and they told me to come here
<zoredache> if you are running ubuntu with xfce, this is probably the place...
<favro> just installing xfce means you missed the .desktop files which are are so important
<favro> afaik
<jals> the thing is it worked fine up until this morning
<jals> been using it about a week
<zoredache> what did you change last night?
<jals> i don't know, i can't recall changing anything, the only thing i've done this morning is plug in a new usb keyboard, was using ps/2 before
<jals> i already tried switching back just in case that was it
<zoredache> hrm...  perhaps you should stop kdm/gdm, then run startxfce4 from a terminal?  Perhaps if/when it crashes it will give you some useful errors at the console?
<jals> i'm already getting errors when i run it through the failsafe terminal on kdm
<jals> but i could try that too
<favro> ctrl+alt+F2 then sudo /etc/init,d/kdm stop then startxfce4
<favro> s/,/.
<favro> *s/,/./
<jals> ok
<favro> luck
<jals> ok the error i got was the same as when i start in failsafe like i have done now
<jals> i wonder if there's something wrong with the panel
<jals> mmaybe i can try completely removing xfce and all its settings
<favro> why the panel?
<zoredache> can you pastbin the error?
<jals> yeah
<jals> hold on
<jals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52902/
<jals> the last 3 lines are when i opened konversation
<jals> but i included them just in case
<ron_o> using soundconveter to go from *.ape to *.ogg, is a problem. It keeps saying it converted it in 1 minute 55 seconds and I can see a jump in my cpu, but there's no fie anywhere to be found. (sorry, didn't know where else to ask this. maybe offtopic)
<knome> offtopis is my middle name
 * knome hides
<ron_o> :)
<zoredache> jals: I am not sure what it does, but there are a couple suggestsions on google that suggest deleting the '.ICEauthority' file in your home directory when you get the I/O error you are getting...
<zoredache> Since the problem just started, I suspect I would also try deleting your cache sessions 'rm .cache/sessions/*'
<jals> ok brb
<magnetron> hi! i am running ubuntu 8.04 with the xubuntu-desktop package. when i am in xfce, i have no sound in some apps (like rhythmbox and totem). i tried to "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart", but no response or success at all. how do i get sound in these applications?
<zoredache> when you say you have no sound in 'some' apps.  Does sound work in other apps?
<jals> zoredache: i actually had some issues with .ICEauthority because i stupidly tried to run amarok as root and it broke a bunch of stuff
<jals> i did delete it and it fixed those issues
<jals> but i'll try removing the cache
<magnetron> zoredache, yes, i have working sound in vlc and firefox/flash
<jals> i think i'll also post those errors on the ubuntu boards
<jals> brb
<jals> zoredache: that worked!
<zoredache> hrm...  So I wonder what was broke...  Cause i was just randomly guessing at things
<jals> who knows
<jals> i should think about ditching kde properly, i like how fast xfce is
<jals> anyway thanks for your help
<jals> and favro
<jals> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<jals> if i want to trash kde but keep a few apps like amarok, can i just use the above commands but remove the specific apps from the list or is it going to remove core files they need?
<zoredache> worst case would be that you simply need to reinstall your apps... it shouldn't break anything, wreck data
<jals> ah good, that's the main issue
<jals> i'm pretty sure amarok is the only one, maybe digikam too
<zoredache> it may be that simply removing amarok from the list will still result in amarock being removed when using those commands.  Since those commands would possibly get rid of some of the libraries that amarock depends on.  Without taking some time to really look at the command line it is hard to be certain.  It is simple to fix if it gets removed.  Just apt-get install it again
<jals> yeah, it's the data i'm most worried about
<jals> as long as my .kde/share/apps/amarok file doesn't get trashed it's ok
<zoredache> of course if you are every in doubt, you can always remove the doubt by simply making a backup...
<jals> true
<jals> of course, what i should just do is backup .kde, run the command with everything, then just reinstall the apps i need
<ubuntuuser420> ubuntu is way too crowded and I need a little help with my wireless situation
<jals> it is crowded, but if your problem is ubuntu related might get more lucky in there
<jals> not that i know about this stuff
<ubuntuuser420> :P
<ubuntuuser420> I need to find out what the saved password for my wireless network is
<jals> ah
<ubuntuuser420> and I don't know exactly what program or whatever manages that
<jals> googled i assume?
<ubuntuuser420> or how to retreive it
<ubuntuuser420> yeah
<jals> no idea i'm afraid, i'm a n00b
<ubuntuuser420> I only get airsniffer and aircrack stuff for windows
<zoredache> install seahorse, and run it...
<ubuntuuser420> seahorse eh?
<ubuntuuser420> what does that do?
<zoredache> it is primarily built to be a GnuPG front end... but it hooks into gnome-keyring and lits passwords there
<ubuntuuser420> whoa, apperently I already have it, one moment (danke)
<magnetron> ubuntuuser420, getting support in IRC generally works like this (unlike IM): you ask a complete question on one line, providing all the details related to the problem. include a description of what you did. do this in the right channel and someone should be able to answer, in a while.
<magnetron> bah!
<magnetron> missed him
<zoredache> and answers have to provided quickly so you get the drive-by questioners... :p
<jals> thing is in channels that are busy unless someone notices your question quickly it gets lost
<magnetron> hi! i am running ubuntu 8.04 with the xubuntu-desktop package. when i am in xfce, i have no sound in some apps (like rhythmbox and totem). however it works in vlc and firefox/flash. i tried to "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart", but no response or success at all. how do i get sound in these applications?
<cody-somerville> We don't use pulseaudio in Xubuntu
<magnetron> cody-somerville, ok, but i have it installed. yet i don't get any sound in totem or rhythmbox.
<magnetron> cody-somerville, isn't pulseaudio automatically started at boot, no matter what desktop environment i am running? if not, how can i make xfce start pulseaudio?
<magnetron> ok, the top-10 results at google are ubuntuforums posts with the exact same question. many of them have som kind of link to other threads with the same quesion, still not providing any answer though. i guess my question is how to run pulseaudio and xfce at the same time
<dmh65> Sakura: did you sort your resolution problem afterwards?
<cody-somerville> magnetron, it would just work
<charlie-tca> Anyone have issues with partitioning an empty drive?
<charlie-tca> Using daily-live CD, an empty 40 GB won't partition from the desktop install
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, it won't partition?
<cody-somerville> do you get an error?
<charlie-tca> Nope. The spinner came on for 25 minutes, then I forced a shutdown
<cody-somerville> (you should know to be more verbose :P)
<charlie-tca> Sorry. No errors, When I tried to quit the install, I got a verification, but could
<charlie-tca> only hit cancel.
<charlie-tca> I went to Alt-F2, and ran ps -A | more, and nothing was running?
<charlie-tca> I finally used sudo shutdown -r now to restart the system. Partition editor verifies the partition does not exist
<charlie-tca> This error is on a PII, 400Mhz, 256MB Ram.
<flyback> what do you mean
<flyback> it won't partition
<flyback> did you do a dmesg
<flyback> see if the disk is canucked
<charlie-tca> I deleted all partitions on the disk, then attempted to install using the intrepid-daily-live-CD from 2008-09-30
<flyback> dban it :P
<charlie-tca> The install stopped at step 4 of 7, disk partitioning. It hung ffor 25 minutes
<flyback> disk light stay on?
<charlie-tca> No, I did not do a dmesg, but I will run it again and get one. I wanted to know if this is a known issue?
<flyback> well if the disk is going bad yeah
<flyback> actually don't bother
<flyback> is it still booted in some kinda os?
<flyback> or can you bootup a rescue cd
<charlie-tca> It's booted to the live cd
<flyback> do smartctl -a /dev/hda
<flyback> might be sda
<flyback> see what the reallocations raw count is, the pending reallocations, and any uncorrectables noted in error logs
<charlie-tca> Going to be a few minutes; it's installing exim-4 as a requirement for smartctl
<charlie-tca> flyback: I don't show anything on reallocations raw count, pending reallocations or uncorrectables
<flyback> no errors logged either?
<charlie-tca> I rebooted to get out of the installation
<charlie-tca> I am able to partition the drive if I don't start the installation.
<flyback> weird
<charlie-tca> I'm still searching the bug reports. Maybe I'll find one; otherwise, I'll file one.
<R1cochet> i just got a new moble net card and cant seem to get it recognized in xubuntu
<R1cochet> how can i get it to work?
<cody-somerville> You probably need to wait for Xubuntu 8.10 to do it easily
<R1cochet> serious?
<R1cochet> then is there a way the hard?
 * flyback keeps a hair dryer on hot full blast on his face just to numb the tension headache, ugh
<Jammet> Hello there. =)
<Jammet> I'd like to install a more recent version of Pidgin and other apps than I can get via xubuntus software add/remove package manager. How do I do that?
<zoredache> there are several methods, none of them great...
<Jammet> So there's nothing like a repository that carries more recent versions of mainstream apps?
<zoredache> you could, try and find a repository/ppa that has backported the package, you could get the source, and backport yourself, you could try and run development system as your desktop, you could uninstall and compile manually
<zoredache> Jammet: nothing official, no
<Jammet> The thing is, pidgin 2.4.1 - which is installed - is really acting up. Yahoo gets disconnected all the time, and ICQ cannot send offline messages any longer. It's got to get some update.
<jals> yeah i get a lot of yahoo disconnects
<Jammet> Whoever manages that package ought to update it.
<jals> what about if you check proposed versions in the repository manager
<Jammet> I can? How?
<zoredache> Jammet: the probably have, but for intrepid
<Jammet> Sorry, I don't know about intrepid...
<Jammet> Not even what it is.
<jals> the latest version of ubuntu
<zoredache> Intrepid is the next release of *ubuntu
<jals> out end of this month
<Jammet> I thought there was some way to upgrade rather seamlessy. Am I mistaken about that?
<Jammet> Damn. So I guess I'll have to go Slackware-style and do configure make make install for everything I want updated from here on?
<zoredache> release upgrades are pretty easy yes.  I don't know that I would try upgrading yet on your main desktop though
<jals> what pidgin version do you have Jammet?
<zoredache> you could just be patient....
<Jammet> 2.4.1 - this is what xubuntu installed by default.
<Jammet> Patience isn't one of my high points ;). Oh well.
<jals> me either
<Jammet> Pidgin is already at 2.5.x, this is quite a number up.
<zoredache> instad of use make/make install you could learn how to use apt-source to download the source package, and then rebuild with dpkgkg
<Jammet> Yeah I could do that. But then the magic of simplicity and ease of use is all but gone. I could've used Gentoo for such an accomplishment.
<zoredache> do you actually know for a fact that the new version is supposed to fix something?
<Jammet> I do not know that for a fact. It's an assumption.
<jals> shouldn't xubuntu be updating anyway
<zoredache> ubuntu has a six month release cycle...
<R1cochet> is there a way to get mobile card recognized and running in xubuntu?
<Jammet> This is basically my fourth month, I'm a fresh Ubuntu user and migrated from Gentoo. Whereas everything in Gentoo is update hell (update or die), Ubuntu seems to go rather slow, it's the exact opposite. At least in this Pidgin situation where the update would really be useful, I am certain of it.
<zoredache> Ubuntu isn't that slow...  You should try Debian with its 3-4 year release cycle
<Jammet> You have a point there.
<Jammet> It's just that - at the point where a program cannot function as it should anymore, because of protocol changes serverside or whatever, whenever an update would seem to be a mandatory if not sensible option, and it's just plain unavailable, I have to find another way. Right now I'm way too lazy to go back to Gentoo but it's a temptation.
<Jammet> Back in "that" seat, I would have my fill of recent Pidgin. However, along with a gazillion of other updates I don't want.
<zoredache> I still don't know that I agree with original assumption that the newer version is any better...
<Jammet> Newer is not always better, but you know what? This has reached a point where it could barely get worse.
<Jammet> This is a win/win situation.
<zoredache> do you use any pidgin plugins?
<Jammet> Some. OTR mostly.
<zoredache> you realize that you if you where to take the recomple method you are going to have to get the source for each plugin and recompile each?
<Jammet> Oh, I do. Believe me, I've had five years of that with Gentoo.
<Jammet> Even if it did all of that automatically, downloading sources, solving dependencies by compiling them in the right order again and again.
<jals> shouldn't ubuntu be updating to the latest versions of things each release cycle though
<jals> presumably these updates contain bug fixes and what not
<zoredache> jals: generally they upgrade to the latest stable release of packages... there are exceptions
<Jammet> How can I update the Hardy xubuntu I have, if that new release cycle gets out? Will it do this via the update manager? Or will I have to download and install a DVD image from scratch?
<cody-somerville> Jammet, You'll probably have to run a command once the release is out
<cody-somerville> Otherwise you'll have to wait until the next LTS before it'll say there is a new release out :]
<Jammet> Sounds like it's a simple process.
<Jammet> What's a LTS? :)
<zoredache> long-term-support.
<zoredache> dapper, and hardy are supposed to be supported with security updates for 5 years
 * Jammet nods.
<zoredache> you would probably choose to use only lts releases if you where running mission critical servers and you need the paid-support
<Jammet> It's a desktop - nothing critical.
<zoredache> oh, there is one other option I forgot to mention... I have no idea if it would work for pidgin, I don't know if the dependancies have changed...  It is possible with apt to point at multiple releases.  It is kinda tricky though, and can make a big mess during a release upgrade
<zoredache> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jammet> (sorry phone)
#xubuntu 2008-10-02
 * flyback gives in to the headache and goes to bed
<tim> I can't mount a usb drive that works on another linux machine
<favro> are ther errors returned?
<tim> not from fdisk
<tim> but dmesg gives:
<tim> usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<tim> after a bit
<favro> hmmm if you use the -v option with mount what does it return?
<tim> mount what? theres only sda* and sdb* the internal drives
<favro> the usb drive isn't listed in fdisk at all?
<tim> nope
<favro> tried it in a diff usb port?
<tim> yep
<favro> if it works on another comp it prob is your h/ware
<tim> but I have lots of other thumb drives and sd cards that work
<nclife> hey. I have this keyboard configuration problem, I have another keyboard layout and would like to change it. How can I do that?
<favro> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<nclife> thankyou
<nclife> what
<nclife> 's a good cl text editor
<nclife> I don't remembe any
<nclife> ah, nano was one
<nclife> sweet, it worked.
<Odd-rationale> nclife: a more powerfull text editor is vim
<nclife> yeah, that's the one I knew how to use
<nclife> thanks
<phayz> is there much difference between a minimal ubuntu install, to which xfce4 is added, and xubuntu?  in terms of how things work?
<phayz> i've taken the first option but am finding that a few things don't see to work as they should
<Odd-rationale> phayz: did you install xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop?
<phayz> Odd-rationale: i installed xfce4, not xubuntu-desktop, because i wanted to be able to choose my own apps individually
<Odd-rationale> phayz: ok. what doesn't work?
<phayz> for example, i find that the services manager doesn't work - the unlock button is grayed/greyed out
<Odd-rationale> phayz: what service manager?
<cody-somerville> phayz, You need to install policykit
<phayz> Odd-rationale: dang! i can't remember its name right now
<phayz> cody-somerville: THE cody-somerville!  wow!
<Odd-rationale> yeah, i was thinking it was a polciykit issue...
<charlie-tca> cody-somerville: I could not duplicate the partitioning problem
<charlie-tca> Perhaps operator error was involved :(
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, Whats the date on the image you're testing btw?
<cody-somerville> phayz, what does that mean? :)
<charlie-tca> 2008-09-30
<phayz> how the heck did a services manager application come to be named "bum"!?  :P
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, can you help test the beta candidate?
<charlie-tca> Yes, where is it?
<phayz> cody-somerville: aren't you one of the lead developers of xubuntu? (possibly THE lead)
<Odd-rationale> xubuntu hug day is tomorrow? or has it already started for you?
<charlie-tca> Odd-rationale: xubuntu hug day is tomorrow
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, 10-01 is the candidate
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, so the current "current"
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: yeah, for me it is... i though that you might be in a different time zone...
<Odd-rationale> :P
<charlie-tca> Then I have the alternate, and will go get the live cd now and test both tonight
 * cody-somerville notes that the candidate needs to be tested *now* if we're going to release a beta :P
<phayz> what's the date of xubuntu hug day?
<Odd-rationale> i won't be able to help, unfortunately. as i have loads of studies to do...
<Odd-rationale> phayz: oct 2
<charlie-tca> I downloaded the alternate earlier, so I'll run it while downloading the live cd
<phayz> cool! that's today - local date in australia
<phayz> who am i supposed to hug?
 * cody-somerville notes that he is 4 minutes away from oct 2nd :)
<Odd-rationale> phayz: http://cody.zapto.org/?p=45
<phayz> 12:56 local time
<charlie-tca> phayz, the list is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081002
<charlie-tca> Get em while they are available!
<phayz> charlie-tca: thanks
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Today is Xubuntu Hug Day! Help test the 
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Get Support: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Today is Xubuntu Hug Day! Help test the beta
<phayz> "the lord giveth and the lord taketh away" (op status) :P
<cody-somerville> ;]
 * cody-somerville is burning beta live cd.
<phayz> ...and sending a copy to australia?
<cody-somerville> hehe
<phayz> is the xubuntu beta available on an ftp site somewhere?  (dang!  i can't type properly)
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ is the one we are testing for release
<phayz> is there a simple way of getting a wiki page nicely formatted for printing?
<cody-somerville> which wiki?
<phayz> the ubuntu one.  i'm reading a bugsquad page and want to read it on the train (in paper form)
<cody-somerville> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081002?action=print
<phayz> thanks!  that's exactly what i was looking for.  please don't tell me there's such a link on each page :(
 * charlie-tca charlie needs to get a second monitor
<phayz> is xubuntu likely to run acceptably on a laptop with only 32 mb memory?
<charlie-tca> phayz: I don't think so. I run it on an old PII 400MHz cpu with 256 mb Ram and it is slow
<charlie-tca> The install using the alternate takes me about 1 and 1/2 hours
<phayz> charlie-tca: thanks.  it runs win 98 and i'd hoped for an alternative
<charlie-tca> Maybe DSL? I think it will run on it
<charlie-tca> You could check their website at http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<phayz> charlie-tca: thanks.  i think i'll try a distro named "slitaz".  that goodness this is not my main pc :)
<phayz> *thank* goodness
<charlie-tca> np
<charlie-tca> cody-somerville: tested the Alternate-cd. We no longer have help. clicking on help on the
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Known issue :)
<charlie-tca> Also, quick search in synaptic Package Manager failed again.
<charlie-tca> Searched on gedit, nothing. Use Search button, 8 packages found
<charlie-tca> Other than that and network manager with static settings, looks good.
<charlie-tca> We do still have Midori in the menu.
<evilbug> hey.
<cody-somerville> Hi
<flyback> this is so fucking cool, I am downloading the data from my cell phone with a smashed display, inside a windows 2000 vm using drivers for a usb to serial cable that is attached to the linux host that the windows 2000 vm is running on
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu HUG DAY today! Let's see how many we can work.
<dmh65> can anyone get a google site?
<mirex> I can
<dmh65> hmmm, must be my end
<mirex> try downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<dmh65> :)
<mirex> really, its a good testing tool
<dmh65> yeah, thanks, it's just me :)
<dmh65> anything to do with google
<dmh65> bizzare
<dmh65> this is wierd, I cannot connect to anything google, linux or windows?
<dmh65> its like they have banned me :)
<dmh65> I know I complained about all the associated press stuff on my news page the other day but...
<dmh65> :)
<Myrtti> your dns has gone awry
<mirex> dmh65: contact your internet provider, he should check your dns
<mirex> or to test it: got to webpage 209.85.135.99 if it opens a google web for you
<Natenjo> hey guyes Ive installed konquoror and i want to make it to my default file manager...how do i do this??
<Natenjo> plz still answer the question from Natenjo^^ i just had to switch pc's
<mirex> dunno, but try googling.
<mirex> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<mirex> http://www.google.com/search?q=xubuntu+how+to+change+default+file+manager
<Natenjo> thx I'll have a look it it..i just googled i german and disnt find anything usefull :P
<verme> hi
<verme> any xubuntu user wants to be a beta tester?
<verme> thanks in advance ^^
<cody-somerville> \o/
<gabkdlly> I am planning to do some beta testing today, as soon as I get done backing up
<gabkdlly> we should have a link to isos in the subject
<verme> i refer to an application i'm developing...
<verme> it is an application that runs in ubuntu but do not runs in xubuntu
<mirex> what does the application do ?
<verme> ARAS
<verme> hum
<spaceninja> can xubuntu play flash without the use of ugly hacks?
<knome> spaceninja, ugly hacks?
<spaceninja> yes, clean code, no code bloat :)
<knome> eh...
<spaceninja> forgot to add x86_64
<knome> spaceninja, you can choose between (mozilla-plugin-)gnash (free) and flashplugin-nonfree (adobe)
<TheSheep> spaceninja: no, flash player is one big code bloat, it's closed source and written by adobe, so no help heree
<knome> TheSheep, there is gnash ;)
<TheSheep> knome: but doesn't play most of ugly hacks made by so clled web developers
<knome> sure, but plays something at least
<TheSheep> Teh Intarweb is infested with ugly hacks
<knome> TheSheep, + don't scorch *all* the web developers
<TheSheep> knome: why not?
<spaceninja> does xubuntu use ubuntu's repos'?
<knome> spaceninja, yes
<knome> TheSheep, because i, for example, am a web developer and i don't do ugly hacks
<spaceninja> do you use javascripts?
<knome> spaceninja, ajax, yes, obstrustive javascript, no
<knome> -t
<spaceninja> knome: heard of jquery?
<knome> spaceninja, nope
<spaceninja> I have, sounds good, but I haven't tried it
<knome> i try to avoid using ajax if i don't need to
<spaceninja> ok
<spaceninja> would you say that xubuntu has the least ammount of bloat compared with ubuntu and kubuntu?
<knome> yes
<spaceninja> cool
<spaceninja> I don't like bloat
<knome> who does?
 * knome looks around
<spaceninja> the people who doesn't care about it
<spaceninja> -the
<knome> or they have just started not to care about it, even they don't like it
<spaceninja> well no one likes bloat, but alot of people are just messy
<spaceninja> I don't like messy people, I hate being in their rooms
<spaceninja> :)
<spaceninja> order please!
<knome> i'd like a coke.
<spaceninja> :D
<spaceninja> it took me a while to figure out the joke
<knome> ha ;)
<spaceninja> hehe good one :)
<spaceninja> well, I'm off installing xubuntu
<spaceninja> lets examine the bloatiness of it
<spaceninja> bloatedness
<spaceninja> I assume that the bloat indicator test might be positive due to the ubuntu heritage
<tuna> spaceninja: mostly due to the memleaks in xfce4
<spaceninja> oh
<spaceninja> what's xubuntu intrepid ibex?
<TheSheep> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<spaceninja> oh
<spaceninja> I just read a review about some intrepid version, and it had orange and midori apps that aren't in the current release.
<TheSheep> spaceninja: they were in betas for testing
<TheSheep> spaceninja: but has been removed for release
<spaceninja> why?
<spaceninja> not stable enough?
<TheSheep> spaceninja: because those are beta apps
<TheSheep> spaceninja: yes
<spaceninja> ok
<spaceninja> does it take a long time to bootup xubuntu for the first time?
<spaceninja> how do I see the terminal output?
<spaceninja> great, errors :)
<charlie-tca> spaceninja: Depends on your hardware, but not longer than ubuntu
<spaceninja> The boot stopped and gave me a initramfs prompt
<spaceninja> it can't find my hdd device or something
<charlie-tca> Did it give any error messages?
<spaceninja> yes
<charlie-tca> what?
<spaceninja> I rebooted the computer, I have to stare into the bootup logo for 5 minutes before it produces the error output
<charlie-tca> Hit Escape when it says Grub, hilight the boot line, hit e to edit, remove quiet at the end of the line
<charlie-tca> That will give boot messages under the throbber for that boot
<spaceninja> check root-bootarg car /proc/cmdline or missing modules devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev  ALERT /dev/disk/by-uuid/blahlbah....a.sd.34..2.3.4.23.4.blah does not exist. Dropping to a Shell
<spaceninja> cat
<charlie-tca> bad installation, I think. did you have any errors during the installation?
<spaceninja> none
<spaceninja> well
<spaceninja> I have to try xubuntu another time, back to crux linux.
<charlie-tca> None? Did the cd pass the "Check cd for defects?"
<spaceninja> doesn't matter, I believe it's the /dev/by-uuid/
<spaceninja> I assume it's a debian bloat
<spaceninja> debian turned into a swamp, and ubuntu built a skyscraper on top of it. :)
<spaceninja> and soon it will collapse on its own weight
 * charlie-tca hoping not 
<spaceninja> the same thing is happening to vista
<spaceninja> oh well :)
<charlie-tca> Yes, but they have an awful lot of dead code
<spaceninja> what a great way to express it, dead code, I love it
<spaceninja> yes, too much dead code
<charlie-tca> yea, my wording may be wrong
<charlie-tca> but the meaning is the same :)
<spaceninja> But I want the code to be as small as possible
<spaceninja> little but powerful code
<charlie-tca> That won't happen in Vista
<TheSheep> spaceninja: ever tried archlinux?
<spaceninja> yes, but I think it's bloated
<TheSheep> ah
<spaceninja> I'm using crux now
<TheSheep> I guess there is no helping then :)
<spaceninja> arch is almost based on crux
<spaceninja> but I will get xubuntu installed
<TheSheep> spaceninja: you can't possibly expect less bloat from a distro that's supposed to work out of the box for mostly anyone :)
<spaceninja> I've used it for 1 year, and it's massivly bloated compared with crux
<spaceninja> :D
<spaceninja> when I become a millionare, I will build the perfect system
<spaceninja> and make it open source
<TheSheep> spaceninja: don't forget to go on a touristic trip into space first
<spaceninja> good idea :D
<spaceninja> but before I do that, I'll install xubuntu on my eepc
<amerigo> somebody can help me??
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amerigo> After i connect USB modem to kubuntu, PC is frozen.
<vinnl> amerigo, Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<amerigo> During shoutdown "Shutting Bluetooth Service" still remain several times and system is blocked
<amerigo> ummm
<amerigo> kubuntu
<vinnl> amerigo, then I suppose you're better off in #kubuntu :)
<amerigo> i ask but nobody answer
<vinnl> Well, you have more change of people knowing what to do with Kubuntu there than here
<vallhalla81> hi there i am building a vm to test xubuntu in could you tell me what is the kernel for the stable releseplease?
<TheSheep>  2.6.24-21-generic
<vallhalla81> thank you
<charlie-tca> I feel cheated. I'm showing  2.6.24-19-generic in Hardy, version 8.04.01.
<vallhalla81> ﻿charlie-tca when was your last update?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, couple of days.
<vallhalla81> odd then
 * TheSheep has the proposed repo enabled...
<charlie-tca> I'll just have to update
<TheSheep> so maybe it's not exactly stable
<TheSheep> but that's not really a version of kernel itslef :)
<charlie-tca> I don't understand it all. I'll keep quiet :)
<TheSheep> it's still kernel version 2.6.24
<TheSheep> the -21 is just a distro-specific version
<TheSheep> things like compiling options, init script and patches
<jals> can anyone think of a simple way to recursively open all the images in a directory and save them
<jals> i have some corrupted images which seem to get fixed when i open them in gimp and save them again
<TheSheep> jals: how do you tell that they are broken?
<jals> in gimp it says premature end to jpeg
<TheSheep> you could use convert command from ImageMagick, together with find
<jals> hmm yeah
<jals> so just convert it to itself?
<TheSheep> yeah, maybe with some optimizations, once you're at it :)
<jals> so something like this: find -name *.jpg -exec convert {} {}
<jals> ?
<TheSheep> you might need some \; or something
<TheSheep> can't remember, look at find's examples
<jals> yeah i saw that in some examples, didn't know what it did
<jals> so something like this: find -name *.jpg -exec convert {} {} \:
<jals> so something like this: find -name *.jpg -exec convert {} {} \;
<TheSheep> yeah, probably
<jals> i think that's gonna work baby
<JannoTT> I need help with my xubuntu(installed using wubi) anyways when booting up the kernel(i think) starts screaming that it cant configure my webcam(it does not work) and never stops. So i cant boot up
<JannoTT> And live-cd does not have that kinda problem
<JannoTT> phuck it. Uninstall for win
<nnull> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nnull> does xubuntu come with ssh server installed?
<nnull> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<charlie-tca> Yeah!! Beta release is out
<charlie-tca> nnull: it does not come with server installed; I think the ssh client is, though.
<nnull> ok thx
<nnull> im trying to vnc into my ssh server and im getting this: vncserver: Wrong type or access mode of /home/username/.vnc. -- do i need to have xfce running before i start vncserver or?
<TheSheep> nnull: I think it's talking about permissions of that file
<nnull> mmm any idea how id fix?
<TheSheep> it's pretty bad error message, as it doesn't say what "access mode" is correct, though :(
<nnull> :x
<TheSheep> nnull: try making it readable only to the user
<nnull> TheSheep¬ when i login to the VNC, i just get the terminal, and if i type startxfce4 it crashes
<nnull> or if i do it thru ssh it says user not authorized to run the x server
<TheSheep> :/
 * TheSheep has no idea
<zoredache> nnull: you trying to connect to an exising session?  Are you using x11vnc, or are you trying to setup a seperate session?
<nnull> zoredache¬ i start the session while logged in via SSH, then login to the VNC via vinigare..
<nnull> let me try again i thinkits wierd lol
<Odd-rationale> nnull: did you read !vnc ?
<nnull> yea
<nnull> what vnc server do you recomend for xubuntu
<cody-somerville> vino
<nnull> kkkk
<nnull> i apt-get vino but now its not there?
<nnull> terminal vino & alt+f2 vino does nothing
<vinnl> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-1 (hardy), package size 196 kB, installed size 2512 kB
<Odd-rationale> nnull: i think you start it with vino-prefereneces ...
<nnull> ah k ta
<nnull> is there anything else i need to run after running vino-preferences ? because i cant see it listening in netstat?
<nnull> or htop
<zabbadapp> what could be accessing my second HD and prevent it from ever spinning down? if I force it with hdparm -y it will stop, but spin up a couple of seconds later. It only has backup files and is rarely used. XFS and mounted with noatime.
<TheSheep> zabbadapp: you can use lsof to list all open files
<zabbadapp> TheSheep: ok ... but none is open in /mnt  :-(
<nnull> TheSheep¬ any idea why vino doesnt start after i do vino-prefs ?
<TheSheep> nnull: no, sorry, I have very little experience with vnc
<nnull> Odd-rationale¬ ??
<TheSheep> omg, gimp 2.6.0 released!
<vinnl> TheSheep, cool, eh? :)
<vinnl> (Actually, I find the new window handling quite annoying, but then again, I didn't convert it back to how it was)
<TheSheep> vinnl: you have no idea!
<TheSheep> vinnl: new window handling?
 * vinnl already awaits 2.8 ^.^
<vinnl> TheSheep, well, there's an image window always open and the other two are now given the "Utility Window" hint
<vinnl> Which means they're not shown in the taskbar and hover over the other window
<TheSheep> ah, I had it always like htis
<TheSheep> this
<vinnl> :)
<TheSheep> except for image window always open, of course
<nnull> if im ssh'ed into a machine how do i get files from it ?
<TheSheep> nuuse scp
<TheSheep> nnull: use scp
<nnull> ok
<nnull> not sftp?
<nnull> oh scp.. heh
<TheSheep> nnull: scp user@host:file user@host:file
<TheSheep> nnull: you can also use local paths there, of course
<nnull> TheSheep¬ keeps saying connection to port 22 refused
<nnull> im using a custom port, do i need to change something for scp? ifso where do you know?
<nnull> i tried specifing the port with scp -P
<nnull> no luck
<nnull> nevermind, sftp ftw.
<nnull> bbs
<verme> hi
<charlie-tca> hi verme
<verme> hello charlie-tca
<Genelyk> beta
<Genelyk> ?
<charlie-tca> Got a question?
<charlie-tca> Genelyk, beta is released
<charlie-tca> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/beta/
#xubuntu 2008-10-03
<Genelyk> source is void
<Genelyk> The requested URL /xubuntu/releases/intrepid/beta/xubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<Genelyk> T_T
<cody-somerville> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/beta/xubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> They are updating the server, maybe
<Zerothis> I'm trying to use a USB drive to install ubuntu on another computer with no CD drive. I used UNebootin, Ubuntu, 8.04_Live. I think I wrote to the previously blank drive correctly (it shows 21 files/folders including "syslinux.cfg") but the other computer does not find a bootable image on the USB drive (I disabled all boot options except USB, still doesn't find it).
<tonibuntu> guys, i'm trying to print a document ... when i do the print command, i get the normal window that asks how many copies, etc... the printer is showing as the default, and it is connected, on, and has paper and ink.
<gaurdro> Zerothis, you're computer prolly can't boot from a usb drive or you haven't written a boot sector to your drive.
<gaurdro> Zerothis, try method 2 here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ron_o> is it a good idea to always burn DAO? I do and have much better success with my burns, from data to iso's
<tonibuntu> i've deleted the printer as default, and tried to add it new again, and the printers model, Dell AIO Photo 924 appears like its being detected, but when it searches for drivers, doesn't show a driver specific to this
<favro> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tonibuntu> oh, my, theres alot of them
<tonibuntu> lemme look, thanks favro
<favro> np
<Zerothis> gaurdro: never mind, i managed to get my device to recognise a CD-R/W drive on my USB-IDE cable.
<tonibuntu> favro, on the hardware support page you sent me : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersDell  can you possibly look at it?  it is saying that the printer (Dell Photo AIO 924) is not supported and doesn't work on feisty, but i'm running hardy ... would you say that means we are still SOL with that printer?
<favro> some can use the lexmard drivers for that apparently
<favro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<favro> tonibuntu: ^^
<tonibuntu> sry, i'm here, lemme look
<tonibuntu> you mean lexmark, right?
<favro> yep - that post on the forum says dell's printers are rebranded lexmarks
<tonibuntu> favro, i'm looking at the long string of command line, should i copy/paste the whole thing into a terminal and then go back thru erasing the stuff to the right of the hash marks?
<favro> Obviously, exclude the comments to the right of the hash (#) marks, I include them only to explain the commands it says
<tonibuntu> favro, are you the author?
<favro> nope
<favro> try copying only the commands one at a time
<tonibuntu> favro, i'm thinking the author should have provided the command string in a separate box without the explanation
<favro> that would've made it easier :)
<favro> bbiab
<tonibuntu> normally, you could input the whole string and the terminal would handle them one by one right?
<tonibuntu> is there anyone who could help me with the process described on page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 ?  i'm not sure how to do the first step, which is downloading a specific driver (z600)
<tonibuntu> process definitely not working for me .... arrrrrrggggghhhhhh
<loonysalmon> ﻿Hi, I installed  xubuntu from alternate install cd.  Then i installed ati  proprietary driver from their website.  Then I did 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop' and now my graphics doesn't display right.  Is there some sort of way I can reconfigure it so that it works again?  It's saying low graphics mode.
<IronJan> hi guys. i today installed hardy heron with xfce on my desktop pc. on this install i could switch between my desktops by simply moving my mouse to the sides of the screen. is this possible with xfce4 on gutsy too? i tried some options but i cant get it working
<kaffer> trying to install nvidia driver on new install but i keep getting w: failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu....... 404 not found
<kaffer> ok to dl driver from nvidia site?
<kaffer> or is there another way to fix this porb
<kaffer> prob*
<charlie-tca> kaffer: You can download and install drivers from nvidia site. However, make sure you aren't mixing Xubuntu supplied
<kaffer> what do u mean by mixing?
<charlie-tca> and nVidia supplied drivers. You should find directions on nVidia's website
<kaffer> yea i see the directions there
<kaffer> so as long as i follow them i should be ok then?
<charlie-tca> ;To the best of my knowledge
<charlie-tca> You will still want to have the other issue working, but the servers are having problems today
<kaffer> ok ty
<charlie-tca> IronJan: Yes, it is possible in Gutsy, but I think you have to turn it on
<kaffer> could that be y synaptic doesnt bring up "ntfs-config" ?
<kaffer> see*
<charlie-tca> I don't know ntfs-config
<kaffer> gui for configuring ntfs drives
<charlie-tca> IronJan: try Applications - Settings - Window Manager - Advanced - Wrap workspaces...
<IronJan> charlie-tca: i tried (dont know exact english phrases, got german install) "change desktop .." "..when mouse pointer touches the side of the screen" and "..when a window is dragged out of view". but none of them is working.
<kaffer> *ntfs
<kaffer> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<charlie-tca> kaffer: that should not affect nvidia settings
<charlie-tca> tonibuntu: I'm sorry, I can't help you with that
<kaffer> sry that was another topic
<IronJan> charlie-tca: i tried your tipp, but it still isn't working :(
<charlie-tca> IronJan: It should be the last tab under Window Manager.
<kaffer> u said servers having probs, i was wondering iof that would have something to do w/ synaptic not seeing a package
<charlie-tca> Give me a minute, I'll go look on gutsy
<kaffer> hmm add/remove sees the package
<IronJan> charlie-tca: could you wait a minute? i'll boot my desktop pc. then i can tell you which options did get that function working under hardy
<charlie-tca> IronJan: I found it in the same place as in Hardy. Two lines and a slider.
<charlie-tca> Go ahead
<charlie-tca> kaffer: Yes, that's what I meant
<IronJan> charlie-tca: these options are activated, but dont work
<charlie-tca> sometimes you have to try a couple of times to get connected when they are busy.
<charlie-tca> IronJan: Perhaps then a bug report is in order. Although it probably won't be fixed since Intrepid comes out the end of October
<charlie-tca> kaffer: we released the intrepid beta cd's today, so things are pretty busy
<kaffer> ok cool
<kaffer> um tried to: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2.run
<kaffer> but i get sh: cant open ....... now
<IronJa1> charlie-tca: now it's working partly. i can switch desktops by moving the mouse to the right/left side, but not up/down
<IronJa1> (got 4virtual dekstops)
<charlie-tca> :)
 * charlie-tca glad it works
<IronJan> i would like to switch up and down too^^ switching in all 4 directions was the one thing, that fascinated me in hardy ;)
<charlie-tca> I don't know if gutsy could ever do switching up and down. What about upgrading to Hardy?
<kaffer> i get sh cant open file........
<kaffer> how can i fix this?
<IronJan> charlie-tca: i today got a new image of ubuntu hardy... then i sat some time on upgrading 150packages (my regular used programs wanted to be installed too). didnt like that very much. and this is my laptop for school and i dont have any cd-rs left to backup my stuff. i dont want to risk losing my data by upgrading ;)
<charlie-tca> I know that one. I can't say I blame you for not upgrading then.
<charlie-tca> kaffer: Is that to run a file?
<kaffer> trying to get this laptop for school use :)
<kaffer> yea
<charlie-tca> Try sh filename; otherwise the shebang is missing.
<kaffer> no .run at end?
<kaffer> and i just dled it to desktop
<kaffer> so shes there
<charlie-tca> What kind of file is this? what is the filename?
<charlie-tca> kaffer: what is the full file name?
<kaffer> i think it was the wrong file
<kaffer> dsry
<kaffer> sry*
<IronJan> oh. i know see that the versions of xfce are slightly different. gutsy got 4.4.1, hardy 4.4.2. could it be, that this function was added in 4.4.2?
<charlie-tca> no problem; I can't keep up either
<charlie-tca> IronJan: It's possible
<Genelyk> ibex 4.6:D
<IronJan> mmh gonna get some cd-rs from my brother.. then i'll go for hardy
<IronJan> thanks for help
<charlie-tca> You're welcome
<kaffer> bbs ty charlie
<charlie-tca> np :)
<Kaffer> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Zerothis> I have an install problem, my IDE hard drive is ntfs. When I use manual or guided, I get the error "the ext3 file system creation is partition #1 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) failed". Using ubuntu 8.04_Live CD. The CD and HD are on the same cable, due to only 1 IDE connector on the MB.
<Kaffer> how do i remove recent docs from places menu on panel?
<Kaffer> lol nvm
<Kaffer> got it sone
<Kaffer> gone*
<coil> i wish i knew how to troubleshoot this freezing problem
<coil> i leave for 10 mins and come back and my computer is frozen
<coil> it did this yesterday too
<PorkSoda> is there a way to configure synaptic to do a direct download of 8.04 upgrade
<charlie-tca> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PorkSoda> what does lts stand for
<charlie-tca> long term support
<charlie-tca> Normal releases are supported for 18 months, LTS is supported for 3 years
<PorkSoda> charlie-tca: let me tell would I am trying to do: I have Xubuntu 6.06 LTS what I want is 8.04 is that possible and if so how do I avoid 322 updates for the 6.06 version?
<charlie-tca> It is possible, but I don't know any way to avoid the updates. I did a fresh install and then moved the files in /home/charlie that I wanted
<charlie-tca> take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades about half way down;
<PorkSoda> well is there a way to get just critical security updates or just basically the necessities and cut the updates in half. Like for example I really don't need a new version of cupsys
<charlie-tca> Upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS
<PorkSoda> Be sure that you have all updates applied to your current version of Ubuntu before you upgrade.  What does that statement mean
<charlie-tca> It means make sure all the updates are current. In a terminal you can do "apt-get update" and then "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<charlie-tca> That checks for updates and applies them.
<PorkSoda> So I will still have to upgrade either way huh?
<PorkSoda> download the updates
<charlie-tca> I'm afraid so
<PorkSoda> ouch!
<Kaffer> so does that mean once new xubuntu comes out all i have to do is those 2 commands and im set?
<charlie-tca> No, check the upgrade page and see what the procedure is
<charlie-tca> Most of the time, we reference a page to read for upgrading
<Kaffer> ok will do ty
<PorkSoda> charlie are you from California?
<charlie-tca> Kaffer: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<charlie-tca> PorkSoda: no
<PorkSoda> oh ok just wondering what the ca was for well thanks for the info
<charlie-tca> It's tca for TeamCharliesAngels, my multiple sclerosis support team
<PorkSoda> oh ok gotcha now
<charlie-tca> Also teamcharliesangels.com, my website
<PorkSoda> ok cool I'll check it out
<charlie-tca> It's out of date, again.
<PorkSoda> out of date?
<PorkSoda> thanks again charlie
<charlie-tca> Yea, I don't do so good keeping it up
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<PorkSoda> see u all later
<charlie-tca> :)
<Chainsinthewall> my built in sound card on my Shuttle AK32V mother does not get along with linux at all. what, if anything, can i do about this
<travisbickkle86> anybody try the beta?
<ron_o> upgrading.. wish me luck....
<ron_o> didn't know I'd need 2GB of HDD space.
<telephone> hey, can anyone recommend an app that can convert mov->mp4?
<malek> Bonjour à tous
<malek> J'ai installer xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386 (cd d'installation) sous un vieux pc portable pentium 3 (700 GHz), 128mo ram, disc dur 20go. Je confirme que xubuntu est une des plus fiable et légers des distribution linux 2008 pour vieux pc ou neuf, Il tourne 4 fois plus vite que windows xp pro surtout avec un antivirus. Redonné un coups de jeune à vos vieux pc XUBUNTU 8.04.1 "choisir cd d'installation"
<malek> MERCI XUBUNTU
<loonysalmon> ﻿Hi, I installed  xubuntu from alternate install cd.  Then i installed ati  proprietary driver from their website.  Then I did 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop' and now my graphics doesn't display right.  Is there some sort of way I can reconfigure it so that it works again?  It's saying low graphics mode.
<favro> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<favro> loonysalmon: what does   lsmod | grep fglrx   return?
<jade> can someone help ?
<jade> am still confused about partitions
<mnemoc> hi, I'm using "Intrepid" Xubuntu but when I log in it "chooses" to use 1024x768 instead of the marked-as-preferred-in-xrandr 1280x800, any hint? in #ubuntu+1 they said it's a DE issue
<Myrtti> DE?
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> sorry, just woke up
<mnemoc> desktop environment, not germany :p
<mnemoc> configuration manager -> display, shows 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480 ... ignoring the "preffered" 1280x800
<mnemoc> doh, switching to 1024x768, accepting, and the back to "default" and logout solved the problem :)
<bassboi> BZZZ
<bassboi> IM ON CRACK
<jarnos> How do you call to landline or GSM by Linphone?
<Grey_Loki> Damn, i'm a day late for Xubuntu hug day :(
<jarnos> jarnos: I figured the way to call already.
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Get Support: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Xubuntu Hug Day Rocked! Keep Testing! :)
<cody-somerville> http://xubuntu.org/xubuntu-static/intrepid-countdown/index.html
<loonysalmon> ﻿Hi, I installed  xubuntu from alternate install cd.  Then i installed ati  proprietary driver from their website.  Then I did 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop' and now my graphics doesn't display right.  Is there some sort of way I can reconfigure it so that it works again?  It's saying low graphics mode.
<loonysalmon> ﻿favro: loonysalmon: what does   lsmod | grep fglrx   return?
<loonysalmon> nothing
<DarkTan> i seem to have lost my menu bar and desktop bar, any idea how to get it back?
<cody-somerville> loonysalmon, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<loonysalmon> cody-somerville: thanks, am doing it righ now
<cody-somerville> DarkTan, press alt+f2 and type xfce4-panel then hit enter
<cody-somerville> loonysalmon, you should use the restricted driver manager to install those drivers
<loonysalmon> use fb?
<DarkTan> aha! there it is, thanks cody-somerville
<loonysalmon> ahh, poop, i was closing out windows and accidentally closed out my dpkg-reconfigure terminal window
<loonysalmon> now it's complaining about some locked file in /var/cache
<loonysalmon> cody-somerville: got any suggestions for the locked file?
<favro> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<loonysalmon> ﻿sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<loonysalmon> middle click, fraggem daggem.  Love it and hate it :)
<loonysalmon> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable   no fix yet
<favro> if synaptic isn't open try a logout/in
<verme> hi
<Markopotamus> Hi peeps. Having a bit of a problem with xfce4 (think it is) right now... refuses to stay running
<Markopotamus> it starts if I use 'sudo startxfce4' but closing the terminal closes the app. So no menu bars
<knome> Markopotamus, are you talking about the panels or xfce4 now
<vinnl> Markopotamus, is it just the panels that are not there?
<vinnl> If so, press Alt+F2 and type "xfce4-panel"
<Markopotamus> erm... knome, vinnl :: I'm not entirely sure. The pannels certainly arent there though.
<vinnl> Markopotamus, and your wallpaper?
<Markopotamus> dfce4-panel
<Markopotamus> right
<Markopotamus> *x
<Markopotamus> oh yeah, that worked, thanks, vinnl
<vinnl> No problem :)
 * Markopotamus makes a note in case it happens again
<vinnl> It's too bad it happens this often :(
<Markopotamus> was confusing the fek out of me. Seemed very bizzare indeed.
<Markopotamus> Incdentally, is there a command to clear the temp folder?
<vinnl> "rm /tmp/*" I suppose
<vinnl> Markopotamus, but it should empty it every shutdown
<Markopotamus> oh right. Hmm. When I looked in the tmp folder there were a bunch of crossed folders that I couldn't do anything with - even open. Is that normal?
<vinnl> Yeah
<Markopotamus> vinnl: ah right. Ok, cheers.
<IronJan> ChanServ:
<IronJan> sry
<knome> IronJan, ?
<IronJan> i wanted to see if charlie_tec is online and used autocompletion.. but instead of backspace i hit return, sry
<knome> k
<zoredache> we will forgive you, this time.... :p
<knome> aight
<ron_> I tested my tar.gz archive. I need to know if it's safe to delete the old folder. The test came out pass.
<zoredache> sorry?
<venome> ﻿hi, i've got a decent problem: all the manuals to pulseaudio say I should add 'default-sample-channels = 6' to my /etc/pulse/daemon.conf ... but when I added it, then pulseaudio says that the newly added string is an unknown lvalue ... is there any other way?
<cody-somerville> are you even using pulseaudio?
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu doesn't by default
<venome> yep, I run it manually
<venome> it's strange but the configuration parser just does not accept the parameter, but I got it working by changing the alsa default device and the device pulseaudio uses ...
<slow-motion> hi
<knome> hello
<venome> hi, does anyone know how to create a custom boot screen splash?
<TheSheep> !usplash | venome
<ubottu> venome: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<thinkmassive> I'm experiencing a huge video performance hit after coming back from the screensaver sometimes, has anyone else witnessed this?
<thinkmassive> I first noticed it with Flash animations running at about 1 fps, and I couldn't determine the cause
<thinkmassive> a few minutes ago, I accidentally hit ctrl-alt-del, which sent me into screensaver, so I typed my password and when I got my session back it was extremely slow
<thinkmassive> when I restart X, everything is back to normal, but that's a pretty major inconvenience sometimes
<favro> does xscreensaver show in top?
<E17> Hi, are any screensaver components run in the background?
<thinkmassive> the screensaver process is not running after I get my desktop back
<thinkmassive> X is usually taking up a fair amount of CPU
<thinkmassive> E17, what do you mean?
<thinkmassive> I had electric sheep a while ago, but removed it because I couldn't get it to work and it would run in the background
<E17> I have noticed that there was sometimes Xlyap in the background... But probably  (don't remember) don't it hung, wasn't taking CPU.
<thinkmassive> I don't see Xlyap in ps
<thinkmassive> I'm using the binary nvidia driver, wonder if that's the culprit
<E17> xlyap is one of the screensavers, maybe you have something other running; have you checked in top for process most utilising the cpu?
<thinkmassive> it's weird because now the cpu and memory are at normal levels, but Flash still draws extremely slow
<thinkmassive> the entire screen refreshes at only a couple fps
<thinkmassive> restarting firefox doesn't help either
<E17> "the entire screen"? Mean the Firefox browser, or ALL the screen?
<favro> it's not a poor connection or busy site?
<thinkmassive> E17, that's a good question, it's definitely the entire firefox window but I'm going to try watching a video to check
<thinkmassive> favro, definitely not the site, it's all flash content and firefox window redraws in general
<favro> k
<thinkmassive> definitely just firefox
<thinkmassive> so it's either firefox or flash, hard to say
<favro> start it from terminal and look for errors maybe
<thinkmassive> thanks for the help debugging, I'm heading to happy hour
<favro> hehe
<E17> I had to restart X... :-(
<thinkmassive> ah, well I determined it's definitely either firefox or flash
<thinkmassive> I'm going to happy hour now, thanks for the help E17
<E17> Happy hour? WTF?
<favro> happy hour = cheep beer at the pub :)
<E17> :)
#xubuntu 2008-10-04
<rocka4him> Hey how do I access my USB drive from Xubuntu ?
<favro> it should be in places
<rocka4him> yeah I did not see it opened on the desktop
<rocka4him> newbie mistake lol...
<favro> hehe
<DarkTan> is there any way to take a xubuntu install and make it in to a live disk? or install it on  diffrent har drive exactly as it is?
<ron_o> DarkTan, yes..
<ron_o> you can use partimage to make an exact copy.
<ron_o> and there are tools out there to make any OS into your own live distro.
<ron_o> btw, partimage can be found on knoppix.
<ron_o> that and a billion other apps. :)
<DarkTan> ok thanks
<ron_o> and if your HD is a slave drive "dd" might work too, but I've never used it before.
<DarkTan> master on a laptop
<DarkTan> old laptop, lots of issues
<ron_o> if that's the case them partimage would work great because it's done from a liveCD, and the HD is unmounted. Look into that first.
<ron_o> wow, just upgraded to 8.04... sweet. Simply put, superb. No issues at all (except I did a clean install)
<DarkTan> no, have lots of issues. took over a week to get it to work, then bios dumped the drive casue it's too big
<DarkTan> i'll try parmitage
<ron_o> I really screwed up. I forgot to kill my screensaver. :/ My upgrade crashed in a sense.
<squarepusher101> greetings
<squarepusher101> Need help. Just got a legacy computer. It's a IBM thinkpad 380XD. It's cpu runs @ 233Mhz and it has 64Mb ram. Can Xubuntu be installed? And if so, will it run ok?
<ron_o> there's some information on the xubuntu page about that..
<ron_o> IMHO, it won't cut it.
<ron_o> I mean, not realistically for anything besides a firewall.
<ron_o> perhaps try fluxubuntu... or maybe even Puppy Linux.
<squarepusher101> With puppy would I be abble to install extra software?
<ron_o> right now I've got around 215MB RAM and 1Ghz and it's about as low as I'd like to go (but have gone lower)
<ron_o> Puppy has their own software, .pups
<ron_o> you can have a persistent drive with it.
<ron_o> but for 80MB, it flies for what you get.
<ron_o> that's really my problem with Puppy. I love it but not having access to the .deb apps just kills it for me.
<ron_o> and puppy uses the 2.4 kernel so it's more likely to run on that machine.
<squarepusher101> I see, that's a pitty. Would love to be able to use some network and security test apps
<ron_o> check it out, there is a lot of software with it just not like with Debian.
<ron_o> and you could create your own .pup's
<ron_o> or look into fluxubuntu. That might cut it for you.
<zurn>  prefered ubuntu for p2.8m dell laptop (kubuntu / xubuntu / ubuntu) ?
<eca> ﻿i removed gdm, installed fluxbox, and i get error- /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-window-manager corrupt: invalid update mode. fluxbox works fine, menu had to be made but that wasnt hard. this error is reoccurring, any suggestions?
<eca> i removed gdm, installed fluxbox, and i get error- /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-window-manager corrupt: invalid update mode. fluxbox works fine, menu had to be made but that wasnt hard. this error is reoccurring, any suggestions?
<eca> opps sry for double
<cody-somerville> Try asking in #fluxbuntu?
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> I tried to download beta xubuntu with jigdo-lite
<nikolam> I got this message(and xubuntu-8.10-beta-alternate-amd64.iso.tmp):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/53659/
<nikolam> What shoul I do to get proper *.iso and move on?
<cody-somerville> nikolam, you want to download the torrent file, not the iso
<nikolam> I was thinking of finaly trying to use jigdo to download, since every time I was downloading New ISO, I was doing it fith http/wget
<nikolam> I see now that download with jigdo-lite simply does not work..
<nikolam> If I wanted to use torrent file, I ould use transmission for that
<cody-somerville> http://www.electrictoolbox.com/how-to-use-jigdo-lite/
<nikolam> 10x a lot cody-somerville , i will see to read it, 10x again
<nikolam> cody-somerville, : I get message: Found 0 of the 6 files required by the template...
<nikolam> *.iso file i Re-checked with Bit torrent after download, does not pass MD5SUM Check!
<nikolam> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.10/beta/
<nikolam> I is xubuntu-8.10-beta-alternate-amd64.iso
<vinnl> Hi
<vinnl> I've connected a USB device, but it won't automount - what could be the problem?
<vinnl> It is detected when I type lsusb
<TheSheep> vinnl: is is a mass storage device?
<vinnl> TheSheep, an MP3-player, so yeah, I guess so
<vinnl> (With flash drive)
<TheSheep> some mp3 players use their own protocol, ipods for example
<TheSheep> and they cannot be seen as simple usb disks
<vinnl> It's a Sansa e260
<TheSheep> I have no idea what this is :)
<vinnl> (My iPod Nano works fine btw)
<vinnl> From Sandisk ;)
<vinnl> Hmm, fdisk -l won't list it either
<vinnl> \o/
<vinnl> Got it :)
<TheSheep> what was it?
<vinnl> I had to change the USB mode in the device's settings
<TheSheep> hah
<vinnl> Only now the filesystem's damaged so everything's read-only and I can't copy stuff becaue of I/O-errors... *sigh*
<reqqit> Hey people - I did a clean install of ubuntu on my laptop, a 512mb thinkpad I still like, worked fine, but I wanted to try Xubuntu
<reqqit> So I did a clean Xubuntu install. On a clean boot, the only difference was 20mb mem free in Xubuntu...
<reqqit> I realise the 'light' part also comes from the packaged apps, but really that is something that I can't change :/ I used gedit and I use firefox etc.
<reqqit> Are there plans for doing more selective service loading and lazy loading of more things? I have an aspireONE which has 512, it boots in seconds and uses little ram...  is this where xubuntu is heading? or is it more for 'older' machines, not just quick and light?
<charlie-tca> I run it on a PII 400 MHz, with 256MB ram.
<reqqit> charlie-tca - right, which is great, however if the full ubuntu would clean boot into the same machine with just 20mb more ram... albeit default to use heavier apps
<charlie-tca> I can't install Ubuntu, it won't install in 256MB ram
<reqqit> Now, I like thunar, from using on the ONE, and nautilus has some narky bugs that really annoy me, but still, the boot cost is still almost the same from my experience...
<reqqit> charlie-tca, that is weird... if the boot cost is the same :/\
<charlie-tca> Also, it doesn't run on a 400MHz cpu
<TheSheep> use alternate cd to install on low-ram machines
<charlie-tca> TheSheep: The live CD installs fine in Intrepid. But I still can't run Ubuntu on that
<charlie-tca> That's why I use Xubuntu instead
<bluej> is there an equivalent to "%f" to pass a file to open in terminal?
<bluej> I want to use it in a script to open a text editor
<krylyx> i'm new on linux world. i'm liking it a lot. but i work with webdesign and i dont know much softwares. can someone recommend a good software for creating layouts?
<vinnl> krylyx, you mean like Photoshop or like Dreamweaver or like...?
<krylyx> something like Fireworks, I guess... I know Gimp is equivalent (or not that much) for Photoshop.
<vinnl> Gimp is as good as Photoshop for webdesign... Or at least good enough
<krylyx> it's very different from what i usually work, but i can try using it more to create stuff :)
<vinnl> Hmm... "Adobe Fireworks, known as FW for short, is a bitmap and vector graphics editor"
<vinnl> For vector graphics you'd use Inkscape I guess, and Gimp for bitmap
<vinnl> krylyx, true, the Gimp takes a lot of getting used to
<krylyx> and also, there isn't a flash creator as flash cs3, is it?
<krylyx> inkscape?
<vinnl> Nope
<vinnl> krylyx, Inkscape is a vector graphics editor
<krylyx> yep
<vinnl> http://www.inkscape.org/
<krylyx> ok, i'll download it :)
<krylyx> and for making flash, is there an alternative?
<vinnl> krylyx, do you know how to install it?
<vinnl> krylyx, sorry, no :(
<krylyx> or i do need a virtual box? :P
<vinnl> You can do that, yes :)
<krylyx> but now you mentioned, is there any equivalent to dreamweaver?
<krylyx> you've*
<vinnl> Nvu is good
<krylyx> hum... i usually work with php/javascript/mysql
<krylyx> maybe something only with autocomplete and highlight is enough
<krylyx> any options though?
<vinnl> I use Bluefish for PHP and stuff
<vinnl> If you want something really full-features, use Eclipse, but that might be a bit heavy if your computer is not that new
<krylyx> it's a laptop. intel core 2 duo 1.5ghz and 2gb ram.
<vinnl> Oh that should be able to handle it just fine :)
<krylyx> sometimes i don't feel like using something full-featured, i won't use all features anyway... bluefish higlight and autocomplete? :P
<vinnl> It does highlight, I'm not sure whether it did autocomplete in the current stable version
<vinnl> But there are plenty of good editors, so you'll be able to find one you like ;-)
<krylyx> i hope so :)
<krylyx> i'll try both you mentioned
<krylyx> i think one of them will fit
<vinnl> And Applications->System->Add/Remove... is great for finding them ;-)
<krylyx> yep, synaptics takes care :)
<vinnl> :)
<krylyx> but there are so many editors that i prefer to ask people what they use, so I can filter some of them.
<vinnl> Hehe, I love Bluefish in that case :)
<krylyx> I'll try it ;)
<krylyx> and can I ask you a more few questions?
<krylyx> i don't want to disturb you also
<vinnl> Sure, no problem :)
<krylyx> It's because I'm making a list of softwares to download and teste. I've downloaded so many softwares that I think my HD is full of useless dependencies libs.
<krylyx> test*
<vinnl> Well, if you removed the applications you no longer use and you also want to remove packages it depended on, you can use the command "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<krylyx> wow, nice. it removed 23mb :D
<vinnl> Wow :P
<krylyx> ah! one more thing... i'm learning C and C++, i really don't know any software to program on it.
<krylyx> do you know any?
<vinnl> Off the top of my head Anjuta comes to mind, but I can't do C or C++ so I wouldn't really know
<krylyx> Hmm, nice, I'll take note of it.
<krylyx> I guess it's all for now, thank you so much for the help :)
<vinnl> You're welcome, good luck :)
<nparafe> i chane the resolution with sudo displayconfig-gtk to 1024x768. But when i restart xfce the resolution is 800x600. Can anybody help me to get a walktrough ?
<vinnl> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vinnl> Maybe that helps?
<reyrey> has anybody had any issues using an external monitor on xubuntu? mine will not recognzie it?
<vinnl> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<vinnl> Hmm...
<vinnl> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<vinnl> *sigh*
<krylyx> my printscreen keyboard button never worked with xubuntu... is there any way for me to review this configuration somewhere?
<vinnl> krylyx, you can set a screenshot command to the keyboard shortcut
<krylyx> that would be nice, whats the screenshot command? screenshot? :P
<vinnl> I'm trying to find it :P
<charlie-tca> You could also add the snapshot plugin to the panel
<vinnl> Ah, good idea :)
<vinnl> Xubuntu doesn't have a screenshot application installed by default except for the plugin
<vinnl> You can install gnome-utils for the "gnome-screenshot" command
<krylyx> huum
<reyrey> ??? i read everywhere that its supposed to be plug and automatically recognized and then the external monitor works.. i don't see any programs on xubuntu that gives you that ability to choose internal monitor or external monitor?
<krylyx> got it, i've followed charlie-tca tip, thank you! :)
<vinnl> reyrey, I believe "displayconfig-gtk" could do it, but I never did it, so no guarantees
<charlie-tca> np :)
 * charlie-tca can't believe I got it right
<reyrey> vinni i will give it a try thanks i appreciate the suggestion
<vinnl> yw
<Rhorse> krylyx, screenshot is in the imagemagick suite use import command
<krylyx> vinnl, i'm using bluefish but it isn't highlighting. where should i turn it on?
<vinnl> Ah, that's right, I remember now: Bluefish highlighting was a tad imperfect, try pressing F5
<krylyx> and i discovered that the php plugin for eclipse just work on newer versions of eclipse, and xubuntu doesnt has support to it.
<krylyx> hmm i'll try
<vinnl> Perhaps you'll need to select the Document Type in Document->Document Type but I think it should autodetect
<vinnl> Oh that's odd, I recall having used it ~2 years ago
<krylyx> hmm that was it. i needed to select the document type
<krylyx> well, thats ok now
<krylyx> but thats really odd, i tried the eclipse official site
<krylyx> and there is saying something similar
<vinnl> krylyx, which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<vinnl> Ah wait
<vinnl> I see
<vinnl> Apparently the PHPEclipse 1.2.x series needs a higher version, the 1.1.x series should work fine
<vinnl> krylyx, see http://www.phpeclipse.de/wiki/Installation
<krylyx> huuum
<Grey_Loki> Is there a way (using Compiz+Emerald+XFCE) to reduce the size of the toolbars and 'system' fonts within OpenOffice applications? Currently I have everything else looking nice, but the fonts for 'File, Edit', etc are huge and ugly, as are the ones for font size and format selection.
<vinnl> Grey_Loki, you'll have to set that in OO.o's preferences
 * Grey_Loki nods - had already set system fonts to 10 instead of 12
 * Grey_Loki carries on looking
<vinnl> Hmm, I can't find where to set it in OO.o :(
<Grey_Loki> Reducing the icon size for some reason seemed to help
<Grey_Loki> I'm currently looking for a theme to get rid of that horrible grey
<vinnl> Ah, you had to reduce the scale value...
<vinnl> Grey_Loki, that's easy :)
<Grey_Loki> I could do it myself, but my eye for graphic design is...well, let's just say it isn't exactly 20/20
<vinnl> Grey_Loki, just install openoffice.org-gtk
<vinnl> Then it'll adapt to your GTK theme
<Grey_Loki> Oh, sweet! :D
 * Grey_Loki apt-gets
<vinnl> :)
<floating> what should i do when system jams ? harddrive just keeps noise and me trying to press ctrl alt f1, ctrl alt del, ctrl alt backspace ... none work.. i just have to reset the whole system.. now when im back, where can i look to understand this jam ?
<vinnl> I believe the command "dmesg" might provide some hitns
<floating> cant see there anything
<floating> related
<floating> but im just maybe not good enough to see
<Grey_Loki> vinnl, worked beautifully - thanks for that, and the scaling tip :)
<vinnl> I wouldn't know either :(
<floating> anyway, the jam comes always when there is lot of system load
<vinnl> You're welcome :)
<floating> so it feels like i just used up too much memory
<floating> but i thought i could play able to avoid such total freezes in linux nowadays
<vinnl> It should not happen indeed
<vinnl> You might want to file a bugreport
<vinnl> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<floating> problem is i have no idea what this is about
<vinnl> Perhaps a triagers knows how to further diagnose the problem :)
<floating> the system freeze may be a max slow down
<floating> like this time i was able to move mouse, and the mouse would move after a minute or two on the screen
<floating> but if i pressed some of those ctrl alt combo, they didnt respond after minute or two
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks, I'm trying to modify the xubuntu install .ISO files so that when I choose to install it to disk it installs with some custom options (specifically, instead of loading gnome, it would just load firefox as a kiosk, and password-protect the shut-down/log-out/etc functions)
<l337ingDisorder> can anyone point me in the right direction to learn how to create a modified xubuntu install disc?
<vinnl> l337ingDisorder, I believe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys could help
<l337ingDisorder> vinnl: Awesome! Thanks - that looks like exactly what I'm looking for!
 * l337ingDisorder gives vinnl a +5 Sword of Wireless Reception as thanks
<Xacarith> I have a little problem....  I can find no volume controls in the xfce desktop.
<vinnl> Xacarith, try xfce4-mixer
<Xacarith> vinnl I seem to have it installed but I can't find the dang thing
<vinnl> Xacarith, you mean it's not in the menu?
<vinnl> Or that the file does not exist?
<Xacarith> Under settings sound All I get is what device to use and what Useful Controls which seems to be for turning off and on the functions of the card, like line in, mic and such
<Xacarith> That's what mixer settings brings up
<vinnl> Xacarith, try adding the Volume Control plugin to your panel
<vinnl> You can then click the speaker icon to launch the volume controls
<vinnl> Or control it directly from your panel
<Xacarith> Right lick on pannel, add new item.  Select volume control.  Press add.....  There are no new items added though...
<TheSheep> Xacarith: drag and drop it, it's a bug
<vinnl> Maybe it ended up a bit to the right from where you clicked
<vinnl> Oh OK
<Xacarith> ooo  I didn't know you could drag and drop like that
<vinnl> Me neither, nice trick TheSheep
<TheSheep> it's ncie when you want to addm ore items
<vinnl> Now if only I could drag launchers from the menu or desktop :P
<TheSheep> vinnl: you can, to the application list of a launcher
<vinnl> TheSheep, that's not from the menu or desktop ;-)
<TheSheep> vinnl: from desktop
<TheSheep> vinnl: or from other directories
<TheSheep> vinnl: for example from /usr/share/applications
<vinnl> TheSheep, I just created a launcher on my desktop but I can't drop it on my panel
<vinnl> Yeah I know that
<vinnl> That's a nice trick too :)
<vinnl> But I'd love to be able to drop something from my desktop (not viewed within Thunar, but really the desktop) onto the panel, and even better would be from the menu
<TheSheep> vinnl: right click on a launcher on your panel, select properties, drag items from desktop on the list in the properties
<vinnl> TheSheep, ah, yeah, but I'd like to have it create a new launcher
<vinnl> If I first have to add the launcher to the panel through the dialog I might as well create it manually
<vinnl> Doesn't really make any difference in effort
<Xacarith> Hmm..  Now...  How do I adjust record volumes...  But at least now I have some control
<TheSheep> vinnl: but it's already taken -- dragging a file over a launcher makes it open that file in that app
<vinnl> Oh, didn't know that, that's nice
<vinnl> Xacarith, click the speaker icon
<vinnl> But I can't, say, create a launcher for Firefox on my desktop and drag it to an empty spot on the panel to create a copy there
<vinnl> Or drag the Firefox menu item to my desktop or panel to do the same
<Xacarith> I've lost all mic input to my one program
<Xacarith> I can turn it up so I can hear it but that doesn't change it's record volume
<Xacarith> It's annoying that I have to change over to gnome to up the record volume on the mic so people can here me over the net
<vinnl> I'd love to help, but I don't have a microphone myself, unfortunately :(
<Xacarith> You helped some actually
<vinnl> If it helps, there's a new mixer in the next version in Xfce that will ship with Xubuntu 9.04 ;-)
<Xacarith> "What happened to 8.10?
<TheSheep> Xacarith: nothing, it's schedulet for 30th this month
<TheSheep> scheduled
<vinnl> But Xfce 4.6 won't be ready in time for that :)
<bodeli> Hi, does anyone know which channel I should go to to find out about turning off stack protection?
<Xacarith> I love this one.  Under multimedia, sound recorder.  Error msg is 'Your audio capture settings are invalid.  Please correct them in Multimedia settings.'
<vinnl> !stack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stack
<bodeli> Vinnl: Heh, nice try. :)
<vinnl> ;-)
<bodeli> I've Googled the heck out of this problem, and tried everything I could find, but no go.
<bodeli> I'm afraid I might have to use some older version of Linux to learn about buffer overflows and such.
<Xacarith> Thanks again Vinnl  Take care all
<ooglebutte> my desktop icons are only visible when the mouse is over - how do I sort that out?
<ooglebutte> *over them even
<Grey_Loki> OK, this is something that's always bugged me. In distros that don't automount drives, how can you tell which /dev/* are actually plugged in/able to be mounted, and which ones aren't?
<vinnl> I struggled with this this morning, but you can just browse to /dev in your filebrowser ;-)
<Grey_Loki> What if i'm connected via ssh, or just want to use a terminal?
<vinnl> cd /dev, then "ls | more"
<zoredache> I got one now
<zoredache> watch dmesg to see what devices have been added/removed
<zoredache> also look in /dev/disk/by-*
<steven> hello all
<vinnl> Hey steven
<steven> quick question
<steven> i've been on the forums
<steven> but i want to get a MS sidewinder joystick working in xubuntu
<steven> and i would like it to kind of mimic a mouse
<steven> movement is like a mouse, map keys to mouse keys and such
<steven> any ide-ers?
<favro> once it is recognised in the system you would map it in xorg.conf
<steven> it would?
<steven> how can i see if it's recognized
<ooglebutte> how is it plugged in?
<steven> usb
<steven> lsusb?
<ooglebutte> try   lsusb   in a terminal
<steven> k
<steven> MS corp sidewinder joystick is listed
<ooglebutte> now see if it is listed in /dev - wouldn't know what to look for
<steven> k
<steven> it's in /dev/input/js0
<steven> i want it to mimic a mouse
<steven> so i don't need as mouse
<steven> *a
<steven> so yeah it's listed
<favro> I have a backed up xorg.conf that gives a few more options for the mouse - I'll paste it
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<steven> okay
<favro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54008/ - change the device
<favro> and man xorg about the mapping
<steven> will that xorg.conf have the joystick emulate the mouse
<steven> ?
<steven> where it says option protocol
<steven> explorerps/2
<steven> mine is usb
<steven> driver is joystick?
<favro> you'll have to map it and change the device to /dev/input/js0
<steven> okay
<steven> how to map?
<steven> but everything else leave?
<steven> can i have a mouse connected at the same time?
<favro> I haven't don'tanything like this - google might help - I was giving a start for you
<favro> *done
<steven> oh okay
<steven> thanks favro
<favro> I hope you sort it out :)
<favro> I would cahnge the device in the mouse section and restart X as a wild shot
<favro> but only 'cause I can edit files at the command line to get it working if it fails
<steven> i can try
<steven> yeah me too
<steven> well thanks for the help
<favro> np
<DCPom> hey, how do you remove files from the trash?
<zoredache> drag them out?
<vinnl> DCPom, you mean permant delete or restore?
<vinnl> (Both in the context and Edit menu)
<DCPom> when i drag them out nothing happens
<ooglebutte> I right click the trash icon and select "empty trash"
<DCPom> no i mean
<DCPom> remove to desktop
<DCPom> like
<DCPom> from trash to the desktop?
<vinnl> DCPom, right-click on in the Edit menu, select "Restore"
<DCPom> ahh, thank you
<vinnl> Copy-paste should also work
<zerothi1> why does  kill -kill `pgrep firefox` work from the command line but not as a command in a launcher?
<zerothi1> why does  kill -kill `pgrep firefox` work from the command line but not as a command in a launcher?
<zerothi1> oops, sorry
<TheSheep> zerothi1: hint: killall
<DCPom> what's the command to remove a directory that isn't empty?
<TheSheep> rm -r
<TheSheep> use with care
<DCPom> thanks
<TheSheep> and *never* use it with * and . at the same time
<TheSheep> because .. and . also match
<zerothi1> killall doesn't  help, it doesn't work in a launcher either
<DCPom> lol
<TheSheep> DCPom: it's really not funny
<DCPom> i think it is
<TheSheep> DCPom: not if you lear it the hard way
<TheSheep> learn
<DCPom> indeed
<ooglebutte> try killall -v firefox  then  killall -v firefox-bin
<bassboi> IM ON CRACK
<bassboi> BZZZ
<ooglebutte> you said that yesterday...
<bassboi> i did?
<ooglebutte> yep
<bassboi> oh damn
 * bassboi cries
<eike> hi, i'm trying to get my atom330 working with my tv. it's a 945 chipset with integrated graphics. on my tv i only get a 640x480 resolution. how do i get 1024x768?
<ooglebutte> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ooglebutte> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<eike> i don't want dualhead
<eike> the tv should be the only display
<eike> the display-section in the settingsmanager just show 'Default'
#xubuntu 2008-10-05
<PorkSoda> HeY all! I have probably touched on this subject several times but I would like to get some input on how ISO files work. Another words if the file is on a CDRW how does it boot up on the computer? Is it supposed to open up like a regular file?
<PorkSoda> hey charlie I think you remember me asking?
<Moocher> Hey guys
<Moocher> Wow no response eh?
<zerothis> ﻿./configure "error: could not detect required GTK >= 2.4". how do i fix this? I think I need the gtk development libraries, how do I get those?
<reyrey> does anybody have any suggestions on a multi monitor gui to install? i can't seem to connect to an external monitor and much less don't have a gui.
<reyrey> hello?>
<charlie-tca> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<charlie-tca> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<charlie-tca> might get you started, reyrey
<charlie-tca> Moocher, you just have to ask your questions, it might take us a while to answer
<charlie-tca> PorkSoda: I don't know the answer
<reyrey> im using an old Sharp laptop that doesn't have nvidia so a program that has generic basic drivers should be good..
<charlie-tca> take a look at !Xinerama
<charlie-tca> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<charlie-tca> PorkSoda: this might help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateIsoFromCDorDVD
<PorkSoda> charlie do you use windows?
<charlie-tca> No, I don't even have a copy
<PorkSoda> oh ok I was gonna ask you if you know of a good program to burn iso files
<charlie-tca> Nere
<charlie-tca> Nero
<PorkSoda> I was using nero
<PorkSoda> I have issues with the file
<charlie-tca> Should have a selection to burn image
<charlie-tca> What kind of issues
<PorkSoda> well it won't open up on my drive when I put the cdrw there it doesn't do nothing
<jo4> i was tryng to install xlockmore, but it says there's no instalation candidate, has the package been removed from the repos??
<PorkSoda> I can't even explore through it
<jo4> no, wait... wrong box ;D
<PorkSoda> brb charlie
<jo4> nvm, the ubuntu repos had it ;D *feel stupid*
<charlie-tca> Sounds like a problem with the program, PorkSoda
<charlie-tca> jo4: no problem, we all do it
<jo4> ;D
<charlie-tca> Have you got any cd-r you could try? or maybe a different brand
<PorkSoda> it burned successfully didn't get any errors but that doesn't mean anything
<reyrey> just to be lazy i guess.. isn't there a deb to install or a terminal command ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<charlie-tca> All I know is what the wiki tells us, reyrey
<PorkSoda> I have cdrws so I wouldn't have to waist any
<PorkSoda> cdrs
<charlie-tca> PorkSoda: Did the "Check this cd for defects" pass?
<reyrey> bummer.. i would of thought somethign like this would be simple.. i mean you plug up via vga an external monitor and ubuntu should automatically work..
<PorkSoda> u think another program might program might work
<charlie-tca> Most of the time, plugging in the monitor does just work. sometimes it takes a little more.
<PorkSoda> yeah
<charlie-tca> It's possible, PorkSoda. There was a program we used to ship with Dell, back in 1999/2000
<PorkSoda> charlie wait I am not sure if I checked that box in nero
<charlie-tca> that worked well. Now if I could remember the name.
<charlie-tca> Won't work if you didn't check "burn image"
<PorkSoda> hmmm I may need to go back and check
<PorkSoda> so you can't remember the name of the program?
<charlie-tca> \o/
<charlie-tca> Not at the moment, old age is catching up
<PorkSoda> how old are you charlie
<charlie-tca> very
<charlie-tca> My brother said he invented rocks! and he is younger than me
<reyrey> has anybody been able to get google chrome to work on xubuntu...i managed to install it and it runs but doesn't access the internet
<reyrey> has anybody been able to get google chrome to work on xubuntu...i managed to install it and it runs but doesn't access the internet
<charlie-tca> apparently not, reyrey
<IronJan> hi guys. i use xfce 4.4.2 and got a little problem. i can't add the "volume setter" (don't know the english phrase for that, but i hope you understand) to my panel. can someone help me to fix this?
<reyrey> bummer :-(
<reyrey> k.. bye guys
<Genelyk> plop
<charlie-tca> IronJan: Which version of Xubuntu?
<Genelyk> que version de xubuntu usas ?
<IronJan> charlie-tca: upgraded to hardy yesterday (btw i can switch my desktops up and down now ;) we talked last night.
<IronJan> and it's not a "pure" xubuntu. switched from gnome to xfce some time ago
<charlie-tca> The volume control didn't install? I got a slider and speaker in 8.04
<charlie-tca> Maybe it didn't recognize your audio card?
<IronJan> in the xfce settings there are "sound settings" too, so i think, it was installed. sound is working properly. or short: everything works perfectly but i can'T add the volume control to my panel
<charlie-tca> TheSheep: ping?
<charlie-tca> Sorry, IronJan. I don't know what to do then
<charlie-tca> Genelyk: any ideas?
<IronJan> charlie-tca: can u tell me the package name of the panel volume controle? perhaps a re-install will help
<Genelyk> one moment
<charlie-tca> let me look
<Genelyk> configured sound ? more not add applet in panel ?
<IronJan> Genelyk: can configure sound, but can't add the applet to my panel
<Genelyk> top panel  or down panel ?
<no> Hello, can anyone vouch for/against Xubuntu on a Pentium 3 866Mhz, 384MB RAM, Intel graphics?
<Genelyk> I use xubuntu 8.04.1  and  not have you problem ..
<charlie-tca> gnome-alsamixer
<charlie-tca> I think
<Genelyk> my computer is  Pentium 3 1ghz 384RAM and  nvidia 16mb
<charlie-tca> no: Should work fine. I run it on a P3, 1.2Ghz, 384 MB Ram and PII, 400Mhz, 256 Ram
<charlie-tca> the P3 uses intel graphics
<zaid-therion> I assume it runs fast enough for web browsing and office apps?
<charlie-tca> If I don't turn them all on at once. Which office apps?
<charlie-tca> I use OpenOffice Writer, Gnumeric, Abiword
<Genelyk> uhmm
<IronJan> charlie-tca: your tipp helped me to find the package (xfce-mixer); Genelyk: i got three "custom made" panels ;)
<Genelyk> plop
<charlie-tca> Glad we found it then
<Genelyk> I have problems graphics with intel  integrad  in  chipset i815
<charlie-tca> :(
<Genelyk> mode consola , refresh not support
<charlie-tca> Oh?
<charlie-tca> I didn't knwo
<charlie-tca> know*
<charlie-tca> zaid-therion: Is it Intel 815?
<Genelyk> :( , change for nvidia tnt 16mb  ,
<Genelyk> and  solution :D
<charlie-tca> :)
<zaid-omega> What is xubuntu's memory footprint on the hard drive?
<zaid-omega> Fresh install of course
<Genelyk> 3 gb
<Genelyk> xD!
<Moocher> Hey is rhythmbox lightweight ?
<cody-somerville> I use it
<Moocher> so it is ?
<cody-somerville> Lightweight is a matter of opinion
<cody-somerville> Its using 30mb of my memory
<Moocher> lol lightweight enough for a 512mb of RAM
<Moocher> ?
<cody-somerville> There are lighter players out there
<DFlame> im using amarok fine with 512
<Moocher> ok Im just looking for a ligtweight player that can get music off my ipod... I'm running a pentium 3 wth 512 mg
<Moocher> which would you recommend ?
<Moocher> any takers ?
<cody-somerville> Isn't there some program called gtkpod or something?
<Moocher> and it pulls my mp3s from the ipod ?
<cody-somerville> I think so
<Moocher> k Ill try it
<Moocher> It won't work
<zerothis> ﻿I'm getting an odd behavior with fullscreen games. a "fullscreen" swtiches back to a window that immediately moves from centered to aligning to the upper left corner of the desktop. Xmoto in an example that does this. Other game will minimize immediately, clicking on the window list brings it up then it minimizes again Alt+Tab does the same. Armegetron is an example.
<Moocher> gtkpod gives me this error "Template ('') does not match file type '/media/NIWA'S IPOD/iPod_Control/Music/F04/JWHP.mp3'
<Moocher> Failed to write 'The O.C. Supertones-Blood Washed Pilgrim"
<Moocher> any ideas why ?
<onemorevoice> evenin folks
<onemorevoice> anyone around to help with a video driver problem?
<djohngo> If I disable fuse, will I have a problem with automatically mounting external drives?
<djohngo> peace, y'all.
<onemorevoice> anyone awake?
<benthebug> Hello
<benthebug> how can i load xubuntu on my XBOX?
<homebrewcider> hi, what I have not done correctly? on second computer, I can't log in as root
<homebrewcider> what have I not done?
<homebrewcider> never mind
<homebrewcider> sorted
<JinKazama> hi all. I can't to set skreensaver on my xubuntu. when I chose screensaver theme , set idle time and nothing hapedns. how to fix that?
<vinnl> Which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<JinKazama> hm... how to find version ?
<vinnl> Applications->System->System Monitor
<JinKazama> 8.04 (hardy)
<JinKazama> Kernel Linux 2.6.24-19-generic
<vinnl> I'm not sure, but I *think* you would need to add gnome-screensaver (or xscreensaver, anyone?) to your autostarted applications (Applications->Settings->Settings Manager)
<JinKazama> ok. ill try now . thanks :)
<JinKazama> it asks me for command in autostarted applications. I don't know where is ﻿xscreensaver. please help :)
<vinnl> Just enter "gnome-screensaver" as the command
<vinnl> Then logout and log back in and it might work
<JinKazama> ok. thanks
<JinKazama> vinnl: thank you. it works now :)
<vinnl> JinKazama, great :)
<homebrewcider> hi, I have aproblem, my "task bar" disappeared, and now when I get the settings manager up, and click "Panels", nothing happens
<vinnl> homebrewcider, press Alt+F2, then run "xfce4-panel"
<homebrewcider> ahah
<homebrewcider> cheers
<vinnl> :)
<homebrewcider> thank you
<vinnl> yw
<homebrewcider> might have to jot that one down
<vinnl> :)
<homebrewcider> I was trying to look at photos on a dvd I have, and it was maxing everything out, dvd wouldn't eject
<homebrewcider> and hadn't been the same since
<wormsxulla> hi
<wormsxulla> the last package for pidgin in the repository is 2.2.1 but i need 2.5.1 which solves a connection problem. can i install it from the pidgin website without breaking things? i'm a bit of a newbie with xubuntu
<vinnl> wormsxulla, it appears to be down atm, but I think a package is available on http://www.getdeb.net/
<wormsxulla> yes, pidgin.im is down. so it won't be a problem to install a newer version than the repo, then? (thanks for the url)
<vinnl> Pidgin.im down? xD I was referring to GetDeb :P
<vinnl> But installing with the package should be safe, not sure about compiling from source
<wormsxulla> i think the whole internet is down, i can't even login to yahoo :-(
<wormsxulla> huh, i don't know about compiling
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> wormsxulla, well, mostly if you download a Linux application it's not a prepared package which you can just double-click to install
<wormsxulla> yes :-(
<vinnl> But since newer versions aren't automatically installed, GetDeb creates packages for the newer versions of popular applications
<vinnl> And IIRC Pidgin was one of them
<wormsxulla> that's cool
<vinnl> Yeah if the website would be online it would be :P
<wormsxulla> this is strange really... is that a conspiracy? ;-)
<vinnl> Hehe
<juljka> wand doesn't work in Opera. Is there someone who has similar problem or knows the solution?
<vinnl> wormsxulla, http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin :)
<wormsxulla> vinnl: thanks!
<vinnl> :)
<MamboKurt> hi
<MamboKurt> i need some help with nm
<MamboKurt> it doesn't work
<MamboKurt> tried to connec to a wired peap mschapv2/md5 network
<MamboKurt> downloaded the certificate and all this stuff
<MamboKurt> but it wont connect
<MamboKurt> somebody got an idea?
<Stephane25> Hello. I tried to switch from windows to Ubuntu. I have an older version of Ubuntu (5.04) (I know it's funny) Now. I wanted to upgrade to 8.04. I burned the iso on a cd, it works. I went to the first screen. My keybord works because I can change all the options with F1, F2, F3 and F4 and change the options with the up and down arrow. I can also push enter on the Boot with first disk option. But, I cannot push enter on the Install ubuntu option. How can I 
<DFlame> you're telling the installer to use the entire hard disk (guided) right?
<Stephane25> Yes.
<Stephane25> I want to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my hard disk and erase everything else.
<Stephane25> But I can't with the regular menu, well the first you see when you boot with the cd.
<DFlame> is the drive big enough to take the install, or have you missed a check-box somewhere? (I partition manually)
<Stephane25> Well, I have a 40GB hard disk.
<DFlame> could walk you through a manually partitioned install if you like, and that sounds large enough for sure
<Stephane25> Well, I could, but there is no information (well precise information) on how to install ubuntu from a 5.04 version to a 8.04.
<Stephane25> I have a question about booting.
<DFlame> yeah, thats a pretty old one you have there :P. If you have access to the computer now and the disc for 8.04 handy i wouldnt mind going step by step through it with you
<Stephane25> Great
<DFlame> can install it on a virtual machine here to keep up :)
<Stephane25> You mean, you can dot it step by step without installing it? only explanations?
<DFlame> its hard to explain, but i can see the installer screens here and walk you through
<Stephane25> DFlame can I PM you?
<DFlame> sure, be my guest
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks, I've been put in charge of creating a firefox-only web kiosk - no ability to log out, no ability to install programs, no ability to access any system applets like the Network manager, etc - basically just turn the computer on and have it boot to firefox. I figure starting with xubuntu would be a good start, and I'm guessing the smart plan is to get the system installed and...
<l337ingDisorder> ...configured then just use remastersys to build a distributable copy but is there any kind of documentation as to how to strip gnome down so that there isn't any kind of UI, and is there any way to make it so a user can't log out, restart, or access anything in the system -> administration or system -> profiles menus?
<TheSheep> l337ingDisorder: google for 'xfce kiosk'
<TheSheep> l337ingDisorder: and xubuntu doesn't use gnome
<l337ingDisorder> hmmm it says on the xubuntu page on ubuntu.com that it uses a stripped-down gnome
<vinnl> Where?
<l337ingDisorder> in any case thanks for the xfce kiosk suggestion - i'll look into that :)
<l337ingDisorder> vinnl: my mistake, misread it.. http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu says "It is intended for users with less-powerful computers, or those that require a highly efficient desktop environment on faster systems. Xubuntu features primarily GNOME applications. "
<l337ingDisorder> I interpreted that to mean it runs on gnome but it in fact states one phrase earlier that it runs on xfce
<vinnl> Ah :)
<krylyx> god i'm having so much problems using eclipse :(
<krylyx> i think i'll just use bluefish as vinnl recommended :)
<krylyx> eclipse was good because it has plugins to develop in any language, so i think i could use it for everything
<vinnl> Or you could use gPhpEdit, Geany, jEdit, whatever... :P
<TheSheep> krylyx: do you develope in any language?
<krylyx> i develop in php, javascript and mysql. but i'm starting with java and C, C++
<krylyx> vinnl, bluefish is good enough! the only thing is that i could use eclipse as All-in-One software, but i think there's no problem after all, i can handle 2 or 3 softwares :)
<vinnl> Cool :)
<yusuf_> my laptop hp nc6000 volume buttons don't work
<maestrolinux> hola
<maestrolinux> hola
<TheSheep> !repeat | HK_Ping
<ubottu> HK_Ping: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> maestrolinux: that was for you :)
<maestrolinux> sorry no speak english
<maestrolinux> i happy for work xubuntu ;)
<TheSheep> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<maestrolinux> oohh!!! tks
<TheSheep> :)
<niwa> Hey has anyone tried songbird
<R1cochet> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<R1cochet> !x264
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x264
<R1cochet> !h264
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h264
<R1cochet> !rip dvd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rip dvd
<R1cochet> how do encode a dvd to x264?
<R1cochet> do I*
<favro> R1cochet: I think avidemux will do that
<Grey_Loki> I'm trying to remember if k9copy can handle h264 or not
<R1cochet> it can but i cant get it to deinterlace
<R1cochet> loki: ^
<R1cochet> grey: how do u get k9copy to deinterlace?
<Cahan> is there an easy way to get xubuntu to use my USB headset if it is plugged in, otherwise use the integrated sound / speakers?
#xubuntu 2009-09-28
<GSF1200S_> is there a way to bind the menu that occurs when the the middle button is clicked on the desktop to a keyboard shortcut?
<mikubuntu> i wonder why i cant get vids from www.abc.go.com to play, keep gettg message that 'this platform' not supported and to use ie, firefox or safari, but i am using firefox .. anybody know what the problem might be?
<likemindead> mikubuntu, some proprietary nonsense, I'd assume. :-\
<mikubuntu> prolly
<likemindead> G'nite.
<SineDeviance> hi all. i have just installed xubuntu 9.04 amd64. i installed some icon themes from xfce-look.org but when i use those themes half the icons seem to be missing. those icons revert to the default icon theme
<SineDeviance> what gives?
<SineDeviance> anybody?
<ryguy> hey
<ryguy> whats up
<SineDeviance> hey
<SineDeviance> sup
<ryguy> chillin, codin
<SineDeviance> ah
<SineDeviance> im trying to figure out icon theme madness
<SineDeviance> apparently xfce4.4 > 4.6 broke something with all icon themes except the default
<ryguy> =s I dunno, I only use the default theme
<avash1> knock kcock anybody there?
<avash1> i have a problem, can anyone help me?
<avash1> nobody there very bad.
<avash1> why i snobody here?
<avash1> Legendre: can you help me?
<avash1> KingOfDos: can you helpo me?
<ryguy> ello
<avash1> mikubuntu: can you help me?
<avash1> ryguy: can you help me?
<ryguy> lol If I knew your problem..
<avash1> i used to have dual booting, xp and ubuntu. it went nice. but recently i had to remove ubuntu, and when i again installed it, ther comes error sying Error 15\; file not found.
<avash1> of cource after booting to ubuntu
<avash1> in GRUB
<ryguy> did you do extensive google searching on the error?
<avash1> it was no fruitful
<ryguy> did you try editing that file (I forget which on it was) in widows that allows you to dual boot?
<ryguy> I dont know much about dual booting linux and windows
<avash1> no. because thats not what the problem is. hte problem is with ubuntu itself
<ryguy> what version ubuntu
<avash1> baed on hardy
<ryguy> try installing jaunty or karmic
<ryguy> karmic has an updated version of grub
<MaxFrames> hi
<ryguy> hey
<avash1> everybody suggests jaunty.
<ryguy> karmic is still in development, thats why
<avash1> i will try that.
<ablomen> avash1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows << try this guide, it isnt the same senario but it does fix grub
<knome> karmic will be officially out in one month
<MaxFrames> I am unable to resolve "short" hostnames (like "client1") from a xubuntu box, I have to specify the FQDN (like "client1.domain.local") even though I have added the "domain.local" suffix to the search list in resolv.conf
<MaxFrames> can you help me?
<avash1> do you know if dual booting is good or not? the othere day i met a girl, she said dual booting is very problamatic.
<ryguy> its not bad, really.
<MaxFrames> "give her the boot" :P
<ryguy> lol
<avash1> "give her the boot" :P what does that amean
 * ryguy facepalms
<MaxFrames> a joke
<avash1> real meaning of that joke?
<MaxFrames> "to give the boot" = "to fire, to dismiss, to get rid of"
<ryguy> buy her a box of chocolates and some flowers
<avash1> taht doesnot sound like a joke
<ryguy> avashi, english isnt your first language, is it?
<avash1> i am a nepalese
<ryguy> I see
<MaxFrames> anyway... can you help me figuring out that dns issue?
<ryguy> I dont fully understand your problem
<MaxFrames> the search domain suffix list does not seem to work
<avash1> i cant because i am a xo user. i have just started ubuntu
<MaxFrames> I can't resolve a hostname if I don't add the domain suffix manually
<MaxFrames> client1 does not resolve; client1.domain.suffix does
<ryguy> sorry man, I just dunno
<techie> MaxFrames, is this for the local network?
<MaxFrames> yes, I'm trying to resolve local hostnames using a local dns server
<MaxFrames> the dns server is a windows 2003 one
<techie> MaxFrames, have you tried client1.local
<techie> i have a tiny bit of experience with 2k3 but none using it as a primary network server
<MaxFrames> I've tried pretty much everything
<MaxFrames> it's just ignoring the domain suffix search list
<MaxFrames> I think the problem is client-side...
<techie> MaxFrames, have you added the ip of the 2k3 DNS to your network configuration
<MaxFrames> solved
<MaxFrames> the problem was that I had not specified any domain in the ubuntu box configuration
<techie> haha, easyt
<MaxFrames> for some weird reason, the search list is ignored if a domain name is not specified for the local machine
<avash1> aa
<MaxFrames> it works even if I specify a bogus domain
<techie> isnt it odd how such small things can be such a big nuisance
<MaxFrames> in short, the querying machine must "belong" to some domain before it can use a domain suffix search list
<MaxFrames> which doesn't make much sense to me, but still...
<techie> for an internal network i would think it adds an extra security layer
<techie> but who knows
<avash1> i am a batman, i managed my problem.... ya ...hooooooo
<Balsaq_> techie gotta sec?
<techie> sure bal
<MaxFrames> what problem, avash1?
<Balsaq_> played a youtube vid the sound came thru mt speaker great ...but the sound(song is over) and the video itslef still hasnt finished is lagging behind the sound
<Balsaq_> even w98 could do that but it couldnt do much else
<techie> sounds like your video card doesnt like rendering flash videos
<Balsaq_> shoukd i have taken the gnome offering
<techie> huh?
<Balsaq_> it gave me 3 choices...we decided on flash remember
<MaxFrames> bbl
<avash1> i had problem with my key board hardware problem
<Balsaq_> you said you prefered the ones where people get paid
<techie> meh, doesnt really make much of a difference
<Balsaq_> wow the vid just ended and the song was done 2 minutes ago
<techie> only because they were updated more frequently, not because they are more efficient
<Balsaq_> might be my ole 8mb ati too
<techie> oh yeah bal, i got some specs of my laptop
<Balsaq_> maybe because i just now finished a zillion more upgrades and took 9.04?
<avash1> i am notorious with hardwares.
<avash1> i can repair many types, even the one i first handled
<techie> 400mhz G4 cpu, 640mb RAM, 8mb ATI Rage Mobility 2x AGP
<Balsaq_> my w98 coulndt do anyhting right but iplayed these youtubers
<Balsaq_> 400 pII 768sdram pc133 8mb ati yup
<Balsaq_> would some ram help er
<techie> yours was 1998 wasnt it?
<Balsaq_> yup
<techie> nah shes got more than enough
<techie> mines 2k
<Balsaq_> i may pop 3 sticks of 512 in her for a total of 1.5gig sdram
<Balsaq_> dont know if that helps with this issue
<techie> dont try it
<techie> your motherboard wont support it
<Balsaq_> to dangerous?
<Balsaq_> well my board wasnt supposed to take the 768 either
<Balsaq_> supposed to be all done at 384
<Balsaq_> noone knows unless you rad something?
<techie> put it this way, yours in a 1998 board with a 400mhz cpu, mine is a recent board with a 2.8ghz cpu, and mine ahs a max of 2gig
<Balsaq_> read*
<techie> is*
<Balsaq_> but some of the dell techs claim my board is a pwerhouse untested only because the new sticks werent around then some say what you say
<Balsaq_> i think you are probably right and i just got lucky when i doubled what the book said
<techie> ontop of that, even if you could up it to 1.5gig you wouldnt be able to access it fast enough to use it all
<Balsaq_> i played it agsain and the sound and video finished a little closer togeether only off by 10-15 seconds now but hey people are moving real stiff like
<techie> when was the last time you rebooted your box?
<Balsaq_> right after the install upgrade 904 told me too (moment ago)
<Balsaq_> hit restart
<techie> it might be 9.04 making it run sliggish
<Balsaq_> i was nutz to take 904
<techie> i noticed my lappy was a bit sluggish from a fresh install or 9.04
<techie> of*
<Balsaq_> it has never been the same since i took the original 349 upgrades on the 810
<Balsaq_> 810 runfaster for me clean woth no upgrades
<Balsaq_> ?
<Balsaq_> who knows...old puter
<Balsaq_> i can buy a new lapper tomprrow for 450 with amd athlon dual core 2.1 4g ram
<Balsaq_> gateway lapper 15.6 in screen
<Balsaq_> 320 hd
<Balsaq_> ati 3200 on board
<techie_> ill be back soon, gonna load up windows so i can dl debian with my DL accelerator
<Balsaq> anyone on opera?
<Balsaq> my FF with 9.04 ubuntu is slow
<Sysi> it isn't actually light software
<slow-motion> hi
<basajaun> what is the command to get new release in synaptic? - something I have forgotten
<ablomen> basajaun, you mean update manager? should be update-manager -c
<ablomen> or -d for development release
<basajaun> doesn't work for me ablomen
<basajaun> sorry it did work thanks ablomen
<premorphos> is there any way to get irssi to play a sound when my name i written? i have tried schripts but odly they did not work
<ablomen> premorphos, http://vincentwang.wordpress.com/category/irssi/ << this might help, or look for your self at >> http://www.google.com/search?q=irssi+sound+notification
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.
 * likemindead groggily mutters, "Mornin'."
<Pres-Gas> I am just reviewing the Ubu weekly Newsletter #161 and wanting to see if Xubu is on the same track for the Beta release?
<knome> Pres-Gas, "same track" ?
<Pres-Gas> I was going to guess "yes" but then we are now starting to use some slightly different packages (i.e. GDM) for 9.10 I was not sure that was going to delay any release times.
<likemindead> Surely, it is. Always has been.
<knome> Pres-Gas, the gdm is same as in ubuntu
<Pres-Gas> knome, cody-somerville wrote that we are using 2.20 for karmic https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2009-August/007032.html).
<Pres-Gas> ...unless this changed and I slept through that one?
<knome> Pres-Gas, i just confirmed this from him, we are using the same gdm as ubuntu
<knome> that mail is already a month old
<Pres-Gas> Ahhh, cool if it all works.
<knome> yes, it works
 * likemindead is away: My second home is a third world cantina.
<premorphos> ablomen: tanx
<psynaptic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Make%20your%20USB%20stick%20bootable%20with%20SYSLINUX
<psynaptic> is this relevant to xubuntu?
<psynaptic> all I want to do is install from usb stick
<Sysi> yes
<psynaptic> thanks
<Sysi> i don't remember if that worked with alternate install but with normal it will
<psynaptic> what is the alternate install?
<Sysi> with text installer
 * likemindead is back (gone 02:03:50)
<Sysi> public away isn't that nice
<genii> Sysi: likemindead has been given !away warnings a lot in different channels, they seem to be oblivious
<Sysi> after some bans..
<MadsRH> Knome -> Now I am :-D
<knome> MadsRH, :)
<knome> MadsRH, #xubuntu-devel please :)
<MadsRH> Check!
<likemindead> Don't be so boorish genii & Sysi.
<knome> likemindead, i also really think you should get rid of those public away messages
<likemindead> How is it any different from someone who says, "BBL." etc. and then leaves and then comes back and says, "I'm back! LOL!"
<likemindead> ?
<likemindead> I've never understood this secret IRC etiquette.
<Sysi> thats just irritating
<likemindead> That's your opinion.
<Sysi> no one really wants to know
<likemindead> No one's asking you to commit it to memory.
<Sysi> thats just dumb unneeded message
<likemindead> As is this whole conversation.
<ldez1> You guys are defiling my sacred CHAT ROOM!
<knome> likemindead, as it's automatic, it's not really "okay"
<Sysi> it would be best if this isn't needed :)
 * SiDi hates auto away messages too...
<SiDi> When you're on 10 channels with about 200 people, its boring to check your channels just to notice someone went to take a cup of coffee
<Lappy> Uhm. I got a question about Wine on Xubuntu, can someone help me please,
<Lappy> ?
<TheSheep> it doesn't work that way, you have to actually ask the question, and if anybody knows the answer, you will get it
<Lappy> Okay then
<Lappy> :)
<Lappy> Here goes: Okay, so when you install something via Wine, it installs to the 'Other' menu in the Applications menu. Well, here's my
<Lappy> Problem
<Lappy> Whenever I try to remove something from the Other menu, by using the uninstall option all setup.exe files comes with, it doesn't uninstall. Now I am very VERY short on space. So, how do I get rid of them, I already tried deleting drive_c in the .wine but it didn't delete any of the files, help?
<Lappy> Should I just uninstall Wine from Add/Remove program?
<Lappy> And then re-install?
<techie> i cant see why that wouldnt work
<TheSheep> first of all, those are just menu entires, removing them wont give you much space
<techie> and Lappy, always remember...
<Lappy> Okay, I'm going to try that now
<techie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheSheep> second, they are in .local/share/applications/wine
<stevex> Have an old compaq desktop with 225Mhz processor, 4 gigs HD space, would xubuntu be ok?
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> I'll try that then
<floating> stevex: no
<stevex> damn, trying to find something to put on this oldy....
<floating> you could wait for lubuntu
<techie> may i suggest puppy or DSL
<stevex> Tried DSL, hit enter to start install, goes to blank screen, I'm assuming doesn't support hardware?
<Lappy> TheSheep: If I delete the wine folder in .local/share/applications/wine, it'll be like uninstalling, right?
<techie> im not sure, ive never tried linux on something with such low specs
<floating> yeah, or those.. although ur computer might work with lubuntu, which could be a nice choice... once it gets released first :/
<stevex> It shipped with Win98
<TheSheep> Lappy: no, it will delete the menu entries, but not the program files
<Lappy> Okay
<TheSheep> Lappy: it's like deleting the shortcut
<Lappy> Okay
<TheSheep> Lappy: but the programs surely asked where to install?
<floating> i had an installation problem with some xubuntu, so i downloaded the alternative cd and it worked
<Lappy> Yeah
<Lappy> C:/Program Files/X
<TheSheep> floating: yeah, live cd has trouble on low-ram systems
<Lappy> So if I go to my c drive. Did that already
<Lappy> Deleted all of it
<TheSheep> Lappy: then it was in that drive_c directory
<TheSheep> Lappy: so you only have menu shortcuts left
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> I'd like to get rid of them
<Lappy> There is quite literally like 60
<TheSheep> Lappy: they don't work anymore, do they?
<Lappy> No, no they do not
<TheSheep> Lappy: well, you know where they are
<Lappy> Uhm
<Lappy> Local so on
<TheSheep> yes
<Lappy> I can't seem to find local xD
<floating> stevex: this article shows that xubuntu is not for such systems http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7520/1.html
<stevex> Thank you floating, think I'm going to try puppy
<TheSheep> Lappy: it's .local
<TheSheep> Lappy: it's hidden
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> So I go to where then?
<floating> ok, good luck
<Lappy> in my home folder?
<TheSheep> in thunar view->show hiden files
<TheSheep> yes
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Thank you so much for the help :D
<Lappy> It must be the packages I installed
<Lappy> That's taking up so much space
<Lappy> Thanks TheSheep :)
<TheSheep> Lappy: try 'sudo apt-get clean'
<Lappy> Okay?
<TheSheep> Lappy: that will clean apt's cache
<Lappy> Oooo
<Lappy> Okay ;D
<Lappy> Okay. I cleaned it I guess
<TheSheep> 'df -h' shows free space
<Lappy> 14G - 20 used
<Lappy> Gotta figure out what's cluttering it...
<TheSheep> install gnome-utils and run 'baobab'
<TheSheep> it's a very cool disk usage visualiser
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Where do I find the show hidden files button exactly
<Lappy> Sorry for the newbish questions, still new to Xubuntu/Linux
<Lappy> Found it
<Lappy> Already showing
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Deleted the file but shortcuts are still there
<Lappy> Restart my system?
<TheSheep> Lappy: n need
<TheSheep> no need
<Lappy> Hmm
<TheSheep> delete .cache/xfce4/desktop/
<Lappy> Shortcuts in the 'Other' menu are still thee though
<Lappy> Oh okay
<Lappy> Huh
<Lappy> I don't have the xfce4
<Lappy> It's .cache
<Lappy> Then I have Rhthym Box, sessions, Thunar, and Totem
<Lappy> Okay downloading Disk Usage Analyzer
<Lappy> Is this pretty much the same as Windows Disk Defragmenter? Is there something similar?
<Lappy> WWWHHHOOAA! Sorry for the caps, but it deserves it
<Lappy> The other menu is gone!
<Lappy> Thank you so very much TheSheep !
<knome> Lappy, linux doesn't really need defragmenting
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Also, I installed Disk Analyzer, but where would it be in the menus?
<knome> maybe system
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Looking there
<Lappy> Nope
<Lappy> Nothing named 'Disk Analyzer'
<knome> disk usage analyzer basically tells you how much space you have used
<Lappy> Yeah
<Lappy> ... I found the problem...
<knome> ? :)
<TheSheep> it may be hidden in menus
<Lappy> I was using a downloading tool to get parts of a file like 5 GB big
<Lappy> That's where all my space went xD
<TheSheep> try [ressing alt+f2 and typing 'baobab'
<Lappy> The parts = 5GB and the file unzipped = 6GB
<Lappy> That's where it went :P
<Lappy> There we go
<Lappy> Now only 3.4 GB used
<Lappy> Now one more problem. Xubuntu isn't detecting my 8.4GB hard drive? Where is it?
<knome> try looking in /media
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> CDROM CDROM0 floppy floppy .Hal-mtab
<knome> mmh
<Lappy> CDROM and floppy are shortcuts
<Lappy> Maybe my hard drive was set up improperly?
<Lappy> Jumpers may have something to do with it maybe?
<knome> !drives | Lappy
<ubottu> Lappy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Lappy> No fstab in etc...
<knome> o.O
<Lappy> That means?
<knome> i'm surprised
<Lappy> Why?
<knome> because you should have fstab
<knome> which xubuntu do you have?
<Lappy> firefox-3.0 fonts foomatic
<Lappy> That's all the F files
<Lappy> Should I take the hard drive out and reconfigure the jumpers?
<knome> no, you should find you fstab file
<knome> press alt+f2 and run 'gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab'
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> I'm uploading a screen cap. One sec
<Lappy> Http://i33.tinypic.com/2woivd2.png
<Lappy> There
<Lappy> I'll get a better full size one sec
<knome> okay, that looks better
<knome> you don't need to
<Lappy> Okay
<knome> now see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<knome> " To list your devices by UUID use blkid "
<knome> so open terminal and type blkid
<knome> then use pastebin to paste the output
<knome> !pastebin | Lappy
<ubottu> Lappy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Lappy> Okay. I'll log in using my comp rather than my ipod
<Lappy> Be right back
<knome> okay :)
<Lpp> Okay, one sec
<benchik> hello
<benchik> how can i know how much mem my xubuntu consumes? cause what i see with "free" also counts cached mem
<knome> !hi | benchik
<ubottu> benchik: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<knome> benchik, where are you looking?
<Lappy> http://pastebin.com/d6b117f27
<Lappy> there
<knome> Lappy, okay, i suppose the hard drive is installed incorrectly. do you have an older computer?
<Lappy> Yeah
<Lappy> It's pretty old
<knome> okay
<knome> you should double-check the jumpers and cables
<knome> xubuntu basically should detect it automatically.
<Lappy> Yes, I'll go take it apart again and take a look
<knome> okay. i'm not sure if i will be here when you come back but i hope someone can help you
<knome> good luck :)
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Thank you for all the help :D
<Lappy> 
<Lappy> Off I go to fix it
<knome> no problem :)
 * Lappy turns off computer
<Lappy> Bye
<Lappy> I won't be that long
<knome> see you
<Lappy> maybe 20-30 min
#xubuntu 2009-09-29
<Lappy> knome. It looks like it detected it in startup
<knome> okay, great
<Lappy> But it won't show up in Xubunu, help?
<Lappy> Xubuntu*
<knome> did you look at /media again?
<Lappy> O
<knome> O? :)
<Lappy> Right
<knome> okay
<knome> go to terminal and type 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Lappy> Just did
<Lappy> It says dev/sdb2
<knome> okay
<Lappy> It's not in /media Though...
<knome> with 'blkid' do you see /dev/sdb2?
<Lappy> It has Windows 2000 if that's any help...
<Lappy> On the hard drive
<knome> oh, so it's supposedly ntfs drive?
<Lappy> Yup
<knome> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<knome> that's a more thorough howto
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Found an NTFS config tool in Add/Remove
<Lappy> Does that work?
<Lappy> In all honest truth I quickly skimmed the page
<Lappy> In a bit of a hurry....
<knome> i don't know, i have almost no experiences on ntfs+linux
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Well I'm going to try it now
<knome> okay
<Lappy> Hmmm
<Lappy> How to run it now
<Lappy> Not showing up in menu
<Lappy> Alt+f2
<knome> hmm
<Lappy> What's the command though...
<knome> ntfs-config?
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> I'll try
<knome> i don't know, just guessing
<Lappy> Uhm
<Lappy> So
<Lappy> It would be 'run ntfs-config'?
<knome> no
<knome> just 'ntfs-config
<knome> '
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Error: This programm need to be run as root
<knome> okay, then 'gksudo ntfs-config'
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Yup that worked
<Lappy> Dev/sdb1
<Lappy> Just a sec
<Lappy> Okay, I did blkid it says /dev/sdb1: UUID= "3618B33D18B2FAC7" TYPE="ntfs"
<Lappy> Is that the one? I'm guessing it is...
<knome> yes, that's it
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> So Click add then, taking a guess :P
<knome> heh
<Lappy> Mount Point?
<Lappy> What is that?
<Lappy> Add a name for Mount Point
<knome> that's a directory
<Lappy> What should I name it then?
<knome> eg. /media/windows
<Lappy> Just leave it
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> So like /media/8.2GB
<Lappy> Right?
<Lappy> Yes I know, it's small
<Lappy> :)
<knome> that's okay as well, i suppose. i'm not sure about the . though
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Then /media/windows it is
<Lappy> Heh :P
<knome> you can always change that
<Lappy> Right
<Lappy> Because it's a file directory?
<Lappy> Ph
<Lappy> Oh*
<Lappy> You must choose a name, not a directory
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Windows it is
<knome> :]
<Lappy> I got one
<Lappy> IBM HD
<Lappy> There. I'm so smart xP
<Lappy> There we go /media/IBM HD
<Lappy> Hmmm. Enable write support for external device?
<knome> well, if you want to write to it..
<Lappy> Enable wrote support for internal device is already checks
<Lappy> Checked*
<Lappy> There's two options. Write support for internal and write support for external
<knome> hmm
<Lappy> Check both just in case?
<knome> then use internal
<knome> i think :)
<Lappy> Okay
<knome> you can also change that later
<Lappy> I can always remount
<Lappy> Yup
<Lappy> It's all there
<Lappy> Thank you so much for your help :D
<knome> no problem
<knome> have fun with xubuntu :)
<Lappy> :)
<Lappy> I'll come back here if I run into any dilemas
<knome> yeah
<Lappy> :). Hopefully I'll be a Xubuntu guru one day :P
<homebrewcider> hey there, I'm using xubuntu 9.04 but now I can't delete files, can someone help?
<ryguy> are there any browsers that don't rape my cpu? I'm running a 0.85 GHz PIII
<Techie> 850mhz should be more than enough for a standard browser
<ryguy> you would think so... firefox rapes my cpu and chrome rapes my memory (371MiB)
<Techie> have you tried opera?
<Techie> thats supposedly lightwieght
<ryguy> I'm about to install epiphany-browser, do you think opera would be faster?
<Techie> im not really sure ive never used either of them, im just going by what ive heard
<ryguy> fair enough, I'm gonna try epiphany then try opera if I have any problems
<ryguy> is xubuntu the lightest version of ubuntu?
<Lappy> I think Puppy may be one of the lightest...
<Lappy> Correct me
<ryguy> puppy is a version of ubuntu?
<Sysi> not as far as i know
<Sysi> it may is based on that but it isn't version of it
<ryguy> right
<Techie> Sysi, just a heads up puppy is rpm based, not debian
<Sysi> well, i don't know much about it
<Balsaq> techie: are using web janitor...is that xubu?
<Balsaq> i got in 9.04 seems like ccleaner or something
<Balsaq> techie: are you using web janitor?
<techie_> web janitor?
<Paul1957aa> hi all. I think I have a problem with mounted drives and fstab file. anyone here able to help?
<Paul1957aa> ok. maybe later then. cu
<shai> Hi everyone :)
<shai> I just burned my first CD ... and it seems to not go past the "Loading...boot:" stage
<shai> I tried burning the CD a 2nd time at a slower rate, that didn't help.
<shai> I checked the md5sum , its ok
<shai> I'm using VIA EPIA M9000 board...
<shai> Could this be a problem?
<shai> Ubuntu's netinstall cd that I burned worked fine...
<eXoSypher> ey can someone please help me
<eXoSypher> ?
<ablomen> eXoSypher, not without knowing if we are able to answer it, so ask your question and someone might help :)
<eXoSypher> ok well i dug up this old pentium2, set bios settings to default and i installed xubuntu, then reboot i choose xubuntu generic from startup, and now im sitting at 'matt@ubuntu:-$
<eXoSypher> but i wanna be at the desktop/explorer
<eXoSypher> O.o
<TheSheep> any messages explaining what went wrong?
<eXoSypher> well nothing went wrong, i dont know what to do from here on
<TheSheep> eXoSypher: it did if you didn't get a desktop
<eXoSypher> uhm soz i dont really know. awe
<eXoSypher> bye*
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow
<TheSheep> good afternoon
<Sysi> good moron
<Sysi> wait what--
<TheSheep> Sysi: nice to meet you
<Sysi> yup, but g2g
<Sysi> mate remowes
<Pres-Gas> lol, Sysi
<ValentineX> When i connect usb, where can i see USB mounted icon etC?
<likemindead> In your file manager, Thunar, as well as the "Places" tray. There are several other options too.
<likemindead> You can have it appear on your desktop.
<likemindead> Etc.
<ValentineX> from where what is thunar
<ValentineX> opened home, now where?
<ValentineX> I do not see it any where, it was fine in ubuntu
<likemindead> ...
<Pres-Gas> Well, likemindead, at least you tried.
<likemindead> No one has patience in IRC. :-\
 * AngryGnome yawns
<robert0> last night i started to have a problem where any time i'd open a new application the window would close automatically. i rebooted and now it's happening for the login screen and i can't login. it's in a continuous open/close loop. i'm running the latest xubuntu.
<knome> robert0, latest == jaunty (9.04)  or karmic (9.10)?
<genii> Smells of mis-owned ~ files
<robert0> knome: jaunty 9.04
<knome> robert0, what did you do before this started to happen?
<robert0> nothing that i know of
<knome> as genii said, it might be files in your home which have wrong permissions
<bittin`> Hello do anyone knows how to do the apt-cache bigger?
<genii> bittin`: Can you explain better the problem?
<robert0> ~/.. was the only thing in my home dir owned by root. i  chown'd it to my user restarted the machine. and it's still doing the same thing. is there something else i should be looking fore?
<TheSheep> robert0: .. should be owned by root
<TheSheep> robert0: do you have free disk space in home?
 * Pres-Gas wonders if anything is showing up in robert0's logs...maybe from "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" specifically?
<genii> robert0: Did you do something like: ls -lah /home/yourusername              ? Because a lot of the dotfiles are in there
<robert0> .  /home is 55% used. i manually ls -al every dir... does -h show more info?
<genii> Yes, the hidden files
<genii> "dotfiles"
<robert0> i see those with ls -al . -lah looks better though :D
<genii> robert0: So as far as you can tell, everything recursively in /home/yourname  belongs to yourname:yourname      ?
<robert0> yes
<bittin`> got it to work now :)
<genii> robert0: Perhaps install pastebinit    and then show us contents of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<robert0> i'm not sure how to get the machine on the network. it has a wireless nic. i use the gui network manager :-/
<genii> Alternately, you could stick stuff onto a usb stick, shuffle it to the box you're on, then use the pastebin
<robert0> i'm having trouble finding a usb drive atm, not my day. fwiw, i went through /var/log/Xorg.0.log the only warning was one about not having cyrillic fonts installed
<genii> Anything notable in the auth.log ?
<genii> Or possibly gdm.log   seeing as how currently it keeps going back to login screen
<robert0> checking it out right now.
<robert0> from /var/log/auth.log  gdm[11453]: pam_nolgin(gdm:auth): cannot determine username
<robert0> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gdm-list/2009-May/msg00017.html seems to have the same problem but no fix
<likemindead> If I download a video in .flv form, how to I get it to play in a DVD player?
<likemindead> Convert it first? If so, to what format?
<genii> .vob
<likemindead> Convert the .flv to .vob & then burn it to DVD, genii?
<genii> likemindead: Basically, yes. You may want to look into the app DeVeDe as well
<genii> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<genii> It can do stuff like avi/wmv->dvd layouts. Not sure about straight flv though
<Ido_> Hello guys, umm, I have a question...about installing Xubuntu
<knome> !ask | Ido_
<ubottu> Ido_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ido_> It's like forcing me to put a password, is it possible to cancel it after the OS is installed?
<Ido_> Yeah sorry, I just thought it was too long for 1 message and it's also the first time i'm in this channel XD
<knome> i'd suggest to not leave the password empty. you can choose if the user is loggeed in automatically
<knome> but you need the password for administrating your system, like installing updates
<Ido_> Hmm ok, and it won't limit other computers in my network from seeing my computer by a password? It's just a password for Admin's stuff?
<knome> do you mean if other computers can access your computer without password?
<Ido_> Yeah
<knome> what kind of networking setup do you have in mind?
<knome> you shouldn't really give your admin password to anybody
<Ido_> It's a home computer, going to be installed on my old Celeron laptop so it'd connect to the TV and run movies from other comps
<Ido_> That run WinXP
<Ido_> Which means...regular network, with WinXP's
<knome> right.
<knome> !sambe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambe
<knome> d'oh :)
<knome> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ido_> Oh, thought it was automatically connect-able...anyways, my purposes won't be limited to a password with this Samba?
<Ido_> Sorry for the annoying questions btw .-.
<knome> actually, i'm not sure
<knome> i have used samba very little
<knome> what files do you mean to share?
<knome> would the winxp machine need to write there or read only?
<Ido_> Probably movies mainly
<Ido_> Read only I guess
<knome> i'm not really the expert on samba, but you might be able to do it without password.
<knome> you might ask #ubuntu for the samba configuration as it's not xubuntu-specific.
<Ido_> Kay...well bad case, it's like the easiest password, but I hoped to avoid the "trouble"
<Ido_> So I can keep it regularly if I choose to automatically connect, and i'll figure out clearly what to do with that Samba thing in Ubuntu's chat...
<Ido_> Thanks a lot, i'm going to my other computer to complete the installation XD
<knome> no problem
<knome> have fun with xubuntu
<twocarlo> just installed xubuntu 9 64 bit few minutes ago,this is great and it was ultimately fast
<knome> twocarlo, great to hear. the version number is probably 9.04 though :) (9 for 2009, 04 for april)
<twocarlo> knome:yeah you 're right to be exact
<knome> in a month we will be releasing 9.10
<twocarlo> oh ic
<knome> well actually less than a month
<twocarlo> up to what screen resolution can it support i got 1366x960 but im only using 1024x760
<knome> my resolution is 3840x1200
<twocarlo> knome:are you using dual s-dvi
<knome> twocarlo, yep
<twocarlo> that was overkill for a desktop, however still provides infinite excitement
<knome> umm, not really
<knome> (for both)
<knome> when i work i really need all the space
<twocarlo> ic then
#xubuntu 2009-09-30
<homebrewcider> hey there using Xubuntu, and Krusader, trying to copy files to server, can view files okay in server, but when copying get error message that failed to write file to xxx
<ryguy> give it a little while, once someone notices someone asked a question they'll start helpin ya
<ryguy> I'd help if I knew =/
<ryguy> did you try opening krusader as root then copying them?
<homebrewcider> first lot worked okay, now nothing
<homebrewcider> that's what is confusing me
<ryguy> try running this command `sudo cp FILE_HERE DESTINATION_HERE`
<homebrewcider> in krusader?
<ryguy> if it works as root it means your permissions have been messed up
<ryguy> huh? in the terminal
<jim___> .
<ryguy> .?
<ryguy> homebreacider: you come up with anything?
<jim___> Hi. I'm a noob and just installed 8.04.1 on a thinkpad t30 p4 2.2 512mb, and it takes exactly 4 minutes to boot
<jim___> Ideas?
<ryguy> whats your computer specs?
<jim___> P4 2.2ghz 512mb
<jim___> What else do you need to know?
<homebrewcider> not yet
<homebrewcider> not thinking straight
<ryguy> when you boot, does it say anything about "Booting from network" or anything like that? My computer tries to do that and I cant set it not to in the IOS so I have to press ESC everytime
<ryguy> and that saves me at least 4~5 minutes
<ryguy> where does it take long
<jim___> I've never seen a dialogue, it just hangs when the progress bar is at about 1/4
<jim___> Is there a way to boot it verbose so I can see what it's doing?
<ryguy> im I dunno, lemme google around real quick =p
<jim___> I tried some of that and this was one of the first hits :p
<homebrewcider> as far as copying from one comp to another via command line "sudo cp (file on local computer) (location on remote computer where I want to copy to?)"
<ryguy> jim___: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499374
<jim___> Thx
<ryguy> homebrewcider oh I see what you're trying to do
<ryguy> are you logged in as the same user as the last time it worked?
<homebrewcider> yes, it finished copying one lot and wouldn't do the same thing again
<homebrewcider> that was yesterday
<homebrewcider> went to bed, trying again todfay
<ryguy> jim then see what it hangs on, see if its unnecessary then turn it off in "Startup Applications"
<ryguy> homebrew: you didnt reboot or anything?
<homebrewcider> not at the time , no
<ryguy> homebrew: what version of xubuntu are you on?
<homebrewcider> 9.04
<ryguy> did you try doing it in thundar?
<homebrewcider> haven't got server showing up in thunar
<ryguy> I recently switched to regular ubuntu, xubuntu was giving me too many problems
<ryguy> could you send me a snapshot of whats going on here?
<tehC0unt> hey ryguy
<homebrewcider> can you give me a cli command to check permissions onthe server box? I'm logged in now via putty
<ryguy> err.. not sure
<WantsXubuntu> got my new xubuntu disc, on ubuntu now, anyone want to help me put in my puter
<WantsXubuntu> dont want to mess up my clean ubu OS though
<knome> so what do you want to do exactly?
<knome> install xubuntu and remove ubuntu? have both?
<WantsXubuntu> on ubuntu now bought xubuntu disc also
<jim___> Bought?
<knome> yes, what do you want to do?
<WantsXubuntu> want a partition for xubu with opera 10 turbo form more speed
 * jim___ starts selling xubuntu discs
<knome> jim___, ondisc.com "sells" xubuntu discs for the price of *shipping*
<WantsXubuntu> will leave this part for ubuntu with FF for all the bloated software
<knome> jim___, it's actually illegal to ask more than burning/material/shipping costs.
<ryguy> I bought two xubuntu cds as well =p
<knome> WantsXubuntu, i'm not sure if you should create a new partition. just install package xubuntu-desktop (you don't actually even need the cd) and you can use xubuntu - just select xfce session from the gdm login screen.
<ryguy> yeah "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<knome> ryguy, we're probably going to update the artwork for the cd soon after karmic so you might have to buy a few more ;)
<ryguy> I'm prolly gonna, if xubuntu decides to keep up with its bugs =/ I had alot of problems
<ryguy> I got them for repairing computers and running on super slow computers
<knome> ryguy, i hope they got fixed. we do everything we can.
<ryguy> I'd help if I knew C
<ryguy> =/ I'm a ruby guy
<ryguy> anyways WantsXubuntu: run that command then...
<ryguy> ah
<ryguy> nvm
<knome> there's also need for triaging bugs
<ryguy> Well alot of the bugs I encountered were specific to xubuntu, but came from third party apps
<ryguy> like conky
<knome> conky? what's that :)
<ryguy> I only encountered the problem on xubuntu
<ryguy> =O
<ryguy> its..amazing
<ryguy> hold on lemme get you a screenie
<Balsaq> laptop battery dies was just heare as WantsXubuntu its me
<ryguy> http://linuxowns.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/conky.png
<knome> ryguy, right :)
<ryguy> It runs on your desktop and updates at a set interval, completely customizable
<ryguy> and awesome
<knome> Balsaq, my comment:: i'm not sure if you should create a new partition. just install package xubuntu-desktop (you don't actually even need the cd) and you can use xubuntu - just select xfce session from the gdm login screen.
<ryguy> anyways, Balsaq: open terminal and type "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<knome> ryguy, i see it can be the reason some people might want to migrate to linux
<ryguy> then when its done, logout and goto sessions and click Xubuntu
<knome> ryguy, i want (need) a clearest possible desktop though
<Balsaq> dont want the desktop? want the speed of the OS or is it not faster than ubu?
<ryguy> balsaq, no we're talking about an application.
<ryguy> xubuntu just uses less memory
<knome> Balsaq, the reason why xubuntu is faster is because of it's desktop environment etc., and xubuntu-desktop installs those packages for you
<ryguy> cause of the window manager is xfce
<Balsaq> my impression was xub is like ubu with less stuff in too make it faster is that right?
<ryguy> different applicatiolns
<knome> Balsaq, no, not really.
<ryguy> with smaller memory footprints
<Balsaq> you say if i change my destop it make it faster
<Balsaq> so i thought,,,hmmm ubub is runnin good now, lets have some fun, put xubub on it own partition and test them side by side
<ryguy> isnt it a live disk?
<ryguy> just throw in in there and run the live version and see if you like it
<Balsaq> i have 10g HD still have 3.5 left over
<ryguy> 10g..? whats your system specs?
<Balsaq> i have it on the dosk yes boughtit
<Balsaq> 400mgz dell dim xps r400 675sdram 10g hd 8mb ati
<Balsaq> 768sdram i meant
<ryguy> yikes
<Balsaq> old but runs ubu well
<Balsaq> want more speed but dont want to messup the ubu
<ryguy> yeah, just open up the terminal
<Balsaq> was slow then today put a new flatscreen on her and now is reallly fast once i get on the net?
<ryguy> type "sudo aptitude intsall xubuntu-desktop" (without the quotes)
<ryguy> bah
<ryguy> "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<Balsaq> dont know anyhting bout runnin apps/
<ryguy> okay, listen
<ryguy> follow me step by step now
<ryguy> goto Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Balsaq> and want to keep my ubub desk as is want al clean partition install of xubu
<ryguy> no listen you dont need to do that
<ryguy> you'll still have all your applications and everything
<Balsaq> yeah but if i do i will feel like i havent touched my ubu...i am  afakin puter d*mbas*
<Balsaq> freakin puter d*mmy here
<ryguy> lol alright
<ryguy> its okay
<Balsaq> now you see...
<ryguy> you want ubuntu, but faster right?
<Balsaq> very superstuious
<ryguy> so you want to install xubuntu which is based on ubuntu only looks different and is faster
<Balsaq> gut ubub in here flippin perfect will never risk it
<elninja> What's ubub?
<Balsaq> well i thought xubu had a lot less in it and ran al ot faster and would match it with opera 10 turbo
<Balsaq> ubuntu
<Balsaq> is ubu poor typing skills
<elninja> oh
<ryguy> it doesnt have less
<ryguy> it has applications that do the same thing as the applications you currently have only they run faster
<Balsaq> try to answer fst...and a couple coors
<Balsaq> like to keep everything separate
<ryguy> then get a separate computer -_-
<Balsaq> ubub with ff over here...xubu with opera over her
<Balsaq> well now that you mention it i have another old dell business puter on the way as we speak
<knome> Balsaq, there's really just no sense in that.
<Balsaq> only 4 years old or so
<ryguy> i know ut thats what he wants..
<ryguy> alright then pop in the disk, then when the setup comes to the partition manager, choose the option to "Create partition in remaining space" or something along those lines
<knome> Balsaq, xubuntu does not run any slower if you install with ubuntu. also, it doesn't "touch" your ubuntu any way. and if it does, you can remove it.
<Balsaq> wiil not mess with this set up unless separate partition till i have a flippin clue
<knome> okay...
<Balsaq> i get it done but once everything works i get reeeaaalllyyy friggin touchy
<Balsaq> the wholem kill w98 ubuntu install took 6 hours
<Balsaq> then took 3 hours when i took 9.04
 * ryguy facepalms
<Balsaq> so i guess we'll throw it on the business puter i got comin in then...wil it run faster..sound like you all think its just the same
<ryguy> what? thats exactly the opposite of what we've been saying..
<Balsaq> well you guy donwant to help partiton the xubu in here right?
<ryguy> xUBUNTU is UBUNTU running Xfce
<ryguy> x/UBUNTU/ is /UBUNTU/ running /X/fce
<Balsaq> o
<ryguy> <ryguy> alright then pop in the disk, then when the setup comes to the partition manager, choose the option to "Create partition in remaining space" or something along those lines
<Balsaq> will it "mingle" with my ubu?
<ryguy> how could it if its on another partition
<Balsaq> so that partition offering is unascapable....wil happen no matter what
<ryguy> I have no idea what you mean, or what you want. you could easily do this without making a new partition
<Balsaq> i love clean install, i have upgrades or desktos that sort of mold in...if i choose...can i boot xubuntu-as aclean install even though i have ubuntu in here now, and not mess up the ubuntu, but actually end up with 2 partition, (1)ubuntu with FF (2.) xubuntu with opera...and actually do all this with ever risking my perfect clean ubuntu install? if there is any chance an idiot computer dikwad like me can mess that up i will put i
<ryguy> <ryguy> alright then pop in the disk, then when the setup comes to the partition manager, choose the option to "Create partition in remaining space" or something along those lines
<Balsaq> ok now, i  have 10g hard drive, 3.5 is gone, wha does xubu take up?
<ryguy> umm 1 second
<Balsaq> just so you know i tried this with my new puppy disc earlier and the guy in there couldnt get it done...
<Balsaq> when it was supposed to boot puppy it sounded like a boot and then came right back to my ubuntu log inscren every time
<ryguy> did you press ESC to get into grub?
<Balsaq> i still have a bruise on my forehad from beating it on the wall as i tried over and over to poung it into the dell
<ryguy> lol
<ryguy> well this guy at a forum said: I've put Xubuntu on a 233Mhz/128Mb/2Gb
<Balsaq> no the esc thing happened so fast i didnt have time and didnt kn0w enought to risk a fast move like that
<Balsaq> but i saw that blinkin escape line now that you mentioned it
<ryguy> lol you really are new to computers in general wrnt ya?
<Legendre> howdy
<ryguy> you just tap esc a bunch of times when you turn on the computer
<ryguy> howdy thar
<Legendre> So phase1 of the Edgy-2-Jaunty upgrade went reasonably well today
<Legendre> but I've run into some oddities.. mostly with adding new users
<ryguy> what? you realize that karmic is comming out in less than a month right
<Legendre> for instance, when I call up the users/groups applet, it never asks for a password, and hence I can't add users or make any other changes.
<Balsaq> but is xubu so close to ubu that it really is a non isuues or is it faster
<Legendre> ryguy: this was my oppy' to get the work done, while the system was out of use for a week
<Legendre> I'll load up II when it's available..
<Legendre> err, KK
<ryguy> oh my god balsaq. listen to me for the hundrenth time. x/UBUNTU/ is /UBUNTU/ running /X/fce. It has the same program types (text editor, music player, video player) that do the ssame things but just run faster
<ryguy> its still UBUNTU
<Legendre> so is this a known issue with JJ?
<Legendre> yeah Balsaq, listen to ryguy.. same OS, different default desktop
<Legendre> and trimmed to suit that desktop. Otherwise, all functionality remains or is available
<ryguy> are you root when you try to make the changes?
<Balsaq> so does it come in with FF on it
<Legendre> yes
<Legendre> Firefox is std.
<ryguy> but you can uninstall it and install opera if you want
<Balsaq> can i dump ff free up space and throw opera in ther
<ryguy> "sudo aptitude purge firefox"
<Balsaq> ok my screen doesnt always roll up?
<knome> Balsaq, yes you can, but if you run a shared installation, firefox will also disappear from ubuntu.
<Legendre> ryguy: I dont have the root act activated.. I have never activated it on *ubuntu
<ryguy> Legendre, I mean like adding the users through sudo command
<Legendre> with sudo ... what is it, adduser-app or something?
<ryguy> not sure, I never added users before =s
<Balsaq> no i wont do a shered one, want 2 separate installs on 2 separate patritions
<Legendre> that's what I had to do, but it should have just begged for the pw when I called up the app.
<Balsaq> gnome here....xge here.....ff here.....opera here
<ryguy> Balsaq. for fucks sake
<ryguy> for the third time
<Legendre> as it has done in the past, on EE etc
<ryguy> <ryguy> alright then pop in the disk, then when the setup comes to the partition manager, choose the option to "Create partition in remaining space" or something along those lines
<ryguy> fourth now actually
<Balsaq> ok here goes..will do it when i get the g4 up and running
<knome> !language | ryguy
<ubottu> ryguy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Legendre> Other odd thing.. When I create new users, they don't get the same homedir config as the 1st user
<Legendre> for instance, no ~/Desktop
 * ryguy grumbles
<Legendre> it's like there's no /etc/skel
<Legendre> guess I should take a look and see if it's there, come to think.. though I don't even know if the user-add app reads /etc/skel
<knome> Legendre, use 'adduser' if you insist on adding users from command line
<knome> i'm going to bed. good night/day everybody and enjoy xubuntu.
<ryguy> night
<balsaqgoingforit> losy my connection for a bit
<balsaqgoingforit> now i logged into ubu and i see the xub icon on my desk
<balsaqgoingforit> wants me too click on start pkg manager
<balsaqgoingforit> i think my DOS screnns ran so fast that all mt partition choice flew by me at light speed
<balsaqgoingforit> still here ryguy?
<balsaqgoingforit> if i got xubuntu on my desktop does that mean it wants to run it off the live cd?
<Mueslix> Hi, is anyone online right now?
<Legendre> hi
<Mueslix> Hey I was just wondering about how I would go about installing the 9.04 jaunty jackalope on my computer without a CD drive.
<Mueslix> ok uh nevermind... I mixed up the version of xfce with the release of xubuntu
<Mueslix> i'm already running 9.04
<Mueslix> Thanks for all the help!
<Legendre> =)
<Legendre> So, anyone know about the new user creation issues in JJ?
<Legendre> how to fix them?
<Legendre> Whistling along, with the tumbling tumbleweeds..
<balsaq> when i was at staples today, i spoke to a computer tech who informed of a type of buntu that is designed specifically for people who watch o lot of online videos. he said it had a lot of features built in to make them run right straight out of the box. has anyone heard of the name of this particular form of buntu...or tried it?
<balsaq> cause my you tube vids arent palyin right...vids are falling wwwaaayyy behind the music?
<twocarlo> anybody would like to recomen a good scanner for xubuntu
<Whippy> hello
<Whippy> i just installed 9.04 on my ps3 but the commands i try in the terminal to change the screen res give me an error
<Whippy> "error open :-1"
<Whippy> any help would be greatly appreciated
<ablomen> what are the commands you are trying?
<Whippy> sorry
<Whippy> was afk
<Whippy> i can get to the screen that shows the example and all the video sizes
<Whippy> so i just tried the command in the .eg but modified to the correct standards for me
<Whippy> and yea i just keep getting that "error open :-1" message
<TheSheep> Whippy: what are the commands?
<Whippy> ps3videomode -f 5
<Whippy> is the one i need
<Whippy> fullscreen yuv 1080p
<TheSheep> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<Whippy> oh my bad
<Whippy> thx
<TheSheep> no problem, we jsut know little about ps3
<vojacekj> hi
<vojacekj> i have one problem
<vojacekj> I had xubuntu 8.10
<vojacekj> and now i reinstall it to xubuntu 9.04
<vojacekj> but my g-pen 450 is not working
<vojacekj> can someone help me
<vojacekj> ?
<TheSheep> !broken
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<vojacekj> ok i tried to make it with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetup
<vojacekj> but wehn i calibrate it and change the files and restart xubuntu the tablet is not workink
<vojacekj> the mouse isnot moving
<vojacekj> it is not broken i try it on windows and it worked
<vinnl> vojacekj, the point is that we can't help until you say what exactly doesn't work
<vinnl> !tablet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<vojacekj> the kurzor isnt moving and pc doesnt detect tablet
<vojacekj> in xubuntu 8.10 it work with the drivers from these page
<vojacekj> but now not and i dont know where is problem
<ubuntu> hi guys, i have installed xubuntu on a pendrive, to help me recover files from a broken windows installation... How do i map my windows partition for use in xubuntu?
<twocarlo> hey ubuntu can you change your nick please
<ajm> ok back in a while
<KXDTRAU_MU> hello, i need help :)
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinnl> :)
<KXDTRAU_MU> i lost the taskbar :)
<KXDTRAU_MU> somehow and now i cant find it
<vinnl> !xfce4-panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<KXDTRAU_MU> oh..from applications menu?
<vinnl> ubottu is wisdom itself :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vinnl> KXDTRAU_MU, no, just press Alt+F2
<vinnl> KXDTRAU_MU, do you still have the applicatiosn menu?
<KXDTRAU_MU> The command "!xfce4-panel" failed to run:
<KXDTRAU_MU> Failed to execute child process "!xfce4-panel" (No such file or directory)
<KXDTRAU_MU> this is the error i get
<KXDTRAU_MU> i did write it with ALT-F2
<vinnl> KXDTRAU_MU, you have to run "xfce4-panel", without the exclamation mark (and without the quotes)
<KXDTRAU_MU> ow yes :) now its working
<vinnl> :)
<KXDTRAU_MU> thanx a lot :)
<KXDTRAU_MU> i started loving this,fantastic :)
<vinnl> ^.^
<KXDTRAU_MU> ok so
<KXDTRAU_MU> i have another question
<KXDTRAU_MU> i have 1.70 celeron and 300mb ram approx
<KXDTRAU_MU> 256+218
<KXDTRAU_MU> 128
<KXDTRAU_MU> and when i open youtube
<KXDTRAU_MU> some videos are so slow
<KXDTRAU_MU> some are ok
<vinnl> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KXDTRAU_MU> how can i make all the videos?
<KXDTRAU_MU> fast
<vinnl> Don't really know, I sometimes have the problem as well, seems to be a problem with Flash since I also experience it on other operating systems
<KXDTRAU_MU> for example, hd videos are impossible to watch
<KXDTRAU_MU> i installed the flash,it is working great. WAV files were problem.
<vinnl> KXDTRAU_MU, oh, that is probably because your computer isn't fast enough
<KXDTRAU_MU> :)
<KXDTRAU_MU> hehe 1.70 celeron its.from the dark ages :)
<KXDTRAU_MU> which linux version do you offer?
<KXDTRAU_MU> few people told me netbook
<KXDTRAU_MU> Netbook from pendrivelinux website
<vinnl> That's not a Linux version, that's a hardware type
<KXDTRAU_MU> there is one version of it with 976mb
<KXDTRAU_MU> as img file
<KXDTRAU_MU> works from usb
<KXDTRAU_MU> xubuntu
<KXDTRAU_MU> netbook edition it was i guess.
<KXDTRAU_MU> its in my other computer
<vinnl> So what is your question? :P
<KXDTRAU_MU> how can i make it faster or if i install other version,does it work faster?  :)
<vinnl> There are other Linux distributions than Xubuntu which are (way) faster, but also less easy to use
<vinnl> So basically, it depends on how much usability you're willing to sacrifice and how much work you're willing to invest in it
<KXDTRAU_MU> hmmm
<KXDTRAU_MU> actually,its ok with memory usage but i do see the cpu usage is always over 70 percent
<KXDTRAU_MU> is this normal?
<vinnl> Don't think so, but I know next to nothing about CPU
<TheSheep> it's not
<vinnl> You can open Applications->System->System monitor and check what it using all the CPU power
<KXDTRAU_MU> hmmmm
<TheSheep> use the system monitor to see what's using it
<KXDTRAU_MU> yes,i was using it :)
<vinnl> So, what is it? Firefox?
<Sysi> my 2.4ghz celeron is on it's knees with flash..
<KXDTRAU_MU> yes
<KXDTRAU_MU> :)
<vinnl> So does CPU usage drop when you close Firefox?
<KXDTRAU_MU> nope
<KXDTRAU_MU> its always over 35
<KXDTRAU_MU> minimum 35 i did see
<KXDTRAU_MU> anyway,in the next days i might find more options :)
<KXDTRAU_MU> now its 1:30 in Sydney time :)
<KXDTRAU_MU> thanks alot to everyone :) have a nice linuxy days. :)
<KXDTRAU_MU> byes
<vinnl> So, who wakes up in the morning and thinks "what a nice linuxy day it is again, today"? :P
<floating> vinnl: I might. karmic beta is being released tomorrow, and am gonna try it
<vinnl> floating, yeah, I need to get myself a CD burned as well... I need a fresh install anyways because I've kinda broken my current installation - just hope the liveCD stops freezing on me, otherwise I'll have to install using the Alternate CD, if that works
<floating> i have not been very succesful with the livecd either, so i have been thinking same kind of things :)
<MaloenBCN> Hi guise, having my friends IBM T30, curretnly with XUBU, how do i do graphics(compiz/screenlets) and audio?
<MaloenBCN> i checked all the internets but no joy
<TheSheep> "do"?
<MaloenBCN> or should i DL hardy instead and follow this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_(Hardy_Heron)_on_a_ThinkPad_T30
<MaloenBCN> well, u know, drivers pls or ideas how to config
<TheSheep> it should work out of the box
<TheSheep> it doesnt?
<MaloenBCN> well no audio and the graphics card is an ati radeon mobility 7500, that means no compiz
<TheSheep> xubuntu doesn't come with compiz anyways
<MaloenBCN> everything works fine, wifi card does with ndiswrapper
<TheSheep> did you try the application->system->drivers?
<MaloenBCN> yes i intalled from add/remove
<TheSheep> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MaloenBCN> u mean the hardware drivers? yes but did not detect anything
<MaloenBCN> cool, and how should i proceed with the audio
<TheSheep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MaloenBCN> cheers its copypasted, hell yeah i got work to do kthxbye
<Ido_> Hey guys, I have a question. I'm talking from a machine with Xubuntu, and I want to install Samba, but I don't really know where to go in their website to install a version that fits Xubuntu...help please?
<TheSheep> just install it from the xubuntu repository
<TheSheep> using synaptic
<likemindead> Or open a terminal and enter (without the quotes) "sudo apt-get install samba" Ido_.
<Ido_> Guys, what's the keyboard shortcut for Terminal?
<likemindead> Hmm...
<likemindead> I'm not actually in Xubuntu at the moment. :-\
<TheSheep> Ido_: there is none by default, you can set one up in keyboard settings
<likemindead> That's what I thought. (It's Super+t in CrunchBang...)
<Ido_> Alright...where can I find it in the Applications list meanwhile? (Sorry, really new to it)
<TheSheep> Ido_: settings->keyboard settings
<likemindead> Tilda FTW!
<likemindead> Oh... :-\
<premorphos> is there any better alternative to alsa in the latest dist?
<likemindead> You should be able to use Pulse or OSS, premorphos.
<likemindead> (As alternatives.)
<premorphos> tnx likemindead are you using alsa and have you encountered any problems with mic capture
<likemindead> I am using ALSA, but haven't used a mic at all.
<Balsaq> was suggested to me thant if i change my desktop to xubuntu, rather than ubuntu 904-which i have now, that it may fix the problem i am having playing youtube videos. ..problem is they play real slow and the music plays great...but the video lags way behind the music?
<Balsaq> 400mgz 768sdram 8mb ati
<Balsaq> i know my puter cand di it cause it was doing it good on youtube with w98
<likemindead> Your processor is 400MHz, Balsaq?
<likemindead> 0_o
<Balsaq> yup
<Balsaq> 512 cache
<likemindead> I'd try a lighter distro.
<Balsaq> mmx p2
<Balsaq> dont know distro
<likemindead> CrunchBang would be my suggestion.
<Balsaq> computer friggen dork here
<Balsaq> cant program my way out of a wet paper bag
<likemindead> distro is short for distribution. There are 300+ active Linux distros. :-)
<Balsaq> heard the was a linux called linux mint all set up for playing videos online
<Balsaq> but this OS i have is running perfect...just the youtube slow thing?
<premorphos> im having the same problem but mine is 2,8GHz
<Balsaq> wow 2.8?
<Balsaq> thats why i think its just a driver or something
<Balsaq> cause in my OS it says i have no drivers
<Balsaq> got flash in here though
<Balsaq> premorshos: what vidoe card do you have?
<premorphos> i have have worked on this problem only thing i havent tried is the propetery drivers for the video card
<premorphos> ati 9000igp
<Balsaq> whew sounds like a big one
<Balsaq> my puter is 11 years old
<premorphos> same as yours?
<premorphos> wow
<Balsaq> same as mine?
<premorphos> card
<Balsaq> 8mb ati card here from 1998
<Balsaq> i know ot can do it becasue it was doing it well with w98, but w98 couldnt do anything else ket freezing so i wiped it clean for ubuntu
<Balsaq> runs like a new puter now, except for the utube...weird
<premorphos> well this is an interesting problem. i had the same problem with xp there for i now have xubuntu
<premorphos> it must be the ati.. culd it?
<Balsaq> yeah at work we have xp pro on 4-5 year old dells and they struggle with utube
<Balsaq> but yet my 11 year old dell was doing it fine even with the 8mb ati
<Balsaq> and w98?
<Balsaq> we need to find a driver to dpowmload i know it
 * likemindead loathes ATI. :-(
<premorphos> hav eyou tried any flash outside fire fox?
<likemindead> Balsaq, I'd get an old NVIDIA card off of eBay for cheap.
<Balsaq> well would love too, even just for fun..i guess it could be that ubuntu hates ols ati's
<Balsaq> old*
<premorphos> or get the propetery driver working. it might work
<Balsaq> but my thing is...shouldnt i have had to download drivers when i went to ubuntu...driver that went along with the flash thing i did. a tech on here had me go into a part of buntu thatsaid which vid drivers i had and i went there and it was empty?
<Balsaq> he said he would sleep on it and get back too me...he also told me which ubuntu features interefere and we checked it out and all the ones that interefere were laready NOT checked in add remove...buy i wrote em down if you want them
<kakabates> Hello?
<likemindead> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kakabates> Wow...cool I got to the right place.
<Balsaq> likeminded: if i do the ebay nvivida thing, how do i know if i can stuuf the card in my old dell?
<likemindead> Balsaq, the free, open source drivers are included in the initial install.
<Balsaq> o.thought you might says that, but yet none were listed in my place where it shows drivers accoerding to a tech guy in here
<likemindead> Make sure you know whether your old Dell is PCI, PCI Express (PCI-E), or AGP, Balsaq.
<kakabates> this is my first time on IRC.
<Balsaq> ok i will look up the pci thing now have my original paperwork!
<likemindead> I'd bet you have just PCI.
<likemindead> But you might have an AGP slot.
<likemindead> Something like an old GeForce 6200 might work for you.
<likemindead> That's what I have in my ancient HP. It's PCI.
<Balsaq> ati xpert 98d 8mb 3d 2x agp graphics card factory install???
<Balsaq> pci dvd decoder card factory install
<kakabates> Can I ask for help with getting a Xubuntu wireless connection to work properly?
<premorphos> kakabates: yes you can
<Balsaq> turtle beach montego a3d 64 voice pci sound card....sounds like i got pci's and agp's here!
<premorphos> welcome by the way
<kakabates> lucky me.....looks like i'm connected but i can't get the browser or any other app to access anything online
<kakabates> ty
<premorphos> Balsaq: if it does work for you, you got to tell me cus i could kill for getting to play flash games
<Balsaq> youm mean if the nividia idea works?
<premorphos> precise
<Balsaq> see i was told by many people at dell and techy people that the video card helps with intensive things like games or engineering software, but for simple things like online videos it wont help???
<Balsaq> that pat makes no sence too me, but then again...i am a computer flippin moron!
<premorphos> kakabates: you are online since you are in an icq channel.. but what do you see if you click youre connection settings icon in the top right corner?
<kakabates> ahhh....I know.  New to Linux sort of. Or at least new to the inner workings of linux. I just installed karmic from the alternate ISO on an old Satellite 4030 CDT
<kakabates> on my my main computer right now and i have laptop next to me.
<premorphos> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kakabates> ok let me get my head together so i can ask the right questions in the right places
<premorphos> kakabates: try the #ubuntu+1 channel   this one is focused on xubuntu
<Balsaq> premorphos: likemindead: do you agree with my statement at14:24?
<kakabates> thanks prem....i should also grab myself a list of IRC commands.
<premorphos> no prob
<premorphos> Balsaq: i wasnt loged on at that time.. plz paste it
<Balsaq> was told vid cards help with intense games but wont help play online vids (dell and techy people said it)
<premorphos> oh yes i was logged on.. different timeline. well i wuled have  agreed till i tryed linux. since the driver that comes with the os is built by oss programers without the help of ati it does strange things
<Balsaq> ok i see...now when the techy dude told me go look in aplace where it shoed my drivers, why is there no drivers listed? do you show drivers listed in your puter?
<premorphos> companys like ati wasent much helpful towards the oss comunety before
<Balsaq> yeah i can imagine that...but my puters says i have no drivers installed?
<premorphos> mayby do you mean add/remove?
<premorphos> under applications
<vinnl> Balsaq, where does it say that?
<Balsaq> well in add remove it has these ones checked: macro, adobe, movie....BUT the tech dude had me look somewhere in some driver file thingie and it was empty and he was stumped?
<vinnl> Balsaq, did the tech dude know you were using Xubuntu?
<vinnl> And what was the driver fiel thingy?
<Balsaq> so i felt like there should be some drivers in that driver file box he led me into
<Balsaq> no he knew i was on ubuntu but said try xubuntu
<Balsaq> he thinks that xubuntu will take less of my power thus le tthe vids play at correct speed
<Balsaq> then he said he will research it and get back too me...seemed confused cause my same puter ran the vids great with w98
<Balsaq> yet the whole puter runs waaayyyy better on ubuntu
<vinnl> Again: what was the driver file box? Was it Applications->System->Hardware Drivers?
<Balsaq> yeah that one!!!
<Balsaq> i have none in there i seem toremember him telling me to go there
<vinnl> And what was your graphics card?
<Balsaq> 8mb ati
<Balsaq> but it worked great on w98
<Balsaq> so i know i can do it
<vinnl> Yeah I got that
<vinnl> Do you have the exact card name?
<Balsaq> yes in fact ahve all my original papers...ati xpert 98d 8mb 3d 2x agp graphics card factory install
<TheSheep> !ati | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Balsaq> binary drive? i am a comlete computer moron?
<vinnl> drive*r*
<Balsaq> nice like there but it seems to stop at ati radeon stuff 9300 and what have you....my old timer isnt listed
<Balsaq> like =link i meant to say
<Balsaq> no mention of ati xpert stuf on the link
<Balsaq> i suppose i could follow the link instruction for ati cards that are not mine and pray...
<vinnl> Not sure if that's wise
<Balsaq> yeah i didnt think so...thats why i usually dont do the links everytime i go there as the bots tell me its not for me
<Balsaq> but if i never solve i still will never put windows back i nhere it tortured me  every day for 11 years and this buntu runs perfect all the time
<Balsaq> then...yesterday i bouth a new cheapie acer 18.5 in monitor an it runs even faster?
<vinnl> Balsaq, something that *might* (but probably won't) work is to run an older version (preferably that still receives security updates, such as 6.06), which might still support your older card
<Balsaq> bouth-bought*
<vinnl> Ah, and you might buy a new graphics card :P
<Balsaq> yeah not a bad idea...never thoought of the  6.06 idea?
<Balsaq> i have installed ram...is an vid card install a big hassle?
<vinnl> No idea, I've never done it :P
<Balsaq> when i experimented with sdram i put double the amount in that dell says i can have and it worked great
<premorphos> my RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP] isnt listed
<Balsaq> see what i mean
<Balsaq> wellluckily youtune vids are way down on my priority list...and out lil g4 lapper runs perfect
<premorphos> vinnl: is there any other solution. you think R200 9100 might work?
<vinnl> premorphos, what's your problem?
<premorphos> same as Balsaq
<vinnl> premorphos, and do you see a driver under Hardware Drivers?
<premorphos> only a modem driver
<premorphos> vinnl: in add/remove i can find the ati propetery driver but it is not installd
<vinnl> premorphos, if it's not under Hardware Drivers then it's probably not meant for your card
<premorphos> but still there is someting wrong since i cant even se the smallest flash vidd
<Balsaq> premorphos: when you go into system-hardware drivers is your empt as is mine?
<Balsaq> empty i meant?
<premorphos> nope i have a modem driver there
<Balsaq> say no proprietay drivers in use on this system and is empty when i go there
<Balsaq> so can it hurt if i go load up on some"proprietary drivers"?
<Balsaq> does this mean i have a chance!
<vinnl> Balsaq, if proprietary drivers are listed there activating them might help
<Balsaq> as i say...it says i have none and there is nothing listed at all
<Balsaq> so do i have to put them in there
<vinnl> No, if there are proprietary drivers available they should appear there automatically
<Balsaq> so thats it then...no drivers
<vinnl> Well, that's it when it comes to my help, but perhaps someone else reads this who can help
<Balsaq> so i guess i go into the ubuntu driver place and see if any of those cards can be stuffed in my old dell...if they can go in my dell then i will know i can get the drivers for them? does that makes sence? kind of goin in backwards i guess?
<vinnl> If that Dell also has Ubuntu then yes
<Balsaq> well i am on the dell now and yes i put ubuntu 904 in it running it now
<erik___> hey; i'm trying to get norwegian special keys to work in aterm - they work in the default xubuntu terminal - but i've been unsuccesful so far. my menus etc. are in english, and my LANG is en_US-UTF8..
<Vinky> Hi, Im trying to install xubuntu on my laptop, but on the reboot it fails with /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist
<Vinky> trying in #ubuntu too
<vinnl> NickDeNeger, nice name xD
<Ido_> Hey guys, i'd like to know how to get to the Terminal program(?) in Xubuntu...
#xubuntu 2009-10-01
<Balsaq> if i download drivers for sti graphics cad and they are not the cprrect drivers does it harm my operating system in any way? or have i just loaded useless drivers?
<Balsaq> ati graphics card i meant to say*
<pete__> how do i adjust screen brightness??
<Balsaq> anyone in here know anyhting about partitioning
<TheSheep> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<TheSheep> Balsaq: ask a specific question
<Balsaq> i already di my install, now was told i may not have done a coeerect partition, using the most favorable filing system. now i want to learn how to look in my computer and see if i used the most favorable filing sytem when i did my install?
<Balsaq> i checked you r link and it seemd to think it was done in the most favorable way?
<Balsaq> i want to know which file system it chose for me?
<TheSheep> open a terminal and type 'mount'
<Balsaq> ok
<Balsaq> lotta stuff written in there
<TheSheep> the first line is something like  /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,commit=600)
<TheSheep> what's after the 'type' tells you what filesystem you are using
<TheSheep> ext4 in this case
<Balsaq> tmpfs on|lib|init|rw type tmpfs (rw,nosnid,mode=0755)
<Balsaq> is that it
<Balsaq> or next line
<Balsaq> that is the line after the dev line
<Balsaq> getting my notes BRB
<Balsaq> this guy was saying do to gparted, set partiton size, but before i apply set to ext 3 or 4, then do the boot flag...all this stuff i didnt do when i di my install...he says when a computer was a windows compouter is best to set it up a cetain way to utuilize the best filing system
<Balsaq> so as far as i know i am ok...but he is telling me this BS? just wondering if i did the correct thing eventhough none of this happened?
<Balsaq> i just put  the disc in and ot went in, at one pint it showed w98 and bubtu and a blinking curser...i decided at that moment to wipe out w98 and did it...then iwent on with install of buntu CLEAN. so ifthat is partitioning and using the correct file system then i did it. but i never did all the steps he tolm about?
<Balsaq> doe sanyone have a comment on this, did i do it right even though i never did all the stuff he mentioned?
<KXDTRAU_MU> hi.help wanted. i added  2 harddrives and i dont know how to see them :)
<KXDTRAU_MU> ?
<KXDTRAU_MU> anyone?
<premorphos> KXDTRAU_MU: there is alot on this subject on the forum
<KXDTRAU_MU> i couldnt find any
<KXDTRAU_MU> i just need to see the harddrives
<KXDTRAU_MU> how i can see them?
<premorphos> i had the same trouble. thing is you have to mount them
<KXDTRAU_MU> i tried to see em from terminal but failed
<KXDTRAU_MU> mount?
<KXDTRAU_MU> they are not on use.ide pri and slave
<KXDTRAU_MU> usb
<KXDTRAU_MU> i mean
<premorphos> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<premorphos> samething for you Balsaq you need to mount the partitions
<KXDTRAU_MU> hmmm
<KXDTRAU_MU> so they cant work??
<Balsaq> looked it says ext3
<premorphos> ofcourse
<Balsaq> so am i ok with ext3?
<KXDTRAU_MU> as a 2 day old xubuntu user i didnt get where i have to look
<KXDTRAU_MU> so i need to create partition inside them to make them work?
<premorphos> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<premorphos> no
<premorphos> im not familiar with the usb drive mounting i just know it is possible..
<KXDTRAU_MU> i connected usb stick and it worked ok
<KXDTRAU_MU> but ide harddrives...hard.
<Balsaq> great link thanks
<premorphos> noprob
<Balsaq> so did you say i am ok with the ext3?
<Balsaq> oh well thanks again
<premorphos> that my friend is probably one of yore partitions u need to mount it and you are all set
<premorphos> when you read the info on fstab you will understand what to do
<premorphos> gr8 article on wikipedia on fstab
<Balsaq> are you speaking too me or KXD
<premorphos> yes
<premorphos> you
<Balsaq> ok so that means i never finished the jog from what you say
<KXDTRAU_MU> my problem is unsolveable
<Balsaq> jog=job
<KXDTRAU_MU> i still couldnt find
<KXDTRAU_MU> how to see harddrives
<KXDTRAU_MU> !harddisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddisk
<KXDTRAU_MU> !harddrive
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<NickDeNeger> KXDTRAU_MU: sudo fdisk -l
<KXDTRAU_MU> to run or to terminal?
<NickDeNeger> terminal
<Balsaq> though the link is great, its kinda like telling a kid..."here he need heart surgery just make that incision here" and expecting him to feel comfortable doing it or worse yet thinking he will be successful 1st time.
<KXDTRAU_MU> i did Alt f2 and then paste the command
<NickDeNeger> it's a terminal program
<KXDTRAU_MU> ok
<NickDeNeger> so you should open the terminal itself
<KXDTRAU_MU> hmmmm ok now i do see drives
<KXDTRAU_MU> how do i see inside of other disk?
<NickDeNeger> so you see them
<NickDeNeger> and you would like to add them to your current filesystem?
<KXDTRAU_MU> yes.i do see them but i dont want to format either make partition of
<KXDTRAU_MU> yes
<NickDeNeger> is there already data on it? and if so what is the current file system?
<KXDTRAU_MU> it shows the data and other stuff in the disks
<KXDTRAU_MU> yes
<KXDTRAU_MU> there is data inside
<KXDTRAU_MU> mp3s :)
<NickDeNeger> what filesystem is used?
<KXDTRAU_MU> hmm
<KXDTRAU_MU> the first on is linux one
<NickDeNeger> you could see that in the fdisk -l output
<KXDTRAU_MU> NTFS and FAT32
<KXDTRAU_MU> mixed
<NickDeNeger> the ntfs and fat32 should already appear on your desktop the linux one you can mount via mount or fstab
<NickDeNeger> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KXDTRAU_MU> is there any programme which simplifies the commands?
<NickDeNeger> not that i know sorry
<KXDTRAU_MU> its not on the desktop
<Balsaq> yes a list of all the terminal commands would be great
<KXDTRAU_MU> indeed
<Balsaq> i'm lucky i guess  ithrw ubuntu in, didnt do none of this extra stuff and whoala it runs? sounds like i am now suposed to partition or fininsh the partition but the computer doesnt seem to care...
<KXDTRAU_MU> HPFS/NTFS
<KXDTRAU_MU> /dev/sdb1
<KXDTRAU_MU> how can i reach this /dev/sdb1  ?
<Balsaq> can read the links all day long but they don't mean a gd thing to me
<NickDeNeger> KXDTRAU_MU: first make a directory in: /media
<NickDeNeger> for example /media/ntfs1
<KXDTRAU_MU> ok, now somehow i managed to see the harddrives, i wanted to open a shortcut and now in the shortcut menu
<KXDTRAU_MU> i do see 20 gb media and 10gb media and also i other hd
<NickDeNeger> then you can type: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/ntfs1
<NickDeNeger> yeah that are the linux drives
<NickDeNeger> the ntfs and the fat32 drive should be named
<NickDeNeger> this ones you can just open by clicking on the icons
<NickDeNeger> the linux drives you need to mount manually or automatically at boottime using fstab
<NickDeNeger> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<NickDeNeger> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KXDTRAU_MU> how can i format them?
<NickDeNeger> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<NickDeNeger> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<balsaq> if i go to add/remove and uncheck the system monitor program, will it completely disappear forever or just stay in there, but be disabled? i don't want to lose it, just disable it.
<NickDeNeger> GParted can be used as graphical format utilitie
<NickDeNeger> utility*
<NickDeNeger> but just like in windows the drives need to be unmounted than
<KXDTRAU_MU> hmmm
<KXDTRAU_MU> i am downloading it
<NickDeNeger> KXDTRAU_MU: you can use also get it via the add/remove application or apt-get or what so ever
<NickDeNeger> balsaq: then it will be removed permently (untill you reinstall it)
<NickDeNeger> balsaq: what do you want to do?
<NickDeNeger> remove it from the menu?
<balsaq> glad i asked...just want to disable the system monitor it is sucking up 25-50 percent of my cpu dont need it, but dont want to get rid of it altogether
<NickDeNeger> you can just close the application?
<balsaq> was hoping that un-checking it in add remove would be like turning it off...not throwing it in the trash want to keep it just turn it off
<balsaq> oh it doesnt run in the background all the time?
<NickDeNeger> when you close the application it doesn't consume anymore resources
<NickDeNeger> nope ^^
<balsaq> OH OK
<balsaq> whew some people have told me somepretty wild stories ill tell you
<balsaq> had i guy tell me to dump it...i am thinking its a nice feature why dump it...just turn it off
<NickDeNeger> you can also check the running applications in the console with: ps -Al
<balsaq> yes i did that is when isaw it was running
<balsaq> when firefox and syst mon are on i am at 100% cpu!
<balsaq> i hope we are on the same page have seen many misunderstandings in here since i started
<NickDeNeger> System Monitor only uses resources when it is running
<balsaq> how do you know it is not running right now-curious
<Sysi> arora is lighter
<Sysi> and still very nice briwser
<Sysi> *browser
<balsaq> i will stay with this until i can feel the ground under my feet
<balsaq> but i can tell she is bloooaateeed
<KXDTRAU_MU> ok i did mount command but still no harddrives
<balsaq> old cpu here
<balsaq> this is like open source vista ...luv it though
<NickDeNeger> balsaq: you can see that using ps -Al
<NickDeNeger> ps -Al |  grep gnome
<NickDeNeger> if you don't see gnome-system-monitor in the ps list it's not running :)
<balsaq> so do a command
<balsaq> ?
<KXDTRAU_MU> :)
<NickDeNeger> balsaq: if you type: ps -Al | grep gnome in the terminal and you don't see gnome-system-monitor in that list the system monitor is not running in the background
<NickDeNeger> KXDTRAU_MU: you won't see it as a harddrive but you should be able to see the data when you enter the directory where you mounted the disk
<balsaq> 6 things but none say system monitor...but a lot say gnome so are we cool?
<balsaq> wonder why that other dud told me to dump it
<NickDeNeger> yeah your cool
<balsaq> or maybe he said "uncheck gnome" is a power hog?
<KXDTRAU_MU> i am allready copying it Nick.:)) 1.70celeron cpu and 300mb ram,still working :)
<NickDeNeger> k nice
<balsaq> trying to learn it all in a week,,,,hate bein a dumb asz
<KXDTRAU_MU> to copy somestuff from harddrive,there is an easy way : just creating a shortcut then when you see the harddrive opening it and copying the files from it :)) i didnt use any commands :D guess i am lucky :)))
<balsaq> well thanks Nick i just about killed that feature
<NickDeNeger> balsaq: gnome is quite a heavy desktop enviremond you could also take a look at xubuntu which is way lighter and require less system resources
<balsaq> i also purchase that too have it in my hand right here and puppy
<NickDeNeger> but you probably are already running it since you're in this channel lol
<balsaq> nope not yet but i have the disc
<balsaq> the ubuntu came in the mail 1st then got puppy and xubu
<balsaq> i knew i needed it to be light but couldnt wait when i saw the ubu and tossed it in
<KXDTRAU_MU> i installed ubuntu into my 8gb usb and try it in my laptop. can i use the whole system without damaging my vista system?? i do want to install whole ubuntu into usb drive.is it possible nick?
<balsaq> now i have the 2 lightweight ones but already spent 6 hours getting ubunntu in plus 3 hrs a couple days after doing the 9.04 update so i am too burnt out to do it again for awhile
<NickDeNeger> KXDTRAU_MU: it is possible to make your usb-stick a live cd but i don't know if you can install it on an usb stick as well probably you can
<NickDeNeger> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<NickDeNeger> !usb boot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb boot
<NickDeNeger> blegh sec
<KXDTRAU_MU> i have usb installiton
<KXDTRAU_MU> i mounted img into usb
<balsaq> they are gonna give me a used dell business puter at work to put the xubu in for fun and see which i better
<NickDeNeger> if you have at running from usb you can also use should also be able to use it in your other PC without damaging the current OS
<NickDeNeger> i'm not quite shure though :P
<KXDTRAU_MU> ?)
<KXDTRAU_MU> :)
<balsaq> i heard i can do a line command and change to xubu very easily
<NickDeNeger> balsaq: nice, never worked with puppy linux though
<balsaq> well i have xubuntu disc too
<NickDeNeger> balsaq: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<balsaq> will that lighten it all up just doing that
<NickDeNeger> but i had some problems because it was screwing up some of my gnome icons to some quite ugly one
<NickDeNeger> ehh you probably have to remove de ubuntu-desktop aswell there should be some tutorial at internet which tells you how to switch from ubuntu to xubuntu (or kubuntu (but this is also quite heavy))
<balsaq> that is a joke right?
<balsaq> oh so xubu is still heavy too
<balsaq> then if i do jump down on this old timer i may as well jump wwaaayyy down
<NickDeNeger> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/30/howto-switch-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu-or-xubuntu-or-edubuntu-or-vice-versa-610-edgy/
<NickDeNeger> no xubuntu is light
<NickDeNeger> kubuntu also is quite heavy
<NickDeNeger> but i got to go cya
<KXDTRAU_MU> file system
<KXDTRAU_MU> ex 2
<balsaq> ok thanks
<KXDTRAU_MU> ex 3
<KXDTRAU_MU> ext2-3-4
<balsaq> appreciate it Nick
<KXDTRAU_MU> fat16-32
<KXDTRAU_MU> but no NTFS
<KXDTRAU_MU> why??
<KXDTRAU_MU> linux-swap
<KXDTRAU_MU> partition
<KXDTRAU_MU> which one is good? there are too many
<balsaq> try the linuxmint
<KXDTRAU_MU> nothing like that
<balsaq> or maybe the redhat
<KXDTRAU_MU> fat32
<balsaq> hows about the mid rnage debian
<balsaq> mid range....debian?
<balsaq> well thanks all gotta sleep,,gotta be at work in a few hoours
<KXDTRAU_MU> bye balsaq
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.
<likemindead> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<likemindead> lulz...
 * likemindead is away: FAILURE -- Sometimes your best just isn't good enough.
<SiDi> likemindead: wheren't you asked already to not use away messages ? :/
 * likemindead is back (gone 00:25:50)
<TheSheep> likemindead: can you please turn that off? we are not interested
<likemindead> Yes... I can see I'm disturbing so much valuable chat going on...
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, I will say, from a more practical perspective, that these channels are logged and extra chattiness can muddle a search of those logs.  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Pres-Gas> I personally do not care one way or another....it does not really annoy me, BUT for the reason above turning off the away messages is a good thing.
<likemindead> I just love the irony that the conversations about removing away messages, nick changes, and such take up more space than the original cause.
<Pres-Gas> More social related servers/channels the away message can be a good thing....but in this help forum, if all of us turned it on...and the bot logged that...the signal to noise ratio would not be good.
<likemindead> Understood.
<likemindead> I will rectify.
<likemindead> 0__o
<SiDi> Xubuntu karmic beta is going to be released soon. If you're interested in helping out testing Xubuntu, please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing
<Pres-Gas> Thanks, SiDi!
<SiDi> thanks to you if you take upon your time to help xubuntu ;)
 * SiDi reboots his browser to test gnash
<SiDi> damn, wrong channel
<Pres-Gas> I have a Dell Latitude 2100 ready to receive said Beta iso
<SiDi> you can test the Alpha 6 right now if you want
<SiDi> it's pretty stable
<SiDi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ or that
<SiDi> there will be no changes from now till beta on the Xubuntu side, only some stuff coming from Ubuntu core, so it's actually ready for testing, imo
<Pres-Gas> I will accept that, SiDi, I forgot about the daily builds
<SiDi> i'm personally out of CD's, so that stopped any testing effort :D
<tavasti> which I should use, alpha or daily build if I want to install now?
<genii> tavasti: The stable release is recommended (9.04)
<genii> tavasti: If you feel like using 9.10 (Karmic) perhaps hang out in #ubuntu+1 for questions/problems
<tavasti> ok, I'll join that
<tavasti> temptation to use karmic is strong
<tavasti> ok, few minutes on #ubuntu+1 and now the temptation to go with karmic is much smaller...
<likemindead> I've been using Karmic since the Alpha 6 dropped.
<likemindead> No huge problems.
<tavasti> list of known issues on wiki doesn't look bad, but on +1 channel they talk about 'why should we release unstable beta'
<genii> tavasti: Yes, exactly
<tavasti> I'm not sure what to believe
<genii> Alpha5 made my box unusable, I've since reverted to 9.04 with 9.10 on an external usb stick install
<tavasti> likemindead, do you have flashplugin-nonfree on your karmic?
<likemindead> I do, tavasti. And it works better than ever before! :-)
<likemindead> (Old PIII laptop.)
<tavasti> thanks
<tavasti> so it looks like there is no relevant bugs for me
<tavasti> I didn't read resolved/fix commited etc bugs, but I assume such fixes will be released soon
<tavasti> no bits with bittorent for xubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<SiDi> tavasti: there are no seeds ?
<Sysi> is xfce-look.org down?
<Sysi> gnome-look also...
<Sysi> seems so, need to watch for themes from deviantart then
#xubuntu 2009-10-02
<homebrewcider> Hi there, can someone help, I'm using Xubuntu 9.04. The computer is dual boot, with winblows on another drive. My clock in Xubuntu is always wrong. It is set up for the correct time zone, and to I've set it up to check internet servers, and adjusted it manually. In "/etc/default/rcS" I've set the "UTC" option to "yes", and "no", but it keeps being wrong on reboot. What can I do?
<BTREE> BAN ME
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys, just a couple of quick ones... can xubuntu run comfortably on a machine with only 256MB of ram and could you recommend a light-weight browser that'll still do java and flash without buggin'?
<ewrjiwor> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<ewrjiwor> !ops
<ewrjiwor> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ewrjiwor> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<ewrjiwor> FInally ban me
<ewrjiwor> kline me instead!
<cjones> so i fust upgraded my grfx from onboard to an ati x600 pro what do i have to do to make sure the drivers are updated ?
<johnnym3> hallo!
<faLUCE> hi. how can I add a keyboard shortcut which switches to desktop N to desktop N+1 ?
<faLUCE> hi. how can I add a keyboard shortcut which switches from current workspace to the next workspace ?
<Sysi> ctrl + alt + ->/<-(arrows)
<Sysi> in keyboard settings is options i guess
<faLUCE> Sysi: yes, but it doesn't allow me to modify it
<Sysi> create new?
<faLUCE> I don't see this option Sysi
<Sysi> i have "add" there
<faLUCE> I only have "clear" and "reset to defaults"
<faLUCE> Sysi: xubuntu version: 9.04
<Sysi> hmm, you should have same
<faLUCE> I go into "settings->window manager"
<Sysi> double click
<faLUCE> Sysi: thanks, solved. but this is a bug: I don't see nothing wich shows me that I can press the desired key
<faLUCE> the popup which appears doesn't suggest anything in that sense
<slow-motion> hi
<nagyv> hi! I have an old laptop w/ an old xubuntu (feisty), and would like to upgrade it. Its CD-ROM doesn't work. Is there an easy way to upgrade it to Jaunty?
<ablomen> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ablomen> nagyv, ^
<nagyv> thnx
<slow-motion> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Ido_> Hey guys, umm, I can't find the Terminal, neither in Accessories, or in Application Finder. Help please.
<Ido_> I need it to install Samba btw.
<SiDi> Ido_: hi, try to do alt+F2 and launch "xfce4-terminal"
<Ido_> Thanks :D
<SiDi> can you do a quick ls .local/share/applications/ please ?
<SiDi> i'm curious about why it disappeared
<Ido_> Tried to write it in the terminal, it didn't really load anything, sorry if i'm doing it wrong, i'm very new to Linux
<Ido_> Anyways, I also had a shortcut of the Recycle Bin and the HD when I first loaded Xubuntu, then when I restarted the comp it disappeared
<Ido_> I wonder why it happened...oh I also installed all the updates that were available
<Ido_> Also, I installed a language pack when I chose my language in the installation and it probably renamed everything...I think I should reinstall
<Pres-Gas> Okay, so I have a Latitude 2100 with an 80 gig spindle drive...ready to install the betas of Xubu, Ubu/Moblin, and Ubu NBR!   :P
<Pres-Gas> Good way to get my hands dirty with grub2 as well.
<SiDi> I hope Ido_ won't reinstall
<SiDi> tell him not to if he joins again... his problems are quite easy to fix :/
<Pres-Gas> What is up, SiDi?
 * Pres-Gas goes to the logs....
<Pres-Gas> hmmmm...no logs for that time...how often does ubuntulog dump that stuff?
<Ido_> Hi, I tried reinstalling Xubuntu with a disc that worked previously and when I load the system it says "GRUB loading, please wait..." and then "Error 18"
<Ido_> Help please?
<SiDi> Ido_: there was no reason to reinstall for the problems you had :(
<SiDi> The error 18 usually comes from your BIOS not recognising your HDD because of large size partitions
<Ido_> I know, I just wanted to retry it all because I started off really unorganized
<SiDi> you should boot to your BIOS and check for an option letting you set your HDD from normal/auto to large
<SiDi> did you create larger partitions than the previous time, by the way ?
<Ido_> Not as far as
<Ido_> I know
<Ido_> Last time I formatted a Windows partition, now it was like, formatting a Xubuntu partition
<Ido_> Maybe something wrong happened
<Ido_> I'd check the bios, and if it won't work, this computer has 2 hard disks, one is 160GB but has a lot of problems, another is 60GB
<Ido_> So i'd install on the 60GB
<Ido_> Well thank you...
<Ido_> Hello people, I have no clue on how to configure Samba and connect my Xubuntu to my home's Windows network. Connecting to that network is the main purpose of that computer. Help please?
<TheSheep> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<likemindead> !donut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donut
<likemindead> :-(
<genii> !pie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie
<genii> Hm
<basajaun> genii?
<basajaun> genii what  was that page about ossv4 please?
<genii> basajaun: Hag on i'll find it again
<genii> *Hang
<genii> basajaun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<basajaun> ty genii
<hume> hi... I run ubuntu jaunty, switching between gnome and xfce4. now I cannot change wallpaper in xfce4 - any ideas on what might be wrong or how to solve it?
<Pres-Gas> Okay, so the window manager on the beta Xubuntu live CD has no window manager?
<likemindead> ...?
<likemindead> That's doesn't sound good.
<Pres-Gas> I am getting the torrent this time
<likemindead> hume, can you switch it at all? Or does it mimic the GNOME wallpaper?
<hume> likemindead, I can choose wallpaper in the settings, but nothing happens
<hume> likemindead, solved now.... xfdesktop had crashed
<hume> thx
<likemindead> Ah... ;-)
<thht> hello @ all. probably offtopic: i am currently testing the upcoming xubuntu release and i experience a major showstopper with the xubuntu - livecd
<thht> i copied the "livecd" to an usb-stick and have tested it on my machine as well as on a virtual machine(virtualbox)
<thht> in both test scenarios, the system boots as expected, however, in the GUI, *ALL* windows have no window decoration, so the windows cannot be moved or closed
<thht> please note, this error occurs both booting directly from the host and booting inside a virtualbox
<thht> hello @ all. probably offtopic: i am currently testing the upcoming xubuntu release and i experience a major showstopper with the xubuntu - livecd
<slow-motion> hi
<thht>  i copied the "livecd" to an usb-stick and have tested it on my machine as well as on a virtual machine(virtualbox)
<thht>  in both test scenarios, the system boots as expected, however, in the GUI, *ALL* windows have no window decoration, so the windows cannot be moved or closed
<thht>  please note, this error occurs both booting directly from the host and booting inside a virtualbox
<Pres-Gas> thht, I just ran into the same thing...but downloaded the torrent instead and got windows
<Pres-Gas> thht, how did you get the iso?
<Pres-Gas> I think someone needs to check out the regular .iso file
<thht> Pres-Gas: ditto, i downloaded the torrent (hey , were you blocking the traffic ?? ;-) and i first thought it was my machines fault, but it wasnt :(
<Pres-Gas> LOL, thht, actually I was busy seeding up until about 10 min ago...so someone else must be blocking the tubes.
<Pres-Gas> S?o, the torrent works for you, thht
<thht> Pres-Gas: anyhow, i like the look and polish of the new release. i downloaded xubuntu alpha earlier in september, put it in virtualbox and everything runs fine(with latest updates applied)
<Pres-Gas> But, are you confirming that the torrent works fine?
<thht> Pres-Gas: well i just started seeding again, seems to be ok now ;-)
<Pres-Gas> Good, I am installing now that I have window frames on the live cd...threw away the other cd I burnt
<thht> moving windows and so on is ok again?
<Pres-Gas> Yes
<thht> guess i have to wait until this bug is fixed :(
<Pres-Gas> How so, thht?  I said it works from the torrent file...
<thht> Pres-Gas: not for me. Or is this an updated torrent you have?
<Pres-Gas> I got mine at 2:04p EST
<thht> thats my hash: 3fd5a73aac5b67b1deefa1429d6fc4507b4bf35e
<thht> hi Besogon
<Pres-Gas> I just did an md5sum on the resultant iso and it matches, so the torrent should be okay now.
<thht> Pres-Gas: well, i just keep it for know. i will browse the bug-list and see if i can file a report, later.
<Besogon> thht, hi
<likemindead> WWwwwwhhhheeeee!
<mikubuntu> hey, guys .. my buddy just calld me cause he wants to watch espn360.com the live game at 330, but when you goto channels>soccer and click on a live feed a new window pops up but just stays grey and won't play .. i tried it, and same thing.  actually i couldn''t get any nonlive stuff to play either.  could someone have a look at it?
<likemindead> mikubuntu, I think it's a Silverlight issue or some proprietary foolishness on ESPN's part.
<likemindead> Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1171798
<mikubuntu> likemindead, ok, lemme go read .. were you able to get it to play?
<likemindead> I haven't tried, personally.
<mikubuntu> any sports fans in here who might have had success viewing www.espn360.com ??
<mikubuntu> my buddy isn't gonna be on top of it enough to do the wine thing, and i'm an hour away, not to mention, i don't care about games either .. hahaha
<likemindead> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=espn360+Ubuntu
<likemindead> ;-)
<mikubuntu> i'm saying that now, cause he may show up here in a while when he gets home and reads his mail told him how to get here
<mikubuntu> oh, thats FUNNY, is that a labs thing?  i wanna use it!
<mikubuntu> let me get that for you.com  hahaha
<likemindead> I love it. ;-)
<likemindead> http://lmgtfy.com/
<mikubuntu> thats very useful, and humbling, and funny
<likemindead> I use it A LOT.
<mikubuntu> oh, yeah, i just adopted it too
<mikubuntu> its geek porn
<Laibsch> No matter what I do to "Settings - Appearance - Style" in xfce4-settings-manager, the title bar will keep the look of the 6nome style which is the first entry in my case.
<Laibsch> How do I fix this?
<Laibsch> up-to-date karmic system with xfce 4.6.1
<TheSheep> Laibsch: are you sure xfwm4 is running, and not metacity or emerald or something?
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> I was helped in #xfce
<Laibsch> The change has to be done in
<TheSheep> cool
<Laibsch> "Settings - Window manager"
<Laibsch> a little incosistent, it seems to me
<Laibsch> but maybe I just need to learn
<TheSheep> xfce's settings are pretty scattered
<TheSheep> you configure keyboard shortcuts in two places too
<TheSheep> I suppose that's because they want to keep the components separate
<slow-motion> i have the keyboard layout switcher installed. but none of the russian keyboard layouts fit my keyboard.
<slow-motion> When i use the russian layout under windows, then every key is there where it should be
<Max__> hi Guys
<Max__> anybody here can tell how can I make a usb ubuntu with only Chrome or firefox browser?
<Max__> anybody here
<Max__> ?
<Max__> hellooooooooooooooooo
 * Streamer testing
<knome> Streamer, ping timeout. go play outside.
#xubuntu 2009-10-03
<webbb82> hey i just installed xubuntu but im having some problems with open wi ndows
<webbb82> everytime i open a window the title bar is above the visable workspace so i cant click and drag a window around
<Sysi> press altr
<Sysi> *alt
<webbb82> alt click doesnt work eithor
<spursncowboys> when i install thru the ppa gnome-do, it crashes on me. I am using a xubuntu 9.04
<webbb82> im new to xfce  how does the smartbookmarks applet work
<ubuntu_> Will the final version of xubuntu contain exaile?
<NymfTwo> I've been trying to get the Cell SDK 3.1 (ISOs) from the IBM Web site installed with not much luck. I've tried many different ways and scoured through Web pages. I am using Xubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty).
<NymfTwo> I am running Xubuntu under VirtualBox.
<Balsaq> could someone troubleshoot the specs on a used puter i may buy?...2005 amd athlon 3200 64 2.0 , 1 gig ram, 40 HD, for use with buntu and for on line videos?
<Balsaq> says it runs 32 and 64 bit
<Balsaq> cant run online vids well on my current computer want one that can do it
<Balsaq> join #kubuntu
<Besogon> why my sound does turn off when I'v just boot computer? Does anybody face with it?
<Besogon> why my sound does turn off when I'v just boot computer? Does anybody face with it?
<Sysi> many have same problem
<Carnophage> Besogon: sound isn't really off or the icon in the panel just doesn't say it's off?
<Sysi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/352732
<Besogon> Carnophage, I can appear sound only with xfce4-mixer. (sound is really off)
<Besogon> Sysi, I will see you have given
<Carnophage> Besogon: hmm so I have a different problem then, my sound is ok but the icon in the panel, always after reboot or fresh start says that the sound is on
<leaf-sheep> Besogon: Run "sudo alsactl init" in the terminal.
<Besogon> leaf-sheep, OK. I'v just done that. What now?
<leaf-sheep> Besogon: Sounds working?
<Besogon> leaf-sheep, yes. But I have to reboot for check if it works after boot.
<leaf-sheep> Boot away.
<leaf-sheep> Besogon: How is it going?
<Besogon> leaf-sheep, hmm.. "alsactl init" can swich on the sound, but after boot sound steel is off...
<leaf-sheep> Besogon: You had to do the command again?
<Besogon> leaf-sheep, yes
<Besogon> leaf-sheep, It writes me this
<Besogon> Unknown hardware: "VIA686A" "Realtek ALC200,200P rev 0" "AC97a:414c4710" "" ""
<Besogon> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<leaf-sheep> That's normal.
<leaf-sheep> I guess -- Do try --> sudo alsactl init ; sudo alsactl store
<leaf-sheep> It'll store in a profile.
<Besogon> leaf-sheep, At the time, gnome works fine
<Besogon> ok. I will try
<leaf-sheep> Also, do "alsamixer" and regulate all bars high.  See any "blue/gray M" -- Toggle 'm' to unmute to "green 00"
<leaf-sheep> Then do the "sudo alsactl store" again to store.
<leaf-sheep> ESC to save out.
<leaf-sheep> Besogon: You want to try #ubuntu -- more traffic than KDE/X -- but some of them does use X.  I'm going to take my puppy out for a morning walk. Bye. :o  Let me know the results too. ;)
<Besogon> leaf-sheep, ok
<leaf-sheep> Besogon: Sup?
<Besogon> leaf-sheep, not works. Im reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/352732
<csioktel> Anyone know, which mirrior can download xubuntu 9.10beta near HongKong?
<bodger> Hello, am trying to setup a wireless card. It's a Belkin PCMCIA, have installed the drivers correctly with ndiswrapper (wlan0 appears in `iwconfig`)
<bodger> out router is detected in network applet but is greyed out
<bodger> any ideas why?
<bodger> `lwlist scan` also shows the essid of the router
<likemindead> If I installed Xubuntu 9.10 when it was Alpha 6 and I run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will I have, essentially, the 9.10 Beta release?
<likemindead> Or is there a difference?
<Sysi> no, you don't need dist upgrade
<likemindead> Oh?
<Sysi> just install updates normally
<likemindead> Same as a fresh Beta install?
<likemindead> When all is said and done?
<Sysi> you end up with exatly same OS
<likemindead> That's what I thought. Thanks!
<Ido_> Guys, I tried installing Samba and I still can't understand the guide...I mean what the hell is mountname and all those...can someone help please?
<SiDi> Ido_: hiya
<SiDi> may you post the guide here so i can see what you are having trouble with ?
<Ido_> Err... wait
<Ido_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ido_> I think the second one
<Ido_> No, here's the one I used:
<Ido_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<z00q> NE1 here?
<TheSheep> !u | z00q
<ubottu> z00q: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<z00q> Is anyone here?
<Sysi> of course not, irc is dead
<TheSheep> nobody is here
<z00q> Heh heh. I have been away from irc for ten years. Just got out of prison. Please excuse any social lapses on my part.
<TheSheep> if you need help with any problem, justask your question and if anybody knows the answer, they will respond
<TheSheep> also, stick around, many people look at the channel from time to time and may answer you after an hour or something like that
<z00q> Well, I have a Compaq Armada E500. 256 mg RAM, 700MHZ Processor. I am trying to install xubuntu from cd but keep getting a seg fault error and the machine freezzes. Am I wrong to assume that a seg fault error is related to a memory problem?
<TheSheep> it may be
<TheSheep> are you using the livecd?
<z00q> Yes.
<TheSheep> on low-ram systems it's better to use the alternate cd, it needs much less ram to work
<TheSheep> it installs exactly the same system
<TheSheep> just with a text-based installer
<slow-motion> hi
<z00q> Well, I don't currently have a cd burner. These are the disks from On-Disk.com.
<slow-motion> how do i get my partly downloaded torrents back in transmission?
<TheSheep> z00q: that's a laptop?
<z00q> Is there a way to use unetbootin to do the install?
<z00q> Yes. It is a laptop.
<TheSheep> slow-motion: just open them in transmission, and tell it to save them in the same place
<slow-motion> ok, thx
<TheSheep> slow-motion: it will check the existing files for bad parts and download only those
<slow-motion> i see
<slow-motion> i solved my problem that i can't open xvid encoded videos that i had some days ago
<slow-motion> i just installed vlc
<TheSheep> z00q: hmm... you don't have to use a cd...
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<z00q> I am using bandwidth @ a public library. IT won't let me access the tinyurl address.
<z00q> That's ironic.....
<slow-motion> TheSheep thank you. it worked
<z00q> brb....
<slow-motion> i'm still impressed how powerful a small tool like transmission is
<SiDi> haha, it is indeed
<SiDi> Ido_: still around ? Sorry i forgot you :x
<webbb82> Is there a way to drag and drop apps into the panel in gnome you can is there a way in xfce
<knome> webbb82, no, you can't do that in xfce.
<webbb82> you have youj do the "add launcher deal
<knome> yes, you have to use "add launcher"
<z00q> Well, TheSheep, it appears that the seg fault is happening as the hardware drivers are being loaded. This is the last message before the seg fault: udevd_event [2518]: 'path_id/devices/i8042/serio4/input5/mouse2' abnormal exit
<webbb82> i got a weird thing with my panel its shaded a dark grey untill i move the mouse over it then it will turn light grey untill i move the mouse off it then it goes back to dark grey
<TheSheep> webbb82: right click, select 'customize panel' and uncheck the 'make active panel opaque' checkbox
<TheSheep> webbb82: btw, you can drag into the list into the 'add launcher'
<Serraphyn> Is there a way to install xubuntu off pen drive? I don't want to d/l a dvd and I'm out of CDRW disks
<Sysi> are you on windows?
<Serraphyn> kubuntu right now
<Sysi> or linux or what
<Sysi> you can switch it to xubuntu by installing "xubuntu-desktop"
<Serraphyn> K, hope that fixes my sound problems
<Serraphyn> only tried kubuntu cause some folks said it was nicer, but its just clunky to me compared to xfce
<Serraphyn> And its sound is all borked
<Sysi> i also prefet xfce over kde
<Serraphyn> its just cleaner eh? People ask me why and I'm like it kinda like shotgun vs a rifle, both kill ones just cleaner
<Sysi> there just isn't everything on kde
<Serraphyn> yeah, my server uses xfce4 for a desktop
<Sysi> like that scrolling on desktop changes workspace, you won't get xubuntu to stop in last one
<Sysi> *kubuntu
<Sysi> if i remember right, its also impossible with gnome
<Serraphyn> umm the install is done on xubuntu-desktop do I just reboot?
<Serraphyn> or do the /etc/init.d/kdm stop and restart with gdm?
<Serraphyn> Sorry if I'm kinda half smart mostly retarded sounding, I probably know to much of not enough of linux even though I'ved used it for 12 years
<Sysi> log out, and select "xfce" tosession type
<Serraphyn> k brb
<Serraphyn> GOD I LOVE XFCE
<nikolam> :)
<Serraphyn> the panels and everyting else are so easy to setup
<nikolam> me thinking the same exactly
<Sysi> that's why we are here :)
<darkham> hi, how can browse the windows share (i set without password) ubuntu like?
<Serraphyn> smbtree?
<nikolam> nautilus?
<Serraphyn> sorry I'm cli so much I forget the names of things like that
<Serraphyn> now I'm trying to figure out why cedega refuses to see my video card correctly
<darkham> i don't wanted install it
<darkham> nautilus i mena
<darkham> mean
<Serraphyn> darkham, then try at CLI using >smbtree
<darkham> yes, i typed it, i wathc my shares, but how can i browse?
<Serraphyn> the files you mean?
<Serraphyn> might look up SMBMOUNT
<darkham> yes, the files
<darkham> ok
<Serraphyn> or how to setup the mount to use samba shares(windows shares)
<Serraphyn> One sec I'll find you a good tut
<Serraphyn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<darkham> Serraphyn, thanx, very friendly :)
<Serraphyn> np, I love to help out when I can, god knows I ask enough for it ;)
<Serraphyn> bbiab, spouse aggro
<darkham> how can i watch the UNC name of the folder shares?
<darkham> i installed nautilus for sharing samba shares
<darkham> but it don't open it
<likemindead> Sorry, darkham, I don't know Samba. :-\
<likemindead> !Samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<likemindead> Either of those links help, darkham?
<darkham> likemindead, yes, i solved, thanx !
<likemindead> :-)
<z00q> Well, I guess it is about time to take the install cds and put them in the micorwave and forget about gettnig this distro to install on my laptop. Or I could go for the post office option.........
<likemindead> ...?
<durt> z00q, what, you can't get it to burn right?
<z00q> I can't burn anything....I have a very old laptop and I bought the cds from on-disk.
<z00q> 9.04 does not like my laptop at all....
<z00q> Can't even install it inside of windows...
<durt> so it won't boot? it won't install, what happens?
<z00q> Well, during the install, even with acpi=off it crashes when it starts loading the devices drivers
<likemindead> I'm running Xubuntu on a 7-year-old PIII laptop. :-)
<z00q> I tried unetbootin and get the same problem.
<z00q> So I tried WUBI and I get a permission denied error and the install locks down
<likemindead> What's the hardware on your laptop?
<z00q> So I try the live cd...
<z00q> Piii 600 256 RAM
<z00q> Armada e500\
<z00q> I am at my wits end. And very frustrated...
<z00q> Fixing just to move on to another distro.
<z00q> Have been messing with this for 3 weeks now...
<likemindead> Hmm. Sorry to hear that, z00q.
<likemindead> My Dell C610 loves Xubuntu (though I am running 9.10).
<likemindead> It's 700MHz PIII but I did up the RAM to 1GB.
<z00q> The requirements only mention 198 meg for the install....
<z00q> I am overlooking something somewhere....
<likemindead> True. But that's bare minimum, just scraping by.
<likemindead> What's the chipset?
<z00q> Well, I have more than that
<likemindead> Right.
<likemindead> Try booting Puppy Linux, Damn Small Linux, &/or Knoppix, z00q.
<z00q> I can get Absolute Linux to install but It requires too much work aftr the install to get it configured like I want it.
<z00q> Plus it is a Slackware derivative....
<likemindead> Right.
<likemindead> I've installed Xubuntu on several systems, old (PII) and new (dual-core), and never had any troubles.
<likemindead> :-\
<z00q> When I try to install from the cd after a reboot, I get this message whiles it is loading drivers and after about a 10 wait....
<likemindead> Ever heard of antiX, z00q? It's solid.
<likemindead> Small & fast. Debian-based.
<z00q> udevd_even[2518]:'path_id/devices/i8042/serio4/input5/mouse2' abnormal exit then it seg faults.
<likemindead> Weird...
<likemindead> I'm really sorry, z00q. That sucks.
<z00q> is antix nly a live cd version?
<krucks> perdonen mi ignorancia pero como instalo xfce en ubuntu hardy
<z00q> Well, I got it to install along side windows, but it just hangs while loading the drivers....
<z00q> One problem down...
<z00q> Several more to go.
<Serraphyn> You guys recommend a gui Network browser for mounting samaba shares? My kids don't like CLI :(
<cody-somerville> Serraphyn, what version of Xubuntu do you have?
<Serraphyn> 9.04
<cody-somerville> Applications > System > Remote Filesystems doesn't work for you?
<Serraphyn> rofl, sorry never seen that before I'm used to use mount -t smbfs for stuff ;)
<Serraphyn> cody-somerville, thanks
<cody-somerville> There is also PyNeighborhood among other apps
<z00q> Once I have installed xubuntu with windows, are there any additional steps I need to take?
<SiDi> uninstall windows
<SiDi> (if you installed windows first and xubuntu second, then no, everything should be ok)
<z00q> Heh heh. That is the goal eventually, however I am experiencing a huge amount of trouble trying to get this distro installed.
<z00q> I had to resort to installing it within windows.
<Sysi> with wubi you get very surely problems
<z00q> But I don't see a launcher. Although it does show up in the add/remove software....
<z00q> Sysi, I have tried installing from the cd but it hangs when its loading drivers and then eventually seg faults.
<longtime> hello!
<z00q> HI
<z00q> bbiab
<longtime> I was wondering how I would check to see, with the xubuntu command line, how much RAM my system is acknowledging. I installed two sticks just now that I thought were 256mb a piece. But when I go into my system bios at startup, it only registers each stick at 64mb a piece.
<longtime> Should I just trust my bios?
#xubuntu 2009-10-04
<Beldar_Balgagio> has anyone seen or heard from the moderator: Techie?
<tehC0unt> does anyone know a good method of networking xubuntu with osx using samba or no samba
<chrissy_> hello i am using yahoo email can anybody help me with a qustion
<chrissy_> is anybody out there
<BenJackon> :-D
<BenJackon> hello!
<BenJackon> what`s talking about here???
<BenJackon> can i ask something about gcc?
<BenJackon> i am learning at it...
<BenJackon> :-(my english is poor....
<Sysi> you'r not alone
<BenJackon> ;-)
<Sysi> i don't know about gcc, but ask, someone propably does
<BenJackon> oh~en  but still thank you
<BenJackon> i am going to #gcc bye guys
<Prohibited> hello
<SiDi> hi
<marky> Hi hi. I've got xubuntu running on an eeepc here, and I'm having a few problems. I'm not sure which version it is - I think it might be 7.04 but am not sure. It basically works, except I can't seem to update or install extra software. Even through the terminal, sudo apt-get update doesn't load the package list... any help would be greatly appreciated.
<marky> just to re-state my query, in case it got lost in the netsplit spam, I'm having trouble updating or installing software in xubuntu (not sure which version). Could really use some help sorting it out.
<Sysi> if it's too old, repositories are closed
<Sysi> you need to get newer, is fresh install an option?
<marky> ah, I guess so
<marky> I particuarly downloaded an eeepc version of xubuntu without checking the version
<marky> oh well
<Sysi> you should get 9.04
<marky> And I cant tell the difference from normal xubuntu anyway... so yeah. Ok. Looks Iike I'll have to do as you say.
<Sysi> you don't need any special version for eee
<Sysi> just normal xubuntu 9.04
<marky> well I just thought it might be extra small or something. I previously had Ubuntu 9.04 installed, but it quickly got too big for the poor 3.5 gig hard drive
<Sysi> isn't it 4gb? hmm, swap takes a part but xubuntu should still fit well
<Sysi> and it's smaller than ubuntu
<marky> ok, I'll do that.
<marky> Cheers Sysi, Im off
<jarnos> What is the best way to report a bug, if suspend to RAM does not work?
<SiDi> jarnos: you can report against linux on launchpad
<SiDi> bugs.launchpad.net/linux
<SiDi> jarnos: do you have more swap than your ram's size ?
<SiDi> Sysi: im not 100% sure but i think the eeepc's wifi driver is proprietary and thus not on our livecd
<Sysi> mine was
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> great then
<Sysi> and i have 701sd, with the most problematic card
<knome> Sysi, have you tried the array.org kernel repository?
<Sysi> no, it works with default
<Sysi> well, with easy peasy i had it 'cos hardy didn't support it yet
<jarnos> SiDi, it shouldn't matter when suspending to RAM.
<SiDi> jarnos: oh sorry x_x
<jarnos> I am talking about it in #ubuntu-bugs, so I quit here.
<Sysi> why to quit, i have 12 channels + queries :)
<jarnos> Sysi, I meant about the bug.
<Sysi> that of course
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to run two screens in two different resolutions.  It's a laptop, 1024x768, and then an external monitor 1280x1024
<craigbass1976> Right now I'm running both at 800x600, and the laptop screen seems to have forgotten it's colors.  My oldest child is in kindergarten though, so maybe he can help the screen relearn...
<teliti> Hi guys. I cannot find skype in the software list. Is there a possibility to install it?
<Sysi> you need to add medibuntu repository
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<teliti> thank you for this hint :-)
<seyDoggy> anyone here?
<Sharai> is there a channel for karmic atm?
<Sharai> for tester discussion or anything
<xylox> Sharai, #ubuntu+1
<Sharai> thanks
<likemindead> !hi | seyDoggy
<ubottu> seyDoggy: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<slow-motion> hi
<pingo-> hi, anyone can tell me a good dlna server ?
<guestnot> was wondering if xubuntu can also be use as a LTSP
<Danny22> Is anyone there?
<slow-motion> n8
<pingo-> ﻿hi, i need help. im using xubuntu 8.10 , my chassi fan stopped after i 'suspend' the system and turn it on again , what should i do ?
<likemindead> Is it overheating, pingo-?
<likemindead> Does it ever come back on?
<pingo-> no
<likemindead> No on both questions?
<pingo-> first question
<pingo-> it came back on, when i reboot the system, but i cant use 'suspend' "method"
<pingo-> srry for the bad english
<likemindead> If it is not overheating, I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep an eye on the temperature.
<pingo-> i know. isnt something to worry about now, because my case is open. but, do you know any software that I can try ? i installed xsensors, but it didnt work, im using p5vd2-x asus mb.
<likemindead> pingo-, try adding the following to your /etc/modules:
<likemindead> battery
<likemindead> ac
<likemindead> thermal
<likemindead> processor
<likemindead> acpi-cpufreq
<likemindead> cpufreq-userspace
<likemindead> See if that helps.
<likemindead> Searching for "overheating" at ubuntuforums.org gives a lot of answers.
<pingo-> ;) thx,
<Maxwell__2> Running xubuntu here...
<Maxwell__2> Whenever I try to fsck hda, I get told that there is "No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda", and then it goes on about how the superblock could not be read. How do I fix this?
<likemindead> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Maxwell__2> HRm
<likemindead> Maybe it needs to be /dev/hda1 or something like that, Maxwell__2?
<Maxwell__2> Yes, sorry, I meant to type that in.
<Maxwell__2>  /dev/hda1
<lolb0t_> hai there
<lolsauc3> okay, I'm using xubuntu, and I'm trying to figure out how to force my resolution to 1024x768
<lolsauc3> since right now, it's only 800x600
<lolsauc3> neways, heres sysinfo
<lolsauc3> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) (GenuineIntel) @ 796MHz] mem[Physical: 308.0MB, 39.1% free] disk[Total: 17.5GB, 80.0% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x] sound[ES1938 - ESS ES1938 (Solo-1)]
<lolsauc3> I think I would use the xrandr utility? however, I'm not sure how to go about that and I really dont want to fuck up my screen and not be able to see what I'm doing. :P
<lolsauc3> oh well, uhm... I'm going to go, but if you can find a solution for me, then please email it at xxchaosmousexx@gmail.com
<lolsauc3> thankies
<lolsauc3> bai
<imran> Hello!
<imran> I'm trying to run 8.10 xubuntu on PS3 and thunar crashes in a second after loading every time
<nikolam> imran, is it newest slim ps3?
<nikolam> newest ps3 removed linux support, (c) by sony
<imran> nikolam, no
<imran> 80 gb non ps2/ps1 playing
<nikolam> tried LTS 8.04?
<imran> lts?
<nikolam> Long Term Service
<imran> what does that mean ;)
<nikolam> version with long support
<imran> gues not
<nikolam> try that or newest 9.04
<imran> i mean everything works but thunar and wifi
<imran> im downloadnig 9.04 but dont feel like waiting z_z
<nikolam> hmm, check wiki.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> try to install pcmanfm
<imran> nikolam, how can i install something without internet
<nikolam> "you are downloading 9.04?
<imran> yes
<nikolam> move .deb`s. with usb drive :)
<nikolam> packages ubuntu.com for package search
<imran> i dont have my usb drive right now lol had to turn it in for a proj for school
<imran> ill be doing it in bout half an hour
<imran> till then, tremulous
<nikolam> hah
<Tare1off> when i installed buntu, i did it off a cd given too me. i had my wifes laptop beside the computer that receiving ubuntu so icould chat on here during the install. the person on here who helped told me how to do a clean install of buntu and wipe out the old wondows OS, how can i tellif we actually wiped out the windows for sure?
<Rakko> Hi, all. I'm having a problem with the text console in Jaunty. It appears that all colors with the bright/high intensity attribute set appear as gray. Is this a known issue, and how do I fix it?
<Rakko> I don't know if I've always had this problem, or if it just started, since I don't use the VTs much.
<josh_> can some one help me i cannot use wpa and google yielded no answers
#xubuntu 2010-10-04
<Chaiwalla> my main PC has Windows XP, my laptop has Xubuntu.  How can I access the files on my XP desktop from my Xubuntu laptop over the wireless network?
<Chaiwalla> anyone?
<homebrewcider> hi there, how do I remove an application from the applications menu, but keep the application, i.e.- I want it hidden
<homebrewcider> never mind, got it
<Hydrozii> wow lol people are not getting helped
<Hydrozii> just 53 people idleing
<Sysi> guess how many are just idling in #ubuntu
<Hydrozii> lol
<Hydrozii> at least some of those people talk
<Hydrozii> even if most idle
<Sysi> xubuntu works too well :P
<knome> Hydrozii, well #xubuntu is not for random chat, it's for support
<Hydrozii> yah i know i was just commenting how people werent getting support
<Sysi> not many are asking for it
<Hydrozii> oh well i can come up with several things to ask..
<Hydrozii> if anybody wants to answer?
<Sysi> if anybody knows the solution, they'll very propably give it
<Hydrozii> ok i want to make a keyboard shortcut to move the selected window to another workspace
<Hydrozii> but i have no idea what the command is
<Sysi> window manager settings have place to set that
<Sysi> you don't need command, put key combination there
<Hydrozii> yah im in the keyboard shortcuts and it asks for command and key combo
<Sysi> settings → window manager → keyboard
<Hydrozii> ohk got it
<Hydrozii> alright next question
<Hydrozii> how do i install texture packs on minecraft?
<Hydrozii> in xubuntu
<sagarchalise> my xsession when logged in with other user than myself doesnot show the default panels ? This doesnot happen the first time but after the user logins after a time -interval of using his/her sessions?
<Sysi> maybe some problem with saving session
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sysi> you/user could add that command to autostart
<Sysi> if saving session don't work
<sagarchalise> Sysi, the sessions are saved
<sagarchalise> Sysi, ok i will try to setup a auto start command
<mthorn> I just updated to 10.10, and am running into an issue with snd_hda_intel. After my first two boots, sound was working. Now, no sound. There are no input/output devices when I click on the xfce volume panel icon
<mthorn> Any suggestions?
<ONEaPT> hi there
<ONEaPT> i just installed xubuntu 10.10 rc on my eeepc
<ONEaPT> but when i run 'top' i get
<ONEaPT> TERM environment variable not set.
<ONEaPT> and while trying to run 'nano'
<ONEaPT> i get
<ONEaPT> Error opening terminal: unknown.
<ONEaPT> can anyone please give me some pointers on how can i solve this?
<Sysi> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ONEaPT> okay thanks
<Sysi> google seems to know something
<lamiska> somebody help me pls?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lamiska> ok, how to enable btrfs compression in xubuntu?
<lamiska> have to do it in installation or after?
<charlie-tca> I did not know we had btrfs in Xubuntu
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8716089&postcount=1
<lamiska> charlie-tca in 10.10
<Sysi> 10.10 isn't stable yet
<Sysi> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lamiska> it is RC
<lamiska> stable for me enough
<lamiska> i have it on ext4
<lamiska> Sysi: and i dont have to install ext4 and then convert to btrfs if i can install streight btrfs
<lamiska> ok found it, thanks everybody :)
<likemindead> What are the opinions in here on btrfs?
 * charlie-tca has none
<Sysi> i've heard about it
<Sysi> ..very little
<likemindead> Same here, Sysi...
<likemindead> The ext4 developer says that btrfs is the way forward.
<Sysi> i don't know what it actually is
<likemindead> http://duckduckgo.com/?q=btrfs
<Sysi> something bit like LVM?
<Sysi> some features
<Sysi> plus snapshots
<charlie-tca> as I understand it, the biggest thing is built-in ability to snapshot/restore the partitions
<Sysi> it's not *really* useful exept maybe for server
<skyjager434> Hi there, I'm having trouble doing a fresh install of Xubuntu 10.04 on a PC with an Asus P6T and a Sapphire Radeon 5770 card...after I select "Install" from the bootloader I see the "xubuntu" logo for a moment and then the screen is black and nothing happens after that point. Any known problems with this hardware/solutions to this problem?
<likemindead> I'd try the alternate image (rather than the live desktop image).
<skyjager434> Okay, downloading that. Any other special procedures I'd have to do with this image instead?
<likemindead> Nope. It just tends to go more smoothly. :D
<skyjager434> Cool!
<bennina> buonasera a tutti. e' la prima volta che lavoro su xubuntu, perdonate la domanda sciocca ma e' normale che non mi veda il secondo hard disk? come posso farglielo "montare" all'avvio? grazie
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bennina> soo sorry, I didn't know. bye
<Tom22> Hello, does anyone know how to set dolphin as default file manager in XUBUNTU?
<Tom22> ?
<cody-somerville> Tom22, Hi
<cody-somerville> Tom22, Applications > Settings > Xfce4 Settings Manager
<cody-somerville> Tom22, Click 'Preferred Applications'
<cody-somerville> Tom22, and then click the 'Utilities' tab
<Tom22> cody-somerville, hey. there's only Terminal Emulator in there, no file manager
<cody-somerville> Tom22, You should then be slect a default file manager from there.
<cody-somerville> Tom22, What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<Tom22> cody-somerville, it's crunchbang (which I believe is extremely closely related to ubuntu) with XFCE4 installed.
<mark76> Try removing Thunar
<cody-somerville> Tom22, I'm not familiar with Crunchbag. You might try their support channel for additional help.
<Tom22> mark76, have done
<mark76> And?
<Tom22> mark76 now when I try opening folders:
<Tom22> mark76
<Tom22> Unable to launch "videos":
<Tom22> This feature requires a file manager service present (such as that supplied by Thunar).
<mark76> Ah
<Tom22> cody-somerville, thank's for your help :)
<Tom22> mark76 any ideas? :|
<mark76> Hang on
<Tom22> mark76 sure
<mark76> Try this, but substitute Dolphin for PCManFM http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051713
<Tom22> thanks ;) I'll check that out
<mark76> BRB
<mark76> Incredible! I can't even get to the xfce desktop now
<Tom22> :|
<Tom22> the thread you told me about
<Tom22> leads me here
<Tom22> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-May/076983.html
<mark76> What the hell did they do in Ubuntu to make it impossible to use xfce?
<Tom22> As root, edit the file /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml. Search for
<Tom22> "rox" and change it to "xffm".
<mark76> Oh no. You don't don't want to do that
<mark76> That's way old
<Tom22> oh yeah
<Tom22> 2006
<Tom22> if you did the first 1:
<Tom22> sudo rm /usr/bin/thunar
<Tom22> sudo mv /usr/bin/thunar.save /usr/bin/thunar
<Tom22> ?
<mark76> I didn't
<mark76> I can't even get Xfce to work
<Tom22> *sigh*
<Tom22> maybe I should just go back to gnome ;P
<mark76> Or KDE :p
<Tom22> hmm
<Tom22> What OS do you use?
<Sysi> why nautilus?
<mark76> Erm... Rox
<Sysi> thunar ♥ best single-click ever
<Sysi> also works otherly
<Tom22> mark, rox = kde?
<mark76> No
<Tom22> freebox?
<mark76> It's based around the ROX file manager
<mark76> But I do like to dip into Xfce every so often
<mark76> Or I did before the Ubuntu devs broke it
<Tom22> haha
<Tom22> well
<Tom22> On this laptop
<Tom22> before, I had Kubuntu, KDE4.
<Tom22> and it just seemed slow, and buggy
<mark76> Which version of KDE4?
<Sysi> kde4.0 was just horrible
<Tom22> I'm not sure? whatever version kubuntu 10.04 uses
<mark76> That should be fine
<mark76> Definitely not 4.0
<Tom22> well
<Tom22> I had a problem with it, I posted on the forum
<Tom22> no one replied
<mark76> What's wrong with Thunar?
<Tom22> Well
<Tom22> the initial reason I went over to XFCE, Is I wanted to try and customize my own computer the way I like it
<Tom22> from scratch
<Tom22> and I thought XFCE was the best DE for that, being basic
<Sysi> if you don't have skills.. :P
<Tom22> Thunar, was the first thing I Wanted to get rid of, because I really like Dolphin :P
<Tom22> I've been using Linux for about 6 years :P
<Tom22> but alot of things are stiill new to me,
<mark76> So you know your way around it then
<Tom22> I dont fiddle as much as I should
<Tom22> to learn
<mark76> Oh right
<mark76> Have you tried LXDE?
<Sysi> i think i may have reached the point where i don't want to learn more
<Sysi> it's extremely confusing
<Tom22> haha
<Tom22> LXDE? Nope. I've tried; Gnome, KDE, XFCE, Freebox and that god awfull thing DSL uses.
<mark76> What's Freebox?
<schuyler_235135> Hi so after installing Xubuntu on a system with an Asus P6T mobo and a Sapphire ATI Radeon 5770 vid card, my monitors go into sleep mode after the "Xubuntu" splash screen shows for about a minute tops
<schuyler_235135> Nothing shows up, suggesting an X server problem?
<Tom22> yeah
<schuyler_235135> What can I do about that?
<Tom22> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tom22> fixed that for me
<Sysi> you need to use specific boot option..
<schuyler_235135> how can I do that when my system doesn't load...?
<Sysi> google knew
<schuyler_235135> Debug boot option?
<Tom22> ctrl + alt + f1
<schuyler_235135> Ctrl + Alt + F1 doesn't work
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463961
<Tom22> schuyler_235135, select recovery console
<Tom22> schuyler_235135, in the GRUB menu
<schuyler_235135> kk rebooting
<Tom22> schuyler_235135, and run the command I gave you
<schuyler_235135> delete the xorg.conf file?
<schuyler_235135> then restart x?
<Sysi> xorg.xonf shouldn't exit by default at all
<Tom22> then reboot
<Sysi> *conf
<schuyler_235135> yeah xorg.conf didn't exist
<schuyler_235135> so obviously can't remove something that doesn't exist
<schuyler_235135> i'm looking through the thread but any other ideas?
<Tom22> maybe try and create it?
<schuyler_235135> is there a default conf I should work with? :s
<schuyler_235135> not to mention my vid card doesn't have any VGA on it
<schuyler_235135> only DVI and HDMI
<Tom22> try this:
<Tom22> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<schuyler_235135> perhaps that's a reason why it's not showing anything?
<Sysi> no it's because of drivers
<schuyler_235135> ahh
<schuyler_235135> k i'll try that line
<Tom22> (Y)
<Sysi> hum, that's for installation
<schuyler_235135> That showed nothing
<schuyler_235135> At least, no verbose
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9675960&postcount=33
<schuyler_235135> so try failsafe graphics?
<schuyler_235135> k that's working so far
<schuyler_235135> *crossing fingers*
<jmichelsen> yo hows the xubu world out there doing today!
<Tom22_> just great at my end
<Tom22_> hows it going with you?
<jmichelsen> not too bad here, only one annoyance to speak of this week :)
<Tom22_> oh good :P
<Tom22_> and that annoyance is no longer annoying?
<jmichelsen> but that's what brings me here :) it's a computer annoyance and I need some help
<jmichelsen> haha
<Tom22_> ah
<Tom22_> I'll do my best :)
<jmichelsen> ok, I appreciate that :) I'll lay it out for ya
<Tom22_> sure
<jmichelsen> I have a wireless adapter, USB, connecting this box to my wi-router. The adapters been rock solid for years, but recently it's been just disconnecting maybe once or twice a day and it won't reconnect until I physically pull it out and plug it bck in..
<Tom22_> Hm
<jmichelsen> this box is used for everything including my remote sessions from the outside world, so when I'm not home and it disconnects, I'm really put in a bad place :), I thought maybe the adapter was dying, but the dmesg output is really weird regardig the adapter so i thougth I'd try and fix it before replacing it
<Tom22_> hmm, what's the make and model of the wifi adapter?
<jmichelsen> It's a belkin, USB- belkin F5D7050
<Tom22_> righto, give me a second ;)
<jmichelsen> http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211
<jmichelsen> It really had problems with Windows, but on Linux I've never had any more solid wireless adapter, it rock-ed :)
<Tom22_> And it worked out of the box?
<jmichelsen> yep
<jmichelsen> I'm using the WICD connection manager now, but that's just by choice. It never had a problem with drivers, or the stock wi-manager on xubuntu
<Tom22_> Have you tried re-installing the driver through package manager?
<jmichelsen> I haven't, I access this machine via SSH 99%..
<Tom22_> Ah I see
<Tom22_> no gui?
<jmichelsen> I'm a bit rusty on some stuff around here, I set this machine up and haven't had a problem for years so kinda forget how to work with it :), it does have a GUI though
<schuyler_235135> Fatal server error: could not create lock file in /tmp/.tx0-lock
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, don't worry
<schuyler_235135> This happened after trying to tweak the card with some aticonfig stuff and setting RRand1.2 to false
<schuyler_235135> is there any way I can start x back up fresh?
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, we'll try command lind
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: sounds good, that's the way I prefer to work with it
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, okay
<Tom22_> schuyler_235135, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<schuyler_235135> Tom22_: that didn't work
<schuyler_235135> there was no verbose from the command
<schuyler_235135> and same error occured when trying to start X
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, I wonder if Madwifi will help? sudo apt-get install mafwifi
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: Here's a pastebin with the dmesg output..this goes on for days http://pastebin.com/Seqzg0mV
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: I'll install madwifi though
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, ok, there's no promise that it will work. Just trying to find a solution :)
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: I hear ya and appreciate your time
<Tom22_> jmichelsen: [94616.436017] eth0: no IPv6 routers present [94625.520015] wlan1: no IPv6 routers present  - Suggests to me that your router is playing up? It looses contact with the IPv6 router? Do you use IPv6? or just IPv4.
<Tom22_> schuyler_235135, give me a sec
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: just IPv4 and my eth0 is actually going right into a TV Tuner, not to an active internet connection
<Tom22_> schuyler_235135, I think this may be your solution: http://john-willis.com/2010/01/remove-and-reinstall-xserver-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, can you post the output of: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Tom22_> Just to let you know, my internet's been playing up, so If I suddenly disconnect, Its gone again. Not just me being rude :P
<jmichelsen> Tom22_:  :) no worries, same here as we are dealing with a flaky connection haha
<Tom22_> ;)
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: http://pastebin.com/qA8iYNct the output
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, is there a DHCP enabled on your router?
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: yes
<Tom22_> jmichelsen. Are there other computers connected to the same router which use DHCP?
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: Yes, and I static this IP as it's my makeshift server so I don't want it changing. I don't trust the routers ability to static the addresses
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, I may be wrong, but my router's DHCP tends to give out IPs in a low range: *.*.*.3 < for example. So is it possible that DHCP is assigning another computer with the same one that you've already assigned as a static to this server?
<schuyler_235135> Nah I got xserver to work now
<schuyler_235135> but now my ATI Graphics card isn't working properly
<schuyler_235135> maybe run aticonfig?
<Tom22_> I'd download the official ones
<Tom22_> from their site
<schuyler_235135> i did that
<schuyler_235135> and ran it
<schuyler_235135> automatic
<schuyler_235135> but i might need to do aticonfig --initial
<Tom22_> give it a try. All I know, is that ATI are notorious for rubbish linux support
<schuyler_235135> indeed they are
<Tom22_> AMD need to shape up a bit :P
<mark76> I have MAD
<mark76> AMD
<Tom22_> Me too. Phenom X4 3.2GHz, and ATI HD 4890
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: this router's DHCP is actually kinda funny and assigns higher IP's to new machines, but my network has been set up for a number of years, I wonder if that could have changed. None of the other machines, some wireless, are having issues
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, I understand if you don't want to change the IP, but this is what I would do in your situation: "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" and change "192.168.1.2" to "192.168.1.19" or something (still remaining low, if your DHCP range is high). Then save the nano, and "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" Then just change the IP forwarding in your router to whatever you need. All that will change, is the IP, it will still func
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, I've had a number of network connection problems before, nearly all of them were fixed by assigning the PC a fresh IP
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: i've got no problems trying it out :) did that dmesg make any sense though?
<schuyler_> okay I've installed the ATI driver
<schuyler_> but when trying to run aticonfig --initial
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, It seemed as if the PC lost connection with the router. But the wifi dongle was still searching for something to connect to? :| it seems weird to me.
<schuyler_> I get "Unable to find any supported Screen sections"
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, which is why it makes me wonder about IP conflicts, the router might be denying it access
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: ok, changing it nnow, I may get disc
<jmichelsen> Tom22_: dosconnected
<Tom22_> jmichelsen, no problems
<Tom22_> schuyler_, it seems like your X server is well and truly screwed up. I'd suggest following the tutorial above: http://john-willis.com/2010/01/remove-and-reinstall-xserver-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<schuyler_> Nah it was the xorg.conf file
<schuyler_> I deleted it and reran aticonfig --initial
<schuyler_> It wrote a new xorg.conf file for me
<schuyler_> Keep that link handy though, I'm gonna try a restart now
<Tom22_> schuyler_, ok then it's written a scrn res which is too high for you, try editing it manually
<schuyler_> K I'm booted in normal Xubuntu (yay)
<schuyler_> but now I need to configure a dual-screen setu
<schuyler_> *steup
<schuyler_> *steup
<schuyler_> wow. setup
<schuyler_> amdcccle doesn't ever show a panel...
<geo> hello
<Tom22_> geo hey
<geo> are you a long term xubuntu user?
<Tom22_> geo, Ubuntu user - yes, Xubuntu, nope.
<geo> I'm in the same boat tom, have an old laptop that I put ubuntu on because gnome was too sluggish
<Tom22_> geo, ah, I see. and you have a problem with xubuntu?
<geo> nope, no problems really, was just curious about finding some lighter programs
<Tom22_> geo, I see. If you want to go even lighter than XFCE, you could always try DSL, Puppy Linux or Crunchbang Freebox DE
<Tom22_> [mark76] welcome back mark
<mark76> Hey Tom
<mark76> I was just updating Seamonkey
<Tom22_> Web-browser, advanced e-mail, newsgroup and feed client, IRC chat, and HTML editing made simple -- all your Internet needs in one application.
<Tom22_> impressive
<Tom22_> never heard of that before
<mark76> It's a cool little app
<Tom22_> linux support?
<mark76> Yep
<mark76> It's in the repos
<mark76> Well it is in mine
<geo> yeah, it's there I was just looking at it
<Tom22_> cool
<Tom22_> [mark76] Mark, you on this IRC every day?
<mark76> I have it set to open automatically
<mark76> So yeah
<Tom22_> oh right
<Tom22_> anyone have any ideas why my MP3s refuse to play with Totem and Amarok (Kubuntu)
<Tom22_> I've installed good/bad/ugly gstreamers
<Tom22_> none of my audio files work :(
<Tom22_> mark76?
<mark76> Do you get sound from other apps?
<Tom22_> I get sound from the login screen
<Tom22_> and when I unplug the cord
<Tom22_> VLC Outputs no sound either
<mark76> youtube in Firefox?
<Tom22_> let me try
<mark76> K
<Tom22_> ahh
<Tom22_> PCM volume was down
<Tom22_> :P
<Tom22_> thanks anyway
<mark76> It's always something simple
<mark76> I need a better mail alert sound
<Tom22_> Mark, what country you live in?
<mark76> GB
<Tom22_> ah right
<Tom22_> I'm in France.
<Tom22_> I'm off to bed now
<Tom22_> goodnight
<Tom22_> take care
<Tom22_> and thanks for your help
<Tom22_> mark76 ;)
<mark76> Night night :)
<mark76> Sleep well
<Tom22_> Thanks, you too ;)
<schuyler_> ACPI: DRM connection failed; atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized
<schuyler_> this happened AFTER I performed all of the 200 and something updates for a fresh Xubuntu install
<schuyler_> I have a feeling this could be fixed by downgrading, but does anyone know what?
#xubuntu 2010-10-05
<schuyler_> Nevermind, fixed: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU83ATICatalystLinuxHotfix.aspx
<schuyler_> Okay, anyone here? After trying to use this hotfix on my updated kernel, I still get the same problem: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU83ATICatalystLinuxHotfix.aspx
<Hydrozii> what is the equivalent of %appdata% in xubuntu?
<Sysi> what is %appdata% ?
<Hydrozii> i jus learned that it is /etc
<Hydrozii> but i still cant find the minecraft save data
<Sysi> it can be hidden in your home folder
<Sysi> crtl h in filemanager
<Hydrozii> no i dont think thats it
<Hydrozii> minecraft is a .jar file
<Hydrozii> and i can open it with archieve manager
<Hydrozii> but i cant figure out how to add downloaded save accounts and such
<Hydrozii> i was hoping that there was some save info in /etc about minecraft
<Hydrozii> but i cant find anything so im stuck
<Sysi> it's java program, if you run it it can write only to your home folder
<Sysi> locate minecraft | grep home
<Hydrozii> ok so that confirms that there wouldnt be anything in /etc
<Hydrozii> i know where minecraft is
<Sysi> you don't know where everything related is
<Hydrozii> but where is the save files within minecraft
<Hydrozii> i can open it with archieve manager and see lots of files
<Sysi> ask #minecraft or something
<Hydrozii> but none of them seem to be saves
<Hydrozii> ive been asking #minecraft
<Sysi> sry, g2g →
<Hydrozii> there is easy instructions for windows
<Hydrozii> its ok cya
<ubuXubu> good morning resident Xubuntites.
<Hydrozii> morning
<Hydrozii> figured out my problem yay :)
<Hydrozii> it was in the home folder i wasnt listening
<ubuXubu> u ok m00se
<m00se> depends
<m00se> you got any heroin?
 * m00se goes back to his m00vie
<ubuXubu> i stay away from halucenigens
<m00se> and dictionaries....good policy
<nicofs> I am looking for a good network monitor. i need to monitor my 3g connection...
<psycho_oreos> umtsmon can keep a very basic tracking of 3G usage plus it has dial-up capabilites
<nicofs> my problem is that i want to know what kind of connection is going (i.e. GPRS, EDGE, UMTS) and if i am actually connected because the network manager tells me (via the icon) that i am connected even if the signal has been lost... it's just not accurate...
<psycho_oreos> then there's stuff like gkrellm depending on how you go about connecting to yer 3G connection.. if you're using USB and it appears as ppp0, it will have its own statistics..if you go through a router you will have eth0/wifi0/etc and if you use that same connection on other devices, e.g. file transfers..the data counts will be skewed
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: does it only tell me how much data has been sent/received or can it tell me what kind of connection i use and if it is still active (ping)?
<jrmy> is there a channel for wine on freenode?
<psycho_oreos> nikolam, it both can tell you how much data has been sent/received, umtsmon is only for 3G so it'll only show info on 3G, the gkrellm can but it won't tell you if its active or not, it will show you if the interface is up or down
<istok> jrmy, /msg alis list *wine*
<psycho_oreos> jrmy, try #winehq
<istok> or that
<jrmy> i didnt know that command.. but with /list on xchat it doesnt show all of them at once and is rather speedy so i only really get to see that last few channels
<jrmy> which isnt helpful at all
<jrmy> :/
<Sysi> you maybe get kicked out from network with /list
<Sysi> "exess flood"
<psycho_oreos> especially this network is quite big (lots of channels/users)
<jrmy> what?
<nikolam> psycho_oreos, maybe your answer was meant for someone else
<psycho_oreos> nikolam, which? about the network size? not really, freenode is very big
<psycho_oreos> nikolam, ahh wait! my bad yes.. (tab fail)
<nikolam> :)
<psycho_oreos> nicofs, it both can tell you how much data has been sent/received, umtsmon is only for 3G so it'll only show info on 3G, the gkrellm can but it won't tell you if its active or not, it will show you if the interface is up or down
<nicofs> how do i get a list of my devices?
<Sysi> lspci / lsusb / sudo fdisk -l
<psycho_oreos> lshal
<psycho_oreos> ifconfig/iwconfig
<Sysi> lshal is new to me
<psycho_oreos> humm
<psycho_oreos> !info lshal
<ubottu> Package lshal does not exist in lucid
<Sysi> that lists ..much
<psycho_oreos> might be available through ppa.. I recall it was available through multiverse/universe.. alas I'm on ancient version :)
<Sysi> i think it's in coreutils or something
<nicofs> i have found a plugin for my 3g connection. i need to specify the path of my modem. lsusb lists it as Bus 1 Device 3. what would be the path?
<psycho_oreos> nah its not in coreutils (at least for jaunty)
<psycho_oreos> depends on the plugin.. and which app are we talking about? :)
<nicofs> xfce4-cellmodem-plugin
<psycho_oreos> lol ok wait.. lshal is old and deprecated, that's why it won't be available for ubuntu versions above and including lucid (afaik lucid is now using hal-free xorg as hal was no longer favoured)
<psycho_oreos> hmm never heard of that
<psycho_oreos> can't you specify interface name?
<Sysi> it's /dev/something i guess
<psycho_oreos> /dev/tty?
<psycho_oreos> it might be available through dmesg if its plugged in via USB which it is as I just now realise
<nicofs> i have seen something like ttyusb0 or ttyusb1, i guess... but it's not there in thunar
<jrmy> i need to be reminded on how to make an iso through a command again.. i'd be making an iso of a disc inserted
<psycho_oreos> umm /dev/ttyUSB?
<nicofs> ok... my bad. i found /dev/ttyUSB... but now i need to find out which one it is...
<psycho_oreos> best way to check it is via dmesg
<psycho_oreos> its usually 0 or 1 unless you have more than one 3G USB device or some really fancy device
<jrmy> is there a "so youre new to linux" thing?
<jrmy> i need to stop staying up so late
<jrmy> it would be nice if i had at least one friend that used linux
<Sysi> ubuntu people are your friends :P
<istok> google is your friend
<Sysi> ubuntu manual?
<istok> if you search the right pattern, it returns many a linux howto
<istok> the ubuntu forums are also pretty good for finding help
<Sysi> install gentoo :D
<istok> between man and --help switches, i don't need much more
<Sysi> (arch wouls actually be better for learning)
<jrmy> what ubuntu manual?
<istok> gentoo was ok, but i like xubuntu more
<Sysi> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<istok> and xubuntu runs faster than my debian desktop
<Sysi> oh, it was that basic
<jrmy> i kinda have basics down
<jrmy> i can only install another os by command line
<jrmy> i dont have any cd's nor can i boot via usb
<jrmy> google isnt my friend since i dont know what exactly i'd be looking for
<jrmy> google is mostly a troll imo
<istok> heh, i'll admit, i've had a few missleading howto's
<istok> but most of the time, depending on the search pattern, i find what i want
<jrmy> not everything on google is even reliable
<istok> or ask here, on IRC
<istok> freenode is the best IRC network for technical help
<jrmy> well i was mostly wondering if there was a guide for former windows users
<istok> jrmy, i've used unix (fbsd) remotely for years, with shells, and some linux, fedora, gentoo, debian - but always ran windows at home
<istok> i was tired of developing random infections, loosing my files/etc, and having to format
<istok> so installed the xubuntu desktop, never looked back :)
<istok> you will find most things are easier with the GUI - but for me, i tend to boot to desktop, but go straight to terminal
<safl> Hey people! How do I change color depth? I have tried producing an xorg.conf with Xorg -configure and place it in /etc/X11/ but even though i remove all but one colordepth then 32bpp is allways chosen.
<Hydrozii> The file 'whatever' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Hydrozii> how can i make it run?
<safl> chmod +x
<Hydrozii> chomd +x "thatfile"
<Hydrozii> ?
<psycho_oreos> yes
<safl> you got it :)
<psycho_oreos> and its chmod not chomd
<Hydrozii> what if i want to run it with wine?
<safl> i prefer using chomd it is much safer
<safl> wine 'whatever'
<safl> the other statement was a joke btw :)
<Hydrozii> chomd +x wine "whatever"
<Hydrozii> ?
<istok> lol
<safl> just: wine "whatever"
<istok> you only need to chmod/chomd +x once, to give the file the correct permissions
<psycho_oreos> its not called chomd, its called chmod.. some people need to start wearing their spectacles
<istok> you could also use the wine GUI
<safl> chomd is the secure version of chmod ;)
<istok> or ask in #winehq
<Hydrozii> ugh
<psycho_oreos> that is just stupid
<psycho_oreos> chomd is not a valid binary executable for the same task
<safl> hey psycho it was a joke...
<istok> lol
<istok> or chown
<psycho_oreos> chown is a valid one, it just changes ownership
<safl> you can also pipe the output of chomd to chown my good chump ;)
<Hydrozii> i cant get anything to work
<safl> Hydrozii: how does it fail?
<Hydrozii> according to some instructions im following im supposed to open a particular file with wine
<Hydrozii> The file 'whatever' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Hydrozii> that the error i get
<Hydrozii> when i try the "wine 'my file' "
<safl> Hydrozii: if you have downloade a windows-executable, you can execute it by doing: wine 'some_file' if it is a linux file execute it with: ./some_file after giving it exection rights "chmod +x 'some_file'".
<psycho_oreos> !wine | Hydrozii
<ubottu> Hydrozii: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Hydrozii> well its definitly a windows-executable
<Hydrozii> im probably just spelling the location wrong
<Hydrozii> ill join #winehq and ask them any other questions i have
<safl> How do i change ColorDepth?
<psycho_oreos> edit xorg conf
<safl> tried that, seems that hal overrides settings
<safl> created a xorg.conf based on Xorg -configure
<psycho_oreos> there's no hal under lucid
<safl> ok, whatever automagic lucid uses seems to override
<safl> after creating the xorg.conf with Xorg -configure i removed all definitions of color depths except for the one i wanted to use.
<istok> i have hal on mine :o
<safl> But I still end up with a colordepth which is not specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<istok> sudo dpkg -l | grep hal
<psycho_oreos> xorg shouldn't be depending on hal from what I heard on lucid
<psycho_oreos> it might show up in error logs
<safl> no errors
<safl> it runs just fine
<safl> thats my problem
<safl> i need to lower the bpp to test some stuff
<nicofs1> Hi! I am looking for a network monitor that can give me detailed information on my connections, especially 3G, like reception, signal strength and type of connection (GPRS/EDGE/UMTS). Any suggestions?
<nicofs> Hi! I am looking for a network monitor that can give me detailed information on my connections, especially 3G, like reception, signal strength and type of connection (GPRS/EDGE/UMTS). Any suggestions?
<ablomen> nicofs, you could try iwconfig, dunno if that works with 3g, but it gives lots of detailed info
<nicofs> ablomen: that's not really what i'm looking for... i need a tool to tell me, if i have reception and if so, what kind...
<charlie-tca> nicofs: wavemon?
<charlie-tca> nicofs: ntop; vnStat, google
<nicofs> charlie-tca: does wavemon work with 3G?
<nicofs> charlie-tca: i'll start my 3g connection to try that...
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I do not have 3G
<charlie-tca> Those are suggestions. You would have to either look them up using google or try them, I guess.
<nicofs> charlie-tca: wavemon doesn't work with 3g...
<ubuXubu> i ran fdisk to determine the size of my linux swap partition but i really dont understand what i am seeing here...can someone help me determine what this information means?
<ubuXubu> start 4781     end 4863         block 661504         id 8     system linux swap solaris   ???
<TheSheep> it means it has 661504 blocks
<ubuXubu> i have 2 g of ram so i am trying to see if i made my swap the correct size...it seemed to do it for me this time?
<TheSheep> if your block size is 512 bytes, then it's about 323MB
<ubuXubu> oh great thats not the right size
<TheSheep> why are you not using gparted?
<ubuXubu> usually when i partition it offers me the chance right in the buntu disk
<ubuXubu> i have done it many times
<TheSheep> gparted has nice gui with human-readable units
<ubuXubu> this time i  could not get it to let me make my own
<ubuXubu> it seesm to run fine..is 323 ok
<ubuXubu> seems*
<TheSheep> swapon -s should show you your swap size in bytes
<ubuXubu> can i do gparted now after i already ill try that now
<ubuXubu> how will i know if my swap size is no good?
<TheSheep> or free -m for megabytes
<TheSheep> well, there is no single good swap size, it all depends on what you do
<ubuXubu> swap is just for virtual memory right?
<TheSheep> I went for years without any swap with 2GB ram, and never needed it because I never used huge programs
<ubuXubu> if i exceed it the machine will tell me i think
<TheSheep> no, it will start killing random programs :)
<ubuXubu> i wonder if it will also make the swap bigger for me if it needs it
<ubuXubu> oh yuk
<TheSheep> it won't
<ubuXubu> well i think a 2 gig swap would be fine
<ubuXubu> thats how i did all my other ones
<ubuXubu> cant understand why it wouldnt let me this time
<ubuXubu> can i resize wit hgparted now?
<TheSheep> I think you can
<TheSheep> especially if you have some free space left
<ubuXubu> it just seemed determined to do it for me this time
<ubuXubu> oh i know wut i did
<ubuXubu> ok
<ubuXubu> hmmm
<ubuXubu> -m didnt work either
<TheSheep> ubuXubu: btw, you can also create a swap file instead
<ubuXubu> hmmm
<ubuXubu> how
<TheSheep> ubuXubu: with recent kernels it's as fast as a partition
<ubuXubu> even after the fact?
<TheSheep> create an empty file the size you want, run mkswap on it, and add it to your fstab
<ubuXubu> hmmm
<ubuXubu>  thanks
<TheSheep> any time you want
<TheSheep> ubuXubu: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<ubuXubu> thnks
<ubuXubu> i found a converter and now i think 661504 blocks is 3247 mb = 3.2 gigs?
<ubuXubu> if thats true i am ok?
<ubuXubu> <ubuXubu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuXubu> <ubuXubu> /dev/sda1   *           1        3039    24408372    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuXubu> <ubuXubu> /dev/sda2            3039        4863    14652417    5  Extended
<ubuXubu> <ubuXubu> /dev/sda5            3039        4781    13989888   83  Linux
<ubuXubu> <ubuXubu> /dev/sda6            4781        4863      661504   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ubuXubu> <ubuXubu> jim@ubuntu-desktop:~$
<ubuXubu> no its .3 gigs as u said
<TheSheep> ubuXubu: it depends on your block size
<ilembitov> I wonder, what's the point in having PulseAudio on Xubuntu, if the mixer can't actually handle numerous streams (the only PulseAudio advantage I could think of). Can anybody tell me: if I just remove PulseAudio, will the apps work with ALSA automatically?
<Sysi> after reboot they should
<TheSheep> I would guess it's mostly to be compatible with gnome apps
<Sysi> if you don't want to try pavucontrol
<ilembitov> Well, it causes noise every time Pidgin has a sound notification, for example. And I have just installed Xubuntu 10.10 RC, so it's really not my fault.
<ubuXubu> thesheep ill look at my block size now
<TheSheep> ubottu: fdisk shows it in the beginning
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuXubu> gparted says swap is 646 mib
<ubuXubu> is mib megabytes?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> so your block size is 1024
<ubuXubu> so gparted says i got 623 mib hmmm good enough?
<ubuXubu> its not letting me increase it
<TheSheep> there is probably no free space left
<TheSheep> I'd say leave it be and if you ever need more, make a swap file
<ubuXubu> yeah
<ubuXubu> dammit
<ubuXubu> i have never donethis
<ubuXubu> so if i exceeed 2 gigsa of ram something weird will happen huh
<ubuXubu> shut stuffd own
<TheSheep> 2.6 gigs
<ubuXubu> yeah
<ubuXubu> i wonder if i can use a flash drive
<TheSheep> well, kernel will probably kill the program that takes the most ram
<ubuXubu> like they do in vista
<ubuXubu> sheez i shouldnt be goin over 2.6 using ubuntu
<TheSheep> usually if a program takes that much ram, it's an accident anyways
<ubuXubu> the other OS in xp on here
<ubuXubu> the swap wont effect xp i think'
<TheSheep> no
<ubuXubu> i think xp created its own page file
<TheSheep> yes
<ubuXubu> 1034 i think it was
<ubuXubu> ok
<ubuXubu> hmmm
<ubuXubu> 2.6
<TheSheep> I rarely go over 1GB
<ubuXubu> i only use bunti for the internet and torrents
<ubuXubu> neither should do 2.6
<TheSheep> well, java apps in firefox can take some ram
<ubuXubu> can they take over 2 gigs?
<TheSheep> but usually when they are broken
<TheSheep> ubottu: I once left some java app overnight, it was 4GB next day
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheSheep> ubuXubu: ^
<TheSheep> (2GB ram + 2GB swap
<TheSheep> and then crashed :)
<ubuXubu> yikes
<ubuXubu> i screwed up
<TheSheep> but it was broken
<ubuXubu> yeah
<TheSheep> it was growing all the time
<TheSheep> even if I had 10GB ram it would fill it
<ubuXubu> i turn it off when i dont use it
<ubuXubu> i think im fine
<ubuXubu> this isnt one of my main boxes
<TheSheep> I don't think I ever had ff take mode than 400MB ram in normal circumstances
<TheSheep> s/mode/more
<Aicasn> man this channel is quiet.  used to be noob central...now nothing
<mark76> Hello! :D
<mark76> How do I turn my computer on?
<mprice> do you mean off?
<mark76> No, I was kidding. Pretending to be a noob to make Aicasn feel more at home ;)
<mprice> ok
<Aicasn> appreciated nonetheless :)
<mark76> It is a bit quiet in here
<Aicasn> doesn't anyone want to know how to make a program startup with linux?  or why WoW isn't playing nice with your sound card?
<Aicasn> ...   fine
<mark76> Sad, eh?
 * charlie-tca thinks of it as relaxing
<mark76> Aye
 * mark76 sips a pina colada
 * Aicasn gets caught in the rain
<mark76> :D
<mark76> I had problems burning the iso for X-10.10 to a DVD today
<mark76> So I gave up
#xubuntu 2010-10-06
<likemindead> Anyone done a 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade in Xubuntu yet?
<Hydrozii> anybody run fluxbox?
<Leroy> i have
<Leroy> not on xubuntu tho. on debian and gentoo, slack and some other distros
<Leroy> to many ands there but you get the idea. ;)
<homebrewcider> help, my desktop background photo has disappeared form the desktop, it's still there in the settings manager
<homebrewcider> but not on display on the desktop
<Hydrozii> leroy can you help me get a Internet connection in fluxbox without running a de
<Sysi> wlan/lan?
<Leroy> hey Hydrozii i see you over in #ubuntu. those guys have you on the right track.
<homebrewcider> my desktop icons have gone as well
<homebrewcider> where would the applicable desktop menu be located please
<Sysi> log out and back in?
<homebrewcider> restarted already
<Sysi> do you have nautilus installed?
<homebrewcider> no
<Leroy> you can't just right click and get menu? what version of xubuntu are you running homebrewcider ?
<homebrewcider> 10.04
<Leroy> no right click?
<Sysi> killall xfdesktop
<homebrewcider> went to applications>settings>settings manager>desktop
<homebrewcider> photo still shows up there
<homebrewcider> but exiting that does nothing
<Sysi> it's crashed
<Sysi> try: killall xfdesktop
<homebrewcider> so my options are?
<homebrewcider> ok then?
<Sysi> idk what happens then
<Sysi> it works or not
<Leroy> and is single image button checked?
<homebrewcider> to restart it
<homebrewcider> ?
<homebrewcider> hey I managed to get my desktop background and icons back, but the panel I have to start with a terminal command, when I close th eterminal the panel shuts down, how can I get it to stay please?
<psycho_oreos> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<homebrewcider> thank you
<psycho_oreos> no worries
<nikolam> ok, why i see gnome desktop from time to time, instead of xfdesktop
<nikolam> when I kill xfdesktop , it gets back then
<Sysi> nautilus?
<nikolam> i don't know why it is started, eather
<nikolam> and now, when I kill nautilus it gets back on the screen etc
<Sysi> because you have it installed
<nikolam> so I had it installed in 9.10 and it was not always active then
<nikolam> there are gnome secvices turned on in xfce settings, btw
<nikolam> I guess it is there to be able to start gnome dependent applications a bit faster
<elfonia> how can i change my desktop wallpaper with openbox? thanks.
<mark76> Isn't that more a question for the openbox irc channel?
<mark76> Which is at irc.oftc.net
<mark76> I'd use Feh or Nitrogen
<bazhang> yep feh
<mark76> Nitrogen's less complicated
<bazhang> !info feh
<ubottu> feh (source: feh): imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4.dfsg.1-3 (lucid), package size 217 kB, installed size 480 kB
<mark76> !info nitrogen
<ubottu> nitrogen (source: nitrogen): wallpaper browser and changing utility for X. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.1-1 (lucid), package size 167 kB, installed size 500 kB
<bazhang> nice, never heard of it
<bazhang> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/04/28/browse-and-set-wallpaper-in-openbox-with-feh/
<mark76> And only 20 kBs more installed
<mark76> http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/#Nitrogen
<mark76> Nitrogen has a nice GUI
<bazhang> elfonia, ^^
<elfonia> thanks, i'll try
<mark76> Or you could use PCMAnFM or Rox-Filer to set the background
<mark76> !info ROX-Filer
<ubottu> Package ROX-Filer does not exist in lucid
<mark76> !info rox-filer
<ubottu> rox-filer (source: rox): A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (lucid), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<mark76> !info pcmanfm
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2+svn20091029-1ubuntu3.1 (lucid), package size 553 kB, installed size 2272 kB
<mark76> Take your pick
<xubuntu_test_003> exit
<xubuntu_test_003> close
<Sysi> maveric has some really interesting bugs
<Sysi> aptitude don't work, xfce terminal has weir issues
<charlie-tca> aptitude is not installed
<Sysi> i installed it
<charlie-tca> Since the TERM variable is getting lost, all you need is to set the variable and it works fine again
<Sysi> it can't still start ssh-command from panel
<charlie-tca> I don't how to make aptitude work, I think I used it three times now in 5 years
<Sysi> i think i'll go back to lucid in this "productive machine"
<Sysi> installer was nice
<Guest9926> hi people i have just freshley installed xubuntu on my pc and wanted to use the official driver from nvidia but i cannot stop gdm
<charlie-tca> stop gdm?
<Guest9926> when entering "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" i get the following message:
<Guest9926>  failed to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager
<charlie-tca> Why do you need to stop gdm?
<Sysi> why don't you install it from repositories?
<Guest9926> well i have downloaded the driver from nvidia
<Sysi> system → hardware drivers
<charlie-tca> and it won't work anymore, AFAIR
<Guest9926> i tried before but i cannot reach a resolution of 1280x1024 after installing the driver from the repository
<Sysi> what nvidia card?
<Guest9926> and i have manually added the 1208x1024 mode without an affect
<Guest9926> it is an nvidia ion card
<Guest9926> is the small zotac board
<Guest9926> Sysi: you there?
<Sysi> pong
<Guest9926> :)
<Guest9926> so what is there to do?
<Sysi> service gdm stop
<Guest9926> that doesnt work
<Sysi> telinit 3
<Guest9926> one sec
<Guest9926> no error messages
<Guest9926> but ctrl+alt+f7 still gives me a screen to work with
<Guest9926> runlevel gives me: "2 3"
<Guest9926> Sysi:...
<Sysi> i can only tell that's extremely weird
<Guest9926> ... ok
<adam_> I installed xubuntu and I want to access my windows shares, what's the best method?
<charlie-tca> gigolo
<adam_> nice
<adam_> but for some reason it's failing
<adam_> it finds the shares but I get an error
<charlie-tca> !gigolo
<charlie-tca> maybe got to add something yet?
<adam_> weird
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<adam_> one of the shared folders work
<adam_> it's asking for a username and password
<adam_> even though "Everyone" is permitted
<charlie-tca> That should be the windows username and password, I thing
<charlie-tca> s/thing/think
<adam_> yeah I tried that but it's not working still
<adam_> oh well
<adam_> at least one of my shares work
<Adriasil> hi there.
<mark76> Hola!
<Adriasil> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 10.04, but I am getting an error message...
<Adriasil> it reads:
<Adriasil> "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Adriasil> I'm just wondering what this means and how I can fix it....
<charlie-tca> it's not seeing the cd
<Sysi> how are you trying to install?
<Adriasil> hmmmm.....
<Adriasil> from the cd.
<Adriasil> it won't even go into live mode
<Sysi> did you check the cd?
<Adriasil> what do you mean?
<Adriasil> did I verify after I burnt it?
<Adriasil> if so, yes.
<Sysi> there's option in meny when you boot
<Sysi> but that can be the same
<Adriasil> gotcha.
<Adriasil> I shall try that.
<Adriasil> mmkay.
<Adriasil> now, when I tried doing a live boot all I got was slightly corrupted text saying Xubuntu....
<Adriasil> could this be a sign that the disc is corrupted/
<Adriasil> *?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Adriasil> I'm going to start re-downloading then.
<charlie-tca> It might be just a bad burn, too
<Adriasil> could be, but I'm using Toast Titanium, so it really shouldn't be
 * Adriasil goes to get his stack of blank CDs.
<Adriasil> ah, how I love the white cursor of doom.
 * charlie-tca has one system will burn bad cd's everytime it is used.
<Adriasil> oooooooooooh... that's rough.
<Sysi> is usb boot possible?
<Adriasil> possibly.
<Adriasil> hold on one moment.
 * Adriasil found a memory stick!
<Adriasil> okay.
<Adriasil> so how do I usb boot?
<Sysi> put image to fat32 formatted usb-stick with usb-creator or unetbootin
<Adriasil> are ther any programs that will do that for mac?
<Adriasil> *there
<Adriasil> okay I've re-DLed it and re-burnt it.
<Adriasil> something is starting to happen now.
<charlie-tca> yay
<Adriasil> I"ve got the white cursor of doom again.
<Adriasil> >_>
<charlie-tca> I don't know what that is
<Adriasil> let's see if it can get past this.
<Adriasil> basically my whole screen is black, nope.
<Adriasil> I've just got the weird looking corrupted-ish image.
<charlie-tca> can you switch to a tty with ctrl+alt+F2?
<Adriasil> tty?
<charlie-tca> a different terminal
<Adriasil> pressed it anyways.
<Adriasil> back to the terminal.
<Adriasil> ugggggggggggggh.
<Adriasil> same message again.
<Adriasil> wow. this is getting old quick.
<Adriasil> "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Adriasil> is it possible to turn error reporting on?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> Have you tried hitting F4 at the menu, and choosing Safe Graphics?
<Adriasil> `mmmm.....
<charlie-tca> You can hit F6 at the menu, then ESCape. then add debug-ubiquity at the end of the line
<charlie-tca> hit enter, hit enter again to start the install
<Adriasil> I shall try that.
<charlie-tca> You can also use F6 to show the line, remove "quiet splash" from it to see what is happening
<Adriasil> I odn't have any of those options.
<Adriasil> F4 only brings up:
<Adriasil> Normal
<Adriasil> Use driver update disc and OEM install (for manufacturers)
<Adriasil> oh, I see where quiet splash is now.
<Adriasil> mmkay.
<Adriasil> I'll try that.
<Adriasil> I'm getting a lot of "ata#: link is slow to respond"
<Adriasil> line 7" can't open /dev/sr0: No medium founf.
<Adriasil> *found
<Adriasil> *line 7:
<Adriasil>  /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<Adriasil> and that's where it's going wrong.
<Adriasil> >_>
<Adriasil> hmmmmmmm.
<Sysi> are you sure cd-drive is working?
<Adriasil> I think so.
<Adriasil> because it's detected by my BIOS now.
<Adriasil> my slave drives are still mysteriously MIA.
<charlie-tca> Those errors are a hardware malfunction
<Adriasil> hmmmmm.... okay.
<Adriasil> I'll try switching drives,
<Adriasil> okay.
<Adriasil> how do you wipe a Hard Drive?
<phil42> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whichdrive bs=1M
<charlie-tca> I just tell it to erase the hard drive and install new on it during the installation
<phil42> where 'whichdrive' = the drive that you want to wipe
<Adriasil> because it seems like there is a very broken version of windows on one of these HDs.
<phil42> it would be safer to wipe the appropriate partition, rather than the entire drive
<Adriasil> could that be messing with the installation at all?
<phil42> could
<Adriasil> ooh.
<Adriasil> this seems faster.
<Adriasil> hmmm....
<phil42> if you specifed something other than a drive for 'whichdrive' you will fill your disk with a file made of all zeroes
<Adriasil> that seemed really fast for some reason....
<Adriasil> I have hope after all.
<phil42> oops,  not true on that last comment,  /dev/ is now a ramdisk
<phil42> sort of
<Adriasil> I don't think I'm even close to being able to do this.
<Adriasil> I'm just trying to get the damn thing to run live.
<phil42> running live is easy
<Adriasil> these are different messages from what I got last time....
<Adriasil> psh. says you.
<phil42> as in 'live cd' , right?
<Adriasil> I've been tring to get it to work for 5hrs so far.
<Adriasil> yup
<phil42> can you boot from the cd?
<Adriasil> that's what I've been tring to do.
<Adriasil> *trying
<phil42> do you get asked for the appropriate language when it boots?
<Adriasil> yup.
<Adriasil> I get the selection screen, but can't get past anything after that.
<phil42> then do you get a list of about 5 choices, the top on being, try xubutu ?
<Adriasil> yup.
<phil42> do you select the first option?
<Adriasil> yes.
<phil42> what happens then?
<Adriasil> but when I select try or install, I'm greeted by a corrupted image and then a terminal cursor.
<Adriasil> after about 5-10mins.
<phil42> how much memory do you have?
<Adriasil> I've just changed CD drives.
<Adriasil> 512MB
<Adriasil> so, I have enough.
<Adriasil> not a lot, but enough.
<phil42> it is a little slim for running live
<Adriasil> hmmmm....
<phil42> do you have an operating system installed that you want to preserve?
<Adriasil> if this doesn't work maybe I'll just try selecting install next, and seeing what happens.
<Adriasil> nope.
<Adriasil> I'm trying to set up a server.
<Adriasil> and so far it's not going great.
<phil42> what kind of processor do you have?
<Adriasil> Intel ummmm.... pentium, maybe.
<Adriasil> it's 1.45GHz
<phil42> why not try knoppix first, just to check
<Adriasil> it's either pentium or celeron.
<Adriasil> knoppix?
<phil42> it is specifically a live cd distro and made to be super compatible
<Adriasil> okay.
<Adriasil> my install has stalled on "Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs"
<phil42> http://www.kernel.org/pub/dist/knoppix/KNOPPIX_V6.2.1CD-2010-01-31-EN.iso
<Adriasil> which is at least different from last time.....
<phil42> ^^^^^^   /me points to where it says 'kernel.org'
<Adriasil> okay.
<Adriasil> DLing now.
<Adriasil> wow.
<Adriasil> on a slightly related subject you wouldn't happen to know why my slave drives aren't being detected, would you?
<phil42> detected by???  the bios?
<Adriasil> yeah.
<phil42> i read that your system is kind of old,  they might be too big or something.  knoppix or xubuntu might find them
<Adriasil> okay, we'll see what happens.
<phil42> do you have them jumpered correctly ?
<Adriasil> the BIOS is from the late 90s.
<charlie-tca> Are they connected with the 80 pin cables?
<Adriasil> nope, 40.
<charlie-tca> You need the new cables, then. If you have the old IDE cables instead of the new ones, that can make them disappear now. Old cable has black connectors on both ends, and heavy wires.
<charlie-tca> New one usually has a blue end, and really thin wires
<Adriasil> okay, I'll have a look into that.
<charlie-tca> New ones are called ata-100 cables or something like that
<Adriasil> okay.
<Adriasil> are they reverse compatible?
<phil42> you can use the new cable instead of the old one
<phil42> using the old cable when you need the new one can cause probles
<phil42> *problems
<Adriasil> okay.
<Adriasil> looks like they're pretty cheap anyways.
<Adriasil> :D
<phil42> your bios might be old enough that it does not use the drives fast enough to need the new cables
<Adriasil> lol
<charlie-tca> You need the new cables for the OS to work, even if you don't have ata100+ drives
<Adriasil> yeah....
<phil42> when you try xubuntu again press escape instead of selecting from the short list.  when you get to the boot prompt enter 'live'
<phil42> you will get more information that way
<Adriasil> okay.
<Adriasil> thanks.
<phil42> np  :)
<charlie-tca> Adriasil: I guess the pins are the same in both cables, but one has twice as many wires in the cable itself.
<Adriasil> for now though, I think I shall get some sleep and resume in the morning.
<Adriasil> yeah.
<phil42> and the extra wires are all grounds
<charlie-tca> Are they?
<phil42> yes
<charlie-tca> Kind of frustrating, when it work because of the stupid cable
<Adriasil> you're telling me.... :D
<Adriasil> okay, bye all.
<Adriasil> o/
<phil42> let us know how it works out
<Adriasil> I shall.
<Adriasil> I'll probably be back to pester you tomorrow :D
<phil42> i was kind of hoping to find out what his problem actually is
<charlie-tca> hardware is failing, the cd boots and then gets lost
<basti_> hey, great work on 10.04
<basti_> running just fine now...
#xubuntu 2010-10-07
<zanthir> Hi. I'm trying to set up subversion and need to change my apache www* user to the subversion group, but can't figure out how to "view all users." In Ubuntu it is using the gconf-editor. Is there an analogous tool in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> gconf-editor on the command line in terminal
<zanthir> ...Oh.
<zanthir> Can I affect the xubuntu users and group settings through gconf-editor? The "show all users" does not work, because I'm not using gnome, and the "User Settings" tool must look at a different variable in xubuntu. Anyone know what variable I'm looking for?
<zanthir> can I see xfec settings in gconf-editor, or is it only gnome settings?
<zanthir> Hi again. Xubuntu seems to use groups instead of users for names such as www-data, admin, etc.
<zanthir> Can I add groups to other groups? And if so, how?
<ubuXubu> all is well in the tranquil binary rainforest known as Xubuntu...
<Sysi> well now is
<Sysi> i fight like 2h with nvidia restricted driver
<Mawa> Anybody home?
 * Mawa rings the door bell
 * knome hides
<Mawa> :O
<Mawa> I seem to be having graphics issues with the 10.04 live usb >.>
<Mawa> There's blue static across the screen O.o
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> how do you pick the font size in xubuntu?
<Mawa> The GUI font?
<cousin_mario> yes
<cousin_mario> desktop, system menus and default ones in general
<Mawa> Settings > Window Manager
<Mawa> That will take care of the titles of windows.
<Mawa> I can't quite remember where to go for menus though.
<Mawa> It might be the same.
<cousin_mario> can't find it...
<cousin_mario> I'm on 10.10RC, has anything changed there?
<cousin_mario> uh oh, my bad
<cousin_mario> thanks, bbl
<Mawa> That's odd, no graphics problems with 9.10
<abra> We are more than 1% http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en
<Mawa> Brb
<autif> I tried to install xubuntu 10.10.RC on a virtual box machine (windows XP  host). It did not run - installed fine, but did not boot. Has anyone tried this?
<autif> ubuntu server 10.10 RC works fine
<charlie-tca> autif: don't know if it was tested using windows as the host machine. It was tested using Ubuntu/Xubuntu as hosts, though
<charlie-tca> Did not boot is not descriptive enough. Were there any errors? Did the grub menu come up? Did you try removing "quiet splash"? Could you switch to a TTY?
<iKb> hi all
<charlie-tca> autif: we are currently testing the final images. Why not grab the daily/current or daily-live/current and try it?
<charlie-tca> !hi | iKb
<ubottu> iKb: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<autif> charlie: Will do - thanks!
<autif> I will also try w/o quiet and splash
<DBeets> How does one go about setting the xfce4-term title from the cli?
<mark76> Why not do it in preferences?
<DBeets> Well I want irssi to set the title to "irssi" when it starts is all.
<mark76> Ah.
<DBeets> I suppose I could have it open a new tab perhaps
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal -t irssi irssixfce4-terminal -T irssi -x irssi
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal -T irssi -x irssi
<Sysi> pastefail
<DBeets> That's exactly what I'm looking for but is there a way to just open a new tab, not a whole new window?
<mark76> I'm confused
<mark76> I thought you wanted to retitle the terminal window
<DBeets> tab tile, sorry
#xubuntu 2010-10-08
<demond3> i've got a problem with my sound card can someone help me im new with linux
<likemindead> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<likemindead> Try those first. :D
<demond3> thx
<autif> i have a zsync question - if i get the daily build today - i will get the whole 700 MB. When I do the zsync again tomorrow - will I get another 700 MB or just the diff between the two ISO files?
<charlie-tca__> I believe just the differences
<autif> even if there is just one file?
<autif> nice!
<charlie-tca__> It compares what you have to what is on the server and downloads the parts that changed, even though you have a single file
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> is there any civilisated way of browsing/mounting smb in xubuntu?
<Sysi> gigolo
<jrmy> is there a python channel?
<jrmy> yes
<moetunes> there's #python
<jrmy> hence yes
<Wizard> Sysi: that was to me? :D
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> it's installed by default
<moetunes> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1 (lucid), package size 129 kB, installed size 716 kB
<moetunes> default in xubuntu
<Sysi> i've never managed to use that for ssh mounts myself :p
<moetunes> having no windows here I prefer nfs
<Sysi> it needs setting up
<Sysi> sshfs works well
<moetunes> one file needs editing
<moetunes> sorry - one per comp
<moetunes> but I am old school
<moetunes> different strokes for different folks - it's good that there are options :]
<Wizard> moetunes: at work i don't have much choice ;)
<Wizard> thanks Sysi
<Sysi> np
<Sysi> i'm considering opensuse atm
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> it'll be killed soon
<Sysi> it was rather nice
<moetunes> suse does do the "no command line" thing very well
<Sysi> i onle do basic stuff on cli
<Sysi> * only
<moetunes> the bootloader thing they have was impressive last time I tried it
<Sysi> suse just isn't really xfce-distribution
<moetunes> kde or gnome mostly
<Sysi> i *could* use kde
<moetunes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSJyJ9JuY5E ? - impressed me - scared of the resources it would use tho
<moetunes> kubuntu^^
<Sysi> *buntu isn't really kde distro :P
<Wizard> hmm
<Sysi> though it worked well
<Wizard> i thing xubuntu is the best option right now
<Sysi> jockey-gtk gave me a bit of headache
<Wizard> what is jockey? :>
<moetunes> another middleman app...
<Sysi> argh, what is it in english menu
<Wizard> languages?
<Sysi> propietary drivers installer
<Wizard> ah
<moetunes> !info kockey-gtk
<ubottu> Package kockey-gtk does not exist in lucid
<Wizard> i don't use that
<moetunes> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.8-0ubuntu8.1 (lucid), package size 8 kB, installed size 156 kB
<jrmy> is there a way to update xchat with a command?
<Sysi> "update"?
<Wizard> apt-get upgrade xchat
<moetunes> update the installed app or what's coming in from channels jrmy ?
<jrmy> installed app
<moetunes> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   will upgrade everything - using synaptic you can update and check for new version
<moetunes> ubuntu doesn't generally upgrade apps between releases - is the backports repo enabled jrmy ?
<jrmy> i should start typing in all of these commands
<jrmy> i dont know
<jrmy> brb
<jrmy> moetunes: explain backports repo
<moetunes> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<moetunes> jrmy:  ^^
<moetunes> does it better then i could ...
<jrmy> how would i enable it?
<jrmy> well it didnt upgrade anything so i dot think that works for xchat
<moetunes> well lets start with the xubuntu version you have - if it is the current backports won't help much
<moetunes> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Sysi> why do you need newer xchat?
<moetunes> jrmy:  ^^
<jrmy> idk.. i'd just assume it would be better
<Sysi> erp
<jrmy> im confused why it says i still have ubuntu yet i dont have anything of ubuntu installed anymore
<jrmy> that i know of
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Sysi> that's why
<jrmy> but i dont have gnome
<jrmy> i already installed xubuntu
<jrmy> i suppose i can try again
<Sysi> "Xubuntu is Ubuntu..."
<jrmy> i see
<Sysi> what part is hard in that
<jrmy> is the system monitor suppose to be a part of xubuntu?
<jrmy> in this it says gnome 2.30.2
<Sysi> in 10.04, it's installed by default
<jrmy> idk i dont understand i guess
<moetunes> xubuntu has the same base as ubuntu - xubuntu uses xfce where ubuntu uses gnome - some gnome apps are in xubuntu 'causes xfce uses gtk like gnome but is short of some things
<moetunes> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<moetunes> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<moetunes> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<moetunes> and to show the amazing choice gnu/linux has
<moetunes> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<jrmy> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<jrmy> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<Sysi> !bsd
<Sysi> bah
<jrmy> what was the first unix os called?
<jrmy> unix?
<moetunes> yep
<Sysi> nowdays it's just license
<jrmy> so thats ancient history?
<jrmy> unix
<Sysi> operating system created in the '70s
<moetunes> no it is still used - you have to pat for it tho
<jrmy> pat?
<moetunes> *pay
<jrmy> oh
<jrmy> so with linux they wanted to make it free
<jrmy> i see
<moetunes> a dude named Linus made his own unix - lin + nix
<Sysi> just kernel
<jrmy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Sysi> and then they started to use it in gnu-os
<moetunes> linux kernel to access the hardware plus opensource apps = where we are now
<moetunes> chatting in irc for no cost :}
<jrmy> is gnu in gnu a name?
<jrmy> it says gnu's not unix
<Sysi> gnu names ♥
<jrmy> because that part confuses me
<Sysi> gimp, gnu image manipulator
<Sysi> gnu, gnu's not unix
<jrmy> so gnu is basically a name
<moetunes> in the open source world there are lots of self referencing acronyms - gnu is not unix
<Sysi> wine, wine's not an emulator
<moetunes> Gnu Is Not Unix
<jrmy> wait wine isnt a emulator?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> as name says
<jrmy> i totally dont understand wine then
<jrmy> is unix easy to use liek windows?
<jrmy> like*
<jrmy> more user friendly in one sense
<jrmy> and or not very complicated to use
<moetunes> when you first used windows you had to learn how to use a mouse and install stuff - same in linux distros' - you need to learn a couple of things
<moetunes> if you tried to use a mac you would need to learn some stuff
<jrmy> then I'm thinking it wil take me a few years to get used to ubuntu
<jrmy> it would probably be dumb to swtich to another distro at this point
<jrmy> switch*
<moetunes> depend on what you want to do - mostly it is just learning that apps are free and in the package manager and how to use the package manager
<moetunes> in windows if you install a new app you have to learn it - nothing different here
<jrmy> my main use for a computer is games and everyday web browsing
<jrmy> like email checking and facebook
<jrmy> the games part is lacking for my old and low end computer
<jrmy> wine wont work with most of the old games ive tried
<jrmy> or X crashes
<jrmy> dont know what hardware problems i coudl have
<jrmy> not my ram however since ive checked for errors
<moetunes> that sounds like either the card can't do the game or you need a better graphics driver
<jrmy> i have 8MB and ive been playing games at most that need this much
<moetunes> for wine I would check the appdb to see if it is supported
<moetunes> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jrmy> so i perhaps my graphics driver lacks
<jrmy> apparently sin, red alert, and incoming are suppose to work
<moetunes> at 8mb I don't think it would - old cards have good support unless they are sis afaik
<jrmy> remind me what afaik means again
<moetunes> as far as I know
<jrmy> and sis?
<moetunes> sis is a brand of video card - in terminal   lspci   will tell what you use
<moetunes> it'll be near the end of what that command returns
<jrmy> actually the end shows other stuff
<jrmy> the first three talk about the graphics
<moetunes> k
<jrmy> unless host bridge is something else
<moetunes> host bridge IS something else
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> then yeah it says vga compatible controller and display controller
<moetunes> the one with vga in it
<moetunes> yep :]
<jrmy> since i have a laptop i have both i assume
<jrmy> which the 2 are obvious for there uses
<moetunes> if you have somewhere to plug in an external monitor then yep
<jrmy> right
<jrmy> i have a parallel and a serial port too
<jrmy> which i dont know what serial is used for
<moetunes> parallel is printer port
<jrmy> i know
<jrmy> i said i dot know what serial is used for
<jrmy> dont*
<jrmy> i really wish i could boot with a usb device
<moetunes> serial is for add on devices rarely used by most folk
<jrmy> ok
<moetunes> sounds like the hardware is too old for that
<jrmy> is there any way to enable this?
<jrmy> ive heard its dumb to flash a new bios
<jrmy> i think one of my friends are knowledgeable enough to do so
<moetunes> I have heard there is an app you can use on a floppy disk to help that but I know nothing about it
<jrmy> well i have a floppy drive
<jrmy> and a whole bunch of used floppy discs
<jrmy> which are just sitting around doing nothing
<jrmy> i dotn think i have enough of them to install a different os though
<jrmy> since each are 1.44MB
<jrmy> lol
<moetunes> hehe
<jrmy> i might have about 20 of them however
<moetunes> they do rot quick ...
<jrmy> 28.8MB lol
<jrmy> well i dont know how old they are anyways
<jrmy> which they are probably useless
<jrmy> i wonder how big windows 98 is
<moetunes> 256mb iirc
<moetunes> or one install I did was
<jrmy> yeah i wouldnt have enough space that way
<jrmy> heh
<jrmy> i'd need more like 200 floppies
<jrmy> lol
<moetunes> sounds like you don't have a cd drive?
<jrmy> i do
<jrmy> i just dont have discs
<moetunes> ok :]
<jrmy> if i had some cd's i could burn them with my desktop
<jrmy> but yeah i only have dvd+r's
<jrmy> which is useless to me
<moetunes> there are other ways to install but they can be complicated
<jrmy> ah
<moetunes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jrmy> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jrmy> well if that floppy drive thing would work then i'd try that
<jrmy> since my original plan was to try other distros not install them
<moetunes> I've only heard about it in passing on irc - I don't have any floppy drives here at all
<jrmy> well i can take a long journey with google i suppose
<moetunes> I would recommend using   www.google.com/linux
<moetunes> instead of just www.google.com
<jrmy> that exists?
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> mostly what I use
<moetunes> has a penguin on it
<jrmy> i just might replace my default search engine with that
<moetunes> :]
<mark76> I've figured out why Xfce/Xubuntu keeps crashing
<mark76> It's Xfwm
<mark76> Hey DBeets
<DBeets> Hi
<DBeets> I never did get that figured out. I just went with a new window.
<mark76> Xfwm has been making my xfce session crash
<Sysi> xfwm pretty much is xfce-session
<mark76> I'm running openbox with xfce4-session, xfdesktop and xfce4-panel and it's working just fine
<mark76> Apart from having to use the 3 finger salute to log out
<mark76> Now all I have to do is find out why xfwm4 is misbehaing
<mark76> misbehaving
<mark76> I think you can only change tab names on a per session basis DBeets
<mark76> If I run xfwm4 --replace the session will crash
<DBeets> Yeah, you'd think there would be a command to at least open a new tab and run a command.
<DBeets> Or can;t the shell interact that way?
<jrmy> will it work if you do it with tty?
<mark76> I was right
<mark76> xfwm4 did crash the session
<Sysi> mark76: try removing xfwm config
<Sysi> some themes make xfwm crash
<mark76> Is xfwm config in ~/.config?
<Sysi> under there
<mark76> I can't see it in the .config folder. Home?
<Sysi> locate xfwm | grep home
<mark76> There's a xfwm4 folder in the .config/xfce4 folder. But it's empty
<mark76> I deleted it :/
<mark76> BRB
<mark76> Nope. That wasn't it
<mark76> There's definitely no xfwm4 config file in my home directory
<Sysi> did you try that locate
<mark76> Yep
<Sysi> interesting
<mark76> It just lead me to the xfwm4 folder in the xfe4 folder in the .config folder
<mark76> Which was empty
<mark76> I've removed and reinstalled xfwm
<mark76> BRB
<mark76> Nope, Sysi. It doesn't even get to the desktop
<jrmy> probably dumb if i give advise
<Sysi> have you tried creating new user?
<jrmy> since i barely know anything
<mark76> Can I create a new user in another desktop environment?
<Sysi> yes
<mark76> What's the command?
<Sysi> adduser
<mark76> Oh that. Hang on
<mark76> BRB
<jrmy> moetunes: will this work for all distro's? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<moetunes> jrmy:  not something I've tried but from a quivk read it does seem straight forward
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> any idea what PDL is?
<jrmy> !PDL
<moetunes> I would keep that link open on another comp while trying tho - just for the troubleshooting stuff etc
<jrmy> right
<DBeets> This is going to out myself as a newb but, can you seach in a man page?
<jrmy> or right it down on paper
<Sysi> jrmy: why would you need that?
<moetunes> jrmy:  pdl = pen drive linux
<DBeets> s/seach/search
<jrmy> Sysi: i cant boot from usb with my computer
<Sysi> then you really don't need pdl?
<jrmy> ok so i need to rename the volume's label?
<Sysi> oh that was that hack
<moetunes> DBeets:  I do   man appname | grep somethingIwant
<jrmy> Sysi: ok then how else will i boot from usb?
<Sysi> why do you need to?
<Sysi> you can ofc try if that works
<moetunes> Sysi:  it it about jrmy using a floppy to help him boot a usb
<Mark76> Hello again Sysi
<Mark76> I'm using a different user
<jrmy> i want to try other os' and i want to install a different os on my desktop
<Mark76> And everything is working fine
<Sysi> jrmy: cd-rw?
<jrmy> Sysi: i dont have any nor can i afford any
<jrmy> im kinda jobless
<jrmy> i have a perfectly capable 8GB flash drive
<moetunes> working with what you have is a nice intellectual challenge :]
<jrmy> why get anything more?
<DBeets> moetunes: perfect thanks
<Sysi> ..is there grub menu in installation discs
<Sysi> tarball installation images are kinda rare afaik
<jrmy> are you talking to me Sysi?
<Sysi> i guess
<jrmy> well i have no idea one way or another
<jrmy> im not even all that sure what grub is anyways
<jrmy> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Mark76> How do I restore the power to use xfce/xubuntu session to myself Sysi?
<Sysi> Mark76: you couls copy .config
<Sysi> or removing it entrely might works
<Mark76> What? All of it?
<Sysi> the folder
<Mark76> Okay...
<Sysi> that will destroy some of your settings
<Mark76> BRB
<moetunes> there is a .config xfce
<moetunes> there is a .config/xfce
<jrmy> ok i have no idea how to get pdl
<moetunes> from the link you gave earlier - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-pendrive-linux-install-from-windows/
<moetunes> it says - This tutorial assumes your using the Pendrive Linux version located HERE
<moetunes> HERE is a link
<moetunes> oohh it needs windows...
<jrmy> i dont see anything about a linux installation
<jrmy> yeah
<jrmy> and from the looks of it pendrivelinux is an os
<moetunes> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<moetunes> Universal USB Installer is a Live Linux USB Creator that allows you to choose from a selection of Linux Distributions to put on your USB Flash Drive
<moetunes> quote unquote :]
<moetunes> sorry it needs windows too
<moetunes> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<moetunes> prob won't help with the floppy bit tho
<jrmy> already have unetbootin
<moetunes> here we go then - http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/   1/3 the way down
<jrmy> already there
<jrmy> lol
<moetunes> heh
<Sysi> grub2 can boot to iso images
<Sysi> you could try that
<jrmy> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jrmy> brb
<jrmy> back
<jrmy> well i already have the pc/bios version installed
<jrmy> is there another version i'd need?
<jrmy> im searching for it with the software center
<Sysi> read the manual
<jrmy> ok so i can boot from a iso on my harddrive with grub2
<bazhang> yes
<jrmy> so i guess all i need to do is figure out how to make it boot from an iso
<bazhang> the grub2 links tell that
<jrmy> i dont see where
<jrmy> ive also been in the grub2 menu or whatever before
<jrmy> ive done memory tests before
<jrmy> i didnt know what it was though
<jrmy> i thought it was called recovery mode or somethin
<jrmy> how hard is it to have more then one linux distros installed?
<jrmy> oh yeah i can use unetbootin to make the iso on the hdd
<Sysi> not hard, you just need to configure grub
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> ok all of the "configurng grub2" makes little to no sense
<jrmy> are you sure the link tells me how?
<Sysi> it should
<jrmy> maybe i hould just use unetbootin
<jrmy> should*
<mark76> Well, I've got Xfce sorted out properly now
<jrmy> good
<jrmy> seems simplish to change the "splash" for grub
<jrmy> but anything else i dont even begin to undertsand
<jrmy> understand*
<Adriasil> hello all.
<mark76> Can we expect any new themes in Xubuntu 10.10?
<mark76> Hello Adriasil
<Sysi> default theme is new in 10.10
<mark76> Damn I hate this empathy theme
<mark76> Cool
<mark76> Not that I don't like Albatross :p
<Adriasil> I'm booting Knoppix now, to see if that works.
<Adriasil> :D
<Adriasil> all is going well so far.
<jrmy> ok that didnt work
<jrmy> when i tried boot /dev/sdb1 it said no kernal loaded
<jrmy> in the grub command line
<Adriasil> theoretically, how long should it take to start up?
<charlie-tca> theoretically - 10 seconds or less
<jrmy> i assume you arent talking to me
<charlie-tca> reality - 1-2 minutes
<Adriasil> no.
<Adriasil> hmmm....
<Adriasil> 15 mins= something's wrong.
<jrmy> 1-2 minutes? sheesh
<Adriasil> Gao~
<jrmy> mine takes 20 seconds at most
<Adriasil> mmkay.
<Adriasil> if knoppix doesn't work it means I'm doing something wrong..........
<jrmy> !SMM
<mark76> Is there anywhere I can see a preview of the new look for Xubuntu Maverick?
<likemindead> http://duckduckgo.com/?q=Xubuntu+10.10+screenshots
<charlie-tca> !shimmer
<likemindead> As usual, the default stuff is pretty lame.
<mark76> I like the new theme
<mark76> The previous one was a bit Goth :p
<jrmy> eh i like 10.04 more
<jrmy> so more then likely i wont upgrade
<Sysi> i've never liked albatross, new one is cool but very blue
<mark76> Black
<jrmy> i like my desktop dark.. bugs me if it is bright and colorful
<DBeets> dark is easier on the eys as well
<jrmy> agreed
<charlie-tca> reality check. Dark is harder for the eyes to distinguish. That's why paper is white
<mark76> Indeed
<Sysi> light is just boring, colourful irritating
<jrmy> i can read black with white letters just fine
<jrmy> preference either way
<DBeets> indeed
<autif> best things about 10.4 - it will be supported until 13.4
<autif> so - use 10.10 for test machines, 10.4 for server/dev machines
<AtariMoe> Quick question... will the final release of Xubuntu 10.10 ship on the 10th as well?
<charlie-tca> yes
<AtariMoe> thought so... thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<thismamacooks200> is there a chat room for help with gyachi improved?
<jrmy> is there a site i can get xubuntu on disc for free?
<jrmy> !xubuntucd
<jrmy> !xubuntu-cd
<jrmy> hmmm
<Sysi> afaik canonical don't support sending xubuntu-discs
<Sysi> ..propably official cd:s don't exist
<charlie-tca> jrmy: free cd's are not available for Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> However, there is a company that will ship one for cost
<choi> how can i block certain ports using firehol? the manual is too complicated
<charlie-tca> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jrmy> yeah shipping costs is all you pay for
<jrmy> !xubuntu-channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<charlie-tca> I never used firehol
<choi> no problem. i think few people know it because of its complexity.
<charlie-tca> What about using UFW?
<choi> i'm thinking of replacing it
<choi> i need it for it to function with dansguardian
<charlie-tca> It is pretty simple, but can do everything, I think
<choi> yeah i used to use ufw. very simple config. but i need firehol for dansguardian an internet filter
<thismamacooks200> Hi I am new and could use some help please
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thismamacooks200> I have Linux and am using gyachi for voice chat but cannot get the sound to work...help plz
<charlie-tca> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in lucid
<charlie-tca> Is the Linux you are using Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> and where did you install gyachi from?
<thismamacooks200> I have that installed on my system
<charlie-tca> How can I install it?
<thismamacooks200> I installed gyachi from source
<charlie-tca> Then it is possible not all the dependencies are installed. You would need to check where you got it from and see what packages are required for it to work.
<thismamacooks200> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gyachi/
<charlie-tca> Did you try using orca?
<thismamacooks200> I really want voice chat and music to play
<charlie-tca> Okay. I can't help with gyachi
<thismamacooks200> tahnk you very much for trying
<charlie-tca> music plays fine here with parole
<charlie-tca> no, exaile, rather
<charlie-tca> I don't have voice chat capablility
<thismamacooks200> do either of those work with yahoo chat
 * charlie-tca shrugs
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't have chat
<thismamacooks200> tyvm
<zerothis2> my login screen shows only an icon and the name of my computer, shutdown options, time/date, and the universal access preferences icon; no users (but there are over ten of us).
<charlie-tca> when did that start?
<tarek_> hello people, i just have freshly installed xubuntu and have a problem with the resolution
<tarek_> my nvidia card always gives me a low resolution, so i change it back to the desired resolution (which works) but after a new boot i get the old default resolution
<tarek_> any idea y?
#xubuntu 2010-10-09
<htoothrot> i'm trying to figure out why my bitlebee service is started twice, but i'm pretty green about the services etc..
 * balsaq listens as a single dew drop falls from the vines and lands on the ground in the peaceful digital rainforest known as.....xubuntu!
<balsaq> i recently used xubuntu to rescue an infested windows HD. what an experience...buntu rules it seems some of the files are unreadable...coded. not many. is that becasue of ntsf vs ext3?
<balsaq> because*
<moetunes> was it file name or contents you couldn't read?
<balsaq> contents
<moetunes> prob some form of ms formatting on them - you could check what linux sees them as with the   file   command
<balsaq> the file had it normal name, i clicked and dragged them from the infected windows computer to the xubuntu desktop, then i burned them to cd. after burning the cd i pulled up the files to see if the are readable. most are..could even view the pics....a few are coded.
<balsaq> but regardless it looks like xubuntu saved 95%
<balsaq> i suppose a guy could use buntu to kil virus in windows HD too
<balsaq> imagine buntu saving windows haha
<moetunes> there is antivirus apps in the repos
<moetunes> to run on windows files
<moetunes> or shared files
<balsaq> i installed it but it wont run
<balsaq> clam
<moetunes> k
<balsaq> not sure how to use it but when i installed clam it installed a lot of files
<balsaq> so i clicked on run AV but i cant see anything happeneing
<moetunes> I've never needed it...
<balsaq> well idont for buntu
<balsaq> but it would be useful to clean the HD i mounted under the buntu drive
<moetunes> no windows in my home
<moetunes> it would
<balsaq> windows is so fragile
<moetunes> someone in #ubuntu might have a clue on clamav
<balsaq> when i installed ubuntu 1004 i hooked up my printer and it worked with no drivers added
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<balsaq> bug?
<balsaq> wut
<moetunes> it was cause you said 1004
<balsaq> i had some bugs so i reinstalled it too ext3 and have had no issues
<balsaq> at 1st it seemed to leak memory or something
<balsaq> i was trying to get help on clamav in ubuntu the other day and it was really a pain...they seemed stressed out.
<moetunes> heh they can at times seem that way
<balsaq> they seem to prefer to help experts rather than aspiring techs
<moetunes> maybe noone there at the time had used it
<balsaq> but i can se the day where windows will not be worth money anymore....at least not too me.
<moetunes> I haven't used it since 2003
<balsaq> i like windows for fun, but the money they want is silly.
<moetunes> that os is silly imo
<balsaq> all my computers al dual boot now
<moetunes> so bloated
<balsaq> i like w2000 pro a lot
<balsaq> nice lil one
<balsaq> reminds me xubuntu lean and mean
<tarek> hello people i wanted to know where does the NetworkManager Applet store the wpa2 encryption configuration
<tarek> ??
<balsaq>  there should be a Network Manager icon in the GNOME panel, which looks like a couple of dots. Right click the Network Manager icon to enable the network
<coolguy4> I have a problem with xubuntu  inside a virtualbox. Everything was going fine, then one day I was running aptitude inside xubuntu and I was installing some packages, then I had a problem with my host os and I needed to do a ctrl-alt-bksp .... Now when I try to boot xubuntu in the virutal box I get to the login screen, I enter my details, and the screen flashes a couple of times before returning me to the login screen. Any ideas? It seems
<coolguy4> that xorg is not starting properly... or fails soon after starting...
<balsaq> blew out the bootloader
<balsaq> reinstall grub
<balsaq> Try using this option in the "Device" section of xorg.conf
<j1mc> hey all - is anyone using xfce4-terminal for irssi?
<j1mc> when i try to launch irssi from the terminal, i get ....
<j1mc> TERM environment not set
<Mark76> Hang on
<j1mc> Can't initialize screen handling, quitting
<j1mc> You can still use the dummy mode with -d parameter
<Sysi> export TERM=xterm
<Sysi> iirc
<j1mc> Sysi: that did it.  Thanks.
<Sysi> 10.10 support at ubuntu+1 :P
<j1mc> will that command "stick" across sessions, or do i need to set a config somewhere?
<Sysi> ~/.bashrc
<j1mc> Sysi: thanks muchly
<Sysi> np
<j1mc> so, i could just add that line to my .bashrc?
<j1mc> anywhere in the file?
<Mark76> That's weird. I had no problems launching irssi in xfce terminal so far
<Sysi> 10.10..
<Sysi> bug has been filed
<j1mc> Sysi: thanks
<Mark76> Ah. 10.04
<j1mc> charlie-tca: good morning.  you are up early.
<charlie-tca> j1mc: Good Morning
<charlie-tca> Trying to get everything in place for 10.10 release!
<charlie-tca> What a fun time this has been.
<j1mc> charlie-tca: i think you're a great project lead.
<j1mc> and 10.10 looks great
<charlie-tca> Thanks! We will see what this does yet, though. My docs are still behind, but we are working on it.
<j1mc> yes, there is a new person on the doc team who is contributing a lot for the natty branch already.
<charlie-tca> Yes, I know. Hopefully, we will get up to date for Natty, and then push backwards
<Mark76> Did they change the way Xfwm handles titlebar transparency? The active window title seems less faded than usual
<j1mc> brb, all... switching from xterm back to the lovely xfce4-terminal
<Mark76> Are you using xfce4 terminal?
<j1mc> yes
<Mark76> And irssi?
<j1mc> : )
<Mark76> Cool. Your problem is solved
<Mark76> SIESTA!
<j1mc> yup - appears to be
<Mark76> Uh oh
<Mark76> Midori renders the Guardian terribly
<Mark76> http://imagebin.org/117732
<j1mc> ouch
<Mark76> Exactly
<charlie-tca> Does that site work well with firefox?
<Mark76> Hang on
<charlie-tca> It looks like one of those "microsoft expected here" sites, maybe?
<Mark76> Yep. It's fine in Firefox
<Mark76> http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2010/oct/09/merlin-single-father-louis-theroux-weekends-tv-highlights
<Mark76> Try it for yourself
<Mark76> Seamonkey too
<charlie-tca> granted, that does look better
<Mark76> It's a webkit thing
<Mark76> Doesn't render properly in Epiphany either
<charlie-tca> OTOH, that is why we keep telling people Midori is not quite ready to replace firefox
<Mark76> Webkit needs work
<Mark76> It's a pity Kazhakase is so unstable/died on its arse
<Mark76> That gave you a choice of rendering engines
<charlie-tca> Midori renders that page equal to firefox here
<j1mc> it rendered that page just fine for me, too.
<j1mc> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/4826/screenielk.png
<j1mc> enter "dpkg -l midori" and let us know the version.
<j1mc> maybe charlie-tca and i just have newer versions
<charlie-tca> 0.2.2 here
<charlie-tca> but I do run the webkit ppa too
<j1mc> 0.2.4-3 here
<j1mc> charlie-tca: are you still on 10.04?  :)
<Mark76> It's 0.2.8
<charlie-tca> On this system
<j1mc> ah
<charlie-tca> I have a 64bit with maverick
<charlie-tca> I run the development versions starting at alpha2 on my other system
<Mark76> Midori has no way of sorting the bookmarks
<slow-motion> hi
<Kurdistan> I guys
<Kurdistan> were can I see release notes for xubuntu maverick?
<Kurdistan> will xubuntu maverick be faster then xubuntu lucid?
<charlie-tca> Release notes will be available when maverick is released
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca will xubuntu maverick have less gnome dependencies?
<charlie-tca> very few less.
<charlie-tca> We have to keep some to have help keeping everything up to date.
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca can it compare to lubuntu in boot-time and lightness?
<charlie-tca> I have no idea how it compares to lubuntu. I do not use lubuntu
<Kurdistan> okey but it must be faster then ubuntu/gnome? :)
<Kurdistan> I tried xubuntu 10.04 ones and loved the control center
<charlie-tca> yes, depending on the actual hardware used
<Kurdistan> have the xfce control center changed?
<charlie-tca> no
<Kurdistan> okey
<Kurdistan> :) I dont if I will install lubuntu 10.10 or xubuntu 10.10
<Kurdistan> hehe
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca if I have nvidia drivers which one do you think is best nvidia-current or nvidia-current-modaliases?
<Kurdistan> and why is the closed nvidia driver slower then open?
<charlie-tca> usually one is recommended over the others in hardware drivers.
<Sysi> in what way slower?
<Sysi> and how old nvidia
<Kurdistan> Sysi, the boot-time is faster with open nvidia then with closed
<Sysi> because propiatary is random binary blob
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca I dont understand. becuase I think madaliases is recommended
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I have never had it recommend -modaliases
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca okey
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca I had before when I tried xubuntu out problem with some delaying applet
<Kurdistan> like connection
<Kurdistan> I came to desktop from upstart quik
<Kurdistan> better time then ubuntu
<Kurdistan> but the connection applet was took time
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca is it any fan-speed applet in xubuntu like in ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> cpu-scaling
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<charlie-tca> You can use the one from Ubuntu, though
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca can I really use cpu-scaling from ubuntu
<Kurdistan> how?
<charlie-tca> jsutt isntall the application
<charlie-tca> s/jsutt/just
<Kurdistan> now I dont understand
<Kurdistan> sorry
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> just need to install the application used by ubuntu
<Kurdistan> okey I see
<slow-motion> will xubuntu released tomorrow too?
<j1mc> slow-motion: yup
<slow-motion> i tried the 10.04 from lubuntu and use now xubuntu 10.04. I'm thinking about changing to lubuntu again
<j1mc> i haven't tried lubuntu
<slow-motion> i tried it, because i had only an old 800mhz computer
<Sysi> RAM is more important
<charlie-tca> I burned out the motherboard in my PIII, 866MHz
<Sysi> and application
<slow-motion> i had around 600mb of ram in it
<slow-motion> but some parts on the motherboard are at the end of their lifespan and so i bought a notebook
<charlie-tca> I have parts, but no motherboard
<charlie-tca> Do you want them?
<slow-motion> no. i dont need them anymore
<jrmy> ok i have cd-rw's what do i use to burn the image onto the disc with ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Which version?
<charlie-tca> 10.04 uses brasero, but you can install xfburn and use it instead.
<jrmy> 10.04 for the computer with the burner 10.04 is the xubuntu version
<jrmy> that i plan to put on eth disc
<jrmy> the*
<charlie-tca> 10.10 will use xfburn, brasero will not be installed
<charlie-tca> brasero should be the default in 10.04
<jrmy> so use brasero?
<charlie-tca> yes
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> does burning an image onto a cd-rw make it so i cant rewrite the disc?
<charlie-tca> hmm, not supposed to
<charlie-tca> but sometimes brasero has issues re-using the cd-rw
<jrmy> i dont quite understand writing and rewriting discs
<jrmy> is there another burning program that doesnt have problems?
<charlie-tca> Anybody know how xfburn is when using cd-rw's?
<jrmy> as long as i can use the disc again it doesnt quite matter
<jrmy> cause if the disc dosent write correctly the first time i can just rewrite it
<jrmy> sure is quite today
<jrmy> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<jrmy> is 4.0-4.2x a good speed to burn xubuntu to disc?
<jrmy> this is what brasero is burning at
<charlie-tca> sure
<jrmy> apparently 3x is good for burning an image on dvd
<jrmy> ive heard lower is better but.. yeah
<charlie-tca> personally, I prefer any speed that actually works, compared to really fast burned coaster
<jrmy> imo fast burning speeds are pointless
<jrmy> unless we perfect burning with a laser on whatever material it is with the disc then yeah, pointless
<jrmy> sure as hell cant put perfect copies of games on disc at high speeds
<jrmy> how long till 10.04 is no longer supported?
<charlie-tca> 2 1/2 years
<jrmy> thats pretty good
<jrmy> theres probably not to much difference between 10.10 and 10.04 though
<charlie-tca> 10.04 is an LTS release, normal releases are supported for 18 months
<jrmy> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<jrmy> ah.. i never knew what LTS meant
<knome> jrmy, you can also search the bot in query
<jrmy> definition of query?
<knome> jrmy, /query ubottu
<jrmy> ok, thanks
<knome> np
<hydrozii> hello does anybody know how i can edit my zune's  music from buntu?
<hydrozii> or can someone lead me to a related channel or something?
<jrmy> how do i connect to another computer with linux on my network?
<j1mc> hydrozii: i've just done some initial google-ing, but i don't see any signs that indicate there is zune support on ubuntu
<j1mc> jrmy: there is an app on xubuntu called Gigolo... it is used for mounting network shares.
<charlie-tca> Please make sure gvfs is installed before using it
<jrmy> gvfs?
<Sysi> gvfs
<charlie-tca> getting the name
<jrmy> the bot doesnt know
<hydrozii> yah ive done some google-ing too.... but in banshee i can see my zune....
<hydrozii> i just cant see the music in it or add music or anything
<charlie-tca> gvfs-fuse must be installed for gigolo to work right
<hydrozii> i guess ill have to make an xp vm and install zune software on it
<j1mc> hydrozii: that sounds about right.  and banshee or rhythmbox would probably be your best bets for accessing zunes and ipods
<hydrozii> yah well i was just hoping  maybe someone else had already edited their zune's music in banshee... and could tell me exactly how they did it
<jrmy> what if im connecting to a computer with ubuntu 10.04?
<charlie-tca> If it doesn't work install "gvfs-fuse"
<jrmy> well im not sure how to use gigolo in the first place
<jrmy> windows made it rather easy to connect to another computer
<charlie-tca> !gigolo
<charlie-tca> oops, broke it?
<jrmy> i think i might have
<jrmy> idk
<j1mc> jrmy: what type of server is it?
<j1mc> a windows computer?
<jrmy> no ubuntu 10.04
<jrmy> i dont get networking.. i didnt know a computer would be called a server
<j1mc> jrmy: sorry, it doesn't need to be a server
<j1mc> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/share-files-between-2-ubuntu-computers/
<j1mc> that gives some decent info.
<j1mc> you can get your ip just by typing "ifconfig" at a command terminal
<j1mc> it will look like, "inet addr:192.168.1.76"
<Sysi> they must be behind same NAT, but they usually are
<jrmy> well i have a netgear N router
<jrmy> and btw the site you gave me has instruction for 8.x versions of ubuntu
<Sysi> ssh have existed longer than ubuntu, and i still use it :P
<charlie-tca> Normally, it will work for later versions, too. It just may not be good for old versions.
<knome> Sysi, REALLY?! you're so prehistoric
<jrmy> ok so which of the 2 do i use on both computers?
<jrmy> and will it work on the xubuntu one?
<charlie-tca> ssh on both systems, ssh-server on the one you want to talk to
<jrmy> ok ive got it working
<jrmy> thanks
<Hezy> charlie-tca: what about xubuntu to windows 7?
<charlie-tca> should still be gigolo
<charlie-tca> otherwise, you can use samba
<Hezy> how do i config gigolo? never tried it
<charlie-tca> I don't have windows
<Hezy> you're a luck man (woman?)
<jrmy> probably isnt hard
<Hezy> lucky
<charlie-tca> no luck to it. I just don't pay
<jrmy> now to see if my xubuntu disc works :]
<Hezy> yes, I'm with you. my girlfriend has a dell netbook with windows 7.
<jrmy> i wonder if my friend would like xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Most people can't tell you the difference, except the name sounds different, therefore it is
<charlie-tca> and, "everybody" says you have to have windows, too
<jrmy> i know the difference in speed on low mem computers
<jrmy> speed is essential so me
<jrmy> to*
<jrmy> xp pro seems to run well on low memory
<jrmy> from my few years of use
<Sysi> i just need to say, i really hate xp
<Sysi> 7 so much better, and still not very good
<jrmy> i find it easier to do networking on xp versus 7
<jrmy> especially bridging a connection
<jrmy> anyways
<jrmy> this is rather off topic
<jrmy> oh and my xubuntu disc seems to work just fine.. oh and when it tests the disc for defect does it connect to the internet?
<charlie-tca> It has to compare what is on the disc to the checksums
<charlie-tca> but I don't think it needs a connection
<jrmy> no i meant when you check it whilst in the grub menu or whatever when the disc boots
 * charlie-tca knows his doesn't, because he uses static IP and it doesn't get an ip address to do the checks
<charlie-tca> Should not need a connection unless you tell it to update during the installation
<jrmy> should it take a long time for it to load the "try before installing"?
<charlie-tca> yup
<jrmy> k
<charlie-tca> I have waited up to 9 minutes here, depending on the system and ram
<jrmy> wow
<jrmy> well this one has a 900MHz processor and 256MB of ram
<jrmy> just finished loading
<jrmy> how much difference is there between installing xubuntu from disc and installing it with another version of ubuntu with terminal?
<charlie-tca> A lot of extra files
<jrmy> which has extra?
<charlie-tca> Probably close to 1
<charlie-tca> 1GB
<charlie-tca> ubuntu
<jrmy> so installing with disc is better?
<charlie-tca> well, at least is smaller
<jrmy> whats ubuntu's best use?
<charlie-tca> New users from Windows
<jrmy> well then i guess i made a good choice
<charlie-tca> and those who have used Gnome and like it
<jrmy> are older versions of xubuntu smaller?
<charlie-tca> Not since way back
<charlie-tca> 8.04 is, but then it started growing
<charlie-tca> I think 10.04 and 10.10 went down again
<jrmy> well it would be nice if future versions can still fit a cd
<charlie-tca> We always have fit on cd
<Sysi> with marginal
<charlie-tca> under 700MB
<kirill> hello there
<charlie-tca> !hi | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kirill> somebody can help me, i m newb in linux
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kirill> sorry
<jrmy> i just now got that dont ask to ask a question
<jrmy> fail
<jrmy> lol
<charlie-tca> It is really impossible to help until the issue is known
<jrmy> yezzir
<kirill> i have ubuntu and install drivers for my video, but when i try xubuntu then i cant install drivers cose when i write make i ot errors
<kirill> how i can install make tools in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Why not just use hardware drivers to install them
<charlie-tca> Applications -> System -> Hardware drivers
<kirill> but when i write - make - i got error
<charlie-tca> You shouldn't need to write - make
<kirill> no i can download drivers and install it by myself
<kirill> cos i have - via chrome video
<charlie-tca> Then you probably have to check the website you got them from to see what is wrong
<kirill> ye i got it from viaarena
<kirill> then i try to install
<kirill> in ubuntu all ok i make it and use
<kirill> in xubuntu i cant make it
<kirill> but ubuntu very slov on my pc i need xubuntu to use
<jrmy> i had this problem with speed
<kirill> so why there in xubuntu is absent utilites to make
<charlie-tca> We don't pre-install what is not needed by most users
<kirill> but how i can instll make utilites from internet
<kirill> i reinstall build essential but it dont help me
<charlie-tca> You should not be installing from anything but official repositories. If you are installing utilities from outside those, I don't know
<kirill> but i got drivers from official via arena support portal
<charlie-tca> Then they should have something tells you what to install to make it work
<kirill> why u dont take this drivers to oficial repositories?
<kirill> but on ubuntu all ok
<kirill> this problem only on xubuntu
<kirill> i dont thin thats in via they knew what wrong cose they support only ubuntu officialy
<charlie-tca> Did you look in hardware drivers for the video driver?
<kirill> yes there i found zero
<kirill> nodrivers
<kirill> i dont wont to use opechrome
<kirill> its very slv
<kirill> why i cant use normal drivers for ubutu in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<kirill> i just need to make it and make install
<kirill> hats all
<charlie-tca> Perhaps they were written to work in Gnome, and not in Xfce?
<kirill> oooooooooooooo
<kirill> may be
<kirill> this is terrible situation
<kirill>  try xlde and got alse this errors
<charlie-tca> Again, you would have to discuss it with the driver people
<kirill> via support very very bad
<kirill> are there a channel with drivers support in this irc?
<charlie-tca> heh, I don't seem to be much help for you either. I am sorry
<kirill> ok senk u
<charlie-tca> Maybe #ubuntu-x
<charlie-tca> Those are the video people
<kirill> theks i try it now
<charlie-tca> Good luck
#xubuntu 2010-10-10
<Kurdistan> hello :P
<charlie-tca> !hi | Kurdistan
<ubottu> Kurdistan: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca you seem to be :) real xubuntu friend
<charlie-tca> I try hard
<Kurdistan> xubuntu is good. but light like lubuntu for old computers.
<Kurdistan> but if somebody like the apperence of xfce and likes the best buntu control center xubuntu is perfect
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Kurdistan> *not light like lubuntu
<charlie-tca> lubuntu is about 30% lighter then Xubuntu, which is about 30% lighter than Ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca you know which network manager xubuntu maverick will use?
<charlie-tca> Same as it has been
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca according to distrowatch lubuntu is bigger then both xubuntu/kubuntu
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu is new, it gets users trying it. Of course, you can not use it without adding a lot of applications, or so I have heard.
<Kurdistan> what will be different from xubuntu lucid. not taking about kernel etc. more default apps and so on.
<charlie-tca> huh? lucid is 10.04, it is already out
<charlie-tca> Do you mean maverick?
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca I mean if you compare defualt apps etc in lucid with maverick
<Kurdistan> what have changed?
<Kurdistan> what have gone and come
<Kurdistan> replaced
<Kurdistan> etc
<charlie-tca> We replaced brasero with xfburn, replaced Gnome-task-manager with xfce4-task-manager, replaced totem movie player with parole
<charlie-tca> upgraded xfce4 to 4.6.2
<Kurdistan> thats it?
<charlie-tca> that's a lot for just a couple of developers to do
<Kurdistan> :) ok
<Kurdistan> so upgrading xfce is no more bug-free?
<charlie-tca> For me, it is bug free
<charlie-tca> I am running maverick
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca be honest is it much better then xubuntu lucid?
<Kurdistan> xubuntu was fast when I tried and liked the control center
<Kurdistan> but the network manager
<Sysi> lucid is LTS. recommendable
<Kurdistan> applet did come up late
<Kurdistan> everything in the desktop was running but network-applet did take alot more time
<charlie-tca> If you are happy with 10.04, there is no reason to upgrade. Just install xfburn to replace brasero, if you want
<Kurdistan> I hope that bug is gone
<Sysi> propiatary driver?
<jrmy> whats the difference between lubuntu and xubuntu?
<Kurdistan> sysi you asked me?
<Sysi> yes
<charlie-tca> That's a good question, jrmy
<charlie-tca> jrmy: lubuntu uses lxde and xubuntu uses Xfce
<Sysi> !lxde | jrmy
<Sysi> ubottu occasionally sucks
<charlie-tca> jrmy: Xubuntu is useable right after the installation, with good default applications ready for you
<Kurdistan> sysi yes I normally install nvidia closed drivers
<Sysi> Kurdistan: i ment for wifi
<jrmy> lol
<Kurdistan> sysi I dont really remenber
<Kurdistan> was long time ago I tried xubuntu
<Kurdistan> would that make any difference?
<Sysi> afaik that can't slow down nm-applet
<Kurdistan> :) I need wifi for my laptop
<Sysi> there might be open driver now
<Sysi> i doubt a bit if half year is long time
<Kurdistan> sysi I think maverick, you can choose propiatary drivers during installation
<Kurdistan> thats good
<Kurdistan> many things will work out of box
<Kurdistan> like I said before I hope network applet will not be slove in maverick
<Kurdistan> dont remenber really but I think xubuntu use wicd?
<charlie-tca> nope
<Kurdistan> wicd is slow
<charlie-tca> xubuntu uses whatever Ubuntu uses. That way, we don't have to have separate developers to maintain it
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca still, wicd is slow
<escape_code> Jumping in...  I play with different types of Linux.  The xfce desktop environment works for me quite well.  The two workstation Linux versions I use predominantly are puppylinux and xubuntu.  My opinion, puppylinux is great for it's size and intuitive "control panel" interface.  People on the puppylinux sites also are extremely friendly and supportive.  xubuntu is much more stable out of the box especially with installing applications.  I give peo
<escape_code> queue the cricketts...chirp, chirp
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca I hope you understand me
<Kurdistan> good bye
<jrmy> ok whats the difference between a xfce session and a xubuntu session?
<jrmy> is one like fail safe mode?
<Sysi> nope
<jrmy> i read something about a classic xfce session
<jrmy> ive never tried xfce session
<jrmy> i thought it was just a fail safe mode
<jrmy> i think i'll log out and try it
<charlie-tca> One is really pretty and one is kind of ugly
<Hezy> I've been using Xfburn for a while now, and was very happy with it. However, I just found it fails to create an audio CD. Brasero fails too, so I installed Gnome Burner and it works fine.
<Hezy> anyone here had similar issues?
<jrmy> well xfce session is different
<jrmy> im thinking of trying lubuntu next
<kirill> hello
<kirill> may be somebody knew what is this - /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic/arch/x86/Makefile:81: stack protector enabled but no compiler support?
<jrmy> charlie-tca: did you just get kirill's Q?
<jrmy> i assume not since you left just after he asked
<kirill> there in xubuntu was absent build i install kernel headers
<kirill> then try to make and got alot of errors
<kirill> how i can install normal kernel to use command - make?
<charlie-tca> no, I got lost
<kirill> oh my problem cant be solved
<charlie-tca> I am sure it can be solved, but we might not know the answer right now
<kirill> all make tools is absent in xubuntu how i an see, but it all included in ubuntu, so i cant uderstand why xubuntu gods delete it from his system
<kirill> if u change windows why u delete another parts of system?
<charlie-tca> It takes resources to install all the stuff, when it is not needed by most people. However, if it is installed in Ubuntu, you can install it in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Why do we need all that stuff? We don't have openoffice installed either.
<kirill> but i cant uderstand how i can install it?
<kirill> i just need install drivers
<kirill> from viaarena
<kirill> for my video
<charlie-tca> You can open synaptic Package Manager and install everything listed, if you want.
<kirill> there only for nvidia ati
<kirill> openchrome very bad
<kirill> i have normal drivers from viaarena
<kirill> all ok on ubuntu
<kirill> but ubuntu very slov on my laptop
<kirill> i install xubuntu and cant install drivers
<kirill> cose buial was absent
<charlie-tca> Have you read this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<kirill> i install kernel headers and got build but still got error when use - make
<charlie-tca> there is also google
<kirill> there is normal drivers from via for ubuntu 10
<charlie-tca> I think that is enough complaint about Xubuntu not doing what YOU want. Please google now for answers
<jrmy> i wonder if lubuntu is better for em
<jrmy> i really have no idea about lubuntu though
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu removes even more than Xubuntu
<jrmy> i see
<jrmy> im thinking my desktop might need lubuntu
<kirill> how i can install full ubuntu with xfce?
<charlie-tca> It might be. There is also puppy linux, that I hear is good
<charlie-tca> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<jrmy> yeah.. puppy loads into the ram or something liek that.. so its much faster
<Hezy> kirill: just install ubuntu and then install xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> kirill: If you installed Xubuntu, you can install from a terminal - sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kirill> hmm senk u i try
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<kirill> bye
<jrmy> if he's talking about having both seperatly
<jrmy> separately*
<kirill> i need files from ubuntubut with xubuntu desktop
<charlie-tca> Puppy can be very fast, but may have limited functionality for people that need a GUI
<jrmy> bad for games then?
<Hezy> kirill, I used to have xubuntu on top of regular ubuntu. it works very well
<charlie-tca> kirill: then you do the command I gave you. You can then choose xubuntu or ubuntu desktop when starting
<jrmy> man.. my desktop is still installing xubuntu
<jrmy> its been like an hour
<jrmy> :/
<charlie-tca> jrmy: you got kind of a slow machine there
<kirill> on my laptop ubuntu very slov
<jrmy> 900MHz processor, 256MB ram 4MB vram
<kirill> i dont need ubuntu i  need files to install drivers
<charlie-tca> You still do not have the right to come in here and complain about the same thing when we try to help you
<jrmy> i am so mad i messed up my 32MB video card
<charlie-tca> I already told you , you will need to check on the chrome site to see what to do now. I also gave you a wiki page you can read that helps to install what you want.
<charlie-tca> jrmy: how?
<kirill> i try it now
<kirill> i read opencrome page and try
<jrmy> well when i originally installed it into the pci slot i didnt notice that the board was being slighty bent
<jrmy> eventually it came loose and i noticed a lack of color
<charlie-tca> ouch
<jrmy> yeah...
<jrmy> but oh well
<charlie-tca> hmm, well, 10.10 will no longer support the old nvidia 96 and 173 drivers, so ...
<kirill> yes i found and all ok senk u very mutch
<kirill> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kirill> yes!!!!!!!!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Well, got that one fixed up afterall
<kirill> yes there was 500 frames in mesautils now 1300
<kirill> senk u bye
<jrmy> grrr.. taking a long time still
<jrmy> maybe it'll be done next in the next hour lol
<jrmy> man.. still at 95%
<charlie-tca> still? not "already" ?
<jrmy> its been running dpkg for the past half hour
<jrmy> i think being in try before install causes it to be slower
<charlie-tca> It does, sometimes
<jrmy> i do remember this part taking awhile when i installed ubuntu last
<jrmy> well i'll be happy when it is over
<jrmy> its hard deciding on a specific distro
<jrmy> whooo hoo finally past that part
<jrmy> (the installation)
<jrmy> any idea what other distros are light like puppy, xubuntu and lubuntu?
<jrmy> also excluding dsl
<jrmy> and or including
<jrmy> and or run on older pc's
<charlie-tca> http://www.junauza.com/2009/07/5-fast-and-lightweight-linux-distros.html
<charlie-tca> Takes that page a long time to load
<jrmy> sorry im not thinking to much right now, kinda tired
<jrmy> heh
<jrmy> i do have cable
<jrmy> 6megs a sec
<charlie-tca> heh, lucky me. I have a whole 1.2mb/s
<charlie-tca> had 700 a few months ago, but when I moved...
<jrmy> is xubuntu suppose to be slow at first?
<charlie-tca> yes
<jrmy> just making sure
<charlie-tca> The first boot takes a few minutes. the next one is much faster
<jrmy> taking a while to load thats for sure
<jrmy> i assume it sets everything up
<jrmy> btw is there a shortcut key to make the applications menu pop up?
<jrmy> T_T now for updates.. i hate this part
<jrmy> i forgot that xchat came preinstalled with xubuntu, i liek that part
<knolls> I installed xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu-server and now when i reboot it doesn't open grub and goes straight to memtest86
<charlie-tca> Okay, that's all from me for tonight. See you tomorrow - 10.10.10
<jrmy> bye bye
<jrmy> would it update faster if i put it in tty mode?
<jrmy> or does a the GUI have to be displaying?
<jrmy> right now its installing, aka down downloading
<jrmy> ok im trying to use giolo to connect my computers but the ssh thing in gigolo isnt working
<jrmy> i installed ssh on both
<jrmy> one says failed to verify host key
<jrmy> or something
<jrmy> what am i doing wrong?
<jrmy> and the other can connect but i cant seem to access any folders
<moetunes> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<PhillyP> o/
<jrmy> is there another way to connect
<jrmy> ?
<jrmy> even after trying something different it still isnt working
<moetunes> I just do in terminal  ssh serverIP
<jrmy> oh
<jrmy> ok what does host key verification fail mean?
<jrmy> how do i fix this?
<moetunes> see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<moetunes> I don't use the key bit as ssh here is limited to the lan
<jrmy> maybe someone is accessing my files right now
<jrmy> i never set up a key
<jrmy> i did change the other computers os just a little while ago
<moetunes> the server might be set up to accept keys tho
<jrmy> but i dont know if that makes a difference
<jrmy> im about ready to say **** ssh
<jrmy> any other way to connect the 2 computers with xubuntu?
<moetunes> just go through the wiki
<jrmy> i dont have time for this
<moetunes> ssh is the best/easiest/safest way
<jrmy> if its that much of a problem i'll just transfer the file with my flash drive
<moetunes> you could use ftp to transfer files - or netcat
<jrmy> im already up an hour later then im suppose to
<moetunes> trying to learn a new process with a time limit is bound to cause stress
<jrmy> let me guess one computer has ssh the other has openssh-server
<jrmy> ?
<jrmy> yes?
<moetunes> yes - sshd it is called
<jrmy> so the one im connecting with i sudo apt-get install ssh, the one im connecting to sudo apt-get openssh-server
<jrmy> install*
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> all ubuntus come with the ssh client as default afaik
<jrmy> you know what screw this
<jrmy> i cant figure it out
<jrmy> this is bs
<jrmy> ok i did it
<jrmy> took me long enough to figure it out
<jrmy> the stupid wiki didnt help
<jrmy> thank God for common sense
<moetunes> heh - common sense is all too rare tho...
<moetunes> well done jrmy
<jrmy> thanks
<jrmy> i suppose
<jrmy> sorry for whining
<jrmy> i usually do that before i figure it out
<jrmy> lol
<moetunes> it's fine - there is a learning process involved in using new apps - and it can be frustrating
<jrmy> yeah
<jrmy> i wonder if i should just use my desktop as a server
<jrmy> i dont even use it anymore really
<jrmy> though it has only a 20gb hdd
<moetunes> some folk do for nfs and ssh and others
<jrmy> kinda strange my cd burner hasnt figured out that i put a blank disc in it
<moetunes> nothing to read on the disk - if you mean in the file manager
<jrmy> unless its normal for it to keep spinning
<moetunes> prob not
<jrmy> seems to be burning no problem w/e
<moetunes> k
<jrmy> yep i gonna see what debian is like now
<jrmy> heck i could install a bunch of os' on the hdd
<moetunes> not with just 20gb
<jrmy> is it hard to remove them though?
<moetunes> just a reformat needed
<jrmy> k
<moetunes> and an update to grub
<jrmy> i thought grub2 worked out of the box
<moetunes> it does - but it needs updating if you change things natch
<jabo5360> Good aftenoon all
<jabo5360> can anyone help, after updating xubuntu this morning to 2.6.32.24 I have no GUI
<jabo5360> except if I boot into the old 2.6.32.21
<moetunes> do you get the login screen at all?
<jrmy> isnt a version that old no longer supported?
<moetunes> it's not really that old
<jrmy> well ok
<jrmy> i suppose im a pretty new user
<jabo5360> no login screen just CL login
<moetunes> it wasn't the recovery option you selected by mistake?
<jabo5360> no not at all
<jabo5360> did try using the recovery option but to no avail though
<moetunes> k - next - are you using prorietry divers for the graphics?
<jabo5360> yes the recommended Nvidia driver from the update manager
<jrmy> wait i have 2.6.32.25?
<jrmy> im confused
<jrmy> whats the 10.04 about then?
<jabo5360> 10.04 is the release and the 2.6.32.24 is the kernel
<jrmy> ah.. kernel.. stuff i dont quite understand yet
<jrmy> 2.6.32.25 is grub2?
<jabo5360> moetunes, should i perhaps disable the Nvidia driver?
<moetunes> jabo5360:  it might not have built the module for the new kernel
<jrmy> grub is the kernel right?
<jabo5360> no grub is the boot loader to choose which OS you want to boot into
<moetunes> jabo5360:  if it was last boot that you tried the new kernel you could check /var/log/Xorg.1.log  to see what happened
 * jrmy is so lost
<moetunes> jrmy:  grub lets you choose stuff at boot - the kernel is what interracts with the hardware
<jabo5360> nothing there
<jabo5360> gonna try disable Nvidia driver if no work I'll be back
<moetunes> jabo5360:  you could boot into the new kernel - login and type   startx   to see errors
<jrmy> just a little late
<moetunes> a little...
<jrmy> well i thought debian would be a live cd
<jrmy> guess not
<jrmy> i dont know if i'll like it
<moetunes> debian is pretty basic that way - there is a live cd option I believe but it is not the standard debianoption
<jrmy> well i'll install it
<jrmy> if i dont like it i'll reformat
<moetunes> it's a little diff - it has a root user
<moetunes> as admin
<jrmy> well who knows if i'll like it
<moetunes> only 1 way to find out :]
<jrmy> so then how do i use the admin thing apposed to xubuntu?
<moetunes> most change to a tty with ctrl+alt+F2 and login as root and do admin stuff from the terminal there
<jrmy> so no sudo thing?
<moetunes> I'm sure it could be installed
<moetunes> but then it would need stting up I suppose
<moetunes> *setting
<jrmy> i wonder whats going on with jabo5360
<moetunes> it's hard to see from here :]
<jrmy> heh
<moetunes> he'll come back if he needs to
<jrmy> i think i understand the root thing
<moetunes> it's not hard - but like all things it takes some practise
<jrmy> what i do like about debian at this point is selecting a mirror for files.. which i was able to choose MSU which is about 6 miles east of me
<jrmy> :]
<jrmy> but i dont know if it is for repository or for basic files
<moetunes> I don't know about the debian repos at all
<jrmy> mayhap i find out
<jrmy> lol @ my old english.. i dont even know if i used that word correctly
<moetunes> I'm sure you will if it is installing
<jrmy> indubitably
<moetunes> heh
<jrmy> lol that word is awesome
<jrmy> i had to use a spell checker however
<moetunes> it's fun to say :]
<jrmy> yep
<hydrozii> hello does anybody know why my banshee media player is closing as soon as i open it suddenly?
<hydrozii> its really annoying and i don't know why its doing this...
<moetunes> best way to check is to open it from the terminal to catch any errors
<hydrozii> does this mean anything to you?
<hydrozii> Unhandled Exception: Mono.Data.Sqlite.SqliteException: The database disk image is malformed
<hydrozii> database disk image is malformed
<hydrozii>   at Mono.Data.Sqlite.Sqlite3.Reset (Mono.Data.Sqlite.SqliteStatement stmt) [0x00000]
<hydrozii>   at Mono.Data.Sqlite.Sqlite3.Step (Mono.Data.Sqlite.SqliteStatement stmt) [0x00000]
<hydrozii>   at Mono.Data.Sqlite.SqliteCommand.ExecuteNonQuery () [0x00000]
<hydrozii>   at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) Mono.Data.Sqlite.SqliteCommand:ExecuteNonQuery ()
<hydrozii>   at Hyena.Data.Sqlite.HyenaSqliteCommand.Execute (Hyena.Data.Sqlite.HyenaSqliteConnection hconnection, Mono.Data.Sqlite.SqliteConnection connection) [0x00000]
<moetunes> seems the database banshee uses is borked - and
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moetunes> maybe check banshee website/forum on that
<hydrozii> for some reason i cant get on their website...
<hydrozii> idk if its something wrong with my connection
<moetunes> hard for me to see from here ... :]
<hydrozii> lol yah
<hydrozii> can you get to banshee.fm?
<jrmy> i use paste2.org
<moetunes> I don't use banshee
<hydrozii> ok but can you get to their website?
<hydrozii> you know what? screw it.... what media player do you use?
<moetunes> Rock out with Banshee 1.8 - is main heading on the website so yep it works
<hydrozii> now i try it and it works
<moetunes> I'm old school and use xmms - not in the repos
<hydrozii> does it sort your music and rename it with the right names for you?
<moetunes> I don't want that - one reason I use xmms
<moetunes> database using mediaplayers are horrible bloat in my opinion - like I said I'm old school
<hydrozii> i guess.. but when banshee sorted my files that i downloaded automatically it was pretty nice
<jrmy> ok debian is done installing
<jrmy> well debian is ok but i dont care for it
<moetunes> you need to add all that you want to it
<jrmy> not to much different from ubuntu
<jrmy> im thinkin xubuntu is what i want
<moetunes> well ubuntu is based on debian unstable
<jrmy> ok whats the command to get flash player
<jrmy> ?
<moetunes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<moetunes> flash-plugin-installer from apt i think it is
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> since im not using ubuntu i think that link is useless
<moetunes> it would be - there is #debian
<jrmy> sorry should of asked the guys in #debian first
<jrmy> yeah
<jrmy> done with debian
<sladen> http://xubuntu.org/news/10.10-release  (linked to in the release notes) is 404
<moetunes> yep it is page not found here too
 * travkin waits for Xubuntu 10.10
<moetunes> knome:  ^^
<travkin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/maverick/release/
<travkin> ^^
<kaolbrec> \o/
<kaolbrec> It's gonna be a while till seeds are up then :(
<kaolbrec> I'd rather torrent it
<moetunes> always takes a while
<kaolbrec> I just assumed they had the ability to seed it from a server, or their own boxes
<kaolbrec> Seems like it would be a good idea
<sladen> kaolbrec: we used to IIRC -> file bug
<sladen> kaolbrec: (but there's no "them" and "us"... only "we"!)
<travkin> .ISO uploaded
<kaolbrec> sladen, oops. Forgot about -offtopic
<sladen> kaolbrec: no, lack of seeds is a valid point
<kaolbrec> I'll just have to wait.
<knome> charlie-tca, http://xubuntu.org/news/10.10-release is 404
<rip-e|utv> hi
<smoo> is the final 10.10 xubuntu release already out ?
<moetunes> yep
<smoo> nice, thanks
<Orffen> You can get it from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<Orffen> I don't think the official site has any download links on it yet
<smoo> no, it hasn't
<smoo> that's why I asked, bit confusing
<smoo> is there a .torrent mirror so I can seed ?
<smoo> found it, sorry
<Orffen> That link has the .torrent files :)
<Riotta> hello
<Riotta> today was released ubuntu 10.10 when gonna be released xubuntu 10.10 I can't find any release schedule for xubuntu on ubuntu wiki?
<moetunes> You can get it from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<travkin> Xubuntu 10.10 is already released, just information on official website (xubuntu.org) is not updated yet.
<travkin> Just check out http://releases.ubuntu.com
<smoo> maybe someone should change the topic :)
<Riotta> ah
<Riotta> okay thanks
<Mat_Matan> hello, where i can find xubuntu 10.10 instaled apps and extensions list?
<Riotta> packages.ubuntu.com is closest thing you get
<Riotta> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<Mat_Matan> Riotta: big thx
<rip-e|utv> i was thinking, i am under 9.10, i can go to 10.10 without 10.04 ?
<charlie-tca> correct
<rip-e|utv> ty
<charlie-tca> nop
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> I am sorry. I mis-read that. You must go through each version
<Sysi> lolz, my alpha-updated maverick works great
<Kurdistan> guys when will xubuntu release maverick stable?
<Sysi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<charlie-tca> it is released
<Kurdistan> not according to xubuntu.org
<Sysi> it's not updated
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/MaverickMeerkat/Final
<Sysi> irc > website
<charlie-tca> The release took place at 10:10 UTC time, the person that will do the website updates was not awake
<Kurdistan> haha I see :)
<Kurdistan> thx guys
<rip-e|utv> oh ok charlie, so i will do it, ty np
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<kangaroooo> hello xubuntu 10.10 will be today?
<kangaroooo> iso
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/MaverickMeerkat/Final
<kangaroooo> Sysi: couse in xubuntu.com theres only RC awailable not latests full.. and that link u gave didnt had download link also but in release notes from that link i found http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/ so only webpage should be updated :)
<charlie-tca> I just added a link to the release notes
<charlie-tca> kangaroooo: you are correct. The website needs to be updated
<kangaroooo> ok so after 2h ill install 10.10 xubuntu on andother comp and on one macintorsh ill also try to put xubuntu but in 2boot mode :D
<mckillington_> Hello.
<mckillington_> Can anybody answer a question I have? I'd like to change my Linux distribution from Ubuntu 10.04, to Xubuntu 10.04. Is there any particular way I should go about this?
<moetunes> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<knome> mckillington_, install the package 'xubuntu-desktop' and you're able to boot to 'xubuntu'
<knome> mckillington_, and after that, follow the procedure on the previous link if you want to remove all gnome packages for good
<knome> mckillington_, 'all gnome' == 'all ubuntu' :)
<mckillington_> Thank you. Should I back up my files, first?
<knome> mckillington_, should not be any need for that. it's like installing any package.
<knome> mckillington_, of course, if you have something vital, it's always good to have a backup file
<mckillington_> Right. I don't have anything important on this computer, it's more for convenience.
<mckillington_> Thank you for the advice :)
<knome> no problem
<ab_> Hello. Is it known when Xubuntu will release its 10.10 release?
<moetunes> it is released now
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/MaverickMeerkat/Final
<ab_> thank you
<DoctorPepper> Any idea when the alternate ISO images will become available?
<Orffen> They are
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> since they are not on the mirrors yet, grab them at - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/
<Orffen> or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/ :)
<DoctorPepper> Coolness.  Thanks!
<DoctorPepper> Man I'm slow... I just figured out that Ubuntu/Xubuntu 10.10 was released on 10/10/10
<DoctorPepper> duh!
<Aquina> 'lo
<Aquina> I'm referring to http://pastebin.com/n9bkjfJc and let you know my employee allowed me to host something and also put in a server into the employee-rack (just for me/us) which is awsome. UNFORTUNATELY they only allow to use theses systems for OURSELVES (compile, host, do wahtever we want to) for security and economic reasons. Thus hosting Xubuntu to the public is not allowed. :-( I'm sorry.. I tried hard!
<Cityscape> When will Xubuntu 10.10 be released?
<Sysi> *was
<Sysi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<belak> Might want to change the topic.
<mark76> Has anyone else been experiencing problems with the terminal since upgrading?
<raevol> no xubuntu 10.10 yet? :[
<TheSheep> mark76: yes, set your TERM environment variable
<mark76> Erm. How?
<TheSheep> export TERM=xterm
<mark76> Ta
<mark76> Do you have to do it for each terminal installed?
<mark76> man nitrogen
<mark76> WARNING: terminal is not fully functional
<TheSheep> put it in your .bashrc
<TheSheep> or somethin
<TheSheep> normally the terminal app should be setting it, but it's broken
<mark76> Ah right
<mark76> Do I need to put fi at the top and bottom of it?
<sebuba> Hello, does anyone know when they go to the 10:10 of xubuntu?
<Sysi> 10.10 UTC
<Sysi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<TheSheep> Sysi: that's like 8h ago?
<Sysi> TheSheep: yup
<Sysi> they really should update that website
<TheSheep> they?
<Sysi> people responsible about it
<sebuba> http://www.xubuntu.com/ nothin yet ...still with version 10.4
<Sysi> that's why it should be updated
<sebuba> know how to update via apt-get/
<sebuba> know how to update via apt-get?
<Sysi> do-release-upgrade -d iirc
<Sysi> (iirc for if i remember correctly)
<sebuba> cool
<sebuba> thanks Sysi
<bferguson> I'm about to format a memory card with GParted, using Xubuntu probably a recent version with Xfce, wondering what file system would be best
<bferguson> probably ext3 right?
<bferguson> I'm about to format a memory card with GParted, I'm using Xubuntu with Xfce on a netbook (Acer Aspire One)
<bferguson> wondering what file system would be best to format in, probably ext3 right?
<bferguson> one website suggested fat 16 but I'm a bit wary
<bferguson> anybody there?
<mark76> Yes
<bferguson> using Ubuntu 10.04 lucid apparently
<mark76> But don't ask me for advice on file systems
<bferguson> no?
<Sysi> if you want to use it on camera or windows machine, fat16 or fat32
<bferguson> anybody here who can give advice on that?
<bferguson> fat16 or 32 will mean it can work elsewhere
<Sysi> if ext-something, linux only
<bferguson> good I'll take that into consideration
<bferguson> thank you
<bferguson> I'm also looking at trying to get this thing to access my microsoft network, reading about Samba and SMB mostly just fo
<bferguson> for entertainment purposes
<bferguson> I really love my operating system on this unit by the way
<bferguson> thanks Sysi
<bferguson> the art is to keep it small as i'm also a compulsive dabbler and collector, like to be able to keep files elsewhere
<bferguson> but I'll get back to you guys on that
<bferguson> thanks again
<owen1> is xubuntu not part of the offical ubuntu anymore? where is the iso for 10.10+
<owen1> ?
<Sysi>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<bferguson> would the new release run well on this guy (Acer Aspire netbook)?
<owen1> Sysi: they should update this page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/
<owen1> Sysi: how did u find this link?
<Sysi> it's been in this channel maybe about ten times
<Sysi> and i know cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ramrod_> bferguson, you can also try the kuki linux kernel, its for the aspire one http://www.kuki.me/about/
<pli> Hi all! I'm a big xfce fan so I thought I should check out xubuntu. After doing some reading on the xubuntu website and doing some googleing I still haven't found an answer to my question, which is. What's the difference between installing xubuntu and installing normal ubuntu and then selecting xfce as desktop?
<Riotta> pli: less bloatware
<Riotta> not needed stuff
<owen1> pli: the real question is which is lighter - ubuntu netbook edition or xubuntu?
<Riotta> like evolution, random gnome stuff, and ubuntu branding/themes etc
<pli> I see, but I can still pull some packages from the ubuntu repositories if I want?
<owen1> pli: yes
<owen1> what is the fastest way to download xubuntu? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/  or maybe torrent?
<Riotta> pli: xubuntu and ubuntu use same repositories
<pli> Riotta: Ok, so I will by default get ubuntu updates, etc?
<Riotta> yes
<owen1> yes
<pli> Riotta: Great
<xGrind> xubuntu 10.10 ?
<Riotta> it's the same core of the distro
<Riotta> only look and some visual stuff/managers are different/packages
<pli> Riotta: Ok, thanks. I will give it a spin.
<Riotta> have fun
<owen1> pli: the download link is not visible from some reason-
<owen1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<owen1> not sure why it's not on xubuntu's site yet
<Riotta> owen1: and xubuntu is lighter than netbook edition too be honest
<Riotta> cause netbook edition uses gnome and fancy graphical menu
<owen1> ok
<pli> owen1: thanks!
<xGrind> owen1; is oficial ?
<xGrind> final
<owen1> xGrind: i wish i knew. let me ask on ubuntu-dev
<bferguson> interesting about Kuki for the Aspire netbook, probably stick with xubuntu for now, but if I get another Aspire might check it out
<Riotta> it is official
<Riotta> just xubuntu site is not updated
<bferguson> thanks ramrod_
<owen1> xGrind: i just asked. it looks like they didn't update their site, as Riotta said.
<xGrind> i'm using Xubuntu 10.10 ;D
<owen1> xGrind: you are quick!
<kaolbrec> I've been using Xubuntu 10.10 for 5 hours :D
<precog> Hello guys!
<precog> Are there anyone?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinnl> And hi :)
<precog> Then... I've just installed xubuntu in an old PC, is Pentimu III 450
<precog> Is very fast, and thta's ok...
<precog> but I don't know why I can't connect to the LAN of the router
<precog> to connect the PC on internet
<precog> It seems doesn't work
<precog> only sometime
<precog> I have also audio problems, and i can't hear anything
<precog> Sorry for my bad english
<vinnl> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<precog> Anyway the configuration of the LAN is ok
<precog> I don't know what to do to connect the PC on internet
<vinnl> !internet
<precog> I tried also with DSL connection, with all correct
<vinnl> !lan
<precog> parameters
<vinnl> Hmm LS
<precog> But I don't know why it doesn't work
<precog> An another strange thing is when I reboot, often when it load the login, changes the keyboard
<precog> when I had set it of my state
<precog> !internet
<precog> !lan
<vinnl> Those don't work :P
<precog> I change again the keyboard
<vinnl> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<precog> and it come back of my state
<precog> No, isn't a wireless LAN
<precog> internet!
<precog> No one have suggestion to configure the LAN?
<precog> Maybe don't recognize the ethernet?
<precog> But it worked sometimes
<precog> Ok, if no one answer me, I kill myself... LOL :)
<precog> HUAUHAHUAAHUHU
<precog> :)
<vinnl> precog, you can wait around for a lurker to read your messages
<vinnl> (Though the chances of that might be smaller as you've posted so many ;-)
<precog> ok vinnl... sorry for my disturb... I'll wait :)
<mark76> Did anyone else find an alarm clock in their systray after upgrading to 10.10?
<vinnl> :)
<kaolbrec> mark76, I did not, but then I didn't upgrade. I clean installed.
<mark76> I can't see why that would make any difference. Given that I had no alarm clock installed prior to the upgrade
<xGrind> site updated
<vinnl> :)
<boinkboink> in xubuntu 10.10, is there a way to increase the area over which the mouse cursor may capture an edge of window for resizing? it's kinda like trying to steer an ant by putting your finger in it's way for these shaky old hands, especially when trying to hook on to a corner which seems twice as hard.
<boinkboink> :)
<mark76> There used to be resize grips
#xubuntu 2011-10-03
<Darwin_> alguien habla español ?
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<well_laid_lawn> Darwin_: ^^
<Wulai> ?
<Wulai> What kind of language?
<well_laid_lawn> he wanted spanish
<Wulai> a ha
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> he never went to #xubuntu-es
<well_laid_lawn> it's not like you would miss him in there with three ppll in the channel
<deeptracks> just installed xubuntu 10.04 ran into a glx  graphics problem and it kept me locked out of the desktop. I went in safe mode and removed files
<mikodo> Anyone know if self-placed Launcher Icons on Xfce 4.6, will persist over reboots. I downloaded some Icons for the ones I placed in Ubuntu 10.04, but the icons won't persist over reboots. I have heard that the Gnome2 panel has problems; maybe this is one of them. I messed up last install of Xubuntu 10.04 and un-installed. My next install will be with Xubuntu 12.04; in case you are wondering why I am telling you about panel problems with
<mikodo>  Gnome2.
<mikodo> I want the launcher icons to be placed on the panel, not the desktop
<mikodo> For Xfce
<mikodo> Thanks
<uofm49426> hey anyone know for sure if conexant 878 cards still working 10.10 and 11.04
<uofm49426> i think i took the card out at intrepid
<uofm49426> and it still worked
<uofm49426> i dont care about the tv part of the card but trying to see if i can get the fm tuner to work
<deep> anyone here to help out?
<deep> i am trying to install xubuntu on a dv9700 pavillion with a bad cd rom. i am using a flashdrive iso
<deep> i made it with unetbootin. it keeps trying to find cd rom drivers during install and not letting me proceed
<sebastian> hello
<sebastian> somebody there?
<sebastian> I need help
<deep> i need help too lol
<deep> i been talkin to my self in this room
<deep> and none is answering
<sebastian> D: Do you know how to mark an .exe file to be executable? I upgraded to xubuntu 10.10 and in properties/permissions it doesnt appear anymore D:
<deep> in properties
<deep> should be able to change it to be ex
<sebastian> yes, should, but it doesnt appear :O
<deep> hmm
<deep> you know what i think im going to the ubuntu channel. maybe they can help you there too
<well_laid_lawn> sebastian: you know you can't run a .exe in linux?
<well_laid_lawn> unless you use wine
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MikeChelen> how do you report a bug if it does not involve a program crash?
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MikeChelen> hmm ok thanks
<rufianw> xubuntu dock is cumbersome when watching movies, because it stays always on top
<rufianw> is there any fix?
<Sysi> bottom panel should autohide, you can try xfce4-panel -r or relogin
<rufianw> Sysi: it autohides... but still keeping on top
<rufianw> I send you a screenshot
<Sysi> it pops in front of windows? that's how it should work, not chanegable
<Sysi> you can move launchers you want to top panel and delete bottom one or change settings some other way
<rufianw> http://ompldr.org/vYW13eg <<< here with a movie (annoying)
<rufianw> http://ompldr.org/vYW13eQ <<< here without a movie (not annoying)
<rufianw> The gray bar always stays at the bottom
<Sysi> oh you mean it leaves couple of pixels, no can do
<rufianw> can I disable it temporally, without suppressing the entire dock?
<Sysi> set it to not autohide
<rufianw> Sysi: it worked
<rufianw> it is not a perfect solution, but it is something
<EdgEy> Hello guys
<EdgEy> Is there a way to automount partitions besides editing fstab manually?
<EdgEy> My partition is detected and shown on the desktop, but I have to mount it manually every boot
<charlie-tca> EdgEy: You can add the partition to /etc/fstab and it will then mount automatically, but will not show on the desktop.
<EdgEy> hmm, thanks
<touchpad> Hello, I'm running 11.04 on a netbook (hp pavilion dm1). It has a touchpad with 2 buttons recognized as "SynPS/2Synaptics Touchpad" in the Parameters.I would like to use both buttons but they both act as a left button. Ideas?
<touchpad> And other question: I have 11.04 on an usb key (created with usb-creator-gtk). I use it with a persistant data space. Are there ways to speedup the boot/shutdown process? And how canI get rid of the initial screen to select langage and chose to try xubuntu or install it? (I always select "french" and then "try without installing")
<touchpad> I've read something about uninstalling Ubiquity once. What about that?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 30 Minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<EdgEy> whoa, nano has syntax coloring
<EdgEy> !
#xubuntu 2011-10-04
<tonywade> hello
<genii-around> Eleven seconds hardly seems long enough to wait for a reply to "hello" ...
<charlie-tca> You don't have it on auto-respond?
<charlie-tca> I have problems getting anything typed fast enough when they give me a whole minute, even :)
<profus2> good evening
<profus2> can anybody help me in finding program path of file manager in xubuntu?
<profus2> situation: email arrives with attached photos
<Craig_E> thunar is the app name
<profus2> where is its path located so that I can point to it
<profus2> ?
<charlie-tca> profus2: according to "which thunar" in terminal:  /usr/bin/thunar
<Sysi> applications → accessories → catfish for searching files
<profus2> @charlie-tca: thumbs up
<profus2> after klicking on photo, dialogue appears and offers libre office as a viewer
<profus2> how can I link to a photo viewer
<xrdodrx> /usr/bin/ristretto
<profus2> thx
<Azelphur> Using Xubuntu 11.10, it seems that my theme doesn't apply to some apps (gcalctool, gedit). I'm thinking this might be a gnome 3 thing. Any ideas on how to workaround it?
<m6locks> how to disable visualisations in totem? (not the plugin)
<Sysi> Azelphur: get theme with gtk3 theming or copy greybird's gtk3 to your theme folder
<Azelphur> fun
<charlie-tca> Using Xubuntu 11.10, already has greybird installed. choose it in appearance and window manager settings
<charlie-tca> Sysi: default theme in 11.10 is greybird
<Sysi> that's how I knew he could copu gtk3 part of it
<charlie-tca> I thought it was all automatic with greybird. It should use gtk2 or gtk3 parts of the theme as needed?
<charlie-tca> Or is that not possible?
<Sysi> he apparently isn't using greybird
<charlie-tca> That is very possible.
<charlie-tca> There are still only two themes that are gtk3, too, right?
<TheSheep> in the light-themes package
<TheSheep> radiance and ambience
<charlie-tca> and greybird and awaita(?) for Xfce
<charlie-tca> The only one Xubuntu ships is greybird, though
<xubuntu288> hi
<django_> hey, i ran into problems installing ubuntu on an old hp compaq nx9020...i think the 400mhz cpu does suffice so i thought xubuntu....do you guys think that would work?
<charlie-tca> how much ram?
<django_> (here's a list of hardware specs fyi) http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11996_div/11996_div.html
<django_> not sure..let me check, charlie-tca
<django_> 224
<django_> i just noticed..it actually has 1.4 ghz
<charlie-tca> 224MB ram? It will be slow with Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> probably limited to about a single app at a time.
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu might be a better choice for it, since it is made for low memory units.
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<genii-around> Since that box can go to 1GB of ram, you should probably try to stuff some more in there first... at least 512 anyhoo
<django_> yea more ram should do it..
<charlie-tca> django_: you can always download and try the desktop cd. It is a live cd, so you can try without installing.
<django_> yea i'll try that now, thanks
<django_> it's not my own laptop...i think i'll try out lubuntu first and also ask the person whether she wants to invest a bit in more ram
<django_> could it be a graphics card issue that the ubuntu installer didn't load though?
<charlie-tca> Nope
<charlie-tca> probably a direct result of the ram
<django_> ok thanks
<django_> i'll obt for more ram then
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu now requires either 384MB or 512MB to install, as I recall.
<django_> i should have looked at that before i erased xp :(
<django_> but whatever, i'll go get more ram tomorrow then
<charlie-tca> Okay
<django_> thanks a lot for your help charlie-tca, genii-around
<charlie-tca> w
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<br1> hello every1
<knome> hey
<br1> does anyone here speak spanish? i got a problem while installing Nnvidia driver on xubuntu
<knome> !es | br1
<ubottu> br1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<br1> 1st time 4 me
<br1> ty, will do
<br1> hmm no luck over xubuntu es
<knome> you can also try #ubuntu-es (they should be able to help with xubuntu too), or just ask in english here
<br1> well im trying to install the driver for my Nvidia video card on xubuntu (my other pc, this one has lubuntu)
<br1> i followed a tutorial for ubuntu in this matter
<knome> yes, that should be the same
<br1> but after reebot desktop doesnt word, so i tried "sudo service gdm stop" and then the same with "start"
<knome> hmm, what happens?
<br1> and get: gdm-binary[1354]: WARNING: Unable yo find users: no seat-id found
#xubuntu 2011-10-05
<knome> hmmm... have you googled that error? i've never seen that
<br1> yes
<br1> the guide worked just fine, i could get installed the driver i downloaded but theres no mention f this
<knome> can you get into the gdm login screen at all?
<br1> no, monitor go black and i have to press Ctrl Alt F1
<br1> to get console
<knome> right...
<br1> and then i tried that
<br1> maybe i got the wrong driver :S
<knome> looks like the driver just isn't working with your card
<knome> what's your card?
<br1> but i dont think so
<br1> and oldie, Nvidia Geforce2 Mx 400
<knome> hmm.
<knome> might be that not working with the driver
<knome> do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf now?
<br1> its so old that video doesnt work properly with the generic driver
<br1> aparently yes, but i cant access it
<knome> with sudo, you should be
<knome> 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<br1> let me see, i have both computers side by side
<br1> yay
<br1> xorg in on
<ElderDryas> The 96.43.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs: GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<br1> yes, i downloaded the 96.43.20
<br1> installation went without troubles
<knome> br1, there should be a device section with the card information. comment that out (add # to the start of the lines), and try rebooting
<br1> but after reboot i got the problem
<knome> br1, that should make you able to log in, at least...
<br1> i found that section
<br1> section "Device"
<knome> ok, now add # to every line until endsection
<br1> before every line? example #Driver               "nvidia"
<knome> yep
<br1> 1sec
<knome> that should make the boot use the generic driver, and you should be able to log in
<knome> (graphically)
<br1> how do i save changes?
<knome> ctrl+O, then ctrl+X to exit
<knome> (you might need to hit enter after ctrl+O :))
<br1> rebooting
<br1> nope, blank monitor :(
<knome> hmmh :/
<br1> hate this old video card :P
<br1> always gave me trouble
<knome> they can be problematic, yeah
<br1> i think i'll start over
<br1> do u happen to know a step by step guide on installing video card driver on xubuntu?
<knome> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<br1> thank you, ill try that way
<knome> np, and good luck
<br1> you too
<br1> c ya
<sandra_> G'day my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I trust you all are doing well .
<sandra_> I am new to Xubuntu and too linux and I hope someone can be kind enough to help me.
<sandra_> My son just installed Xubuntu on my laptop . I followed the instructions he left for updating my new OS .
<sandra_> But unfortunately there seems to be a problem with the Oneiric repositories
<sandra_> Is it me or anyone else experiencing problems connecting to the oneiric repositories ?
<zenrox> oneiric??
<sandra_> zenrox: yes oneiric
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> let me look it up
<sandra_> I attempt to update but I can't at this time.
<sandra_> zenrox: Thank you
<zenrox> ok
<zenrox> there repos might be down
<zenrox> or something else
<zenrox> i havnt even updated to that os yet
<zenrox> i am still useing 11.04
<zenrox> your useing 11.10
<zenrox> that is not even released
<zenrox> yet
<sandra_> zenrox: My son installed it on my HP Laptop
<zenrox> he should of installed a stable ver not a devel ver
<zenrox> slap your son
<zenrox> lol
<sandra_> zenrox: hahaha
<zenrox> its his bad
<zenrox> but it is ok
<zenrox> go to your menu system and look for update manager
<sandra_> zenrox: Well I do have to say it sure is different from windows.
<zenrox> yep
<Unit193> At this late in the cycle, not a whole lot is going to change
<zenrox> still
<sandra_> zenrox: I did go to my update manager but it's a no go so far.
<zenrox> you do a check
<zenrox> if it fails type the error here
<sandra_> Yes I checked that is why I asked if anyone else was having problems along these lines too .
<zenrox> hmm
<sandra_> But it seems I'm the only one currently using Xubuntu Oneiric on this channel lol
<zenrox> i am gona update to it
<zenrox> right now
<zenrox> now that i have a stable inet i can run a devel os
<zenrox> i have bine with ubuntu from the first version that was released long time ago
<sandra_> I have heard a lot of positive things about Ubuntu.
<zenrox> ubuntu just plain works
<sandra_> zenrox: What slice of the globe do you call home ?
<zenrox> some ove the other ver of linux out thare all are getting to the point whare ubuntu is
<zenrox> washington state
<sandra_> zenrox: wow I'm from washington state too.
<sandra_> what a coincidence
<zenrox> whare at
<sandra_> what part of washington state are you from ?
<zenrox> moses lake area
<sandra_> I'm from Olympia
<zenrox> so your in a big city you should fine a lug (linux users group)
<zenrox> find
<sandra_> will look into that I might try Linuxmint too been reading about it too.
<zenrox> linuxmint is nice too but has its own qwerks
<sandra_> what kind of qwerks would those be ?
<zenrox> thats upto the hardware and config
<zenrox> my network card was harder to get worken
<sandra_> But isn't Linuxmint like Xubuntu based on Ubuntu ?
<sandra_> I just assumed the drivers would be the same.
<zenrox> not necarly
<zenrox> but essently the same
<uofm49426> can i still use bttv in xubuntu 10.10
<zenrox> you mean 11.10?
<sandra_> Any chance anyone else here among my fellow Xubuntu inmates is having troubles connecting to oneiric repositories for updates ?
<zenrox> sandra i dont think you can connect is cause the repos are overloaded
<zenrox> i am d/l from them right at the moment
<sandra_> wow I wonder why and what would cause that ?
<zenrox> ppl upgrading/getting updates just the repos or being over used
<zenrox> just wate 24hrs and it should be fine
<zenrox> brb ciggy break
<zenrox> ok back
<sandra_> I suppose I could try reloading Xubuntu Oneiric and see if my connections iron out.
<zenrox> shouldent have to do that
<zenrox> the repos get over loaded from about now till 30 days after releace
<sandra_> I shall return , tc everyone
<sandra_> zenrox, Nice meeting you
<XubuntuKris> Someone ping me.
<zenrox> pinged
<zenrox> XubuntuKris, you were pinged
<zenrox> * Ping reply from XubuntuKris: 0.36 second(s)
<XubuntuKris> I'm talking about simply using my nick in channel...
<XubuntuKris> xchat isn't making any sounds anymore.
<zenrox> turn them back on??
<XubuntuKris> I did, still doesn't work
<XubuntuKris> I did look under <settings>advanced>text events
<XubuntuKris> and found that my "beep" event has nothing listed...
<XubuntuKris> It's the only one with nothing listed
<XubuntuKris> the rest have things like "%C21*%O$t%C21%B$1%O%C21 $2"
<DominosPizza> Hello.  Will Xubuntu try and force a GUI nobody likes on it's users like Ubuntu in later releases ?
<zenrox> NOPE
<zenrox> just xfce is all it will force on its users
<DominosPizza> otay.. Next question.. to LTS or not to LTS? Would I really be missing out in some 'latest mumbo jumbo' ?
<zenrox> naw you can keep uptodate with latest realices all you want
<zenrox> lts is just one that thay will support longer
<DominosPizza> Well, I just didn't want to be bothered with distro upgrades that might go wrong for longer.
<zenrox> i am dist upgrading right now
<zenrox> i ant never had a prob i couldent fix
<DominosPizza> I see.
<zenrox> but eatch to there own
<zenrox> i just keep up with the realices
<zenrox> since the beginning of ubuntu warty worthog
<DominosPizza> I'm just looking to get off of XP.
<DominosPizza> since this machine wont be used as a gaming machine anymore.
<zenrox> ubuntu/xubuntu/lbuntu all good for that
<zenrox> ubuntu not somuch
<m6locks> lubuntu a very good replacement
<m6locks> boots in seconds
<DominosPizza> lxde?
<m6locks> lubuntu comes with it, yes
<DominosPizza> a little TOO min.. I think..
<DominosPizza> although it ran good on a pentium2
<DominosPizza> Anyway, I'm trying to figure out what is going to be new and greatest in the latest release and upcoming release vs the LTS ?
<DominosPizza> is there really anything I would want in the latest editions vs the older LTS?
<DominosPizza> BTW: Lubuntu is now an offically supported OS ?
<DominosPizza> like Xubuntu/Kubuntu ?
<gr8m8> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<m6locks> at least they keep releasing versions with the same development cycle
<DominosPizza> I thought they wasn't part of the offical support group? *Shrug* I guess times changed.
<gr8m8> what is it with these ppl that turn up with adds for nicks?
<m6locks> lubuntu wasnt mentioned in the release notes, so I guess its not official
<gr8m8> it has it's own wiki on ubuntu.com ...
<DominosPizza> .
<gr8m8> and a bot command
<m6locks> aye, but it still does not make it official, it
<m6locks> s just features
<m6locks> -s+d
<m6locks> gdamn
<gr8m8> heh ;)
<DominosPizza> Seems lubuntu only comes in 32bit, not that that matters for this machine.
<DominosPizza> "Lubuntu 11.10 will be the first version of Lubuntu that has official sanction as a member of the Ubuntu family." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<gr8m8> what is it with these ppl that turn up with adds for nicks?
<DominosPizza> ((12:22:10:am)) <gr8m8> what is it with these ppl that turn up with adds for nicks?((12:37:24:am)) <gr8m8> what is it with these ppl that turn up with adds for nicks?
<anandvenkat4> Is there any way to differentiate between the ethernet, ppp and pptp interface in linux?
<Shirakawasuna> they should have entirely separate interfaces
<Shirakawasuna> ifconfig -a (assuming all modules are properly loaded)
<anandvenkat4> I know, but what is the distiguishing factor between these? Any flags set internally?
<anandvenkat4> Shirakawwasuna: I need to differentiate them programatically
<DrumNBass> http://www.livestream.com/runapc
<Algorithm> Hey guys can anyone help me?
<Algorithm> i have a problem with xubuntu
<mrdoctorwho> Hello. Who i can ask about beta xubuntu?
<DanielSenat> Abiword makes a space that gets bigger some times after a table.. I reduce the space, but it comes back when i open the doc
<DanielSenat> Why??
<patrice> hi
<patrice> i installed a mod of a game, and i can't unistall it
<patrice> anyone can help me?
<m6locks> rm -rf does not work?
<patrice> you mean to remove the folder?
<m6locks> aye
<m6locks> not sure which other directories the installer has created
<m6locks> or fiels modified
<patrice> i removed the folder already, but when i try to reinstall it, it says that it is already installed
<m6locks> oh ok
<m6locks> you might need to google what the installer does
<patrice> it's a .run
<m6locks> doesn't ring a bell
<genii-around> What does: file installer-filename.run      say?
<patrice> it says that it's already installed
<patrice> but i removed the folder
<genii-around> Thats not a result that command would give. It would say something like POSIX shell script, or ELF 64 bit executable, or so on like that
<patrice> how can i have that?
<genii-around> patrice: The idea here is to find out if the .run file you installed from is some binary file or a shell script. If it's a shell script, you can open it with a text editor and find out what it did when you ran it
<patrice> true.combat.elite_0.49b-english-2.run
<patrice> POSIX shell script text executable
<patrice> it says that
<patrice> sorry, i'm noob under linux
<patrice> POSIX shell script text executable
<mrdoctorwho> patrice: chmod a+x name
<genii-around> patrice: cat true.combat.elite_0.49b-english-2.run | pastebinit                and then give us the URL please
<patrice> pastebinit is not installed
<genii-around> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat true.combat.elite_0.49b-english-2.run | pastebinit
<genii-around> Kids these days, no patience.
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<xenoxaos> if i want to install 11.10 early from beta2 will there be any issues upgrading to stable?
<charlie-tca> No, there should not be. As long as you are updating it daily until the release. At the time of release, you will be at the same final release image level.
<xenoxaos> thats what i was figuring...
<xenoxaos> i know this will be a biased question.....gnome has been irking me lately, should i switch to kde or xfce?
<ElderDryas> xenoxaos: imo,  xfce is more like gnome than kde...but both are quality DE's...it's a matter of taste
<ElderDryas> grab the liveCD/USB's and see.  In my experience, you'll be able to choose in 5 minutes :)
<charlie-tca> Um, I would guess if asked here, Xubuntu is the obvious answer. It is w-a-y better then Kubuntu from my perspective ;)
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: I agree with that
<ElderDryas> Well, it's obvious to a casual observer, but I was trying not to be biased :)
<charlie-tca> Your answer is probably better than mine today. I like giving the user the livecd option
<Unit193> Kubuntu is much more flashy, while Xubuntu is lighter and gets out of your way
<Unit193> Note, I have used both and would recommend both depending on answers to questions
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: And with a USB option (as is built into 'buntu), it's easy and cheap to test them.
<charlie-tca> a-hem... I guess if you have a machine that boots from USB, a-hem
<ElderDryas> Doesn't everybody?
<charlie-tca> I seldom think of USB since my machines are a bit older :)
<charlie-tca> Out of 5 computers, I think one does boot from usb now
 * charlie-tca burns through between 200 and 300 cd-r's every release cycle
<ElderDryas> I have been looking at distros for the past six months (does that coincide with anything?), and have gotten to the point that I won't even look at a (minor) distro that won't work with unetbootin
 * ElderDryas thinks that's because charlie-tca just likes the whirly sound of the disks spinning
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> That might be too
<xenoxaos> charlie-tca, you may look into getting a u3 flash drive and using u3-tool to replace the cd image on the drive...the computer thinks its a cd and will boot off of it like a cd
<ElderDryas> or a new computer
<charlie-tca> I picked up a new computer this summer. It was U.S. 10 dollars at the yard sale
<charlie-tca> xenoxaos: u3 flash drive?
<charlie-tca> I will investigate that
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: Tell you what, you convince my wife to let me get a new computer and I'll GIVE you my old laptop :)
<xenoxaos> essentially it partitions the drive into two different usb devices, a flash drive and a cd drive
<charlie-tca> I got one of them "old laptop" things now
<charlie-tca> can't be more than ?? years old, too. Even mostly works when I plug it in.
<ElderDryas> Old laptop == what I'm using now
<charlie-tca> hm, I guess that would be more towards 'new' here, if it boots from usb
<charlie-tca> Well, got to go feed the baby... bbl
<ElderDryas> ttfn
<antonio_> ei
<antonio_> qualcuno in italiano?
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<charlie-tca> oh, missed the 30 second response time
<zenrox> oh well
<christina_> will the rc be released tomorrow?
<WADS> Will the LTS switch to a later supported firefox when Mozilla axes FireFox3 ?
#xubuntu 2011-10-06
<timroth> #xubuntu-offtopic
<Fudge> would xubuntu run any good on 1gig ram with a 2ghz athlon 3200
<GridCube> yes
<Fudge> thans GridCube
<GridCube> np
<Fudge> now would i be better off using vinux to install xubuntu-desktop on or trying to install xubuntu or get a tar of a vanilla install i can use. im blind and use screen readers
 * Fudge pings charlie-tca 
<GridCube> i don't know Fudge :(
<Fudge> mm
<Fudge> me neither loL
<GridCube> Fudge, I would probably go and install vinux and then do a xubuntu-desktop
<Fudge> cool
<Fudge> sounds like a plan, ill just kill xdm gdm what ever and startx
<Unit193> !purexfce | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Fudge> Unit193  ive come across that before thanks muchly
<GridCube> but you might even try to install xubuntu vanilla using the livecd and manually installing a screen reader to it to use the installer, Fudge
<Fudge> dont think it would hurt leaving them there though would it, for gtk dependencies i may need?
<GridCube> they shouldn load so it would not matter if they are there or not
<Fudge> could try that too GridCube , whats the installer? ubiquity like ubuntu
<Unit193> Well, I would think there might be a little clash (nautilus)
<Fudge> i need that
<Fudge> hense the things i need :D
<GridCube> Fudge, yes xubuntu uses ubiquity
<Fudge> is the new ver out yet?
<GridCube> in less than two weeks
<GridCube> :)
<Fudge> oh man
<Fudge> ill have to wait
<GridCube> well thats for the final beta
<Fudge> the box im thinking of i thought the onboard vid was stuffed, ofc i was still using it but then when i plugged this one in my monitor still didnt work lol
<Unit193> Nope, it will be out in 7-8 days
<Fudge> xubuntu builds at the same time doesnt it?
<Fudge> hense no delay waiting for xubuntu post oneiric release schedule
<GridCube> nope same date
<Fudge> sw33t
<Fudge> Unit193  i seem to be following you around
<Unit193> Fudge: Yep. Stalker...
<Fudge> loL
<Fudge> charlie-tca  you need to invest in cdrw's
<Fudge> loL
<Unit193> Fudge: Mind joining us on offtopic? It's not too noisy to try
<Fudge> sure
<uofm49426> every time i reboot my sound mixer is alway mute well the front mixer
<uofm49426> using xubuntu 10.10 have hda ati sb
<uofm49426> do i have to save mixer settings
<anthony> is there anyway to get my dual monitor setup to not mirror in xubuntu?
<Guest92676> to extend rather
<Guest92676> than mirror
<Sysi> use arandr or grandr or ati or nvidia tool
<Guest92676> won't let me open ati catalyst as admin
<Guest92676> for some reason
<Guest92676> When i click on ATI Catalyst Control it wont let me open as admin
<Sysi> it asks for a passwd and then just won't open?
<Sysi> or what
<Guest92676> doesn't prompt for password
<Guest92676> I click and nothing happens
<Sysi> try "gksudo $APPNAME" in terminal, you can find out $APPNAME by typing couple of characters and pressing tab (twice)
<Guest92676> sysi
<Guest92676> I tried to run it it prompts me for password
<Guest92676> then nothing comes up
<Guest92676> after i enter password
<Sysi> any messages in terminal?
<Guest92676> i don't think so
<anthony_> Can anybody help me get my dual monitor setup to span horizontally as opposed to mirroring each other, for some strange reason i can't open administrative catalyst control center
<TheSheep> what is administrative catalyst?
<anthony_> ATI Catalyst Control Center (Administrative)
<TheSheep> I'm pretty sure that's not a part of xubuntu
<TheSheep> can you pastebin the result of 'xrandr'?
<anthony_> well i have an ATI video card
<anthony_> im gonna crash out, ill mess with it tomorrow
<anthony_> thanks though
<madnick> anthony_:
<madnick> i dont think you can open the GUI one because it wont prompt for password
<madnick> so use the terminal and type sudo amdcccle
<madnick> it will open the gui one
<knome> gksudo ?:P
<madnick> yes
<madnick> that is a good idea
<madnick> But does xubuntu ship with it?
<knome> it should be installed
<csenger41> hy everyone :)
<knome> hello
<csenger41> knome: how can give executable bit for an EXE file on an NTFS partition?
<knome> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<knome> first make sure it's in writable state
<knome> after that, it should be exactly the same as with every other fs: 'chmod +x filename'
<m6locks> might need some precompiled modules installed for kernel
<m6locks> whoops, *zzzap*
<csenger41> ok, editing done, gonna restart, lets hope it will work XD
<Zenger> Hi guys, can you please tell me how to start the "close,minimize,maximize and the title bar" , they dissapeared
<Zenger> i've tried xfwm4
<Zenger> it gives a bunch of errors and does nothing :(
<Zenger> even with --replace
<mattt_> My screen is going blank on boot - same thing happened during the install and I had to specify the nomodereset (I think) option.  But now that xUbuntu is installed I'm encountering the same issue, even when booting in recovery mode.
<well_laid_lawn> mattt_: you'll need to add the kernel boot option permanantly in grub
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mattt_> Which option?  "nomodereset"?
<well_laid_lawn> if that's what works yes
<well_laid_lawn> you can try it at one boot only by editing the kernel line at the grub prompt
<mattt_> yeah that's what I'm doing, just can't remember exactly what the option was
<mattt_> ah, nomodeset
<well_laid_lawn> there you go :)
<ikonia> part
<ikonia> damn
<Name141> is there a way to get that 'old' xubuntu look in 11.04?
<Name141> Where you have places/applications at the top
<cYmen> I need something to throttle my cpu when the temperature gets to 95 degrees. Does anybody know any tools?
<knome> Name141, yes, change the panel properties
<Sysi> cYmen: your bios should do that
<cYmen> Sysi: hm...well either my bios finds higher values acceptable than my ubuntu
<cYmen> or it just doesn't give a shit :)
<cYmen> but the only thing that happens is that the damn machine suddenly shuts down when it reaches 100 degress
<cYmen> degrees
<Name141> knome: never mind. I see that all that stuff is on the left now with a little icon to click it seems, rather than the whatever it's called that comes up at the bottom that reminds me of 'quick launch' in windows
<charlie-tca> !language | cYmen
<ubottu> cYmen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ElderDryas> cYmen: Please tell me that's 100F not C
<cYmen> ElderDryas: that's not what the sensors say...
<Sysi> shutting down at 100C sounds normal
<cYmen> but maybe that's just a wrong setting
<ElderDryas> Sorry all, I just had problems imagining a computer that I could biol my water for tea :)
<cYmen> well..if you have suggestions how I can check
<Name141> knome: it seems that 11.04 would be ok then.  When is 11.10 schedualed ?
<cYmen> I just installed lm-sensors because the damn thing kept shutting down. :)
<knome> Name141, 13.10.
<knome> Name141, one week
<ElderDryas> cYmen: I reallycant help with the lm-sensors or such, but I'd look hard at my hardware, software and environment as to why my computer regularly (?) got to a temp 100C.  Does the fan work? Are the air vents clear? Is the computer placed somewhere that has good airflow?  What am I doing on the computer that makes the cpu(s) work so hard? Things like that
<Name141> knome: seems like it'd be a waste of time then to go on and install 11.04 since I'd have to go on and update in a week
<knome> Name141, if you can, i think it makes sense to wait.
<Sysi> 11.04 will be supported for a year after 11.10 release but if you see it that way, 11.10 should work pretty well already if you grab daily build
<ElderDryas> Name141: For what it's worth, the 11.10B2 I installed (and update daily) appears extremely stab;e (fo me).  You might want to look at that if you're anxious to upgrade
<Name141> ElderDryas: I'm just looking to get off of XP since I'm not gaming on this machine anymore.  Unity they are pushing on Ubuntu users for some reason is a pile of junk.
<ElderDryas> Then the daily build (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/) that Sysi mention might be worth looking at
<ElderDryas> And you can do it today :)
<Name141> ElderDryas: I'm on limited bandwith. My FAP limit is 425 MBs per rolling 24 hours.
<Name141> so.. no I can't do it today lol
<Name141> 1-6  AM is "unlimited" though (about 2 GBs is all I can get in)
<Name141> so.. I guess I could schedual it for then .. but.. then.. I'd have a whole bunch of updates later?
<Sysi> on daily-built image, no
<ElderDryas> with the daily build the updates should be minimal
<Name141> ahh.. I think I'll just wait.  I mean .. it's only a week.
<Name141> That'll give me time to move everything over on the next partition and not forget anything on C: I hope :D
<Name141> The next question is, with a E2160 and 2GBs of 667 DDR2 RAM.. I'm assuming I wont notice any difference in 32 and 64 bit ?
<ElderDryas> on my dell 1420, on inital boot, with 32 bit I use ~160MB, with 64 bit I use ~225MB (last time T looked)
<Name141> This is an Inspiron 530.  And the last mistake I'll make
<Name141> (prebuilt machine = mistake)
<ElderDryas> It's a bit hard to custom build a laptop, not impossible I guess, but hard :)
<Name141> that's a mistake itself :D
<ElderDryas> I have built more desktop machine than I can count (back in the day, that was the ONLY way). I don't do anything anymore that requires brute power, and I can't be bothered to expend the time and energy to research, acquire parts  and build a machine anymore
<Name141> I was just saying that laptops usually break in the pack at the plugin deal from unplugging re-plugging
<Name141> back
<ElderDryas> but back to 32 vs 64...unless you do anything that will benifit from 64 bit (video transcription, etc), then with 2 GIG RAM, I see no reason to use 64 bit.  On the other hand my laptop has 2 gig and I don't do anything like video, but I use the 64 bit :)
<Name141> I wont be doing that stuff on my E2160.
<Name141> I doubt I'll ever bother buying it more RAM either
<ElderDryas> But that's because I'm lazy...I keep hoping that my kids will get me 4GIG of RAM for B-Day or X-mas, then all I need to do is plug it in
<Name141> RAM is only around $40 now for 2GBs or so ? o.O
<Name141> sometimes 4
<ElderDryas> I guess, I never look...I just tell the kids "Gimmie" :)
<Name141> Maybe I need to get me a few money slaves ...err kids then :D
<Name141> Think I can adopt one that's 17.11 ?
<Name141> with .1 (one month) left to file the adoption papers..
<Name141> then be like "Get to work!"
<Name141> er.. anyway
<ElderDryas> Money Slaves?  Obviously you've never put 3 daughters thru college?
<Name141> ..oh snap
<Name141> I didn't even put myself through college... but I keep.. thinking about it.. I mean it's not.. TOO late..
<ElderDryas> "back to work" :)  2GIG of RAM is usually plenty, even with 64bit.  The only time I ever got close to SWAP was when a PFD to EPUB translation went into an endless loop.  Other than than that I can't remember the last time I even got close to using 1GIG in normal use.
<ElderDryas> So...you pays your money and takes your chances...
<ElderDryas> One more thing (then I'll shut up, promise). I'm pretty sure (can someone confirm/deny this?) that Xubuntu 64 bit installs the 32 bit libraries, so if you need a 32 bit app, no problem.
<Name141> eh.. I'll just install 32
<knome> ElderDryas, 32-bit applications will work on 64-bit too
<landley> I used usb-creator-gtk in xubuntu 10.04.02 to make a beta2 install key.
<landley> It defaulted to 128 meg home partition.
<landley> This filled up downloading updates, causing the install to throw errors while still asking questions.
<landley> I rebooted, but the partition was still full and the boot hung in text mode after failing to find/mount network drives.
<landley> Making a new usb stick with ramfs /home now.
<landley> Not exactly thrilled by the experience so far.
<TheSheep> apt-get clean <-- this removes the downloaded packages
<landley> It does not reboot.
<landley> Tried three times.
<landley> Cannot boot from usb key with full /home partition.
<TheSheep> um, apt-get doesn't download to /home
<TheSheep> it downloads to /usr/lib afair
<TheSheep> or /var
<landley> when booting install cd from a usb key?
<TheSheep> well, I don't know if that's different
<TheSheep> might be, because it would be the only writable place if booted from cd
<landley> I'm just telling you what it did, I have no idea why it did it.
<landley> "Install went down in flames, thought you might want to know."
<TheSheep> not really, but you might want to file a bug report so that the actual devs would look at it
<TheSheep> this channel is mostly users
<Name141> What does encrypt home actually do?
#xubuntu 2011-10-07
<SMJ> so, can I rotate my screen in Xfce?
<well_laid_lawn> SMJ: sure you can
<well_laid_lawn> you can do it from the command line with xrandr
<well_laid_lawn> or use a gui like arandr
<well_laid_lawn> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR 1.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (natty), package size 43 kB, installed size 280 kB
<ssargennto> anybody having problems with thunar opening slow and producing two windows?
<Craig_E> is there discussion anywhere that any of you know of regarding the bluetooth issues in OO I can follow?
<focalt> yo
<focalt> guys does anyone is having bad windows display after last update?
<focalt> charlie-tca, you there? hi :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, focalt
<focalt> I made a fresh harddisk install of xubuntu lucid 64bit
<focalt> and also allowed the latests updates to take place
<focalt> one of them was xorg something
<focalt> and since then, I have bad windows displaying
<focalt> what's wrong? I guess it has to do with X...
<charlie-tca> What does bad windows mean?
<focalt> when I drag them around
<focalt> or scroll down
<charlie-tca> are they twisted, wrong color, no title bar, no menu?
<focalt> the content when scrolled down has "bad framerate"
<focalt> also when I drag them around
<focalt> while browsing it kind of anoying, cause you are reading and you loose text reading flow...
<charlie-tca> bad framerate is video card related. Either it needs the hardware drivers, or it is going bad.
<focalt> charlie-tca, but the strange is, when I open a .pdf for example
<focalt> it scrolls smooth
<focalt> but not on browser or windows manager
<charlie-tca> Different apps use different methods to manage the video
<focalt> I'll ask #xorg guys what they think
<joris> When is the release candidate for oneiric expected?
<charlie-tca> It isn't
<charlie-tca> We will have final candidates next week, with the final release on Thursday, October 13
<joris> ah ok, is the beta stable enough?
<charlie-tca> No, the dailies should be though
<charlie-tca> !daily
<charlie-tca> !daily
<charlie-tca> well, anyway...
<joris> :)
<joris> I should be able to google that...
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<joris> cool thanks
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> a little bit slow
<joris> :)
<joris> off to install xubuntu and hope to get some sanity back on my desktop... ;)
<charlie-tca> :)
<ElderDryas> A quick question (of no real significance, just curiosity): Is the LDM login by default on the left side of the screen?
<charlie-tca> in Ubuntu it is, In Xubuntu, it should be centered
<ElderDryas> hmmm, lemme see what I using :)
<ElderDryas> nope, looks like Xubuntu to me
<charlie-tca> If you upgrade, you might have gotten unity-greeter, which will be on the left
<ElderDryas> I used update-manager -d (or whatever the command really was)
<charlie-tca> That's upgrade from 11.04, so yes, it is on the left.
<ElderDryas> Maybe that is why Ubuntu Tweak says I'm using GNOME 2.32.1 Ubuntu 2011-04-14 as my DE
<charlie-tca> I don't know that one
<charlie-tca> you can install lightdm-gtk-greeter to replace unity-greeter and get the Xubuntu lightdm theme
<ElderDryas> Ah, I think I'll wait for the release and just do a re-install
<charlie-tca> That works too, or grab the daily starting monday and do the re-install
<ElderDryas> I WANT to compete with everyone for server access immediately after the release :)
<ElderDryas> hmm...says lightdm-gtk-greeter is installed.  Any way to make that the default
<charlie-tca> Well then waiting it the correct way to do it :)
<charlie-tca> I think 'dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' or 'dpkg-reconfigure lightdm-unity-gtk-greeter', but I won't promise it works
<mario__> HI EVERYBODY!
<ElderDryas> Well, that didn't work :(
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca, Any reason to wait for Monday's daily build (as opposed to today's)?
<mario__> Hey, guys, where can i thank the main developers of xubuntu? i'm very happy with it
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: more changes being uploaded to lightdm and other apps
<ElderDryas> ah, thanks
<charlie-tca> mario__: this is a good place. I will pass your thanks along
<mario__> :D
<mario__> it's been great
<mario__> and gmusicbrowser is my favorite, it has it all!!!!
<mario__> thanks to those who offer this incredible product for the sake of quality only
<charlie-tca> You are very welcome. We are glad you find it useful!
<mario__> have a great day, charlie-tca
<mario__> bye
<mecklen> I'm looking for a menu editor for xubuntu (11.04).  I know xubuntu folks recommend alacarte, but apt-get says that it will install 88 new packages, consuming 60MB of disk (including evolution-data-server and gnome-power-manager).  Isn't there something more lightweight and Xubuntu-ish?  Thanks for any suggestions.
<m6locks> synaptic didn't produce any search results?
<charlie-tca> mecklen: For Xfce 4.8, 'sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends' in a terminal will let you use an editor to change the menus.
<m6locks> not that i ever needed to edit any menus...
<Sysi> copy .desktop file(s) from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/share/applications and add NoDisplay=true to item you want to hide
<xaris> Hello all
<mecklen> charlie-tca: Works like a charm!  Thank you!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<xaris> how can i switch menu language to Greek?
<TheSheep> xaris: you can select your language at the login screen
<xaris> TheSheep i log in automatical
<xaris> i installed glome-language selector but no luck
<TheSheep> xaris: well, then log out, log in setting the language, and it will remember it
<xaris> i do it i installed greek and i put them to first line but nothing changed
<ronsonol> Is it possible to list directories by reference to filesystem device?  "ls /dev/sdb2" doesn't get you there.
<XubuntuKris> open a shell into the device
<XubuntuKris> I don't remember how right off hand though
<XubuntuKris> then just "ls -a" once inside
<ronsonol> Purpose is, want to write a script to output file listing contents of thumb drive without having to know the name of the volume, just where it's plugged in.
<XubuntuKris> ronsonol, is it a thumb drive?
<XubuntuKris> nvm
<XubuntuKris> lol
<XubuntuKris> should be possible...google it.lol
<ronsonol> Yeah, I was not sure what *terms* to search.
<Sysi> ls /media/*/ ?
<XubuntuKris> he want's to do it without knowing the name of the device..
<Sysi> that's why *
<XubuntuKris> just the location
<XubuntuKris> What if there are multiple devices mounted in /media?
<ronsonol> Sysi that would probably work.  Kinda greedy.
<XubuntuKris> that would list all of them
<XubuntuKris> who know's which is which
<Sysi> or just fail
<XubuntuKris> it failed for me
<XubuntuKris> ls: cannot access /media
<Sysi> works for me, with one stick
<XubuntuKris> brb
<charlie-tca> It would depend on having the device(s) actually mounted in /media
<Sysi> with two it shows partition names too
<ronsonol> charlie-tca that's where they tend to automount tho.
<ronsonol> I guess it's an academic thing now, but I am curious if there's a way to do it on the basis of device location.
<XubuntuKris> dude. just do lsusb
<XubuntuKris> nvm, that just lists the devices that are mounted
<Sysi> mount and some grep.. if there isn't some nice way
 * ronsonol mans lsusb
<ronsonol> okay, I'm gonna go hack away at this.  FWIW, ultimate aim regards http://www.deaddrops.com -- jack into a dead drop, dump the directory, upload that to another dead drop to say what's over there.
<raevol> i'm trying to figure out why firefox/xubuntu is chugging so hard on my netbook
<raevol> could it be because i have no swap?
<Sysi> how much ram, what cpy, what websites?
<raevol> i've got 2 tabs open, gmail and facebook, i know those are javascript heavy, but i wouldn't think they'd slow to a crawl like they do
<Sysi> *cpu
<Sysi> open taskmanager and see cpu usage
<raevol> using ~400megs of 1 gig of ram
<Sysi> also what firefox version?
<raevol> processor is a 1.6ghz intem atom
<raevol> firefox 7.0.1
<raevol> cpu is showing 2 cores which seems innacurate, but they are fluctuating between 20-70%
<raevol> they're both caping ouut when i browse pages on facebook
<raevol> is facebook really that cpu intensive?
<Sysi> I think it is
<Sysi> you could try mobile page.. and adblock
<raevol> using adblock
<Sysi> try taking it off
<charlie-tca> add the swapfile, it will make a world of difference
<Sysi> not on atom.. maybe if it's new one
<raevol> it's an eeepc 901
<raevol> disabling flash helped some
<Sysi> you could try chromium, even if FF7 is fast
<raevol> chromium is fast, but it hogs too much memory, i recently switched off of it
<raevol> ah, system monitor is responsible for a lot of cpu usage, haha, just switched to a panel plugin instead
<viller> I tried changing .xsession in Xubuntu but when I logged out and back in, the .xsession file was not executed
<Nikyo> I'm installing xubuntu 11.04
<madnick> :)
<Nikyo> it's installing on a old Pentium 4 Micron computer
<Nikyo> xubuntu runs the best on it.. I tried running it from a usb stick and it worked great...so I am installing from that.. I like it better than the ubuntu install.. xfce is nice and light
<knome> Nikyo, glad to hear you are enjoying xubuntu
<Nikyo> i am.. been using linux since red hat 5.0
<Zetacu> hello i'm new installing Xubuntu and i want to try if my tvcard is compatible. In this page it say it is. But i do'nt understand what they mean about the modules: tuner_xc2028 and cx8800. how can I install those o what I need to do to enable them? the page is this one http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Powercolor_Real_Angel_330
<well_laid_lawn> Zetacu: you have xubuntu installed now?
#xubuntu 2011-10-08
<sandra_> G'evening my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I hope everyone is doing well tonight
<sandra_> I'm  new to Linux and Xubuntu and I would like to know if there is a way to incorporate the sound applet found in Ubuntu Oneiric into Xubuntu ?
<sandra_> The reason I would like to do this is because I feel Ubuntu Oneiric speaker icon sound applet has a better fit and feel then the current sound speaker icon option found in Xubuntu currently
<sandra_> mostly because Xubuntu does not do well my USB headsets.
<sandra_> What I'm doing currently is using pulseaudio volume control when using my USB headset.
<sandra_> Any help w/my request would be greatly appreciated :-)
<Shirakawasuna> sandra_: What do you  mean by sound applet? The indicator applet used by ubuntu (or maybe a modified version) is included by default in Xubuntu.
<chanelle> all of my window borders are missing! what do i do?
<Shirakawasuna> chanelle: xfwm4 --replace &
<chanelle> woah thank you @
<chanelle> that was quick
<chanelle> cheers
<Shirakawasuna> sandra_: sorry, I think I misunderstood your question. If you want the oneiric icon, my recommendation is to wait a week for oneiric to come out :). Alternatively you can install the oneiric package for the sound indicator applet, but I'm new to ubuntu myself and don't know which one it is.
<Shirakawasuna> chanelle: np!
<chanelle> :)
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna: I'm so sorry I am now reading your responce
<Shirakawasuna> sandra_: lol, don't worry about it
<Shirakawasuna> IRC is all about 30 minute pauses between responses
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna,  I'm new to linux and Ubuntu and it's variants too lol
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna, But under Ubuntu Oneiric it's sound icon which gives one access to one's music player and sound settings seems to me a bit more intuitive and easy to use for a novice such as myself.
<Shirakawasuna> sandra_: this is what mine looks like: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TbqXu8oL_FI/AAAAAAAAENI/47xG3YPsLHA/xubuntu_11.04_musicmenu.png
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna, And what I was hoping to do was to hopefully incorporate the sound applet from ubuntu oneiric into Xubuntu so it's not such a challenge to use one's USB headset.
<Shirakawasuna> sandra_: if you want something like in that screenshot, it's the default for xubuntu. Do you want something different?
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna, Yes mine is identical to yours but Ubuntu oneiric is slightly different and choosing one's USB headset under Ubuntu Oneiric is much easier then on the current version of Xubuntu Oneiric.
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna, right now I have to use a work around that involves using Pulseaudio volume control in order to get my USB headset to work.
<Shirakawasuna> sandra_: Because it's the oneiric package, it might not work, but this is the package you want: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/indicator-sound
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna, Under Ubuntu Oneiric I just simply click on the speaker icon and then slect Sound Preferences and simply select my USB headset and it works..
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> well you can click the speaker icon, then 'sound preferences' in xubuntu. I don't know if that menu will appear if you update the indicator
<Shirakawasuna> you might want to update the pulseaudio mixer instead
<Shirakawasuna> is it the mixer that has the options you want, rather than the indicator pull-down menu (the speaker icon)
<Shirakawasuna> ?
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna, How would I go about updating my pulseaudio mixer ?
<sandra_> lol now you know why I would love to incorporate Ubuntu's sound applet if it could be done under Xfce which of course Xubuntu uses.
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna, and thank you for your help I truly appreciate it.
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> looks like it's 'xfce4-mixer'.
<Shirakawasuna> It probably won't be the same as what the main ubuntu mixer does.
<Shirakawasuna> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/xfce4-mixer
<sandra_> I truly enjoy using Xubuntu it's quick and very responsive but I need to be able to use  my USB headset by simpy plugging it in as one does under windows or ubuntu.
<Shirakawasuna> well, it's probably using something similar to alsamixer
<Shirakawasuna> if you open a terminal and type 'alsamixer', it might show up
<Shirakawasuna> 'm' will unmute once the right setting is selected
<Shirakawasuna> (it toggles mute, so it can also mute things)
<Shirakawasuna> I would also play around with the xfce mixer, maybe it's just a little different and takes some jiggeirng
<sandra_> yes the default mixer currently used in Xubuntu Oneiric is not very functional or user friendly option at this point.
<sandra_> No matter what I did I could not get my USB headset to work using Xubuntu mixer that's why I had to download pulseaudio volume control manager w/it my USB headset works but it's a work around at this point.
<Shirakawasuna> ideally you should be able to launch the mixer, select the appropriate device, go to 'select controls' and see your headset
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna, yest I saw my headset in the mixer but no matter what I did sound would not default to my headset.
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<Shirakawasuna> I've never done anything with that, sandra_, so I probably won't be much help :/
<Shirakawasuna> If I had a headset to test out I'd try it, but I don't
<sandra_> good intentions count too :-)
<sandra_> Shirakawasuna, it was very nice meeting you . thank you for your help.
<Shirakawasuna> sandra_: You're welcome. Sorry I couldn't really help much.
<sandra_> it's appreciated Shirakawasuna
<ssargennto> Hello all... anybody having problems with thunar file manager opening slow on the first time and producing two windows about 15 seconds apart?
<cousin_luigi> hello
 * cousin_luigi has been trying to use compiz on 11.10 but it crashes very often. Any chance this is just a passing glitch?
<raevol> how is oeneric xubuntu looking at the moment? safe to move to it? will be doing a fresh install
<well_laid_lawn> it's released next week afaik
<well_laid_lawn> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<raevol> yea, that's why i'm asking how it looks now, usually this late in the game it's pretty stable
<well_laid_lawn> the folks in the #ubuntu+1 channel should know - I have no idea
<raevol> k
<raevol> i guess midnight on a saturday is not the best time to bug people ;)
<well_laid_lawn> heh ;)
<Unit193> About ~6 days now
<raevol> man i really wish i had asked when oeneric is being released :D i'd have 2 excellent answers
<cousin_luigi> raevol: xfce desktop is not particularly stable on 11.10
<raevol> thanks cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> raevol: but I'm also using compiz on it
<raevol> ouch :(
<raevol> what video driver?
<cousin_luigi> nvidia binary
<raevol> ok
<raevol> gonna ppa-purge xorg-edgers and get fglrx
<raevol> because i am bored
<raevol> ttys!
<Unit193> Err, scrictly speaking, 5 days
<seemawn> hi
<seemawn> i watched a youtube-video of a tiling wm for xfce
<seemawn> xfwm-tiling or sth, but this video reffered to the arch aur. Is there also a deb-package of this wm?
<Sysi> not anything officially packaged, but you can use tiling WMs with xfce
<Sysi> dunno if there's ppa or build somewhere
<seemawn> yes i know, but it is nasty to setup.
<Unit193> All I know is AwesomeWM
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions && $WM --replace and save session on logout
<seemawn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAc6vc93jxc
<seemawn> i meant this
<Sysi> that's officially coming in 4.10
<seemawn> in 4.10 what?
<seemawn> xfce?
<Sysi> yes
<seemawn> ok
<seemawn> and this is not in 11.10, is it?
<Sysi> not since it isn't released yet
<Sysi> I can't find any packages for xfwm4-tiling.. you could ask at #xfce if you don't want to build packages yourself
<Unit193> ./ubottu says it's not in oneiric either
<seemawn> schad.e
<seemawn> schade.
<seemawn> ok thx :)
<seemawn> sry, i must complain.
<seemawn> or before I do that, I should rather ask for a reason
<seemawn> why is a menu editor not aviable anymore?
<seemawn> in xfce
<Sysi> alacarte works with 4.8
<seemawn> okay.
<Sysi> menu editor was gone already in 4.6, I don't really know why, 4.8 brought menu editing back
<seemawn> because the wiki entry is possibly wrong
<seemawn> ~/.cache/xfce4/desktop/menu-cache--home-user-.config-xfce4-desktop-menu.xml
<seemawn> this file is missing
<seemawn> there is not an xfce4-dir in my .cache.
<seemawn> but this environment variable is set
<seemawn> but where?
<Sysi> I guess you're looking page for 4.6, in 4.8 you edit .desktop files
<Sysi> though you can edit some file too.. I can't remember what
<Sysi> default ones are in /etc/xdg/menus/ you should copy them to your home before editing
<Sysi> .desktop files in /usr/share/applications place them in ~/.local/share/applications add NoDisplay=true if you want
<Sysi> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<seemawn> Sysi: thank you! alacarte worked for me.
<seemawn> sth different
<seemawn> ubuntu one costs 2,99 per month for 20 gigs
<seemawn> dollars
<seemawn> does anyone know the euro-price?
<seemawn> anyway compared to db, this is a good price
<mossaiby> Any xubuntu developers here?
<mossaiby> Need some help with xubuntu 11.10 beta 2
<TheSheep> why do you need help from developers?
<TheSheep> users should be enough
<mossaiby> I do not think so ;)
<TheSheep> try anyways
<mossaiby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/863873
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863873 in linux (Ubuntu) "xubuntu 11.10 beta2 kernel boot problem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mossaiby> yeah
<TheSheep> well, there are already people commenting on that bug
<mossaiby> me, and an automated script... no real help
<knome> it's not the xubuntu developers who can help you with that, but the canonical/ubuntu kernel team
<mossaiby> hmmm
<mossaiby> I have no problem with ubuntu 11.10 kernel...
<TheSheep> mossaiby: bugging people on irc will not make it better though, I guess
<mossaiby> so this should be an xubuntu thing
<knome> xubuntu does not have a different kernel.
<TheSheep> mossaiby: do you think you could snap a photo of the screen with a cellphone, for example?
<mossaiby> it restarts very quickly, but I will do my best
<Sysi> isn't beta2 image quite old, grab daily
<mossaiby> also will try daily
<mossaiby> I am on the same computer... need some time to do that!
<Sysi> btw I'd use usb-sticks, burning can cause problems
<mossaiby> I use grub to boot off the ISO image. It worked so far for other things
<Sysi> that sounds good too
<mossaiby> hmmm looking at the history, I have tried with a daily build after the beta2 too
<mossaiby> but I am again updating to the latest
<mossaiby> A simple question! Does daily only have "alternate" image??? I can't seem to find the .zsync file anymore
<Sysi> daily-live is live
<Sysi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<mossaiby> lots of thanks
<mossaiby> updating (a very slow connection here...)
<sutherland> how do i find out if i have  PRISM card?
<sutherland> how do i find out if i have  PRISM card?
<TheSheep> sutherland: lshw
<seemawn> hi
<seemawn> again
<seemawn> when I open my homedir in tunar, it reports, that it cannot be displayed because it be not able to examine .gvfs, socket not connected.
<seemawn> ok, I see. It seems to be a bug.
<genupulas> i had lost network applet in my xubuntu , i need help to restore it
<genupulas> in the top panel at right side we will have that which will show our connections
<genupulas> please help me
<GridCube> so im on my sister machine
<GridCube> and for somereason when i launch applications xorg dies, bad
<GridCube> i cant even alt-f2 to anything
<GridCube> or go to a tty
<GridCube> i now rebooted an i'm using irssi
<GridCube> but im afraid of launching anything again
<m6locks> what does it say when it dies
<GridCube> nothing
<GridCube> it just goes black
<m6locks> umm, you can't get to a shell after that?
<GridCube> nope
<m6locks> try ctrl-alt-f2
<m6locks> for a different tty
<GridCube> im using several ttys now
<GridCube> i haven launched xubuntu yet
<m6locks> then you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what happens with it
<m6locks> well go for it
<GridCube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704525/
<m6locks> there seem to be no errors yet, did it crash?
<m6locks> i mean pasting it after the crash
<GridCube> it went completely black i couldnt keep using it
<m6locks> do it again, press ctrl-alt-f2 to get to different tty, pastebin the error using lynx/links/pastebinit
<GridCube> will try
<GridCube> but it will most probably dont allow me to crtl-alt-f2 like last time
<m6locks> you said you tried alt-f2
<m6locks> but whatever, try again :)
<GridCube> it happened again
<GridCube> i was using the system until i launched firefox
<GridCube> then it DIED
<m6locks> did you get to another shell/tty?
<GridCube> noo
<GridCube> well this time it showed me tty1 and a mouse cursor
<GridCube> but i couldnt use it
<GridCube> and couldnt change
<GridCube> and the keyboard light didnt turn on/off
<m6locks> hmm you got to change to another tty?
<GridCube> it was absolutelly and defenitevily DEAD
<m6locks> did you try all of them
<m6locks> ok
<m6locks> seems like its a hardware issue
<GridCube> yeah im kinda figuring that too
<GridCube> :/
<m6locks> the processor gets overloaded and the whole system dies
<m6locks> or somwething
<Sysi> or just driver hangs
<Sysi> what graphics?
<Sysi> does livecd work
<GridCube> i do not have a live cd
<GridCube> well gonna reboot and see what happens after creating a xorg.conf
<GridCube> that didnt work
<GridCube> i can't remember how to configure xorg from a tty
<GridCube> but i guess i can't do that anymore
<genupulas> i had lost network applet in my xubuntu , i need help to restore it
<genupulas> in the top panel at right side we will have that which will show our connections
<GridCube> oh... this is nice
<m6locks> genupulas: right click panel -> add new items
<genupulas> m6locks:  thanx finally you pick this
<genupulas> m6locks:  no man i had tried all those things
<m6locks> its not showing up?
<genupulas> m6locks:  i have network monitor but not that applet which is have the ability to maintain network connections
<genupulas> no that applet not showing up
<m6locks> its liek one line on google http://www.ubuntugeek.com/possible-solutions-to-fix-the-missing-network-manager-icon-in-ubuntu-9-10.html
<genupulas> m6locks:  i will check this out  by restarting my pc
<genupulas> m6locks:  Thank you
<m6locks> np
<raju> m6locks,  hi man , i got solved the issue
<raju> m6locks,  now i am with xubuntu 11.10
<raju> actually old trick worked here
<m6locks> raju: nice, what'd you do?
<raju> panel preference-_items-indicator applet
<m6locks> ok
<raju> m6locks,  thank you man
<m6locks> you're welcom
<YodaRULZ> Hello
<YodaRULZ> Can someone please help me with a problem?
<charlie-tca> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<charlie-tca> oh, nope
<charlie-tca> YodaRULZ: please ask your question, all on one line if possible, and if someone knows the answer, they will tell you.
<charlie-tca> No one here seems to answer questions that are not asked, and all problems have details.
<rootbeer> Whenever I run a program, the top of the window containing the close, minimize, and restore buttons is missing. Also, the program wont show up in the taskbar.
<rootbeer> Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<charlie-tca> Press Alt+F2, xfwm4
<YodaRULZ> After several minutes, I cannot enter anything into text input boxes other than in my browser. I have tried restarting and it didn't help.
<Shirakawasuna> have you tried closing the browser and making sure the process is truly dead? (ps aux | grep firefox)
<YodaRULZ> Thats not the problem
<YodaRULZ> I cant enter anywhere BUT in my browser
<YodaRULZ> Thats how I'm on this irc channel.
<YodaRULZ> And mvm
<GridCube> !info gnomebaker
<ubottu> gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 990 kB, installed size 2980 kB
<GridCube> !info gnomebaker oneiric
<ubottu> Package gnomebaker does not exist in oneiric
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> so xfburn doesnt have drag'n'drop whit thunar, gnomebaker did
<GridCube> what a proper replacement for xfburn then?
<charlie-tca> proper replacement? I use xfburn
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I hope everyone is doing well today.
<zenrox> i am fine
<sandra_> zenrox, Glad to hear it
<sandra_> I was hoping someone here who has a talent for tinkering and mix & matching could give me a hand.
<zenrox> mix and matching what
<sandra_> What I would like to do is incorporate Ubuntu Oneiric speaker icon applet into Xubuntu so I can readily use my USB headset in Xubuntu w/out resorting to the work around I'm currently using in order to use my USB headset.
<sandra_> I know this can be done because I went to distrowatch.com and downloaded PC/OS which is based on Xubuntu and has same sound preference interface that Ubuntu uses and of course my USB headset worked w/out a hitch.
<charlie-tca> Then just install what they use for the mixer?
<sandra_> zenrox, I'd like to do the same in Xubuntu Oneiric if I could .
<sandra_> I figure if the creator of PC/OS could do it why not Xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> because Xubuntu doesn't want to pull in the gnome dependencies it uses?
<zenrox> what about xfce-xfapplet-plugin it will allow you to run gnome applets in the xfce4 tackbar
<sandra_> charlie-tca,  why not pull it in ? as it stands something as basic and needed as USB headset support is a must have.
<charlie-tca> As a user, why can't you just install their "mixer" to replace xfce4-mixer?
<sandra_> charlie-tca, I'm new to linux on the whole if someone told me a few months ago that I would be mix and matching OS components I would of laughed in total unbelief lol
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu strives to remain as lightweight as it can, any added gnome dependencies must be carefully considered.
<sandra_> I know my dearly departed husband who was a programer wouldn't of believed it lol
<charlie-tca> But not so new as to not have found that Ubuntu and PC/OS use the same things?
<sandra_> charlie-tca, I work as a project manager so I'm use to researching  things I'm not familiar with lol
<sandra_> in order to gain a better understanding of any solution on the whole so to speak.
<sandra_> charlie-tca, btw PC/OS ran extremely fast on my HP-HDX-18-Laptop
<charlie-tca> I do not know the name of the app they are using, but it would seem easy to install if known. Just open a terminal, type 'sudo apt-get install ???' without the quotes
<sandra_> charlie-tca, So I don't believe using Ubuntu's sound preference menu would slow things down
<charlie-tca> The question is how much it would slow down for most users of Xubuntu. That's why we let individuals install the things they want. We give you what we consider the best fit for the distribution.
<sandra_> it just strikes me as odd that I can't use my USB headset as my default sound unit under the current Xubuntu Oneiric system.
<sandra_> I had to install Pulseaudio Volume Control in order to use my USB headset as a work around.
<sandra_> charlie-tca, is there a way I can find out what sound mixer program Ubuntu Oneiric or PC/OS is using ?
<charlie-tca> Ask in #ubuntu+1, where the Ubuntu Oceiric users are?
<charlie-tca> I don't use Ubuntu, and don't have it installed here to try and find it
<sandra_> I ran PC/OS off a live USB key w/out loading it on my hard drive in order find out what I did so far.
<sandra_> charlie-tca, that IRC addy that you were kind enough to provide me with is it on the freenode server too ?
<sandra__> charlie-tca, perhaps you know of way using the  current Xfce mixer to work and allow one's USB headset to be the default sound source ?
<sandra__> perhaps anyone who isn't greyed out on the user list have a answer ? thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> there should be a conf file for the mixer in ~/.config
<well_laid_lawn> iirc
<sandra__> well_laid_lawn, I am new to linux  and Xubuntu and I'm eager to learn . How would I find this file ?
<sandra__> My original thought was to perhaps pull in Ubuntu Oneiric sound preferences  program and use it since it works far better then what Xubuntu is currently using when it comes to using one's USB headset.
<well_laid_lawn> it'll be in .config/xfce4
<sandra__> well_laid_lawn, I saw this was possible based on a Xfce distro called PC/OS which I saw on www.distrowatch.com
<well_laid_lawn> it's an xml file
<sandra__> well_laid_lawn, is that file under for example etc or usr  or share folder ?
<sandra__> it's too bad that the sound preferences option under Xubuntu can't simply handle a simple USB headset option the mixer see's it but can't default sound to it.
<well_laid_lawn> the ~ in ~/.config means your home dir
<andres-kain> ubuntuone in xubuntu... is it ok?
<zenrox> yes
<charlie-tca> You can try, you probably will need some help from #ubuntuone if you don't want to install nautilus and a bunch of gnome
<charlie-tca> zenrox: you have it working?
<zenrox> i was working
<zenrox> it
<zenrox> till oneiric fliped out
<zenrox> but it works in natty
<zenrox> yes i still had to install all the gnome shit
<charlie-tca> Oh, okay
<zenrox> but it works
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> almost better to install Ubuntu and use ubuntuone, it works.
<zenrox> nicer to just install bits and peices
<zenrox> lol
<charlie-tca> Dropbox works well with Xubuntu, though. I did the cli dropbox install, and it is still working
<zenrox> i have dropbox too
<zenrox> that was easy
<charlie-tca> +1
<charlie-tca> I got ubuntuone to work in maverick, without the gnome stuff, but it failed in natty for me
<zenrox> something was different might have to modify what you did
<GridCube> oh well things work now
<GridCube> I had to replace lightdm whit gdm
<GridCube> :/
<charlie-tca> zenrox: fought with it for about 4 months, then stopped paying my money and went to dropbox
<charlie-tca> The response from ubuntuone folks was "it should work"...
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> cause thay expect you to install all the gnome shit
<charlie-tca> which, of course, I figured out before they said it
<zenrox> lol
<charlie-tca> it's okay, dropbox hasn't refused any payments either.
<charlie-tca> I just prefer giving money where things work for me :)
<zenrox> ya agreed
<dieterd_> Hi, what's wrong with initrd.img created by update from xubuntu 10.04.2 to 10.04.3. Since then I have grub error 18. Any ideas for repair?  Grub repair and reinstall can't solve this.
<charlie-tca> dieterd_: do you have grub installed to a partition or mbr?
<charlie-tca> well, alrighty then.
<zenrox> tipical
<charlie-tca> Heh, they did wait until I responded, at least
<zenrox> got to give them that much credit
<csenger41> hey everyone :)
#xubuntu 2011-10-09
<pooltable> help just installed 11.04 in vbox how do i get the mac style on the bottem to show up and work?
<pooltable> got it took some time to load it how do i change it add new take off what i do not need ?
<knome> pooltable, try right-clicking, select panel -> panel preferences, tab items
<pooltable> knome thanks
<raevol> is there a way to "theme" xubuntu notifications so they look just like normal ubuntu notifications? without the close button, and so they go transparent when moused over?
<Name141> is Beta2 going to be pretty much "a look in to the future to see how 11.10 will look/feel" ? (minus some stability I guess) ?
<Sysi> raevol: you can use notify-osd/notification-daemon or whatever it's called instead of xfce4-notifyd
<Sysi> Name141: at this point I'd say you should grab daily-live, it should be pretty close to rc/final
<raevol> Sysi: when i did that in 11.04 it borked usb unmounting, i was getting extraneous popup windows with error messages
<Name141> Sysi: how do I do that?
<raevol> i don't think libnotify (or whatever it is) is integrated with thunar, or whatever handles volume management in xubuntu
<Sysi> Name141: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Sysi> raevol: I hardly believe that's possible
<Name141> Sysi: assuming http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso for the 64bit ?
<raevol> Sysi: what you believe and what is true aren't always the same thing
<raevol> but i could try it again in 11.10 if you are fairly confident something has changed
<Sysi> Name141: yes
<Sysi> raevol: shouldn't have changed but should work anyway :P
<Sysi> though I'm not sure, I prefer xfce4-notifyd
<warior> Hi, is there any known bug with indicator plugin in oneiric, which makes changing volume by scrolling malfunctional?
<ulrich> Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit LibreOffice unter Xubuntu 11.04, ich weiß aber nicht, ob es ein Problem von LO oder von Xfce (oder sonst von was ist)
<knome> !de | ulrich
<ubottu> ulrich: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ulrich> Danke für den Tip - thanks for the hint!
<knome> np
<chirag_d_gr8> As soon as i installed my graphics driver and restarted, my os freezes at the boot time and i am unable to even start linux. Please help me
<GridCube> chirag_d_gr8, you can't log into the shell?
<chirag_d_gr8> GridCube: yes, in recovery mode also i encounter same error,
<cousin_luigi> hello
<GridCube> chirag_d_gr8, so you cannot press ctrl-alt-F1
<GridCube> to go to a tty?
<chirag_d_gr8> i did not try.
<GridCube> try that
<cousin_luigi> what should I delete from my homedir in order to restart with the default desktop settings?
<chirag_d_gr8> ok
<GridCube> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<GridCube> nautilus?! D:
<LeVarTemit> Evening guys, let me ask a noob question: so, if I understand correctly, Xubuntu 11.10 wil keep the traditional 'start menu'?  I mean, contrary to Unity & Gnome3 - correct?
<cousin_luigi> nevermind, I managed
<GridCube> LeVarTemit, yes
<LeVarTemit> Awesome :)
<GridCube> indeed
<LeVarTemit> And what would be the drawback of Xubuntu for an "ex-ubuntu user" ?
<GridCube> you will be using xfce instead of gnome
<GridCube> its different
<GridCube> thats about it
<LeVarTemit> i can still install LibreOffice from teh software center?
<GridCube> sure
<GridCube> you can install everything from the software center
<LeVarTemit> awsome² .. how about Wine?
<GridCube> you can install everything from the software center
<GridCube> its ubuntu using xfce, whit some other modifications, but its the same sources for everithing
<LeVarTemit> yep
<GridCube> if it works in ubuntu it should work on xubuntu
<LeVarTemit> great
<GridCube> except you want to run things highly integrated whit gnome
<GridCube> like applets of stuff like that
<LeVarTemit> so, no integrated IM messages integrated into the panel?
<GridCube> those will probably not work because you will be not using gnome in the first place
<LeVarTemit> (Empathy, gwibber, email)
<GridCube> that one does work
<LeVarTemit> :)
<GridCube> ubuntuone doesnt work as far as i know
<LeVarTemit> ah, i can do without
<GridCube> never tried to use it tho
<LeVarTemit> is it known what the "core people" of xubuntu want to do in the future? do they want to keep the start menu?
<GridCube> LeVarTemit, Xubuntu uses xfce, so the roadmap for xfce is pretty much the roadmap for xubuntu
<GridCube> http://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.10/roadmap?s[]=roadmap#roadmap_planned_features
<GridCube> ofcourse xubuntu works on other things too
<GridCube> but for the things you are concerned about its pretty much it
<GridCube> xfce has no plans whatsoever to ever change the menu system
<LeVarTemit> excellen :)
<LeVarTemit> t
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> chirag_d_gr8, could you?
<LeVarTemit> not that i'm against tablet-y things, .. but they shouldnt throw out the good stuff
<chirag_d_gr8> GridCube: I try your advice after some time
<joris> How do I set a compose key to make special characters in Xubuntu ?
<chirag_d_gr8> GridCube: do i have to press ctrl+alt+F1 during boot time or during grub display?
<LeVarTemit> joris > you after the euro sign?
<joris> also but also normal accents...
<LeVarTemit> i found a solution for ubuntu, but i don know if that works for xubuntu, .. well guys?
<joris> I know how to do it in gnome, but there seems to be nu such menu in xfce, or at least I can't find it...
<LeVarTemit> (as for ubuntu , there was plenty of instructions on google .. the solution i use now uses the keyboard setting 'usa international with dead keys' .. if you google for that youĺl find it)
<LeVarTemit> oh, right, then you need something else . . .
<joris> yeah I know about dead keys, but I prefer to use a compose key
<LeVarTemit> you could try xubuntu-offtopic
<LeVarTemit> maybe it's more lively there
<GridCube> joris, you have to configure they on >Configuration >keyboard >shortcuts
<GridCube> chirag_d_gr8, after grub
<GridCube> once the system should have started
<LeVarTemit> does anyone know if KDE is on irc?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> #kubuntu ?
<GridCube> #kde ?
<LeVarTemit> lol, it works!
<GridCube> XD
<LeVarTemit> no, that doesnt work
<LeVarTemit> nevermind
<LeVarTemit> it works!
<XubuntuKris> Well does it work or not..
<XubuntuKris> lol
<LeVarTemit> it works!
<XubuntuKris> okay
<LeVarTemit> what do you think about KDE's applications, contrary to xubuntu's?
<GridCube> they are different
<LeVarTemit> do you like 'em?
<GridCube> why that should matter?
<GridCube> they are different
<GridCube> thats ti
<LeVarTemit> do you tell your wife the same if she asks what kind of person your new secretary is?
<GridCube> not having a wife or a secretary i can not answer that
<GridCube> ;P
<LeVarTemit> :)
<joris> GrindCube: it seems that you have to set it up in xorg, fingers crossed, hope it will work I am going to restart X now
<LeVarTemit> have a pleasant evening. bye.
<karloskar> hello, can i get some help?
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<karloskar> ok, i have some problems installing jwm
<xubuntu288> hello
<joris> compose key works now...
<tom_> test
<K4k> Can someone please help me with an xfce4-power-manager error that I'm getting. I get the error in the following pastebin link with the --no-daemon argument. http://pastebin.com/bqRm5Q8h
<charlie-tca> run it with --sync and attach the resulting backtrace to a bug report
<charlie-tca> file the bug with ubuntu-bug xfce4-power-manager
<K4k> --no-daemon as well or just --sync?
<K4k> with only --sync I get no output
<K4k> --no-daemon --sync gives me the same output as I pasted
<charlie-tca> and if don't use either one?
<charlie-tca> Did you remove gnome-power-manager?
<K4k> Does it need to be removed or just not running? I was clear on that earlier.
<K4k> s/was/wasn't
<K4k> well, I just removed gnome-power-manager packages and I get the same error
<K4k> looks like the bug I'm filing has already been reported.
<user> hi guys
<user> :)
<user> ...that's the official xubuntu support channel, isn't it?
<user> ehm...is there anybody?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<user> oh thanks some one is here :D
<user> (sorry for my bad english mate XD)
<user> so can I explain my problem or there's a particular way I should act?
<well_laid_lawn> you just tell it :)
<user> ok thanks :)
<user> here's my problem:
<user> actually I'm using Xubuntu 11.04 on an Acer 4920
<user> the problem is that I can't register nothing from my external microphone
<user> I looked in the alsamixer and there I can only find "Mic", "Line In", "Int Mic"
<user> so no external mic or other similar thing
<user> *things
<Sysi> install pavucontrol and try with "pulseaudio settings"
<user> done
<user> nothing
<user> actually I tried to modify settings in pulseaudio in alsa (also in alsa.conf)
<user> but nothing seems to help me get a sound from this damned microphone
<user> and actually I find this really strange cause I never had a problem like this...
<user> ok guys I'll try to play again with pulse and alsa...
<user> but hey let me thank you Sysi and weel_laid_down
<user> thank you guys ;)
<user> see u ;)
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ryan__> Hello
<ryan__> anyone have any advice for someone who's completely new to xubuntu/linux?
<charlie-tca> !hi | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
#xubuntu 2012-10-01
<tete> after 6 years with gnome 2 i felt in love with xfce and xubuntu, yay!!
<paul_> doing a fresh install of xubuntu right now
<paul_> welcome
<xubuntu919> hello
<hezy> Hi
<xubuntu919> hello
<xubuntu919> what does 'configuring hardware' mean?
<holstein> xubuntu919: providing you with hardware support
<holstein> the operating system is installing and "configuring the hardware", making it work, when possible... out of the box
<xubuntu919> oh ok, it's just been taking a while
<holstein> if its not installed after 40 minutes, id start to get concerned
<holstein> sometimes, it takes like 10 minutes
<tete> hello, is there an alternative to the propietary drivers app?
<holstein> tete: you mean, and app to pop up and offer proprietary drivers?
<tete> the pop up!
<tete> to install propietary drivers!
<holstein> tete: i mean, any package manager
<holstein> if you are getting drivers from the vedors, they will likely have instructions
<tete> i mean, in ubuntu you get an option to install the propietary driver, like it search it for you
<tete> i am not sure if have the drivers correctly installed
<xubuntu919> what do I do if the 'configuring hardware' step has been going on for an hour? the drop down option says things are still happening though
<xubuntu919> what do I do if the 'configuring hardware' step has been going on for an hour? the drop down option says things are still happening though
<Thyem> I am trying to install Xubuntu on my desktop from a USB stick. But when I try to start the installer or select "Try Xubuntu" all I get is this: http://hoel.us/photo.JPG , any ideas on what might be wrong?
<xubuntu506> test
<bazhang> try #test
<xubuntu506> Hello people out there, I recently installed Xubuntu on my Intel P4 machine and worked like charm until i started seeing "problem activating swap", after that its never booting only,  Isuspect this has happened because of improper shut down, I do not have a UPS, so whenever electricity supply goes off, my computer terminates  without  proper shutdown
<torax> https://www.google.fi/search?q=problem+activating+swap
<koegs> is there a way to tell a panel to stay in the background
<koegs> so any program is able to overlap
<Sysi> koegs: basically no
<koegs> ok, so i have to use any dock instead :)
<Sysi> yup
<TheSheep> xubuntu506: can you boot from a livecd?
<TheSheep> xubuntu506: or liveusb?
<Glitchd> hey i was wondering if its possibel to install kde and gnome on the same 12.04 installation, arent they just desktop managers and i can switch between them freely
<Glitchd> this is for ubuntu also, not xubuntu, sry..
<Sysi> you can have all desktops installed, just select what to use on login
<Glitchd> yea, thats what i thought..
<Glitchd> thnx for the heads up=)
<Sysi> np
<Glitchd> \adios
<Bluesky02> hello
<Bluesky02> There is no Xubuntu Facebook Page :(
<Bluesky02> I think i have found it, but dunno if its official
<koegs> Bluesky02: it is on the front-page... http://xubuntu.org/
<koegs> "Xubuntu Users on Facebook"
<TheSheep> ugh
<TheSheep> Bluesky02: xubuntu is affiliated with facebook in any way, so there can't be an official facebook page
<Marzata> facebook, what for?
<Marzata> maybe instagram xubuntu page?
<Marzata> lol
<torax> :D
<xubuntu783> hello, how can i set files with MPD extension to open with a wine app called MLCAD ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu783: dont know, but have you looked for setting in wine to associate the .MPD files to you preferred app
<xubuntu783> they open with linux text editors
<xubuntu783> i want it just with mlcad , i got it it opens mlcad but empty without the selected file
<xubuntu783> i'm checking other file and programs
<xubuntu783> and how i add it to wine in main menu it shows in others only
<recon_lap> xubuntu783:  have a look at this file /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<recon_lap>  
<xubuntu783> ok
<recon_lap> xubuntu783: there is an easier way, if you right click on one of the ..MPD files and select properties
<recon_lap> there is a open with setting
<xubuntu783> i have xubuntu
<xubuntu783> i don't see all options in properties to change file
<xubuntu783> i see
<xubuntu783> now is selected
<xubuntu783> but i think it only does wine pathofprogram program
<xubuntu783> and doesn't get the selected file
<xubuntu783> the program was installed manually no installed i have to say
<recon_lap> xubuntu783: dont know wine, but get the .MPD to open in wine first, then I'd try set the file type in wine so it know what program to use
<xubuntu783> i'll see faq of wine then
<xubuntu783> wine isn't that alcohol ?
<xubuntu783> :D
<recon_lap> xubuntu783: also , where you set the open with to "wine" , you can also put "wine <name of windows app> " somthing like "wine mlcad"
<xubuntu783> yea i'll try
<jewels> good morning...I've compiled the latest version of gcc yesterday, but I still have the latest version of gcc installed on my workstation, how can I do in order to set as default compiler the latest version of gcc? If I do gcc --version it still print me that it is the old one
<TheSheep> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<ikonia> jewels: CC=/path/to/gcc
<jewels> I have to put gcc in the bin directory?
<jewels> I have removed the old one executable
<jewels> The program 'gcc' can be found in the following packages:
<jewels>  * gcc
<jewels>  * pentium-builder
<jewels> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<jewels> I've tried creating symlink to the executable that were been installed in the /opt/gcc-4.7.2/bin directory
<recon_lap> jewels: why not just install the build-essential package ?
<jewels> I've just installed it..but I want the latest version of the gcc compiler
<jewels> on my xubuntu I have the 4.6 version, now i've installed the 4.7.2
<ikonia> jewels: do you have any idea what you are doing ?
<ikonia> jewels: why do you need the latest GCC version ?
<jewels> I just want to have all the newest package available
<jewels> I frequently program in C or C++ so I just want to have all the newest development tools
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> sorry, that's just crazy
<jewels> crazy?
<jewels> I don't think that compiling gcc is crazy..
<ikonia> it is for no reason
<ikonia> and changing hte version away from what your whole OS is built on.....
<ikonia> and why you are trying to symlink it to /usr/bin I don't know, rather than just run it from /opt
<jewels> yes but I just want to do simply from my console
<jewels> gcc
<jewels> and run the newest version
<jewels> nothing more
<ikonia> right so change your PATH
<ikonia> rather than start creating sylinks that may break other things
<ikonia> or use the environment variable CC
<jewels> I've changed the PATH editing the .profile file and I've also changed the CC value
<ikonia> this seems a silly approach and reason to me, sorry.
<ikonia> jewels: right, so you shouldn't need to create symlinks
<ikonia> setting the PATH to have /opt/bin as priority should be enough
<jewels> I just want to make practice with compiling and other interesting stuff which linux grant to do
<jewels> nothing more ikonia :)
<ikonia> well, you're going the right way about breaking your box
<ikonia> and you're putting the latest version of gcc on your machine inlcluding core libraries for no reason
<ikonia> you can practice using the tools ubuntu build, package, test and support
<ikonia> or you can drop some crazy hunk of junk you've tried to build onto your machine then make a mess of settig it up for your enviornment
<ikonia> I know which one sounds better for sane compiling to me
<jewels> ikonia, thank you for your suggestion you're right after all but I think that could be interesting to see how can multiple package could be compiled together in order to make a big and large program like the GCC compiler suite
<ikonia> gcc compiler is one package
<jewels> yes one package, but it needs other libraries
<ikonia> so I don't know where this multi-pacakge stuff making the gcc compiler suite is you're talking about
<ikonia> yes, which if you don't know what you are doing - will cause a conflict on your system and break it
<ikonia> hence why I'm saying you are going to break your system if you continue with your current approach
<jewels> Understood..
<jewels> so do you suggest to me to delete it and reinstall correctly gcc?
<ikonia> I'm not suggesting anything as I don't know what you've currently done to your machine messing around
<jewels> How can I remove the gcc-4.7.2 that I have compiled just right now? I have done make and make install
<jewels> now I just want to remove everything I do
<JosephCO> holaaaaaa
<bonno> hello ..i just installed xubuntu.. how can i remove the quick launcher ? (and can i open it again later?! )  cos i want to install another dock
<Sysi> right click on it -> panel -> select panel you want to remove and press the button
<Sysi> you can also unlock it and drag it elswhere on the screen
<bonno> if i remove it can i put it again back later i i want?
<bonno> *if i want
<Sysi> you need to add launchers again and edit it's settings
<bonno> and how do i do that ?
<Sysi> add panel, drah launchers from menu, edit settings
<bonno> oh..so its a panel ..no diference.. thank you
<Sysi> yup
<wiben> Hi, I have a question about changing an icon in xubuntu: Shouldn't it be possible to change icons by right-clicking the file/folder choosing preferences and clicking the icon ?
<baizon> it should be :)
<wiben> hmm.. any ideas why i cannot click the icon then ?
<baizon> wiben: no permission? :)
<holstein> wiben: you cant right click on it?.. you dont get a menu?
<wiben> yes
<holstein> what icon? a launcher? or one in the file manager?
<wiben> i can right click on it and go to preferences, but i cannot change the icon.. its a html file
<wiben> i tried to use: sudo thunar   <-- don't know if that would give me permission ?
<holstein> wiben: what icon.. where is it located? is it an application launcher on the desktop? a location shorcut?
<holstein> you would try gksudo thunar
<wiben> its in my home folder ~/.local/share/links
<wiben> even with gksudo i can't change icons
<holstein> wiben: changing an icon in thunar is different though... i would still expect to be able to change it,, but you can search for that more appropriately
<holstein> wiben: i see emblems.. i remember someone asking about how to have custom emblems and it not being implemented yet
<wiben> I tried to google it but all I found where ways to change icon themes, I only need to change a specific icon
<holstein> wiben: the way i think of it.. im using thunar for a reason.. its lighter-weight.. with that comes some "compromises"
<wiben> Ok, I guess I can live with that for now.. I love that its light-weight one of the reasons I chose xubuntu on this old comp
<holstein> i dont see an easy way to do it from nautilus rigt now though
<wiben> ... I wanted to add a link to a specific webpage to "docky" and so i thought i could change the icon before adding it
<holstein> im sure you can... it'll just be a mater of digging around and finding the right place to change it
<crack> hola
<holstein> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/23776/how-to-change-a-file-type-icon-in-xfce-thunar for example wiben
<wiben> @holstein thnx, I will try that..
<HackinBl1ck> hellcan any one help me
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HackinBl1ck> I want to know how to uninstall ubuntu
<holstein> HackinBl1ck: you can download the iso images for ubuntu and burn them to a CD or use a USB stick
<tsimpson> and install what instead?
<HackinBl1ck> windows
<holstein> OH.. i see... i thought you said install.. just get a windwos install disk instead
<tsimpson> you just put the Windows CD/DVD in, and install
<tsimpson> that is, you overwrite Ubuntu with Windows
<HackinBl1ck> Alright
<holstein> HackinBl1ck: you can ask in a windows channel for more information about how the process works per the windows version you are using
<HackinBl1ck> Is there a easy way to dual boot though? with ubuntu installed first
<HackinBl1ck> ?
<HackinBl1ck> ?
<holstein> HackinBl1ck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<HackinBl1ck> alright i will look at that
<HackinBl1ck> Whats better ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Pici> HackinBl1ck: It completely depends on your own preferences
<HackinBl1ck> I have ubuntu right now.
<HackinBl1ck> may try kubuntu
<HackinBl1ck> looking at site right now
<Marzata> Xubuntu is the best.
<TheSheep> !best | Marzata
<ubottu> Marzata: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Marzata> Don't waste your time with Apple and Windows dream interfaces.
<Mathsterk> Marzata: lol
<nmizar> hullo
<nmizar> I'm trying to install xubuntu 12.04 on a fujitsu/siemens amilo laptop
<recon_lap> nmizar: and how is that going for you?
<nmizar> but I'm experiencing a bunch of problems
<nmizar> first, I dowwnloaded an iso image
<nmizar> 'cos I tried unetbooting to no reasonable effect (it didn't install xubuntu, actually)
<nmizar> then, I've tried to a) install by booting from the image burnt to a CD and b) trying xubuntu and selecting the install link
<Unit193> Downloaded, did you check the MD5 sum?  What are you making the bootable flash from? (Windows, Linux)
<nmizar> Linux
<nmizar> old ubuntu Maverick already unsupported
<nmizar> I wanted to try xubuntu as it seems to be much more lightweight
<nmizar> but gives lots of way for setting up my old laptop as I wanted to
<recon_lap> nmizar: it's best to boot from the CD to a live desktop before actualy trying the install
<Os_Maleus> hi guys!
<nmizar> recon_lap, that's the first thing I did
<recon_lap> nmizar: and did that work?
<nmizar> but, when trying to install, I find plenty of problems
<nmizar> for instance, dconf can't proceed because it has no permission to access /root/.cache
<Os_Maleus> wanted to let You know that I am running Xubuntu 11.10 on a Lenovo U160. this one works perfectly here. but installing the 12.xx versions are failing massively.
<nmizar> then, I su myself, chown and allow it to enter
<Unit193> What about trying the alternate installer?
<nmizar> Mmmm
<nmizar> burning it to another CD?
<Os_Maleus> now, I have reinstalled the 11.10 - faster HD. but in contrast to the system before, I don't receive the option for upgrading anymore.
<recon_lap> nmizar: I'm wondering why you need to do anything? is it not formating you drive and loading up a default install?
<nmizar> I saw the alternate but I thought the Desktop would suit me
<Unit193> Or USB, if you can get that.
<nmizar> nope
<Unit193> Desktop should be working fine, yes.
<Os_Maleus> I myself was trying to install from a usb-drive, btw.
<nmizar> it desn't look liek it's doing it
<recon_lap> nmizar: anything odd about the laptop? is it super old or super new?
<nmizar> I changed my partition table to, actually, leaving it as it was: one big / ext4 partition and one swap partition
<nmizar> neither recon_lap
<Unit193> nmizar: Can you try "Check CD for defects" ?
<Unit193> Boot option on the CD.
<nmizar> it's one fujitsu/siemens amilo 12xx series dating 5 or 6 yrs, maybe more
<nmizar> check CD for defects. OK. Gonna try it out
<recon_lap> nmizar: well I'd do the CD check like Unit193 suggested, then I would have a look at the HDD, maybe reset the partitions myself and let the CD do a install
<Unit193> Yep, gparted should be on the live CD.
<nmizar> yeah, I didn't check the CD but the rest I did
<nmizar> ok
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus: you getting stuck too?
<nmizar> ah, let me tell you that, when installing, there is one option for changing the partition table
<nmizar> I've done that in a number of ways
<Unit193> Os_Maleus: Bios may not support booting from USB, and you can force an upgrade by opening a terminal and paste do-release-upgrade
<nmizar> from leaving it as it was to making a brand new partition table, for instance, one with /, home and swap
<nmizar> but to no avail
<recon_lap> nmizar: well, I'd suggest just letting the install CD use all the hard-drive in a automatic install
<nmizar> yeah
<nmizar> good idea but, I am not given the option
<Os_Maleus> well, I am wondering why I am receiving the error message "Failed to fetch cdrom://Xubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120817.3)/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages" when I am checking the updates.
<nmizar> the first, say, couple times, I had four options
<Unit193> Os_Maleus: Ah!  That's pretty simple as you just have to disable that somewhere in software sources (or it is at the top of /etc/apt/sources.list if you feel good about editing that)
<Os_Maleus> the booting from USB worked finally out. but with 11.10 only.
<nmizar> from leaving my ubuntu and adding xubuntu to customise my installation through making a fresh install
<nmizar> but I cannot reach that point anymore
<nmizar> :-(
<recon_lap> nmizar: think you select "Install Ubuntu" then default setup
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus: have you tried setting nomodeset? http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<nmizar> you mean booting from the CD or from the live distro
<recon_lap> nmizar: the CD, but not sure what you mean by live distro
<nmizar> ah, I'm sorry: starting the live xubuntu and selecting install
<Os_Maleus> indeed, there it was. I was checking that file (of course, just by eyes) and (of course) didn't find the entry.
<Os_Maleus> recon_lap: but this nomodest-thing is actually for a system, that is installed already. isn't it?
<recon_lap> nmizar: should really be no difference. but something going wrong :)
<nmizar> yeah, I thought so
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus: no, you can use it on the CD to test a live session without installing. I think :)
<nmizar> how can I check the CD?
<nmizar> should I burn another image?
<recon_lap> nmizar: Have you checked you bios to make sure it booting from the CD first?
<nmizar> yes, thanks
<nmizar> I changed it to do it so
<Os_Maleus> recon_lap: didn't check it until now, to be honest. thanks for the tipp!
<recon_lap> nmizar: then boot the CD,  you should see this menu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=804+Live+2+.png , you want to Check CD for defects
<nmizar> recon, I don't see that particular splash
<nmizar> unfortunately, I won't be able to show you one
<recon_lap> nmizar: what ISO did you down load?
<nmizar> :-P
<nmizar> the non-64 bit, Intel 12.04 desktop one
<nmizar> do you want me to locate the actual link?
<recon_lap> nmizar: you missing something very basic if thats not the splash screen you seeing, it's not booting a 12.04 desktop CD
<Unit193> recon_lap: Sure it is, Xubuntu uses MaybeUbiquity: http://s.techairlines.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Ubuntu-Install-Welcome.jpg  hold shift on booting the CD.
<nmizar> I'll try to describe what I see without rebooting again
<nmizar> yes
<recon_lap> opps my bad :-[
<nmizar> it starts with a splash in blue with xubuntu written on it
<Unit193> nmizar: Hold shift, esc, or enter.
<nmizar> he he
<nmizar> ?
<nmizar> when booting, unit?
<recon_lap> lol, keep forgetting I'm XUbuntu now :)
<TheSheep> nmizar: just save a date in the session, and consider the user not logged in when that date is too far in past
<TheSheep> nmizar: sorry
<TheSheep> nmizar: wrong channel
<nmizar> ha ha, don't worry Sheep :-)
<Unit193> nmizar: When you boot, you will see a small icon at the bottom and that's it, at that time you should hit shift (IIRC).
<nmizar> recon, when passing that step, it asks me for the language, then the time zone, keyboard setup and then it gets to the partition stuff, I guess
<nmizar> sorry Unit, ok
<nmizar> I'll try
<nmizar> when clicking esc, shift or enter, what will it be supposed to happen :-P?
<nmizar> 'cos I hadn't noticed the icon :-S
<nmizar> was not paying attention, actually
<recon_lap> nmizar: just press shift as soon as the BIOS post has finished
<nmizar> ok
<recon_lap> nmizar: keep tapping it :)
<nmizar> and will that let me check the CD?
<nmizar> he he he
<nmizar> (click-click)³
<nmizar> sorry agin, will tapping that that let me check the CD?
<nmizar> sorry agin, will tapping that will let me check the CD?
<nmizar> he he
<recon_lap> nmizar: it should bring up the full boot menu with all the options
<nmizar> ok
<nmizar> any suggestion at that point?
<recon_lap> test CD :) I'm looking for a picture of the menu, they hard to find
<nmizar> yeah
<Unit193> http://blog.gambliser.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/xubuntu-upgrade-1_thumb.jpg  Can tell by the logo how new it is. :P
<nmizar> perfect, thanks
<recon_lap> bookmarks pictures for future reference :)
<nmizar> he he
<nmizar> ok, thanks a lot to you all, guys. I'm going to leave you by now and to give it go to the intall once again.
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus: can you let me know if nomodeset fixes your issue
<nmizar> It's been a pleasure and you've been quite helpful
<nmizar> good bye
<Unit193> At least one of us has, good luck!
<Os_Maleus> well, now, I have installed the older version. hoped/-ing for a possibility to upgrade. but somehow, the update-manager doesn't want to offer that. guess, I have to play a bit around with the settings of the package manager.
<Os_Maleus> recon_lap: -î
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus: this might help http://xubuntu.org/upgrading/
<Unit193> Os_Maleus: Did you also remove the CD source?
<Os_Maleus> thanks, recon_lap! yep, I did, Unit193. that helped to eliminate the trouble with the error messages. thanks!
<spaceneedle> Just installed Xubuntu 12.10 on a usb stick and it boots up to a black screen on my Dell latitude. Same thing with Ubuntu 12.10 beta 2.
<recon_lap> spaceneedle: you ,might want to try this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation , I'd like to know if it works as well
<recon_lap> spaceneedle: opps, not sure about 12.10 , I though they would have fixed it
<spaceneedle> Had the same problem with Bodhi too.
<Unit193> spaceneedle: Sounds like the computer is a bit odd, would recommend trying some of the boot options and asking in #ubuntu+1
<recon_lap> spaceneedle: well, you could try monodeset boot option, that bug does give you a blank screen on certain hardware
<spaceneedle> I'll give it a try and report back.
#xubuntu 2012-10-02
<asarch> There is a bug in the installer for i386
<asarch> It doesn't install GRUB
<asarch> How do you do manually?
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<asarch> Thank you!
<asarch> :-)
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<asarch> Thank you
<asarch> Let's see...
<beyondcr> hello
<jawnah> ;)
<asarch> What package is Grub-Repair?
<asarch> grub-install /dev/sda
<asarch> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<jawnah> are you chroot?
<asarch> Nevermind
<asarch> See you later
<jawnah> well alrighty then.
<MrBushido> is it possible to limit a pointer to a single screen? i have a wacom graphics tablet and dual monitors, and by default its making the surface of my tablet stretch across both screens making strokes on the horizontal axis difficult to control
<jawnah> I'm not familiar with doing that...
<lJ6il> Hello. I have to choose gdm instead of lightdm. I don't know how to set that i don't want gdm to ask me a login screen. Where should i modify something ?
<tete> pardon me, when i come from hibernation, the network manager applet stops working, anyone know how to restart it or fixit?
<chris92> tete: in a terminal, type "sudo service network-manager restart"
<tete> great chris92, thanks, noted, will try it in the next wake up! (too much programs open now)
<chris92> tete: you're welcome
<^GeCk0^> gooood morning :) im looking for an audio recording tool, that records my pulse-audio-server to fetch the stream of any running application
<Pacha> test
<Pacha> I have a question about, "xubuntu-10.04-alternate-powerpc.iso"
<Pacha> anyone familiar with the download?
<Unit193> What's the question?
<Pacha> Heya
<Pacha> well, I downloaded the image, but it appears to big to burn to a standard 700mb CD
<Pacha> it is 725MB
<Unit193> Where did you get it?
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/10.04/release/  they are all "oversized"
<Pacha> i got it from:
<Pacha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/lucid/release/
<Pacha> probably the same thing
<Unit193> It is.
<Pacha> any suggestions?
<Unit193> PPC isn't supported on Xubuntu anymore, so if you have to use a powerpc, either try Lubuntu or Debian.
<Pacha> ok, i was trying to find something that i could slap on this old ibook and bring it back to life!
<Pacha> I'll check out those distros.  thanks for the help Unit193.
<Petros> Hi, I am running xubuntu 12.04 on dell xps1330M, with encrypted LVM. Due to keyboard failure I had to hook up a USB keyboard. Now, the problem is when I have to enter first passphrase - I have to do it via internal keyboard, which is spitting random characters as I type. It only happens on the graphic screen. If I get to GRUB text menu, and then have to enter the passphrase in text mode, it's ok.
<Petros> Thus, the question is, how can I disable graphic passhrase screen and force GRUB text menu instead?
<koegs> too late :D
<SDX0> I cannot connect to my wireless network if I have my Linksys/Cisco WRE54G range extender up.  I've tried specifying the BSSID of both the router and the extender in the network connections manager, but neither one produced a usable connection.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<SDX0> The connection works fine if the extender isn't on and my other Windows machines can connect just fine with the extender on or off.
<sremie89> Where do I change the color of selected items? Can seem to find it.
<baizon> anybody know where i can find the bug for xubuntu not booting ?
<testpil0t> "the bug" for not booting ? :)
<baizon> yeah
<baizon> since the last update of 3.2.0 my xubuntu and ubuntu isnt booting
<baizon> i have to reset, then it boots
<baizon> got it
<baizon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1057745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864430 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1057745 plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_trigger_add_handler()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andrey_> hello all!
<holstein> andrey_: i know you!
<andrey_> emm... why?!
<andrey_> do you know me? yes? O_o
<holstein> andrey_: maybe i dont then.. i know an andrey on another network and assumed... sorry..
<andrey_> okay. i'm Russia. But you?
<andrey_> Who can help me?
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<andrey_> I need support of Xubuntu OS... Who have few minutes for me?
<holstein> andrey_: typically, you "just ask".. go for it.. we are volunteers here, and just chime in as time/knowlege permits
<andrey_> okay. thanks
<guest7777> Hello! I haven't used 64 bit in a while. Does the current version (12.04.1) support all multimedia extras with the installation of xubuntu-restricted-extras. Does flash and java work ?
<recon_lap> guest7777: yep, I'd go as far as to say that 64bit is the standard.
<torax> I have not had any problems with 64bit
<guest7777> Thank you  :)
<recon_lap> 32 bit is legacy stuff now
<GridCube> not really
<recon_lap> GridCube: cant see anyone making something that only works on 32bit today
<GridCube> wont see why, executing 32bit on 64bit is easy
<recon_lap> GridCube: true, what i'm trying to say is that most computers and OS's are 64bit now, so creating a 32bit program that won't run on a 64bit OS would be hard to not notice.
<GridCube> true that
<GridCube> recon_lap, :) lets take this to OT please
<chris92> hey, is there a possibility to set hotkeys to open a terminal?
<TheSheep> sure
<TheSheep> in settings -> keyboard
<TheSheep> the command is xfce4-terminal
<chris92> thanks TheSheep  =)
<GridCube> meta-t?
<GridCube> it should work
<GridCube> chris92, try meta-t
<chris92> whats "meta-t"?
<GridCube> the "windows key" on the keyboard
<GridCube> and the letter t
<chris92> ahh alright, works as well =)
<chris92> thanks
<GridCube> there are a few already keybinded
<GridCube> chris92, check them at: http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<chris92> GridCube: okay =) will check that out
<rayv> Goodevening all
<rayv> Anybody here?
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<yoda> Whats the best way to download flash video?
<GridCube> download helper
<yoda> Sweet. Looking it up.
<Unit193> Firefox plugin.
<yoda> I prefer Opera but will run Ff. for just that.
<rayv> Will upgrading to 12.10 beta be worth a try or should i wait for the offcicial release?
<recon_lap> rayv: I'd say if you have to ask, you better off waiting
<rayv> recon_lap, oke thanks
<rayv> when will 12.10 be released?
<baizon> rayv: 18 october
<baizon> im using beta 2 for a week now
<rayv> Wow! That's my bday :-)
<baizon> got some bugs :)
<rayv> what kernel will 12.10 be running?
<baizon> 3.5.3
<rayv> baizon, thank you
<baizon> np
<rayv> baizon, did you upgrade or a fresh install?
<baizon> both
<rayv> baizon, did the upgrade went oke?
<baizon> yep
<rayv> baizon, were there differences between the 2 methods?
<baizon> well none i think :)
<rayv> baizon, great
<rayv> baizon, will wait for the normal upgrade then
<GridCube> baizon, report the bugs, report them bad
<baizon> GridCube: already done
<gmagno> hey, I'm willing to install xubuntu in a PentiumIII 996MHz, 496MB RAM. Should I stick with an older version, or xubuntu 12.04 is fine?
<gmagno> which are the prerequisites?
<baizon> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<baizon> it will be ok
<recon_lap> gmagno: make a live flashdrive and test drive
<gmagno> recon_lap, yuo, gonna do that
<baizon> xubuntu 12.04 should be fine, if not Lubuntu will be :)
<gmagno> yup*
<w30> I donno about cpu power but for low hard drive sizes Lubuntu has a smaller install size.
<gmagno> w30, that does not worry me much in fact. What concerns me is CPU and memory
<w30> gmagno, Lubuntu gives you the best choices for low memory usage apps but if you remove abiword and stick in Libreoffice for example you kinda defeat the purpose of a Lubuntu install
<gmagno> w30, yup, I'll stick to xfce for sure
<w30> gmagno, Lubuntu is a spped deamon on my Hp Atom ssd netbook compared to XP which was unusable
<gmagno> w30, XP? What are you talking about? Have no idea what that is :)
<w30> gmagno, I didn't even have room for word
<w30> gmagno, it came With Windows XP
<gmagno> w30, it's a pitty gnome3 and unity suck so much... They are the main reason I know XFCE
<w30> gmagno, It took 3.6 gig for XP alone with no apps
<gmagno> w30, yeah without all those service packs and who knows what else
<w30> gmagno, why does Unity and Gnome 3 try to force a touch screen interface on to a mouse and keyboard user?
<gmagno> w30, do they really think the future leaves mouses and keyboards behind?
<recon_lap> I'd say that we have a new class of computer users, the smartphone dumb-asses :)
<GridCube> i'd say none of this is support and should go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<gmagno> erm... any recommendation on the best way to load a flashdisk with the operating system?
<gmagno> I  mean, so that I can boot from it
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GridCube> also google unetbootin
<gmagno> ty
<GridCube> if you mean to "install to it" then you boot a normal live session and choose the live media as target
<gmagno> weird... my laptop is ignoring  BIOS configurations and is booting from hdd... any idea? I've also disabled all other boot options, leaving usb boot only, but no success
<recon_lap> gmagno: did you create the USB correctly?
<gmagno> recon_lap, erm... yeah, I've used unetbootin
<recon_lap> gmagno: and when you look at the files on the USB , do you see what look like a Linux root directory ?
<gmagno> recon_lap, erm... lemme check again
<gmagno> recon_lap, I can find directories like: boot, casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed. And a bunch of files, md5sum.txt, README.diskdefines, syslinux.cfg, ubnfilel.txt, ubnpathl.txt, ldlinux.sys, menu.c32, ubninit, ubnkern
<Sysi> try formatting the drive and do it again
<recon_lap> gmagno: that looks about right, have you ever booted that machine with a usb before?
<gmagno> Sysi, I'll do that, but let me share this first. I just tried to reboot my laptop without the usbdisk plugged in, and I got an error message saying it couldn't start and asked to insert cd or something to boot (which is fine since boot options are telling it to ignore hdd, cd, and everything besides USB). The funny part is when restart with usb plugged in and it boots to the operating system...
<gmagno> recon_lap, never, first time
<gmagno> I just got this old computer from a friend, I wanted to use it a server
<gmagno> but BIOS have the option to boot from usb disk
<Sysi> was stick formatted as fat32 or ntfs?
<recon_lap> gmagno: well, that sound right. you got a live USB, think you just missed the boot menu
<Sysi> I'ce seen couple machines that only boot from usb for bios upgrade
<recon_lap> gmagno: boot again and watch it :)
<gmagno> Sysi, fat32
<gmagno> recon_lap, lemme check
<gmagno> recon_lap, I'm gonna restart again, I wasn't able to see anything this time... PAUSE should pause boot process, right?
<recon_lap> gmagno: what OS does it boot into , you never said?
<gmagno> XP
<gmagno> @recon_lap
<recon_lap> gmagno: can you make a CD instead?
<gmagno> recon_lap, no CD drive :/
<gmagno> nor diskette
<recon_lap> ok, Can't say as I know what would cause the USB to boot the harddrive ?
<recon_lap> gmagno: try pressing shift as it boots, might bring up the grub menu
<gmagno> recon_lap, I restarted again, step by step with PAUSE key and there is nothing telling me about boot by usb
<gmagno> recon_lap, gonna try that
<gmagno> recon_lap, it ignored my hold shift input :-/ Btw, this is an ASUS B1000
<recon_lap> gmagno: and it will not boot without the USB? strange !
<gmagno> recon_lap, I'm gonna do this live, one sec
<gmagno> recon_lap,  http://bambuser.com/v/3030312
<gmagno> recon_lap,  are you watching?
<recon_lap> yep :)
<gmagno> recon_lap,  ok done
<gmagno> recon_lap, any suggestion
<recon_lap> yep, that booted off the HDD, not so sure about the BIOS, says USB Floppy
<gmagno> checking again
<recon_lap> gmagno: I mean I think your BIOS will not boot from USB
<gmagno> hmm ok
<gmagno> gonna turn off streaming
<recon_lap> Normally it just says USB, USB Floppy is something I'v never seen before
<delkin> boas
<gmagno> recon_lap, hmm i see
<recon_lap> gmagno:  Look like the BIOS tries to make the USB into a Floppy disk drive to boot XP updates
<amourphious> can any one tell me where to find source code for ubuntu keyboard module ?
<gmagno> recon_lap, didn't knwo that could happen
<gmagno> gonna try to boot my other laptop with this usb disk
<amourphious> is this right place for Questions about ubuntu devel
<amourphious> ?
<gmagno> recon_lap, brb, I'm rebooting my own laptop
<recon_lap> amourphious: well the devs will be in #xubuntu+1 , but probably a bad time to be buggin them , release due in about 2 weeks
<recon_lap> amourphious: but the source code for all packages should be in the source code repository , you can enable it in synaptic and install the code on your system like any other package
<amourphious> recon_lap: well actually i needed to see the source code for some purpose anyways thx :)!
<recon_lap> amourphious: well if you install the scr package you can look at it? I assumed you had a purpose :)
<gmagno> recon_lap, back
<gmagno> usb disk is fine
<gmagno> I think its computer problem
<gmagno> I'll read about ethernet boot, it might be possible
<recon_lap> gmagno: yep, you laptop does not do USB boot, just a Half assed USB Floppy :(
<gmagno> :-/
<recon_lap> gmagno: external USB drive is the other option
<recon_lap> gmagno: or create a floppy Linux boot on a usb stick
<amourphious> recon_lap: well currently I'm using Kubuntu which I suppose does not have Synaptic so can u tell me repo which i need to or can clone !
<recon_lap> amourphious: this is the xubuntu channel, no one in Kubuntu channel?
<gmagno> recon_lap, I'm not sure I understand your suggestions
<recon_lap> gmagno: sorry, I meant to type external USB CD drive, if you know anyone with one
<gmagno> recon_lap, erm... that would still communicate through usb. Wouldn't still have a problem?
<recon_lap> gmagno: not sure
<recon_lap> gmagno: still worth a try if you have access to one
<gmagno> recon_lap, right. But I don't :-/ Anyway, I think I'm givin up for today. I'll read about boot by eth, maybe it's possible :)
<gmagno> recon_lap, thanks a lot for helping!
<gmagno> See ya
<recon_lap> np, good luck
<ochosi> any folks around with experience in setting proxies in the running session?
<Unit193> Global?
<ochosi> Unit193: per user is fine
<ochosi>   i tried: export http_proxy="server"
<ochosi> but that doesn't seem to take effect immediately
<ochosi> and i'd prefer to be able to switch proxies without restarting the session just for that
<Unit193> No, that'd take effect for the shell you were in.  You can export that, then start whatever application from that terminal.
<ochosi> hmm, good point
<Unit193> That should also change flash and java proxy if you start a browser from there, can check at aboutyourip.info (adblocked, no idea what ads may be)
<ochosi> seems like at least the changes take effect
<ochosi> cause when i try to start firefox with a free proxy i found via google, there's no connection :)
<Unit193> In firefox, edit > preferences > advanced > networking
<ochosi> right, firefox was a particularly bad example
<Unit193> export http_proxy="bleh" then you can do something like wget -qO- ifconfig.me/ip
<ochosi> that wget command doesn't do anything for me
<Unit193> ochosi: http_proxy="211.140.189.247:80" wget -qO- ifconfig.me/ip
<Unit193> Exact command worked here, found on http://www.ip-adress.com/proxy_list/  (Who knew I had a good list? ;) )
<ochosi> without export?
<Unit193> That's only for one command, but yeah.
<ochosi> interesting, i get an ip as a reply
<Unit193> That's the idea.
<Unit193> Your proxy seems dead?
<ochosi> in fact my gf has a proxy at work
<ochosi> one i obviously can't test now
<ochosi> but i wanna set up a browser for her
<ochosi> i guess this way i could even push that one command in a script
<ochosi> and never affect the home setup
<ochosi> Unit193: thanks for your help!
<Unit193> Sure thing, anytime!
<ochosi> i'm wondering why network manager doesn't have any proxy settings
<knome> maybe it's not supposed to be that "advanced" :)
<pr0metheu5> How do I uninstall xfce/xubuntu-desktop?
<Unit193> You simply install something else.
<pr0metheu5> Uh
<pr0metheu5> no, I mean I installed xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, and now I'm running out of diskspace. Plus I have like, 4 other wms' and des'.
<Unit193> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<pr0metheu5>  Sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop, will that be sufficient?
<Unit193> Read the link the bot gave you, it has it in there (And isn't that)
<well_laid_lawn> I've never understood why the packages aren't tied to the meta package to make removal easy
<Unit193> Understandable, I purge abiword, gmusicbrowser, and many others which removes xubuntu-desktop, would be a huge pain if that removed "Xubuntu" too.
#xubuntu 2012-10-03
<penguinup> i have a question...
<penguinup> why is xubuntu sooo slow?  2ghz cpu with 1.3 gb ram....maybe it would be faster if i had formatted in ext2 ??
<cousteau> ok, so how do I replace the xubuntu-logo.plymouth with a xubuntu-text.plymouth?
<baizon> cousteau: good question :)
<baizon> i would like to know the answer too :)
<TheSheep> baizon, cousteau: alternatives maybe?
<cousteau> TheSheep, that allows me to select which graphical theme to use and which text one, but not whether to use the graphical or the text one
<Sysi> I can't tell which one I have, I never see anything but black :/
<TheSheep> cousteau: the /etc/defaults/grub then?
<cousteau> maybe
<cousteau> hmm, what language are those scripts in?  looks like ecmascript but using "fun" rather than "function"
<XRS1> how do i get the update manager to stop pestering me to update this check for obsolete nvidia drivers? i have a radeon.
<XRS1> its popped up 3 times in the past 16 minutes telling me there are new updates
<baizon> XRS1: remove the drivers :)
<XRS1> i dont have any proprietary nvidia drivers installed (unless they come prepackaged in which case i dont know the package name)
<baizon> XRS1: well so check it ;)
<baizon> nvidia-common you mean?
<apm1> baizon, hmm black screen i am on 12.04 on my all 3 laptops and nothing like that has happend to me ?
<baizon> apm1: well to the black screen on boot problem... i now added nomodeset to the boot option and will watch if the problem is gone with my ATi :)
<baizon> yes i got this since last week or so
<apm1> i have 1 intel 1 ati  and 1 nvidia laptop so i can pretty much say about all the 3 gpu s :p
<baizon> all my laptops got the same graphics card
<baizon> an 6320 mobile
<apm1> but on my ati i have seen some HDrive trouble it just freezes at times when i am using it on my lap :(
<apm1> but after a few seconds starts responding again like nothing happend ?
<apm1> wth
<apm1> i guess i am experiencing problem with all that knee movement ;)
<baizon> :)
<apm1> what's u r guess ?
<baizon> cant say :D
<baizon> overheating maybe?
<baizon> or memory maybe
<apm1> well on my lap it reaches 85'C
<apm1> memory how ?
<apm1> i suspect the HD
<baizon> so test both :)
<apm1> how?
<baizon> memoty with memtest86+
<baizon> memory*
<apm1> ok and the HD ?
<baizon> HD with SMART and fsck
<baizon> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37659/the-beginners-guide-to-linux-disk-utilities/
<baizon> and badblocks
<apm1> ook
<apm1> will gnome disk-utility work on xubuntu ?
<baizon> sure
<apm1> installed
<apm1> actually in the past rhythmbox has messed my audio so i am a little skeptical about gnome apps :(
<baizon> clementine (QT) rocks or Exaile (GTK) :) this are my recommendations
<apm1> ok
<apm1> gotta reboot now , brb
<martinphone> im on xubuntu, to use phoenix I need twisted, what is the exact name of the package (repo) I need? none fits it exactly , twisted-conch?
<martinphone> phoenix is to mine bitcoins
<baizon> martinphone: https://launchpad.net/~twisted-dev/+archive/ppa
<baizon> there you have a package called twisted
<apm1> pardon me but that is an unusual name "twisted "  ;p
<martinphone> thx for that baizon
<baizon> np
<martinphone> does launchpad have a search bar addon like tpb?
<baizon> martinphone: you mean this?
<baizon> https://launchpad.net/firefox-launchpad-plugin
<recon_lap> never got this message before when updating "Requires installation of untrusted packages" -> jockey-common jockey-gtk nvidia-common , and i have Intel HD4000 graphics?
<tabby_cat> are the changes expected in 12.10 published somewhere?
<recon_lap> gets tinfoil had out :)
<martinphone> thx again, i was googling already
<recon_lap> hat*
<recon_lap> also the update does not start, so I would guess all updates are blocked
<martinphone> i like tinfoil hats, they help to avoid cia tracking :D
<knome> martinphone, how is that ontopic?
<martinphone> i was trying to take a laugh with recon_lap
<Mathias> knome: he used up our quota of nonsense :\
<apm1> recon_lap, tin hat ? aliens , do i need to get my baseball bat ? :p
<knome> please take it to #xubuntu-offtopic.
<apm1> knome, sorry it was a one off :p
<knome> one off after noticing other people being offtopic
<apm1> kinda yes
<craigbass1976> This one's been bugging me for a while... I installed Epiphany for using when I want fresh google results (as opposed to the search bubble they've got folks in now) and I can't see any text in the address bar.  It's there but it's white I guess and I can't figure out how to change it.
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: try using a gtk theme that supports gtk3
<GridCube> ^^^^^
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, heh...  That was retarded on my part.  Thanks.
<craigbass1976> One more...  I've also got xubuntu running on an ibook G4.  Is there any way to get XFCE to remember where I had my brightness settings when I shut down?  Trying to get this thing to last through two school board meetings might work if I can keep it dim, but I forget to check sometimes.
<n2diy> I have a file that doesn't appear in filezilla, so I can't upload it? I can list it with ls, and see it in thunar, put not filezilla?
<GridCube> craigbass1976, how do you change the brightness?
<GridCube> and you might want to check the "remember session" check box when you shutdownk, that might help.
<craigbass1976> Alt+F1 a bunch.  One too many and it shuts the screen off. Alt+F2 makes it brighter
<GridCube> n2diy, it starts with .?
<n2diy> Hi gridcube, no, it's a regular gnumeric file.
<craigbass1976> GridCube, that wouldn't show up with a plain ole ls though would it?
<GridCube> craigbass1976, no, probably wont
<GridCube> n2diy, are you sure you are in the correct directories on filezilla?
<GridCube> and refreshed the list?
<n2diy> GridCube, ,yes, I found it. The files in the directory are listed alpahbetically, sort of. A-Z, and then another group A-Z, it was in the second group!?
<craigbass1976> n2diy, it's always something dumb...
<GridCube> n2diy, some are starting with capital letter and some oters with low caps
<GridCube> small caps? i dont know how to say that in english
<recon_lap> GridCube: lower case
<GridCube> craigbass1976, difference between upper case and lower case (thanks recon_lap ) its very important
<n2diy> GridCube, yes.
<GridCube> many, many mistakes can come from disregarding them
<n2diy> craigbass1976, yes, but something is weird, I think GridCube is on to it.
<GridCube> n2diy, no thats just it, upper case and lower case are different kind of characters and go separadetly, the file File is different form the file file and from the fIlE or FiLE, and so on
<craigbass1976> Maybe simple was the better word.
<n2diy> GridCube, so A-Z are listed, and then a-z?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> and before that numbers
<n2diy> GridCube, ok, makes sense now.
<n2diy> thanks
<GridCube> :) no problem
<n2diy> been using linux for 11 year and I just learned that!?
<GridCube> D:
<smartboyhw> ;D
<GridCube> thats the very first thing i ever learned, LS would not work, because its ls
<xubuntu434> xubuntu da bomb
<GridCube> :D awesome
<smartboyhw> ;D
<dav-> hi - I'm trying to work out of a usb stick with a casper-rw partition (xubuntu 12.04 32). I'm adding a user with an ecrypted home and it cannot login: Mount of device (uid: 0) not owned by requested user (uid: 1000) [I googled for this and the permissions in the ecrypt folder are correct so it's not the same problem others had with this error message]. Any thoughts?
<holstein> whats the goal? i would probably just do a normal install to the USB stick and encrypt the home
<dav-> holstein: the goal is to carry this stick with a full fledged OS + ecrypted home around the world instead of lugging around a laptop
<holstein> good luck with that.. i might just start with an actual install instead of a live stick
<dav-> holstein: any rationale? what's wrong with the live stick?
<holstein> dav-: i dont need a live stick, so i dont use it.. i need an install on a stick.. and i can do that.. i can put grub right on the stick
<recon_lap> dav-: have you tried booting to a install CD , then installing to the USB?
<holstein> i find it easier than hacking at the live usb trying to make it into an install.. then i get a proper file system... i can choose to not have swap
<holstein> i can run updates, or whatever else easily too
<dav-> ok I will try that
<dav-> can run updates on livestick with casper..
<holstein> dav-: i had issues.. i dont as a normal install
<holstein> dav-: if it works for you .. go for it.. if you are here because its not working for you, then try the install
<dav-> side question: what's the minimum size you would allocate for /
<dav-> ?
<dav-> 3G ?
<GridCube> should work
<GridCube> more is better
<dav-> more means less for /home..
<GridCube> /home is kind of irrelevant when you use cloudstorage
 * GridCube just saying
<holstein> if i had a 4g stick, i would just install to it.. no swap
<dav-> it's a 32Gb stick. I think I'll go with 4G for the home. I'll have to find a way to set-up tmpfs too..
<dav-> and yes, no swap.
<dav-> is there something I need to do at install time for Grub to go to the USB stick instead of the harddrive?
<holstein> dav-: i would want the laternat installer iso
<dav-> and GridCube, what service are you using for cloud stuff?
<holstein> alternat*
<GridCube> google drive and 4shared
<holstein> alternate**
<dav-> holstein: ah ok. lemme download that.
<GridCube> does the works
<dav-> GridCube: thought google drive didn't yet mount well on linux
<GridCube> nope, through browser
<dav-> GridCube: oh that's convenient :)
<dav-> GridCube: might as well get a chromebook
<GridCube> but then again using the google docs is very helpful, for work and for lots of things
<holstein> i get netbooks.. they are cheap used and have great batteries.. after the portable usb stick failed on a few machines, i gave up on depending on it
<recon_lap> dav-: and let us know how you get on :)
<dav-> recon_lap: downloading alternate now
 * GridCube netbook's batery lasts 20 minutes, tops
<holstein> :/ .. mine gets over 6 hours typically
<dav-> having to purchase a netbook doesn't qualify as a solution to the posed problem ;-)
<GridCube> :P
<dav-> will the alternate very clearly give me the option to install grub on the stick? I'm on someone else's laptop and can't afford to mess up their HDD
<holstein> the stick didnt work for me.. your at a hotel.. then have a particular per-machine network config... or you show up at your friends place "can i reboot your machine??".. sure, and the bios has some odd password
<holstein> the stick didnt work for me in a dependable way.. i cant "expect" the host to work.. my netbook always works. but thats just me
<holstein> dav-: theres a step toward the end... you can always *not* install it and do it later to be sure
<dav-> I have an android phone + tablet. I generally don't *need* a computer. The USB stick is just to "have one" once in a while..
<GridCube> you can have a qemu live session that you could run from any windows/most linux setups you could find
<holstein> yup.. that might work easier.. but you still need to install something on the host, and that failed for me a few times too
<Sysi> having portable linux is one thing, having encrypted home folder on it is different
<dav-> Sysi: huh? How so?
<Sysi> even if I keeped sensitive data on stick like that I'd consider using just some encrypted folder
<Sysi> do you even need separate partition for home?
<Sysi> I think you could encrypt it without that too
<dav-> Sysi: ecrypted home folder is pretty much just that...
<holstein> yeah.. something like truecrypt for the data? maybe.. keep the install simple
<dav-> Sysi: I'm not encrypting the partition, just using the standard 'secure home' feature..
<Sysi> yeah sorry, I confused myself a bit
<dav-> ok
<dav-> the stick is ready, i'm rebooting. tty guys later.
<dav-> victory!
<dav-> onlything is 4Gb for / is on the tight side
<recon_lap> good work, was it as simple as just installing from the CS to the usb?
<dav-> only have 1.4Gb available now
<recon_lap> CD*
<dav-> well I was going from stick to stick but yes
<dav-> the alternate installer did prompt me on where to install grub to
<recon_lap> good to know :) to many people just disappear and never let us know if they fixed their problem and how
<dav-> I would never ;)
<dav-> one thing I'm a bit worried of is the way grub stored partition names. When I plug my stick somewhere else, if grub runs it could mess up the local system..
<GridCube> no
<Sysi> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<GridCube> if you run "update-grub" you would mess things up
<Sysi> grub should use those
<dav-> GridCube: doesn't update-grub get run if the grub package gets updated?
<dav-> (or the kernel)
<GridCube> dont update grub, or kernels
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> should explain how to "fix" it though.. if something bad happens
<dav-> set root='(hd1,msdos1)' search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root cf6dbd26-df38-4105-b125-a4b1dcfa3b7e linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-31-generic root=UUID=cf6dbd26-df38-4105-b125-a4b1dcfa3b7e ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<dav-> the UUIDs look good
<dav-> but the '(hd1,msdos)' is worrysome
<dav-> no?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> thats bad
<GridCube> unless you boot from usb and it takes that as hd1
<GridCube> dunno how that works
<GridCube> uuid should be better
<dav-> but root=UUID might take precedence over 'set root' ?
<GridCube> dunno
<GridCube> dav-, :) why dont you ask at #grub?
<dav-> hmmmm I'm thinking. it's only grub-install that messes with the mbr
<dav-> and grub-install doesn't run every time!
<dav-> right?
<holstein> dav-: i wouldnt run "update grub" with a hard drive that is not going to be there *all* the time
<holstein> dav-: you can always refer to that linnk and "fix" it.. if something breaks
<holstein> dav-: i would probably just pin the kernel though, and likely wouldnt be upgrading a lot, since you might just spend most of the time that OS is in use running upgrades
<dav-> holstein: but a kernel upgrade shouldn't affect the mbr either? grub is dynamic enough that it just looks up the configs no?
<holstein> hardware fix.. boot on a machine that has no hard drives.. update kernels and grub
<holstein> dav-: a kernel update runs update-grub.. to update grub to see it
<dav-> holstein: yes but update-grub doesn't touch the mbr, just the config file which is on the filesystem and has a bunch of UUIDs in it
<dav-> holstein: so I think this works?
<holstein> dav-: it "touches" grub.. wher ever that is
<holstein> dav-: all it takes is an entry in grub that says something about the internal hard drive.. then, when that hard drive is not there.. grub will hang. in my experience
<dav-> holstein: what makes you think that? I don't even think there's a config file that saves which device it should be installing grub on
<holstein> dav-: try it.. you dont break anything permanently.. you can alway fix it
<dav-> I'm ok with grub hanging. I just don't want to touch my host's harddrive
<holstein> dav-: its not an issue of touching the hard drive.. its the hard drive that gets "added" to grub
<dav-> my first and foremost priority is to not touch my hosts's HDD
<holstein> dav-: when you go to another machine, that hard drive wont be there
<dav-> yes I can live with that
<dav-> even if that messes up my system, as long as it doesn't touch theirs.
<holstein> it would be like, when i have seen folks (and this has happened to me) having a usb hard drive plugged in during install
<holstein> grub "sees" that drive, and its added.. when its not present at boot, grub gets "upset"
<holstein> dav-: this might not be the case with the USB installs now.. its just something to be aware of
<dav-> yep. thanks.
<holstein> dav-: the internal hard drives will need to be mounted
<holstein> dav-: worst case, you are on a host, and the kernel panics during boot (which has happened to me) and you force power off, permanently damaging the hard drve
<holstein> drive*
<dav-> brb
<holstein> dav-: something else to consider having "in your bag".. http://www.plop.at/ for those legacy machines that dont boot USB.. might work on apple machines as well, i havent tried
<david> quite interesting: when I used tmpfs for /tmp, couldn't log in graphically.
<tsimpson> there's a reason we all moved away from tmpfs for /tmp
<dav-> fstab entry: none /tmp tmpfs nosuid,size=10%,mode=755 0 0
<dav-> tsimpson: I'm running on a usb stick. what else should I be using?
<tsimpson> generally nothing
<dav-> tsimpson: isn't that bad for the sd card?
<tsimpson> it's not great for it
<tsimpson> but, you can make that same argument for /var
<dav-> var wants to persist from 1 boot to the next..
<tsimpson> not /var/tmp
<dav-> anyway, why did we move away from tmpfs?
<tsimpson> or /var/run, etc
<tsimpson> there are some things that really don't like being on a tempfs, (look elsewhere for technical reasons)
<tsimpson> (... because I don't know them)
<dav-> huh oh
<dav-> [  404.050544] EXT2-fs (sdb1): error: ext2_check_page: bad entry in directory #11: : rec_len is smaller than minimal - offset=4096, inode=0, rec_len=0, name_len=0
<dav-> [  404.050553] EXT2-fs (sdb1): error: remounting filesystem read-only
<dav-> [  404.050557] EXT2-fs (sdb1): error: ext2_readdir: bad page in #11
<dav-> grrrrrrr
<rainfyre> Can someone shoot me a torrent download link for the current xubuntu? Thank you thank you
<genii-around> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<genii-around> Sorry, not torrent
<rainfyre> Thanks :)
<rainfyre> No worries, I got it
<blackgatonegro> how i update the software keys in Xubuntu? I am getting some "Unauthenticated software sources" errors
<recon_lap> blackgatonegro: it's not just me then
<holstein> blackgatonegro: link your sources? share the error output on sudo apt-get update
<blackgatonegro> Possible solutions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258562/
<blackgatonegro> recon_lap, I fixed the problem following this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258562/
<recon_lap> blackgatonegro: thx, I'll give it a try later
<Mathias> is there a place i can download the xubuntu desktop background?
<holstein> Mathias: you can always just grab it from a live CD
<Mathias> where is it on the live cd?
<Unit193> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork usr xfce4 backdrops
<Mathias> thanks! :D
<Mathias> i'm on slow network so googling isn't easy :P
<griff> Hello!
<griff> anyone there?
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<griff> Question! haha
<griff> I was hoping to find some assistance with the Linux OS, Xubuntu?
<SkippersBoss> griff, u need to be more specific
<SkippersBoss> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SkippersBoss> There are plenty people about but some will only react if they feel that they can assist you with a specific problem
#xubuntu 2012-10-04
<jk_> Anybody know how to turn off tool tips for the "home" and launcher icons on the XFCE desktop in version 4.10? Haven't found anything on a Google search.
<ochosi> jk_: could be that disabling thumbnails also disables the tooltips, but other than that i have no clue
<jk_> ochosi, unfortunately I already have them disabled, and the tips still show up. In 4.10 they also include oversized icons and that's really ugly.
<Marzata> how do you add more Xfce style themes? By default in Xfce aren't they more?
<Unit193> xfwm4-themes or shiki-colors-xfwm-theme for xfwm, quite a few xfce themes aren't GTK3 compatible.
<tabby_cat> Unit193: thank you :)
<Unit193> Sure, I take it you wondered too.
<Marzata> Unit193: thank you!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<gry> you can also write your own themes Marzata, they're bit similar to CSS (/usr/share/themes/ has a ton of examples)
<Marzata> gry: will look into that too, thanks!
<gry> put them into ~/.themes/themename/ and modify, they'll appear in settings-appearance-style under the name you chose, just making sure it is not same as an existing name could work out of the box
<gry> no problem
<k_sze> What happens if I apt-get upgrade a box through SSH and lose connection?
<koegs> k_sze: not good, use screen
<k_sze> oh nvm, it seems to get reconnected automatically, weird
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Sysi> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (precise), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<k_sze> So how do I usually use it? ssh into the box, start screen, ctrl-a, c, start apt-get upgrade, and if I get disconnected, ssh into the box again, screen, ctrl-a, " to find the vt?
<Sysi> ssh into box, run screen, press enter, then whatever, quit with exit or detach with C-a-d and reattach with screen -Dr
<k_sze> Sysi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen says that "when a Screen session is *detached*, the processes that were running inside it aren't stopped." But what happens if my SSH connection gets dropped before I have a chance to detach Screen?
<Sysi> there's automatic detach
<gry> yes, screen will detach automatically
<Marzata> how do you change to autologin user in xubu?
<koegs> Marzata: read the F.A.Q. :)
<koegs> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<Marzata> huh, thanks!
<olivier__> hi @ll
<kore_> Hallo, I am running 12.04, I have a problem geting my nvidia card runing. I have tried running nvidia-config and done a reboot but cant get it to work. Can somone please healp me? Thanks! :)
<baizon> kore_: what error msg do you get?
<baizon> how can you tell its activated?
<kore_> i dont, I just dont get my any higher resolution then 640x480.
<kore_> but i have installed the driver thrue the additional drivers program..
<baizon> kore_: try using the binary nvdia driver from the homepage
<koegs> additional driver should be ok, but which nvidia-card do you have?
<kore_> but its strange I got it working a coupel of days ago, after i used the laptop with a additional screen it stoped working.
<GridCube> kore_, whats the output of xrandr
<GridCube> and the output of lspci | grep "VGA"?
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kore_> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480 default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm    640x480        73.0*
<GridCube> okay and the output of lspci | grep "VGA"?
<recon_lap> seem to have found a repeatable bug in gimp that locks up my computer :(
<GridCube> ubuntu-bug gimp  << recon_lap
<kore_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<GridCube> kore_, just that one?
<mona_> hello. How do i disable the panel from starting?
<kore_> yes
<mona_> i would like to use awn instead
<GridCube> mona_, just eliminate them
<mona_> GridCube, but i cant remove the last one..
<GridCube> kill xfce4-panel
<recon_lap> well, I'll try to see if i can repeat it again, but it's more that a gimp bug if it locks up the computer/desktop
<GridCube> but it will probably restart itself
<mona_> GridCube, right. And I would like to disable its startup
<GridCube> kore_, launch gksu jockey-gtk
<baizon> mona_: go session and startup and remove the entry?
<GridCube> kore_, see what drivers are you using, you can pass a screenshot if you feel like ti
<baizon> mona_:
<baizon> Navigate to Settings Manager > Session and Startup > Session, kill the xfce4-panel process and save the session state.
<mona_> baizon, yep, nice, thank you :)
<baizon> np
<kore_> GridCube: I am using nvidia 173, thats the only one..
<GridCube> its activated?
<kore_> GridCube: yes
<GridCube> ok, weird
<GridCube> kore_, you know how to move around ttys?
<kore_> GridCube: not really.. :/ whats ttys, you mean to go to bash behinde xserver? with ctrl+ fx F4
<GridCube> yes, ctrl-alt-f[1-6]
<kore_> GridCube: yes i do :)
<GridCube> ok, you can try this then:
<GridCube> go to a tty log in and do; sudo service lightdm stop    then launch sudo Xorg -configure    follow the steps and then do sudo reboot
<GridCube> you should reboot to a configured by you xorg.conf file
<kore_> thanks man! :)
<GridCube> (you could avoid the reboot part and do sudo service lightdm start, but i've found it easier just to reboot)
<GridCube> if for some reason you cant log in after that
<GridCube> you can remove the xorg.conf file from /etc/X11/ by doing mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.back
<kore_> thanks!
<Kore_> GridCube: sorry man, didnt work. got an error: number of created screens does not match number of detected devices"
<GridCube> what?
<GridCube> what command did you used?
<Kore_> GridCube: sudo Xorg -configure
<recon_lap> ok, locked up again, where would i go with this bug?
<GridCube> Kore_, did you stoped lightdm before?
<Kore_> GridCube: yes
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> try --configure
<GridCube> with two -
<Kore_> okay..
<Kore__> GridCube: got: fatal server error: unrecognised option: --configure
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> thats so weird
<GridCube> so -configure was right
<Kore__> yes
<GridCube> Kore_, the previous error says that you have more than one gui
<GridCube> if lightdm is stoped then it should not tell you that :/
<Kore__> gui? screen?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> graphical user interface = gui
<Kore__> ok
<GridCube> Kore__, what happens if you go to F7
<GridCube> (ctrl-alt-f7)
<Kore__> noting, i get back to this gui..
<GridCube> okay so you didnt stoped it!
<GridCube> you need to kill this gui session in order for Xorg -configure to work
<GridCube> that what stoping lightdm should do
<Kore__> i did, but i am in it again now.. thats how i can talk to you..
<GridCube> mmmhm
<Kore__> I am going inn and out of x itch time :)
<GridCube> Kore__, not really, you are just switching
<GridCube> you probably need to log out here
<GridCube> now that lightdm is stoped you should NOT be prompted for user/password
<GridCube> and X's should remain closed
<GridCube> Kore__, you know how to use irssi? or weechat?
<GridCube> irssi and weechat are text based irc clients you can install and run from a tty, you launch then write /server irc.ubuntu.com and then /join #xubuntu and you will be back here even if you dont have a gui
<recon_lap> what command would give a dump of the hardware on my system for a bug report?
<bazhang> sudo lshw   ?
<GridCube> sudo lshw
<GridCube> recon_lap, ubuntu-bug already takes care of that
<kore_> GridCube: I got it working. I mv xconfig file in to xconfig.bak and i ran nvidia-xorg and now evertthing works again.. tahnks man ;)
<recon_lap> yep, just found that, bit annoying that it wiped the description I had already written
<mona_> hi. I have two issues: my is sometimes dissappearing for a brief moment. This happens especially when the cursor icon is changing to hand or resize or other.. What could be the cause?
<GridCube> my? what?
<TheSheep> it just disappeared again XD
<mona_> lol sry
<mona_> cursor1
<mona_> !
<mona_> cursor
<GridCube> oh
<TheSheep> mona_: cursor mouse cursor theme perhaps?
<Sysi> mona_: virtual machine?
<mona_> Sysi, nope, native
<mona_> TheSheep, how do you mean?
<TheSheep> mona_: in the mouse settings, third tab, you can select how you want your mouse to look like
<mona_> TheSheep, the theme is default
<mona_> the theme is okay. But the cursor sometimes disappears until i move the mouse again
<TheSheep> I think I had it, but I can't remember what was the cause
<TheSheep> oh, it was on macosx, ignore me
<mona_> other issue:
<mona_> chromium-browser is mad and cannot be moved
<TheSheep> mad?
<mona_> when i go to options, and select "use system borders" its okay, when i deselect it back, its okay again
<mona_> but on chromium restart
<mona_> it cannot be move again
<mona_> i cannot move it
<TheSheep> press alt and drag the window
<mona_> TheSheep, yes, but well its not the solution really :)
<TheSheep> a different window manager theme might help
<TheSheep> otherwise, it's probably a bug in xfwm4 or in chromium (or both), and you can report it to have it fixed in the new release
<recon_lap> how to you get a new grub.cfg file created after you update /etc/default/grub?
<koegs> "sudo update-grub"
<recon_lap> wish me luck, if I'm not back it went badly :)
<recon_lap> yaa, fixed the backlight control :)
<xubuntu777> ok, my desktop has changed into a pink screen, but the window manager is running. i dont have any icons or background. can someone help?
<fredom> l
<GridCube> fredom, remove nautilus and restart your session
<fredom> ok
<fredom> thank you, i'll be back if it continues
<fredom> should i also remove libnautilus-extension?
<GridCube> dunno
<fredom> well i've still got the pink screen
<GridCube> then do autoremove
<GridCube> sudo apt-get autoremove
<fredom> one sec i'ma restart whole machine
<mona_> Now working towards setting brightness here on acer one. I have added acpi vendor stuff to grub, updated grub, but  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: no such file or directory
<mona_> what is this madness?
<fredom> ok, still a pink screen. also i am having to start my windowmanager and panels from autostart menu. not sure if that has anything to do with it
<fredom> and a popup says my panel is running in kiosk mode
<GridCube> D:
<fredom> yea..
<GridCube> fredom, do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> it should install you all the default xubuntu packages
<GridCube> again
<GridCube> then when you log in check that you are using a "xubuntu session"
<recon_lap> lol, had the answer to mona_ question, shame they left
<GridCube> they?
<fredom> multipule personality?
<recon_lap> sound better than it :)
<fredom> strange, why did xubuntnu desktop get removed..?
<fredom> oh well time to restart
<mrfre> omg
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> what?
<fredom> now i have to startup xfdesktop too from the startup menu
<fredom> just solved the problem though
<GridCube> D:
<fredom> wel patched it
<GridCube> what?
<GridCube> what did you did to your system fredom ?
<fredom> hmnn,
<GridCube> do you have lightdm running?
<fredom> yes
<GridCube> :/ do you have xfwm4 runing?
<GridCube> xfwm4 --replace probably?
<fredom> yes i set that to startup automatically.
<fredom> ??
<GridCube> to make it the deafult
<fredom> mk
<GridCube> i dont know, check if loging in with a new test user fix the issues?
<fredom> bite me, i do have the panel running
<fredom> oh well
<fredom> any other essential programs i should check?
<fredom> power manager is good. oh how do i set the fan on ac power
<fredom> nvr mind
<fredom> on the cpu frequency governor applet, when i set a governer from the dropdown box then close the box. it goes back to ondemand
<holstein> fredom: it might not ever get changed.. you might not have support for it..
<fredom> wait, just saw
<fredom> power manager prefer power saving over performance on battery
<fredom> omg i cant change the opwer manager settings
<fredom> power*
<holstein> fredom: i dont seem to have any issues... what have you changed so far from the default setup?
<fredom> alot....................
<fredom> i havent had problems till recently
<mona_> can i somehow enable this command gksudo "setpci -s '00:02.0' F4.B=99"  to be run without the need for sudo?
<holstein> fredom: sometimes i make a new user and either look at the config there, or try looking in the live CD
<fredom> mk
<recon_lap> mona_: you trying to get you brightness control working?
<fredom> what program operates the cpu frequency scaling?
<fredom> brb
<mona_> recon_lap, yes
<mona_> the gksudo "setpci -s '00:02.0' F4.B=99"
<mona_> works
<mona_> so i attached it to keyboard shortcuts
<mona_> but its not very elegant, because everytime i invoke it, it asks for passwd
<recon_lap> mona_: this might be a help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight , depends on what you problem is? is it the brightness applet not working or just the shortcut keys?
<mona_> recon_lap, bothj
<TheSheep> mona_: xbright doesn't work?
<recon_lap> mona_: you should work through that guide, depending on you video driver you can get the proper fix
<TheSheep> (or was it xbrightness?)
<recon_lap> mona_: fn + right arrow/left arrow are the default keys for changing brightness
<Marzata> in Action Buttons applet it says Lock, but there is no lock?
<Mathias> recon_lap: is it?
<Mathias> isn't it usually fn+left/right ?
<recon_lap> Mathias: ?? searches keyboard for key with "left" or "right" on it :P
<Mathias> recon_lap: i think you know what i mean :P
<recon_lap> Mathias: can't really answer, I'v got two keyboards, one got a Fn key , the other does not, works fine with the Fn key
<baizon> any ideas, i set grub to nomodeset, now i can only choose between 2 resolutions?
<Sysi> KMS doesn't work with nomodeset and your xorg is missing it or config
<baizon> ok
<baizon> so i cant enable this option?
<Sysi> you need to add modelines to xorg.conf if you can't use nomodeset
<Sysi> *if you have to use
<Monte_Cristo> hi. how can i uninstall the grub of xubuntu? which command could I use?
<baizon> Sysi: thanks
<baizon> Monte_Cristo: you cant uninstall grub, or your system wont boot
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: you need to be a bit clearer about what your trying to do.
<Monte_Cristo> i installed ubuntu on my notebook, and now in the netbook i have windows 7 and xubuntu in dual boot. windows 7 will not boot up. I want xubuntu uninstall, and reinstall windows 7. I created a live usb with the package of windows 7, but when I start the netbook from usb windows live, I get a screen that says xubuntu Default. And I can not reinstall windows.
<koegs> then you did not boot from the usb
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: you should check the BIOS to see what the boot order is
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: And personally I've never hear of windows booting from a usb? but I'm out of touch with windows
<Monte_Cristo> recon_lap of course
<koegs> win7 can be installed from usb, win8 even can be installed on a usb
<Monte_Cristo> win7 can be installed from usb, i downloaded the iso from the official web site, and i have the installation key
<Monte_Cristo> I'm sorry, but in my netbook, xubuntu is very slow, unlike windows 7. so I decided not to give up linux and install ubuntu on the notebook. but I want the netbook windows seven!
<recon_lap> yep, software companies coping the open source movement and charging people for their innovative updates :)
<recon_lap> copying*
<Monte_Cristo> I do not care about this
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: no worries , linux is not for everyone, and seems it's not for you laptop anyway :)
<koegs> Monte_Cristo: this is not a xubuntu problem, make sure you have the installer right on the usb and check your boot settings
<koegs> windows will overwrite grub during installation
<Monte_Cristo> koegs, I know this
<Monte_Cristo> koegs, when i change the order in bios, and start the machine, a screen 'xubuntu' appears, with the word default and a countdown timer that wakes up to infinity. later, if I remove the usb, 'xubuntu' starts normally. In the notebook, where I installed ubuntu, I tried to create more time live usb win7, I tried to re-download the package. I think it's a problem with grub. I am convinced that, if I remove the grub, the machine would
<Monte_Cristo>  be able to access the live usb.
<koegs> Monte_Cristo: no it is not, check your netbook and see if you can get a bios boot menu or something
<koegs> this happens before grub
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: well if you're convinced, format the drive and grub is gone. It's not booting from USB for some reason, because if it was you would not be seeing grub.
<koegs> i think the netbook is not able to boot from the usb for some reason and that is why it is loading grub from the harddrive
<Monte_Cristo> but because if I give priority in bios to the usb, and boot the machine from the live win7, it seems a strange screen xubuntu?
<Monte_Cristo> *why,not because
<Monte_Cristo> ok
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: are you sure you dont have grub on the USB instead of windows?
<koegs> Monte_Cristo: see if you can get some bios boot menu where you can clearly select the usb stick to boot
<koegs> if this fails, your configuration on the stick is wrong :)
<Monte_Cristo> recon_lap, i'm sure, i formatted more time the usb and installed twice the
<Monte_Cristo> iso win7
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: and have you booted this laptop from USB before?
<Monte_Cristo> koegs, i've already done, i selected the usb, In recent weeks I've done that many times
<Monte_Cristo> recon lap, yes, more times..
<koegs> Monte_Cristo: i am sorry to say that but then there is something wrong with your usb or the way you put win7 on the usb, this is not a problem of xubuntu or grub :(
<Monte_Cristo> ok
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: well, have you checked the partitions, because you may have more than one
<Monte_Cristo> my four partitions are distributed as follows: 1) windows (does not work anymore, for some reason) 2) Windows recovery (even this does not work anymore) 3) always dedicated to windows, I do not know what (does not work anymore even) 4) partition for xubuntu, having therein two logical partitions: one for xubuntu, the other for swap. These last two only unique to operate
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: I meant on the USB :)
<Monte_Cristo> i formatted the usb
<Monte_Cristo> before
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: you formatted a partition, if there are more than one partition which did you format?
<Monte_Cristo> no
<Monte_Cristo> I selected the usb from the side menu of ubuntu and I set up the formatting. I did not create partitions in usb, and in fact the machine does not ask me which partition to format. it formats everything.
<Monte_Cristo> there is a way to uninstall xubuntu, or a command to uninstall the grub? if I act in this way, as soon as I will start the machine by usb win7, would not appear the screen xubuntu, and perhaps, would start win7
<GridCube> format it
<TheSheep> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<TheSheep> it also tells how to remove grub
<Monte_Cristo> I hope
<koegs> Monte_Cristo: how do you put win7 on the usb-stick?
<koegs> still, this is not a matter of grub...
<GridCube> koegs, theres an usb-installer from microsoft
<koegs> GridCube: i know, but i want to know what Monte_Cristo does ;-)
<Monte_Cristo> koegs, ohh!! with Unebootin of ubuntu. perhaps that is the problem?
<recon_lap> lol
<Monte_Cristo> when the machine show me the world Default with the count down, show also the word Unebootin
<Monte_Cristo> but I can not figure out where i mistake
<koegs> there are serveral reports that win7.iso + unetbootin does not always work
<koegs> do you have another windows-pc?
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: burn the ISO to the usb again, but burn it as just a ISO from a DVD writing app
<koegs> wtf recon_lap?
<koegs> "burn to usb" with a dvd burner app??? :D
<Monte_Cristo> koegs, no
<Monte_Cristo> recon_lap i don't understand what you wrote, sorry
<recon_lap> Monte_Cristo: ok, looked it up, not going to work :(
<recon_lap> http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/install-windows-7-from-usb-drive-requires-2-simple-steps/
<GridCube> he "CAN" make a booteable is using unetbootin
<GridCube> i've done it
<GridCube> it works
<recon_lap> still, I'd be checking the ISO for errors and using windows tool at this stage
<bazhang> and joining ##windows
<lib> anyone know of a way to use expose in xubuntu xfce?
<ochosi> lib: you mean as in osx's expose effect of showing all open windows?
<lib> yeah
<ochosi> there was/is skippy-xd
<ochosi> it's kinda stable, wouldn't 100% recommend it though
<ochosi> i guess the best shot you have at this is by using compiz
<lib> yeah i saw it but the website seems to be down http://thegraveyard.org/skippy.html
<ochosi> no, there's one at code.google.com
<lib> i wasnt sure if it was still maintained
<ochosi> someone applied a few patches
<ochosi> but i don't think it's actually that well-maintained
<lib> hmm thanks for the info. ill give it a try
<ochosi> yeah, but don't complain about it ;)
<ochosi> (there should even be ready-to-install debian/ubuntu packages of skippy-xd there...)
<lib> thnaks
<ochosi> np
<lib> ochosi: i clicked the .deb file and There isn’t a software package called “file:” in your current software sources.
<ochosi> lib: you can use "sudo dpkg -i $path-to-your-deb-file" if you want
<ochosi> but dpkg -i doesn't take care of dependencies
<ochosi> you have to manually install those via synaptic or something like that
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install -f for that.
<lib> thanks again linux jedi master
 * ochosi wasn't aware of Unit193's nickname
<Unit193> J,,,?
<GridCube> i dont understand why im not getting the html5 videos on youtube :/ i've applied on youtube.com/html5 but i still see all the videos, even the most new ones as flash
<drc> iirc, you have to allow youtube cookies for the html5 settings to take/last.
<drc> I always forget that :(
<Unit193> May want to check back there, and at html5test.com
<GridCube> 363 and 9 bonus points
<GridCube> is that good?
<drc> beats me...no, really, I got 346+9
<Unit193> 373+9
<Unit193> GridCube: Look at the video section.
<Unit193> youtube.com/html5 has it too.
<GridCube> yes i have that all, if log in using my brother's google user i get to see the html5 videos
<GridCube> :/ but not from my user
<GridCube> can it be tnat NON of all the videos i see are rendered to webm?
<v1adimir> GridCube: there are /very/ little html5 ones, you sure you're viewing the same one?..
<GridCube> but wasnt it that all the new uploads where on webm?
<v1adimir> i mean the same link as the one that works on your bro's
<GridCube> oh okay
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> thats weird
<v1adimir> heh
<v1adimir> GridCube: 0k, how about trying it with another browser; have you got another one installed?
<Unit193> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kitties&aq=f&webm=1  Try that.
<GridCube> sure, but i've figured it, its just that none of my subscriptions upload webm
<strtok> so after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 final beta, my mac pro is bricked :)
<strtok> oops, nevermind, my bad
<Unit193> How so? Or not.
<strtok> was issues with reffit
<strtok> phew!
#xubuntu 2012-10-05
<gry> reffit?
<Unit193> refit - graphical boot menu for ia32 and x64 EFI systems
<smove> hi folks, is the notification area in xubuntu the original one from xfce or did you patched/modified it? i was wondering about the audio-control-item cause i cant find such a plugin/item for xfce anywhere
<strtok> having really weird wifi behavior on 12.04 and 12.10. My wifi cuts on/off, and sometimes it doesn't cut off but my connections hang and ifconfig hangs
<xubuntu671> hi
<xubuntu671> hi
<Marzatha> how do you arrange the icons on the desktop?
<TheSheep> drag and drop them
<koegs> smove: a bit late, but i think you have to install "xfce4-mixer" in order to get the volume-applet
<Unit193> Make sure to have xfce4-volumed, though I don't remember the question.
<TheSheep> Unit193: volumed is for disks
<Unit193> "This is a volume keys control daemon for Xfce Desktop environment. It controls the volume using multimedia keys, for the card configured in xfce4-mixer. It also provides volume change notifications."
<TheSheep> my bad
<TheSheep> sorry
<Unit193> Had an issue as that was removed somehow, no problem.
<j48> Hi all. I need help getting rid of duplicated disk icons on desktop and in Thunar (12.10). Probably two competeing proceses are at work but I don't know which. Any ideas?
<baizon> j48: its a bug... http://xubuntu.org/news/quantalbeta2/
<baizon> "Duplicated partitions might be shown at Thunar sidebar and desktop"
<baizon> j48: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1039375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039375 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Duplicate partitions shown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<j48> thanx. I'll try downgrading gvfs if it helps.
<baizon> np
<recon_lap> anyone able to tell me what the  latest v3.6 kernel[0] (Not a kernel in the daily directory) is?
<recon_lap> never mind think i found it
<baizon> recon_lap: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6-quantal/
<xubuntu512> hi
<xubuntu512> when xubuntu 12.10 ?
<recon_lap> not sure, around the 21st i think
<baizon> 18. October 2012
<xubuntu512> in this, include xfce 4.10 ?
<badhorse> it's possible to install xfce 4.10 in xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu512> yes
<xubuntu512> wait
<badhorse> it's not a question
<badhorse> i have 4.10 in 12.04
<baizon> xubuntu512: yes
<badhorse> i tell you
<baizon> to both questions
<xubuntu512> mmm ok
<badhorse> if you want 4.10
<badhorse> simply install it
<xubuntu512> excelent
<xubuntu512> I'm trying
<badhorse> you need a PPA
<xubuntu512> i'm trying
<xubuntu512> ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10
<xubuntu512> this is correct?
<badhorse> yes
<xubuntu512> ok, now I'm updating
<Myrtti> 25th of October AFAIK.
<ncmccx> hello I hope some one can help I am new to linux i set up samba and the smb.conf and I can see the files but it says I do not have permission to copy files over
<baizon> ncmccx: you have to set the permissions
<ncmccx> i set permission in smb.conf guet =yes
<ncmccx> guest=yes
<baizon> ncmccx: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/03/configure-samba-sharing-between-ubuntu.html
<ncmccx> guest ok = yes
<ncmccx> i am using terminal
<ncmccx> can you tell me how to set permissions so everyone can access file
<recon_lap> ncmccx: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/04/unix-file-and-directory-permissions/
<recon_lap> ncmccx: worth a read, other wise you'll not have a clue whats what
<ncmccx> ok ty
<holstein> you need to restart samba? for permissions settings to take effect?
<ncmccx> i just added    admin users = <user name> and it works now
<ncmccx> using a different article i found
<ncmccx> ty all
<ncmccx> and i trestarted smb
<ncmccx> restarted
<recon_lap> yiks :)
<ncmccx> ty
<baizon> np
<kucuq> Ok, i think i got ignored in #ubuntu, so i ask here again. If i connect a bluetooth headset the bluetoothe connection itself seems to work, but it does not show up in the pulseaudio list
<kucuq> puseaudio-module-bluetooth is installed
<baizon> kucuq: check log
<baizon> for errors or something
<holstein> kucuq: typially they just "show up"... usually you can assume you are being ignored, but its likely either all the volunteers were busy, or didnt know the answer
<holstein> kucuq: you are looking in pavucontrol?
<kucuq> yes, i know, i'm not angry or anything.
<kucuq> Yes, I'm looking in pavucontrol. Where are the pa logs? dmesg|grep pulse is empty
<kucuq> And btw: How do i add remote pa servers to the list?
<bazhang> ppa?
<holstein> kucuq: ive only used JACK or jack trip for that... maybe you can ask in #opensourcemusicians.. i had read about it
<Sysi> kucuq: run pulseaudio -k
<kucuq> ah, i hear noise in my headset
<Sysi> I think remote pa instances should announces themselves with avahi and be visible on pavucontrol/paprefs/pasomething
<kucuq> ok, atm i assume the server does not work since i tried envvars and i didn't work aswell
<kucuq> but the headset now works
<kucuq> thanks
<recon_lap> kucuq: not sure if this apply, but I found on me lap top that if i had earphone pluggin at boot the speakers where turned off.
<kucuq> No, that did work. Only the bluetooth device didn't not show up
<Sysi> it's pulseaudio thing, "bug"
<kucuq> ah, ok
<xubuntu746> grrr...
<xubuntu746> my install frooze up while dettecting hard disks,what do i do to remedy this anoyence?
<recon_lap> lol
<xubuntu746> im using unetbooting
<recon_lap> xubuntu746: odd that it would lock up while detecting you hdd, did you manage to boot to a live session?
<xubuntu746> No im at the last screen of the informative stuff during install,i got to this irc by clicking "join our irc chanelle,blah blah blah" the part at the bottom says "dettecting file systems... last line is ubiquity:2792 cr critical unable to create 'root/.cache/dconf'
<xubuntu746> dconf will not work
<recon_lap> xubuntu746:  had a look around, seems that is not a hdd issue , but a gdm / login issue
<recon_lap> xubuntu746: is this a recently created USB stick from a recent ISO?
<xubuntu746> recon_lap: no i insalled unetbootin today rebooted loaded up into the unet boot menu and choose "install xubuntu"
<recon_lap> xubuntu746: have you another computer you can use IRC on?
<xubuntu746> nope. but im going to reboot and try something different. brb
<recon_lap> xubuntu746:  try see if you can boot from the use without install
<recon_lap> xubuntu746:  USB*
<recon_lap> xubuntu746: also, a lot of issues seem to be caused by bad video card detection, which can be stopped by adding nomodeset to your boot cmd in grub  , http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation , good luck
<noob9> Can the xfwm4 be uninstalled, when using Compiz?
<xubuntu780> Hello I am abjjin and i would like to get some help this is my first time using the sudo in command prompt
<torax> hey abbjin what would you like to know
<xubuntu780> i needto install a .bundle as root and with my past experince with linux i knowthe newer versons usesudo
<oldoc> hello
<xubuntu780> hello
<oldoc> i have a question for the comunity
<oldoc> i forgot my user pasword, and i need to use xubuntu
<Unit193> !pwreset | oldoc
<ubottu> oldoc: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<oldoc> tranks, i will try it later
<recon_lap> people got no patience anymore !!
<ATI2D> Hi
<ATI2D> Has anyone got Xubuntu working on a Retina Macbook Pro?
#xubuntu 2012-10-06
<kb9ylw> Is there an easy way to configure Xubuntu to "print" to a PostScript file, for later printing elsewhere?
<recon_lap> kb9ylw: should be, think print to pdf is built in
 * kb9ylw tries it
<recon_lap> kb9ylw: just print to file
<kb9ylw> That'll work. Thanks!
<kb9ylw> I honestly didn't expect that to work out of the box.
<recon_lap> lot in the linux box these day,
<xubuntu395> Aight, anyone have a minute?  I'm having some problems with my internet connection on my xubuntu machine.
<recon_lap> xubuntu395: sure, what the problem
<xubuntu395> Aight, I'm not getting any connection to the cable modem.  The card  is an nVidia 10/100/1000 network card.  Dual booting with windows 7, which is establishing a connection.
<xubuntu395> I have a feeling its a driver issue but nVidia drivers are available with Xubuntu distros, right?
<kb9ylw> xubuntu395: Do you have just the one computer plugged into your modem?
<xubuntu395> Two
<kb9ylw> xubuntu395: via a router?
<xubuntu395> No, in the modem
<kb9ylw> brb
<kb9ylw> How are they connected to the modem?
<xubuntu395> Ethernet cable.
<xubuntu395> Cat5
<kb9ylw> xubuntu395: Does the modem have two LAN ports on it then?
<xubuntu395> If this helps:  It cropped up during the last batch of updates.  I've rolled as far back as 11.10, but no luck
<xubuntu395> 4
<kb9ylw> Ah, so it's a modem with a built-in router then.
<xubuntu395_> sorry, got disconnected
<kb9ylw> Ah, so it's a modem with a built-in router then.
<recon_lap> xubuntu395: can you paste the output of nm-tool
<xubuntu395_> State: disconnect
<recon_lap> xubuntu395 : into a pastbin that is
<xubuntu395_> Uh one sec.  Lemme check
<xubuntu395_> http://pastebin.com/UAVECtFm
<recon_lap> hmm, not much there, can you paste lshw -C network
<xubuntu395_> sure one min
<xubuntu395_> http://pastebin.com/q5KeMDuf
<xubuntu395_> Sorry bout the wait
<recon_lap> xubuntu395_: no worries, just a couple of questions about the card, is it new, did it work before, are you trying to get a wired connection or wireless connection?
<xubuntu395_> it's about as old as the mother board (about 5 years now methinks), it worked before the last set of updates for 12.04, and trying to get a wired connection
<xubuntu395_> I'm running 11.10 now since I first tried rolling back
<exhugo> hi there
<exhugo> It is not possible drag and drop items in xubuntu's 12.10 beta2 main menu editor
<exhugo> is it a bug?
<recon_lap> xubuntu395_: what version of ubuntu did you upgrade from?
<exhugo> installed fresh ISO
<exhugo> Is there any alternative main menu editor with GUI?
<xubuntu395_> I had 12.04, tried using the old disk (which was scratched), tried burning new 12.04 disks which kept crashing (3 of them in a row), and went back to 11.10 disk
<recon_lap> xubuntu395_: ok, so you got 11.10 now, you had a bad 12.04 install, and you started from11.10 originally with working wired connection?
<xubuntu395_> yes.
<recon_lap> xubuntu395_: bit stumped, seems like every thing OS wise is ok as far as i can see. you got a driver. need to find some more information
<xubuntu395_> aight
<recon_lap> exhugo: have you tried asking in #xubuntu+1
<holastickboy> xubuntu395: have u tried installing xubuntu 12.04 via the usb method?
<xubuntu395_> Not yet.
<recon_lap> xubuntu395_: can you run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart from the command line and give the output
<xubuntu395_> Sure.  Gimme a bit
<xubuntu395_> http://pastebin.com/BGDZjKeF
<recon_lap> not much help, how about ifconfig -a
<exhugo> recon_lap: not yet. Thank for letting me know about #xubuntu+1
<xubuntu395_> http://pastebin.com/mupAH1mj
<recon_lap> xubuntu395_: try sudo dhclient eth0
<xubuntu395_> recon_lap: getting nothing after about 10 seconds after typing in password
<xubuntu395_> It does nothing.  Just returns to the terminal
<recon_lap> xubuntu395_: I'm out of ideas, cabling? I assume you connected to a router , is it ok?
<xubuntu395_> It's connected; I've got lights on both the router and the machine
<zyltoid> is network manager running?
<xubuntu395_> lemme open top
<recon_lap> xubuntu395_: thats strange
<zyltoid> service network-manager status
<xubuntu395_> it's running, pid 1010
<zyltoid> is enable networking checked when you click on the icon on the panel?
<xubuntu395_> zyltoid: yes
<zyltoid> is the networking service running?
<zyltoid> /etc/init.d/networking status
<zyltoid> on arch I had issues if they both were on
<zyltoid> it's off for me by default on xubuntu
<xubuntu395_> Holy crap!  I get signal!  Main screen turn on!
<xubuntu395_> wow
<zyltoid> what was it/
<xubuntu395_> I've got connection now.  Getting a couple different sites.
<zyltoid> cool
<zyltoid> wait so only some work?
<xubuntu395_> No, they all work
<xubuntu395_> I'm just going through a list iteratively to tripple check.
<zyltoid> nice
<zyltoid> ping google.com, if that works than it's all good
<zyltoid> *then
<xubuntu395_> Yup
<zyltoid> beer time!
<zyltoid> celebration
<xubuntu395_> Food time.  Put off dinner for four hours to fix this.
<zyltoid> (o_o)-c|_|
<xubuntu395_> zyltoid, recon_lap:  Thanks for your help.
<zyltoid> np, if i did help at all
<recon_lap> good that it's fixed, not sure what the fix was though
<holastickboy> glad that it all worked out
<zyltoid> quantum physics. just looking at the status altered its state
<zyltoid> muhahaha
<xubuntu395_> think it was network status issue.  Started working when I was wonking with /etc/init.d/networking
<recon_lap> xubuntu395_: but will it stay fixed
<zyltoid> networking should be off (stopped) if you're using network-manager
<zyltoid> i'd update your kernel just in case there's a better driver
<xubuntu395_> It's what I'm doing right now.
<zyltoid> i got a speed boost from the 12.04 drivers for my wifi card going to 12.10
<zyltoid> it was capped at like 300 :|
<xubuntu395_> Hm.  Odd.
<xubuntu395_> Ah well, I'll let you guys know if I have any other issues (after exhausting what I can find on the forums, etc).
<zyltoid> the card is fairly new so support was getting better these past releases
<zyltoid> gl
<xubuntu395_> Ah, makes sense
<xubuntu395_> Anyway, got to eat.  Thanks again.
<zyltoid> cya
<holastickboy> has anyone managed to get an android device that has at least android 4.0 installed to mount?
<holastickboy> seems to be a pretty common issue, but don't seem to have a fix for it
<holastickboy> tried my sony xperia arc s and google nexus 7, same issue
<markyb86> hello, does the latest xubuntu still run metacity?
<zyltoid> nope, xwfm
<markyb86> ok thank you
<zyltoid> np
<xxert44> folks!!
<well_laid_lawn> forks!!
<Sysi> Hello there good sir.
<KawaKurt> hello
<KawaKurt> is there anyone who can help me with a small problem with rhytnbox?
<KawaKurt> rhythmbox, sorry
<Marzatha> if Xubuntu team is lacking manpower why don't concentrate only on LTS releases?
<Sysi> they do, but that doesn't give any more time for building them
<Sysi> KawaKurt: just ask, somebody hopefully knows, if no you can try #ubuntu
<KawaKurt> i have installed rhytmbox and all recommend packages
<KawaKurt> it still runs (radio), but when a song changed, the trans mitting stops, a few seconds from last song wil be repeated and then ends transmitting
<KawaKurt> then sw begins to search for a tool, but nothing found and i get the error-msg:
<KawaKurt> python 2.7 will have a tool to decode html/text msg. shortly translated, i get the msg in german
<KawaKurt> which tool  pyhton searching? any ideas?
<KawaKurt> this is the msg in german language:
<KawaKurt> Python (v2.7) fordert die Installation von Erweiterungen, um Dateien des folgenden Types wiederzugeben: text/html-Decoder
<JinRoh> Hello
<JinRoh> can somebody help me set up a internet connection on a xubunut laptop via bluetooth and an nokia C5-00
<lib> anyone know how i can completely remove xubuntu xfce and replace it with linux mint xfce without losing my home, download, music, etc folders?
<bazhang> the mint installer should be able to keep it. ask in mintsupport to be sure
<bazhang> !mintsupport | lib
<ubottu> lib: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TheSheep> or just back them up
<bazhang> or move to a separate partition
<lib> yah i dont want to move any files. wouldnt it be easy to replace xubuntu with mint
<recon_lap> lib: it's a bit rude looking for help in xubuntu irc channel to leave to go to mint! Do you not think that you should ask in the mint channel?
<lib> lol
<lib> im using xchat and the default server is xubuntu
<David-A> lib: it should be possible. but the details what to do in the mint installer is best asked in a mint channel. tell them if you have home in a separate partitions. or set up a separate home partition before installing it.
<David-A> lib: you can change what chat channel to open by default.
<smove> hi guys, can you tell me which program provides the following functionality within the notification area of the xfce-panel on xubuntu: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llm6j4Ts3P1qiw94i.png
<smove> you can control your musicplayer within that area
<smove> but i cant figure out which program/app it is
<baizon> smove: indicator-sound+
<smove> im not a xubuntu user btw but i like to know which app that is cause i wanna use it on my system as well
<smove> hm ok
<baizon> smove: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/indicator-sound
<smove> thanks baizon
<baizon> smove: you need the ubuntu indicator and notify stuff
<smove> hm, ok... let me see how i can install it on my machine.. thanks so far baizon
<baizon> np
<xubuntu663> le derp
<nicofs> Can someone help me get dvb-t on kaffeine to work? i can scan and i get signals in the process - but nothing appears on the result list...
<illy> My xchat and irssi re unable to accept dcc transfers, everythime they just stall when trying to establish a connection. how can i fix this ?
<Unit193> illy: Need port forwarded on the router.
<illy> Hm, can u explain more ?
<Unit193> You would have to check for your router how it works.
<illy> i think it works, since i hav eno problems with dcc transerfs in win7
<_Tristan1> Hello. I have compiz and when windows are minimizing, their contents (not including borders) instantly become transparent as soon as the animation begins. I've tried googling it but found nothing. Anybody know how I could fix this?
<rogue780> hi. I'm trying to install Xubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Poweredge SC440 onto a fresh WD 1TB drive. I install successfully (using alternate xubuntu installer), and grub installs successfully with grub-install /dev/sda. When the computer restarts, it says it cannot find a bootable drive. Does anyone have any suggestions to remedy this?
#xubuntu 2012-10-07
<xubuntu228> Can upgrade from Xubuntu 9.10 to 10.10 via the xubuntu 10.10 ISO?
<xubuntu228> ... without having to burn it to a CD?
<xubuntu228> ... or can I upgrade 9.10 to whatever the current version is via the internet?
<Noskcaj> all are options
<Noskcaj> i think you need a cd or usb to upgrade 9.10 to 10.10 though
<xubuntu228> I found it. System > Update Manager = "you're out of date, please update" > clicked Update and not it's downloading the packages from the net and will update, I guess
<xubuntu228> .. to 10.04 LTS it looks like
<xubuntu228> Thanks for your help
<pleia2> xubuntu228: you can't go directly from 9.10 to 10.10, have to go to 10.04 first
<xubuntu228> Yea, it looks like that's what it's doing. I don't really care what version I go to, as long as it's one that's supported
<xubuntu228> Unless I can stick with 9.04 and have an up to date system with 9.04?
<xubuntu228> i.e. update Firefox and what not, even with 9.04. Will that work?
<xubuntu228> I assumed I couldn't do that, because it seems to be telling me the repositories aren't valid for 9.04
<xubuntu228> so I assumed I would have to update to a supported version (e.g. the 10.04 it's currently updating ti)
<TeamRocket1233c> You can easily use Openbox or Fluxbox as the Xubuntu WM, right?
<TeamRocket1233c> Or would you pretty much be restricted to either Compiz or xfwm4 due to some Xubuntu-specific features requiring those WMs?
<TeamRocket1233c> I mean it would be kinda cool to use Fluxbox or Openbox as the Xubuntu WM, I mean that would make it lighter-weight right there, as well as adding more customizability, due to the heavy customizability of Openbox and Fluxbox.
<xubuntu228> I'm fairly sure you can use fluxbox on xubunutu - > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<TeamRocket1233c> And Openbox?
<TeamRocket1233c> Would not try using Openbox or Fluxbox as the GNOME 3 WM though.
<TeamRocket1233c> I mean unless you're ready for some HEAVY hacking and tweaking, GNOME 3 + Openbox or Fluxbox would be a disaster.
<xubuntu228> I think you can use openbox as well - > http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:XFCE/Openbox or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1832656
<TeamRocket1233c> Pretty much as long as it makes Xubuntu lighter-weight and more customizable than stock. -shrug-
<TeamRocket1233c> Plus I think Xubuntu or Xfce, period, with Fluxbox or Openbox as the WM would kinda look cooler than stock Xubuntu or Xfce too.
<TeamRocket1233c> Faster, lighter-weight, more customizable, and would look cooler.
<TeamRocket1233c> Anyways, I'ma go for the night, I'll be back whenever, bye! -wave-
<kotg_luvin> hello all from my new cheap craigslist netbook
<kotg_luvin> xubuntu runs like a dream
<holstein> kotg_luvin: enjoy!... i have a few CL eeepc's.. this last one i got refurbished from a vendor
<kotg_luvin> this is an eeepc
<kotg_luvin> 1001px
<kotg_luvin> I didn't bother with running 64-bit though
<kotg_luvin> it runs well at 32
<holstein> yeah... i didnt either
<kotg_luvin> This actually runs faster than my main laptop
<kotg_luvin> and that one overheats all the time
<holstein> kotg_luvin: could be a graphics driver... or just some dust around the CPU
<kotg_luvin> probably a bit of both
<kotg_luvin> amd graphics
<kotg_luvin> arch linux
<kotg_luvin> can't get the ati drivers working
<holstein> i like the EEE's... goot battery life.. decent linux support... light weight... cheap
<kotg_luvin> yeah
<kotg_luvin> It's a white one, so it actually looks pretty sleek.
<kotg_luvin> I have to travel a lot, and this one will serve me much better.
<holstein> i got a few black ones... this new one is red and a dual core... pretty peppy
<kotg_luvin> my gf wants one now, so I'll probably pick up a dual core
<kotg_luvin> a pink one
<kotg_luvin> or turquoise
<kotg_luvin> I got this one for like 100
<kotg_luvin> the dual cores are 300 brand new, so one will pop up around 150-200 soon on craigslist
<holstein> mine was just under $200
<holstein> i bought 2gigs of memory for it
<kotg_luvin> I need to get 2 gigs on this one
<kotg_luvin> it's only got 1
<kotg_luvin> I'm thinking of getting an ssd as well
<holstein> kotg_luvin: its not easy getting inside them...
<kotg_luvin> yeah
<kotg_luvin> I pulled apart my old aspire one
<kotg_luvin> that was a pain
<kotg_luvin> an ssd and 2 gigs of ram would be nice, though
<karneisada> hello all
<recon_lap> not good, computer hard locked :(
<Xinfe_> Hi, I have a question for a tricky installation of Xubuntu
<Xinfe_> I want to move from Debian to Xubuntu, and I have no CD available nor USB key
<Xinfe_> I have used unetbootin (and therefore grub2) to boot the ISO
<Xinfe_> Now, when I run the installer to install Xubuntu on another partition, here is the error I get:
<Xinfe_> The installer needs to commit changes to the partition table, but cannt do su because pattitions on the following mount point could not be unmounted:
<Xinfe_>  /cdrom
<Xinfe_> Do you have any idea to get around this problem?
<Xinfe_> (When I hit the "Continue" button, the installer is stuck to "Descting file system")
<Xinfe_> Detecting*
<jnm> you're repartitioning the same disk you're booting from.
<Xinfe_> Yes, I have only one HDD
<Xinfe_> And I booted the ISO from this disk
<Xinfe_> I have no external media available
<Xinfe_> I have tried adding "toram" option in grub (to be able to unmount the /cdrom, but with no luck
<jnm> I think that if you boot linux over the network, it will not mount the hdd.
<Xinfe_> Hummm.... I guess it means I need to have another computer at home, or I can directly access a remote server outside of my lan ?
<jnm> sorry, I have no idea.
<jnm> I don't know how to do it.
<Xinfe_> There is no "official" option to copy the system to RAM and free the HDD ?
<jnm> that should be toram. but you say it didn't work.
<Xinfe_> Yeah, i'm currently on the live, with the toram option
<Xinfe_> And the installer still refuses to install
<Xinfe_> Is there a text-based installer I can use?
<Xinfe_> (From this live, not the alternate cd)
<Xinfe_> This live is the only system which is still working on my computer
<recon_lap> Xinfe: the alt installer is text based
<Xinfe> recon_lap: the alt installer?
<Xinfe> recon_lap: The other iso file?
<Mathias> alternate installer
<Xinfe> recon_lap: I can't use it, I have no external media
<Xinfe> The only system I can use is this very current liveCD booted from my hard drive
<Mathias> Xinfe: sounds like you are *bleep*ed
<Xinfe> Mathias: No, I just remembered I have an iPod nano I almost never use
<Xinfe> I hope it will do the trick
<TheSheep> are ipods still visible without itunes installed?
<Xinfe> Yeah, the Nano ones :)
<Xinfe> At least the one I own
<Xinfe> Maybe the newer versions doesn't
<adambedded_home> Hello room.  I'm a recent newcomer to the world of linux.  I'm hoping I might be able to get some advice
<TheSheep> !hi | adambedded_home
<ubottu> adambedded_home: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<adambedded_home> the main problem is that my usb port is not recognized in Xubuntu 12.04.  It was OK with 8.10.  libusb returns a -99 (could not initialize) error
<Xinfe> OK, so booting on the ipod is not working with Unetbootin
<TheSheep> Xinfe: that sucks
<Xinfe> Maybe the boot sectors are wrte protected
<TheSheep> Xinfe: or the whole thing just pretends to be a disk
<Xinfe> I'll try to get Grub boot the raw iso file on the ipod
<jnm> wait, you can connect the ipod (I guess through usb) but can't use a common usb stick?
<Xinfe> I don't have one
<Xinfe> It's the only external media I have
<Xinfe> (No server in the LAN neither)
<TheSheep> adambedded_home: anything more in dmesg?
<adambedded_home> yes, actually
<TheSheep> adambedded_home: can you pastebin it?
<adambedded_home> yup, give me just a sec
<adambedded_home> ok....unfortunately, my usb port is my only connection to the outside world
<adambedded_home> I do have some details that may help in figuring out what's wrong, I did my homework on this one
<adambedded_home> the problem is that Xubuntu is not identifying the USB port from the motherboard's bios.  I've flashed the bios to the latest revision, but there are still no settings for it in the BIOS setup. This is most likely an ACPI issue or something else along those lines
<adambedded_home> Can I give you just the lines of dmesg that are pertinent?
<adambedded_home> more or less, it opens up the HCI drivers, then can't find an IRQ to assign
<adambedded_home> then gives me the "Found HC with no IRQ. Check BIOS/PCI)
<hipparchia> hi :)
<primo_> hi
<adambedded_home> I'm pretty sure it will just take some boot options, be it ACPI on or off or APIC...but like I said I'm a newbie with this stuff
<hipparchia> I have a prob with a black screen sometimes when I start ubuntu 12-04 on my eeepc seashell series
<hipparchia> not always but sometimes it occurs and I must reboot and I can have a repair screen...
<TheSheep> adambedded_home: looks like you already know more than me about it
<hipparchia> I tried boot repair, but it does not work I had a grub rescue on my screen and impossible to do something else
<hipparchia> so I reinstalled everything
<hipparchia> but it still happens
<hipparchia> I think that's something about my graphic card
<adambedded_home> did you start with a previous version of Xubuntu like 10 or 11?
<hipparchia> no I use 12.04 for a few monthes, this prob began only a few days ago
<adambedded_home> but was 12.04 the only Xubuntu you ever installed?
<hipparchia> yes
<adambedded_home> what does the repair screen look like?
<hipparchia> a few lines that beg me to choose about the normal version or a repair version
<adambedded_home> OK. Basically what's happening there is when you reboot your computer before Xubuntu can fully load, it detects that the next time you go to start up.  So the repair/normal boot screen is to be expected
<adambedded_home> now, you said you get a "black screen"....I assume you mean completely blank?  For how long?
<hipparchia> it never stops
<hipparchia> it stays blank
<adambedded_home> how long have you tried letting it sit?
<hipparchia> 15 min
<adambedded_home> is there any hard drive activity during that time?
<hipparchia> it  seems
<hipparchia> cause all lights are turned on on my comp
<adambedded_home> also, how often does this happen?
<hipparchia> one time on two
<hipparchia> sorry my english is not very fluent :)
<adambedded_home> Just wanted to politely bump my issue with ACPI recognition in case anyone who's recently come in can possibly help
<recon_lap> hipparchia: this might have some interesting tricks https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<hipparchia> many thanks, recon_lap :)
<hipparchia> am reading it, interesting :)
<hipparchia> bye all and thanks to adambedded_home and recon_lap :)
<ner0x> Good afternoon. Thinking of switching from debian to xubuntu. Any comparison docs, etc. ?
<SkippersBoss> ner0x, You can always try out the live cd. If your hardware functions ok you should be ok to switch
<ner0x> SkippersBoss: Really, the only things I'm worried about are the ability to set quick keys and having a newish postgresql.
<adambedded_home> grrr...still can't get this USB port working
<adambedded_home> I've got it in lshw
<ner0x> I can not work without 4 desktops, quick keys to launch programs, and being able to max/min, close, switch desktops.
<TheSheep> ner0x: you can do all this with xfce on debian just fine
<adambedded_home> but linux is looking for an irq and can't seem to see it
<Unit193> !info postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-common (129)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1+129 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 63 kB
<SkippersBoss> quick keys can be easily set. I am NOT an expert just some one who has been using it for a while
<SkippersBoss> multiple virtual desktop is not a problem
<ner0x> TheSheep: I know I can. Debian is a bit too "stable" for me, if you get my meaning.
<ner0x> TheSheep: I know where you're coming from. Unfortunately xfce4 package is only on 4.6
<TheSheep> ner0x: there are several distributions of debian, with varying age of the packages
<ner0x> TheSheep: What do you mean? Examples?
<TheSheep> ner0x: I forgot the names, but there is previous stable, stable and unstable
<TheSheep> the latter having all the newest stuff
<ner0x> TheSheep: Oh, yes, I know what you mean. Even the unstable doesn't have anything newer than 4.6.
<ner0x> TheSheep: debian backports is the unstable repo you speak of.
<TheSheep> no, backports is a repo of packages from the unstable distribution backported to the stable one
<Unit193> TheSheep: Testing, unstable, and one even crazier.
<Unit193>      4.8.0.3 0
<Unit193>         500 http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ testing/main i386 Packages
<TheSheep> Unit193: the one with the code that is still not written yet? ;)
<ner0x> Oh, so I missed one?
<Sysi> !xfce4-panel testing
<Sysi> meh, I think ubotttu used to have debian too
<Unit193> !info xfce4 testing
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.3 (testing), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Sysi> stupid me
<ner0x> Btw, how old is 4.10 ?
<TheSheep> what is 4.10?
<ner0x> Sorry, xfce
<Sysi> it's been out a couple of months I think
<drc> xfce 4.10 was released in April
<ner0x> Maybe a bit too new.
<ner0x> I'll try out the live cd.
<ner0x> Desktop vs Alternate, what's the difference?
<Unit193> ner0x: If you wait a few days/weeks next version will be out.
<knome> ner0x, only desktop has the live cd possibility, alternate is text installation only
<ner0x> Unit193: I'm doing this on a laptop that can be wiped over and over. So, just testing the waters right now.
<ner0x> knome: Thank you.
<xubuntu815> Stupid question how do I download Xubuntu do I need a blank cd? or do I order the distro?
<knome> xubuntu815, the easiest way is to download the .iso and burn it to a blank disc, yes
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu815> Thanks, I want to use a cd so I can just fresh install it
<blackgatonegro1> try with a usb flash drive
<[JJ]Albert> Hello, fellow Xubuntu users.
<[JJ]Albert> I have a problem which is killing me... but 1 sec
<[JJ]Albert> Ugh, random call.
<[JJ]Albert> Anyways, I'm having trouble with ALSA.
<[JJ]Albert> I can get sound playing in Banshee with my alsa drivers, but for Wine and Flash I get no sound.
<recon_lap> [JJ]Albert: how did you install flash?
<[JJ]Albert> I never installed flash. It came with the system.
<[JJ]Albert> Well
<[JJ]Albert> OS
<[JJ]Albert> I built the system.
<[JJ]Albert> Also, they were both working fine yesterday.
<[JJ]Albert> So basically, what are all the ALSA related things to reinstall with synaptic in console
<[JJ]Albert> ?
<[JJ]Albert> These problems all started a few weeks ago, when a freak power-outage ruined my audio drivers, and in a panic to fix them I accidentally installed a bunch of useless Ubuntu dependencies. I had the audio fixed though, until today.
<[JJ]Albert> It works fine only in Banshee, and I don't know why.
<recon_lap> [JJ]Albert: you could try alsa-base package
<[JJ]Albert> Yeh, I'll try that.
<[JJ]Albert> But my confusion is mostly in why only Banshee has audio.
<recon_lap> [JJ]Albert: have you checked alsa-mixer and all the relevant sound setting in each app?
<[JJ]Albert> Yes.
<[JJ]Albert> They are all the same.
<[JJ]Albert> Nothing was changed between yesterday and today.
<recon_lap> [JJ]Albert: sry, but don't have any ideas. no real info to go on.
<[JJ]Albert> I reinstalled alsa-base. It didn't add in any of the second packages.
<[JJ]Albert> secondary, that is.
<[JJ]Albert> Well I'll reset now. See if reinstalling alsa-base solved anything.
<[JJ]Albert> Say, that seems to work so far. I haven't tested flash yet, but I think it's all solved. :p
<[JJ]Albert> Man, audio and linux is still a bitch nowadays. Pardon my language...
<[JJ]Albert> Yep, it's all fixed. Thanks for the help you could give there, recon_lap.
<recon_lap> np, glad it works
<[JJ]Albert> Yeah, it just aggravates me, y'know?
<[JJ]Albert> ALSA is better than Pulseaudio, but it's less hand-holding and more trial-error.
<[JJ]Albert> So if someone could combine the best of pulse with the best of ALSA, then all the power to them.
<recon_lap> well it open source, so your free to get working on it ;-)
<[JJ]Albert> But I'm no programmer. :(
<[JJ]Albert> I'm just a guy who jumped on the *nix bandwagon around Ubuntu's rise.
<[JJ]Albert> Although I've known about it since the early 00s.
<[JJ]Albert> Back when redhat was popular. But I was a wee-youngin then, to put it bluntly.
<recon_lap> anyway, this is support channel, there is xubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<[JJ]Albert> Oh, srry. :p
<[JJ]Albert> Well, I've been supported, so later.
<[JJ]Albert> Thanks again.
<adambedded_home> Hey everyone...still banging my head against the wall with this USB port IRQ issue
<adambedded_home> if anyone is well-versed in BIOS/Motherbord vs. OS compatibility, help would be majorly appreciated
<holstein> adambedded_home: maybe rtirq ? http://packages.debian.org/sid/misc/rtirq-init
<holstein> whats the issue anyways... what machine... i usually find some workaround with the hardware when possieble
<holstein> possible*
<adambedded_home> this is a Hinote VP from around 1995, it's running at 266 MHz with 144 MB of RAM, so I'm running the alternate install
<holstein> i think you should have realistic expectations of that hardware as well.. it might not be an IRQ issue.. maybe its just slow
<adambedded_home> according to the dmesg output, when it goes to initialize the hci drivers for the usb port
<adambedded_home> "can't find IRQ for PCI INT D; try using pci=biosirq"
<adambedded_home> I tried the biosirq switch in grub but it didn't make a difference
<holstein> adambedded_home: do you have anything plugged in via USB? can you just disable USB in the bois
<holstein> bios*
<adambedded_home> unfortunately the bios has no settings regarding the usb port, and it's the latest revision of the BIOS firmware that was ever released
<adambedded_home> according to the specs for my specific motherboard, USB is hardwired to 10
<adambedded_home> I'm thinking it's most likely an ACPI or APIC issue
<adambedded_home> something is causing that port's IRQ not to be routed properly to the OS
<holstein> adambedded_home: shouldnt.. you have nothing plugged in, correct/
<holstein> adambedded_home: does anything run on the hardware? any OS? have you tried a puppy linux live CD?
<adambedded_home> hmm...that's probably something I should check out, I've had my network fob plugged into it
<holstein> adambedded_home: i would plug *nothing* up to it... just install, and cross your fingers and those specs
<adambedded_home> oh yeah, it's dualbooted with windows 98, I had xubuntu 8.10 and had no trouble with the USB.  This only became an issue when I installed 12.04
<holstein> adambedded_home: i would also like to see anything boot up on that hardware to see that it is working
<adambedded_home> Xubuntu is perfectly functional at the moment with the exception of the USB port
<holstein> adambedded_home: i might use 10.04 if its more supported.. support for legacy devices will need to be dropped from the kernel at some point, not that you cant make your own kernel and provide support
<adambedded_home> yeah, I've been trying to wrap my brain around the ACPI stuff
<holstein> adambedded_home: i would just get a kernel that would be more likely to support your hardware
<adambedded_home> by kernel do you mean a different release?
<adambedded_home> for instance, 10.04?
<adambedded_home> or a modified kernel for 12?
<adambedded_home> (sorry I'm a beginner)
<holstein> adambedded_home: it literally wont hurt to try 10.04.. for a machine of that age, i wouldnt waste much time on it
<holstein> adambedded_home: i would use what works.. i would maybe use puppy linux if i wanted a desktop.. or a server install of 12.04
<adambedded_home> that's not a bad idea....8.1 was fine but I wanted the latest and greatest
<holstein> adambedded_home: the lastest and greatest might not run that well on that hardware
<holstein> adambedded_home: at that level, i think you should go with what works... boring, and stable
<adambedded_home> I agree
<adambedded_home> I noticed in my dmesg that a USB 2.0 driver is being installed in addition to my USB 1.1 driver.  I don't have USB 2.0, is there a way to uninstall that driver?
#xubuntu 2013-09-30
<rogerthebird> hello fellow xubuntu users
<XRS1> hi
<rogerthebird> at least someone around here is talking
<rogerthebird> Got a question.
<rogerthebird> I'm using the Albatross GTK+ theme, and I would like to change the text color of dialogs so I can read them better. Is there any way I can do this?
<XRS1> looks like its controlled by css files in /usr/share/themes/
<XRS1> .....
<XRS1> well at least now I know
<xubuntu422> hi people. I would like to ask a question. How can I recover my friends Xubuntu? I haven't got experience with this system so please can anybody help me? cheers
<XRS1> whats going on?
<xubuntu422> apparently he installed updates and since than He cannot start the system.. It just freezes while it's loading
<XRS1> what i would do is make  boot the computer with a live USB, create a folder called bak in the root of the drive, move his personal files to /bak;  erase all other folders, reinstall xubuntu, then move his files back where they go
<XRS1> dont format
<XRS1> just reinstall after deleting everything but what u want saved
<XRS1> easiest solution
<xubuntu422> ok and can I make the same thing with a Xubuntu Installation CD?
<XRS1> yes you can do that with the xubuntu install CD
<xubuntu422> and than plug in the USB
<XRS1> you can use the CD or you can make an .ISO of the CD and "burn" it to iso
<XRS1> "burn" to USB*
<XRS1> or download the xubuntu .ISO and "burn" that to USB
<xubuntu422> because that is what I have tried but I could not access some of his files.. it just told me that I have not the access right or something like that
<XRS1> open a terminal and type gksudo thunar
<xubuntu422> whoo  :) terminal what is that?
<XRS1> that will open the file manager as root.  if you move the files as root, they will belong to root, you will have to then open a terminal and paste this:
<XRS1> sudo chown nobody.nogroup /bak -Rv
<XRS1> to open a terminal go to the "Start" menu -> Terminal Emulator
<XRS1> the "sudo chown nobody.nogroup /bak -Rv" command will make everying in the /bak folder belong to no one so you dont have to worry about ownership restrictions on the files u backed up
<xubuntu422> ok I'll try.. even if it looks like nuclear sience right now :)
<XRS1> you can come in here and get help while on the live disk
<xubuntu422> ok.. cheers
<xubuntu422> I am going to start it now
<xubuntu422> ok I have started xubuntu on his pc with a help of XUBUNTU install cd
<xubuntu422> what next again?
<XRS1> open a terminal and type gksudo thunar
<xubuntu422> so to open the terminal I have to go into the menu in up left corner?
<XRS1> yeah go the the application launcher menu in the upper left -> select Terminal Emulator
<XRS1> then move all the files you want saved into a folder on his hard drive called bak
<XRS1> then delete everything from his hard drive except that back folder
<xubuntu422> i am not a pro in it.. how shall I move it into this folder?
<XRS1> use the mouse to drag and drop files
<XRS1> you can do that gksudo thunar  comannd into another terminal to get a second window to make things go faster
<XRS1> drag and drop from source window to destination window
<XRS1> so like, have 1 window open on the left that is his home folder with all of his files, and on the right have the other window the bak folder. drag files from where he has them on the right to where you are backing them up on the left
<XRS1> wow i dont know my left from right...
<xubuntu422> well I'll need to ask you to guide me step by step.. so I have opened the terminal.. in this terminal I am seeing one line "xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<XRS1> yes this is likke DOS in windows (this is also what you would be doing if he had windows)  you type commands into that window and press enter
<xubuntu422> yes but are this commands the same like in windows?
<XRS1> different OS.   now since you got errors telling you you cant open the files (no permission) you want to type:
<XRS1> gksudo thhunar
<XRS1> this will open thunar as the administrator (aka root)
<XRS1> gksudo thunar
<xubuntu422> ok it has opened another window
<XRS1> so do it again to get a second
<XRS1> using one of the windows, navigate to his home folder where all of his files should be saved
<XRS1> using the other window (2) create a folder in his hard drive called bak
<XRS1> drag and drop his files to the bak folder
<xubuntu422> shell I create a folder or something where I am going to move all the files?
<XRS1> using the other window (2) create a folder in his hard drive called bak
<XRS1> thats where you are going to save everything
<xubuntu422> is there any search engine in Xubuntu system that will help me to find all the files I need to save?
<XRS1> launcher menu -> accessories -> catfish file search
<xubuntu422> because I am struggling a little bit to find what I need
<XRS1> his stuff should be located in /media/xubuntu/%his-harddrive-serial-number/Home/%his-username
<XRS1> in thunar there should be a shortcut to his hard drive on the left. named whatever size hard drive is it
<XRS1> in his hard drive it will be in /Home/his-user-name/
<xubuntu422> yes I tought the same but in thunar all I can see is "file system" , "root" , "browse network"
<xubuntu422> there is no hdd drive
<XRS1> select files system, then media, then the serial number for his hard drive (50-50 chance of choosing the right one) then Home, the his user name
<xubuntu422> but I can see it in this search engine
<XRS1> right click and "Show in file manager"
<XRS1> then note the location
<XRS1> it should give you breadcrumbs you can follow up at the top in the address bar
<xubuntu422> all I can see under media is "cdrom" icon
<XRS1> launcher menu -> file manager
<XRS1>  do you see a shortcut for the hard drive on the left?
<XRS1> do you see a shortcut to the hard drive on the desktop?
<xubuntu422> yes
<XRS1> open it. the address on the top will have the breadcrumbs telling you where its located
<xubuntu422> I can see his drives in file manager
<XRS1> use those breadcrumbs as a guide. follow the trail in the window you have open as root
<xubuntu422> they just became visible even in the thunar after I have opened them in file manager
<XRS1> good
<xubuntu422> they were not visible before
<XRS1> it had not been mounted yet
<XRS1> you mounted it by opening it
<xubuntu422> ok so once again what shall I do next?
<xubuntu422> I have found what I need and I will copy it into the bak folder
<xubuntu422> is that right?
<XRS1> okay so you have 1 window open where his files are. that is source window. now in destination window, navigate to the beginning of his drive (you should see folders like  etc, home, var. make sure it is his hard drive, open home and make sure his username is there) go back to the begining of the drive now that you have confirmed its the right place, create a folder called bak and move the files there
<XRS1> then when you are done go into the View menu in the destination folder -> select location selector -> Toolbar style.   now copy the address ffrom the address bad
<XRS1> bar*
<xubuntu422> give me a sec please it's copying now
<XRS1> then open a terminal (start -> terminal emulator) and type: sudo chown nobody.nogroup (then use CTRL + Shift + V on the keyboard to paste the address of the bak folder) then spacebar then -Rv so it should look something like:
<XRS1> sudo chown nobody.nogroup /path/to/bak/folder -Rv
<XRS1> then delete everying off his hard drive except that bak folder. then install xubuntu (make no changes to the filesystem just use it as is and install)
<XRS1> now i have to go ill be back in 2 hours
<xubuntu422> ok thank you for your patience..
<xubuntu012> hello Anybody here?
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pentest> is 12.04 Alternate CD ltsp broken..
<pentest> it fails to build chroot environment
<cfhowlett> pentest, tis not
<cfhowlett> pentest, md5sum check?
<pentest> yup..
<pentest> ok.. so I do F4 while installing .. and choose the last option which is LTSP..
<pentest> it goes all the way till the end of installation and then fails to build chroot environemnt
<cfhowlett> pentest, bring this over to #ubuntu   and note the error messages you're getting
<pentest> okay
<cfhowlett> more eyes in #ubuntu
<pentest> http://imgur.com/19Gkzfr
<pentest> just for your eyes only
<cfhowlett> pentest, as LTSP is server related, might be worth checking in at #ubuntu-server as well
<Unit193> I do know someone had LTSP working fine in Xubuntu 12.04.
<pentest> gives me hope..
<cfhowlett> pentest, #edubuntu does ltsp all the time as well.
<pentest> yeah..makes sense for edubuntu
<louigi> hey fellas! just installed xubuntu 12.04, having problems with kdenlive
<louigi> It starts with the error: QWidget::insertAction: Attempt to insert null action
<louigi> then, no matter what icon you click - Add Clip or whatever - kdenlive crashes
<elfy> louigi: http://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=11156 though you're likely to be better asking in #kubuntu for it
<louigi> elfy, I did try that, but ny Task Manager shows no process of that kind %)
<metal__> boa tarde
<metal__> tem algum brasileiro ai?
<Myrtti> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<metal__> ok mais la é ubuntu e não xubuntu!
<Myrtti> they probably help you with Xubuntu on that channel as well
<metal__> mais tudo bem obrigado
<Myrtti> Seja bem-vindo
<xubuntu378> hello
<xubuntu378> Im in the process of installing and it seems stuck
<xubuntu378> at the point where conflicting system files are removed
<xubuntu378> ps ax shows 2 ubiquity running
<xubuntu378> are they the processes blocking the install?
<xubuntu378> if yes, can i stop them?
<puff> Now that's annoying... my external video stopped working for no obvious reason.  Undocked my laptop last night, put it into suspend mode, went elsewhere, used it for a couple of hours, put it back in suspend mode, brought it home.  Docked it this morning, brought it out of suspend mode, external monitor says no video signal, going into power saving mode.
<puff> Okay, so that's even odder... shut down everything and did logout/restart, video came back JUST as it was shutting down... and now everything is working right.
<puff> As the years go by, linux feels more and more like windows :-(
<Sysi> you didn't try restarting X11 or reloading graphics driver?
<puff> Sysi: No, by the time I'm restarting X Imight as well reboot.
<likemindead> Anyone know how to fix crash issues with ZSNES in Xubuntu 13.04?
<kristal> Soo is 13.10 working fine now?
<brainwash> kristal: feel free to test it (live mode or separate installation)
<brainwash> and join #ubuntu+1 and/or #xubuntu-devel
<kristal> brainwash: I already have 13.10 lubuntu, it works alright, some bugs left.
<kristal> So gonna shove in xubuntu-desktop
<kristal> I'm scared to try kubuntu because I find that likes to break after big updates...
<kristal> It's funny, Nemo(nautiluc reskin for cinnamon) is the same size as thunar.
<brainwash> interesting, but this isn't the right place/channel to discuss development releases or offtopic stuff
<kristal> How do you undecorate a window?
<GridCube> undecorate?
<kristal> strip the frame
<kristal> So when I run an OGL app at the same horizontal res I don't have a bar on one side because of the snap
<kristal> I can do it in kde and lxde, dunno about gnome and xfce
<Viva_Caligula> My splash screen stopped working and I have no idea how to fix it
<Viva_Caligula> Now it's just a black screen with Xubuntu on it in white text, some dots, then more text
<kristal> Anyone know how to get scroll wheel to make winodws max/minimize? I have this is kde and lxde, kinda useful
<knome> try scrolling on top of the titlebar
<kristal> knome: that shades
#xubuntu 2013-10-01
<pentest> Host OS Xubuntu 13.04 is the LTSP server. 1 wifi card connected to Internet. I have got wlan0 (addr:192.168.1.2) and virbr0 (addr:192.168.122.1). Thin Client Guest OS installed in Virtual Box. Is it possible to have Thin Client boot-up with this LTSP server plz using virbr0? Note I have 1 physical NIC and 1 virtual NIC.
<ElectricErger> Okay why does my Xubuntu like my school's wireless but not any of the home wireless points I have access to.
<Poisoned_Dragon> um, password?
<ElectricErger> Password is correct. Works with all my other devices and Windows when I boot into it
<nukke> what do you mean?
<ElectricErger> It's probably something with my router because I can connect via wire fine, but when I attach via wireless it buffers for like 20 seconds then says "disconnected"
<faryshta> hi. how do i switch users on xfce?
<faryshta> i already installed xfswitch, dont know how to use it
<nukke> on the top-right corner, on the power off button, you have an option to switch accounts.
<faryshta> nukke, where is that? i see turn-off on that corner when I click the power button
<ElectricErger> It should be the second option'
<faryshta> ElectricErger, the second option is reboot
<nukke> if you click on the power off button, you'll get a window with more options.
<nukke> it won't turn off immediately.
<faryshta>  nukke i know. i click it and the top-right option is "turn-off"
<nukke> faryshta: yeah, click turn off and you'll get another window.
<nukke> power off -> turn off -> switch users.
<ElectricErger> Interesting.
<nukke> crap!
<ElectricErger> It could have been worse. You could have said try "Ctrl" + "Alt" + "Delete"
<nukke> does it not work like that? I remember that clicking the "turn off" opting brought a pop-up window with more options.
<ElectricErger> Something is strange with his/hers. Faryshta is not getting the "Switch User" option under the name pannel at all which I'm looking at right now
<nukke> could it be a difference between LTS and 13.04?
<ElectricErger> Hrm. Not sure which I'm using. I think I'm using 13.04
<nukke> I'm on 13.04, too, and the power off -> turn off -> switch users method worked for me. unfortunately I'm not on Xfce anymore.
<nukke> he hasn't been back, though. I'm hoping it worked.
<Viva_Caligula> The splash screen on my install of quantal has stopped working. Would anybody know how to fix it?
<nukke> the splash screen? the login screen?
<Viva_Caligula> the splash screen during boot
<Viva_Caligula> the login is fine
<Viva_Caligula> Instead of the colored piture, the splash is 'Xubuntu' on a black background
<XRS1> thats pretty common. you can change the boot options so that you see the system loading (not bootsplash)
<ElectricErger> Night y'all if I think of any solutions to this confusing wireless issue that seems pretty common I'll update you. Only on personal WPA2's does it not connect, and it's really ticking me off.
<xubuntu127> ZOO BOON TOO !!
 * xubuntu127 dances *~*~*~*
<xubuntu127> DANCE YOU COWARDS
<pentest> Guys I am stuck. This is LTSP related. Please help..here is the details
<pentest> Host OS Xubuntu 13.04 is the LTSP server. 1 wifi card connected to Internet. I have got wlan0 (addr:192.168.1.2) and virbr0 (addr:192.168.122.1). Thin Client Guest OS installed in Virtual Box. dhcpd.conf edited with these values:
<pentest> authoritative;
<pentest> subnet 192.168.122.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<pentest>     range 192.168.122.20 192.168.122.250;
<pentest>     option domain-name "example.com";
<pentest>     option domain-name-servers 192.168.122.1;
<pentest>     option broadcast-address 192.168.122.255;
<pentest>     option routers 192.168.122.1;
<pentest> Thin client virtual network is this: Attached to: Bridged Adapter, Name: virbr0.
<pentest> When booting up says searching for server ip (DHCP)....No IP.No IP.No IP.
<cfhowlett> pentest, write it up, and paste it or you'll keep getting bounced.  and no one will read it.
<Myrtti> there might be people in #edubuntu or #ubuntu-server who have more experience with ltsp
<Unit193> Or #ltsp even.
<pentest> getting some help right now in other channel
<pentest> thanks
<Myrtti> np
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> i have a wireless connection which i would like to share via my ethernet port. I see the option "Shared to other computers" in the network manager. I was wondering how does this work? Does my computer act as some kind of gateway, and how is the new device assigned the IP? Is the new device part of the "wireless" network I am connected to, or?
<bosnjak> does the eth device have to have static ip, or otherwise, how does it find dhcp? Does my comp need to have dhcp, or will it use "wireless" network's dhcp?
<bosnjak> if someone would help clarify this a bit that would be great :) thanks
<XRS1> yes. when you share your internet connection, your computer is acting as a router and will assign IPs to connections
<bosnjak> XRS1: don't i have to have dhcp capabilities for that?
<XRS1> all you have to do is go into the connection settings and put a checkmark in the share this connection box and your set  (you want to share the one that goes out the the internet)
<XRS1> you will need more than 1 network conection. one that has the internet that you share, and one for other devices to connect to (like a switch)
<bosnjak> XRS1: i am connected trough wireless networks (wlan0), and the other computer is connected via ethernet (eth0)
<bosnjak> XRS1: now i went to network manager, eth0->Edit->IPv4 settings -> select Method: Shared to other computers
<XRS1> so you want the wifi to be what other devices connect to to get internet right?
<XRS1> what does eth0 plug into?
<bosnjak> XRS1: yes. The eth0 is used to connect the other pc to my laptop, via crossover cable
<XRS1> okay so: {internet}-> somehow wireless into [your computer] -> eth0 to client PC.   to do this, it must be wifi that is shared, not eth0
<bosnjak> XRS1: oh.
<bosnjak> XRS1: do you use xubuntu? because not sure how to set that up, if i select "Shared to other computers", it means changing method from DHCP to "shared" - that doesnt make much sense
<bosnjak> XRS1: where will my laptop get ip then?
<XRS1> the computer that is the router <-- this will assign IPs to any computer that connects to it
<bosnjak> XRS1: ok, the router-computer is my laptop. How will my laptop (router) connect to wireless connection to get its ip in the first place?
<XRS1> [router] will assign IP to wlan0.
<XRS1> it will get DHCP address and assign DHCP addresses
<bosnjak> ah, i see
<bosnjak> XRS1: i thought if i deselect DHCP that it would not use dhcp
<bosnjak> as described in this picture: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3063/share-wireless-connection-with-wired-ethernet-port
<bosnjak> ok, i am going to try it, if i get disconnected ill get back :D
<bosnjak> nope, doesnt work
<bosnjak> XRS1: if you look at that answer i provided the link for, you see they are talking about wired connection
<bosnjak> bleh
<xubuntu015> hello homies
<xubuntu015> i`m from guus
<MUDKiP> Ja hallo hoi
<xubuntu570> Hi Homies, I`m backk in town
<xubuntu570> hello boyfriend MUDKIP
<MUDKiP> hehe
<cfhowlett> xubuntu570, do you have an xubuntu support question?
<xubuntu570> yes, I`m looking for some white powder, do you maybe have some?
<MUDKiP> ...
<cfhowlett> !topic|xubuntu570, go play elsewhere.
<ubottu> xubuntu570, go play elsewhere.: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<TiZ> Hi. I'm having some trouble logging into my computer. The session keeps crashing. It seems like it's not even getting to the point where anything is being logged to .xsession-errors; it always contains info from my last working session. But I can't find anything useful in /var/log/lightdm either. How can I find out what's wrong with my session?
<TiZ> This is on my work computer; I am presently at a state where I can't do my job. It's critical that I get this back up and running.
<wizardd> it's pretty amazing..
<wizardd> I had backups with the backup tool that comes with xubuntu
<wizardd> I just put them into another laptop with xubuntu
<wizardd> and voila, my system is just the way it was in my old laptop
<GridCube> TiZ, if you can, try to log in as a guest, then run: gksu thunar, then find your main user home directory and delete the .Xauthority and the .ICEauthority files, they are dot files so they will be hidden, press ctrl-h to see them, then log of and relog with your standard user.
<TiZ> That's two good ideas in one, GridCube. I'm checking the guest session... the guest session works.
<TiZ> I know how to delete stuff from the console, so I'll try that now.
<TiZ> Oh! And that did it.
<TiZ> Thank you for your help, GridCube.
<GridCube> :)
<lulnix> Hey, wondering if anyone could give me a hand with a driver issue?
<knome> !anyone | lulnix
<ubottu> lulnix: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lulnix> i have fglrx-updates installed right now and is working fine with running 3 monitors on a HD 7790.... whenever i install the propriatary drivers off the amd site my system never boots after and i sit in blackness untill i reinstall OS. Can't run games good with fglrx-eperimental or fglrx-update... what do?
<lulnix> dog-food: is it possible to play steam games or 1080p videos with open source drivers?
<happyjoy> yes
#xubuntu 2013-10-02
<Jovanny> Hi, I would like to help to translate xubuntu.org page to spanish
<knome> Jovanny, not possible yet, bug 797600
<ubottu> bug 797600 in Xubuntu Website "Enable translations for the Xubuntu website" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797600
<Jovanny> Who have acces to the web server ?
<knome> Jovanny, directly, canonical IS; indirectly, the xubuntu team
<Jovanny> why indirectly xubuntu team ? we can't modify the files?
<knome> Jovanny, that's correct
<Jovanny> oh
<knome> Jovanny, we can modify the content and upload media files via wordpress, and if we need to change the files, we have ways to do that, but we can't do that directly.
<Jovanny> Can you explain?, I see that I can do
<knome> Jovanny, please join #xubuntu-devel
<Jovanny> ok
<Jovanny> #xubuntu-devel
<xubuntu058> Newbie to Xubuntu here.....how do I unlock the "default keyring"?  I have auto-login activated
<xubuntu961> Hi, just wondering where I can find out how to use onboard snippets - I think it will do what I'm looking for which is just press one or two keyboard buttons and it will input a bunch of text. thanks
<xubuntu961> I'm using 13.04 if that helps
<fbn> Hi, I installed LibreOffice in Xubuntu but the fonts look very ugly in Writer. I installed msttcorefonts but still no improvement.
<fbn> Any idea how I can get pretty fonts into LibreOffice again?
<cfhowlett> fbn, display fonts only or print and display?
<cfhowlett> fbn, also, default libreoffice font is courier 12, so ...
<cfhowlett> change that?
<fbn> cfhowlett: display and print preview and also pdf export
<fbn> cfhowlett: I changed that already
<fbn> cfhowlett: I opened existing files which looked good on Ubuntu 12.04 but in Xubuntu the font looks ugly
<fbn> even if I change to Arial or Verdana etc.
<fbn> and if I compare PDF exported files from previous (Ubuntu 12.04) to Xubuntu there is a huge difference
<cfhowlett> fbn, was the source document a libreoffice writer doc or something else?
<fbn> cfhowlett: it was OpenOffice from Ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> fbn, create a new doc in writer and test the behavior
<fbn> cfhowlett: done that, same result
<fbn> I created a new doc in writer and the fonts are still ugly
<fbn> after that I installed almost all ttf-packages I could find in the repos
<fbn> but still no luck
<cfhowlett> fbn,  I'd guess a setting substitution setting in writer, but I don't remember where the switch is located.
<fbn> never thought I had to deal with font problems again
<fbn> shoudn't that be done by the maintainers?
<cfhowlett> fbn, ?  no.  font preferences a user directed.
<fbn> cfhowlett: I understand, but a normal user just sees ugly fonts and does not know what to do
<fbn> if I install LibreOffice on Mac or Win I guess it'll be fine
<fbn> cfhowlett: so you say to make it right it's just one checkbox in Writer settings?
<cfhowlett> fbn, "ugly" is subjective. most user never change from courier 12 ... go figure.  that said, look in customization/options/preferences for font related things.  Fairly certain you'll find the right setting somewhere.  OR ask libreoffice directly!
<fbn> cfhowlett: there is a clear, visible difference between Arial/Verdana between LO on windows and Xubuntu
<fbn> so it's not subjective
<Guest75093> hi
<fbn> I can not send my invoices etc. to customers with Xubuntu, they'll notice immediately
<fbn> I guess #libreoffice will direct me here but I'll try thanks
<cfhowlett> fbn, OK.  You're not most users :)
<fbn> yep :)
<Guest75093> when i browse internet in my XUBUNTU, it makes all the other active internet connections slow(other PCs running win7 have zero speed)
<Guest75093> but when i disconnect my internet connection, all other PCs works perfect
<Guest75093> PLEASE HELP..
<cfhowlett> Guest75093, nothing I know of in Xubuntu would shut out other connections.
<Guest75093> I have an 8MBps connection and works fine for me, but not others
<Guest75093> speed test in win7 PCs shows less than 1MBPS when i am connected
<cfhowlett> Guest75093, ask in #ubuntu
<Guest75093> thank you "cfhowlett"
<Guest48224> hello
<cfhowlett> Guest48224, greetings
<Guest48224> cfhowlett, i remember u
<Guest48224> we had a chat earlier regarding my xubuntu issues with internet connection
<Guest48224> hello?
<knome> !patience | Guest48224
<ubottu> Guest48224: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<fbn> cfhowlett: #libreoffice sent me back here ... have you good looking fonts in Xubuntu?
<knome> fbn, can you send a screenshot?
<knome> fbn, that might be just regular antialiasing that happens in linux
<knome> !imagebin | fbn
<ubottu> fbn: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<cfhowlett> fbn, screenshot ...You said it's print AND display, so I didn't pursue the antialiasing --- was I wrong?
<knome> cfhowlett, best to rule that out, and to see what the problem looks like
<cfhowlett> knome, awaiting the paste so we can see ... I've got my Writer set for Arial ... no complaints/problems
<knome> i don't have a printer at home/office, but i send invoices from xubuntu, and my clients have had absolutely no problem with them or their looks
<RJ45> Xubuntu 12.04.3 user here, I fell asleep leaving my computer on, I woke-up to find it still on, but non-responsive, just the blank screen of the monitor stuck in standby, had-to hard-reset, is this a known problem, and why is this happening?
<cfhowlett> RJ45, power management settings?  screen saver settings?  different scenarios would cause that behavior
<RJ45> cfhowlett: well as I said, it was still all fully on, just non-responsive, I've left it idle for hours on-end in the past with no problems.
<cfhowlett> RJ45, 1 time or repeated behavior?
<RJ45> cfhowlett: well, I've only had Xubuntu on this machine for a few days now, so it's too early to tell, but so-far this is the first time this has happened.
<achalverson> Hi all
<RJ45> CPU: AMD A10-6700 APU, RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 1866Mhz (1333Mhz utilised), MB: Asus F2A85-M
<RJ45> ^^ is that onfo of any help here? ^^
<RJ45> info*
<cfhowlett> RJ45, note the behavior, configuration, circumstances.  if it happens again, revisit the forums/IRC.  COULD be a bug but too early to say.
<achalverson> Every time I install a program, Docky closes.
<RJ45> L-/
<RJ45> when I click 'Hibernate', it says "Failed to hibernate; not authorised" ..so, ho do I enable hibernation? :-/
<cfhowlett> RJ45, do you have a /swap partition?  if no: no hibernate.
<RJ45> cfhowlett: wen I installed Xubuntu, I had it set to 'auto-partition' defaults, so yes, I have /swap just s tiny bit larger than my RAM capacity.
<RJ45> also the /swap is on an SSD, so that's cool :D
<RJ45> 0% swap currently in-use
<RJ45> on any other OS it should hibernate fine
<brainwash> does "sudo pm-hibernate" initiate the hibernate process?
<cfhowlett> RJ45, bring this question over to #ubuntu ... more eyes/minds available
<RJ45> IDK, never used that command before, lemme jus' try...
<elfy> RJ45: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<elfy> try that
<RJ45-> so, I tried 'sudo pm-hibernate', and it went into hibernation, but when I tried turning it back-on, I'm left with a completely non-responsive black screen
<RJ45-> not even [CTRL] + [ALT] + [F1]/[F2].. are doing anything.
<brainwash> looks like you have to fix this issue first then :/
<RJ45-> oh boy.. ¬_¬
<RJ45-> any ideas what's wrong?, Suspend to RAM works no problems
<RJ45-> time for a hard-reset :(
<Myrtti> AFAIK there was discussion some time ago (in which some time > year, I think) to remove the option of hibernating in atleast Ubuntu
<Myrtti> because it just seems to be failing all around
<Myrtti> well, some people might get it to work, but generally suspend just works better
<RJ45-> grrrrrrr
<RJ45->  want my Hibernate!
<RJ45-> X_X
<RJ45-> I'd pay for hibernate feature, and I'm totally poor! x_x
<Myrtti> yeah, that's why it's been disabled - it's not safe to use
<RJ45-> ugh
<Myrtti> I got burnt by it back in 2008 or so
<RJ45-> Myrtti: wut happened?
<Myrtti> it might be just that I didn't properly know what I was doing, but eventually I think I ended up reinstalling the whole system.
<RJ45-> 0_0
<Myrtti> it was a long time ago though so probably doesn't happen to you
<Myrtti> I think my laptop went to a reboot/unhibernate cycle and since the swap was encrypted it just failed miserably, and because it was my work laptop for which I had backups, it was quicker to just start over and restore backups than try to troubleshoot for hours
<RJ45-> "hey, 'Hibernate' is a pretty important feature for a-lot of users, but it's all fucky, should we fix?"; "nah just disable it, it's not like anyone'll really miss it, what they gonna do, switch to another OS?";  ".. but, but?..."
<Myrtti> so you're hundred per cent sure Suspend isn't a viable option for your usecase?
<Myrtti> also, please mind the language
<RJ45-> Myrtti: not unless there's someway so make it use powerless /swap instead, no.
<RJ45-> is there anything I can install, made by a non-profit organisation, solely focused on 'the perfect hibernation'?
<sheldon> yo
<sheldon> Im having a problem here
<sheldon> for some reason ,my sound indicator doesnt work
<sheldon> I tried gnome-sound-applet package
<sheldon> or just sound-indicator pacake
<sheldon> package
<sheldon> but it is still not working
<sheldon> so
<sheldon> if any one has a solution
<sheldon> I will be really appreciated
<GridCube> sheldon, what version of xubuntu are you using?
<GridCube> in any case the pavucontrol applet is stored inside the "plugin indicator" applet, if for some accident you close it, it "respawn" but only for the network button, in order to restore the plugin indicator to the whole range of indicators you need to eliminate add a new plugin indicator to you panel and then eliminate the redundant one.
<sheldon> hummm
<sheldon> its a daily update version
<sheldon> it might not stable
<sheldon> but the problem is when I switch to F1
<sheldon> it says stop restoring sound card state
<sheldon>  now my wifi is geting on n off randomly
<sheldon> it might due to the drivers' problem
<sheldon> but I checked online
<sheldon> it says my laptop model should be fully supported
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I'm kinda a tired of xubuntu and want to try unity.. Since i have monitors with bad relsolution i guess that would be stupid
<Peyam> or what do you thonk guys?
<sheldon> yep it s a stupid idea
<sheldon> I tried once
<sheldon> cuz I have two monitors
<sheldon> one good one bad
<sheldon> for the bad one
<Peyam> I use dual monitor too
<sheldon> the content just too large and way out of my screen
<Peyam> I had unity before but I don't remember why I delete it
<Peyam> yes that too.
<GridCube> sheldon, if its a development version you should ask on #xubuntu-devel :)
<sheldon> I suggest u need at least 1080P monitor
<sheldon> but no more than that
<Peyam> ubuntu doesn't work good with dual screen, not as configurateable as xfce, and doent have the right klick (showing menu) option
<Peyam> I have two 1024 x 768 or something. very old. I actually found them in garbage
<sheldon> I c ty~I will try that
<sheldon> I kind stick to gnome 2 environment so I decided to use xubuntu
<Peyam> me too. Still have a ubuntu 10.04 on CD :D
<sheldon> u r right the second monitor is nothing more than an extension of the main one
<sheldon> I dont like gnome 3 interface because its no supported by my graphic card
<sheldon> so It just constantly going down
<sheldon> for unity,,,,pppppfffffftttttt, nop
<Peyam> sheldon: do maximize ur screen I suggest to decrease the fontsize and use a small theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/prelude-dfr?content=148144
<Peyam> yes. Xfce is the best one when you use dual screen in my exprience. and greybird is a good theme.
<nmsss> hi, just installed latest xubuntu on a 3y/o lenovo notebook. after install finished it prompted "restart now" but was stuck (wallpaper + cursor only) so i had to manually restart. now i installed some updates and it prompted "restart now" but it hangs on black screen now. enabled encrypt for drive + homefolder, any ideas?
<ropeus> hi
<GridCube> !hi | ropeus
<ubottu> ropeus: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu926> hello
#xubuntu 2013-10-03
<Sir_Leto> I'm about to try dual booting with this mysterious uefi laptop.
<Sir_Leto> wish me luck
<Poisoned_Dragon> good luck
<Unit193> Alrighty, good luck.  Got the 64bit ISO?
<Sir_Leto> yes, of course.
<Sir_Leto> My windows 8 install doesnt boot instantly now that I've disabled a bunch of stuff to make dual booting work.
<Sir_Leto> I wonder if it'll annoy me
<Viva_Caligula> My take on booting is, I don't care if it takes 5 minutes so long as it's stable when running and rarely needs restarts
<j_> hi; i'm having issues with sound on my thinkpad x230: the builtin sound plays, but the usb-connected DAC does not
<j_> when i click on the sound/volume indicator applet, then settings, no audio settings appear
<j_> a command like "sudo aplay -l" *does* list my usb-connected DAC
<kristal> j_: Hmm... could try alsamixer
<Unit193> j_: What version?
<j_> re. alsamixer: it appears there too... i can mute the builtin, and set volume at like 50% on the usb
<j_> yet when i go to play .. no sound out of speakers
<j_> currently the latest
<kristal> j_: in alsamixer you can select sound card
<j_> (ubuntu version = 13.04)
<j_> kristal, when i run alsamixer, i can use f6 to select the usb dac
<j_> but even if i mute the builtin, no sound comes out of usb..
<j_> do i need to e.g. do something as root, or start some service or something?
<Unit193> j_: Menu > Multimedia > PulseAudio Volume Control.
<j_> HA!
<j_> weirdly when i right-click on the taskbar volume applet, that was not appearing
<j_> (where it used to)
<j_> gimme a sec here to fiddle
<j_> heheh man
<j_> awesome
<j_> turning builtin off from there was successful
<j_> i just didn't know how to get to that menu, except through the little taskbar applet thingy
<j_> and i feel midly embarrassed i didn't think of that
<j_> thanks again
<kristal> And here I was thinking pulse was broken for you. :P
<j_> the audio service certainly isn't .. i hear music
<j_> but the indicator applet is... being weird
<j_> it isn't responding to scroll up/down events
<j_> and still when i right click and then choose "Sound Preferences", the pulseaudio control panel doesn't show
<j_> instead it's some generic "System Settings" window, with only 3 options: Language Support, Printers, and Software & Updates
<j_> which is... not right
<j_> any thoughts on that?
<j_> this is the first time i've plugged in the usb audio, and it wasn't plugged in when i installed (if that has anything to do with it)
<kristal> sounds like your indicators is buggy
<j_> oh, i forgot to mention this is xubuntu, so it's xfce
<kristal> well you are on the xubuntu channel :P
<j_> ah, at least i chose that right
<j_> haha - had a few drinks earlier ;)
<j_> curiously the physical volume buttons on my laptop *do* work
<j_> hm; anyone else have any ideas how to fully reset/reinitialize the sound applet/indicator thingy?  (so that it resumes responding to scroll up/down mouse events to increase/decrease volume and so that right-clicking and choosing Sount Settings actually brings up the pulseaudio control panel)
<j_> i've tried killing both xfce4-volumed and gnome-sound-applet, to no avail
<j__> (<- the user formerly known as "j_): a reboot has not restored sane volume indicator app behavior
<j__> grr
<j__> i'm annoyed how this "just worked" in xubuntu 10, 11, and 12
<j__> i shall attempt to see if installing "indicator-sound-gtk2" and editing "/usr/share/dbus-1/services/indicator-sound.service" to point to it fixes anything as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204 suggests
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<j_> alas no
<j_> infinite tears and sadness for xfce audio applets everywhere
<j_> and poor tired users
<j_> :[
<j_> thanks tho, MISTER CHANNEL
<j_> peace
<kristal> Oh god why does thunar take so long to start in 13.10... didn't have this problem until today
<Jzarecta> hi I am running xubuntu on a small USB drive
<Jzarecta> I want to 'abstract' my home, and my wifi connections, how can I do this?
<Jzarecta> basically I dont want to put my wifi keys everytime I load (sorry I meant running on a CD not USB)
<Viva_Caligula> Running on a live cd, nothing is persistant
<Viva_Caligula> there may be a way to set it up as the cd is being made though
<Jzarecta> viva right, but I want to have all these credentials on my phone, so when I connect my phone, and run a script it will 'configure' my wifi connection, etc...
<Jzarecta> my phone will hold all these credentials of course.
<Jzarecta> I just dont want to a) remember password, b) execute the commands everytime I boot, etc.
<xyzone> only live usb can have persistence
<Jzarecta> xyzone, well I want to use my phone for storage of all that
<Jzarecta> I would probably need to create a user since mine is not xubuntu :)
<xyzone> there is no default tool. you'll have to do a custom hack yourself
<Jzarecta> so the script will generate my home, setup my wifi, mount my folders, etc.
<Jzarecta> xyzone, that's why I am here, I would think this would be something people do usually.
<Jzarecta> where can I load my wifi profiile?
<Jzarecta> anyone?
<Jzarecta> other question on xfce, is there a way to configure the behavior so that double click on the window is the same as 'shade'
<Jzarecta> ah got it, it was on the advanced preferences.. at the very end.
<Unit193> Jzarecta: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ files, and they have to be owned by root and 600.
<Jzarecta> Unit193, ah thanks.
<Unit193> And no, I wouldn't call this so standard, but nearly sounds like something I've done before. >_>
<Jzarecta> Unit193, really? I would think people would like to 'save' their wifi credentials somewhere else.
<Jzarecta> would be pretty embarassing getting locked out of your own wifi spots. :(
<Unit193> Yeah, but that's different than saving the config file.
<Unit193> And the scripts to setup home, networking, etc thing.
<Jzarecta> Unit193, right, I want to have my ~ on my phone, since is the only stable thing I can count on following with me and wont die tomorrow like a USB, etc.
<Jzarecta> Jzarecta, alternatively I wonder if I can just use my phone as a LiveUSB without disrupting the info I got there
<Jzarecta> I dont really know how to go about isolinux and everything there.
<xyzone> try installing live usb into your phone
<Jzarecta> xyzone, ok will look how to do this, I already found a few links.
<Jzarecta> thanks
<xyzone> use unetbootin
<Jzarecta> I tried that for my USBs but my laptop didnt pick it up, I have to go old school and burn it on a CD, and it did work.
<Jzarecta> (yes I did changed the BIOS settings)
<Jzarecta> I dont want unetbootin to errase my data on my phone, how can I do to prevent that?
<xyzone> load it to the sd card
<Jzarecta> should I partition my phone's SD card first? and just mount the partition?
<Jzarecta> ok
<xubuntu180> Hi
<cfhowlett> xubuntu180, greetings
<xubuntu180> I have a problem with GoldenDict
<xubuntu180> I have 13.04 xubuntu and GoldenDict does'not work
<cfhowlett> "doesn't work"????
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest10047> hi I want to launch an event using the Orange calendar
<cfhowlett> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<JZAbut> I can't seem to launch the sound player
<JZA> cfhowlett: I want to know how can I launch the mp3 file from the command line if there is any.. I know that the default media player
<JZA> but it has no default media player
<cfhowlett> JZA, sure.  what's the player?
<JZA> cfhowlett: well Parole
<JZA> cfhowlett: and gmusicbrowser
<JZA> I think gmusicbrowser uses gstreamer as the backend, not sure if I can use it from commandline
<cfhowlett> JZA, parole?  what the hey?  gmusicbrowser?  launch from the command line gmusicbrowser help    or -help   should display the options
<JZA> Parole Media Player, is the deefault in the xubuntu livecd
<antithesis> I accidentally did sudo apt-get install xfce4 on Xubuntu and now my configuration has changed. For example, transparency doesn't work anymore (did compositing break?) and alt-dragging things has no more effect. How can I undo this?
<antithesis> I'd like to just sudo apt-get remove xfce4 but then I'll lose the whole desktop environment
<cfhowlett> JZA, I'm on ubuntustudio, i.e. xubuntu plus multimedia.  never heard of it ...
<cfhowlett> antithesis, quick and easy:  go into /home   select and delete all .hidden files and folders      to clear all program settings
<antithesis> Can't I uninstall just the packages that are inside xfce4, but not in xubuntu-desktop?
<well_laid_lawn> try   sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop antithesis
<antithesis> Okay I dun goof'd. I renamed my ~/.config/xfce4 to xfce4.bak and reinstalled xubuntu-desktop, but now my old configuration is completely lost and renaming the folder back doesn't change anything either
<antithesis> plus, alt+dragging still doesn't move windows
<antithesis> Is there any other configuration files xfce uses? I don't want to reconfigure it from scratch
<linuxlite1969> cant set keyboard, first row of letters is azertyuiop but comes out as azerty456-
<Guest93419> hi
<Guest93419> hello
<Guest93419> anybody?
<olbi> hello, what do you need?
<elfy> they left olbi :)
<olbi> I saw it too late :P
<Myr4ik> Привет! Есть кто-нибудь, кто говорит по русски?
<ObrienDave> ru! | Myr4ik
<Myr4ik> Это значит да?
<ObrienDave> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Myr4ik> Ок, попробуем напролом) В *nix системах я новичок, так что могу сильно тупить... Как включить vsync в xubuntu 13.04? Ставил драйвер NVIDIA с сайта, но vsync так и не заработал. Видеокарта - 8600GT
<elfy> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ObrienDave> dang i keep forgetting ! first
<xubuntu954> Hello volounteers. A friend of mine has installed Xubuntu on my laptop to which I am completly new to. My wireless is not working due to it being permanently disabled (the wireless light will not turn from amber to blue). It is an hp dv7 1000ea and I have had this problem in the past. Is it something to do with the drivers, do they need updating and how would I do that on this OS?
<xubuntu954> Also the keypad doesn't work either
<xubuntu954> *volunteers
<ObrienDave> xubuntu954... i have had the wireless problem from a new kernel. has it worked under Xubuntu before?
<xubuntu954> sorry not the keypad. the track pad. And no, I have had only versions of Windows before
<ObrienDave> They updated the kernel within the past week or so
<xubuntu954> the Kernel?
<ObrienDave> did the wireless work under win?
<xubuntu954> Yes
<willem> Hi all
<willem> I have a question
<willem> I am installing xubuntu on my wife her laptop
<ObrienDave> xubuntu954... do you see an icon for networking on the taskbar?
<willem> But it is a Samsung 5 series and it has issues with hibernate
<xubuntu954> yes
<willem> I found several solutions
<willem> but which is recommandable?
<willem> TuxOnIce?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu954... right click the icon, is "enable wi-fi" checked?
<willem> Please help me out
<willem> Nobody?
<knome> !patience | willem
<ubottu> willem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> willem... one thing at a time please. what kind of hibernate issues
<xubuntu954> theres no 'enable wi-fi' when i right click the icon
<ObrienDave> xubuntu954... ok, right click and select edit connections
<xubuntu954> yes
<willem> I activated hibernate i powermanagement
<ObrienDave> xubuntu954... select add
<willem> When I close the lid, and open again, the screen stays black but the fan works
<ObrienDave> xubuntu954... select wi-fi
<willem> so I can not come back
<ObrienDave> xubuntu954... another window will appear. you will have to add SSID and password info
<xubuntu954> sorry yes, there is enable netowrk and that is checked, however when I am not connected via cable it is unchecked. Okay, add
<ObrienDave> xubuntu954... does the wired connection work?
<xubuntu954> yes I am on it now. What I think is that the wirless switch on the computer (which is touch control) has locked itself to 'OFF'
<ObrienDave> xubuntu954... ok, that could be a BIOS setting or you might have to enable it in windows before it will 'stay on' under Xubuntu. try both
<xubuntu954> Okay, are you assuming the laptop is partitioned?
<ObrienDave> no, usually the touch switch is controlled by BIOS. mine has a physical slide switch. yours is simply a toggle on a chip somewhere
<xubuntu954> how do I access the BIOS settings on Xubuntu
<ObrienDave> willem, have you tried moving mouse, hitting space bar, etc., coming out of hibernate?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu954... umm, do you know how to get to the bios settings for your computer?
<willem> Yes everything, powerbutton
<willem> it is a know issue
<xubuntu954> Okay, I'll try that. Thank you  ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> willem... go to settings manager, power manager, extended, uncheck  "lock screen" at the bottom
<willem> thank you but that is not what I mean, this is about screenprotection
<willem> exampel: http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<willem> it is a bug with several (not official) solutions.
<ObrienDave> i guess i should have asked, what version of Xubuntu do you use?
<willem> I use 13.04
<ObrienDave> ok, let me try to hibernate. BRB
<willem> it is laptop specific, my acer works fine, but the samsung just freezes
<ObrienDave> back
<ObrienDave> mine seems to work ok. when you come from hibernate, do you have any USB drives connected?
<willem> no
<willem> it is laptop dependant
<ObrienDave> what model laptop?
<ObrienDave> willem... have you read this? http://www.pauljoyceuk.com/codex/2012/howto-make-ubuntu-12-04-hibernate-successfully/
<willem> yes
<willem> but i am in doubt if this one is better: http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<ObrienDave> i'm thinking the fix for that is too old for 13.04
<ObrienDave> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<ObrienDave> back in a few
<ObrienDave> back
<willem> how can i move a program to the dock?
<ObrienDave> not sure if you can add just any program to the taskbar
<willem> no the dock at the bottom
<Poisoned_Dragon> is it a real dock, or the lower panel?
<willem> lower panel
<Poisoned_Dragon> the lower panel, you right click, mouse over to panel, then click add new items
<Poisoned_Dragon> then you add a laucher
<ObrienDave> i don't use the lower panel. can't help you there
<Poisoned_Dragon> right click the launcher to config for the app you want to launch
<willem> thanks
<Poisoned_Dragon> np
<Poisoned_Dragon> you can also right click the launcher to move it
<Poisoned_Dragon> I love xfce
<ObrienDave> me too
<willem> me too
<willem> but i hope to get the hibernate issue solved
<ObrienDave> well, I just added a launcher to the top panel in the same way ;))
<ObrienDave> learn something new everyday :))
<Poisoned_Dragon> ObrienDave, you can also move panel objects from one panel to another
<Poisoned_Dragon> just by right clicking
<Poisoned_Dragon> no need to delete and recreate
<ObrienDave> didn't know that. I hate more than 1 panel. that's the first thing i get rid of. traditional menu kinda guy ;)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think the only object that can't be right-clicked to move is the indicator plugin.
<Poisoned_Dragon> having 2 can be convenient. But, to each his/her own.
<ObrienDave> if you mean the running app panel, yes, it can be moved by right click between icons ;)
<Poisoned_Dragon> no, the one that shows your mixer and network
<ObrienDave> yep, that's the one
<ObrienDave> try really close to the bottom :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> nvm, I got it. :)
<ObrienDave> cool
<Poisoned_Dragon> no, I'm right it's the indicator plugin.
<Poisoned_Dragon> that's just the speaker
<Poisoned_Dragon> but, you're right about the notification area
<ObrienDave> ok, we're both correct :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> still, it can be handled in panel preferences
<ObrienDave> cool, good to know. thanks
<Poisoned_Dragon> np
<michaelwang32> is xbuntu good for a p4 with 1.75gb
<michaelwang32> is xbuntu good for a p4 with 1.75gb
#xubuntu 2013-10-04
<xubuntu749> ciao
<bugbeast> usually when i want to share a folder i right click on it, select properties and there is a sharing tab. i just installed 13.04 on a new machine and there is no option to share.  i have installed samba and system-config-samba. what am I missing?
<bugbeast> i added a share in the samba GUI in launcher -> System -> Samba but I cant push files into the folder from a windows machine. i get a permission denied error.  (shared the public folder in my home folder to anyone with read/write control)
<HonestAbe> hello folks!
<HonestAbe> I've got some trouble, I messaged the fine folks at #xfce, but it might be more of a xubuntu problem
<HonestAbe> I've got two themes that seem to want to battle it out for control of my desktop
<HonestAbe> one handles windows, and the other handles the panel
<HonestAbe> any suggestions on how to fix this? Should I nuke my ~/.config folder?
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, never heard of a battle royal between a window manager theme and a panel theme
<HonestAbe> It's quite exciting
<Unit193> One is "Appearance" and the other is in "Window Manager"?
<HonestAbe> they're holding knives to eachother's digital throats /s
<Poisoned_Dragon> what is it doing?
<HonestAbe> Unit193: Bingo.
<Unit193> HonestAbe: My other option was see if Germany or Russia win. ;P
<HonestAbe> hmmm
<HonestAbe> that seems like the more entertaining of the two options
<HonestAbe> but alas, this is absolutely infuriating
<Poisoned_Dragon> what is the appearance theme and the wm theme?
<HonestAbe> actually, it's ignoring the appearance theme
<Poisoned_Dragon> and where are they clashing?
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh
<HonestAbe> well, the top border changes
<HonestAbe> (not sure as to the precise terminology)
<HonestAbe> but everything else remains windows 98
<Poisoned_Dragon> the top border of the window?
<HonestAbe> yes
<HonestAbe> xfce4-panel also gives no fucks
<Poisoned_Dragon> ok, so it sounds like the wm theme isdoing it's job
<HonestAbe> ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> if the appearance theme isn't changing the panels, maybe the appearance theme isn't an appearance theme at all
<HonestAbe> ok
<HonestAbe> how do i destroy this appearance imposter?
<HonestAbe> and will I need silvered weapons?
<Poisoned_Dragon> a theme folder has to have other folders in it that are dedicated to changing the wm or the appearance
<Poisoned_Dragon> theme folders with xfwm4 folders in it affect the wm
<Poisoned_Dragon> appearance theme folders will have gtk2 or metacity theme folders
<Poisoned_Dragon> some themes have both, to change both
<HonestAbe> ok, none of them are working through the appearance picker
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh.... that is odd
<HonestAbe> and the panel, still giving no fucks
<Poisoned_Dragon> is the panel set to use the appearance style, or are they set to custom?
<HonestAbe> use system style
<Poisoned_Dragon> right click on a panel, mouse over panel and click panel preferences
<HonestAbe> i just nuked my panel prefs
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm... I never had this prob before.
<HonestAbe> i'm about to nuke my entire .config folder
<HonestAbe> and see if that does it
<Poisoned_Dragon> was it always that way, or was it after an update?
<HonestAbe> not even after an update
<HonestAbe> just after a reboot one day
<HonestAbe> maybe an update? I don't know. I'm a terrible person and I don't pay attention.
<Poisoned_Dragon> if I didn't know better, I'd swear you needed to reinstall xfce-panel
<HonestAbe> weeeeell
<HonestAbe> it's not just eh panel, remember
<HonestAbe> *the
<Poisoned_Dragon> *xfce4-panel
<HonestAbe> it's also everything theme based that isn't the top border
<Poisoned_Dragon> If the wm themes are working, then I would look into the panel component first
<HonestAbe> hrmmm
<HonestAbe> ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you try other wm themes?
<HonestAbe> i'll try it and report back
<HonestAbe> every wm theme
<Poisoned_Dragon> and they work?
<HonestAbe> just the top border
<HonestAbe> nothing else is affected
<HonestAbe> no fonts
<HonestAbe> no buttons
<Poisoned_Dragon> that's all that they are for
<Poisoned_Dragon> the window borders
<Poisoned_Dragon> and the top
<HonestAbe> really?
<HonestAbe> wow, color me ignorant
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup
<HonestAbe> thought they handled the menu bars as well
<Poisoned_Dragon> so, diagnose the panel component
<HonestAbe> ok
<HonestAbe> i shall reinstall that and report back
<Poisoned_Dragon> k
<HonestAbe> oh my
<HonestAbe> it's so angry
<HonestAbe> it's come back from the abyss stronger than ever.
<HonestAbe> that is to say, the panel remains unfazed
<HonestAbe> and unchanged
<HonestAbe> i'm going to try nuking .configg
<HonestAbe> *.config
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmmm
<HonestAbe> and see what happens
<Poisoned_Dragon> ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> wait
<Poisoned_Dragon> the folder?
<HonestAbe> yes
<HonestAbe> brb
<HonestAbe> *be right back.
<Poisoned_Dragon> but, doesn't it have other config files for other things?
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmmm oh well
<Poisoned_Dragon> any luck?
<HonestAbe> no
<HonestAbe> but something similar has happened before
<HonestAbe> and this fixed it
<HonestAbe> but it had to restart a second time(i'm not sure why)
<HonestAbe> so, I'll restart again, but to answer your question earlier
<HonestAbe> yes, there is other stuff there, but nothing of value
<HonestAbe> to me at least.
<Poisoned_Dragon> k
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wish I could be more helpful. I never had that problem before
<HonestAbe> it's totally fine
<HonestAbe> it's a bizarre problem.
<HonestAbe> this time though, the theme changed on restart
<HonestAbe> so, no more windows 98
<HonestAbe> but it still doesn't change within the menu
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmmm
<HonestAbe> restarting
<HonestAbe> but ponder that
<HonestAbe> deeply.
<HonestAbe> had any epiphanies?
<Poisoned_Dragon> no :(
<HonestAbe> dang.
<Poisoned_Dragon> what version of xubuntu are you using?
<HonestAbe> 12.10 apparently
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm
<Poisoned_Dragon> could be a good excuse to back up your data and do a clean install of 13.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> :)
<HonestAbe> arrrrgh
<HonestAbe> it totally could be
<HonestAbe> but that is the last thing i want to do tonight
<Poisoned_Dragon> because it's either software related, or your filesystem took a dump
<Poisoned_Dragon> either way, a fresh something is in order.
<Poisoned_Dragon> then do it tommorow
<HonestAbe> I'm going away for the weekend
<HonestAbe> i have to do it on monday or tuesday
<HonestAbe> probably tuesday
<Poisoned_Dragon> ah. :(
<happyjoy> id say use 12.04.3
<Poisoned_Dragon> Whatever you decide yo use, I wish you luck with it.
<HonestAbe> totally not looking forward to that
<Poisoned_Dragon> think of it as a good reason to unplug for a bit
<Poisoned_Dragon> we all need to unplug now and then
<HonestAbe> it's not the unplugging
<HonestAbe> it's the drivers
<Poisoned_Dragon> broadcom wifi?
<HonestAbe> nvidia card
<Poisoned_Dragon> meh... jockey can handle the driver aspect.
<HonestAbe> ethernet connection for the win
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh... the wifi is nvidia?
<HonestAbe> err
<HonestAbe> no
<HonestAbe> graphics card is
<HonestAbe> i don't even use wifi is what i was saying
<Poisoned_Dragon> ah, ok. Was about to give you that puzzled look
<HonestAbe> yeah
<HonestAbe> that would have been bizarre
<happyjoy> it has been done
<HonestAbe> more bizarre than any problems i'd have had tonight
<Poisoned_Dragon> so, this is a desktop on an ethernet connection?
<HonestAbe> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> well, if the video drivers are the hardest part, I'd say you're golden. Unless you have an interesting gpu
<HonestAbe> nah
<HonestAbe> nothing that interesting
<HonestAbe> i should probably switch to a distro with eyecandy
<HonestAbe> but goddamnit, i like xubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> I could have a modern quad core with any gtx model nvidia, and I would still use xfce
<HonestAbe> ^
<HonestAbe> that's what I have
<Viva_Caligula> I think eye candy looks plain ugly.
<HonestAbe> also ^
<HonestAbe> simplicity is beauty
<Viva_Caligula> I like simple clean stuff, and square corners
<Poisoned_Dragon> closest thing I have to eyecandy is xfce with plank.
<Poisoned_Dragon> and a nice theme
<Poisoned_Dragon> preferably dark
<HonestAbe> hmm, if i'm going to do a clean install
<HonestAbe> anyone know of any modern/updated equivalents to gnomedo?
<HonestAbe> might do away with panels completely
<Poisoned_Dragon> anything with just openbox. lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> if your savvy with conky, you could eliminate panels that way
<Poisoned_Dragon> then just have a right click menu
<Poisoned_Dragon> maybe a dock
<HonestAbe> have to seen gnomedo?
<Poisoned_Dragon> never heard of it
<HonestAbe> it was awesome
<HonestAbe> last updated in 2009 though
<HonestAbe> super+<space> brought up a box with which you could go to directories/programs/wherever the imagination fancied
<Poisoned_Dragon> updated 2012
<HonestAbe> heeey, their homepage lies
<HonestAbe> http://do.cooperteam.net/
<HonestAbe> oh, project news. Wow, I'm retarded.
<HonestAbe> offhand, how do you make a function in bash?
<HonestAbe> *define a function
<Poisoned_Dragon> I dunno
<Poisoned_Dragon> not that savvy
<Viva_Caligula> 31 turns down...
<Viva_Caligula> *pause for soldering iron to heat up*
<Viva_Caligula> wrong channel, whoops
<excalibr> xfce4 users, what does your xfce4-terminal report $COLORTERM as?
<cfhowlett> command not found
<koegs> cfhowlett: you have to use "echo $COLORTERM"
<vdonnefort> Hi all!
<vdonnefort> I've just installed xubuntu 13.04
<vdonnefort> and I can't find msmtp
<vdonnefort> do you know wht?
<Unit193> !info msmtp
<ubottu> msmtp (source: msmtp): light SMTP client with support for server profiles. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.30-1 (raring), package size 112 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Unit193> !info msmtp-gnome
<ubottu> msmtp-gnome (source: msmtp): light SMTP client with support for server profiles - with GNOME keyring support. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.30-1 (raring), package size 45 kB, installed size 137 kB
<cfhowlett> vdonnefort, in other words you have to manually install it
<Unit193> excalibr: xfce4-terminal
<vdonnefort> cfhowlett: though I have standard repo into sources.list? Why It doesn't appear?
<cfhowlett> mtmtp is a gnome app and xubuntu is XFCE so ...
<cfhowlett> or is it?
<cfhowlett> maybe I misspoke
<cfhowlett> anyway, easy enough to install: sudo apt-get install msmtp*
<excalibr> Unit193: thank you!
<vdonnefort> cfhowlett: that's my problem: "apt-cache search msmtp: nothin!" :)
<Unit193> Might want to drop that asterisk..
<Unit193> vdonnefort: It's in universe.
<cfhowlett> vdonnefort, so you must enable the universe repository
<Unit193> Have you updated sources recently?
<vdonnefort> ooooh thanks, I have to add universe repo
<vdonnefort> Unit193: yes just before trying apt-cache search
<Unit193> Thought universe was default, not sure about multiverse.
<vdonnefort> do you know why this repo has been removed into xubuntu? Thank you for your help! Unit193 & cfhowlett
<Unit193> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Unit193> Meh.
<User66> Hello everybody, I do wonder if the AMD Drivers (using Xubuntu 13.04 and gonna install AMD Drivers 13.4), are they the same as regular Ubuntu?
<baizon> User66: yes they are
<baizon> janeks991: stop it pls
<User66> baizon: Thanks, I do wonder somehing more due... When I "sucessfully" installed previously I got to the login (when rebooted) but I could not log in
<User66> Is that normal?
<knome> Janeks991, please remove your other clients from the channel; you have 6
<jglauche> hey, after upgrading to 13.04 I'm unable to set keyboard shortcuts in xfce4-terminal
<jglauche> like. I do want to have crtl+c and crtl+shift+c functionality swapped
<Nein9999> I'm the only have problem installing Steam (sudo dpkg -i steam_latest.deb)
<Nein9999> Error: dpkg: error processing steam-launcher (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Nein9999> Fixed :=)
<Nein9999> All thourgh, I have gotten a black screen while trying to install AMD Drivers (13.4) second time, can't do anything and I need to format
<Nein9999> I can fill upp information if somebody would answear...
<cfhowlett> !patience|Nein9999
<ubottu> Nein9999: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nein9999> ubottu: Thanks I will search more (thanks for links), all due it's VERY hard to do anything when you can't even installl GPU drivers...
<ubottu> Nein9999: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nein9999> and I got owend...
<Nein9999> Well played
<knome> jglauche, open the menu, hover over the menu item you want to change the shortcut for and press the new shortcut key
<knome> jglauche, if that doesn't work, go go settings manager -> appearance -> settings and check 'enable editable accelerators', then try again
<jglauche> knome: I don't want to set a menu item, I want to edit my shortcuts inside the terminal window
<jglauche> knome: like ctrl+c should copy, ctrl+v should paste (instead crtl+shift+key)
<jglauche> knome: this menu doesn't exist anymore, apparently..
<knome> jglauche, please read again what i said
<knome> jglauche, go to the edit menu, hover over "copy" and press ctrl+C
<knome> jglauche, that's the standard GTK+ way of editing shortcuts
<jglauche> oh.
<jglauche> yeah, that works well if the menu item is not set to disabled
<knome> well select some text... but you're correct, that's probably a bug.
<jglauche> did figure that out..
<knome> jglauche, you could check if one exists, and if not, file one
<jglauche> so, ~$ ^C
<jglauche> err
<jglauche> I wonder how I can stop it from issuing a SIGINT when doign ctrl+c and not having a text selected
<knome> for that, you might need to do some xmodmap modifications
<xubuntu718> Hello, when I do sudo apt-get update and after upgrade I get three package how need to be updated, how do I download them?
<xubuntu718> "The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic"
<bgardner> xubuntu718: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu718> bgardiner: You are right Sir :D
<RJ45> I left my computer on all night last night again, and the same thing happened again; came back to black screen of total unresponsiveness
<RJ45> seriously, what's going on?
<RJ45> I can't for the life of me figure-out what's wrong!, I've checked all the settings and they appear to be pretty safe
<RJ45> I REALLY can't have this happening every night! 0_0
<RJ45> it appears as-if my problem might be like this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/882251
<RJ45> except I'm using Xubuntu 12.04.3, and it's happening in 'blank screen only mode', not 'random'.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 882251 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu default screen saver: random - permanently blanks screen" [Undecided,New]
<RJ45> also, this problem only seems to occur at night, when I leave it during the day, I come back and it's okay
<jglauche> RJ45: can you remotely log into the computer if that happens?
<RJ45> jglauche: IDK.. I doubt is, it's completely unresponsive by keyboard not even '[CTRL] + [ALT] + [F1/2/3...]', I could try installing SSH to try when it happens again
<dr0p> hi, what's the gtk theme used by default in 13.10 ?
<jglauche> RJ45: please do
<bgardner> RJ45: Have you tried the magic SysReq keystrokes?
<RJ45> jglauche: I'd set0up VNC too if it wasn't too buggy to keep running on Xubuntu :-/
<RJ45> set-up*
<jglauche> buggy?
<jglauche> install x11vnc and you'll have a session of your current desktop
<RJ45> yeah, just randomly closes after a while of being launched from shell, and the applications menu icon shows-up a GUI that doesn't work, has settings that do nothing x_x
<RJ45> jglauche: lol, that's the one that's all screwy! XD
<jglauche> really?
<RJ45> yup
<jglauche> what happens?
<RJ45> look up o.o
<RJ45> <RJ45> yeah, just randomly closes after a while of being launched from shell, and the applications menu icon shows-up a GUI that doesn't work, has settings that do nothing x_x
<jglauche> uh
<RJ45> when I launch from command line, it does work, I have a nice VNC server ..for about 3 minutes :-/
 * jglauche is terrible at assimilating information today
<jglauche> how does it crash? segfault?
<RJ45> IDK...
<RJ45> I could try now I guess
<jglauche> it should output *something* on the command line
<sheldoraaaa> yo
<bgardner> sheldoraaaa: Hello
<RJ45> jglauche: yeah jus' tried, didn't work for long, it just froze-up on client side (client is usually fine with other servers), when it froze-up there was nothing unusual logged-out, and when I clicked disconnect on client side, the server exited.
<sheldoraaaa> hey anyone kno if is there any hardware identify software ?
<jglauche> RJ45: what you could try is having the server run over the night, but do not connect with a client. then if it freezes, try to connect and see if it's still there
<jglauche> also ssh into it while you do just to be sure
<bgardner> RJ45: Or try this next time you find it locked up: http://fosswire.com/post/2007/09/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<RJ45> jglauche: wanna see the output?, I can paste-bin it
<jglauche> RJ45: not sure if it's useful if the client freezes
<RJ45> jglauche:   http://pastebin.com/nTf6qZdq
<RJ45> jglauche:  logged-into Pastebin, and created baste, just for you :3
<jglauche> RJ45: nothing unusual, seems like the client is the problem
<RJ45> jglauche: nope, client is fine, never had a problem with Vino server on Ubuntu, and any other VNC, and I've used VNC with a-lot of stuff, including a Raspberry PI running Raspbian, and an android smartphone :D  so safe to say, the client has been put through its paces.
<RJ45> client is 'Vinagre'
<jglauche> never tried
<jglauche> I'm using xvncviewer
<RJ45> anyways I gotta get-up and go somewhere now :-/
<RJ45> c'ya
<jglauche> report back tomrrow if the computer crashed or your screen..
<RJ45> yeah yeah, and I should have at-least SSH running smoothly by then, so I can try that thing :)
<cson> theadmin: thanks for the push.  xubuntu has freed up my cores.
<cson> I can even watch vlc full screen now.
<Josh______> hohoho
<bgardner> Josh______: Couple months too early.
<Josh______> Wouldn't think it with the weather here, freezing cold, frost in the mornings, raining every day... Perfect excuse for me :)
<Josh______> Might be looking for some advice in the next few minutes, trying to get Xubuntu set up on a server, since the Ubuntu Server kernel kept crashing
<TheSheep> Josh______: they both use the same kernel
<Josh______> They do, but there is something about the installer causing the kernel to crash
<Josh______> I'm not to most advanced kernel / bios / linux user in the world. In fact, I've barely touched on it, but the company is bringing in some servers so I'm hoping I can acquire the knowledge I need as I go along
<Jonatan1> Hi
<Jonatan1> I need some help installing drivers
<Josh______> Anyone know something similar to ethtool which is installed by default on xubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> why not just install ethtool?
<rawrmonster> does gcc come with xubuntu by default? (from the install disk)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think so.
<Poisoned_Dragon> how else are you going to compile
<Poisoned_Dragon> actually, that's silly. There are a number of compilers.
<rawrmonster> I didn't know because it was a binary distro. I was thinking that they might try and save space on the disk.
<genii> Since it's a dependency of build-essential I imagine it's on the disc
<rawrmonster> I know i have it on my work machine but it is connected to the internet where my home machine does not have internet atm.
<rawrmonster> But thank so you much for your guys help :D
<kRush> is there an extra channel for saucy?
<Pici> #ubuntu+1
<xubuntuuser> Hola Hi
<kRush> so nothing xubuntu specific?
<Poisoned_Dragon> not that I know of.
<kRush> kk, thx
<genii> kRush: #ubuntu+1 is a catch-all for all the distributions... Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, etc, so long as they are on Saucy
<nicklas_> hello, never done an upgrade before, but thought id try when 13.10 is available. what is the differences from reinstalling instead, what changes and what doesnt change?
<nicklas_> like this from the beta announcement: "66A tool for changing your theme colors easily, gtk-theme-config, has been added to the default installation" . will that get installed when upgrading, and the new version of everything with all improvements/preinstalled apps/functions in new version?
<Unit193> It'll get pulled in with xubuntu-desktop, aye.
<nicklas_> also, can stuff ive installed get removed? and reposes removed?
<Unit193> It'd only get removed if it conflicted or was dropped out of the repos, doesn't normally remove much/anything.  Repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ get commented out, but easy enough to re-enable.
<Unit193> Depending on how you upgrade, it'll show you everything it's updating, installing, or removing.
<xubuntu362> can somebody help me some of my hardware is too new for the kernel so i can't operate xubuntu is there any solution?
<xubuntu362> the problems are that the graphical card and the wireless network card don't work like it should be.
<baizon> xubuntu362: what hardware, and which version of xubuntu?
<xubuntu362> the latest version
<xubuntu362> graphic card and wireless network card
<baizon> xubuntu362: which hardware vendor?
<baizon> we need more details
<xubuntu362> the older versions 12 are running fine except the wireless card but they run the others don't
<xubuntu362> wireless ac 7260 intel
<xubuntu362> and nvidea graphic card
<baizon> xubuntu362: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<xubuntu362> yeah but the installer won't drive either
<baizon> xubuntu362: http://askubuntu.com/questions/322511/no-wireless-with-intel-centrino-advanced-n-7260
<xubuntu362> when I want to install the newest version ( kernel ) the only thing I get is a black screen
<xubuntu362> after choosing start xubuntu
<dunpeal> Hi. Is there a way to remove window decoration for any window?
<dunpeal> (The title bar, basically.)
<genii> !info maximus
<ubottu> maximus (source: maximus): Automaximizing window management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.14-3 (raring), package size 19 kB, installed size 97 kB
<Azelphur> dunpeal: all windows, or a specific one?
<dunpeal> Azelphur: a specific one.
<Azelphur> devilspie then, maximus does all windows afaik
<Azelphur> there's a frontend, gdevilspie, that's probably what you'll want to install
<dunpeal> Azelphur: no way to just do it manually for one window?
<Azelphur> dunpeal: oh, just as a one off?
<dunpeal> devilspie is a persistent service
<dunpeal> Azelphur: yeah, pretty much :)
<Azelphur> devilspie is like rules, eg if I open XBMC, it takes the title bar off, that's what I use it for
<Azelphur> ah, I think wmctrl can do it one off
<dunpeal> cool, thanks.
<Azelphur> dunpeal: it has a toggle fullscreen, but not a toggle decorated it seems
<dunpeal> Azelphur: do you know if there's any tool that can customize the display icon of a process?
<dunpeal> The icon displayed in the alt-tab application switcher?
<Azelphur> dunpeal: that I doubt, that's set inside the application.
<dunpeal> KDE/Qt can sometimes override it
<Azelphur> dunpeal: I could probably make you a little python to do the decorations thing, if you wanted though
<dunpeal> but I understand :)
<dunpeal> Azelphur: thanks, but don't trouble yourself, I can do it myself. you were going to use wcnk?
<Azelphur> dunpeal: indeed.
<dunpeal> wnck*
<dunpeal> Azelphur: do you have any idea if it's possible to maximize a window across more than one monitor?
<Azelphur> dunpeal: absolutely, I do it all the time
<Azelphur> I play WoW dual screen xD
<Azelphur> I do it with devilspie just by setting the window size to the size of both of my monitors
<Azelphur> and the location to 0,0
<dunpeal> cool. btw, looks like devilspie was abandoned, so are you using devilspie 2?
<Azelphur> nope, I'm just using standard gdevilspie, it's still in the repos and works fine
<Azelphur> didn't know there was a devilspie 2 :)
<dunpeal> https://wiki.gnome.org/DevilsPie
<dunpeal> Note that Devil's Pie isn't really maintained - you may be more interested in the successor project Devil's Pie 2.
<Azelphur> cool :)
<dunpeal> thanks a lot, you've been very helpful
<Azelphur> np
<dunpeal> I had a few other questions, not sure if I'm going overboard, but I'm an XFCE newbie
<Azelphur> dunpeal: might wanna check out xdotool too, that has some related stuff that may be interested
<dunpeal> for example, xfconf-query queries some kind of a database, but where is that database located?
<dunpeal> e.g. when I use "$ xfconf-query -c xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts --create"
<dunpeal> where on the disk is the new entry added?
<Azelphur> dunpeal: ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf
<Azelphur> I think
<dunpeal> Azelphur: yup, it's in XML files there!  thanks again.
<Azelphur> yw :)
<evan_> hi i have a problem installing on a power PC, if anyone would mind lending me a hand....
<genii> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<evan_> !PPC
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
#xubuntu 2013-10-05
<Travis> Hello
<happyjoy> hi
<Travis> How big of a HDD partition is good enough for xubuntu?
<happyjoy> others may happen along later. its best to state the issue and wait
<happyjoy> 8GB is the smallest i'd go
<happyjoy> you can do 6
<Travis> I am trying to partition my 80GB HDD into three sections.
<happyjoy> for?
<Travis> One for that nasty MegaSatan stuff.  One is for FreeDOS (So I can program some old radios).  The last is for Xubuntu
<happyjoy> however you need the space you'll be good
<happyjoy> win7/8 needs at least 20gb
<Travis> Would 20GB be good enough for xubuntu?
<happyjoy> yup
<happyjoy> i use xubuntu on thumbdrives
<Travis> Wish I had a SATA adapter for this laptop.  I have an old 320GB HDD I ripped out of one of those external ones.
<happyjoy> you can get adapters, the issue is space
<Travis> That's why I want the 320 GB.
<phunyguy> does anyone know what it is about Xubuntu that makes it use system tray icons for update notifications?
<phunyguy> package, config, etc
<phunyguy> I installed ubuntu-desktop package over an Xubuntu install, because I was testing some things, and in Unity it had those tray icons.... which I want to replicate on a straight ubunt instal.
<phunyguy> install*
<phunyguy> ubuntu*
<phunyguy> sheesh
<Unit193> update-notifier?
<phunyguy> that is on a default ubuntu install.. so I am curious as to what makes it different
<phunyguy> ubuntu itself uses popups that are annoying.
<phunyguy> I would rather have it be the tray icon version, same with apper.
<Unit193> Raring or saucy?
<phunyguy> raring
<Unit193> (I have mangled versions of the indicator stuff, and killed the notifier long ago as it's a pain.)
<phunyguy> yeah, it's just less of a pain in xubuntu.
<phunyguy> in unity it bugs the heck out of you by popping up in your face.
<Unit193> ...Does the manager come up?
<phunyguy> same with the "you need to reboot and this will stay open until you do"
<phunyguy> it does.
<phunyguy> I'm just curious as to what makes xubuntu different.
<Unit193> /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/20_xubuntu-default-settings.gschema.override that might.
<phunyguy> I shoulda kept the xubuntu ones.
<phunyguy> ahh nonexistent file.
<phunyguy> so that may do it
<Unit193> From xubuntu-default-settings
<phunyguy> aahhh xubuntu-default-settings
<phunyguy> hmmm that may pull in more than I want
<phunyguy> :(
<phunyguy> sounds like a VM is in order.
<phunyguy> wait a minute
<phunyguy> xfce4-notifyd
<phunyguy> lol?
<Unit193> Much better than the "default" one.
<phunyguy> :-/
<Unit193> "notification-daemon"
<phunyguy> where is that executable normally located?
<phunyguy> I installed it, but it isn't in /usr/bin
<Unit193> It's a daemon, but it has a configuration tool at /usr/bin/xfce4-notifyd-config
<phunyguy> yeah but how do you start the daemon
<phunyguy> :(
<meh_> Would anyone have suggestions for reducing bootime? I'm at 100 seconds! The machine booted faster before switching to linux...
<baizon> meh_: install bootchart and post the results or google to check for the unneeded services which you can disable
<meh_> baizon_:okay.
<meh_> baizon_ how could I post it?
<meh_> baizon_: I'm kind of new to irc would be able to tell me how to post a chart
<baizon> sorry was afk.
<JZA> hi i got a liveSD (usb) but I notice that my installation is not persistant
<JZA> after a reboot I get the defautl desktop no config files
<JZA> should I disable some kind of fs switch
<JZA> maybe because I choose to 'try xubuntu before installing'
<JZA> has some kind of union-filesystem or something that makes a steady state
<JZA> anyone around?
<elfy> not many I'd guess
<elfy> I'd assume if you've not got persistence you've not set it up to have it - a normal default usb image won't
<elfy> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<JZA> elfy: thanks.
<JZA> elfy: I am reading about it, seems is not that easy, since I am running on the liveUSB, I guess I need to re-download the iso and open it
<JZA> and then do the initrd, I wonder if I cnan pass this as a boot argument
<JZA> I want to install on an SD
<rygD> does anyone have experience working with pcmcia memory cards in 12.04?
<bekks> What are they supposed to do? Presenting awfully slow memory to a computer? :)
<rygD> sure
<rygD> i am just trying to use it to load a driver
<cfhowlett> pcmcia?  are those still around?
<rygD> not really
<rygD> this isn't even flash
<cfhowlett> rygD, um, USB is WAY faster - and cheap too!
<rygD> 2meg sram
<rygD> cfhowlett: doesn't work with what i am using
<buu> Hey, how do I add a new window manager?
<buu> Like, what manual steps do I need to do to make it either run by default or be selectable somehow?
<cfhowlett> buu, sudo apt-get install...then logout.  choose the other option.  login.
<buu> cfhowlett: The one I installed wasn't via apt-get =]
<cfhowlett> buu, ok HOW did you install? :)
<buu> make install!
<cfhowlett> buu, try the logout/login method
<cfhowlett> buu, if that fails, ask in #ubuntu ... more eyes to see
<rygD> cfhowlett: do you think someone over there might be able to help with my issues?
<cfhowlett> rygD, couldn't hurt to ask
<Sysi> buu: you wanna run it with xfce or just by itself?
<buu> Sysi: Just by itself
<buu> Also, new question, how do I get it to stop going into suspend when I close the lid?
<buu> Do I have to restart for the setting to take effect
<buu> Is there any quick and easy way to temporarily mount a samba share without cli mount/fstab stuff?
<buu> Like via the file browser?
<Guest23518> Hi
<Guest23518> some people have see this clones on the panel : http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturedcran-05102013-153749.php ???
<Guest23518> "Comptes en ligne"
<elfy> buu: as far as I know you can do so in the file browser yes - also look at gigolo
<elfy> Guest23518: not sure what you're asking
<Guest23518> elfy, gnome-control-center-signon package parameters appear 2 times
<Guest23518> je suis pas sûr s'il était installé par défaut, où si je l'avais ajouter depuis la logithèque..
<mio6> Hello. I have reinstalled Xubuntu on my laptop. Wiped my old install because of a mistake. However I have a backup of my /home directory. How can I import all the settings and everything from there to the new install? I have the other folders from / not just /home. Thank you
<SuperEngineer> mio6: copy from backyp - ovewrite new /home with it? [assuming you're prepared to reinstall if anything goes wrong
<SuperEngineer> [would advise seeking further advice 1st]
<Naeblis> Hello. I'm running Xubuntu Precise on my laptop. And I'm a problem that I can't log in. The screen that asks for the password doesn't show, and I get a few messages like "checking battery state [ok]". The last message is "could not open a connection to your authentciation agent", and the screen is stuck there.
<Naeblis> If I press the shut down button, I get a couple more messages and it shuts down fine, though.
<xubuntu975> hello. I have a netbook with no place for a cd of anykind. How do i install the xubuntu?
<Sysi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<benxyzzy> I've got a hanging "file operation in progress" - tried to cancel a copy over FTP but it's stuck at 'Cancelling...' What do I need to kill?
#xubuntu 2013-10-06
<xubuntu773> wow !
<xubuntu773> you can acess the web while installing the OS
<cfhowlett> xubuntu773, welcome to xubuntu :)
<xubuntu773> thank you! :D
<buu> Hey
<bazhang> hi
<buu> Is there a way to tweak the 'disable trackpad while typing' setting?
<buu> Or any way to tweak the trackpad settings?
<useelin> hi! how private send message - how private chat?
<floo> hello anyone here?
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<floo> i have a laptop asus x51rl with integrated ati radeon xpress 1100
<floo> i can find a driver for this.. coz it's move very slowly
<Diavlo> humm installation seem to have got stuck at configuring APT sources
<Diavlo> it hasn't moved for ages
<Diavlo> it that normal, it doesn't sound normal
<Diavlo> damn it install failed, now re-installing on unclean drive, it sould be ok, i think
<baizon> floo: you need to use the open source drivers
<baizon> floo: which version of xubuntu are you using?
<Diavlo> hi all
<Diavlo> humm whats an unlean partition?
<bekks> Diavlo: An unclean filesystem is a filesystem with error to be fixed.
<Diavlo> bekks: humm, installing on un unclean filesystem, i hope this works
<bekks> It wont.
<bekks> You will lose all data on that filesystem since it will be reformatted.
<Diavlo> its configuring apt atm, it should install
 * SuperEngineer recommends a quick dose of "sort it before install next time"  ;)
<xubuntu295> where can i find an iso xubuntu's iso image in spanish?
<bekks> xubuntu295: There arent localized iso images. Just install localization support after installing ubuntu.
<xubuntu295> thanks
<xubuntu295> And do you recommend it for a Pentium M (Centrino) 1'6Ghz and 512Mb of Ram?
<Diavlo> it worked, you were wrong, unclean partition but it still works like a charm
<Diavlo> what drivers do i need for broadcom bcm4311 wlan to work on xubuntu
<Diavlo> anyone?
<bekks> !wifi | Diavlo
<ubottu> Diavlo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Diavlo> supposed to work out of the box it says "firmware required"
<Diavlo> how do i make it work?
<floo> hello
<bekks> Diavlo: Thats described in the links given.
<Diavlo> ok, how do i install .tat.gz flies?
<koegs> Diavlo: normally you do not "install" .tar.gz files, what exactly do you want to do?
<Diavlo> nevermind i had to make it
<Diavlo> somebody help me, i can't get this wireless to work
<Diavlo> module does not load up after make
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access
<LiquidEssence> hey everyone
<LiquidEssence> I have a problem: I use a dual monitor setup. After rebooting the machine, in the desktop settings the window shows settings only for one monitor, even though in the Display options, there are still two monitors set. The window also looks quite different as before (there are no suggestions of wallpapers)  and it won't allow me to set a desktop background
<LiquidEssence> it's just really confusing
<xubuntu100> I have installed xubuntu v-13.10 beta 2 in a VMware Player (latest one) but I can't access the host hd. I get the error [vmhgfs.ko] Error 2 when I run vmware-instal -l.  Has anyone elseencoutered this problem
<xubuntu100> I should mentin that v-13.04 works in all respects in the same VM.
<xubuntu100> If help is available I'd appreciate a note to s.molnar@sbcglobal.net.  Thanks.
<xubuntu100> quit
<Pwnna> my rightclick is broken on my thinkpad. is it possible to emulate right click using something like a ctrl click or something else?
<Poisoned_Dragon> is it a touch pad?
<Poisoned_Dragon> My netbook seems to have right click when you tap the lower right corner of the touchpad.
<Pwnna> it's not a touchpad
<Pwnna> it's the track point thing
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm....
<Pwnna> the touchpad works but i have it manually disabled
<Poisoned_Dragon> Might have to consider using it instead, if it can give you back right-click functionality.
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> damnit
<Poisoned_Dragon> Otherwise, external mouse time
<Pwnna> i have that, but when i'm unplugged..
<Pwnna> how does mac people activate ctrl click?
<Pwnna> ugh. i don't want to spend another like $40 for a new keyboard
<Poisoned_Dragon> um, osx has a feature where you click and hold, to get right-click.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Although, if you put a 3 button non-apple mouse, right-click works like normal
<Pwnna> yeah..
<Pwnna> i wish the rightclick keyboard key would rightclick where i'm point
<Pwnna> not where is focused.
<Poisoned_Dragon> actually, does it have a context menu key?
<Poisoned_Dragon> next to the win key?
<Pwnna> between Alt and Control on the right side
<Pwnna> yea
<Poisoned_Dragon> you can use that.
<Pwnna> it doesn't show the context menu of where i am hovering
<Poisoned_Dragon> when you highlight something, you can press that button to get the right click menu
<Pwnna> only focused
<Poisoned_Dragon> on a web page, you can highlight hyperlinks and press the button for that context menu
<Poisoned_Dragon> the only flaw is sys tray icons and other odd stuff
<Pwnna> exactly
<Pwnna> and that's where i rightclick most often
<Poisoned_Dragon> hey, doesn't your trackpoint support clicking by tapping?
<Pwnna> actually firefox doesn't work
<Pwnna> i guess. but i don't use it
<Pwnna> ever
<Poisoned_Dragon> you will now
<Pwnna> i have two thinkpads lol. trying to keep a common interface :P
<Poisoned_Dragon> then you can reverse the mouse buttons
<genii> I think if you have keyboard navigation enabled, it used shift-F10 for rightclick
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, forgot about kb navi.
<Pwnna> hm that works
<Pwnna> wait
<Pwnna> that's the same as context menu for me
<Pwnna> context key*
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeah, but by reversing the buttons, you can now right click anything again
<Pwnna> yeah.
<Pwnna> that will be confusing as i switch between my thinkpads :x
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol... left "right-click" :)
<Pwnna> ugh. i should crack open this keyboard and see what's wrong with it
<Poisoned_Dragon> the button could be worn
<Poisoned_Dragon> it happeneds
<genii> Probably should just get some cheap USB mouse
<Poisoned_Dragon> *happens
<Pwnna> i have a bt mouse
<Poisoned_Dragon> got a bt dongle?
 * genii slides bazhang a beverage
<Poisoned_Dragon> use that
<Pwnna> i have bluetooth lol
<Pwnna> also 13.10's bt support has regressed o.O
<Pwnna> reconnecting after suspend is manual..
<Poisoned_Dragon> ah... hmmm.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, you got some good suggestions. You'll adapt.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Heck between my netbook and desktop, I don't have a common interface.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You just grow to use what's proper when it's demanded of you
<Pwnna> i have a pretty consistent interface
<Pwnna> though, the two thinkpad has slightly different keyboard layous
<Pwnna> also i wont switch to something like dvorak
<Poisoned_Dragon> The only thing consistant for me is the DE and the layout. Beyond that, the machine dictates that.
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> i'm already considering setting up my laptops with an ansible playbook
<Poisoned_Dragon> a wut?
<Pwnna> it's like puppet or chef but easier
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, still lost
<Pwnna> it's a way to manage your configurations
<Pwnna> it's usually used for servers, but i can use it for laptops too. lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... That would be why.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't have a linux server setup.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or any server setup. :)
<Pwnna> lol
#xubuntu 2014-09-29
<Ca3sar> anyone have knowledge on putting xubuntu on a macbook?
<holstein> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Tim-xubuntu97w> Hey, I just updated from XUbuntu 13.10 to 14.04, and now my XFCE desktop doesn't have any panels, and whenever I try to browse files I get a an 'Failed to execute default File Manager : Failed to execute child process "thunar" (no such file or directory)' error. Any ideas?
<holstein> Tim-xubuntu97w: i would tty or terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share any errors.. make sure you are up to date, and actually running 14.04
<Ca3sar> I used a minimal CD to try and install Xubuntu on my Macbook Pro and now when I boot I just get a text command line.
<Tim-xubuntu97w> Thanks, I'll try the dist upgrade.
<holstein> Tim-xubuntu97w: then, i would try the guest account... if all is well in the guest account, then its likely the users config is bad
<Tim-xubuntu97w> update gave no errors.
<Tim-xubuntu97w> Yeah, I set up a new 'test' user, thinking that was the issue, but it was borked as well
<holstein> Tim-xubuntu97w: then, i would try the live CD for 14.04, and see that it supports the hardware well, and do a backup of my data from it, and consider just fresh installing
<Ca3sar> I used a minimal CD to try and install Xubuntu on my Macbook Pro and now when I boot I just get a text command line.
<holstein> Ca3sar: the minimal *is* just command line
<Ca3sar> ohhhhh... what do i do to get the normal desktop then?
<Tim-xubuntu97w> if 14.04 is the problem, is there an easy way to roll back? (I suspect not)
<holstein> Ca3sar: you can use a "normal" desktop installation iso.. or, see that you are connected to the internet and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> Tim-xubuntu97w: its not
<holstein> Tim-xubuntu97w: you cant roll back.. but, i really dont think 14.04 is the problem..
<Tim-xubuntu97w> Yep. when I SSH in, it shows I'm in 14.04.1
<Tim-xubuntu97w> I would think not.
<holstein> Tim-xubuntu97w: you should have your data backed up regardless, since all hard drives fail.. i would do that prior to anything else.. then, i would consider reinstallation the "easy" way..
<Tim-xubuntu97w> It very well could be related that I'm running headless and getting in via XRDP.
<Ca3sar> holstein: thanks I think it's working. I'll consult if I have any more issues
<holstein> Tim-xubuntu97w: yes.. that could *all* be related. i would get native on the machine..
<Tim-xubuntu97w> Yeah, I've no data on teh machine, it's just a print server, and a place for me to fool around on.
<Tim-xubuntu97w> I'll pull the machine and see if I run into issues 'native'. I hadn't heard that term before, I like it. :)
<Tim-xubuntu97w> Thanks for the help guys.
<holstein> Tim-xubuntu97w: then, try #ubuntu or the mailing list if you want to fool around and see what you have broken upgrading. otherwise, reinstallation should be the quickest
<Tim-xubuntu97w> I think so. I just gotta get the printer shared the same..
<Tim-xubuntu97w> Thanks again for your insight!
<holstein> i would probalby just do a headless, x-less command line machine for a printserver..
<Tim-xubuntu97w> I would too, but I want a desktop to fool around on as well. The samba/cups server is still running fine.
<holstein> you can "fool around" with live CD's. and VM's
<holstein> i say, set up the server for the task, and use live CD's to mess around.. or, dual boot.. or be prepared for your server to be broken
<Tim-xubuntu97w> true.. true.. I'm gonna try re-running the X11RDP-o-Matic script I got from scarygliders.
<Tim-xubuntu97w> You guys have a good night, thanks again for your help.
<holstein> that script could be broken in 14.04.. or not support 14.04
<holstein> or, just be broken since the upgrade
<Tim-xubuntu97w> It's not.. but it wasn't in 13.10 either. :)
<holstein> i mean, its not a xubuntu script.. its not something that shipped with either
<holstein> plug in a monitor, test.. reduce variables.. right now, you are testing many things at once..
<Ca3sar> can i enable multitouch on my macbook with xubuntu? if i touch the trackpad with mutiple fingers the mouse will not move
<holstein> Ca3sar: nothing about xubuntu or ubuntu or linux prevents apple from providing you support for multitouch in linux/xubuntu
<holstein> Ca3sar: if its not working "out of the box" it may take some configuration.. or, it may just not work
<holstein> you can reference..
<holstein> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Ca3sar> Oh okay
<Ca3sar> the task bar at the top keeps disappearing when i hover over it, and reappears when my mouse goes below the middle of the screen
<holstein> Ca3sar: in XFCE? you have a panel at the top that is hiding?
<Ca3sar> holstein: yes
<Ca3sar> holstein: and sorry I'm very new here
<holstein> Ca3sar: *if* thats the case, you can right click it, go into settings and set it to not auto hide
<Ca3sar> holstein: auto hide is unchecked
<holstein> Ca3sar: then, its like not autohiding then
<holstein> Ca3sar: could be virtual resolution making the screen "scroll"..
<holstein> Ca3sar: try setting the screen resolution differently and test for that
<Ca3sar> it only goes away when the mouse touches it
<holstein> Ca3sar: i dont understand
<holstein> Ca3sar: nothing should go away when the mouse touches it..
<holstein> Ca3sar: please try and elaborate and share a screenshot
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ca3sar> both images here http://imgur.com/jwbcrXi,9VFUza9#0
<holstein> Ca3sar: i would disable hiding..
<Ca3sar> hiding isn't on?
<holstein> Ca3sar: you can try in the guest account. you can remove the config for the panel.. you can remove the *entire* panel.. and make a new one that is not hiding.. there are many ways to deal with it
<holstein> Ca3sar: the panel *is* hiding..
<holstein> Ca3sar: dont worry with what tick boxes are checked.. just keep trying things til it works..
<holstein> Ca3sar: right click.. add another panel.. test it..
<holstein> logout, login using the xfce session and not the xubuntu session
<holstein> try the guest account..
<Ca3sar> guest works. hm
<holstein> so you can remove the config in your users /home..
<Ca3sar> in my main account? how?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings outlines how i would do it
<holstein> Ca3sar: ^
<RJ45> Hi, running Xubuntu 12.04.3 here, I just noticed a process with no name in Task Manager, it appears idle with RSS 17MiB, however, it doesn't show-up in Gnome System Monitor, only in Task Manager (the one that comes with Xubuntu), does anyone else here have a process with no name?
<RJ45> wait, nevermind, I just checked the PID in Gnome System Monitor, and apparently it's just my Monitorix installation :)
<RJ45> weird how it displays as blank in Task Manager though
<RJ45> ..I have so many different system monitors installed XD  <3 linux
<alket> hi , why doesn't my wireless show in network manager: lsusb: 04f3:0234 Elan Microelectronics Corp
<alket> how to see Notification history ?
<deshipu> alket: I don't think there is any kept
<phenom> Can anyone speak of the stability of a xubuntu system encrypted w/ LUKS and with LVM enabled?
<phenom> I seem to be having all kinds of problems.
<enarion> hello, could anyone here help me remapping a key from my keyboard please ? i've tried xmodmap but it doesn't seem to work
<brainwash> enarion: you should pastebin your xmodmap config and explain what exactly you've tried so far
<enarion> ok. i'm french, i use the keyboard french-alternative because i can write characters like œ with it. but the behaviour of the right control is not the same. instead of calling Control_R (like in classic french), the key is ISO_Level5_Shift, and it bothers me in some use cases.
<enarion> so i've created a .xmodmaprc file containing keycode 105 = Control_R, and launched xmodmap .xmodmaprc in a terminal.
<adesst> is there any option of clone or extend when external monitor attach? i've googled and found that i could set it from Display settings and do manual X-offset setting
<enarion> and I don't know where I can find this xmodmap config file?
<enarion> i'm back, sorry brainwash
<enarion> my computer randomly poweroff sometimes
<enarion> i don't know if you answered
<sjohn> Hello
<xubuntu92w> When i use a usb memory and try to unmount it i get a message it is busy with a program tumblr or what it is..
<adesst> where can i find the irc web log?
<xubuntu92w> And when i try to change language. I dont make it works.
<knome> adesst, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu92w> How can i make the language works ? i try to change.. it not works.
<beautyofthebaud> Hello, quick question that I can only find outdated information for: Installed Xubuntu to use with cs:go native client, but the xubuntu-set minimum for mouse acceleration is .1 -- how do I completely disable mouse acceleration?
<xubuntu23w> okilp
<xubuntu24w> what is the 'root password' in xubuntu
<xangua> There is no root password
<xangua> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu24w: also take a read at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xubuntu24w> i wanted to install ESET antivirus for Linux but the installation procedure say it needs root pasword
<xangua> Use your user password
<xubuntu24w> the installation wont take it
<xangua> Also is there a particular reason to install it?
<xangua> Does your user account have administrative privileges? This is the one you created when installed ubuntu?
<xubuntu24w> i have no idea about it
<nomic> you can do "sudo su" to get "root"
<nomic> ie. what you would have as "root" in say, fedora
<nomic> sudo is safer
#xubuntu 2014-09-30
<vik_> wi fi manager does not appear 14 version
<holstein> vik_: i would try starting it manually.. nm-applet
<xubuntu03w> hi
<adesst1> knome: thanks
<garandil> QUick one, is Xubuntu vulnerable towards "shellshock" ?
<garandil> 14.04
<dkessel> garandil: not if you install all updates
<SuperTechNews> Ciao
<SuperTechNews> C'è qualcuno?
<cfhowlett> !it | superkuh
<ubottu> superkuh: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> !it | supertechnews
<ubottu> supertechnews: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Aurvandill> hi
<GridCube> !hi | Aurvandill
<ubottu> Aurvandill: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<max12345> help I hit some button now the desktop moves below my mouse :(
<max12345> found it
<max12345> it's the zoom
<xubi> ubuntu it????
<kblin> oh, seriously? my touchpad's dead again
<kblin> I wonder why this keeps happening
<kblin> it works just fine in the lock screen
<knosys> Hi Xubi :)
<knosys> nice distro... just what i was looking for.. Ligher than unity , higher than xfce
<knosys> Lighter*
<holstein> knosys: shouldnt be "higher" than xfce.. xubuntu is using xfce..
<knosys> sorry i mean lxde XD faill
<holstein> no worries.. glad you are enjoying it
<knosys> im downloading still
<knosys> i installed ubuntu but i think its much for my pc
<knosys> but im overviewing it and looks great
<knosys> ok burned. Im going to install right away. See you later!
<Aurvandill> knosys why are you not installing the xubuntu desktop in ubuntu and remove unity afterwards?
<brent2> anyone know how to make notify-send work with crontab?
<brent2> it seemed to work earlier but has stopped and I'm not sure why
<brainwash> brent2: do you pass the env var DISPLAY?
<brainwash> like "DISPLAY=:0 notify-send ..."
<brent2> I tried that to no avail
<brainwash> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/111188/using-notify-send-with-cron
<brainwash> did you try that?
<brainwash> 1st google search result
<brent2> brainwash: I found that result too, but I figured I'd ask here before trying it out, since, like I said, it seemed to work earlier with no issue but stopped working after I rebooted
<brent2> going to give it a whirl
<brent2> brainwash: is your user's .dbus dir owned by root?
<brainwash> brent2: no
<brent2> weird.. that must be what changed
<brainwash> did you mess around with sudo? :)
<brent2> I did indeed, but not recently
<brent2> added Defaults rootpw
<brent2> could that have done it?
<brent2> lol
<garrie> Hello.
<garrie> I have a problem.
<garrie> I installed using LVM encryption. When I boot up, my encryption passphrase screen is BLANK. I can still enter my encryption key, etc, but I'd rather have a prompt of some sort. Why is it blank and how do I fix it?
<brent2> http://i.imgur.com/2wRuIn4.png
<brent2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/966450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966403 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #966450 Lubuntu Install (entire disk with encryption) doesn't prompt for disk password." [High,Triaged]
<brent2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/966403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966403 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Install (entire disk with encryption) doesn't prompt for disk password." [High,Triaged]
<brent2> last link looks to be the most useful of the bunch
<brent2> garrie: ^
<garrie> brent2, Thanks.
<garrie> brent2, I already have the correct NVidia driver for my graphics card installed, I believe.
<brent2> garrie: http://i.imgur.com/MptAwZ3.png
<garrie> brent2, what is the effect of option number 2 in that post?
<brent2> which?
<brent2> oh
<garrie> Editing the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file with "plymouth:force-drm"
<brent2> it just appends whatever graphics mode that is so that it's utilized during boot
<brent2> to the single grub boot entry
<brent2> you can probably do that by default in grub defaults if it turns out that it works for you
<brent2> so you don't have to do it every time
<brent2> but basically that's one thing I'd try
<brent2> to see if it works
<brent2> supposedly worked for at least one other person
<garrie>  grub.cfg seems like quite a complicated file.
<garrie> I'm not sure exactly where to put "plymouth:force-drm"
<brent2> it contains all of your boot entries
<brent2> let me check mine
<brent2> so when you first boot your pc you see the grub bootloader with different entries
<brent2> mine is something like Ubuntu (3.12), Memtest86, Safe mode, etc
<brent2> those entries are what you see in grub.cfg
<garrie> Mmm, not usually, no. I only see that when my pc powers off without being shutdown.
<garrie> In usually sequence of events, I turn my computer on, I see my pc's splash screen (ASUS)
<garrie> then it goes black, which is where I enter my encryption key
<garrie> Then it goes to the xubuntu login window.
<brent2> hmm
<brent2> maybe you're using efi boot or whatever it's called
<brent2> which I know nothing about
<knosys> re
<brent2> but still, try editing the grub file
<garrie> I disabled secure boot in my bios
<brent2> garrie: http://i.imgur.com/xaokxTs.png
<garrie> Okay, if I pastebin the contents of my grub file, could you pastebin the edited version?
<brent2> sure I can try
<garrie> http://pastebin.com/kCeU6uSP
<brent2> ok garrie keep that pastebin somewhere just in case your system breaks and you have to fix this from a livecd
<brent2> lol
<garrie> ofc
<brent2> garrie: http://pastebin.com/qzWP0Sb6
<garrie> Okay thanks.
<brent2> garrie: if this works for you then there are more steps involved to make it permanent
<brent2> so let me know
<garrie> Oh really?
<brent2> yeah, reboot to check it and if it works I can guide you through it
<garrie> Okay no problem.
<garrie> Back in 5.
<brainwash> "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE"
<brainwash> :>
<garrie> =\
<brent2> lol
<brent2> that's why I said there's more to it
<brent2> any luck garrie ?
<garrie> Just restarting now.
<garrie> 2 secs
<brent2> kk
<brent2> brainwash: the problem was that .dbus was owned by root
<brent2> didn't have to do anything to fix it other than fix that
<brent2> and .gvfs
<brainwash> makes sense
<brent2> not sure how tha thappened
<brainwash> you have triggered it at some point, surely with sudo
<brent2> impossible, as a user I never make errors or affect the system negatively
<brent2> ッ
<brainwash> hah
<garrie> brent2, no difference. Still blank screen instead of encryption passphrase screen.
<brent2> darn
<garrie> Indeed.
<garrie> I had the same trouble on Linux Mint last week.
<brent2> hmm
<brent2> no clue then truthfully
<brent2> you can restore the old file by running sudo update-grub2
<brent2> "it's not a bug, it's a feature"
<brent2> garrie: you can try the mainline kernel but I wouldn't
<brent2> it'll be more of a hassle than not having a prompt
<garrie> brent2, sorry, was away there!"
<garrie> brent2, yeah... in this case it is a bit of a feature for additional security I guess.
<brent2> LOL
<brent2> woops caps
<garrie> brent2, Just a bit of a pain not knowing precisely when the system is ready for the input or not.
<brent2> yeah I agree
<brent2> if you don't see the grub bootloader then that throws an additional monkeywrench into the mix, maybe your system boots magically without respect to the grub list entries or something
<garrie> garrie, I had the same issue on linux mint XFCE edition last week, and I solved it by running update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<garrie> This gave me the option of choosing a text only prompt instead of a graphical prompt (I think it's the graphical prompt which is giving issues).
<garrie> But when I run it on xubuntu it says :
<garrie> There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth (providing /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth): /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/xubuntu-logo.plymouth
<garrie> Nothing to configure.
<garrie> :(
<garrie> Such an annoying issue.
<garrie> brent2, okay, I have another one for you.
<garrie> brent2, I'm using a UK layout wireless keyboard.
<garrie> brent2, However, during login (when entering my encryption key, and when entering my login password), the keyboard reverts to US layout.
<garrie> brent2, again, you could consider this an additional layer of security, because even if somebody uses my keyboard, they're never entirely sure what keyboard layout to adhere to.
<garrie> brent2, but I'd rather my keyboard was just ALWAYS in UK layout.
<brent2> lol
<garrie> Any ideas?>
<brent2> hmm
<brent2> garrie: what's the output of:
<brent2> localectl status
<brent2> ?
<garrie>    System Locale: LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<garrie>                   LANGUAGE=en_GB:en
<garrie>        VC Keymap: n/a
<garrie>       X11 Layout: gb
<garrie>        X11 Model: pc105
<garrie> The keyboard goes to UK mode as SOON as I log in, without me having to make any changes.
<garrie> But during boot up, encryption, login, etc, it's always in US mode.
<garrie> Even when I lock my screen after logging in, it's back to US mode until I log in.
<brent2> hmm
<brent2> maybe this would work: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keyboard_configuration_in_console#Persistent_configuration
<brent2> otherwise I don't know
<brent2> i've never run into this issue because i use the US layout
<elfy> I ran into similar when we were still testing trusty and had ibus - made entering a password impossible unless you knew US keyboard layout
<brent2> death to ibus
<ronin> thank you for the 14.04, I love it
<zx81> how can i find the version of xubuntu I am running ?
<Unit193> lsb_release -r
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<zx81> Thanks. Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<zx81> Release:	12.04
<zx81> Codename:	precise
<zx81> my machine is old so can't upgrade
<genii> I wonder if they were actually using a Timex-Sinclair ZX81
#xubuntu 2014-10-01
<pheaubic> hi there.. I installed xubuntu-desktop from kubuntu, but when I log in I see only desktop icons and the xfce default desktop background.. is there a way to clear all settings and boot vanilla xubuntu?
<pheaubic> (thanks)
<xubuntu86w> hello
<xubuntu86w> I need a hand uninstalling windows and runing ubuntu
<facepalm> Are there any rules about xubuntu logo usage? I was making some wallpapers and wanted to check before sharing any. I looked on the website but apparently I'm just not finding what I'm looking for.
<xangua> I would asume the same as ubuntu logo¿ http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<facepalm> Ah thanks, I'll read that over in the morning when my eyes can handle it haha
<manlin> hi, pressing Ctrl+F2 takes me to the second virtual terminal. how can i disable this as I want to use Ctrl+F2 as a shortcut for another application (byobu)?
<brainwash> ctrl+alt+f2 is the default keybind which should take you to tty2
<brainwash> does anything trigger the alt modifier?
<manlin> brainwash: ctl+alt+f2 takes me to another terminal session. but ctl+f2 takes me to another X desktop session.
<manlin> I don't have any alt modifiers
<manlin> i wanted to use ctl+f2 shortcut to do a vertical split on Byobu
<brainwash> so you mean 2nd tab
<brainwash> in Byobu
<manlin> no.. just split the screen vertically in Byobu
<brainwash> well, you should read the manual page, maybe it is possible to remap this keybind
<manlin> I wanted to stick with the default key bindings for byobu. If this is a problem for me then I will have to remap it in Byobu somehow. Thanks
<brainwash> it does seem to be a xubuntu specific problem
<manlin> yeah...
<brainwash> maybe there's a Byobu channel where you could ask
<manlin> That's the first place I asked and no response. There were only 15 nicks and none of them seem to be alive
<brainwash> there is https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/byobu
<manlin> thanks brainwash
<brainwash> you could also try and ask the dev directly
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/~kirkland
<brainwash> his freenode nick is "kirkland"
<manlin> cool.. will try to do that.. thanks
<brainwash> :)
<manlin> brainwash: sorted. Changed the keyboard mappings for xfce4 shortcut.!!
<ted2> Does anyone know if I can use an alternative to icedtea-plugin on 14.10 ? It seems to be broken for alot of people
<knosys> Hey good day. There used to be a graphic interface, somthing called "package manager symantec or something like that was the name. It was few years ago. It doesnt exist anymore? i remember it was like tha apt-get, but u could find information about each package.
<knosys> Im sure there is a command to get info still.. Just wondering what happened with that option
<knome> knosys, the synaptic package manager is still available in the repositories
<knosys> aaaahh , i see. Thanks
<xubuntu65w> Hello, trying to find correct drivers for lexmark pro 915 printer
<xubuntu014a> When i goto the software center history updates wy  is it freezing. ?
<pitchdark> bluetooth question...  A fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 and bluetooth works out of the box.  However, the same is not true for Xubuntu 14.04 or any version of Xubuntu.
<pitchdark> My adapter can see devices, but connections fail
<pitchdark> Connection Failed: Stream setup failed
<xubuntu014a> pitchdark: i get bluetooth working and never have any problems.
<pitchdark> How do I go about mirroring the same software + configuration that I find successful on Ubuntu
<pitchdark> it's one of the few things that makes me dual boot back into Ubuntu + Unity
<pitchdark> can I possibly uninstall all bluetooth related software and reinstall?
<pitchdark> fwiw, the same is true for Mint 16,17 XFCE
<pitchdark> however, other mint flavors work fine
<pitchdark> i'm not a mint fan, though and prefer xubuntu
<xubuntu014a> pitchdark: maybe it is true i have never transfered files with bluetooth in linux.. i tought it will work.. i need to test.
<Mark___> Why is the software center history updates freezing when i try to look at it ?
<brainwash> Mark___: does it freeze forever or recover after some time?
<xubuntu34w> hello
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<xubuntu34w> i have a problem...not recognizing the cd/dvd player....i am trying to install a windows 7 disk and even tho i changed the boot order to cd/dvd it still boots to xubunto
<xubuntu34w> i am using an compac f700 notebook with xubunto 14 installed..but i need to have windows for work
<ObrienDave> you should install Windows first then install Xubuntu. dual boot works better that way
<xubuntu34w> xubuntu came installed on the notebook i would do that if i could get it to not boot to xubunto
<Hedgework> xubuntu34w: The windows installer will nuke Xubuntu, so you'd better have a good back-up of that install.
<Hedgework> (Or, depending on your needs, just run windows in a VM instead of dual-booting)
<xubuntu34w> i would like to uninstall xubuntu and replace it with 7 but when i boot the notebook it won't boot from the windows disk.. i have the right order set  in the bios but it just boots to xubuntu...
<Hedgework> xubuntu34w: That's unusual to say the least.  Is the DVD drive internal or USB or something else?
<xubuntu34w> internal
<Hedgework> Is it known-good (i.e. can xubuntu read a disk you put in there, demonstrating that the drive isn't broken)?
<xubuntu34w> i am not sure even where to look....under devices the drive is not listed
<Hedgework> xubuntu34w: get to a command line, I'll walk you through a thing or two
<Hedgework> However, keep in mind that I'm @work so I may disappear occasionally
<xubuntu34w> i am not familiar with xubuntu so you will have to walk me thru from the begining
<vrkalak> Hedgework, try > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Hedgework> vrkalak: I think you may have meant that for xubuntu34w ?
<Hedgework> xubuntu34w: CHeck the link vrkalak gave, or look for anything that says 'terminal', 'terminal emulator', 'command line', or 'shell'...my xubuntu installs do not use the default UI, so if you want me to tell you where to find that you will have to wait an hour or three until I can close all my work stuff and switch to the default desktop environment.
<Hedgework> xubuntu34w: This is why when helping people, I encourage them to use command-line tools, because those tools are consistent regardless of the user interfaces one prefers. :)
<vrkalak> Hedgework, oops, sorry
<xubuntu34w> let me look
<vrkalak> xubuntu34w, try this > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Hedgework> vrkalak: No problem. :)
<knome> xubuntu34w, http://docs.xubuntu.org/
<knome> xubuntu34w, or "help" in the application menu
<xubuntu34w> got the terminal window
<xubuntu34w> and command line
<Hedgework> cool
<Hedgework> xubuntu34w: the command "lsblk" (just type it without quotes and hit enter) will show you all the block (storage) devices on your machine.
<Hedgework> xubuntu34w: The DVD drive will probably be listed as 'sr0' though 'cdrom' or something is also possible.  Unless you are on a very old (IDE) system, it will not be listed as anything starting with 'sd'.
<Hedgework> Its size is irrelevant, but the type is probably 'rom'
<xubuntu34w> sda1,sda2,sda5
<Hedgework> Okay, so you have only one hard disk being detected ('sd' indicates a scsi or sata hard disk, the letter is which disk, the number is which partition on that disk)
<xubuntu34w> right so no cd/dvd is listed
<Hedgework> xubuntu34w: the command "lspci" will show all devices on your busses...this will let us see if the drive is detected as existing at all (it's possible xubuntu just doesn't know its a block device)
<xubuntu34w> ok will check
<xubuntu34w> long list but only see controllers and nothing mentioning cd or dvd
<Hedgework> If its not in either, it's possible that the drive is damaged or is violating established standards badly enough to not be detected.
 * Hedgework ponders
<Hedgework> We could sift through dmesg, but I suspect you might find the sheer amount of stuff there overwhelming.
<Hedgework> xubuntu34w: may I ask what brand/model the laptop is?
<Hedgework> xubuntu34w: you may just get it serviced (you mentioned it is new) or consider doing an install from USB media
<xubuntu34w> gonna try a usb install....its a used laptop its a compaq f700
<xubuntu34w> thanx for your help...bb.if ic an install from the usb  least i will 7 on the notebookk
<xubuntu900> salve
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu900
<ubottu> xubuntu900: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Hedgework> xubuntu900: Salve!  Linguam Latinam vocoque?  (okay, we've now hit the limit of my conversational Latin these days)
<xubuntu900> qualche italiano?
<slickymasterWork> !it | xubuntu900
<ubottu> xubuntu900: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu900> ok. ty
<ItsMe__> what's the default value of Volume Control -> Configuration -> Built-in Audio -> Profile ? I've lost sound
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<Meerkat> When I change keyboard layout from the xubuntu panel nothing changes and the icon is still set to my default layout. This worked a month or so ago.
<xubuntu337> hi
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<Gimhalos> Hello all, I just did a fresh install, trying to get dual monitors working. With Nouveau it works just fine, but the framerate chugs a little. When I install nvidia and use nvidia-settings it doesn't detect my main monitor correctly (detects it as a digital display and won't write to it at all). I am guessing because it's a 1440p monitor, as it detects my 1080p monitor correctly in both ports. Anyone have any experience getting thi
<xubuntu04w> hello
<xubuntu04w> tab key is not working in remote desktop
<xubuntu04w> any help?
<xubuntu04w> xubuntu14.04.1
<xubuntu04w> Using hyper-v
<xubuntu04w> and xrdp
<knosys> omg i love ALT + mouse wheel :3
<xubuntu724> hello
<xubuntu724> tralala
<xubuntu724> eny dk peoble there ?
<xubuntu724> people
<xubuntu724> zzzzzzZZZZZZZZ....!!! enyone
#xubuntu 2014-10-02
<xubuntu24w> I get little black screens when i start the installation on xubuntu and lubuntu. Is was not like this before. what happens ?  I change to the newest universal usb installer.
<knosys> Hi guys, i need to ask something unrelated to xubuntu, i hope noone kill me for that
<knosys> Any of you ever had problems connecting by POP or IMAP to any server? I did it like few month ago and all was fine and easy. But now i cannot autenthicate. I have try different servers and clients... its pretty weird
<knosys> gmail and even a domain i own, hosted by cdmon, also not working. If someone has encontered the same problem recently i would appreciate any help. Thanks
<Taehl> Greetings, community.
<Taehl> Anyone awake in here who knows anything about pyenv?
<soman> Is 'kid3-qt' installed on 14.04.1 by default?
<cfhowlett> !info kid3-qt
<ubottu> kid3-qt (source: kid3): Audio tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-4 (trusty), package size 111 kB, installed size 621 kB
<cfhowlett> *optional*
<nodedfree> hi, how can i run bash script like service? just typing "myscript" instead "./myscript" for example
<nodedfree> last line has invisible questionmark
<deshipu> nodedfree: put it in one of the directiories from your PATH
<deshipu> nodedfree: or add the directory to your PATH variable
<nodedfree> deshipu, thx. the solution was to create an alias into the bash
<deshipu> nodedfree: wat?
<nodedfree> deshipu, alias that runs the bash script
<netzhaut> hi guys. quick question about thunar: You know you can give custom emblems to files. Is it possible to give files a custom background color too?
<netzhaut> I need something to highlight stuff
<eyc314> Yo
<mpmc> Anyone else having issues with Bluetooth audio?
<bazhang> !details | mpmc
<ubottu> mpmc: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mpmc> bazhang: Oh Hi fancy seeing you in here, I'm able to get my bluetooth speaker to work, but I can't send the audio to it as it doesn't appear in pavucontrol, I've installed all required packages but no dice.
<bazhang> mpmc, is it on a hub?
<mpmc> bazhang: if you mean usb then yes.
<bazhang> mpmc, I mean a hub that allows multiple devices (usb) , kind of like an extension cord, if you catch my meaning
<mpmc> bazhang: It's a small dongle that's connected to my pc at the front.
<bazhang> ok then, sorry misunderstood
<mpmc> bazhang: I'm pretty sure they are classed as usb hubs though.
<mpmc> actually, I've just realized that I'd changed the motherboard on the machine, which has one of those mini-pcie wifi/bluetooth cards :/
<bazhang> that could be causing some confusion then
<bazhang> could you blacklist the module for it, assuming it's not shared with the usb one
<mpmc> I've disconnected the usb one.
<mpmc> It's connected and setup correctly, just pavucontrol doesn't see it.
<bazhang> perhaps a simple modprobe then
<mpmc> I'm now getting a stream setup error >.<
<bazhang> ack
<cfhowlett> !info ack
<ubottu> Package ack does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> !ack
<ubottu> fin
<cfhowlett> ??
<mpmc> I've got the pulseaudio-module-bluetooth installed, anything missing?
<bazhang> ack, from syn/ack
<mpmc> Good news, I finally got bluetooth audio working.. needed to load the bluetooth module with pactl on each boot.. blah
<EDinNY1> How do I right justify the items on a menu? The right most is an "Action Button"? Either that, or how do I make the "Window Buttons" take up all blank space?
<nelsk> Hi there, just installed 14.04 on my macbook pro, is there a way to swap the function of the F keys so F1 etc. is default?
<cfhowlett> !keybinding
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<xubuntu798> im new to xubuntu and i want to set proxy address for my hot spot.  How do i do that
<GridCube> !proxy
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !aptproxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<GridCube> mmmm no thats not it
<brainwash> google "xubuntu proxy"
<brainwash> ;)
<xubuntu798> i have a ok i ll google xubunto proxy     should i add address?
<brainwash> sure, try different search queries
<xubuntu798> I thank you , I see from my search  returned the info im needing  its going to be an involved prosess but is explained.  again THANKYOU
<nahoskins> hello all
<ct95> Hi all, I have problems in getting intel wireless 7260, does somebody have a fix for this? Thants
<ct95> I'm running xubuntu 14.04
<nahoskins> got a particular problem with a macbook 6,2 not playing with the nvidia proprietary drivers, been trying to fix this on and off for 6 months, if someone could point me at the right link id appreciate it, my google skills have only turned up unanswered questions :(
<voidvoid> hello
<voidvoid> i have 2 win partitions i want to install xubuntu in sda3 and with the free space make a swap
<voidvoid> the problem is when i do a primari partition in sda3 with the free space dont let me do a aprtition for the swap
<voidvoid> its ok if i install xubuntu in a logical partition ?
<David-A_> voidvoid: xubuntu as such will work in a logical partition. (I am not sure, but maybe some old bios can cause problems)
<voidvoid> and it can boot along windows ?
<voidvoid> *alonside
<David-A_> voidvoid: it should, yes
<voidvoid> :) good
<David-A_> voidvoid: do you have an unused partition sda4 after sda3, or is the space after sda3 really free, as in not even defined as a partition?
<jhutchins> How do I get screensavers (like slideshow) in 14.04?  All I seem to have is "lightlocker" which simply blanks the screen.
<brainwash> jhutchins: install xscreensaver and disable light-locker
<jhutchins> brainwash: Where do I disable it?  I had xscreensaver before the upgrade...
<jhutchins> brainwash: But you are correct, ti is removed.
<brainwash> jhutchins: settings manager > light locker settings
<brainwash> or simply remove light-locker if you don't want to use it anymore
<jhutchins> brainwash: I should have a screensaver setting once it's installed?
<brainwash> I guess so, there should be a new entry in the settings manager
<jhutchins> Doesn't seem to be one, I'll see about restarting.  (As I recall xscreensaver has to start before the session does).
<jhutchins>  It seems ubuntu thinks it knows what's good for you.  No music if your screensaver comes on, because we thing it should stop!
<jhutchins> No pretty images on your screensaver.  If you're not using your computer it should be OFF!
<brainwash> please read http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<jhutchins> Myself, I frequently use one of my computers for a slideshow and/or radio when I'm doing something else (or using a different computer).
<brainwash> so, installing and configuring xscreensaver did not solve your problem?
<jhutchins> There's no GUI link to the settings, you run xscreensaver-demo from a console.
<jhutchins> Now we'll see if it kicks in after the set 3 minutes.
<jhutchins> Hm, nope.
<jhutchins> While I realize that the need for a real "screensaver" is met by a blank screen, and nobody runs CRTs any more, the low power cost of an LED/LCD screen make it attractive as a piece of office art for a lot of people.  I use a reserve computer for that, incuding some artistic modules and a slideshow.  I see now what people have been talking about with the Gnome developers' attitude toward user preferences.
<brainwash> jhutchins: did you make sure that xscreensaver was launched properly (on session start)?
<jhutchins> It appears to be running - xscreensaver says it is on 0:0
<brainwash> then it should work
<jhutchins> Doesn't.  I'll just run a slideshow.
<knosys> Hi guys. I am having problems with my partitions table. Its dualboot, win7 and ubuntu. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ . Thats fstab, and also output from fdisk -l.
<ObrienDave> knosys, helps if we have the complete URL :))
<knosys> my partition table should look like this, in this order: 100 MB NTFS win boot ->  178gb win7 OS -> 100 GB NTFS /storage -> 110GB ext4 /  -> 8 gb swap -> 110GB /home
<knosys> lol sorry
<knosys> i have just noticed
<knosys> sec
<knosys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8481869/
<knosys> there it is
<ObrienDave> \o/ :)
<knosys> =)
<knosys> but i think its something weird because
<knosys> dev/sda3 should be the same as dev/sda5
<knosys> doesnt it?
<knosys> actually... it should be dev/sda2 ... because sda0 its winBOOT, sda1 win7 main partition, and third should be this one, /storage
<ObrienDave> no, sda3 is the extended partition containing sda5, 6, 7, 8
<knosys> Aaahh
<knosys> i get it
<knosys> also there should be 10gb unallocated space at the end
<ObrienDave> look at the block numbers, sda3 and 5 start on the same block. sda3 and 8 END on the same block
<knosys> i did it reading some information, if in the future i have diskspace problems in any on my ext4 partitions i should be able to add that unallocated 10gb
<knosys> mmm
<knosys> let me check
<knosys> yes, it takes from sda3 to sda8 right?
<knosys> its all the size of sda3
<ObrienDave> sorry 3 and 5 are 2 blocks different
<knosys> that is not a problem , right?
<ObrienDave> no. that's where the table for the extended resides. not a problem
<knosys> by the way there is some spanish error text just under sda3 : Partition 3 will not start on physical sector boundary
<ObrienDave> oh, thought that was Italian LOL
<ObrienDave> any way, that should not be a problem
<jhutchins> knosys: One of those is your extended partition base.
<knosys> so in this line UUID=9A35-A6B2      /storage  ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=es_ES.utf8  0 0
<knosys> of the fstab should be any problem
<jhutchins> knosys: Is something not working right, or are you just not understanding what you see?
<knosys> the base (something like the mother right?) , would be sda3, and sda5 its just the first "child"?
<ObrienDave> sorry, i do not understand fstab fully, but it seems fstab is not seeing the Win partitions
<knosys> But actually i can open all of them, in the X windows
<knosys> of xfce
<knosys> i have allof them in the left navigation menu
<ObrienDave> ok, is everything working as it should?
<knosys> it said , in the terminal , before i login in ubuntu, an error message similar to: 9A35-A6B2 could not be found
<knosys> and /storage will not be mounted, press S to login without it, or ... other combination to fix it manually
<knosys> well.. its not literally the error message, but it was something like that.
<knosys> i loged in, and all is working fine
<knosys> just, when i make fdisk -l there is that error message: Partition 3 will not start on physical sector boundary
<knosys> maybe its not an error, just information
<ObrienDave> pastebin lsblk please
<knosys> okay
<knosys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8481949/
<ObrienDave> according to that there is no /storage
<knosys> /media/knosys/2D246E62365E46A6 tat should be
<knosys> that*
<knosys> sda5
<knosys> uhm
<knosys> what if i just remove the line from fstab... probably i wouldnt be able to navigate to it anymore, right?
<ObrienDave> that i do not know. fstab is way beyond my knowledge
<knosys> oki
<knosys> well i could keep pressing 'S' before OS login
<knosys> just wanted to clear this out for myself
<ObrienDave> you might try changing /storage to /media/knosys/2D246E62365E46A6. i can't tell you it would work
<knosys> uhm, not bad!
<knosys> is it possible that the problem is that folder doesnt exist
<knosys> and my user doesnt have permissions to writte over /
<ObrienDave> sounds reasionable
<ObrienDave> *reasonable
<knosys> Aaahh it could be
<knosys> i will create sudo mkdir /storage
<knosys> and reboot
<knosys> already exists
<ObrienDave> i would not know if that would work either
<knosys> and if i go inside storage, there are 100gb there...
<knosys> there are different
<knosys> then i do not understand what it looks like, the partition table
<ObrienDave> and, unfortunately, i don't know anything about fstab to tell you how or what to edit
<knosys> the /storage is a ghost
<knosys> there are 100gb there, but then there is /media/knosys/2D246.... that its the real drive, because there is some files i recognize
<knosys> the real partition i mean*
<ObrienDave> seems like editing fstab to change /storage to /media/knosys/2D246E62365E46A6 might work. i can't say for sure
<knosys> okay thanks i will try that.
<ObrienDave> i can't promise it will work
<knosys> no worries, rebooting
<knosys> back. didnt work.
<ObrienDave> dang. well was worth a shot
<knosys> yes it did
<knosys> 9A35-A6B2 i dont know, but it seems it have a problem finding that
<ObrienDave> pastebin fstab again please
<knosys> i will try to mount all , to check the error again.
<knosys> ok
<knosys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482023/
<ObrienDave> the UUID is wrong, i think
<ObrienDave> pastebin blkid please
<knosys> sec
<knosys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482043/ i think this is interesting. This is startup message, mount -a try to mount all inside fstab file i think
<knosys> there is the main error message
<knosys> now ill pastebin blkid
<knosys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482050/
<garrie> Hiya.
<knosys> hello
<knosys> maybe im not using well the ntfs-3g feature?
<ObrienDave> try edit UUID=9A35-A6B2 to UUID=2D246E62365E46A6
<knosys> hey what if instead of an UUID, i try to identify by dev/sda5 , isnt that possible?
<knosys> oki
<ObrienDave> UUID is safer
<knosys> mmm but if i get wrong
<knosys> wouldnt i mess the harddrive?
<ObrienDave> UUID will NEVER change for a device
<ObrienDave> no, fstab has nothing to do with the partition table on the drive
<knosys> same
<knosys> doesnt find the file or directory
<ObrienDave> grrr, sorry, i'm out of ideas
<knosys> mmm
<knosys> wait
<knosys> its different. Only error is directory
<knosys> not about the uuid anymore
<ObrienDave> ok, change directory back to /storage
<knosys> ill edit again, this time mount
<knosys> yeah
<knosys> mount point
 * ObrienDave crosses fingers
<knosys> done
<knosys> no error
<knosys> :D
<knosys> You were right, it was different uuid. I dont explain myself why it took that uuid
<knosys> thanks man!!
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<knosys> =)
<knosys> now look
<David-A_> knosys: (old news?) UUID may change if you re-format a partition
<knosys> in the left pannel
<knosys> Aaaahh that was David-A_
<knosys> because first was to fat32
<knosys> then i changed to ntfs
<ObrienDave> but it did not update fstab. i don't know why
<knosys> now there is no ghosts anymore, that weird /media/knosys/2010202 dissapeared, and only /storage is mounted properly , with the files inside it
<garrie> Anyway to force my system to use a UK keyboard layout at ALL times?
<knosys> mmm i formated... how did i do it? probably from man anyhow
<knosys> garrie: loadkeys
<garrie> At the moment it's a UK layout after I log in, but during boot up (i.e. when I enter my encryption passphrase and login password), it's stuck on US layout.
<knosys> that is the right command i think
<garrie> knosys, thanks for the tip - could you be more specific? :)
<knosys> uk layout
<knosys> let me check
<knosys> terminal : sudo loadkeys uk
<knosys> you are crazy by the way, following my instructions ;D
<knosys> but lets try !
<garrie> /usr/bin/ckbcomp: Can not find file "symbols/uk" in any known directory
<garrie> :(
<knosys> ok lets see
<knosys> look
<knosys> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<knosys> try that
<knosys> select the right options
<knosys> and then loadkeys uk
<garrie> Haha, the "right" options?
<knosys> yeah , you know, your country and that stuff
<knosys> i dont remember well all
<knosys> i did it few days ago myself on ubuntu server distro, that didnt recognized my keyboard map either
<garrie> hmm
<garrie> Well, it didn't actually ask me anythjing about country, etc.
<garrie> But, I selected all the default options and tried loadkeys again.
<garrie> Same error.
<garrie> /usr/bin/ckbcomp: Can not find file "symbols/uk" in any known directory
<knosys> ok
<knosys> wait
<knosys> there is other reconfigure option for keyboard
<knosys> i dont remember the command
<knosys> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<knosys> maybe that one do the job
<ObrienDave> add sudo in front
<garrie> Everything was already set to "UK" in there.
<garrie> I've changed it to a slightly more accurate keyboard make/model.
<garrie> We'll see if that works, but not until tomorrow when I restart.
<garrie> So thanks for the help, hope it works.
<garrie> Or I'll have to kill you.
<knosys> xDD
<knosys> one day per each try...
<knosys> you should look for a better assistant then
<knosys> i dont want to get murderer
<garrie> lol
<garrie> Nobody wants to get murdered.
<garrie> That's what makes it so fun.
<knosys> just in case
<garrie> I just downloaded Goat Simulator on steam
<garrie> lmfao
<knosys> i seen that game publicity around
<knosys> its nice?
<knosys> well u havent tryed just yet i guess :P
<knome> garrie, please remember this is a family-friendly channel and reconsider your discussion themes and language
<knome> and for general chatter, we have #xubuntu-offtopic (which is also family-friendly fwiw)
<soulisson> Hi, i just installed Xubuntu and i forgot to enable authentication how can i enable it please ?
<knosys> Hey soulisson in the whisker menu, on the bottom right corner you will see "See all configuration" button
<soulisson> knosys, where do i go after ?
<knosys> there is "users and groups" (i dont have OS in english)
<knosys> there will popup a window with your user's list at the left , and configuration for the selected one at the right
<knosys> there you should be able to change it
<knosys> to add a password
<knosys> soulisson: is it possible that i understand you wrong?
<knosys> about what you asked i mean
<soulisson> knosys, no you understood me right
<soulisson> knosys, weird the ask the password at connection is enabled
<knosys> alternatively would be great to learn the Terminal way
<knosys> ill look for it
<knosys> uhmm
<soulisson> Maybe it's because, it's my first start?
<knosys> check inside it
<knosys> i mean, use "Change"
<knosys> Ah no, nvm
<knosys> thats password change
<knosys> sorry i think im not able to help u forward than that
<knome> soulisson, run this in terminal: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | pastebinit
<knome> and paste us the URL
<soulisson> I have the following line: autologin-user= soulisson
<soulisson> autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<garrie> knome, what did I say that wasn't family friendly?
<soulisson> Here the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482270/
<knosys> garrie: maybe he could be referring about the murdering stuff.. also good manners are always appreciated :D
<garrie> knosys, fair enough... but still don't see how that's not "family friendly".
<garrie> Most kids I know capable of using a computer have seen the Saw movies.
<knosys> well, as you said, noone likes right?
<garrie> No one likes to BE murdered, I would imagine.
<knome> soulisson, ok, then go edit that file (sudo nanano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf) and remove all the lines except the first, THEN add the following lines:
<knome> soulisson, greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<knome> soulisson, user-session=xubuntu
<knome> soulisson, "sudo nano ..." too
<knome> soulisson, basically, you want this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482296/
<soulisson> knome, thank you i'll try it
<knome> garrie, knosys: pretty please, take that to #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> soulisson, no problem, that should definitely work
<knome> ahklerner, something specific you're trying to do?
<ahklerner> sorry channel is set to autoload and i am having an issue with pidgin trying to debug
<knome> ahklerner, it's ok, but if the debugging seems to take some time, please consider turning the autoload off for the while
#xubuntu 2014-10-03
<sargas>  can I resize my ubuntu partition from Windows 7 side?  I want to make a small iso to use on VirtualBox
<David-A_> sargas: if you can find a partitioning tool for windows that recognizes ext2/3/4 filesystems (I dont know which do)
<David-A_> sargas: you can run a live system with xubuntu or other linux system of a cd/dvd or usb-stick and run gparted from it.
<David-A_> sargas: how small a iso? can you copy the system to a iso file without resizing any partition?
<filsuck> ola!! hallo!! sup!!?? ... hey guys
<filsuck> my xubuntu just cannot run ibus nor scim!!
<filsuck> YYYYYYYYY?
<filsuck> but .. do you also have the same problem with scim or ibus?
<diegoaguilar> Hello, what's average xubuntu's ram load at start?
<diegoaguilar> only desktop and of course the daemons
<elfy> last time I looked mine was ~320Mb
<diegoaguilar> I guess that's pretty acceptable
<diegoaguilar> against Ubuntu :P
<elfy> works for me ;)
<diegoaguilar> yeah ... I wonder if there's any other linux which uses even less
<diegoaguilar> and doesnt look shitty
<baizon> Lubuntu i think
<diegoaguilar> they say it's only 20 mb less
<filsuck> oh yeah
<filsuck> puppy linux?
<filsuck> woof woof!
<poeticrpm> diegoaguilar, gentoo, arch, or debian running openbox with xfce4-panel (or lxpanel). It will look shitty until you dress it up with themes and such though
<poeticrpm> or fluxbox, or i3, or or...
<yenic> any chance of xubuntu LTS having 5 year support like ubuntu LTS?
<cfhowlett> yenic  not this time. xfce4 has 3 years support so ... 3 years it is
<tabbon> hi
<swa> hello
<tabbon> how can i be admin of this channel?
<swa> suck my dick
<xubuntucreator> suck my dick
<cfhowlett> !ops
<xubuntucreator> ips
<xubuntucreator> ups
<xubuntucreator> eps
<swa> your mother
<xubuntucreator> asdf
<xubuntucreator> as
<xubuntucreator> asdff
<xubuntucreator> asr
<xubuntucreator> gvqsr
<xubuntucreator> gb
<xubuntucreator> qet
<xubuntucreator> gb
<xubuntucreator> qs
<xubuntucreator> g
<xubuntucreator> adr
<xubuntucreator> gb
<xubuntucreator> ijos de putaa
<elfy> pack it in
<xubuntucreator> pack it in your mothere
<swa> pack in you
<xubuntucreator> your mother
<xubuntucreator> mother focker
<elfy> !ops
<swa> your family pack in
<tabbon> hi
<cfhowlett> knome, please PLEASE ban
<tabbon> this guys omg
<tabbun> swa ban
<tabbun> ijos de puta
<tabbun> maricones
<knome> hmm
<knome> ...
<beregon> Hello folks. Has anyone had any luck getting compiz to work with xubuntu 14.04 ?
<brainwash> beregon: tell us what exactly is not working for you. usually you just run "compiz --replace" and it should work just fine
<brainwash> oh, you might need to configure compiz before doing so
<brainwash> also, take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/499543/trying-to-run-compiz-on-xubuntu-14-04
<DomiX> hi, is this okay atm to upgrade to xubuntu 14.10 ? (update-manager -d)
<knome> DomiX, upgrading to a development release is never recommended for production machines.
<DomiX> even 20days before the release date
<DomiX> ?
<knome> even 20 days before the release date.
<knome> but of course, as always, you are the only one who can really evaluate how sane it is to upgrade
<knome> as always, take backups before you do
<knome> and if you upgrade to a devleopment release, expect nothing else than breakage (even if that might not happen)
<DomiX> last time I upgraded (after the release date) I encountered the sleep mode bug on laptop
<knome> sure, bugs after release are possible even after the release date, but much more likely before.
<DomiX> you're right, I will wait the release date :p
<alket> Is it possible to add events in panel calendar
<alan_o> Doesn't appear that way
<alan_o> If you want PIM tools, check out the lightning plugin for thunderbird
<alket> thanks
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> do we know whether California 0.2 calendar app works in xfce? or is it gnome3 only?
<brainwash> I don't think that "we" know if some random app works in Xfce
<brainwash> you have to try it
<brainwash> if you encounter any problems with it, we could try to resolve them
<knome> or the california developers :)
<livingdaylight> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<livingdaylight> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<eviante> Is there an equivalent xubuntu image for ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso ? The regular xubuntu image won't install properly on my Macbook Air
<knome> no, xubuntu does not have mac builds
<adrenaline_> I installed the regular ubuntu on my mac but then added xfce4 desktop --but I do not have an air. I was curious to know if it worked on an air though
<adrenaline_> Sorry I meant mac ubuntu
<eviante> knome adrenaline_ : I see. Maybe there's another way around it. I've been installing Ubuntu onto this Macbook with the mac build iso, mainly because I can choose the 'encrypt disk' option on install. The regular builds don't install properly when I choose 'encrypt disk' at installation. I guess the mac builds are doing something different to the boot instructions or something
<knome> eviante, that's possible, and probably the reason why there needs to be a special mac build...
<knome> eviante, you can always just install the regular ubuntu (with the mac image) and install xubuntu-desktop to get xubuntu on it
<eviante> I just tried that before, but it just wasn't the same out of the box experience that xubuntu has
<eviante> and it seems to have buggered up Unity as well
<knome> it's mostly the same... but sure, it's not exactly the same *experience*, in that you are correct :)
<eviante> knome - i'm able to do a dual boot on macbook, like, Mac OS X and Xubuntu, since I can install refind from the Mac partition, but the problem I was able to figure out how to install xubuntu as an encrypted disk/installation from the 'Something else...' dialogue
<eviante> if I can figure that out, that would also work.
<knome> eviante, you might want to look at the minimal ISO
<knome> !mini | eviante
<ubottu> eviante: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> you can select whatever options there, then simply pick xubuntu desktop to be installed
<eviante> alright i'l have a go. thank you
<knome> np
<eviante> is there any advantage of encrypting the whole disk as opposed to just the home folder?
<adrenaline_> eviante, I am using refind as well. Just to let you know if mac updates it breaks refind but if you run this command in a term on mac side it will bring refind back up
<adrenaline_> sudo bless setBoot folder /efi/refind --file /efi/refind/refind_x64.efi
<adrenaline_> FYI
<eviante> oh cool. thanks for the heads up adrenaline_
<eviante> adrenaline_: would you have any idea how to encrypt the xubuntu disk if i was to dual boot?
<adrenaline_> It bit me before so I wanted to get that out
<eviante> i have to do it with the 'Something else' dialogue but I dunno how to setup all the partitions
<adrenaline_> Sorry know I just needed it fast so I dualbooted with the mac ubuntu added xfce4 desktop and was on my way.
<eviante> ah
<adrenaline_> s/know/no
<knome> eviante, not sure why you'd wanted to encrypt system files (which are obtainable from the repositories as is)
<knome> but sure, there are most likely some situations when you might want that
<eviante> just for security. in case the laptop is lost or stolen
<eviante> i just wasn't sure if many user files, app caches or anything end up outside of the home folder
<eviante> cc knome
<alket> how to get a feature that gnome2 used to have , to zoom with super key ?
<alket> found it
<adrenaline_> Nice work alket
<alket> xD
<pearsonIN> I'm having difficulty installing a xubuntu dual-boot on my Mac. I do a fresh Xubuntu install on a new partition, ext4 / and a 4gb swap space, but then when I go to boot into Xubuntu, ut hands at "Loading initial ramdisk"
<pearsonIN> it hangs*
<pearsonIN> that is, the mount point of the new ext4 partition is '/'
<knome> pearsonIN, xubuntu doesn't have a mac port, so that might be your issue
<pearsonIN> knome - ok thanks!
<David-A> pearsonIN: did you use the minimal cd to install xubuntu?
<knosys> hello guys, do you recommend restricted extras packages? Or getting each thing sepparately when needed?
<knome> knosys, i'd just get the whole package.
<knosys> i was going to listen to some mp3 and i found out about that package. Still not sure because, in xubuntu official site they recommend some different package for mp3 in gstreamer
<knosys> something like "ugly"
<knosys> i see , okay thanks
<knosys> one question, what if i have previously installed a flash player version for firefox?
<knosys> its actually working pretty slow sometimes
<knome> knosys, how did you install it?
<knosys> i would like to remember... it was 2 days ago .. auch
<knosys> im not sure if it were from browser or terminal
<knosys> probably terminal
<knosys> ill try looking installed packages
<knome> was it via the repositories or something else?
<knome> if it was from the repository, you are safe to install the extras package
<knosys> how to know about that? with dpkg --get-selections , would i be able to check?
<knome> if it was in a way or another manually installed, it's possible and even likely that the flash plugins will conflict
<knosys> ok this is the name of the package i got installed
<knosys> flashplugin-installer
<knome> knosys, that sounds right and you should be fine with installing the extras packge.
<knosys> ok thanks
#xubuntu 2014-10-04
<knosys> Is there a list of keyboard shortcuts for Xubuntu OS? I am trying to find that information in Xubuntu.org
<knosys> ooh i see its allmost all with Super
<garrie> Hey.
<garrie> What's the off topic version of the room?
<knome> garrie, it's creatively called #xubuntu-offtopic
<David-A> garrie: when you log into this room, there should be a Topic message presented to you. In that, there should be the name of the offtopic channel. Can you see it?
<garrie> David-A, aye.
<knosys> Hello guys, after installing restricted extras package, Gstreamer application still doesnt recognize m4a files in Directories. I also rebooted just in case.
<knosys> I have been looking for info , but it looks that i did the right steps, so im a bit lost, can anyone help with this?
<knosys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8489418/   there is all packages related to 'gstreamer' i can found installed
<knosys> i just installed xubuntu-restricted-extras
<anthonyme12> Anyone have time for a xubuntu n00b question?
<knosys> anthonyme12 ask
<anthonyme12> I'm brand new to xubuntu..dumped windows 7 pro and installed xfce (think that's what it's called). Everything looks great except for one thing. The "lock" screen doesn't seem to match the resolution of the desktop. I'm using a widescreen dell monitor.
<anthonyme12> In other words, the lock screen shows a sizable blank/black border around the left and bottom. I took a cell phone image if that would be helpful at all.
<anthonyme12> Forgive me if this is something that I should simply google search for. I tried to do so and wasn't coming up with much.
<anthonyme12> Just tossed the pic on postimage for reference: http://s30.postimg.org/xah13uu01/100214_4.jpg
<holstein> anthonyme12: i say,just relax and enjoy the defaults
<holstein> anthonyme12: think about how long you have used windows without messing with the resolution on the lock screen.. or, how long you used it without adjusting the resolution on anything
<xangua> It looks right to me
<xangua> You can change light dm theme and make it look like ubuntu touch alike
<anthonyme12> I didn't jump into support chat (volunteer or not) hoping that someone would tell me to "just relax". I figured someone would have insights as to how this gets changed. You're right..no biggie.
<holstein> anthonyme12: lol.. im not intending to be abrasive, i promise. im literally suggesting you give this OS as much time and patience as you did the one you come from that you are more familiar with
<xangua>  Yes you can change light dm theme
<holstein> anthonyme12: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<anthonyme12> Sorry...guess I'm new to this realm and it's frustrating that I've been a tech support guy with windows for almost 8 years now but I come to xubuntu and I have to kinda/sorta relearn everything.
<holstein> anthonyme12: no. you will completely need to re-learn.. but for the most part, since its all open, *anything* is possible
<anthonyme12> That's what I'm looking forward to here. Thus far everything about the new desktop is really nice - I'm liking it. I'll investigate the link above.
<holstein> anthonyme12: also, when i was migrating, i found it helpful to experiment with the live environment, and with a virtual installation in virtualbox.. you can save snapshots in vbox, and really change/break things and easily revert
<anthonyme12> looking at the lightdm.conf file to investigate the format of the file itself. I don't see anything dealing with the "greeter" resolution...will keep snooping around :)
<holstein> anthonyme12: could also be as simple as using the appropriate nvidia driver.. if that fits your scenario
<anthonyme12> holstein: That's a good suggestion. I have multiple laptops so I basically left my "daily driver" as is and used a Lenovo T400 with an 128GB SSD and 6GB RAM as the xubuntu machine...booted from USB and performed a format/clean install.
<anthonyme12> holstein: also good call on the driver...I'll have a look into that as well.
<_ynk> hello. I have a problem upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | _ynk
<ubottu> _ynk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> _ynk, 13.10 is end of life. normal upgrade disabled.
<_ynk> cfhowlett: what do you mean? you suggest wiping and reinstalling?
<_ynk> well look, I've almost had everything upgraded perfectly.... just this issue that is bothering me, perhaps you can help with it. let me explain first
<cfhowlett> ...
<cfhowlett> ...
<_ynk> forget it I'll try to handle it myself sry for coming to ask here
<xubuntu185> buenas
<xubuntu185> que diferencias tenemos con Ubuntu??
<baizon> !es | xubuntu185
<ubottu> xubuntu185: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu185> gracias
<Yoosi> are there any good themes available for xfce like numix?
<cfhowlett> Yoosi, www.xfce-look.org
<Yoosi> thanks cfhowlett. are there any you recommend?
<cfhowlett> Yoosi, I like the ubuntustudio theme.  search for "numix" and you'll see lots of choices
<Yoosi> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Yoosi, happy2help
<xangua> I like the ambiance and radiance theme :P
<Churuya-san> I just switched from Debian. Why does Hibernate not work in Xubuntu 14.04.1?
<knome> it is disabled by default
<Churuya-san> Why? What's the rationale behind that?
<knome> because it's not working for everybody without problems
<knome> those we need it and know that it works can enable it
<knome> *who
<Churuya-san> Ah I see. Well I will test it.
<Churuya-san> Works fine :)
<knome> Churuya-san, well, enjoy
<Churuya-san> Also, why is bluetooth support so shitty?
<knome> please remember this is a family-friendly channel...
<Churuya-san> Ah, sorry. Why is bluetooth support so terrible?
<knome> i don't use bluetooth much myself, so i can't judge that... maybe bluetooth support is bad in general in linux?
<Churuya-san> Perhaps. Bluez/blueman keep crashing or something.
<knome> filing bugs ultimately helps, but there's no instant gratification thre..
<Churuya-san> People were talking about the bug back in 2004
<knome> yes... sometimes fixing bugs takes years.
<xubuntu96w> does anyone know how to install xubuntu to an IBM xSeries 225 type 8647?>
<ethermonk> are you having a particular issue?
<xubuntu96w> well, i'm trying to boot from usb as i have no spare discs to burn
<xubuntu96w> but i've no clue how to tell it to do that
<xubuntu96w> the only linux it's booted has been knoppix 6.2
<ethermonk> http://www-947.ibm.com/support/entry/portal/docdisplay?lndocid=tool-bomc
<ethermonk> http://www.fixya.com/support/t8587885-ibm_eserver_xseries_225_8649_want
<Churuya-san> Cool! I got my bluetooth apple keyboard working :)
<Churuya-san> it's so nice
#xubuntu 2014-10-05
<Churuya-san>   /quit
<Churuya-san> woops
<Churuya-san> Hibernate has an odd bug for me. This happened also in Debian, but an update fixed it. When I go into hibernate, everything works great. But once the computer has shut down, it immediately turns back on and leaves hibernate. Any help with this? I have no idea what could be causing it.
<Churuya-san> So, I was having some problems with hibernate/suspend. As my computer would suspend or hibernate, it would immediately resume. I fixed this problem using acpitool. There's some device titled "PWRB" that needed to be disabled for the system to hibernate. At first I thought this was the power button, but when I disable it the power button still works to resume the computer. How can I permanently stop this
<Churuya-san> thing from forcing the computer to resume?
<knosys> Hey guys, when trying to install wine package from repositories, it advices me that nvidia-libopencl1-331 will be removed in order to install wine.
<knosys> Nvidia its my graphic card chipset, im using the propietary drivers.. Will that have some negative consequence on my graphics driver?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I didn't know there was opencl software for nvidia gpus.
<Poisoned_Dragon> maybe wine can work under them
<knosys> right... directx and open GL are most seen, right?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, nvidia has cuda, as opposed to opencl. So, it just confused me.
<Poisoned_Dragon> opencl is not a graphics instruction set. like opengl and directx.
<knosys> ill just take the risk
<knosys> yeah i already noticed
<knosys> its a programming language
<knosys> didnt know about that. sorry i got confused because of the similar name
<knosys> with opengl
<Poisoned_Dragon> Allows for parallel tasking on gpus. Best for repetitive instructions that hog cpu resources.
<xubuntu-sam> Hey everyone. I'm having an issue that's preventing me from booting into my install unless I have the "nomodeset" parameter checked. Same issue present in other Ubuntu-based distros. Help please!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, more details = better answers ...
<xubuntu-sam> Boots into black screen with mouse cursor. I *can* access tty from Ctrl+Alt+F1. Issue seems similar to one around the web for lightdm with SSDs but none of the fixes have worked.
<xubuntu-sam> nomodeset allows me in normally but that seems to mean my video card (drivers) don't work at all. (radeon / 2 79xx cards)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, entirely possible that your card is under/not supported
<xubuntu-sam> unsupported by what, the drivers? I've checked and support should be there. primary card is HD7970
<bazhang> pretty sure they dropp ed it for that
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, as verified where?
<xubuntu-sam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<bazhang> the R series 280/290x may still be supported though
<xubuntu-sam> it's identical architecture to 280(x)
<bazhang> but quite a bit older
<xubuntu-sam> only around 2 years or so
<bazhang> and the propietary is fglrx
<xubuntu-sam> yes, which from what I can recall had the same issue when I last tried to get Linux to work a year ago
<bazhang> they drop support pretty fast these days
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, supported but hardware is too old for unity ... that suggests you will have issues ...
<xubuntu-sam> hardware too old for unity......?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, wait, you're not running unity are you?
<xubuntu-sam> no
<xubuntu-sam> xubuntu standard
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, OK.  that page shows how to find error messages with terminal:  dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<xubuntu-sam> tried that, from what I can recall it came back empty
<xubuntu-sam> just to clear up confusion, this is the equivalent of my card. no way this can be outdated. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202114&cm_re=7970-_-14-202-114-_-Product
<xubuntu-sam> (lower down on that linked page above: TAHITI/PITCAIRN/VERDE       Radeon HD 7000/"Southern Islands" series)
<brainwash> it's not outdated or low end or whatever
<brainwash> I would suggest that you install fglrx
<xubuntu-sam> I can give that another go but that's what I tried last time and I think I ran into the same issue. I have a log I kept, I'll have a quick look at that
<brainwash> the open source driver seems to cause some trouble with your hardware setup
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, nvidia seems to be the best choice for linux.
<brainwash> right, you should take a closed look at the log files in /var/log
<brainwash> closer look
<xubuntu-sam> cfhowlett, yeah, but it's not so easy to dump two fairly expensive video cards like that :p but noted for future purchases. brainwash, I'm in Windows right now. going to reboot into Xubuntu with nomodeset and have a look and report back. back shortly.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, record your terminal output!
<xubuntu-sam> righty, I'm in Xubuntu now. what am I looking for?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, run the analysis tools listed on the page you posted earlier.   save it all to a text file so you can paste all at once
<xubuntu-sam> not much: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8499344/
<xubuntu-sam> but this is with nomodeset
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, right.  now do the trouble shooting from that page
<xubuntu-sam> which one? all else I see is just below to install mesa-utils and run LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<brainwash> you should boot without nomodeset and check the logs
<brainwash> otherwise it won't load the radeon driver
<xubuntu-sam> okay, so boot without nomodeset, and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<brainwash> yes
<xubuntu-sam> okay. I shall return. :)
<xubuntu-sam> full log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8499389/
<xubuntu-sam> hmm.. there are plenty of references to fglrx in there. is that normal?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sam, my understanding from reading the page is that fglrx and the radeon drivers conflict.  bazhang suggested you fglrx IIRC
<xubuntu-sam> when I used fglrx drivers on a fresh Ubuntu install last time I tried Linux I had a load of graphical corruption.. I'd much rather just try to remove all fglrx from this system and make it work with radeon
<brainwash> did you install fglrx at some point?
<xubuntu-sam> not on this install. I think it may have already been installed automatically, I can't remember
<xubuntu-sam> but I certainly didn't manually install it
<brainwash> does the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist?
<brainwash> it should not by default
<xubuntu-sam> nope, not seeing it
<brainwash> but still, it's worth to give fglrx a try.. it's the official AMD driver after all
<xubuntu-sam> this is what happened a few months ago when I last tried Linux. on that occasion I tried fglrx. http://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/27jupa/help_what_could_be_causing_this_xpost_rubuntu/
<xubuntu-sam> you'd think it was hardware but these cards run flawlessly in Windows and have done for over a year through various driver installs
<brainwash> you'll have to test different drivers and options
<brainwash> maybe even get the latest fglrx driver package from AMD's website
<xubuntu-sam> I can get fglrx or fglrx-updates from the settings driver panel, which should I test first?
<brainwash> should not matter, the package is identical
<brainwash> version  2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2
<xubuntu-sam> okay, installing fglrx now. here goes..
<brainwash> good luck :)
<xubuntu-sam> back. after reboot it just kicked me straight into text mode.
<xubuntu-sam> I'm in Windows now
<xubuntu-sam> I really want to like Linux but jesus these drivers
<brainwash> run "sudo start lightdm" to launch the display manager manually, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log again, also /var/log/lightdm/*
<xubuntu-sam> tried that, it didn't recognise "lightdm".
<brainwash> unknown service?
<xubuntu-sam> something like that
<brainwash> that's odd
<xubuntu-sam> radeon or fglrx, something about Linux HATES my system
<brainwash> this should only be the case, if you've removed the lightdm package
<xubuntu-sam> there's something very specific doing it
<xubuntu-sam> nope, didn't touch it. just installed fglrx from driver panel
<knome> just to make sure, which xubuntu bersion are you trying to install?
<knome> version too
<xubuntu-sam> already installed. 14.04.1 LTS iirc
<xubuntu-sam> similar issues with Ubuntu from 12 through 14
<xubuntu-sam> and Mint
<knome> well, mint is based on ubuntu so not much difference in the drivers
<xubuntu-sam> yeah. I can't remember if Debian had the same issue
<knome> it's likely if it's a driver issue
<brainwash> maybe you should head over to #ubuntu then :)
<xubuntu-sam> problem is that the way it presents itself in Ubuntu is even weirder
<xubuntu-sam> full on screen corruption reminiscent of hardware trouble
<brainwash> I suggest that you also test the current development release, 14.10
<xubuntu-sam> Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<xubuntu-sam> I guess Ubuntu and then whatever works there will trickle down here right?
<brainwash> yeah
<knome> either, but if you've had less issues with xubuntu, then probably it
<knome> but it really doesn't matter..
<xubuntu-sam> I'll try Ubuntu 14.10 with #Ubuntu as there's probably more likely to be other users with same issue there too I guess. Sigh.. drivers. Seriously tempted to just sell these cards for a pittance and buy Nvidia right now! Anyway, cheers everyone for the help!
<knome> np, and good luck
<theringmaster> morning
<theringmaster> I need some help
<knome> theringmaster, just ask the question, and if somebody knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<theringmaster> I would like to be able to have knoppix, fedora, lubuntu, and xubuntu on same machine to test them before deciding on best one, knoppix did not see fedora, lubuntu did not see knoppix, and xubuntu saw lubuntu as ubuntu 13 but boots directly into xubuntu, am I able to use all 4 and if so how do I do this
<cfhowlett> theringmaster, yes you can but you'll need to do some delicate operations.
<cfhowlett> theringmaster, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiOSBoot
<theringmaster> ok, have my pad and pen ready, ubuntu 13 and 14 did it pretty much automatically but I can neither use either one because it slowed my computer down real bad
<theringmaster> ok thank you
<knome> the other option is to run them as virtual machines
<knome> install one to HD, run the rest under virtualbox
<theringmaster> thought about that but wanted the ability to install additional packages and stuff
<knome> you can do that under the virtual machines as well
<theringmaster> but if I close out vm or shut the machine down do I lose info?
<knome> no, virtual machines have virtual hard drives, so as long as you shut them down as you would shut down the system otherwise, data will be saved
<knome> the only two major differences are:
<knome> 1) virtual machines use additional resources (you practically have to run two systems of top of each other)
<knome> 2) with virtual machines, you must always run one system to be able to get to the other systems
<knome> but in a tryout environment, those are hardly a problem (unless you are really short on resources)
<theringmaster> thanks, may be a plan b as my current machine is not that great and I'm waiting to get ram for a server I was given that I may use as a regular desktop
<Satorisanja> Hallo. Bin ich hier richtig um die Frage zustellen wozu die Dateitypen erkennung mit magic numbers?
<Satorisanja> Da kam gestern ein update rein.
<cfhowlett> !de | Satorisanja
<ubottu> Satorisanja: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<girafee> hello room. i upgraded to xubuntu 14.04. everything is good for me except one issue with panel. The window buttons are auto resizing and disappearing and i couldnt find a way to make it always on. please help.
<girafee> *disappearing makes panel auto resize always.
<qwebirc8233> Hello, Can someone help me to install bootchart2 on xubuntu, I would measure boot time
<qwebirc8233> https://github.com/mmeeks/bootchart
<bekks> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-8ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 96 kB
<bekks> qwebirc8233: sudo apt-get install bootchart
<brainwash> but that's not bootchart2
<qwebirc8233> yes, that's not the latest
<brainwash> you could grab the debian package and test it
<brainwash> https://packages.debian.org/sid/bootchart2
<qwebirc8233> Another question, how to uninstall an app installed from source
<qwebirc8233> brainwash: thx
<brainwash> but it may not work properly or at all
<bekks> qwebirc8233: Thank god if the author provides a "make uninstall" rule. Or just build a .deb package yourself which can be uninstalled later.
<qwebirc8233> I don't see uninstall in makefile
<qwebirc8233> I will try to remove it manually
<xubuntu39w> hi there
<xubuntu39w> I have a problem updating xubuntu ppc
<xubuntu39w> on a iBook G4
<xubuntu39w> the update manager doesn't seem to have the right ports
<xubuntu39w> anybody can help?
<koegs> xubuntu39w: which version do you have and what does "sudo apt-get update" say?
<xubuntu39w> hey thanks
<xubuntu39w> I don't know the version
<xubuntu39w> it's old
<xubuntu39w> carries xfce 4.6.2
<xubuntu39w> sudo apt-get updates says it failed to find ports
<xubuntu39w> I guess the problem is the port list is too old
<xubuntu39w> but don't know how to find and update xubuntu ppc port list
<koegs> please nopaste the output of "lsb_release -a" and "sudo apt-get update"
<koegs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu39w> done with lsb_release
<xubuntu39w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8501440/
<xubuntu39w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8501456/
<xubuntu39w> done both
<holstein> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<koegs> xubuntu39w: ubuntu maverick is no longer supported, you should think about reinstalling the latest version of ubuntu (14.04)
<xangua> you have been out of support for more than two years xubuntu39w
<xubuntu39w> no way to update, I guess
<holstein> xubuntu39w: you can always build and manually support whatever you like, but the repos (ports) officially provided to you will not be supported any longer
<holstein> xubuntu39w: i would do a fresh install..
<xubuntu39w> I'd reinstall, but cant remember how did I boot from usb last time
<xubuntu39w> it's a icoobk g4 and i know it can be done, I just can't remember how
<xubuntu39w> i've looked around but solutions I found didnt work
<holstein> xubuntu39w: just remember, nothing about xubuntu or ubuntu or linux is preventing you from booting installation media. you'll just have to work with the confines of the specific hardware.. i would start by looking into the PPC community, and just get the latest iso and try booting it
<xubuntu39w> ok
<xubuntu39w> I need to boot from usb
<holstein> xubuntu39w: i use plop in "legacy" intel hardware, to boot a CD that will then let me boot USB on hardware that doesnt support USB boot
<xubuntu39w> if I can find how, it'll be solvesd
<xubuntu39w> thank you all
<xubuntu39w> for the help
<holstein> xubuntu39w: if the machine doesnt support USB booting, then, you will not meet those needs
<holstein> xubuntu39w: you will do best to look for a workaround.. or, just use a CD/DVD for the installation
<xubuntu39w> excellent
<xubuntu39w> thanks again you all
<holstein> xubuntu39w: sure.. good luck to you
<yenic> does xubuntu support in-place upgrades for LTS releases?
<holstein> yenic: same as ubuntu.. you *can* upgrade from LTS to LTS.. or version to version.. but, a fresh install is always suggested, and usually much easier
<yenic> holstein: thanks, just thinking about what distro to recommend to less technical family. if they cant just run a command to do the upgrade, then i'll still have to do it
<holstein> id say, a "less technical" individual will not be doing distro upgrades, or installs
<holstein> yenic: you doing it would be an easy way to ensure a more successful outcome
<yenic> ive never done an inplace upgrade myself, so wasnt sure if it was a seamless transaction or not
<holstein> it takes a long time.. and "seemless" can depend on many things that linux cannot account for.. such as the hardware supporting linux or not
<xubuntu82w> hi,
<xubuntu82w> I have got a problem
<xubuntu82w> with xubuntu
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu82w> Libre office doesn't work in xubuntu dueing to a problem of dependance, where i have to go?
<holstein> xubuntu82w: the one in the repo should work find.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice" in a terminal, and paste errors..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> work fine*
<xubuntu82w> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  libreoffice-core : Dipende: libreoffice-common (> 1:4.2.6.3) ma non sta per essere installato  libreoffice-java-common : Dipende: libreoffice-common ma non sta per essere installato  libreoffice-l10n-it : Dipende: libreoffice-common ma non sta per essere installato E: Dipendenze non soddisfatte. Provare "apt-get -f install" senza pacchetti (o specificare una soluzione).
<xubuntu82w> this is the error that appear after having copy your code holstein
<holstein> xubuntu82w: did you try what the message suggests?
<holstein> xubuntu82w: i would try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. then, run the other commands
<xubuntu82w> no,because i don't know where i have to go to modify this code...how can i manage it?
<holstein> xubuntu82w: you shouldnt need to.. but, the source is *all* available for everything, if you wanted to, or needed to
<holstein> xubuntu82w: i dont think you do, however. i think you either have PPA"s added, or are not up to date.. or you have other packabge breakages causing issues.. try the command suggested in the error message, and then try the update i suggest..
<Yoosi> can i hide the firefox title bar in xubuntu?
<Yoosi> it takes up a ridiculous amount of space...
<Yoosi> http://i.imgur.com/aw7ih4I.png
<holstein> Yoosi: full screen not an option? used to be plugins for that..
<Yoosi> fullscreen is when it's practical. it's mostly an issue when i want multiple windows open at once
<xubuntu90w> anyone know how to install xubuntu to an IBM xseries 225 type 8647?
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> xubuntu90w: try just booting the installation media for the type machine you have
<odsent> I like WoW, Halo, LotR, Lotro, Pokemon, Runescape, Star Wars, Minecraft, CoD, GTA, Skyrim, Garry's Mod, Ultima Online, Starcraft, GW2, League of Legends, Heroes of Newerth, Diablo III, Battlefield, MapleStory, and Flyff. I also know C++, C#, assembly, python, visual basic, and java. I type on QWERTY, Dvorak, and Colemak, plus my computer has Windows, Ubuntu, and BSD on an AMD phenom 3.4 GHZ processor with 5 TB. I have an XBOX 360, Wi
<mall> Hello Xubuntu!
<knome> hello mall
<mall> I was wondering if it is possible for alt+tab to show all applications and not only those who are open within the desktop I am at the moment
<mall> a quick search did not show anything on this particular subject
<mall> and I can't find the preferences for it, maybe a keybindings file around ? any idea ? thank you
<mall> no....one... knowsss
<brainwash> mall: take a look at settings manager > window manager tweaks (first tab)
<mall> thank you brainwash, I can't seem to find it, I am on spanish translation
<mall> in "gestor de ventanas" (Window manager) I do not have that tab with anything as tweaks
<mall> id translate tabs as "style " "keyboard " "focus" "advanced"
<mall> there is also "window manager settings" which has a magic wand as its icon, but I can't seem to find it there neither
<brainwash> no, don't open "window manager", open "window manager tweaks" instead
<brainwash> see http://docs.xfce.org/_media/xfce/xfwm4/xfwm4-tweaks-cycling.png
<mall> got it! thank you very much
<brainwash> found it?
<brainwash> great :)
<mall> and now for something a bit off topic, where can I get a replacement key for my laptop with something linuxy as the xfce mic instead of the windows logo ? ;D
<mall> xfce mice
<xangua> there is a tux super key sticker here https://www.thinkpenguin.com/catalog/books-cds-case-badges
<mall> great. thank you
<knome> mall, http://www.unixstickers.com/stickers/linux-keyboard-stickers/xubuntu-circle-keyboard-sticker-cover-windows-flag
<knome> mall, and/or http://www.unixstickers.com/stickers/linux-keyboard-stickers/xubuntu-square-keyboard-sticker-cover-windows-flag
<knome> "officially" suggested too, we get some free stickers when people buy the xubuntu ones, so you're helping while you get nice stickers.
<mall> who gets free stickers ?
<knome> the xubuntu project.
<mall> oh really
<knome> we haven't planned how to use them yet, but they will be basically given away back to the community.
<mall> great!
<mall> I am in Spain, let's see if I can buy also
<knome> like via some contests or so
<knome> you definitely can
<mall> sounds good to me
<mall> I really like xubuntu
<mall> I have xubuntu, crunchbang debian and Kali linux in this eeepc
<mall> asus
<mall> and Crunchbang is great, with openbox, clean and light; but xubunt solves quite a few more needs in advance and I find going back to it for non specialized stuff, even coding
<mall> but I may be going off topic
<mall> jeje
<mall> the community has also been very helpful to me, particularly in this channel, big thank you! I even installed it already in my friend and my parent's computer. My friend is new to linux, and we just finished wiping her windowsxp partition, due to her switching 100% to xubuntu. She also wants a sticker ;)
<knome> for offtopic/general chatter, #xubuntu-offtopic
<mall> ok thank you
<Churuya-san> Recommend me books on Linux, UNIX, systems administration, etc.
<xangua> try google.com or amazon bookstore
<sdollins> I liked the RHCE prep book
<sdollins> but obviously that's not ubuntu targetted
<Church> i don't know if one should exactly learn something ubuntu specific
<Church> corporate server niche is mostly ruled by rhel/centos/oel and alike clones. that's what one may earn from.
<Church> ubuntu does well on desktop .. but it's not common to work/earn with linux desktops. generic linux lore should do.
<knosys> Hey guys. Im having a weird problem with emacs application. When i start it without root access , i cant view files, it launches a blank document. Only if i run it with root privileges i can actually see file contents. No matter what file it is, and even in my home directory. What could be causing that?
#xubuntu 2015-09-28
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<SergioEDuran1> I am back again
<SergioEDuran1> I have FINALY blocked ChanServ and NickServ users :)
<SergioEDuran1> finaly I am free to join FreeNode with not worrying about the anoying messages from the nick and channel services
<SergioEDuran1> hehehe
<cfhowlett> SergioEDuran1, ask your ubuntu support question then
<function9x> I have a secondary hard drive that is show on my desktop, how do i blacklist that secondary hard drive?
<function9x> i got the uuid
<cfhowlett> function9x, I don't know about blacklist, but you can edit automount settings.  ask in #ubuntu
<function9x> ok will do
<SergioEDuran1> Ok cfhowlett
<SergioEDuran1> I  will do my question but first  I will do an update of my repos and an upgrade :)
<cfhowlett> from 11.04?  eolupgrade is going to be a whole lot harder than a clean installation
<SergioEDuran1> Friends how can I solve  this issue with the Minetest installation? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12599522/
<sakrecoer> Hi! i'm experiencing problems with ssh-add in combination to gnome-keyring-daemon. For some reason, i can't remove identities from ssh-add. deleting the keypair in ~/.ssh has no effect, fro some reason, ssh-add still finds the identity. So i'm guessing it gets stored in gnomekeyring, but where are the remainings of the keypair stored?
<sakrecoer> it's driving me nuts... there nothing to be found in ~/.ssh/ yet the system claims thats where it gets the identity from...
<sakrecoer> ssh-add -D is failing miserably. -d states the idenitiy was removed, but -l shows it anyhow..
<sakrecoer> ssh agent (gnome keyring SSH agent) is unchecked in the startup application... but it is present on ps aux...?
<sakrecoer> ok... this explains a lot... http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/53193 but then again, WHERE is gnome-keyagent storing my keys??
<medicijnman> my printer won't print any jobs i send. i rebooted both the printer and my machine but still nothing happens. i had to install hpdoctor in order to make the printer work
<function9x> ok
<medicijnman> cancel -a and then sending a print job with evince does not help either
<function9x> was it working well before?
<medicijnman> yes up until i aborted the job while standing next to my printer because the ink cartridge was empty
<function9x> uhuh
<cfhowlett> medicijnman, ensure that the print queue is empty??
<medicijnman> so i replaced the black ink cartridge and printed a test print but now it doesn't accept any jobs
<function9x> brb
<medicijnman> cfhowlett: lpq -a says 'no entries'
<medicijnman> key 20 in hp-info reads:
<medicijnman> 20 printer-state stopped (5)
<medicijnman> key 22 reads
<medicijnman> 22 printer-state-reasons paused
<medicijnman> i don't know what the keys were when it worked, so i don't know what those keys should be
<medicijnman> my model: hp officejet 7410 all-in-one
<medicijnman> using google i can only find threads that state they can't print using wifi, but i use a cable. some threads say their printer won't boot but mine does boot.
<cfhowlett> medicijnman, bring it to #ubuntu for more eyes
<medicijnman> cfhowlett: okay, i'll ask it there then. thanks for the print queue suggestion
<cfhowlett> best of luck
<knob> Good morning/evening everyone =)
<Guest44371> Hi, can someone explain me I can add a fonction to only touch my pad to click?
<cfhowlett> Guest44371, you mean "one click" ??
<Guest44371> yeah for exemple
<Guest44371> (I am french ...)
<cfhowlett> that's .. not a function, is it??
<Guest44371> do not know that's why I'm asking
<Guest44371> because it works on lubuntu but not on xubuntu
<Guest44371> I am on a pc and i have bought this pad wich is exellent but I can not click by only touching in
<Guest44371> it
<holstein> Guest44371: check the touchpad settings in the UI.. see if you find what you need there.. "enable touchpad clicks".. for example
<Guest44371> what is a UI?
<Guest44371> (sorry)
<holstein> Guest44371: in the menu, where the settings are, for the touchpad..
<dkessel> i have a problem with my wife's xubuntu 14.04 installation. all of a sudden, a lot of icons cannot be displayed anymore. and when trying to create a screenshot of the problem, the system says "png is no supported image type" (in german).
<dkessel> which could even be the source of the problem :/
<cfhowlett> Guest44371, user interface
<dkessel> are there any logs i could check?
<cfhowlett> still trying to figure how wifi would lead to no .png support in screenshot ...
<flocculant> cfhowlett: wife not wifi :)
<holstein> dkessel: i would want to see a few things, personally.. i would test the memory, and hard drive, and file system.. then, i would check the user account config, and see if the issue is related to only that one user.. then, i would look for updates that may have "broken" something.. also, any unsupported PPA packages..
<cfhowlett> flocculant, lol.  OK that was not the way I read it, so ... honest mistake.  sorry Mrs. DKessel.
<cfhowlett> and with that, I clearly need to exit.  later.
<dkessel> lol :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> dkessel: I'd start by trying guest account - which will deal with holstein's user configs suggestion
<holstein> yup.. thats an easy way to see if its isolated to the user config, or not..
<dkessel> good idea
<dkessel> tried that. the guest session shows the same problems. uploading a screenshot...
<holstein> so, it can be a system-wide issue, with a PPA package, that is causing a conflict.. do you have PPA's? could be a system issue.. ram, filesystem, hard drive failing.. etc..
<dkessel> i'll see what i can find. here's a screenshot: https://imgur.com/c1asLtt
<dkessel> mhhh "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" complains about unfinished package upgrades...
<holstein> dkessel: are you using compositing? compiz? have you added any ppas?
<holstein> i suggest "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share error for troubleshooting..
<dkessel> i'm running "sudo dpkg--configure -a" first, as apt-get suggests...
<benguk> hi all
<dkessel> hah. well... that solved it. maybe some trouble with the nvidia kernel module... it got rebuilt while "--configure -a" did its work
<dkessel> thanks for your help guys. the ppa thing nudged me to have a close look if some upgrade went wrong..
<flocculant> glad to see the wifi's machine is ok now :)
<benguk> has anyone sucsessfully got x11vnc to start using upstart? been reading guide after guide but ot just doesnt want to start
<benguk> looking at the logfile for x11 vnc its suggesting cant open display 0
<benguk> which in turn suggests its trying to run before x has started. What it should be doing is running when the login screen comes up
<dkessel> flocculant: yeah. "it" will be happy to hear that
<flocculant> :)
<benguk> for the most part followed this guide and indeed every other guide or post is pretty much the same http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<xubuntu67w> hello everyone! i have a problem with my xubuntu install, maybe you guys can help !
<xubuntu67w> i get a blank screen during the boot sequence, that is after the initial bios screen until my xfce desktop starts! no grub, no booting messages, no nonthing
<holstein> xubuntu67w: i have seen that, with certain GPU' and GPU drivers..
<xubuntu67w> apart from that, everything works fine. i can see the shutdown sequence when im turning of the pc
<holstein> i know, i just appreciated that it worked at all, since, i had had issues with the hardware supporting linux, in the past..
<xubuntu67w> hmm yes i think too its got to be something driver related
<xubuntu67w> do you know if i cn tweak the display settings for the boot sequence somehow?
<xubuntu67w> maybe change resolution ?
<xubuntu67w> or something like that?
<holstein> i typically just try different drivers, if they are available..
<holstein> i'll even try the vesa driver, just to see if its related to GPU driver support
<xubuntu67w> i think im using the latest ones from nvidia
<flocculant> I don't see anything till login - I don't expect to
<holstein> yeah ^
<flocculant> if you want to see grub for some reason - set that to do so
<xubuntu67w> im used to seeing the boot sequence tho
<holstein> thats just what i expect from the nvidia drivers, as well.. though, i have been able to tweak around, and use the open driver, for example
<holstein> xubuntu67w: sure. but, do you *need* to see it?
<xubuntu67w> (even hitting escape to see each line as it pops up.. very hacker-y lol)
<flocculant> if you really want to see booting text then set it do so
<flocculant> you can do both editing grub iirc
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<xubuntu67w> i know ubottu, but i dont see the grub menu during boot
<flocculant> holstein: I think removing quiet and/or slash would be more appropriate
<xubuntu67w> i will probably have to change the settings after startup and restart..
<holstein> sure.. i dont think that will actually effect it.. but, you are welcome to try
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<xubuntu67w> so if you had to bet
<xubuntu67w> gpu drivers ?
<holstein> xubuntu67w: ^ try that, first.. see that grub is set to be shown..
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/477821/how-can-i-permanently-remove-the-boot-option-quiet-splash
<xubuntu67w> id guess it wont hurt to try and  use some other driver..
<holstein> xubuntu67w: ^ try that first..
<xubuntu67w> yeah i guess ill give it a shot
<xubuntu67w> thanks guys ! i hope i wont come back with the same problem !
<holstein> come back all you want .. this is not really a problem, but something you'll need to configure :)
<flocculant> yep :)
<xubuntu67w> yeah probably more an annoyance than a problem
<xubuntu67w> anyways thank you all :)
<holstein> well, if its just that grub is hidden, thats a "feature"..
<Replop> Hi !
<Replop> I'm currently downloading the LTS   .  how can I get a LiveUSB from it  ?   just dd if=xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso  of=/dev/sdX    , for relevant value of X ?
<genii> Yep
<Replop> cool
<Replop> my next step will be to boot the system with it,  and mount an existing partition  .... remotely , while trying to explain it to the one doing it
<function9x> hi guys, how do i check which version of xfce i have
<function9x> nm found it
<exussum> Hi all. I have just installed xubuntu on a new machine, All of my others when sshing ask for a key to unlock the private key, The new install asks on the command line each time. What am I missing to make  it ask me once per session ?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<bahaa> hi guys
<bahaa> I'm new here and I like xubuntu
<knome> hello, glad to hear
<bahaa> I'm using ubuntu on my desktop for 8 yrs till now
<bahaa> and I choosen xubuntu for my old netbook
 * rampiesxubuntu31 slaps rampiesxubuntu31 around a bit with a large fishbot
<knome> rampiesxubuntu31, excuse me?
<xubuntu78w> Whenever I restart, my file explorer (thunar) opens.
<xubuntu78w> To a specific location.
<drc> and...?
<xubuntu78w> I'm thinking this is related to me using the "save session for later" option at restart. However, this happens even when the option to save for later is not selected
<xubuntu78w> So, I'd like to stop thunar from automatically opening at start-up
<drc> rename ~/cache/sessions make sure "save session for later" is not checked, log out in and.
<drc> rename ~/.cache/sessions that is.
<drc> YOu probably saved a session earlier and it's still there.
<xubuntu78w> In "~/.cache/sessions" I see three files along with a thumbnails folder
<xubuntu78w> one of those three is named "Thunar-28e7a066e-3b25-457f-8ac0-5fdf582e3d33"
<xubuntu78w> the second is a .bak file
<drc> Rename sessions, so you can rename it back if it turns out you need something there.
<xubuntu78w> and the last one ends in ":0"
<xubuntu78w> Alright
<xubuntu78w> I renamed the folder.
<xubuntu78w> Going to try a reboot and name it back
<drc> log out/in
<xubuntu78w> Okay, log out
<xubuntu78w> Thanks
<drc> np...enjoy.
<ta> hello
<drc> Hello
<ta> just installed xubuntu, do you know of a good web dev editor?
<drc> Nope, you'll have to wait for someone who actually does that stuff.
<ta> no prob, thanks
<drc> Have you taken a look in the Software Center?
<ta> no, xubuntu is installing right now, im still on a live CD, but there was a link to this chat in the installler
<drc> Ah, ok.  Once installed, take a look in the Ubuntu Software Center, search for something like "editor" "web editor".  The apps often have ratings and reviews, so you can look at those.
<drc> Not sure if the USC lists everything on the LiveCD, but you could look.
#xubuntu 2015-09-29
<xubuntu94w> when installing from usb live, a message 'data interrupt when no data being used' appears (fast read by me not verbatum) then the screen goes black - then ... NOTHING - what goes on
<xubuntu83w> Hello. I need support with using xubuntu 15.04 on my lenovo g585. Such problem appeard with my laptop on previous version of xubuntu, but never with other versions of linux. After I wake my laptop from "suspend to ram", in 90% I see lockscreen and after promting the pass - only black screen.
<xubuntu83w> I don't understand, why these happens on 90% cases, while in 10% everything works fine. I tried to check, if it depends on any program runned, before suspending, but it seems there is no connection.
<Se7> morning
<Se7> someone can help me to install java plugin on ff please :)
<les_> Hello, anyone can help me with tiny problem in using xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ask |
<ubottu> : Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<les_> My computer shows lockscreen and  black screen when coming from suspend to RAM mode.
<les_> *lockscreen and then - blackscreen
<xubuntu924> ciao a tutti
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu924> OK
<xubuntu924>  /join #ubuntu-it
<concussion> Hi all, i'm relatively new to desktop linux, only really using it on my laptop via crouton. I have the iso here, but i'm not sure where to go from here, as I dont have a cd/dvd available to use
<Azelphur> concussion: do you have a USB stick?
<concussion> Yes, 8GB
<concussion> Will that be enough?
<knome> yes.
<Azelphur> yes, use unetbootin
<concussion> Awesome, thank you!
<xubuntu82w> Trying to install 15.04 get a message saying data interrupt then black screen = Nothing going on. Usb loaded using rufus and linixlive both same result. Unetbootin even less
<concussion_> Hi guys, it's me again. So, I have it on the USB using the tool you mentioned
<concussion_> But, whenever i try and install it, or do anything from the menu I get a blank screen
<concussion_> I've tried vga=791
<concussion_> but i'm not sure it worked..
<concussion_> So, I'm not sure what to do now.
<concussion_> Anyone have any ideas? :/
<concussion_> never mind!
#xubuntu 2015-09-30
<Pwnna> does anyone here have experience running xubuntu with a macbook in VM?
<Pwnna> how can i get smooth scrolling working?
<xubuntu40w> guys can anyone plz post their xubuntu 14.04 lts sources.list file??
<xubuntu40w> guys can anyone plz post their xubuntu 14.04 lts sources.list file??
<xubuntu40w> never mind fuck u all
 * bet0x sup sup
<xubuntu40w> Unable to install Xubuntu 15.10. Install shows blue screen with Xubuntu in centre, then goes to black screen forever. - any help
<john__> hello, if i remove something from software, does it do remove or purge?
<john__> *software-center
<flocculant> removes I would suspect
<genii> john__: It removes any binaries or other files like this in /bin,/sbin and so on, but leaves any config files like in /etc intact
<john__> genii, thank you genii
<genii> np
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<knome> m3n3chm0, yes?
<Guest2038> unable to install xunbuntu - install shows blue screen with xubuntu in centre then a few fast lines including one that says 'data interrupt but no data used' - not verbatum - then screen goes black forever and ever and .....
<kaerhon> hi
<kaerhon> i need help on a very stupid matter
<kaerhon> how do i execute .sh or .py files without ./ing them in a terminal?
<knome> kaerhon, they need to be executable and in PATH
<kaerhon> if they lauch when i "./" them in a terminal, does that mean they are executable?
<kaerhon> i don't know what "in PATH" mean
<knome> no, it does not mean they are executable
<knome> chmod +x filename to make them executable
<knome> and PATH=$PATH:/path/to/file in .bashrc or .profile
<knome> and the path being to the directory the file is in
<kaerhon> well, it's chmod +x 'd
<kaerhon> and where do i PATH it?
<xubuntu97i> hı
<xubuntu97i> hello
<knome> kaerhon, as i said, add the line "PATH=$PATH:/path/to/dir" in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<kaerhon> oh, ok, i found it
<kaerhon> i didn't figure it was in my /home
<kaerhon> thanks
<kaerhon> knome, i just did it
<knome> np
<kaerhon> but hum, it opens with mousepad
<kaerhon> i should have mentioned it
<knome> what does?
<kaerhon> uh, it opened with mousepad instead of launching, as it did when i used lubuntu
<knome> what opened?
<kaerhon> the file i try to launch
<knome> ok... and what is the file?
<kaerhon> (it's mypaint, i built it from git, and i launch it by doing ./mypaint in a terminal)
<kaerhon> (but back when i used lubuntu i was able to double click it, now it just open it's text in mousepad)
<knome> ok, so what you really want to do is create a launcher, not run a script from the terminal?
<kaerhon> yes
<kaerhon> because when i launch it on a terminal, it writes lines and lines each time i draw a stroke
<kaerhon> crap, i'm totally unable to express clearly what i want, sorry
<kaerhon> thank you
<knome> you can create a launcher on the menu for example by simply selecting the executable as the command to run
<knome> what you basically want is a .desktop file, however/wherever you create it
<kaerhon> ok i see
<kaerhon> thank you kaerhon
<kaerhon> meh
<kaerhon> thank you knome !
<knome> np
#xubuntu 2015-10-01
<tachibana> im a mystical cloud
<superstepa> I just installed Xubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 3147 and whenever I try to shut it down it becomes completely unresponsive (everything is off except for screen) and hangs at "reached target shutdown". I tried to set acpi to off and force but I've been having no luck with that. Have any of you guys experienced a similar problem? Is there a fix?
<superstepa> It's running 15.04, forgot to mention that
<sinewav> I had the same problem as superstepa, but never found a solution and downgraded to 14.04. Hope it's fixed in the next release because I'm in serious need of an upgrade.
<fluke_IT> hi all, some one can help me please?
<cfhowlett> !ask | fluke_IT
<ubottu> fluke_IT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fluke_IT> ok i am new. will try to explain. my wifi card not working fine. time to time disconnecting from any wifi. cant see anything as wireless network, suddenly start again to see them.
<fluke_IT> even if my password are all saved for wireless network, especially for my webpocket connection, it's asking passwd again and again without connecting to it. webpocket is 50cm away form laptop and my mobile never has problem to.
<fluke_IT> tried to look out driver, different kernel, and as last (disperate) i am downloading 15.4 hoping the problem is fixed it self, but i dont think so.
<fluke_IT> when i had windows7 wifi card was working fine, never disconnects. done thanks, wayting and ready for copy/paste
<fluke_IT> waiting* just read the huge mistake :) u may forgive it :-D
<cfhowlett> fluke_IT, ask in #ubuntu  ... more eyes
<fluke_IT> will try thanks man
<fluke_IT> at least there someone is talking ^_^
<sim642> I just accidentally scrolled with my touchpad while holding alt and it zoomed the whole DE in 15.04
<sim642> Is that kind of thing configurable somewhere?
<sim642> didn't find it under "Window Manager" nor "Window Manager Tweaks"
<holstein> sim642: you added compiz?
<sim642> I haven't added anything DE/WM-wise
<sim642> unless something else installed it for me
<sim642> nope, no compiz installed
<holstein> sim642: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=33003 this seems relevant
<holstein> i would like to see a "disable desktop zoom" as well...
<sim642> so it's not configurable?
<holstein> sim642: well, in the most open of concepts, *everything* is configurable.. that link show a few ways to change things. but,  AFAIK, there is not an easy tickbox integragted into a UI yet
<sim642> yeah that's what I was wondering
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/479465/how-to-disable-alt-scroll-zoom-in-xubuntu-14-04 looks like what i would try
<xubuntu60w> former ubuntu user. just wiped my ssd with Parted Magic and did a clean install of xubuntu from a CD iso. changed bios back to hardrive boot but the new install does not boot/ help please
<cfhowlett> xubuntu60w, more eyes in #ubuntu
<steamhelp> hello
<steamhelp> I'm just wondering if anyone else is using steam in xubuntu
<bazhang> steam  #ubuntu-steam for that
<NotAlbert> thanks!
<bazhang> np
<xubuntu60w> forget my earlier post. i did everything over and it booted. culater
<Pici> yay
<Dark-Star> Hi! Anyone here who could help me debug some problems with the ACPI power switch of my laptop that's been non-working since updating from 14.10 to 15.04? I guess it might have to do with the systemd switch...
<NotAlbert> hello
<NotAlbert> is it possible for me to change my system architecture from 32-bit to 64-bit without completely reinstalling?
<knome> not really
<NotAlbert> so I really need to reinstall?
<knome> yes
<NotAlbert> but the files would still be retained, right?
<knome> depends how you do it and how you have partitioned your hard drive
<cfhowlett> NotAlbert, "files" ... what files?
<NotAlbert> I mean, some downloaded files
<NotAlbert> like pictures or mails
<cfhowlett> NotAlbert, if you have a dedicated /home no.  otherwise, maybe.  back up first.  do not format /home.
<NotAlbert> I won't wipe home then?
<NotAlbert> I have the 64-bit xubuntu iso file in a usb stick now
<NotAlbert> thanks everyone
<cfhowlett> best of luck
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<xubuntu80w> How do I save a disk with photos that I have had developed at Shoppers Drugmart, they made the actual photos and inlcuded a disk for a computer. I was unable to save them on my laptop that has xubuntu on it
<xubuntu80W_> how to save photos from a disk on xubuntu ?
<xubuntu80W_> I have a disk that a company who developed photos gave me but I dont seem to be able to save it on my xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu80W_: to save the disc?
<holstein> you can always ask the company how they expect you to deal with it.. or, tell them you need linux support.. but, you should be able to just open the disc and see what the files are, and move them as you please, in the filemanager..
<holstein> xubuntu80W_: thinking of it like this, is probably not correct.. you are really not trying to 'save them on your computer'.. you just have a disc, from a place with pictures on it.. step one.. try opening the disc.. see that you see pictures.. if you do, you just copy them onto whatever hard drive you like inside xubuntu using the filemanager
<xubuntu80W_> I didnt see the photos at all when I inserted the disk, nothing showed up on the screen
<xubuntu80W_> I will try the filemanager
<xubuntu80W_> thanks
<xubuntu65w> I'm back. After doing a clean install 14.04 LTS xubuntu everything worked ok. After doing updates and restarting per instructions it hangs up after login. Tried several times wired and not. help please
<holstein> xubuntu65w: try the older kernel..
<holstein> xubuntu65w: you should see grub at boot? and be able to select it? also.. is there a chance you are having a hard drive issue?
<xubuntu65w> i dont have a hard drive SSD, dont see grub at boot
<holstein> xubuntu65w: you dont have a hard drive?
<holstein> or, as you saying, you have a solid state hard drive?
<xubuntu65w> i have ssd only
<holstein> anyways.. all im asking is, if you are certain there is nothing wrong with it.. if not, consider testinng it
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time press shift during boot, and select an older kernel..
<xubuntu65w> it has worked fine with ubuntu for a long time. now i switched to xubuntu. just 30 minutes ago it was ok until i restarted
<holstein> xubuntu65w: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> its more likely you would be comparing different kernels.. does the machine boot with the older kernel? the one that was on the machine that you say worked at install? please try booting it from your grub menu
<purukumi> hello @all , is this a  help/support channel or do i have to change? :)
<mrkramps> this is the right channel for support
<purukumi> alright good to know. i am using xubuntu 14.04 LTS and i wanted to ask whether you can see jpg files when your phone is connected to the PC
<mrkramps> depends on how your phone is connected
<purukumi> because always when i want to open a jpg-file on my phone it says that it cannot open it, if i copy it to my desktop, it works..
<purukumi> it is connected via usb and MTP
<mrkramps> hm, i am not sure if MTP is properly working for direct access
<holstein> you take the file to the computer, and you can easily open and edit jpg's on any linux distro
<holstein> i usually just setup some way of transfering files over a network connection..
<purukumi> well, i tried some distributions yesterday, like kubuntu, openSUSE and xubuntu - and I think that in kubuntu there was a programm which allowed me a preview of the pictures
<mrkramps> purukumi, are those jpgs in the folder for the cam or somewhere else?
<xubuntu65w> holstein.  I tried booting from Grub with the same non results. I suspect that i deleted something that i shouldn't have while customizing before the restart. I think i will just clean it out and start over. wasted day. thanks for the response. Ubuntu user since 2008.
<holstein> xubuntu65w: you tried booting the older kernel?
<purukumi> the jpgs are located in a folder on the phone named "camera"
<holstein> purukumi: cool.. put them on the computer, and look at them..
<purukumi> holstein you dont understand - i am trying to find a way of not copying everything on the computer the whole time..
<holstein> purukumi: sure.. then, ask the creator of the phone how they intend you to look at jpegs..
<holstein> or, you can just have images automatically sync between a few folders, on the phone and computer, to simplify the process
<holstein> xubuntu cant really do anything to make your phone have jpeg support..
<mrkramps> purukumi, which protocoll is shown in the adress bar of your file manager?
<purukumi> holstein, the pictures that i take with my camera on the phone are saved as jpg's
<purukumi> i can open them on my phone...
<holstein> purukumi: i understand.. and, if the phone is preventing computers from mounting the storage, then, you can have issues mounting the storage. i know, some do
<holstein> what you are asking is, can you just hook your phone up, via USB connnection, and browse the internal storage on the phone, mounted in linux
<mrkramps> holstein, actually he asked something completely different
<purukumi> i can browse the internal storage freely
<holstein> mrkramps: i thought so, as well.. but, i'll jjust let you have at it.. enjoy
<purukumi> i just dont get a PREVIEW OF JPG'S
<purukumi> is this a german support channel? :D
<mrkramps> no, it is not
<mrkramps> purukumi, german support is mainly in #ubuntu-de
<purukumi> okay..would be a bit easier to explain it :P
<holstein> thumbnails*
<holstein> i think that will help ^
<purukumi> but lets see so, i just connected my phone now i go in thrust and open the internal storage of my phone and access the camera folder where the jpg's are located
<purukumi> and when i open a picture in this folder then it opens "ristretto" (its called i think)
<purukumi> and there is no content in the pictures
<mrkramps> purukumi, did you wait some seconds?
<purukumi> also tried "Fspo" and "Gwenview"
<mrkramps> mtp might be a bit slow
<purukumi> the programm is still open, but nothing seems to happen :/
<mrkramps> ok, so back to my former question, what is shown in the adress bar of your file manager when opening the mounted folder
<purukumi> mtp://[usb:001,003]/Phone/DCIM/Camera/
<purukumi> is that what you mean?
<mrkramps> ok, did you already tried to change the phone's connection mode to camera?
<purukumi> so PTP?
<mrkramps> and yes, that's what i wanted to know to be sure it IS using mtp
<mrkramps> yes, PTP
<purukumi> ooomg myyy goooood thank you so much :D
<purukumi> it worked :)
<mrkramps> MTP is mainly for file transfer
<mrkramps> as said before, it might not work properly for direct access
<purukumi> okay so just switching to MTP in order to transer files and PTP for pictures - got it!
<purukumi> thanks very much mrkramps
<mrkramps> you're welcome!
<Replop> so much transfert protocols ....
<puff> My thinkpad t520 seems to semi-randomly go into this mode where the bottom of edge of the picture is below the bottom edge of the screen.  It's not that the window needs to be resized, when I maximize the window, the bottom quarter inch or so of the window is off screen.
<puff> Any idea what's causing this, how to fix it, how to prevent it from happening again?
#xubuntu 2015-10-02
<holstein> puff: i had an older thinkpad that had "panel fit".. it was a keyboard shortcut..
<holstein> anyways, if its not a keyboard shortcut like that, i would try different GPU drivers.. even testing with the vesa driver..
<NotAlbert> good afternoon guys
<NotAlbert> i just want to ask how am i going to archive a file at the maximum compressed level using p7zip
<Snicksie> I get a black screen after the xubuntu-loader (when I should get my login screen) with kernel versions 3.13.0-63 and -61, but it's working with -55. I'm using xubuntu 14.04 LTS and I'm not sure how to debug this problem. My tty's are working just fine, so I have no idea really what the problem is. In my dmesg I get a stack trace after an excessive driver sleep, on intel gpu driver after removing the efi default vga driver. What are my next ste
<Snicksie> I'm currently on a kernel version that has the problem, if that would help
<Snicksie> I got no video output at all, after the xubuntu-loader. Also, I get a black screen before the xubuntu-loader, which I'm also not used to
<Snicksie> also, it's clearly only the video output that is missing, I can blindly login there, it logs in and all
<Snicksie> lightdm doesn't seem to be aware of the fact that I have no video output
<Snicksie> ok, thanks for the rubberducking, I removed all traces of nvidia driver and bumblebee stuff that might have been (partially?) responsible, now it works
<dkessel> Snicksie: i have also had that when some nvidia driver update went wrong. It failed to install the kernel module. Reinstalling the driver generally helps
<Snicksie> ok, that might have been the problem indeed dkessel, I'll look into it later (at work now), to make sure bumblebee works again. Nouveau driver failed miserably at running anything at all including glxgears
<xubuntu969> hello how i dowloand some mp3 from youtube how programe ?
<cfhowlett> !youtube-dl
<xubuntu969> but i want to dowloand in my phone and when i dowloand like youtube-dl its not suported format
<cfhowlett> xubuntu969, your PHONE?  this is xubuntu support ... is ubuntu on your phone??
<xubuntu969> no
<xubuntu969> i cant uderstand the princip of dowloandig in my phone
<cfhowlett> ask the people who make your phone.
<xubuntu969> its from sony
<cfhowlett> and it's not ubuntu.  this is ubuntu support.  NOT sony suppot.
<cfhowlett> *support*
<xubuntu969> so thank you i dowload old way in the windows
<xubuntu969> hawe a nice day
<cfhowlett> peace
<xubuntu969> peace
<xubuntu969> thanks
<ravi> hi
<ravi> this is ravi
<ravi> i downloaded eclipse-mars from eclipse site
<ravi> and i extracted it
<ravi> i don't know how to launch it?
<ravi> my os is xubuntu
<ravi> could you assist me?
<xubuntu505w> lost all sounds on my xubuntu 14.04. all of a sudden (probably due to some update issues) dont know how to fix it. tried several suggested solutions on the web, didnt do the trick...
<holstein> xubuntu505w: i think, for me, step one would be, to determine the hardware didnt break.. if i know the 14.04 live iso worked with it, i could try that.. or, windows, if its a dual boot machine
<xubuntu505w> also some window which i havent seen before pops out every now and then, showing speaker and red x sign and something that looks like progress bar, dissapears by itself after a second
<holstein> i would then try "lspci" and "aplay -l" and "arecord -l" and see that the hardware is present, and alsa is loading it
<xubuntu505w> will try that now and report results
<holstein> i would be looking at any relevant ppa's that may have packages that could break support.. i would try booting the older kernel, if i think its an update that has broken something..
<xubuntu505w> lspci says this:
<xubuntu505w> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB controlle
<xubuntu505w> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5) 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5) 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05) 00:1f.
<xubuntu505w> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750] (rev a2) 01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fbc (rev a1) 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu505w> ok tnx sorry didnt know
<xubuntu505w> aplay found two cards
<xubuntu505w> first Intel PCH
<xubuntu505w> second HDA Nvidia but that one was found 3 times, on 3 devices whatever that means
<xubuntu505w> arecord found that Intel PCH on two devices
<holstein> xubuntu505w: those commands, aplay, and arecord just look and see what alsa is capable of using..
<holstein> im not giving you a "fix my audio command".. just some tools that can help me help you find what the issue can be..
<holstein> you can simply try booting your older kernel, if you feel an update has broken something..
<xubuntu505w> looks like alsa has the needed connections from these results though?
<xubuntu505w> i tried rebooting alsa didnt help
<holstein> xubuntu505w: have you tried booting the older kernel?
<xubuntu505w> something did change though, now when that popup appears there is a small noise coming from the speakers
<xubuntu505w> nope since this is the computer in question
<xubuntu505w> if i reboot i will log out from here...
<holstein> i like using pavucontrol, to see connections for audio
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-3 (vivid), package size 111 kB, installed size 960 kB
<xubuntu505w> ok will try that
<xubuntu505w> pavucontrol shows that the music is playing
<xubuntu505w> only no sound from the speakers
<morf> 5.1?
<holstein> xubuntu505w: see where it is routed
<morf> for me 5.1 not playing either, unless i set output to 5.1
<holstein> double check the physical routing.. check power.. etc..
<morf> but it's caused imho by the sound card
<morf> (e.g. output 5.1 -> playing both head phones, and speakers; on stereo only head phones
<xubuntu505w> cables & power r ok, the lights r on, so at least am sure that there is power to the speakers
<xubuntu505w> it says ALSA playback on Built in Analog audio stereo
<xubuntu505w> speakers r only making noise when i recive this pop up which appears all of a sudden
<xubuntu505w> dont understand it it comes randomly and dissapears
<xubuntu505w> when i click on it it also dissapears, does nothing as far as i can see
<xubuntu505w> they make that small noise from static, like a hiccup every time with pop up
<xubuntu505w> morf: what is this 5.1 u were talkin about? didnt get it?
<morf> in the pavucontrol ... configuration ... there is list of devices and their profiles
<morf> (configuration tab)
<xubuntu505w> yup checkin it
<morf> it maybe same "issue" for you as for me, because of weird sound card
<xubuntu505w> it has two
<xubuntu505w> it says
<xubuntu505w> Digital stereo HDMI (unplugged)
<xubuntu505w> this unplugged doesent sound good, or?
<morf> if you actually do use hdmi certainly not :)))
<xubuntu505w> and Analog stereo duplex under Built in audio
<morf> well anyway there is name of the device and list of profiles
<morf> i have there something like various combinations of 5.1 / 4.1 ... analog/digital stereo ...
<morf> (in the profiles drop down)
<holstein> what do i do? i plug something, physically into *every* output, then, i try *every* connection.. this is part of providing linux support for hardware that doesnt promise linux support.. it can be tricky
<morf> :))) dunno
<morf> for the sound issues, you may want try alsa play ( aplay some.wav )
<xubuntu505w> but i have only normal speakers and they were working normally up to this morning... so i guess they r plugged in correctly
<morf> to figure out if it's pulseaudio or something else
<xubuntu505w> not sure about that HDMI but i think that im not using it?
<holstein> xubuntu505w: sure. but, *dont* guess..
<morf> if you have normal jack connected speakers you don't using it
<holstein> if you are not using HDMI, dont route anything to it.. though, i will test that, since, those labels can be incorrect
<morf> mostly it's just from some monitor
<xubuntu505w> yup i have normal jack connected speakers only
<xubuntu505w> and they do make some sound althoug only from static when that pop up appears
<holstein> i'll try the live iso that i *know* the hardware supported, so, i know the hardware isnt broken.. then, i'll try as another user.. the guest account, for example, to rule out user config.. i'll try the older kernel, if i feel its an upgrade
<xubuntu505w> have no idea where else i should plugg them in, perhaps i do have some second audio jack on the comp to change it, will look
<holstein> if im hearing "static", then, i know that can be broken hardware.. so, again, i try and setup a reliable test for that
<holstein> since, if the hardware is broken, i cant "Fix" that from inside the OS
<xubuntu505w> ok will try and plugg speakers into something else, my phone comes in mind...
<holstein> sure, and what does that test? the physical speakers.. which is a good test. but, the *hardware*.. the actual audio device.. the sound card, can still be broken.. or motherboard.. etc
<xubuntu505w> ok so i should go and find live cd and try it with that?
<holstein> xubuntu505w: there really is no "should". im just suggesting, start with less variables.. if you havent tested the speakers on sommething like your phone, then, sure, they can be broken..
<holstein> is the sound card physically  broken? and you can test for that with a known good live iso.. or, an officially supported OS.. was the kernel upgraded, and that is causing the support for the hardware to be different? booting the last known good kernel can confirm that..
<xubuntu505w> ok so phone first, live CD second, trying older kernel third, and if that doesent work ill be back (Arnie comes in mind always when i say that). no the kernel wasnt upgraded it was only some minor update
<xubuntu505w> something that downloaded along the way and you click mindlessly while working on other things
<xubuntu505w> like almost every day
<xubuntu505w> for sure now ill read it carefully before i do that again
<xubuntu505w> goin then to the suggested tasks, thanks for the advices :)
<xubuntu505w> im back with my no sound on speakers in xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu505w> tried live cd linux mint
<holstein> !audio | xubuntu505w
<ubottu> xubuntu505w: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu505w> everything works perfectly
<holstein> so, you know the hardware isnt broken..
<holstein> could be as simple as, you have something muted in the chain somewhere
<holstein> i wouldnt start dropping "sudo" commands, though.. you can really make things worse, quite easily..,
<xubuntu505w> well dont know where all to check
<xubuntu505w> disabled automute
<holstein> xubuntu505w: sure.. and how? and why? maybe that is actually breaking something
<xubuntu505w> went into alsamixer
<xubuntu505w> so decided to try to disable automute since it was enabled
<xubuntu505w> thats all
<xubuntu505w> can put it back
<xubuntu505w> had no effect on my problem
<xubuntu505w> also added one option in alsa-base.conf
<xubuntu505w> didnt change a thing
<holstein> do you have a system wide issue? no audio as *any* user?
<holstein> xubuntu505w: you will want to look at, and undo those settings, likely, since, you can really break the audio system wide, when you could just have a simple user config issue..
<xubuntu505w> added this line: options snd-hda-intel model=generic
<holstein> sure.. but, why? and when?
<xubuntu505w> dont look really dangerous to me but will remove it
<holstein> i have audio, and i havent added any such lines.. and, that is not added to the live iso you just tried
<xubuntu505w> found some topic that suggested that that did the trick to somebody with similar problem
<xubuntu505w> will remove it now
<holstein> and, im not suggesting that as a fix.. just that, you need to start at the beginning of the chain, and confirm all the parts..
<holstein> *do* you have sound as another user?
<holstein> if you do, then, you konw, you dont need to mess about with the kernel, and alsa.. etc..
<xubuntu505w> ok removed that two changes i did, now will logg out again since i need to log in as other user and check if the issue persists (have a nagging feelin it will, but it needs checkin)
<xubuntu505w> will be back
<xubuntu505w_> back with my no sound issue
<xubuntu505w_> it doesent work as other user
<xubuntu505w_> so to explain again if there r new people readin it
<xubuntu505w_> have xubuntu 14.04.
<xubuntu505w_> till this mornin sound was workin normally. have only normal pc speakers plugged in, nothin fancy
<xubuntu505w_> i guess there was some minor update or sth (of the kind that you mindlessly click and forget about)
<xubuntu505w_> and no sound since
<xubuntu505w_> and some weird pop up window in left upper corner of the screen showin speaker and sth that looks like progress bar and comes randomly dissapears after about a sec
<xubuntu505w_> no sound commin from speakers at all exept when that pop up appears then there is short sound like burst of static
<xubuntu505w_> under live cd linux mint everything works perfectly
<xubuntu505w_> there is no sound for all users on xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu505w_> tried force reload of alsa
<xubuntu505w_> no result
<xubuntu505w> i've been posting questions earlier today about sound issue in xubuntu 14.04. which appeared after minor update (no sound in the speakers & funny pop-up notification appearing)
<xubuntu505w> anyway i've found the problem
<xubuntu505w> dunno how to fix it though
<xubuntu505w> whenever that pop-up appears
<xubuntu505w> it changes port in my bult in analog stereo
<xubuntu505w> and i lose sound
<xubuntu505w> when i change it back it works
<xubuntu505w> then the pop up appears again and i need to change it back and so on... how to find out what is causing the pop up (and subsequent port change)?
<GridCube> xubuntu505w: different programs have different outputs on pavucontrol
<GridCube> you can have the music player streaming sound to analog and the movie players streaming sound to hdmi
<xubuntu505w> im not playing anything and the pop up appears randomly
<xubuntu505w> and it causes the change in pavucontrol
<xubuntu505w> im playin music from youtube
<xubuntu505w> and when it appears
<GridCube> for every other stream?
<xubuntu505w> the sound dissapears and i go to pavucontrol and discover that it switched port again...
<GridCube> each has their own setting, the popup should not touch other streams
<xubuntu505w> i can try playing music from other source and see what happens
<xubuntu505w> ok playin now and waiting for the pop up to do its thing will let u know when it happens
<xubuntu505w> yup did the same and to music player
<xubuntu505w> pop up appears
<xubuntu505w> sound dissapears
<xubuntu505w> pavucontrol shows changed port
<xubuntu505w> when i dont change port back
<xubuntu505w> the pop up also appears regulary
<xubuntu505w> but then it dosent change the port (since it is already set to his desired value and there is no sound already) but it causes short burst of static from the speakers
<xubuntu505w> so i need to stop whatever program it is to send that command regulary
<xubuntu505w> but dunno how to locate the source
<GridCube> sorry i dont know xubuntu505w
<holstein> xubuntu505w: get a screen shot of whatever popup that is..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> i can think of several ways to deal with that.. one being, to disable the other outputs that are not working, anyway
<xubuntu505w> it is nothing special that pop up, it is just a speaker icon with the red x and the volume bar, so i guess its letting me know that it did exactly what it did - switched off my sound
<holstein> xubuntu505w: where is the screenshot? i need to see it, to know *exactly* what yo are seeing, and what is happening
<xubuntu505w> dont understand what you mean by disabling the other outputs that r not working?
<xubuntu505w> ok i need to wait for it to appears again and cathch it
<xubuntu505w> it only lasts for less than a second and appears randomly
<holstein> and, it didnt "switch it off"? correct? it switched the output to another device, correct?one is is not working?
<xubuntu505w> it switches the port, yes
<holstein> i would be looking at ppa packages, if i have any ppa's added
<holstein> i would be looking at just simply disabling other audio devices..
<holstein> if have have 3 devices, and im only using one, and never going to use the other ones, then, disabling the other ones wont hurt anything.. and may help, since, it seems, you have accidentally set a preference somewhere, that gives something control of your audio settings
<holstein> something such as skype.. i know skype does that. or some other application, maybe from PPA..
<xubuntu505w> dont have ppa's added
<xubuntu505w> dont have skype either
<holstein> xubuntu505w: sure. thats why i said "something like skype". in which, the appliation is setting the control, or "port" as you said
<holstein> if sound is working, and able to work, then, its not broken. it'l just be a matter of seeing what exactly is poping up, and why, and disabling that "feature"..
<xubuntu505w> ill post the imgur link of the SS in a sec
<xubuntu505w> is there a log that i could tail to see what it says when the pop-up pops up
<holstein> maybe /var/log/syslog
<xubuntu505w_> sorry opera crashed
<holstein> maybe /var/log/syslog
<xubuntu505w_> having trouble pasting the link
<xubuntu505w_> just a sec
<xubuntu505w_> ill tail this log
<holstein> xubuntu505w: opera is a PPA, btw
<holstein> not that im saying that is causing the issue, just that, you *do* have 3rd party sources, even though, you think you dont..
<xubuntu505w_> indeed i forgot that :D
<xubuntu505w_> when i get to think about it there could be some other ppa's
<xubuntu505w_> but nothing sound related
<xubuntu505w_> or at least nothing that should affect sound
<holstein> xubuntu505w: it *can* be, that *any* large 3rd party unsupported source is causing something to popup like that
<holstein> it could be, opera is.. for example..
<xubuntu505w_> http://imgur.com/mVBy2Ml
<holstein> xubuntu505w_: thats the notify system..
<holstein> thats what i see when i mute..
<holstein> xubuntu505w: thats the notify system..
<xubuntu505w> i know but the problem is it pops randomly and when it does the switch of ports happens
<holstein> xubuntu505w: you are assuming "it" is doing the switching
<holstein> the notify is just notifying you the device is muted.. could be *anything* in the background doing that..
<xubuntu505w> nope
<holstein> xubuntu505w: ok. you can also try the main #ubuntu channel.. cheers and good luck
<xubuntu505w> ty will try
<m3n3chm0> hi, since yesterday i'm getting this error
<m3n3chm0> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su clave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY FE42EEC4F62476D8
<holstein> m3n3chm0: i would check with the 3rd party unsupported source, and see that you have the key that it needs to not give you that message anymore
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey for examle.. probably as easy as "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys FE42EEC4F62476D8" in a terminal, m3n3chm0
<m3n3chm0> holstein i've already tried to import all missing GPG keys
<m3n3chm0> also from YPPA manager from advance menu.. but i'm getting the same erros
<holstein> m3n3chm0: you can share the errors along with the commands you are trying..
<m3n3chm0> holstein OK let me check that link, thanks ¡¡
<holstein> otherwise the ppa may be "dead".. or broken.. you'd have to ask for support from the ppa maintainer
<m3n3chm0> strange, i'm sure they are not dead
<holstein> m3n3chm0: you can always purge, and re-add..
<m3n3chm0> ok i'll try
<m3n3chm0> thanks
<m3n3chm0> holstein solution here
<m3n3chm0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/511736/cannot-solve-gpg-error/522747#522747
<m3n3chm0> emptying /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d
<m3n3chm0> it seems there were too many stores stored...
<comala> Hi! I'm having some problems with my graphic card driver. When I go to Additional Drivers, in settings, the option selected is Continue using manually installed driver. The thing is, I haven't installed a driver manually. I was trying to change from fglrx to fglrx-updates, but it wasn't working. Then, out of nowhere, this fourth option shows and I can't switch back to the others. Can anyone help me with this? I'm really noob in linu
<Travis_> Hello?
<Travis_> I need help with installing XUbuntu on my laptop
#xubuntu 2015-10-03
<bill_lx> Having trouble loading 15.04 onto Microsoft Surface (Not Pro). Installing from usb get a few lines on screen then nothing. I have checked around abit and found a few similar cases on non-Surface machines. Would appreciate help because Surface is a nice machine - too good for windows.
<holstein> bill_lx: you can look for other GPU drivers.. i will try lots of options til i can get the live iso working on new hardware
<holstein> sometimes, the compromises can be challenging to deal with.. since linux is not supported
<holstein> bill_lx: a lug member has the suface (not pro) and said he creates his own kernel for it
<bill_lx> I can get debian jessie to install but have to load windows, then boot out and load as device  - ugly
<bill_lx> I don't have skill or know-how to build own kernel - can read - so know where can get instructions?
<holstein> bill_lx: well, thats the thing.. all the "instructions" are for what is supported for the hardware.. windows
<holstein> so, it'l just be up to you to decide how you want to deal with providing support.. for me, i always keep the vesa driver on the table
<holstein> but, i know, i have personally just avoided that hardware for this reason.. i was surprised when the LUG member had one..
<bill_lx> Do you know how he did it - or how i can contact to find out for myself
<holstein> bill_lx: sure, but, he is using fedora..
<holstein> its just available as whatever the fedora equivalent is of a PPA
<holstein> bill_lx: i am asking the user if you can speak to them..
<bill_lx> Ok - :-D
<holstein> bill_lx: the person is shvr in #wnclug and i have told him you would be asking..
<bill_lx> Thank you - lots
<holstein> you can /j #wnclug he is there now
<tachibana> hi xubuntu
<tachibana> it took a while to get used to xfce4 for some reason and i thought i was really missing a quicklauncher
<tachibana> but now i realize a quicklauncher would be one small step away from probably being an Unity bloat replica anyways
<holstein> use a lighter dock.. if you want
<holstein> you can replicate a dock looking thing with an xfce panel..
<tachibana> I kind of feel like just going to lxde
<tachibana> that mouse-dog looking blue thing is a weird logo too
<Kapello> Hey guys. I'm having trouble installing, anything really.. It gives me an E:/ (or something like that) error, I'm considering a re-install, but figured I'd try to fix it first, any of you know a solution?
<Kapello> Alright I'm going to ehm.. Install Mint XFCE and see how that works out.
<xubuntu51w> Hi, can someone tell me will my files get deleted if I boot older version of kernel from grub? thank you
<xubuntu51w> anyone?
<Snicksie> they will not be deleted xubuntu51w
<xubuntu51w> thanks, new to everything in linux and i cant lose files.
<liquidsnake> anyone have trouble installing java?
<liquidsnake> i need it for a chat group i'm in
<knome> why not ask the real question you have about installing java?
<liquidsnake> i think i may have found a workaround but have yet to test it
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<liquidsnake> ok ty
<liquidsnake> ok i downloaded the java tar.gz file. Now how do i install it? The installation instructions didn't help
<liquidsnake> is there a command i can use in terminal
<knome> liquidsnake, why aren't you installing java from the repositories?
<liquidsnake> how do i do that?
<knome> install openjdk-7-jre ?
<knome> did you read the java wiki page at all?
<liquidsnake> yeah but it doesn;t make any sense to me
<morf> default-jre default-jdk
<morf> it's simle to remember
<liquidsnake> so are those commands to enter in terminal
<morf> :)
<morf> more like apt-get install default-jre default-jdk
<knome> liquidsnake, well then you should ask.. not go elsewhere and start installing software that is from untrusted sources
<liquidsnake> ok
<jjlava> Hi all
#xubuntu 2015-10-04
<knome> hello
<xubuntu06d> having trouble finding a solution to the loss of wireless connectivity after suspending
<xubuntu06d> is there a solution to this issue aside from kilall wpa_supplicant every resume?
<xubuntu06d> once again, anybody had any success fixing the issue with connecting to wireless after suspending?
<holstein> xubuntu06d: well, the issue is, its not a blanket issue for wireless.. it will be specific to your chipset
<holstein> so, one way to address it, would be to get a chipset that better supports linux.. or, maybe try other drivers and see if another driver/kernel is supported better by that device
<holstein> you can also try #ubuntu since its not related to xfce or xubuntu specifically
<xubuntu22d> ok thank you for the advice, didn't realize that it is not a blanket issue
<xubuntu22d> is there a simple way to find compatible drivers and try them out?
<holstein> xubuntu22d: ideally, the creators of the hardware would provide them for you for linux.. but, if they dont, it can be challenging
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> i would try looking/searching by chipset, and see if other linux/ubuntu users have that chipset and have the same issue, and what do they do about it
<xubuntu22d> great, then I will do some more digging
<xubuntu22d> since it's an issue for ubuntu too I am guessing there must be a solution
<holstein> xubuntu22d: why?
<xubuntu22d> and I have a pretty common laptop so that should help
<xubuntu22d> larger community of users, odds greater that someone took the time to find a solution
<holstein> xubuntu22d: again, if the company that creates the software wants to, they can address the issue, but if they dont, it can be challenging, or, just soemthing that doesnt work
<holstein> xubuntu22d: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<xubuntu22d> right i understand i thought it might be an issue with xfce or something
<xubuntu22d> im quite new to this so please forgive my lack of understanding
<holstein> xubuntu22d: no worries.. hope you find a solution.. feel free and read the wifi link and share your chipset
<xubuntu22d> will do, thanks again
<Guest50643> Hi, I did some modifications to the Greybird theme to fix the scrollbars in Qt4 applications and the font size in the header bars in gtk3, what can I do to submit them ?
<xubuntu08d> holstein, after much googling I found a solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67280/wireless-doesnt-connect-after-suspend-on-an-asus-k52f
<xubuntu08d> thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<w30>  /part
<arpad02> hi
<xubuntu71w> Hello, after a month I finally downloaded updates and suddenly network connections dont work. Eth0 & eth1 both have drivers installed and are shown as "working", yet no intranet or internet connection can be made to/from server. Being new to all this if someone can at least point me in the right direction how to solve this, I have around 18 hours to get this server connected. Any help would be much appreciated.
<bekks> xubuntu71w: So are they configured properly?
<cfhowlett> !server | xubuntu71w
<ubottu> xubuntu71w: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<xubuntu71w> <bekks>: I honestly dont know. Previously everything worked fine and I didnt have time to familiarize myself with ubuntu. I just checked and it is !Trusty 14.04. Is there a way to rollback updates? will that even help if somehow configuration got messed up?
<bekks> xubuntu71w: Neither you can rollback updates easily, nor will that fix a configuration.
<xubuntu71w> bekks: So most likely, only way is to configure network again, right?
<bekks> xubuntu71w: Correct
<xubuntu71w> Thanks bekks, Ill try to get in touch with the guy who set server up and running if he has all the data. One more question though. Is it to complicated to configure network or is it just using commands and entering parameters, is it straightforward process or there are some part which are complicated?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu71w, you really might find clearer guidance in the #ubuntu-SERVER channel
<cfhowlett> just sayin ...
<xubuntu71w> cfhowlett: thanks cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<melodie> hello
<melodie> does anyone know what keywords I should use to track that kind of bug on the bug tracker? http://pastebin.fr/41413
<melodie> (to see if it was already reported)
<krytarik> melodie: It is - LP bug 1424769.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424769 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-guest-x11 uninstallable with mesa-lts-utopic" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424769
<krytarik> melodie: Ftm, my path was: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/virtualbox-guest-x11 → Bug Reports → search for "virtualbox-guest-x11".
<melodie> hi krytarik I'm looking
<melodie> krytarik I added a vote and a feedback, thanks
<xubuntu20w> #ubuntu-server
<prappl93> Hello all. I have just acquired a Lenovo G50-45 laptop and would like to use Xubuntu on it instead of Windows. However, I have looked and looked for signs of life using the Broadcom wireless card in it, yet there doesn't seem to be Linux support yet. It is running a Broadcom 43162 device. I have heard of using ndiswrapper before, but haven't attempted to use it or seen anyone posting anything
<prappl93> about trying it with this device. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<drc> I'd start here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/596934/bcm-43162-wireless-ac-compatibility
<prappl93> I see someone has filed a bug report for this already. Was just wondering if anyone had any advice to try and get it working.
<xubuntu476> hi
<xubuntu476> is anyone here?
<james_laserboy> Hello everyone. I was wondering if any of you know about the Linux Frame Buffer: as in fbset. I would like to get it working with Xubuntu, like it does on my Raspberry Pi2 in Raspbian.
<james_laserboy> I'd like to boot to a hi-res console and have the option to start and stop X.
<james_laserboy> I have successfully built kernel 3.19.8 and fbset shows me that it is in 640x480 mode, but I can't change anything.
<james_laserboy> I have a 4K screen and it works great in X. I'd love to see a 4K console! :)
<arpad02> how can the guest login option turned off?
<holstein> james_laserboy: i would try the arm community. maybe ask in the ubuntu-mate community. i know they have a well supported arm version. otherwise, the packages should be similar, if not the same. or, just install xfce in your debian..
#xubuntu 2016-10-03
<nine_pt> I want to install xubuntu on Thinkpad T460 with UEFI. I erased partition, installed with my custom partitioning but I am unable to boot ... Partition >35MB UEFI (recommendation at first run don't know if needed) 40 GB por / and the rest for home (+-210G)
<nine_pt> Any help on this?
<G33kDude> nine_pt: is changing to BIOS boot an option?
<nine_pt> it's the easiest method?
<xubuntu39w> Can I have some help? :(
<G33kDude> nine_pt: I would think so, but I'm no expert
<G33kDude> xubuntu39w: help wiht what?
<nine_pt> G33kDude: it's the easiest method? I don't really needed it and Xubuntu will have all the pc for him, so it's an option
<xubuntu39w> I installed docky some time ago and after pressin ctrl alt f3 and logging in again + startx, there was a fade on the side docky was on. So I uninstalled docky and the fade disappeared
<xubuntu39w> But when I install any other dock I have the same shadow
<xubuntu39w> I have no idea on how to fix it/what I need to search on Google
<Spass> xubuntu39w: Try to disable "Show shadows under dock windows" in the settings http://docs.xfce.org/_media/xfce/xfwm4/xfwm4-tweaks-compositor.png
<xubuntu39w> I think I'm in love with you AHAH
<xubuntu39w> It worked!
<Spass> Unfortunately it also disables nice shadows on all panels, but you must live with that :) AFAIK there's no other easy way to avoid this issue.
<xubuntu39w> At least I have no more that ugly line in sight AHAH
<xubuntu39w> Thank you again!
<Spass> np
<xubuntu39w> hi
<StayaSinic> guys, someone know how to add thumblered image preview for djvu?  my os is 1404
<usil_> hello, I can't set a wallpaper for my desktop. no picture is shown in desktop -> background (xubuntu 16.04)
<urraka> usil_, try right clicking image then set as desktop
<urraka> set as wallpaper i mean
<xubuntu65i> hello
<morf> hi
<morf> any troubles with 16.10 beta 2? or there won't be any?
<knome> there won't be beta 2.
#xubuntu 2016-10-04
<morf> right thx
<Wayward_Vagabond> In quantal, is there a setting to have inverted stereo instead of normal stereo out?
<bazhang> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<bazhang> thats way end of life
<bazhang> upgrade to a supported version
<Wayward_Vagabond> Op, not quantal, that's what my last machine had when it croaked
<Wayward_Vagabond> Trusty
<Wayward_Vagabond> 14.04lts
<Wayward_Vagabond> And yes, I really should upgrade to 16.04lts now that they have lts->lts updates fixed
<bazhang> perhaps pavucontrol can do that
<Wayward_Vagabond> Pluseaudio's controls don't seem to have anything relevant
<bazhang> !find pavucontrol
<ubottu> Found: pavucontrol, pavucontrol-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pavucontrol&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<bazhang> thats helpfu;
<Wayward_Vagabond> Huh, paman seems to offer more internal pulseaudio settings
<Wayward_Vagabond> Nothing with the new packages either.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Eh, I may just solder up a 'stereo flip' cable then
<Wayward_Vagabond> Not a thing that would really come up with the laptop's internal speakers I never use anyways
<veegee> hi all
<veegee> how can I install a font in xubuntu 16.04?
<knome> is the font in the repositories?
<veegee> no I downloaded  a ttf file from the internet
<knome> if you only need it for your user, put it in ~/.fonts, then run "fc-cache ~/.fonts" (without the quotes) to make the system load the font immediately
<knome> once you have done that, you will need to restart any application that needs to use it, though
<veegee> what do I do if I want to install it for all users?
<knome> then the process is similar, but you need sudo right as you need to copy it to /usr/share/fonts/
<veegee> alright, that I can do
<veegee> many thanks for the answer
<ExxxoSuite> Hello there
<ExxxoSuite> Anyone can helpme?
<ExxxoSuite> Im using Xubuntu 14.04 but the icon label are not centralized
<ExxxoSuite> the text of icons on my desktop are aligned to right
<ExxxoSuite> Hello?
<phagah> anyone can help-me with the XFCE4 desktop labels alignment? All my icons label on desktop are aligned to right, like on writer when you write a paragraph and align it to right
<jarnos> If I save session while dropbox is running, dropbox will run again in startup even if it is not set in autostarted applications. Is there a way to fix this?
<dCLCp> Hello, is anyone here?
<xubuntu59i> hi guys
<foley> hello
<foley> Unit193: you there?
<foley> i tried to add redshift to autostart but it won't autostart :/
<foley> why is it not working
<Unit193> Howdy.  Can you run it on its own?  How did you add it?
<foley> Unit193: i added with "Session & Startup > Application Autostart" the command /usr/bin/redshift-gtk
<foley> btw i read your blog and about xebian :)
<Unit193> foley: Well, presuming ~/.config/autostart/redshift.desktop (or whatever) is right, you may want to check ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log and see if it has any output.
<Unit193> And you may want to try running `/usr/bin/redshift-gtk`  and make sure it works like that.
<foley> Unit193: thank you! this is a good start to debug the issue! i gonna try!
<foley> Unit193: .config/autostart is owned by root? O_o
<check_> xubuntu 16.04.1, update-manager in term gives error ->> /usr/bin/update-manager:28: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.   from gi.repository import Gtk WARNING:root:can not import unity GI cannot import name Dbusmenu, introspection typelib not found
#xubuntu 2016-10-05
<dCLCp> Hello
<kagani> wow.
<kagani> that hellstorm documentary is horrifying.
<Dial-Up> :)
<Bomshuan> Hello gigs
<Bomshuan> ho know problems with Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter solved or not?
<tyrog> What are the main new features in the Xfce apps for Xubuntu 16.10? Any news?
<knome> xfce is in the middle of a migration to gtk3, which basically means a "no new features" mode
<tyrog> knome: So it means really nothing new? Not even a single feature for any app? Thunar, Mousepad, Parole, etc...
<knome> pretty much yes.
<Unit193> tyrog: Though you do get bug fixes.
<knome> sure, and there might be some tiny new bits too.
<tyrog> Unit193 knome thanks. So there won't be new parts from Xfce 4.14 in this one, correct?
<tyrog> Mostly bug-fixes from 16.04?
<knome> the release will have some upgraded xfce components, but they will not be bringing any new features.
<Unit193> Most "interesting" is in a PPA anyway. :P
<tyrog> knome: That's exactly what I wanted to know, tnx knome
<tyrog> Unit193: which one btw? :D
<Unit193> tyrog: It's just GTK3 porting of the GTK2 apps, soo less "feature fun" still.
<tyrog> Unit193: How is the GTK3 porting process going?
<Unit193> tyrog: Well, it's chugging along well enough, that's what 4.14 is supposed to be.  Just a port to GTK3.
<tyrog> Unit193: I know this is a bad question to ask, don't mean to mess with your work, but right now is there an ETA for 4.14?
<Unit193> tyrog: I'm not one of the porters, so no issue.  I just package things.  It's not really got an ETA, and if it did Xfce hasn't been one to stick with it.  It'll be done when it's done, but you can generally keep up with either the mailing list, or git.xfce.org
<tyrog> Unit193: Thanks for your insight man. I'm just getting started in the Linux/FOSS world and it's really exciting to know about so many projects that I would never know about if I simply kept using Windows.
<Unit193> BTW, just because Xfce got no new features in 16.10, doesn't mean other things we include (such as libreoffice, etc) didn't.
<Unit193> And sure thing.
<tyrog> I mean, small dev teams can create really great desktop experiences when even Microsoft with all its money has all sorts of issues, bad design choices, bad updates, etc. in Windows
#xubuntu 2016-10-06
<n3wborn> qui
<zodiacxix> And now I can sell this laptop to someone, after a few hours of setting up user friendly features on xubuntu and a detailed notepad explaination of all the first applications the new user will see, hopefully Xubuntu will make them as happy as it has made me.
<zodiacxix> now to setup the other 3 laptops XD
<zodiacxix> have a good night everyone, the next person to use this channel from this computer will be entirely new to Xubuntu!
<pavlushka> zodiacxix: That's actually a good news. :)
<zodiacxix> yeah, i just have to configure nearly the same for 3 other computers with different distros
<zodiacxix> Just wish these computers could handle kubuntu, but sadly they can't ;-;
<zodiacxix> well seeya guys for now, just swapped out the screenshot app for the final touch.
<two_jays> Hello! Since ive upgraded to Xenial the FN+F3 Hotkey on my lenovo T420 doesnt work anymore. I did a clean installation. All this hotkey did was show a notification with the current status of my battery including the remaining time. I would love to get the behavior back. I also noticed that the FN+F1 for locking  and FN+F4 for sleep also dont work out of the box. Any idea why or where i can get further
<two_jays> information on this very specific topic? Thanks :)
<pavlushka> two_jays: was your last release 14.04, on what the key combo works?
<two_jays> yes. with the latest HES .5
<pavlushka> two_jays: have you re-checked or can you re-check the issue on 14.04.5 by any means?
<pavlushka> two_jays: you can boot from a latest 14.04 iso directly (iso located in your hard disk) or in a VM.
<two_jays> pavlushka: i have an VM available where i could throw the iso in. I dont know if the signal is fed into the vm but i try it. be back in a few minutes
<two_jays> pavlushka: ive tried the iso from 14.04.5 in a VM but unfortunately it doesnt work, but i think it is because of the signal not comig into the vm...
<pavlushka> two_jays: <pavlushka> two_jays: you can boot from a latest 14.04 iso directly (iso located in your hard disk) or in a VM. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Manually_editing_the_GRUB_files
<pavlushka> two_jays: ^ is a way to boot into the ISO located in your HDD, you can give it a try and check :)
<two_jays> thanks pavlushka! i will try it if i have a bit more time. Its not that big of a deal anyway, more a nice-to-have thing
<pavlushka> two_jays: though I found a link like to be common http://askubuntu.com/questions/170038/fn-keys-stopped-working-on-a-lenovo-thinkpad-edge
<pavlushka> two_jays: sorry, wrong link
<rawhide> ended up running unity from my xubuntu install. Any potential issues (i know - same repo. but better safe than sorry)?
<zodiacxix> hit a snag and can't locate the problem. Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<zodiacxix> system should be running 64, I don't know why I have 1386 packages trying to install
<xubuntu40w> Can someone help me about upgrading from 12 to 13?
<bekks> xds: 12 what to 13 what?
<bekks> xds: the only way to upgrade 12.04 is upgrading to 14.04.
<jvtbatman> Hey! I just tried out i3 a bit and when I returned to my regular xubuntu, my second screen is black. When I apply new screensettings the second screen shows my desktop for about 1 second and then returns to being black
<jvtbatman> Any ideas of what it might be?
<Unit193> You can perhaps find out with xprop.
<jvtbatman> _NET_FRAME_EXTENTS(CARDINAL) = 0, 0, 0, 0
<jvtbatman> _NET_WM_ALLOWED_ACTIONS(ATOM) = _NET_WM_ACTION_CLOSE, _NET_WM_ACTION_ABOVE, _NET_WM_ACTION_BELOW, _NET_WM_ACTION_FULLSCREEN
<jvtbatman> WM_STATE(WM_STATE):
<jvtbatman>                 window state: Normal
<jvtbatman>                 icon window: 0x22a4e700
<jvtbatman> _NET_WM_DESKTOP(CARDINAL) = 4294967295
<jvtbatman> _NET_WM_STATE(ATOM) = _NET_WM_STATE_STICKY, _NET_WM_STATE_SKIP_PAGER, _NET_WM_STATE_SKIP_TASKBAR
<jvtbatman> WM_HINTS(WM_HINTS):
<jvtbatman>                 Client accepts input or input focus: True
<jvtbatman>                 Initial state is Normal State.
<jvtbatman>                 window id # of group leader: 0x1400001
<jvtbatman> XdndAware(ATOM) = BITMAP
<jvtbatman> _MOTIF_DRAG_RECEIVER_INFO(_MOTIF_DRAG_RECEIVER_INFO) = 0x6c, 0x0, 0x5, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x10, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0
<jvtbatman> _NET_WM_SYNC_REQUEST_COUNTER(CARDINAL) = 20971525
<jvtbatman> _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE(ATOM) = _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE_DESKTOP
<jvtbatman> _NET_WM_USER_TIME_WINDOW(WINDOW): window id # 0x1400004
<jvtbatman> WM_CLIENT_LEADER(WINDOW): window id # 0x1400001
<jvtbatman> _NET_WM_PID(CARDINAL) = 1814
<jvtbatman> WM_LOCALE_NAME(STRING) = "en_US.UTF-8"
<jvtbatman> WM_CLIENT_MACHINE(STRING) = "ecorp"
<jvtbatman> WM_NORMAL_HINTS(WM_SIZE_HINTS):
<jvtbatman>                 program specified minimum size: 3840 by 1080
<jvtbatman>                 program specified maximum size: 3840 by 1080
<jvtbatman>                 window gravity: NorthWest
<jvtbatman> WM_PROTOCOLS(ATOM): protocols  WM_DELETE_WINDOW, WM_TAKE_FOCUS, _NET_WM_PING, _NET_WM_SYNC_REQUEST
<jvtbatman> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "xfdesktop", "Xfdesktop"
<jvtbatman> WM_ICON_NAME(STRING) = "Desktop"
<jvtbatman> _NET_WM_ICON_NAME(UTF8_STRING) = "Desktop"
<jvtbatman> WM_NAME(STRING) = "Desktop"
<jvtbatman> Damn, sorry!
<jvtbatman> http://pastebin.com/cnuMsXLB Meant to paste that
<jvtbatman> I seem to be able to draw windows to the black screen
<Unit193> Wow...Nice.
<Unit193> And yeah, that's xfdesktop.  So I presume that the root pixmap shows, but you have no background set on that window.
<jvtbatman> So, I just need a wallpaper??
<Unit193> (And depending on your client you can halt those pastes before it's all sent to the server with  /server purge  or so.)
<jvtbatman> I'll look that up, thank you!
<Unit193> (That command was for irssi)  I'd try it, yeah.
<Unit193> You may have to drag the settings window onto the second screen for it.
<jvtbatman> Yeah, moved it to the second window but it doesn't seem to work
<xubuntu49i> Hello, what are the most stable Nvidia drivers that work with gtx 960m and Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2016-10-07
<xubuntu36w>  I need a help my xubuntu  this locking before appearing the login screen
<xubuntu36w> I need a help my xubuntu  this locking before appearing the login scr
<jj995> when I lock my screen, sometimes it shows "Light Display Manager" in the top right and when I enter my password it says "Incorrect password".  If I Ctrl-Alt F1 then Ctrl-Alt F2 the lock screen is gone -- no need to enter a password.  When I wake up my laptop from sleep, the lock screen shows my name in the top right and entering my password works.  it is as if there are two different lock programs, and one is broken.  anybody know how to fix this?
<jj995> uninstalling gnome-screensaver solved that problem
<kosmos890> How do I create a global .desktop file (for all users)?
<friend17> hello
<Unit193> kosmos890: Besides putting in it /usr/local/share/applications/?
<kosmos890> Unit193: There isnt folder "applications"
<Unit193> Create it.
<Unit193> By default, there's actually not a lot in /usr/local/
<kosmos890> I create the /user/local/share/applications/myfile.desktop but it doesn' t work.
<friend17> how is mounting of usb hdd managed? i want to auto mount at boot but when using fstab all files and folders are owned by root, the drive is ntfs, i tryed user_id=1000,group_id=1000 but it has no effect?
<Unit193> kosmos890: Just tried adding one to /usr/local/share/applications/ and it showed up in the menu fine, are you sure the syntax is right?
<Unit193> `desktop-file-validate` might help.
<kosmos890> Unit193: My desktop file is shown into menu "other" category (but I had set Categories = Favorites) only for the ADMIN user. How to use 'desktop-file-validate'? Sorry for my bad english
<Unit193> Are you trying to add one to Whisker's favorites?
<Unit193> If so, I don't use that so don't know how exactly, but that's in whisker settings.
<friend17> ugggh
<friend17> just realised user_id=1000 should have been uid=1000
<friend17> works as expected now
<Unit193> \o/
<friend17> thats what i get for relying on forums and not reading the man first
<kosmos890> Unit193: I didn't modify whisker menu. I edit only the key<Categories>-<value> pair in myfile.desktop. Now I found menulibre to edit applications. The same question again. All changes in whisker menu are global?
<Unit193> kosmos890: You might have to modify the Xubuntu default one for that /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/ (and wherever it puts it in there.)
<kosmos890> Unit193: Thanks for your help. Still I am not able to create a global .desktop file.I will try to create a separate user and follow these instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/74205/how-do-i-prevent-a-user-from-customizing-the-panel-in-xubuntu to lock panels and then I will create the .desktop file. The user has the privilege to delete the .desktop file?
<xubuntu94w> hi
<xubuntu94w> Need help. No sound driver on Fujitsu Scenic p-300
#xubuntu 2016-10-08
<whitephoenix> on a fresh install my desktop icon font started doing this http://i.imgur.com/oeHK0EA.png any ideas?
<krytarik> whitephoenix: Just upgrade your packages, that was fixed a month ago.
<whitephoenix> oh
<whitephoenix> thanks
<Zarimbelho> hi
<Zarimbelho> My fm801 sound card plays with cuts
<Zarimbelho> My fm801 sound card plays with cuts
<kosmos890> I want to prevent user to delete a desktop icon-launcher. I use chattr +i launcher.desktop. Every time I reboot my pc the the icon has a lock icon
<antimist> anybody here>
<antimist> ?
<antimist> got a bit of trouble
<antimist> with GRUB
<antimist> basically, my grub for some reason starts omitting the Windows Boot Manager
<antimist> I have a dual boot system
<antimist> sigh
<antimist> got it working from help on #ubuntu
<CauliPowered> I apologize in advance, I'm quite a noob, but my new installation isn't booting at all. All I get is a blinking cursor.
<CauliPowered> If I select "boot from first hard disk" in the USB menu, it show the message missing parameter in configuration file keyword: path for a very short time, then kicks me back to the menu
<CauliPowered> Is it ok to ask xubuntu questions here, the #xubuntu channel has been dead all night
<starsailor> So I'm reinstalling Xubuntu 16.04.1 on my laptop. Before today the desktop just got corrupted, all the icons on the desktop were white boxes with a red cross, no wallpaper, GUI windows were broken with no text at all.
<starsailor> Is this a known issue?
<habbasi> Is there any way to install/override ALL xfce themes?
<habbasi> I installed the default theme from git and now borders don't show up on some stuff.
<habbasi> Got it. "sudo apt install --reinstall greybird-gtk-theme greybird-gtk-theme* shimmer-themes* xubuntu-artwork* xubuntu-core*"
<starsailor> So I'm reinstalling Xubuntu 16.04.1 on my laptop. Before today the desktop just got corrupted, all the icons on the desktop were white boxes with a red cross, no wallpaper, GUI windows were broken with no text at all.
<starsailor> Is this a known issue?
<habbasi> starsailor, What did you do last before this issue started?
<starsailor> habbasi: Booted into MiniXP to run some hard drive tests; this is a second-hand laptop so I wanted to check HDD status.
<starsailor> I don't know if this is related, but both Victoria as well as HD Tune detected bad sectors.
<habbasi> starsailor: Bad sectors can cause weird stuff, especially if there are a lot of them. What you describe isn't really a known issue AFAIK.
<starsailor> OK, then that may be it. >.<
<starsailor> I was curious because it's really bizarre behavior and I didn't have an issue on other laptops (that coincidentally have healthy HDD's...)
<xubuntu17w> Hi, I've a question about xubuntu as guest on virtual box vm
<mrkramps> xubuntu17w, you should then ask this question :)
<xubuntu17w> I've this system: pc with ubuntu 16.04-64bit, virtualbox 5.26 and xubuntu 16.04-64bit as guest, and in xubuntu when I use some editing software the hotspot of mouse pointer
<xubuntu17w> stay ever on the top left corner of the design area. So when I  select a text row with the mouse, the pointer must stay many pixel under the text row
<xubuntu17w> ! mouse Hot spot on top left corner pf the mouse icon design area
<ubottu> xubuntu17w: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu17w> hi bot, could you help me?
<xubuntu17w> i think you don't. bye
<starsailor> Thanks all for the help.
<Valoo> hi
<Valoo> what's the changelog for xubuntu 16.10?
<pavlushka> Valoo: hello
<pavlushka> Valoo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/FinalRelease/Xubuntu
<gebruiker> Is there any reason why xubuntu is slower* than debian jessie xfce version ?
<gebruiker> hmm
<m3n3chm0> hello, how to enable again boot NVIDIA logo splash screen ??
<gebruiker> m3n3chm0, #nvidia
<xubuntu23i> hola
#xubuntu 2016-10-09
<Anonaly> Hey ppl, I am having this issue -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/786087/xubuntu-16-04-monitor-display-no-signal-after-turned-off
<Anonaly> does anyone else have this issue as well ?
<Anonaly> wow ok I fixed it :)))
<Anonaly> I made this script ->
<Anonaly> #!/bin/sh
<Anonaly> #Fix TV state when HDMI link is lost.
<Anonaly> #By Mario Limonciello <email address hidden>
<Anonaly> OUTPUT="HDMI-0"
<Anonaly> BAD_MODE="1280x720"
<Anonaly> GOOD_MODE="1920x1080"
<Anonaly> for MODE in $BAD_MODE $GOOD_MODE; do
<Anonaly> DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output $OUTPUT --mode $MODE
<Anonaly> sleep 2
<Anonaly> done
<Anonaly> created a Keyboard Shortcut in xfce-settings to run it,
<Anonaly> so now when I go ctrl-alt-backspace, I can get into my session again
<Anonaly> maybe I should make it super +alt-f7 ?
<krytarik> !pastebin | Anonaly
<ubottu> Anonaly: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anonaly> <Anonaly> I made this script ->
<Anonaly> <Anonaly> #!/bin/sh
<Anonaly> <Anonaly> #Fix TV state when HDMI link is lost.
<Anonaly> <Anonaly> #By Mario Limonciello <email address hidden>
<Anonaly> <Anonaly> OUTPUT="HDMI-0"
<Anonaly> <Anonaly> BAD_MODE="1280x720"
<Anonaly> <Anonaly> GOOD_MODE="1920x1080"
<Anonaly> <Anonaly> for MODE in $BAD_MODE $GOOD_MODE; do
<Anonaly> <Anonaly> DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output $OUTPUT --mode $MODE
<Anonaly> <Anonaly> sleep 2
<Anonaly> accident
<Anonaly> http://pastebin.ca/3726713
<Anonaly> man, copy paste issues there sorry for the flooding
<mrkramps> why exactly does this require two modes?
<graters> Prof. Tony Hall suspended without pay at University of Lethbridge (10/5/16)
<graters> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JKdO1zW24
<cfhowlett> !ops | graters ban requested
<ubottu> graters ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Myrtti, Pricey, knome, bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, mneptok, Pici, pleia2, Unit193, holstein or genii!
<graters> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JKdO1zW24 (Prof. Tony Hall suspended without pay at University of Lethbridge (10/5/16))
<cfhowlett> jumping from channel to channel with your trolling is sad and pathetic.  get a life somewhere.
<graters> Tenured prof losing his position for controversial views. Major news.
<cfhowlett> nothing to do with ubuntu.  be gone.
<graters> Tenure was supposed to mean the prof could have full intellectual freedom without fearing for his university position. This is a major change.
<graters> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JKdO1zW24 (Prof. Tony Hall suspended without pay at University of Lethbridge (10/5/16))
<pavlushka> !ops | graters ban requested
<ubottu> graters ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Myrtti, Pricey, knome, bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, mneptok, Pici, pleia2, Unit193, holstein or genii!
<elky> they're gone.
<pavlushka> elky: HE might come again and I though one more vote would gain priority :)
<pavlushka> *though/thought
<elky> no, they cycle through vpns
<elky> banning is pointless and wastes banlist space
<cfhowlett> he most certainly will return.  seems he has nothing else to do.  I've been adding his alias' to /ignore ... for all the good that does
<cfhowlett> he's also fouling the waters in #ubuntu
<pavlushka> elky: aha
<elky> and since they predominently use feminine nicks, i'm not going to stick with "they" thanks
<elky> er, i am going to*
<pavlushka> ok correction he/she
<pavlushka> or htey
<pavlushka> they
<kosmos890> I delete Downloads folder. How do I reset it (with the download icon) ?
<m3n3chm0> hello, I have a big issue with Nvidia drivers so I decided uninstall everything and reinstall but I'm getting an error just for the last package named  nvidia-opencl-icd-340
<m3n3chm0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23297476/
<peruano> why are the xubuntu mirrors so slow
<peruano> I'm currently getting 91kb/s
<peruano> and I have 75mbits from comcast
<knome> the mirrors are provided by volunteering organizations - try another one if one is slow.
<peruano> how to change it haha
<peruano> editing some source files?
<knome> settings manager -> software & updates -> "Download from:"
<peruano> wow
<peruano> how can I tell if xubuntu has 3d acceleration? I'm on a pentium 3
<peruano> is there a xubuntu for 286 computers?
<dualbootxubuntu> having problems trying too boot my xubuntu it tells me my kernel is not loaded any tips
<resetneacCZ> d
<mrkramps> b
<resetneacCZ> Ugh
<resetneacCZ> Hey
<mrkramps> yeH
<mrkramps> :)
<resetneacCZ> Im just installed xubuntu on my netbook
<resetneacCZ> And... i really dont know for what is this room for
<mrkramps> support
<mrkramps> in case you have questions or problems
<resetneacCZ> then im on the bad way
<resetneacCZ> thanks  ^^
<mrkramps> i guess, this is more a good indication for xubuntu running well =D
<dualbootxubuntu> i'm having problems booting xubuntu it tells me my kernel is not loaded any tips?
<dualbootxubuntu> the insatallation said that it is installed correctly
<mrkramps> exact error message, pls
<dualbootxubuntu> well at first when I try to boot up I get to a black screen with text then I type boot and then it says "You have to load the kernel first"
<kimmokk> Hello gyes. how to get silverlight working 16.04 xubuntu
<kimmokk> eli mite saa toimimaan
<mrkramps> https://askubuntu.com/questions/790120/unable-to-install-silverlight-in-ubuntu-16-04-after-using-tutorial-from-multiple#811929
<xubuntu47w> how do i create a new user
<xubuntu47w> hello anyone there
<xubuntu47w> guess not
<xubuntu47w> peace out
<peruano> this channel is dead
<mrkramps> if nobody asks questions nobody writes answers
<peruano> ok I ask
<peruano> how can I tell if xubuntu has 3d acceleration? I'm on a pentium 3
<mrkramps> peruano, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<mrkramps> glxinfo | grep rendering
<peruano> ok wait I asked this question last night my laptop is off now
<mrkramps> just check if output is "direct rendering: Yes"
<peruano> k
<peruano> it says yes, does this means I don't have to install mesa-utils? also how to see a 3d animation from mesa
<peruano> I see I typed glxgears haha
<peruano> i get 7 or 8fps is that low
<mrkramps> peruano, lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2
<mrkramps> will output your gfx card and driver in use
<peruano> kern not found
<peruano> rage mobility 128agp 2x/mobility m3
<peruano> it also showed my ethernet controller
<mrkramps> driver support ist not bad for these old cards, but you cannot expect much performance nowadays
<peruano> I just wanted to use it with 3d acceleration whateverit can do
<mrkramps> peruano, way more important is the 2D hardware acceleration ;)
<peruano> oh wow
<peruano> I never thought about that
<mrkramps> yes, one has to keep in mind, most of the output is rendered in 2d
<peruano> yea
<peruano> also my network is too slow but I didn't get any dmesg message about missing some firmware like I get on debian how to know my nic is properly running
<peruano> my network card on the laptop is slow
<mrkramps> ethernet or wifi?
<peruano> ethernet wired
<mrkramps> lspci | grep Ethernet
<peruano> I get speed of 160kb/s while from the same url on another pc I get 2MB
<peruano> digital equipment corporation DECchip 21142/43 (rev 41)
<peruano> it's a 10 year old pcmcia card I think
<mrkramps> pretty old entries concerning this device
<peruano> so how can I make it faster
<mrkramps> no idea, might be a new driver issue, might be some kernel issue with pcmcia, or according BIOS settings
<peruano> k
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I properly install and setup Compiz in Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2017-10-02
<sybariten> oh hai
#xubuntu 2017-10-03
<xubuntu39i> hi
<Arthur_D> hi, I'm having a weird issue where the keys on my netbook are constantly outputting the numbers and symbols in blue under its primary function, and I have no idea how to turn it off. It works fine before logging in but after logging in, J becomes 1, K becomes 2, etc
<Arthur_D> so I'm obviously typing this on another computer
<glitchd_> Arthur_D, i would try plugging in a usb keyboard and see if the same function persists
<Arthur_D> plugging in a USB keyboard works fine, but I can't go around lugging a huge external keyboard, then the usefulness of a netbook kinda diminishes
<Arthur_D> found the culprit
<Arthur_D> somehow managed to turn on Num Lock
<SomeDude> Hello!
<Arthur_D> Hi
<Arthur_D> Hmm wrong channel
#xubuntu 2017-10-04
<mark76> So... I wrote the first verse, bridge and chorus of a song last night
<mark76> Now I need someone to write two more verses and sing it
<pleia2> mark76: well done, but #xubuntu-offtopic is a better place to chat about that :)
<mark76> Damn
<mark76> Wrong fricking tab again
#xubuntu 2017-10-05
<necrophcodr> Hi. I'm using Xubuntu 16.04.3, and I can't get the virtualbox guest additions working from the repository.
<necrophcodr> Any help? I'd like to use the repository provided ones so I know it's being updated automatically.
<well_laid_lawn> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<well_laid_lawn> necrophcodr:  ↑
<necrophcodr> That doesn't help me
<necrophcodr> I've got a guest machine that doesn't have the guest additions working. I've got them installed, but they do not work.
<necrophcodr> I also cannot install the `virtualbox-guest-x11` package as it depends on `xorg-server-core`, but `xorg` depends on `xorg-server-core-hwe`, which breaks the chain.
<well_laid_lawn> might be bug time
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<well_laid_lawn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<necrophcodr> I've reported the bug now, thanks well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<ozan> hello
<ozan> quite crowded here, I wasnt really expecting that many people really
<knome> hello
<knome> well, most of the clients are inactive at any given point, so...
<ozan> I see, well it is still much more than I ve expected =)
<xubuntu24i> hi
<xubuntu24i> hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu24i> i'n new en xubuntu
#xubuntu 2017-10-06
<salvo> Hi all I have an enormous issue with xubuntu 16.04 on 2 different partitions in the same computer MB Asrock fm2a75mdgs all devices seems to bè unplugged eventuali if mic and headphone defintely are. Got the same problem with live. Alsamixer shows that headphone are enabled in White but could not turno volume up. Pavucontrol shows that all audio device are unplugged. Neither front panel nor the back ones play sounds. HELP
<pmjdebruijn> what does 'cat /proc/asound/cards' say
<pmjdebruijn> and 'dmesg | grep -i hda'
<pmjdebruijn> please use pastebin.com
<theJohn> Hail!
<elliottibanga> hello
<elliottibanga> anybody home
#xubuntu 2017-10-07
<xubuntu11d> Hello, can anyone tell me, how to make the text on the panels of the program windows bigger? I use OS Linux Xubuntu 64-bits, version 16.04.3
<xubuntu11d> I mean: make the characters bigger, because they are now hardly readable on my zenbook.
<xubuntu11d> Well, no one seems to have an idea, so I log off.
#xubuntu 2018-10-01
<AuroraAvenue> Hello I want to know how to burn a dvd mp3
<AuroraAvenue> I start work in 25 minutes - I need this now.
<Spass> hello AuroraAvenue, just a DVD containing mp3 files? use Xfburn
<AuroraAvenue> Its okay - I cant even spell that one - and thats the problem.
<AuroraAvenue> I am using devedeng or whatever - and burning WarOnDrugs at (2.0x) thanks.
<AuroraAvenue> Hi =- I only have one email (that I cannot use here)
<AuroraAvenue> So here is a Pentium4 problem that I found.
<AuroraAvenue> https://youtu.be/B1upcB01sKY?t=1m25s
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2018-10-03
<dreamon_> hello. I have a toolbar that shows active windows running. to have more overview I used grouping. Its fine. but when I move a file, example thunar file, I want to attach to thunderbird outgoin mail. I cannot move the file by holding mousebutton and go to toolbar to open this window and add it.
<dreamon_> cause it dont opens window in grouping mode. But It does in  normal mode.  Is there a way?
<Spass> hello dreamon_, you can Alt+Tab to a Thunderbird window while you've grabbed that file
<dreamon_> Spass, Nice. This Works!! Thank you
#xubuntu 2018-10-05
<flocculant> so as a member of the Xubuntu team - and for the moment the Qa team - how do I print a screenshot?
<Unit193> Ristretto has a print option, no?
<flocculant> took one - but seems like I don't have a print option - do people install things to do it ?
<flocculant> Unit193: nope ...
<flocculant> we missed that I guess ;)
<Unit193> gimp.
<flocculant> we don't have that by default
<flocculant> you missed the inherent sarcasm :D
<Unit193> Indeed not, if you want default then you can import into a LO writer doc and print. ;P
<flocculant> not defaul then :D
<flocculant> oh hang on - I tried that
<flocculant> Unit193: where is import a screesnshot?
<flocculant> I tried open with Writer
<Unit193> Usually you import an image.  OK, so here it is, knew there was something.  There's a thunar action, thunar-print will print an image using `lpr`
<flocculant> aah ok - so not default
<flocculant> and unfortunately all of this was so I could actually do something - not prove some esoteric point :|
<flocculant> really confused how to do that without addin things :|
#xubuntu 2018-10-06
<akxwi-dave> i had to take a screenshot, open with firefox, then print..
#xubuntu 2019-09-30
<swift110> sup
<Regor> whats default disk management tool in 18.04 ?
<diogenes_> Regor, should be gparted.
<Regor> ok
<xubuntu26w> hello is anyone here?
<xubuntu26w> Mint has an xfce official release; why use xubuntu/vice-versa
<xubuntu26w> is there a list of included packages in xubuntu somewhere?
<diogenes_> xubuntu uses standard ubuntu/debian infrastructure whereas mint does a lot of modifications.
<brainwash> xubuntu26w: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04/release/xubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.manifest
<brainwash> some of the listed packages are only used for the live session and installation routine
<xubuntu26w> Thanks for the information, friends. Do you volunteer here or just fans?
<rud0lf> xubuntu26w: does one excludes another?
<xubuntu26w> Well I'd consider "volunteer" an official status, a fan being a personal opinion...
<xubuntu26w> Mint's irc is def. more lively; I've tried many distros, what interests me the most in this one is that the iso is smallest aside from a non-gui or puppy
<jarnos> Does Xubuntu have any application for showing system information? I think hardinfo could be good for that.
<diogenes_> jarnos, use inxi -F
<jarnos> diogenes_, that is usefu, just would need an item in whisker menu.
<diogenes_> jarnos, you can create a shortcut that you click on and it will display the terminal with all that info.
<jarnos> diogenes_, yes, I just wish it was there when I installed Xubuntu.
<jarnos> when I search for system information
<diogenes_> for that purpose you could create your own custom xubuntu iso that wil include any software you wish.
<diogenes_> lspci is the thing that comes pre-installed and shows sysinfo.
<jarnos> diogenes_, lspci shows only part of it
<jarnos> diogenes_, well, I suppose someone else would benefit from it, too, if it was in the standats ISO.
<swift110> hmm
<Gusj> Hi there, been trying for this past week to get my Toshiba laptop to recognize its keyboard and trackpad, have not been able to, I have tried: severals commands in the grub file, many solutions found online with no luck, at the moment the machine sees them booting up as seen in dmsg but when i do 'xinput list' ubuntu does not see them
<Gusj>   Here is the result of dmesg:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zDWbX6Jy6p/
<Gusj> The relevant line I believe is '4.564143] i8042: Can't reactivate AUX port'  Does someone know how to force it to activate?
<Gusj> Here is the result of dmesg:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zDWbX6Jy6p/
<well_laid_lawn> Hae you checked the X log ?
<well_laid_lawn> does the keyboard work in a tty ?
<Gusj> no it appears to be frozen
<well_laid_lawn> what model laptop ?
<Gusj> When I go into another tty ctrl+alt+f2  u get a lot of text output happening by itself continually
<Gusj> have not check x log yet, can do that now, new to linux after a long time..
<Gusj> the text that keeps repeating is long and I am typing now from another machine,ACPI BUS BIOS ERROR 1 time and ACPI ERROR 4 times,
<Gusj> Toshiba Satellite C55-A5105
<Gusj> where is the X log located? do you mean X for Xorg??
<well_laid_lawn> yes it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> acpi issues could be hardware related or a wrong kernel module being loaded
<Gusj> Thank you, let me look at it now an
<tomreyn> are you sure it still goes there? i'm not running xubuntu (standard ubuntu here) but mine goes to the systemd journal (journalctl -b) only, /var/log/Xorg* is old, outdated
<Bashing-om> Gusj: well_laid_lawn:: Maybe too a New location of the file: .local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log .
<tomreyn> yes, ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log should work IMO
<Gusj> Those errors keep outputing by themselves ino any tty i go to f2, f3, they are 5 lines, 1 acpi bios, and 4 acpi errors very long lines
<well_laid_lawn> that's the kernel writing to stderr - check in the bios that all is ok - maybe see if there is a setting to tweak
<Gusj> Already checked the bios very very well, even updated it before the lubuntu install, toshiba only made bios updates for windows, updated from 1.10 to 1.40 in steps
<Gusj> its a very long store, i have broken 2 installs, and first tried ubuntustudio before installing lubuntu
<Gusj> well_laid_lawn: I am sorry but when i do '~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log' it tells me that there is no such file or dir
<well_laid_lawn> you have to open with a program like    mousepad '~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gusj> I have the log open with nano, and trying to see if i see / recognize something relevant..
<well_laid_lawn> I'd look for X not recognising something or making alot of power buttons or similar
<Gusj> Yes in one it says make the keyboard the power button..
<Gusj> II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
<Gusj> [    29.429] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
<Gusj> [    29.429] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
<Gusj> [    29.430] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
<Gusj> [    29.430] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard
<well_laid_lawn> what happens when you boot into a live cd ?
<Gusj> the same thing, I was able to do stuff with external keyboard and mouse.. the laptop kybrd and mouse work in the bios
<well_laid_lawn> that laptop should work fine from what I saw on the  net
<well_laid_lawn> you haven't set any udev rules ?
<Gusj> @well_laid_lawn You see when I log on, the numlock light stays always on.. like the kybrd is frozen, the only option that helped me to turn the light at least OFF, is the atkbd.reset in the grub file, then it would boot wiht the nums lock light off but same result, keybrd and trackpad unresponsive
<Gusj> No, I don't exactly know what those rules do, so no
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<Gusj> Can I upload the Xorg.0.log file to pastes.ubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<Gusj> Wish I knew more if only a certain area is important, I can understand a bit, but not sure how to proceed so I had to include it all, I apologize before that
<Gusj> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fQZYZyDyR4/
<well_laid_lawn> Gusj:  line 306 sees a keyboard
<Gusj> Thank you, here it is:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fQZYZyDyR4/
<Gusj> Ahh sorry for the repeat..!
#xubuntu 2019-10-01
<Gusj> [    29.405] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
<Gusj> [    29.405] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
<well_laid_lawn> line 4003 has your webcam as a keyboard
<well_laid_lawn> line 403 has your webcam as a keyboard
<Gusj> When I have added the 'atkbd.reset' to the grub file that is the only time when I have seen something have any effect, when the machine booted and I logged in and the NUMLOCK LIGHT was off,
<Gusj> @well_laid_lawn let me see..
<Gusj> @well_laid_lawn Wow I see that.. but I did not do that, I can see is that the udev rule you asked before?
<well_laid_lawn> I can't find anyone else on the net haing the issue you are so it seems to be local to you
<well_laid_lawn> try a bios reset and see if that helps
<Gusj> @well_laid_lawn  Amazing, there is some ppl that have keyboard not working. yes I already tried that bios reset, even the battery out, power button pressed for a minute, bios to defaults,
<well_laid_lawn> nothing about the c55 and keyboard - lots of vvids about replacing keyboards though...
<well_laid_lawn> maybe someone else will hve a clue
<xubuntu48w> Hello; xubuntu live disk doesn't load
<xubuntu48w> Loading just runs in an endless circle
<Gusj> @well_laid_lawn Thank you for your help in seeing the log files and of all
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<xubuntu48w> Everyone other distro I tried at least shows some status rather than just endlessly loading
<Gusj> @well_laid_lawn do you think something like 'Boot-Repair' would be able to help?
<well_laid_lawn> Gusj:  It boots ok so not really
<well_laid_lawn> I'm pretty coninced it's a hardware issue
<well_laid_lawn> I'm pretty coninvced it's a hardware issue
<Gusj> @well_laid_lawn but if they work correctly inside the Bios, the kybrd and trackpad, and then stop working when lubuntu boots, how can it be hardware?
<Unit193> xubuntu48w: You can drop 'quiet splash' from the boot options to get more detail when booting.
<Chay> I checked disk for errors no error found
<Gusj> Is there an utility I could run to determine if it is indeed hardware related?
<Chay> Seems mint xfce installer works much better
<Gusj> @Chay  were you just in this channel with the nickname 'xubuntu48w' ?
<Chay> Ya I'm on my phone irc dumped me
<Chay> I was able to boot in by disabling by switching from peg to igpu
<Chay> Now at step updates and other software I selected third party software and ubi-part an failed 141
<Gusj> @Chay a msg for you right before u left:
<Gusj> @Chay  Unit193 xubuntu48w: You can drop 'quiet splash' from the boot options to get more detail when booting.
<Chay> Oh thanks sorry that irc dumped me when I unlocked my phone earlier...
<Chay> It just seems. To hate my 2080 like most distros
<Gusj> @well_laid_lawn and when you say hardware, it is the part in the motherboard that controls the laptop keyboard and trackpad, is that it?
<Chay> The installer on installation type doesn't detect the other operating systems either
<Chay> The partition manager is very poor compared to gparted
<Chay> I have a drive that is encrypted by another distro how can I format it?
<Regor> where is disk-managing utility in xubuntu bionic ?
<Bashing-om> Regor: Gparted ? on the installer.
<Regor> no gparted
<krytarik> Regor: "sudo apt install gparted" - if you want it on an installed system.
<Regor> i wanted to know that no disk utility is available after installation ?  i installed fdisk though
<Regor> i removed many default packages that i dont use  like pidgin,thunderbird,parole after installation . so i had doubt whether it removed disk-utility also !! .
<Regor> i am using cmus/ neomutt/ weechat and vlc
<Regor> xubuntu bionic is excellent :D
<tomreyn> Regor: you probably referred to gnome-disk-utility. "apt search disk-utility" will say whether it's "[installed]"
<Chay> I have xubuntu fully installed now; but having issue with themes, I've tried several themes from https://www.xfce-look.org/ but they never seem to load right
<Chay> I just want a flat black
<Unit193> I believe one of the 'Arc' themes from the repositories has a darker skin.  xfce-look ones might not be compatible with current gtk3.
<Unit193> Urgh...
<Regor> tomreyn:
<Regor> Sorting... Done
<Regor> Full Text Search... Done
<Regor> gnome-disk-utility/bionic-updates 3.28.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 i386
<Regor>   manage and configure disk drives and media
<Regor> my question is whats is default disk-utility in xubuntu 18.04 LTS ?
<tomreyn> Regor: i don't really know, but you could look through the dependencies of the xubuntu.desktop package, it may tell
<tomreyn> * xubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> so: apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop | grep ^Depends:
<Unit193> Live ships with gparted, but there's no graphical one in the installed system.  Also, that'd miss all the recommends of that package.
<tomreyn> apt-cache show xubuntu-core | grep -E '^(Depends|Recommends|Suggests):'
<tomreyn> or   apt-rdepends xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> Regardless, the answer remains the same: No graphical one, just fdisk, gdisk, and parted.
<Unit193> (Unless you're talking about live, then gparted too.)
<Regor> interesting :)
<Regor> thanks tomreyn Unit193
<tomreyn> you're welcome, Regor :)
<Regor> parted is installed i just checked
<Regor> installed gparted now !
<Regor> ***Need to get 1,176 kB of archives.
<Regor> After this operation, 5,776 kB of additional disk space will be used
<Regor> :)
<Regor> how to change permissions on disk ?   i formatted usb to ext4 by gparted . but it has only root access
<Regor> another 80 gb ntfs partition i want automount
<diogenes_> Regor, use gnome-disk-utility.
<Regor> ok
<Regor> thanks :) all solved !  diogenes_
<diogenes_> Regor, solved how?
<Regor> using gnome-disk-utility
<diogenes_> ok
<bashtux> hi guys, tell are any of you using this mouse with Linux, and how are you finding it if you are?
<bashtux>  Logitech MX Anywhere 2S
<bashtux> i have a shitty Microsoft Bluetooth mouse that has a really laggy feeling in any distro.
<GridCube> i use wireless mouses but they are all dedicated not bluthoot
<bashtux> the model above has both 2g wireless with usb dogle and bluetooth.....i have ordered it....its quite expensive though
<bashtux> and i see Logi dont support Linux or have software/drivers on their site for it
<GridCube> my experience with wireless mouses has been rather nice all way around
<GridCube> but again, never used bluethoot ones
<bashtux> hope the more premium one ive ordered works better on BT, as i have a dell XPS that only has USB C ports.....so i dont really want to use a dock just for the mouse :(
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> well that's silly, you shouldn't buy computers without proper usb support
<bashtux> lol it has proper USB but only if i use the USB C to USB A hub. i wanted the high end Dell for the performance specs it has, plus most new high end devices only come with USB C now....at least what ive seen
<genii> I had problems before with Logitech MX500 under linux, every second boot the computer wouldn't see the hardware
<gnrp> bashtux: I have the first one and there were reported errors of that hardware with Linux
<gnrp> I mean, with Bluetooth. Search for the old one (without the 2S), I do not remember my issues anymore. But it was afair a kernel thing
<bashtux> hmmmm :/
<gnrp> I do not remember the issue anymore now and don't have the link, maybe you will find a fix though
<bashtux> guess ill find out on Thursday when it arrives :)
<bashtux> just hope its better than this crappy el-cheapo Microsoft 1800 something bluetooth i have
<bashtux> response times are terrible
<bashtux> feels like im moving the mouse cursor though honey...LOL
<bashtux> *through
<xubuntu88w> hello all, having a huge issue cannot load grub, cannot boot
<xubuntu88w> have a link of what issues are at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YfWCkT2vNZ/
<Gusj> @xubuntu88w did you disable Secure Boot in the bios? reset the bios and try again..
<swift110> hey
<xubuntu44w> hi all, quick question
<xubuntu44w> I am using Xubuntu 18.04 and having issues setting up a samba share
<xubuntu44w> I tried installing the samba package
<xubuntu44w> then clicking Menu > Settings > Samba gives me an error "failed to execute gksu system-config-samba"
<xubuntu44w> what other packages do I need?
<xubuntu44w> or is there a clear simple way to set it up? perhaps a tutorial you know of, etc
<GridCube> is gksu still a thing?
<GridCube> pretty sure that's not a thing anymore, try running system-config-samba from a terminal
<sublevel> I don't have gksu or gksudo on 18.04
<xubuntu44w> thx good idea
<GridCube> yeah last time gksu was shipped was in 16.04
<xubuntu44w> tried "sudo system-config-samba", complained about missing /etc/libuser.conf
<xubuntu44w> did a "touch /etc/libuser.conf"
<xubuntu44w> now sudo works
<xubuntu44w> thanks, problem solved
<xubuntu40w> hello?
<swift110> hey
<sublevel> swift110: no need to wait for a hello back before you jump into saying/asking things  (but greetings to you anyway!)
<swift110> cool sublevel how are you?
<swift110> ]
<sublevel> I'm enjoying my recent upgrade to xubuntu 18.04
#xubuntu 2019-10-02
<qxanu> Does anyone else have a keyboard input problem after opening a few windows?
<qxanu> Bionic Beaver xubuntu is the version, on an older Dell laptop.
<qxanu> The next time I get on I intend to replace the xserver-xorg-input-all package.  I'm hoping that will help.
<Regor>  no bell in terminal applications though it is enabled in terminal settings .  how to fix this ?
<diogenes_> Regor, lsmod | grep pcspkr
<diogenes_> what do you get?
<Regor> wait
<Regor> no error !
<Regor> no output
<diogenes_> and nothing showed up?
<Regor> nothing
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> modprobe pcspkr
<Regor> ok
<diogenes_> then lsmod | grep pcspkr
<Regor> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'pcspkr': Operation not permitted
<diogenes_> with sudo
<Regor> ok
<Regor> no output
<diogenes_> lsmod | grep pcspkr
<Regor> with sudo?
<diogenes_> no
<Regor> ok
<Regor> pcspkr                 16384  0
<diogenes_> now try the bell.
<Regor> ok
<Regor> ping me
<diogenes_> Regor,
<Regor> no sound
<Unit193> What IRC client are you using?
<diogenes_> open a new terminal and hit backspace
<Regor> weechat
<Regor> no sound
<Regor> volume is set full
<diogenes_> does this work: beep -f 5000 -l 50 -r 2
<Regor> Command 'beep' not found, but can be installed with:
<diogenes_> try: xset b on
<Regor> i should study xfce terminal docs
<Regor> ok
<Regor> no sound
<diogenes_> this might help: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PC_speaker
<Regor> thanks
<Regor> xfce docs?
<Regor> ok
<delt> hello
<delt> this is me from mint 19.2
<delt> xubuntu latest, irc fails to connect :/
<delt> (from link in installer)
<Unit193> The link to https://webchat.freenode.net ..?
<delt> yeah webchat.freennode.net/#xubuntu
<delt> at least that's what the browser shows when you click it with the mouse
<delt> oh btw how much RAM minimum you recommend for using very basic tasks? (e-mail, sometimes youtube videos etc) ...?
<delt> in mint (also derived from ubuntu) 2GB works well, how about xubuntu?
<Unit193> The biggest thing is going to be the browser, firefox and chrome eat tons of ram  Perhaps look into installing youtube-dl and mpv.
<Unit193> Xubuntu itself will have zero issues with 2G, that's what I use (though it's not really the best with firefox, all the time..)
<delt> Unit193: yeah agreed with that.... firefox (especially as an open source, multiplatform project) should eat up LOTS less mem.... :/
<delt> chrome is also good, but more limited in terms of licensing etc...
<Unit193> I even have an Xubuntu-like system that only has 1G of ram, but I don't use firefox really on that.  It's mainly headless (still runs a GUI, but only VNC'd in or ssh.)
<delt> anyway i prefer firefox for me personally (despite the bloat) ... but for friends/family, as long as it's not the microsuck "windows explorer" aka "edge" :)
<Unit193> Anywho, see mpv, specifically with the --ytdl-format option.
<delt> Unit193: i also have a home server, manages my whole home network, wifi, internetn connection etc.... been running slackware on a p4 / 256MB for over 15 years, mobo fried so for now it's running a spare mobo with 2GB ....didn't even need to reinstall :D
<delt> internet**
<delt> oh mobo on that home server fried like 2 or 3 weeks ago
<delt> after a good 20 years of faithful service
<delt> oh btw i must say, very nice distro :) testing it right now in a vm
<delt> i was a slackware user since like the mid 1990's until like 2013 or 2014 when i tried out a few more "modern" distros and settled on mint.. with slack always running on my aforementioned hub machine :)
<delt> iirc i tried this one (xubuntu) but there was some issues with it.... anyway i'll keep you guys posted
<delt> thanks again very much for (what so far looks like) a very nice linux based os!!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<delt> =)
<delt> Unit193: just curious, are you part of the xubuntu dev/maintainer team?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> I assist with maintaining Xfce in Debian and Xubuntu both, actually.
<delt> Unit193: ah, awesome :D i haven't directly contributed to the linux/foss world in years.... i'd really like to have the chance again, if possible
<delt> s/years/almost a decade/
<Unit193> Well if nothing else, Xubuntu could always use testers.
<delt> ok, good to know... but for xfce i was kind of put off when ofourdan & co. just blatantly told me the IPC in my updates sucked cos my approach was too X11 specific, meanwhile 5 or 6 years later X11 is still the dominant graphic system on *nix other than apple :/
<delt> that was like 2013 or 2014
<Itai> hi all
<Itai> trying to install dual boot win10/xubuntu after failing attempt to install ubuntu (installation hangs when "installing grub2")
<yeaboi> hello there
<neyder> Hello, I upgraded to xubuntu eoan las friday, and i'm getting random lockscreens ,  even if i disbled lockscreen after a while in config
<Spass> hello neyder, my guess is that you have Light Locker AND xfce4-screensaver installed, do you have any Screensaver preferences in the main settings window now?
<Spass> you can check if you have them both installed using "apt-cache policy light-locker" and "apt-cache policy xfce4-screensaver"
<neyder> Hi Spass yup i gow screensaver and power settings
<neyder> which i should remove, does upgrade process should remove it to?
<Spass[m]> xfce4-screensaver is default in eoan, so I'd go with this one
<Spass[m]> yeah, I think that the upgrade process should do a better job in this particulat case, not sure if that's easy tho
<neyder> xfce4-screensaver should conflicts with ligh-locker
<neyder> or something
#xubuntu 2019-10-03
<xubuntu60w> I have a mid 2010 MacBook Pro that I'm having trouble installing Xubuntu on, I get a UEFI error. What am I doing wrong, or what do I need to do to make this install work?
<bashtux> hi guys, is there a way to force the system to use the application that has focus shortcut keys?
<bashtux> i find alot of conflicting global shortcuts from xfce that interfere with my apps, i would of thought the app that had focus would take preferece
<tmager> bashtux: you can disable the global shortcuts that you don't need, but I'm not aware of any way to make application shortcuts take precedence over them.
<bashtux> hmm mkay, thanks, like if im in Double-Commander Alt-F5 is to pak / compress, but xfce has this same binding to maximize horizontal
<bashtux> did not want to take away from the global shortcuts but i might have to :D
<tmager> Fair; they can also be rebound, if there's a better configuration for you.
<bashtux> yeah true ;) would of been easier for me if i could just tick a box that had the apps that had focus take preference over the system wide ones.....
<bashtux> but yeah, remap it is ;)
<bashtux> was having the same issues with midnight commander, as the file managers have loads of key mappings there are bound to be many overlapping with the system
<sublevel> bashtux: I was looking for how to disable alt+number shortcuts in the terminal recently, the answer is here if you need that  https://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/start
<bashtux> thanks very much....reading
<sublevel> I think everything else can be disabled in the preferences dialog for terminal
<sublevel> ...aside from system-wide shortcuts.
<bashtux> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/289403/how-to-configure-xfce-to-handle-keyboard-shortcuts-hotkeys-on-key-release-up-no
<bashtux> my exact problem and it seems and XFCE issue
#xubuntu 2019-10-04
<xubuntu73w> hi
<xubuntu73w> i am new to ubuntu
<xubuntu73w> can any one tell me the basic architecture of Xubuntu
<tomreyn> xubuntu73w: hi. what do you mean by "basic architecture"?
<tomreyn> the recommended CPU architecture? the major software components of the latest stable release? something entirely different?
<xubuntu73w> i know bit about UNIX its root and shell but i dont know how to install network printer on windows machine using ubuntu
<xubuntu73w> how to install wifi adapter
<xubuntu73w> installation of devices that were plug and play in windows environment
<tomreyn> xubuntu73w: most hardware will just work out of the box, thanks to maintained open source drivers. some hardware can be more difficult to get working, such as requiring proprietary drivers, firmware updates. yet other hardware is entirely or mostly unsupported because the company producing it never cared about making linux drivers available, they did but they were of low quality or had licensing issues so no one wanted to maintain them, or the
<tomreyn> hardware is considered legacy and there's not enough interest in developing drivers by other means for it.
<tomreyn> xubuntu73w: if you configure a printer driver on xubuntu, i think this printer is automatically made available to the LAN. you can easily reconfigure it using a web interface at http://localhost:631
<xubuntu73w> Thanks A lot Tomreyn
<xubuntu73w> will try web interface for printer
<Regor> i have no login/notifications sound in xubuntu 18.04 lts .i have tried all solutions given by users but no success ! though audio works great . i dont want to mess up my installation by hacks  so if anyone has done it please help .
<xubuntu22w> I've recently installed Xubuntu 19.04 and Lubuntu 19.04 on a couple of different laptops. The systems are as up to date as possible with kernel, drivers, etc. In our corporate environment, we use Cisco AnyConnect with two-factor. on the Lubuntu system, the certificate is seen by the client, and connections are possible; however, on Xubuntu, despite
<xubuntu22w> having the same client, same certificate, identical file/folder permissions/structure in /opt/.cisco/* AnyConnect doesn't see any valid certificates and connection attempts are denied. I can't for the life of me figure out what's different. And, yes, I've tried openconnect; same result.
<diogenes_> xubuntu22w, maybe firewall?
<tomreyn> IIRC cisco anyconnect has some kind of (optionally enforcable) DRM-like mode where the client needs to execute some binary blob to produce some values and inly if those match what the server expects to see you get to pass.
<xubuntu22w> Maybe...? Dunno.
<tomreyn> oh well if you haven't ruled out firewalling, yet, then don't bother about my suggestion
<xubuntu22w> We're basic two-factor: password/personal cert
<xubuntu22w> I'll check the firewall. Not aware of any issue
<tomreyn> what i was discussing is referred to as "trojan binary" in the openconnect man page.
<xubuntu22w> Ah, I see... Only installed it to meet some dependencies
<sublevel> does it log any info about the failure?  if not on the client, maybe the server?
<glitchd> is there anyways to have lightdm only show a password box at login, instead of showing a username choice box along with a password box?
<tomreyn> i'd be surprised if so. you can choose to skip the login, you can choose to have it list potential system users to login with, maybe even to preconfigure the user account to login to, but only showing the password prompt is porbably not possible, it'd also be very bad security not to expose what a supposed to provide the password for.
<Unit193> You can go the other way around, show no list and must type in both (Debian does this by default.)
<tomreyn> *what a user is supposed to
<Unit193> tomreyn: Password:
<tomreyn> mysecretpassword
<tomreyn> damn!
<Unit193> ..Honestly was expecting 'hunter2'
<tomreyn> nah i have that on my online banking already
#xubuntu 2019-10-05
<sublevel> does it log any info about the failure?  if not on the client, maybe the server?
<sublevel> keyboard fumble, ignore
<tohsa> how do you totally factory reset xubuntu? or upgrade to the latest stable version and delete all apps ive installed?
<well_laid_lawn> tohsa:  afaik that is a wipe and install situation
<tohsa> just reinstall with the xubuntu usb? will it overwrite windows
<well_laid_lawn> if ou hae a seperate partition for /home your configs can be reused
<well_laid_lawn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<well_laid_lawn> during install you pick the partition/s xubununt will install on
<well_laid_lawn> during install you pick the partition/s xubuntu will install on
<tohsa> ah got it thought you had to do windows second but actually its other way around
<tohsa> okay ill just delete the partition from windows and reinstall over it
<well_laid_lawn> tohsa:  good luck
<tohsa> thanks
<jbranislav> hi, anybody can help me with Xubuntu 18.4.3 on ThinkPad e590 AMD rx 550 graphic issue?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jbranislav> Hi all, i have ThinkPad E590 with Intel/Radeon RX 550 graphic card. After intslling Xubuntu 18.04.3 i'm having issue with low performance on AMD graphic card. I have tried installing amdgpu-pro and lot's of other stuff that i have found but nothing will help me to actually use AMD graphic card. amdgpu-pro installs but when i do `dpkg -l amdgpu-pro`
<jbranislav> shows that driver is installed but not in use. After that i have uninstalled it.With default drivers `DRI_PRIME=1 glmark2 --fullscreen` (AMD) gives me lower result then `DRI_PRIME=0 glmark2 --fullscreen` (Intel). To do more testing i have two USB sticks with Xubuntu 18.04.3 and with Ubuntu 18.04.3 and when i booted, both have low but different
<jbranislav> results of the same command. On ubuntu AMD did have slightly better performance.I have searched a lot over internet but nothing helped me, so if somebody have any idea that will be gret.Dist: Xubuntu 18.04.3 LTSKernel: 5.0.0-31-genericCurrent driver: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04            19.0.1-1~18.04.1             amd64
<jbranislav> X.Org X server -- AMDGPU display driverXorg: xorg                                           1:7.7+19ubuntu7.1            amd64                        X.Org X Window System
<jbranislav> (yeah, sorry for formatting, this is ment to go to forum)
<jbranislav> and yeah, i have also tried to play with power settings
<diogenes_> how do you measure performance?
<tomreyn> you probably just didn't remove amdgpu-pro properly, and it's now making it run in vesa mode
<jbranislav> i don't think so. all is removed and both is tested locally installed and on live stick.
<jbranislav> DRI_PRIME=0 glmark2 --fullscreen will meassure performance
<jbranislav> dri_prime will set 0 for intel and 1 for amd graphic card
<jbranislav> and glmark2 did report correct card being in use
<tomreyn> and which scores did you get?
<jbranislav> low ones. Intel over 300, AMD under 100
<jbranislav> and that's what bad. I did find that some people did have that same issue, tried something with power management etc, but nothng worked for me
<tomreyn> hmm maybe the intel is fine, but that's too low for the amd, i agree
<tomreyn> post a systemd journal if you like
<tomreyn> actually    glxinfo -B   first of all.
<tomreyn> for the amd
<jbranislav> well that one will show you my intel card
<jbranislav> DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo -B will show you my amd card. what do you want?
<jbranislav> aha for the amdn
<jbranislav> name of display: :0.0display: :0  screen: 0direct rendering: YesExtended renderer info (GLX_MESA_query_renderer):    Vendor: X.Org (0x1002)    Device: Radeon 500 Series (POLARIS12, DRM 3.27.0, 5.0.0-31-generic, LLVM 9.0.0) (0x699f)    Version: 19.3.0    Accelerated: yes    Video memory: 2048MB    Unified memory: no    Preferred profile: core (0x1)
<jbranislav> Max core profile version: 4.5    Max compat profile version: 4.5    Max GLES1 profile version: 1.1    Max GLES[23] profile version: 3.2Memory info (GL_ATI_meminfo):    VBO free memory - total: 2036 MB, largest block: 2036 MB    VBO free aux. memory - total: 3053 MB, largest block: 3053 MB    Texture free memory - total: 2036 MB, largest block: 2036
<jbranislav> MB    Texture free aux. memory - total: 3053 MB, largest block: 3053 MB    Renderbuffer free memory - total: 2036 MB, largest block: 2036 MB    Renderbuffer free aux. memory - total: 3053 MB, largest block: 3053 MBMemory info (GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info):    Dedicated video memory: 2048 MB    Total available memory: 5120 MB    Currently available
<jbranislav> dedicated video memory: 2036 MBOpenGL vendor string: X.OrgOpenGL renderer string: Radeon 500 Series (POLARIS12, DRM 3.27.0, 5.0.0-31-generic, LLVM 9.0.0)OpenGL core profile version string: 4.5 (Core Profile) Mesa 19.3.0-devel (git-907c239 2019-10-05 bionic-oibaf-ppa)OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.50OpenGL core profile
<jbranislav> context flags: (none)OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profileOpenGL version string: 4.5 (Compatibility Profile) Mesa 19.3.0-devel (git-907c239 2019-10-05 bionic-oibaf-ppa)OpenGL shading language version string: 4.50OpenGL context flags: (none)OpenGL profile mask: compatibility profileOpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 3.2 Mesa
<tomreyn> jbranislav: once again, but now on the pastebin listed in the channel topic
<jbranislav> like this (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vSffVmHsYH/)
<tomreyn> much better
<jbranislav> (sorry)
<jbranislav> and thx for help
<tomreyn> jbranislav: no worries. where did you install mesa from?
<tomreyn> ah oibaf
<jbranislav> tried one the default, and then on one ubuntu page it says i should add that repo
<jbranislav> yes
<jbranislav> tried with both, still the same results
<tomreyn> jbranislav: do you still have the glmark output for the amd?
<tomreyn> if not, just run it for a few seconds in full screen and post the first test result
<tomreyn> i.e. [build] ...
<jbranislav> aha wait
<jbranislav> here it is
<jbranislav> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BZ5DBfvFmn/
<tomreyn> jbranislav: pretty terrible indeed. downgrade mesa to ubuntu's (ppa-purge oibaf), reboot and post   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999   if you want me to review the log. if it takes long, i may be gone in the meantime. be sure to mention my nickname when you return.
<jbranislav> great, thx
<jbranislav> will do that
<Guest_94> howdy, anyone able to offer some advice on how to setup openvpn on a fresh USB install of Unbuntu 18.XX ?
<Guest_94> am I all alone?
<xubuntu67w> Hi. Someone have info, links, media, about how xubuntu handles the memory?
<xubuntu32w> xubuntu won't detect the HDMI output with my intel celeron n3450, even though it worked with a previous ubuntu installation i had
<xubuntu32w> what could be happening
#xubuntu 2019-10-06
<bashtux> hi guys, i asked a few days back on how to snap a window to a custom size of my choosing in XFCE, was not able to get help on this and after some digging around i found a nice way to get what i need : https://gist.github.com/bchuter/ac5c866e91ca118aef394bda6154027f
<kadiro> bashtux> I think you want something like xdotool
<kadiro> lol i didn't read that link, it say exactly what i suggested :)
<kadiro> see ya, i have to go, if i come back i can help with xdotool
<Regor> whats best available application for bootable USB ? . bionic
<sublevel> I like mkusb
<Regor> ok  i check
<ausitin> hello
<ausitin> anyone help me to install spidev in Xubuntu?
<diogenes_> ausitin, what difficulty you have?
<Regor> i am unable to add PPAs . first i guessed it might be outdated  but now now it happens with other ppas too.
<Regor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zrs8PFYPjx/
<Regor> i added weechat ppa earlier within seconds. i think i see this after system upgrade few days back
<ausitin> when I command  $ pip install spidev  , but it doesn't work
<ausitin> diogenes_when I command  $ pip install spidev  , but it doesn't work
<ausitin> isn't is needed to install pip first ? , I checked my fault when I was process pip command without install pip first
<ausitin> now it's successfully install spidev 3.4
<tomreyn> Regor: this is probably a network issue. it can be just temporary - should work if you retry.
<tomreyn> Regor: but you may have an unrelaible network connection or resolver configuration, which may be worth exmining.
<Regor> now i get details ..using apt update ..
<Regor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RyW8vzCkNx/
<tomreyn> this is expected. since downloading those gpg signing keys for these apt repositories (PPAs) failed, apt is now unable to verify these repositories.
<Regor> yes
<tomreyn> The apt-secure(8) man page has details on how apt repository signing works.
<Regor> yeah i see it
<Regor> now i got it completely ... i added weechat ppa after adding GPG key .
<Regor> tomreyn: thanks :) now its fixed
<tomreyn> Regor: you're welcome :)
<ahwks> hey, im having any issue updating the system with an ui dropdown menu, asking me to select how to proceed with a changed grub-pc ,  but the options are in japanese for some reason
